# Combien de Mac vous avez chez vous ?



## Zitoune (12 Janvier 2002)

Simple curiosité suite aux posts précédents de Ficelle.

Chez moi, j'ai un 6100, un Quadra650, et un Duo280.
(Et un Classic dont je ne me sers pas)


----------



## ficelle (12 Janvier 2002)

aujourd'hui, 12 !


----------



## Tyler (12 Janvier 2002)

Un seul et unique.

Mon titanium.

Si j'en avais d'autre (genre si j'avais garder mon classic et mon cube) , je pense que je ne m'en servirai pas tellement ce titanium est merveilleusement confortable !

(mais bon sang,comment ils ont fait pour un clavier aussi souple,aussi doux,aussi agréable ?)


----------



## ficelle (12 Janvier 2002)

touche du bois, tyler !


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (12 Janvier 2002)

2 personnels

G4 400 1Go RAM OSX 10.1.2/OS9.2 
IBOOK 600 DVD 256 Mo RAM OS X 10.1.2


mais dans la maison en plus un imac dv 500 (compagne) os 9

et un vieux g3 beige que je fais tourner sous linux

[12 janvier 2002 : message édité par Pierre Bouvier]


----------



## Chrislm (12 Janvier 2002)

Chez moi traine...

IICi routeur/firewall ADSL
LC 475 4/1Go sous OS 8 (cherche généreux donateur d'un 68040 25Mhz avec FPU pour le passer sous linux M68k)
PM 7100 sous OS 8

Avec moi en permanence :
iBook 500 DVD


----------



## Zitoune (12 Janvier 2002)

Ficelle : 12 !
Je crois que c'est LE record.

Tu as de la place pour toutes ces machines ?
Et tu te sers de toutes ?


----------



## ficelle (12 Janvier 2002)

je ne me sert pas de tout, mais je suis du genre conservateur.
et puis les copains ont tendance a me confondre avec le sav apple....

les miens :
pismo 500
G4 B&W 400
7500/G3/400
5500/225
Powercenter 150 (bientot G3 400)
8100/110
6100/60
quadra 610/50 PPC, le powermac le plus lent !
quadra 610

de passage à la maison :
imac 233
5300/100
LC475

ceux qui sont placés :
imac 233
8100/100
Centris 610/PPC


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2002)

Salut,
Le premier Apple que j'ai utiliser un II GS, et le dernier en date un G3/266 Desktop.


----------



## krigepouh (12 Janvier 2002)

Salut !
Alors je prends la seconde place derrière Ficelle
Moi j'ai actuellement:

- PMG3/300 BB (d'où je vous écrit)
- PMG4/400 Gigabit
- Titanium 550
- PB 520 c (sous un siège)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Mac 2 ci
- Mac 2 fx
- Mac SE (dans la chambre)
- Apple //e
- Newton 120
- eMate 300
- Oric Atmos (sous le lit, je sais je triche c'est pas du matos Apple)

Je cherche activement un Apple //c, //gs et Lisa


----------



## mfay (13 Janvier 2002)

Je n'ais que des Apple, dont deux doublons :

1 - Apple IIe
1 - Apple IIc
1 - Apple IIgs

1 - G4 bi450
1 - iBook II 500
1 - G3/300 Beige
2 - LC 475
2 - Macintosh SE

En prêt :
1 - Macintosh SI
1 - Macintosh 6400
1 - Macintosh 6100

Ca fait 13 Apple, tous en état de marche. J'ai gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???

Le G4, G3 et iBook sont de temps en temps sur réseau ethernet pour lutter sur Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2002)

Petite collection (deviendra grande) :

Pismo 500
Mac IIci
2 Mac Plus

2 autres ont été revendus:

Imac 333
Powerbook 3400/240


----------



## ficelle (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mfay:
*En prêt :
1 - Macintosh SI
1 - Macintosh 6400
1 - Macintosh 6100

Ca fait 13 Apple, tous en état de marche. J'ai gagné   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
comment ça, en pret ?


----------



## JoKer (13 Janvier 2002)

Moi j'en ai pas mal aussi :

2 Mac Plus
1 Mac SE
1 Mac SE 30
2 Mac LC
1 Mac LC III
1 Performa 475
1 Performa 630
2 Power Mac 8100
1 Power Mac G3
1 iBook indigo
1 Power Mac G4
1 Spartacus (Mac du 20em anniversaire)

Ça fait... 15 !!!


----------



## mfay (13 Janvier 2002)

Ben je les ai prétés, 

Le SI revient chez moi après-demain.

Les deux autres sont chez mon papa, la prochaîne fois que je change de micro, le G3 part chez mon papa, et je récupère le 6100. Aïe, là, je triche un peu, non.

Joker, a gagné pour l'instant. Bravo pour le modèle spartacus, ça doit être dur à trouver.

Quelqu'un a un LISA ? Ca c'est l'objet culte.
Autre objet rare : Un Apple III ???


----------



## Zitoune (13 Janvier 2002)

Oui, le Spartacus doit être dur à trouver, mais krigepouh a un eMate, machine qui (à ma connaissance) n'a JAMAIS été vendu en France.

Quel est ton avis sur cette bécane ?
J'ai toujours rêvé d'en avoir un !


----------



## Oliverro (13 Janvier 2002)

C ordi sont a mon pere et a moi:
Performa 6200
G4 350
Imac DV Spe Edit. 400
IBook 2001 500


----------



## krigepouh (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Zitoune:
*Oui, le Spartacus doit être dur à trouver, mais krigepouh a un eMate, machine qui (à ma connaissance) n'a JAMAIS été vendu en France.

Quel est ton avis sur cette bécane ?
J'ai toujours rêvé d'en avoir un !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouaip l'eMate, c'est un Newton 2100 avec un très bon clavier, pour moi il préfigure les iBook première génération, je l'ai pas mal utilisé comme agenda de bureau. Très bien. Il vit une retraite paisible aux côtés aux côtés de son frérot le MP 120.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme l'Artémis l'eMate n'a jamais été vendu en France, je l'ai acheté d'occasion à un autre fan de la Pomme, qui l'avait acheté en Californie à sa sortie Il me l'a vendu nickel, comme neuf, boîte, docs tout en excellent état  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'Artémis faudra aller là-bas pour en trouver un
Le Lisa j'en rêve depuis sa sortie dans les années 80 (j'en aurais un !!!), le Spartacus mon frère en a localisé un sur le bureau de son boss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est chargé de la mission "AmadouerMonBossPourQu'ilVendeSonSpartacusAMonGrandFrèrePourPasCher"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre la honte je n'ai pas d'iMac dans ma collec' !

a+


----------



## JoKer (13 Janvier 2002)

Haaa mais oui... ! J'ai aussi un iMac ! Je viens de le mettre au plafond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Il me sert de lampe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heee oui ! Dans le magazin ou j'ai acheté le Spartacus ils avaient des iMac vide comme déco ! J'en ai acheté un Indigo !


----------



## kisco (14 Janvier 2002)

hÃ© ! je parie que c'est PommeA chez qui tu l'as trouvÃ© !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon allez voir ce petit article, c'est Ã  propos d'un logiciels qui vous ravira, vous les collectionneurs fous !


----------



## JoKer (14 Janvier 2002)

Oui... le spartacus à été assez difficil a avoir. Je ne pensais jamais en avoir un dans ma collection. Mais je l'ai acheté il y a quelque semaines pour 850 francs suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  je n'ai pas hésité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un Mac très dur à avoir aussi c'est l'Artémis. Un ordinateur qui à été distribué que aux USA et seulement pour l'éducation :
http://www.aventure-apple.com/ordis/powermac.html 

En bas de la page...

@+


----------



## Netkoh (14 Janvier 2002)

Moi pour ma part j'ai commencé a 8 ans sur un mac, c'etait le mac classic de mon pere, ensuite j'ai utilisé un LC, on as toujours l'imprimante applewriter a aiguilles dans le placard qui appalit avec le LC, aprés ce fut un mac LC 475 que nous avions eut, pour mes 16 ans j'ai acquis un mac performa 5400 /160  (merveillleux à l'époque), ensuite j'ai eut le tout premier Imac bondi Blue 233 Rev A, puis la maintenant je tourne sur G4 400 avec 576 mo ram pour excécuter mes applications PAO..


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2002)

LC II avec 68040/50
Starmax 4000 avec G3/300
iMac 450 DV
Titanium 550


----------



## JoKer (16 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*hÃ© ! je parie que c'est PommeA chez qui tu l'as trouvÃ© !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui oui c'est bien chez PommeA que j'ai acheté mon Spartacus !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2002)

Heu... je compte:

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>1 PowerMac 8500
<LI>1 iBook 366 SE (bon il est pas à moi, mais il est quand même dans la maison...)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<LI>1 LC
<LI>1 MacPlus
[/list]

Ça fait quatre, c'est ça?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 janvier 2002 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## eTeks (20 Janvier 2002)

Sur Mac depuis 1992 (avant j'avais pas les moyens), j'ai encore :
- un Performa 5300 100 MHz mais il va partir bientôt en vadrouille (j'le prête aux membres de ma famille pour qu'il se mette à l'info et pour faire de la place chez moi)
- un iMac DV 400 MHz
- un Ti 667 MHz

- un SEGA Yeno (mon premier odinateur même si c'est pas un mac, je peux pas l'oublier !)
- un Amiga 500 (le second, dommage qu'Amiga n'est pas donné suite... C'était le premier OS multi-tâche préemptif grand public !)


----------



## nebogipfel (21 Janvier 2002)

bon, je me sens un peu ridicule, mais.... j'en ai deux:

- iBook 466 320Mo sous X.1.2
-LC 630 36Mo avec lecteur CD 4,4x (un record à l'époque!!) sous MacOS 8.1

...soit 7 ans de bons et loyaux services chez Apple.
...et j'ai meme pas d'actions APPL!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

Salut! C'est mon premier message sur se message board... 

J'ai 4 mac et un ****** de PC

- Mac Se
- Mac 7200/75
- Ibook premier génération orange
- B&W G3 300 mhz

À la prochaine....!!!


----------



## erdj (21 Janvier 2002)

Pour moi, ce sera :

- 1 Apple //e
- 1 Apple IIgs
- 1 Mac II cx
- 1 Powermac 7500/G3/266
- 1 G4/450 sur lequel j'écris ces quelques lignes...

Ca fait cinq aussi, mais je me demande comment vous faites pour stocker 12 ou 15 machines, si en plus il y a les moniteurs et autres périphériques...


----------



## mfay (21 Janvier 2002)

Aïe pour ranger mes 11 micros dans mon simili 2 pièces :

3 (IIe, IIgs, SE) sur un bureau bricolé dans une mezzanine.

3 en permanence ou presque : Le G4 sur son bureau avec ses 2 écrans, Le G3 sur la table de la salle à manger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et l'iBook sur la table de salon (de temps en temps).

Et les autres en vrac dans plusieurs coins. Là ou ils prennent le moins de place possible.

Et surtout, je n'ai pas des écrans pour tout les micros, ouf.

Accessoirement, je suis célibataire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## mad'doc (21 Janvier 2002)

pour ma part, j'ai 4 UC et 1 iMac:

- Performa 630 + moniteur 14"
- 2 LC475 en panne
et 1 Performa 6300 + moniteur en attente d'une alim.






 D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un connait une alim de 6300 à vendre... contactez-moi.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et peut-être un autre en vue...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

pour moi ce sera: 1 mac se
                       :un lc475
                       :2 Imac 333 
                       : un g3 300 ( les bleu)
                       :un g4 400
   (évidement je triche un peu , car c a mon père tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je ne sé pas kwa faire du lc475 par contre :s , mais je compte travailler pour m'achter un titanium 550 allez @+!


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2002)

Tous encore en état de marche (la dernière fois que j'ai essayé) :

1) fin 1986 : mac 512E (les rom du macplus et un lecteur disquette 800 ko dans un 512 (512 c'est la mémoire et en ko pas en Mo) : super promo apple pour étudiants (60% de réduc sur un paquet : mac + imprimante + sac + logiciels), 15 000 F quand même. Sur une diquette 800 ko, on collait le système et 2 applis sans problème ou un excellent intégré de lotus : jazz avec macros et tout. Ou bien du Pascal.
Vendu à mon neveu et racheté quelques années plus tard au même (nostalgie...)

2) printemps 89 : SE30, un SE30/2/40 remplacé 2 mois après par un SE30/4/40 (échange en profitant encore d'une promo étudiant). Des bêtes, on pouvait tout faire avec. Seul défaut, le petit écran (pour faire du développement simultané avec 3 logiciels, pas évident...). Utilisé intensivement pendant 7 ans. Toujours OK

3) printemps 96 : powermac 7600. Toujours en service : fonctionne impeccable. S'ouvre avec le petit doigt pour ajouter de la mémoire (8 bancs !)ou une carte (USB en particulier). Le jour où je trouve une carte G3 ou G4 et 64 mo de mémoire pas cher, je le gonflerai peut-être.

4) automne 2000 : ibook 466SE aujourd'hui sous OSX. bien pratique aussi, entre autres la poignée qui évite de se faire des cheveux blancs quand on le trimballe.

5) Bon, il arrive le G5 (pour remplacer le 7600 que tend à monopolise mon gamin) : en fait, je suis plutôt patient. Une bonne bécane tous les 5/6 ans, c'est impeccable. Attendons donc l'automne pour le G ou un imac avec écrant 1".

A part ça, fait joujou au boulot avec quasiment toute la gamme 68000 du mac II en marche quasi-permanente 10 ans jusqu'à ce que l'alim lâche jusqu'au centris 650 toujours utilisé intensivement à côté d'un Dell (sans commentaire)


----------



## velvet (23 Janvier 2002)

Alors .....

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Titanium 667 512/65
<LI>Titanium 400 384/24
<LI>G3 Beige Desktop 256/4,5
<LI>iMac Rose 333 192/4
<LI>LC 6/40
<LI>Compaq Prolinea PII/400 (OOOHH,  no comment.....)
<LI>Moulinex G4+ / 1,13 Ghz  2024/160 (ah ah ah !!!)
[/list]

En ce qui concerne le pécé, c'est pas ma faute. 
J'ai un frère un peu attardé.


----------



## bapts (24 Janvier 2002)

Faisons le compte : 

2 SE
3 SE/30
1 II (+ une 2e carte mère de II)
1 IIsi
1 IIci
2 LC
1 Performa 630
1 Quadra 610
1 AWGS 6150
1 6200
1 7500
1 9600
1 G4(PCI)

1 LaserWriter Plus
3 LaserWriter II (1 NT, 1 NTX et 1 f)
2 Personal LaserWriter SC 

Si je compte bien (sans les imprimantes ni la carte mère esseulée du II) cela fait 17 ! Qu'est-ce que j'ai gagné ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ceux qui se demandent comment j'ai fait pour en avoir autant, qu'ils aillent voir dans les profondeurs infernales de ce forums, j'en ai déjà parlé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bapts

[23 janvier 2002 : message édité par bapts]


----------



## hl (25 Janvier 2002)

Des déménagements successifs ont limité le nombre de pièces encore en ma possession. Néanmoins il me reste :
- PowerBook 180 N&B (actuellement sous 7.6). Une merveille acquise en 1993 qui m'a servie de machine de bureau quand je travaillais au Japon. J'avais connecté dessus (tout fonctionne encore) 1 écran Apple 16" (le max possible), une laserjet HP 4M Postcript 2 (que j'ai toujours, refaite il y qques mois à neuf, rien à voir avec les m... jets d'encre actuelles - heu pour le N&B s'entend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), un lecteur de CD-ROMx4 (ou x2, faudrait que je refouille dans les boîtes), un DD externe 2Go, un magneto-optique 128Mo, un fax-modem interne 33kb (pratique pour se connecter au Minitel français et faire des virements postaux via Vidéoposte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), un clavier étendu Apple et sa souris... bon je m'arrête, ça me rappelle de bons souvenirs.

- un PowerMac 7500 et un PowerMac 8500 (1996 ou 97), tous deux upgradés avec une G3 300MHz et un DD 4Go + divers accessoires et périphériques (dont 2 21" Apple et Iiyama) sous OS8.6, 
Je viens juste de lâchement laisser tomber au profit d'un TiBook 667, pour des raisons d'encombrement et aussi pour pouvoir faire évoluer les périphériques (SCSI is dead).
J'avoue que pour l'instant je n'ai plus l'usage de ces machines, mais je le regrette car elles tournent encore au poil (avis aux amateurs : je suis prêt à vendre tout ça à un raisonnable prix)

- J'oubliais mon vieil APPLE IIe que j'ai prêté il y a 15 à un copain et qui aux dernières nouvelles marchait encore (juste un petit problème pour trouver des floppy 5"1/4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

- sinon plus de trace du Lisa, des 128 et 512 Ko et SE30 sur lesquels j'ai bossé il fût un lointain temps.


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*je ne me sert pas de tout, mais je suis du genre conservateur.
et puis les copains ont tendance a me confondre avec le sav apple....

les miens :
pismo 500
G4 B&W 400
7500/G3/400
5500/225
Powercenter 150 (bientot G3 400)
8100/110
6100/60
quadra 610/50 PPC, le powermac le plus lent !
quadra 610

de passage à la maison :
imac 233
5300/100
LC475

ceux qui sont placés :
imac 233
8100/100
Centris 610/PPC*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est lequel qui a son clavier sur le frigidaire?


----------



## ficelle (25 Janvier 2002)

le 7500 G3.... deux ecrans, et deux clavier, dont l'un sans fil.... c'est pour danser dans la cuisine, avec le gril en marche pour l'ambiance !
i like to movin'


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*le 7500 G3.... deux ecrans, et deux clavier, dont l'un sans fil.... c'est pour danser dans la cuisine, avec le gril en marche pour l'ambiance !
i like to movin'*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pour cela qu'il y a aussi toutes les connections pour ton powerbook dans la cuisine


----------



## Zitoune (25 Janvier 2002)

Super les gars, vous me sauvez !
Avant, ma copine disait toujours qu'elle se croyait au SAV Apple.
Depuis que je lui ai dit tout le matos que certains ont chez eux, elle ne m'en parle plus !

Pourtant j'aimerais bien moi aussi avoir une chance de remporter ce concours !
Je le rappelle, il y a quand même à gagner un échantillon de tous les ordinateurs Apple, c'est à dire un modèle de chaque gamme !
Cela permettra à l'heureux gagnant d'accroître sa collection.

Il suffit d'envoyer un email à Steve (steve@apple.com) en précisant ses coordonnées, le nombre de machines possédées et de mettre en en-tête "Concours : c'est celui qui en a le plus qui gagne".

Les machines seront livrées dès qu'elles seront disponibles !


----------



## vicento (25 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour à tous

1 Performa 400 (LCII)
1 Powermac 6100 60 (très solide)
1 Powerbook 5300 Ce
1 iMac rev B 233
1 Titanium 550

Voilà c'est tout pour aujourd'hui.


J'aimerais bien trouver un Spartacus, un Lisa, un Apple II ou un macintosh portable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

Arf!

Il y a quand-même une question que je me pose, que faites-vous de tous ces Mac???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais bien qu'un Mac c'est chouette niveau Design, mais comme presse-papier, c'est un peu encombrant non? Et on aurait pas tendance à confondre le matin son grille-pain et un vieux PowerMac trainant sur la table de la cuisine?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, je suis surpris de voir autant de monde être aussi attaché à leur matériel! Bon, je sais, "Think Different!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ha, je possède un Powerbook Titanium que je bichone tous les jours!


----------



## KillerDeMouches (28 Janvier 2002)

Alors en machines mac  j'ai 1 SE 30
1 LC A/V et 2 vieux Power Mac (6100) en train de se faire bidouiller...
1 Imac rev B sans écran (carte a/v interconnect morte!)
1 Performa 5400/160 avec carte TV
1 powerbook 190 c (je crois pour le nom j'ai la fleme d'aller voir)
1 titanium 500 (1ere edition)
1 ibook 466 DV
1 Powerrbook G3 266

Bientot un new imac 800 superdrive!

et aussi un Atari Mega ste avec une solution pour emuler un mac..

J'ai aussi 2 laserwriter Apple plus ou moins en etat de marche..

En machine non Apple j'ai aussi:
Un atari stf
un oric atmos...


J'ai donc 9 vrai machines apple, dont seulement 5 servent sencore... (il faut que je voies si je peux pas mettre certaines machines en serveur!)

Je gagne pas de concours mais ca etonne deja pas mal de gens!

[27 janvier 2002 : message édité par KillerDeMouches]


----------



## Mishael (28 Janvier 2002)

Moi j'ai:
SE
SE/30
Classic
Lc 2
PowerMac 5200
PowerMac 7300
PowerComputing
iBook!!!

Voilà c'est tout..


----------



## tcoucha (28 Janvier 2002)

ben moi j'en ais deux
un G4 agp 350 mhz
et un vieux 7100 Av + Ecran 15 apple + imprimante lazer apple + Joystick Gravis + Lecteur Zip 100
que je voudrais bien me separer d'ailleur pour 5000 frs le tou pour acquerir un nouvel I mac


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2002)

Pas encore un musée mais bon...

- LC 630/TV Tuner @ home - En sommeil
- Starmax 4000/200 Desktop @ home - En sommeil
- PB 266 "Panbagna", plus chez moi mais chez mon copain - je suis le SAV, il me manque pas trop comme ça.
- Tour G4 400 - revendu à un pote - je suis le SAV
- Ti 400, comment vont-ils faire pour faire mieux ?


----------



## snexes (29 Janvier 2002)

Moi, mon père m'a initié aux Macs, j'avais 7 ans environ sur un Classic
Puis on en a acheté 1, un 6200
Maintenant, j'ai 18 ans et j'ai acheté un G3 Beige 266, 440 Mo de Ram, DD 6 GO, carte 2 ports USB et carte vidéo entré sortie vidéo et son Apple. J'en suis trés content, c'est un mac de toutes façons
Pour finir, ce week end, j'ai tué un 8100, en essayant de mettre un peu plus de Ram Une fois de trop. J'en avais déjà mis + autre DD interne Il aurait eu 8 ans. Jobs ait son âme

Respect à tous ceux qui collectionnent les Macs.

Continuez comme ça c'est bien !

Snexes


----------



## chriscat (29 Janvier 2002)

Salut:
Un Macplus
Un LC 475
Un 5500
Un iMac ES 500
Un iBook 500
et un iMac Luxio, euh non pas encore, mais 
Un Mac je craque.
A bientôt.


----------



## snexes (29 Janvier 2002)

Moi, mon père m'a initié aux Macs, j'avais 7 ans environ sur un Classic
Puis on en a acheté 1, un 6200
Maintenant, j'ai 18 ans et j'ai acheté un G3 Beige 266, 440 Mo de Ram, DD 6 GO, carte 2 ports USB et carte vidéo entré sortie vidéo et son Apple. J'en suis trés content, c'est un mac de toutes façons
Pour finir, ce week end, j'ai tué un 8100, en essayant de mettre un peu plus de Ram Une fois de trop. J'en avais déjà mis + autre DD interne Il aurait eu 8 ans. Jobs ait son âme

Respect à tous ceux qui collectionnent les Macs.

Continuez comme ça c'est bien !

Snexes


----------



## jean2000 (29 Janvier 2002)

Hello !

- Mac Portable (HS)
- SE
- Classic
- Classic Couleur
- LC 630
- PowerMac 6100
- Powerbook  1400C/48/1Go/Eth
- iMac DV SE
- Powerbook G4/550 combo

@+  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jean !


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2002)

aujourd'hui, 15 !
et c'est meme pas le debriefing d'une aes.
va falloir penser à faire le menage ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

bon je relance le sujet, mais il a été serieusement emputé par le crash d'avril !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## minime (29 Juillet 2002)

Seulement 5 ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Langellier (29 Juillet 2002)

Réponse ci-dessous + Performa 6400 + Imac syst9-500Mhz
Soit 8.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2002)

Je comptes :
1 IBOOK 600, 1 PM 8600, 1 PM 7200, 1 Centris 650,
3 Quadra 700, 2 LC III, 2 Classic, 2 Classic II, 2 II Ci ( et je ne compte que ce qui fonctionne), soit 15  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## deadlocker (29 Juillet 2002)

MàJ:

2 classics, 3 LCs en parfait état de marche, et ne fonctionnent qu'à l'occasion, je vais les refiler à des copines . 

Je me demande si elles vont faire la gueule... 'parrait qu'elles préfèrent les fleurs. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Un 6100 (Réveil Matin MP3)
Un PowerComp'Usage Perso normal (Web, courrier, vieux jeux...) ; silencieux qui plus est  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  il devrait retrouver l'usage de serveur carracho.
Un 7500@604e/200 à l'usage de ma soeur
Un iMac pour le boulot de la mère
un G4 famillial (Jeux, création ...) qui s'occupe de tous les trucs lourds en processeur (compression, et création WEb/photoshop)

Mes anciens Macs, je les ai donné. (1 classic, 2 LC 630, et un LC)

Je n'oublie pas ma Laserwriter que j'aime très fort  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## PipoCanaja (30 Juillet 2002)

maj aussi ...

Un Quicksilver : usage principal. (mais avec HD en panne a la suite d'une coupure de courantGRRR)
Un 7300 Sonnet G4 400 (pour le reste de la famille)
Un 6100 (Complement du G4 : Lecteur de Disquettes a l'occas, Telephonie sur IP, Serveur d'impression ...)
Un 5500 (Boulot de ma mere, mais pb d'ecran voir par ailleurs)
Un SE/30 : En stage renovation chez moi.

En recherche ...
Si vous avez un PowerBook PPC qui se jete (603 ou plus), pensez a moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Voila


----------



## teo (1 Août 2002)

J'ai un Ti 400 et un LC 630 dans le bureau.
Mon copain a mon vieux PB366. Mon StarMax 4000 + un Classic sont à la cave.
J'arrive pas à jeter (!). Le seul que j'ai revendu c'est le PM G4/400 pour acheter le Ti.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ficelle (1 Août 2002)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> *7500@604e/200*



marche pas, ton mail !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bapts (10 Août 2002)

Tiens, allez hop ! je reposte vu que ma collec a encore grossie... Reprenons depuis le debut : 

3 SE
3 SE/30
1 Classic
1 II (+ une 2e carte mère de II)
1 IIsi (+ une 2e carte mère de IIsi)
2 IIci
2 LC
1 LC II
2 LC III
1 Performa 630
1 Quadra 610
1 AWGS 6150
1 6200
1 7500
1 9600
1 G4(PCI)

1 LaserWriter Plus
5 LaserWriter II (1 II NT, 2 II NTX, 1 II f et 1 II g)
2 Personal LaserWriter SC

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

J'ai aussi une Phaser 340 (imprimante laser couleur) mais elle marche pas... dommage.

Qui dit mieux ? (ca fait 23 UC) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif

A priori, le prochain aura gagné pour longtemps vu que j'ai plus de place dans ma cave... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Dedalus (10 Août 2002)

Chez moi cinq, mais j'en mets en pension ailleurs, faute de place.
Un mac IIci qui marche impeccablement
Un Power Book 3400 (200, 144 Mo) dont je ne voudrais me séparer pour rien au monde (entre autres, j'écoute mes CD dessus, quand je n'ai pas de chaîne à proximité)
Un Clone (mais est-ce que ça compte ?) PowerComputing, marche toujours nickel (et remarquable quand je l'ai eu par la richesse de l'offre logicielle en bundle)
1 G4 PCI 400, 640 Mo ram (jamais eu un pépin dessus)
Un emac (bilan encore provisoire mais positif)

Ailleurs (chez mes enfants)
Un mac SE, un mac LC, un Performa 5440 (qui sert de standard téléphonique grâce au regretté Apple telecom)


----------



## melaure (12 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* LC II avec 68040/50
Starmax 4000 avec G3/300
iMac 450 DV
Titanium 550*<hr /></blockquote>
J'ai acheté un petit 7300 nettement plus compatible avec la miro DC30 que mon Starmax (bus un peu lent).




			
				eTeks a dit:
			
		

> * un Amiga 500 (le second, dommage qu'Amiga n'est pas donné suite... C'était le premier OS multi-tâche préemptif grand public !) *


Sympa de l'avoir gardé. J'ai été obligé de vendre le mien en 92 car un Mac ça coûte cher ...




			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *&gt;i like to movin' *


Sacré Nick Rivers !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Macmade (16 Août 2002)

Je n'arrive malheureusement pas à battre le record de bapts... Pour m'a part, j'en ai 18... Et je n'ai plus de place (j'en aurai eu pour un G5, mais bon...).

Voici donc ma config:

1 Apple IIc
2 Apple IIe (1US / 1 FR)
1 Apple IIgs
2 Macs Portables
1 Mac SE
1 Performa 450
1 Color Classic (+ 1 carte mère Color Classic II)
1 Performa 631CD
1 Performa 5200
1 PowerBook 160
1 PowerBook 520
1 PowerBook 1400cs
1 Compaq Armada 7710MT (Je sais, c'est pas un mac, mais bon, je l'ai récupéré dans une poubelle...)
1 iMac revA
1 PowerBook G3 Pismo
1 Cube (Boosté à 1Ghz... Comme ça pas besoin d'acheter un de ces affreux nouveau PowerMac)

Et voilou... C'est tout pour l'instant... : )


----------



## Nicky-Rack (23 Août 2002)

un SE
un Performa 200
un G4 733

c'est tout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Nicky


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Heu... je compte:&lt;P&gt;&lt;UL TYPE=SQUARE&gt;&lt;LI&gt;1 PowerMac 8500&lt;BR&gt;&lt;LI&gt;1 iBook 366 SE (bon il est pas à moi, mais il est quand même dans la maison...)   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image] &lt;BR&gt;&lt;LI&gt;1 LC&lt;BR&gt;&lt;LI&gt;1 MacPlus&lt;BR&gt;&lt;/ul&gt;&lt;P&gt;Ça fait quatre, c'est ça?   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image]&lt;p&gt;*



Alors, ça a quelque peu changer depuis la dernière fois:

<ul type="square"> [*]1 iMac 700;
[*]1 PowerMac 8500/180;
[*]1 LC;
[*]1 MacPlus;
[*]1 iBook 700... mais il est pas à moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
[*]1 Commodore 128D... mais c'est pas un Mac ça... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  [/list] 

Voilà...


----------



## FredParis (23 Août 2002)

un imac G4 combo sous X
un PB Pismo 500 sous 9
un Performa 5320 sous 8


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (24 Août 2002)

Voici ma petite contribution

1 classic 2/40
1 quadra 700
1 G3/266
1 G4 dual 1 Ghz
1 Ti 667 DVI

Petit joueur, mais MacUser depuis plus de 10 ans


----------



## Cheezy (1 Septembre 2002)

Euh... 27 en incluant le G3 B&amp;W que j'utilise tous les jours et l'iMac G4 de ma copine... Dans le lot j'ai compté les divers Apple II, mais je n'ai pas compté le NeXT. Mince... ça commence à faire !

Cheezy


----------



## Cheezy (1 Septembre 2002)

Oups ! J'ai oublié de compter l'ANCIEN iMac de ma copine et je n'ai pas inclus non plus les cinq Newton. Résumons nous, en terme de machines Apple ça fait 28 UC + 5 PDA, ce qui nous fait 33 machines Apple et une machine NeXT (Si je commençais à compter Atari, Amiga et périphériques, on ne s'en sort plus !)

Cheezy


PS: il y a un SE et un PB 100 qui arrivent bientôt, ce qui portera le chiffre à 35 machines Apple.


----------



## ficelle (1 Septembre 2002)

plus que 13, et bientot 12 si je donne un quadra 610 à alem !
il aimerait bien se fabriquer un boitier pour disques firewire à placer sur l'uc...
avec les 3 qui doivent bouger tres prochainement, je vais bientot pouvoir retrouver un semblant de confort dans mon appart !


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2002)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * plus que 13, et bientot 12 si je donne un quadra 610 à alem !*



/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />*il aimerait bien se fabriquer un boitier pour disques firewire à placer sur l'uc...
avec les 3 qui doivent bouger tres prochainement, je vais bientot pouvoir retrouver un semblant de confort dans mon appart !   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu veux que je compense par un petit 15" (vraiment petit) Hewlett Packard en 1024x768 en 75Hz ??
je veux me débarasser de lui et de son grand frère  21" pour y mettre plus tot un écran 17" ce qui serait plus en rapport avec ma vue et la résolution de sortie de mon Powerbook Lombard  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (1 Septembre 2002)

Alors, on fait les comptes : 

1 Mac128
1 Mac+
2 MacIICi
1 Quadra800
1 9500
1 4400
1 8500
1 G3 DT
1 G3 MT
1 PB G3
1 Cube
1 Ti

-------

13 machines ... me demandait pas les détails, lesquelles sont encore en état de marche, je le sais pas ... mais j'ai mit ce que j'avais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2002)

Aller moi aussi je fait les comptes :

-un Mac SE (fonctionne)
-un Mac IISI (fonctionne)
-un Mac IICX (fonctionne)
-un iMac 333 mhz (fonctionne)
-un PowerMac G4 400 (fonctionne)
-un PowerBook G4 500 (fonctionne)
-un PowerBook G4 500 en pieces détacher
-des morceaux de pismo (si quelque cherche un carte processeur 500 mhz faite moi signe /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

Donc 6 mac entier et qui fonctionne et deux 2 powerbook en petite détacher


----------



## deadlocker (2 Septembre 2002)

Un admin en cache un autre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## krigepouh (2 Septembre 2002)

Je rêve debout !! (à cette heure-ci c'est normal me direz-vous)
Quand je voit la place que prennent mes 10 p'tits Apple et la tête que font les gens quand il rentrent dans la "Computer room" j'imagine ce que cela doit-être chez toi Cheezy et tes 33 UC  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Enfin, si j'amais parmi vous il y aurait quelqu'un qui à une alim et un écran d'Apple //c en rab' je suis preneur (faire offre sur ma boite de courriel)

a+
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Cheezy (3 Septembre 2002)

j'imagine ce que cela doit-être chez toi Cheezy et tes 33 UC  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Enfin, si j'amais parmi vous il y aurait quelqu'un qui à une alim et un écran d'Apple //c en rab' je suis preneur (faire offre sur ma boite de courriel)


Ben écoute... Tout tient dans un bureau de 20 m2. Mais beaucoup sont juste "empilés". Voici une liste détaillée:

- Mac 128 Original
- Mac Color Classic
- Macintosh Plus, 4 exemplaires (Beige et Platinum)
- Mac Classic II, 2 exemplaires
- Mac SE
- Apple IIGS
- Apple IIe, 2 exemplaires
- Apple //c, 3 exemplaires
- Mac LC 475, 2 exemplaires
- Powerbook DuoDock 230
- Powerbook 100
- Mac IIcx
- Quadra 950
- Mac IIx
- Quadra 610
- PowerMac 6100/60
- Performa 6200
- iMac 233
- iMac G4
- PowerMac G3 B&amp;W
- Newton OMP
- Newton MP 110, 2 exemplaires
- Newton MP 2000
- Newton MP 2100
- NeXT Cube 030 complet

A la cave :

- Amiga 3000
- Amiga 500
- Atari 1040 ST, 2 exemplaires

Les périphs (en gros):

- Apple LaserWriter IINT
- NeXT Laserwriter
- Apple Imagewriter
- Apple Scribe writer
- Apple HD20
- Apple Stylewriter
- Apple PowerCD
- Des lecteurs externes Disk ][, unidisk, duodisk, etc.
- Ecrans Apple 15" couleur en pagaille

Et comme si ça n'était pas déjà assez le bordel comme ça, je viens de récupérer la collection quasi complète du magazine Byte de 1980 à nos jours...

Cheezy

PS: moi aussi je cherche des alims pour Apple //c, mes trois ont lâché !


----------



## krigepouh (3 Septembre 2002)

Tu sais que Microccase la Mecque du Mac d'occase (en tout cas à Paris) à ouvert à Marseille, si tu sais pas quoi faire de ton stock ils seront ravis  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## le terrible (3 Septembre 2002)

Personnellement j'ai 2 macs:un performa 6320(120Mhz)et un iBook 2002 combo 14'(700Mhz). /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rezba (3 Septembre 2002)

_Allez, je compte aussi.

Ceux dont je me sers :_
un dual G4 800
un iBook 600

_celui de la gamine : _
un quadra 650

_celui de mon ex, en dépot :_
un PM 7200 upgradé _(celui-là va partir)

les inactifs :_
un duo 230 _(en état de marche, hormis le clavier)_
4 uc de IIci _(hors service : une uvre d'art en constitution...)_
un LC1  _(en état de marche)_
un SE30 en rapatriement _(mon premier mac, fonctionne aussi)_
un apple IIe entreposé dans un grenier _(honte...)

ainsi que quelques 12", 13" et 14" totalement inertes eux aussi.

J'ose pas le dire, mais je suis en train de récupérer un _PPC6100 upgradé G3 233. _Je sais pas encore pourquoi...

Ce que c'est, d'être collectionneur..._


----------



## Cheezy (3 Septembre 2002)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> * Tu sais que Microccase la Mecque du Mac d'occase (en tout cas à Paris) à ouvert à Marseille, si tu sais pas quoi faire de ton stock ils seront ravis  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *



Wouah ! Jamais vu des macs d'occase aussi chers que chez eux ! M'enfin y'a du stock, en tout cas... Le seul avantage de leurs prix exhorbitants c'est que s'ils ne margent pas exagérément, ça laisse présager de bons prix de reprise. Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## krigepouh (4 Septembre 2002)

Ben la seule fois où je leur ai vendu quelque chose c'était un II fx que j'avais en double, cela doit faire plus 5 ans /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif .


----------



## Vincent 14 (4 Septembre 2002)

Je vais paraître un peu "petit joueur" :

- un cube au bureau sous Os 9,
- à domicile, un iMac DV 400 et un Ibook 6OO sous X.2 avec Airport,
- un iMac 266 citron chez mes parents


----------



## Blob (4 Septembre 2002)

Eh ben y'a en a qui apple peut dire merci!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Allez j'vais tenter un ptit compte des macs:
1 macplus (tout zoli)
1 lc 475
4 6100 (tout les 4 en G3)+ 1 en piece détachée
1 IIsi
2 vieux powerbook NB (oublié le nom)
1 powerbook 1400
1 powerbook G3 (233 a matrice passive bwerk)
3 5500
1 6500
1 ibook 600
1 ibook 700
1 G4 400
en oubliant surement qques performa...
Meme si bcp sont d'occase ca fait beaucoup d'argent dépensé!!! iiik!!


----------



## Oizo (21 Septembre 2002)

- Un Performa 5200/75 avec tuner TV et carte acquisition vidéo
- Un iBook 500
- Un iMac 233

Voilà c'est tout   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2002)

alors, ça a augmenté

<ul type="square">[*]un Quadra 610 avec juste l'alim à l'intérieur (pour y mettre un HD et un graveur en firewire)[*]un 6100 en état de marche[*]un iMac DV 400 upgradé en DV+ (faut ce qu'il faut)[*]un Powerbook G3 333 (et son 21" et sa carte airport)[/list]

à suivre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bapts (22 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bapts:</font><hr />* Tiens, allez hop ! je reposte vu que ma collec a encore grossie... Reprenons depuis le debut : 

3 SE
3 SE/30
1 Classic
1 II (+ une 2e carte mère de II)
1 IIsi (+ une 2e carte mère de IIsi)
2 IIci
2 LC
1 LC II
2 LC III
1 Performa 630
1 Quadra 610
1 AWGS 6150
1 6200
1 7500
1 9600
1 G4(PCI)

1 LaserWriter Plus
5 LaserWriter II (1 II NT, 2 II NTX, 1 II f et 1 II g)
2 Personal LaserWriter SC

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

J'ai aussi une Phaser 340 (imprimante laser couleur) mais elle marche pas... dommage.

Qui dit mieux ? (ca fait 23 UC) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif

A priori, le prochain aura gagné pour longtemps vu que j'ai plus de place dans ma cave... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

j'ajoute a cette enumeration deux nouvelles pieces : 

1 Mac PLus
1 Classic (dont le tube est mort... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif en plus en sautant de la benne ou il gisait, je me suis tordu la cheville, ca valait vraiment le coup ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif )

TOTAL = 25 UC ...

A+  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2002)

Bon, je suis un peu petit joueur, ce qui fait que je ne m'étais pas signalé jusqu'ici :
- un ibook 466 qui tourne tous les jours
- un 7600 idem (mon fils surtout)
- un SE30 en villégiature en Lozère au cas où quand j'y vais
- un Mac 512E

Si je m'y colle aujourd'hui, c'est parce que je l'ai redémarré hier et qu'il marche comme au premier jour (décembre 1986 : mon premier ordinateur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  ).

Accessoirement, ce sont tous des "première main"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Le seul dont je m'étais séparé, c'était le 512 vendu à mon frère et mon neveu et racheté à vil prix bien des années plus tard.

A part ça, au boulot j'utilise toujours un centris 650 et un LCIII. Je regrette juste que le MacII ait pété son alim, il marchait comme un charme jusqu'en 2000.


----------



## PowerBookophile (24 Septembre 2002)

Je vais sans doute parraître ridicule avec mes quelques Macs, mais j'en suis fiers. J'ai

-  Un iBook ice 700 (unité principale)
-  Un Duo 280c (mon préféré, mais l'alim de la DuoDock est HS) ; d'ailleurs, je lui cherche un grand frère (Duo 2300c) et une MiniDock
-  Un PowerMac 5500/225
-  Un Mac IIx
-  Un Classic (mais le DD vient de me lâcher)

J'ai eu pendant 3 ans un PowerBook WallStreet revendu pour l'iBook.


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2002)

Comment ais-je pu oublier mon iBook G3/300.
Ca fais donc
LCII
Starmax 4000
PowerMac 7300
iMac 450 DV
Ibook G3/300
PowerBook TI/550


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

Cheezy a dit:
			
		

> *- Apple PowerCD*


moi aussi je l'ai /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Onra (25 Septembre 2002)

Euuuh... et un iPod ça compte ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2002)

Ca dépend ca tourne sous quel Mac OS ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Zitoune (12 Octobre 2002)

Mise à jour de mon parc Mac : je n'ai plus mon 6100, le Classic ne fonctionne plus.
Il me reste donc un Quadra 650, un iMac 350 et un eMac 700 ainsi qu'un Duo 280 dont je me sers très peu;


----------



## Macmade (12 Octobre 2002)

Et hop, une nouveauté dans ma collec ...

Une Pippin toute neuve, avec le carton d'origine et 7 jeux encore scellés!


----------



## Blob (13 Octobre 2002)

héhé joli!!! tu l'as trouvée ou? payée combien?


----------



## ficelle (17 Octobre 2002)

et un 8600 de plus, un !
ce qui nous donne : 
-G3 B&amp;W (G4)
- Pismo 500
- 7500 (G3/400)
-8600 (G3 400)
-8600 (G3/298)
- powercenter 150
- 8100/110
- 6100/60
- 5200/75
- quadra 610 (PPC 50 mhz)
- quadra 800
- LC 475
+
8100/100
5500/225
imac 233
en pret à l'exterieur

ce qui nous fait 15... vivement la maison, parceque je me sens un peu à l'etroit...

oups, j'ai oublié l'apple 2 !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## krigepouh (17 Octobre 2002)

UPDATE !!

- iMac G4 800 w/17" NEW ! 
- PMG3/300 BB (d'où je vous écrit)
- PMG4/400 Gigabit
- Titanium 550
- iBook 500
- PB 520 c (fonctionne à nouveau) 
- Mac 2 ci
- Mac 2 fx
- Mac SE (dans la chambre)
- Apple //e
- Apple //c (alim naze)
- Newton 120
- eMate 300
- iPod 5 Go (çà compte ?)


----------



## Komac (18 Octobre 2002)

Euh, ça compte ceux qu'on a eu par le passé ?

1 Mac 128
1 LC II
1 6100
1 G3 233 desktop
1 iMac DV 500 ES
1 iBook 466

et au boulot, un 7100, un 7200, un 8200, un LC 630, un iMac 500

(et peut-être, si tout va bien, 1 Titanium 500 d'occase)


----------



## Grug (23 Octobre 2002)

bon, je compte : 

1-LCIII, sans doute naze (sans ecran,sert à caler des bouquins)

1-performa 5400 (en cours de canibalisation, parceque trop caracteriel, performa caca)

2-SE30 (en etat de marche, systeme 6, souvent allumés avec economiseur d'ecran Flying Toaster)

1-duo 230 (en etat de marche)

1-power book 180C (7.1 pour jouer à pacmac)

1- 7600 (upgradé G3 450 + IDE DD40Go), sys 9.1, en utilisation quotidienne (+X.1.5 [X-postfacto], pour rigoler)

1- icebook 700 (X.2)

Soit 8.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif finalement c'est pas beaucoup pour la place que ca prend.


----------



## vm (23 Octobre 2002)

moi j'ai
1 Imac G3 700 (depuis 1 an)
1 PowerMacintosh 7200/90 (depuis 3 mois)
1 Macintosh LC 475 depuis (depuis 3 mois)
1 PC (depuis 5 ans) zut un PC /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

sur mac uniquement depuis 1 an 

je suis tenter par des vieux PowerBook

ou paut on trouver des vieux mac a nancy ?


----------



## PipoCanaja (25 Octobre 2002)

Pkoi XpostFacto pour rigoler ... ca marche a merveille sur un vieux mac. Je l'ai deja dit sur les forums , mais j'en remet une couche ... mon 7300 avec G4 400 et X.2 marche bien.

Quand a des vieux power books, c'est pas particulierement facile a trouver ... JE cherche moi aussi depuis qques temps. M'enfin je suis exigeant, je voudrais au moins un portable avec PPC, et si possible les 1ers powerbooks G3. Mais la cote de ces machines reste importante (plutot rares a trouver)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2002)

Allez, à moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je tape dans une autre catégorie. Je suis d'abord collectionneur, et seulement ensuite intéressé par les Macs...

11 "purs" Apple différents (dont le Lisa 2 et l'Apple III)
25 Macs différents (mais pas de Spartacus...)

En comptant les modèles à double (triple, etc.) je dois facilement dépasser les 50 Apple... Qui dit mieux ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+
Yves Bolo
Bolo's Computer Museum


----------



## minime (11 Novembre 2002)

Un reportage bien dans le ton de ce sujet. Caesar Lima a transformé un coin de son atelier (il est photographe) en Apple Expo Sauvage Permanente.


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2002)

comment vous avez fait pour avoir une photo de mon sous-sol ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je n'emmenage pourtant qu'en fevrier !


----------



## bapts (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bapts:</font><hr />* 

j'ajoute a cette enumeration deux nouvelles pieces : 

1 Mac PLus
1 Classic (dont le tube est mort...  en plus en sautant de la benne ou il gisait, je me suis tordu la cheville, ca valait vraiment le coup ...  )

TOTAL = 25 UC ...

*<hr /></blockquote>

Arrivage de la benne de mon labo :

Je recommence pour annoncer l'arrivée d'un PowerMac 6100/66 avec la carte de compatibilité PC dedans (c'est un 486DX2 66, bon, je sais pas ce que je vais bien pouvoir en faire, mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). C'est vrai qu'il avait l'air tout mort quand je l'ai branche. Mais il lui fallait juste une petite pile neuve et hop! c'est reparti. Il me manque mantenant le cable pour brancher l'ecran derriere la carte de compatibilite PC...

Pour continuer dans le veine recup., dans la rue, l'autre jour j'ai trouve 4 imprimantes laser Brother HL-1660e dont une avec une carte ethernet, les autres en USB. Toutes avaient un post it avec la mention en panne et la description de la panne... et chaque panne etait differente. Hop, direct dans le coffre et demontage en regle a l'arrivee. J'ai sacrifie une des quatres pour greffer les 3 autres. Et hop me voila avec 3 imprimantes laser 600dpi/13ppm. Celle en ethernet a avantageusement remplacee la veille Laserwriter IIg de mon pere. Une des 2 USB est branchee sur mon G4 sous jaguar et je n'ai rien eu a configurer (c'est quand meme genial, ca marche tout seul) alors que la version USB de ce modele n'a jamais ete concu pour mac. J'ai refile la 3e a un pote.

A+ pour de nouvelle aventures
Bapts


----------



## PipoCanaja (22 Novembre 2002)

c pas tres courant, la carte de comp PC sur les 6100 ... j'aurais aime voir ca ...
Et dire que j'ai failli acheter une carte PC pour mon 7300 il y a 5 ans. C'est le prix qui etait vraiment decourageant. Enfin, si cette carte PC fonctionne, je crois que c'est un belle piece de collection. Qu'est ce qu'il fallait pas faire, avant Virtual PC ...


----------



## Sebang (26 Novembre 2002)

Bah voila ma collec :

1 Mac IIci avec carte 603e 100mhz (c'est pas pour ca que ca va vraiment plus vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 Power Mac 7200 avec carte G3 300
1 Power Mac 8600 avec carte G4 400
1 iMac Bondy blue Rev A
1 iMac DV SE 400mhz (les premiers)
1 Power Mac G4 Dual 1ghz
1 iBook 700 12"
1 iBook 800 12"

Voila ce que l'on se partage dans la famille. Ca fait 8 Mac, mais faut savoir que l'iBook 800 est ma seule machine a moi (et c'est suffisant, pas besoin de 72 mac pour surfer sur le net et pour jouer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah oui et puis faut compter le Vaio de ma copine, voir les specs dans ma signature.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

ben moi j'en ai qu'un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je l'ai que depuis 1 an, la descriptions est ci dessous, je l'ai acheter d'occas avec mon premier salaire d'infographiste, le 2 mois j'ai acheter un ecran mais pas mac, et meme si mon copain est informaticien et pro pc, c'est mon mac et je le garde! (ca ferai bien ça dans une pub!!!!) fierte, je sais pas...amour bof peu etre, la seule chose c'est que je suis enfin tombee sur quelqun qui meme si il est pro pc, fait tout pour que je puisse le garder, car j'ai une foule de dessin dessus, et qu'il comprends aussi, que tout comme lui que je reste callee des heures durant devant.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ( rahhhhhhhhhh comme c'est beau ce que je viens dire, c'est pathetique!!! mais comme c'est beau!!!!)

et puis je le sais de +  infographistes confirmes, a l'editions de magazine ou gros tirage, un mac ça plante pas, un pc oui, (pourtant j'ai pas d'imprimerie chez moi..)


----------



## Komac (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Komac:</font><hr />* Euh, ça compte ceux qu'on a eu par le passé ?

1 Mac 128
1 LC II
1 6100
1 G3 233 desktop
1 iMac DV 500 ES
1 iBook 466

et au boulot, un 7100, un 7200, un 8200, un LC 630, un iMac 500

(et peut-être, si tout va bien, 1 Titanium 500 d'occase)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et maintenant un iBook 800 14" combo tout neuf (et non pas le le Powerbook d'occase précité)


----------



## Zitoune (16 Décembre 2002)

PipoCanaja a dit:
			
		

> * c pas tres courant, la carte de comp PC sur les 6100 ... j'aurais aime voir ca ...*



Si quelqu'un en veut une, il n'a qu'à m'envoyer un message !


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2002)

Ah si j'avais une grande pièce, je collectionnerais bien quelques modèles anciens, mais ...


----------



## Zitoune (19 Décembre 2002)

Mon parc a fondu : suite à une opération "rangement du bureau" et au départ en SAV de mon eMac, il ne me reste qu'un iMac avec sa copine LaserWriterIIg.


----------



## ficelle (20 Décembre 2002)

mon B&amp;W customisé attaque une douce retraite, et s'est trouvé un nouveau job : serveur !
un p'tit jeune l'a remplacé, il est bicephale à 867 mhz, possede une radeon 64 mo, 1 go de ram et un gros dédé de 120 go.
il fait pas pipi au lit, mais qu'est ce qu'il est bruyant ce petit con... sale gosse !


----------



## casimir (20 Décembre 2002)

met s'y une beigne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2002)

moi un seul je viens juste d,acheter un mac un performa 630


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2002)

Il faudrait connaitre les boîtes qui liquident les vieux stocks de matériels ...


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2003)

3 petits nouveaux...
PowerBook 520C
PowerBooK 5300C
PowerMac 6100/66 dos compatible (mon premier PC  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

avant de me lancer dans la meme bidouille que pierrelyon avec son cadre photo branché sur le reseau, je cherche une alim pour tester le 520C... quelqu'un aurait t'y ça ?


----------



## PipoCanaja (6 Janvier 2003)

Je cherchhhheee des powerBooks ... ou les a tu trouvés ? Ca pourrait nous donner des idées pour aller prospecter ...
C'est vraiment qque chose qui est pas facilement trouvable dans mes connaissances ... Autant y'a pas de probleme avec qques macsII ou un LC ou ... la liste est relativement longue, autant pas le moindre debut de power book a l'horizon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon , pour l'alim, bettement, j'aurais dit  que ca pourrait bien etre la meme que le 5300 pour le 520 ... mais je pense que tu as deja du penser a cette idée. Sinon, j'aurais dit : essaie de restaurer l'alim . (si tu l'as et qu'elle est abimée ...)
Je sais pas si j'aurais le courage de m'attaquer de suite au cadre photo ... tellement content de trouver un power book que je le desosserais pas de suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci etant, le cadre photo, ca serait vraiment sympa. Autonome (sauf prise secteur) et de temps en temps, on l'apporte pres du 6100 pour charger les photos via AppleTalk ... Comme j'ai un oncle dans la menuiserie, le cadre se resumerais a concevoir le plan, la partie realisation étant deja gérée ... Ca serait une occupation sympa pour cet été ...

...

...

Arretons de rever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Petit complement sympa pour ta collection


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2003)

je les ai trouvé chez mon pere, en faisant une operation vide grenier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais effectivement, ils n'ont pas le meme fiche secteur. ronde avec 4 petite broche sur le 520, et du type alim universelle sur le 5300.
mon pere n'a pas retrouvé l'alim du premier, mais je ne desespere pas, elle doit trainer au fond d'une vieille malette.
le 520 est destiné au cadre, c'est une machine qui ne me servirai à rien sinon, j'ai ssez de ppc en stock.
mais le 5300 devrait trouver une bonne place sur ma table de nuit, reveil mp3 et depeches au p'tit dej.
en associant tout ça avec les possibilités de domotique deja évoqué par pierre sur ces colonnes, je me reserve quelques bon moments


----------



## infinia (13 Janvier 2003)

Pour ceux que ca interesse, je connais un revendeur qui en possède un à vendre pour : 2000 ?. C'est assez che,r mais pas bcp pour cette machine super. Croyais moi si j'avais les tunes ...


----------



## ficelle (13 Janvier 2003)

ça a beau etre un collector, faudrait vraiment etre malade pour mettre 2000 ? la dedans !


----------



## infinia (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * ça a beau etre un collector, faudrait vraiment etre malade pour mettre 2000 ? la dedans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour les riches passionnés, y'en a qui seraient prêts a payer ce prix la pour un slip sale de Johnny Hallyday. Et puis je comprends pas la remarque d'Aventure Apple comme quoi ca vaut 200.000 frs ! ca doit être "roubles".


----------



## krigepouh (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * ?je cherche une alim pour tester le 520C... quelqu'un aurait t'y ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ecoute, moi j'ai trouvé des batteries pour mon 520c chez Miccrocase (Paris) ils doivent bien avoir une alim pour toi dans leur fabuleux bazar ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudrait que l'on organise uine descente dans les bennes de la région parisienne un d'ces quat'


----------



## krigepouh (26 Janvier 2003)

UPDATE !!

- iMac 233 Bondi Blue  NEW !  
- iMac G4 800 w/17"
- PMG3/300 BB (d'où je vous écrit)
- PMG4/400 Gigabit
- Titanium 550
- iBook 500
- PB 520 c (fonctionne à nouveau) 
- Mac 2 ci (sans écran)
- Mac 2 fx
- Mac SE (dans la chambre)
- Apple //e
- Apple //c (alim naze?)
- Newton 120
- eMate 300
- iPod 10 Go  NEW !  (à remplacé mon 5 Go)
- Oric Atmos (sous le lit)

Keep growing !


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2003)

je fais la liste a l'heure actuel

-Mac SE
-Mac II CX
-Mac II SI
-imac 333
-ibook 300
-ibook 600
-G4 400 AGP 
-G4 400 gigabit ethernet (en panne)
-G4 400@450 gigabit ethernet
-Ti 500
-Ti 550 (en vrac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 
-Ti 550 (en vrac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




* 

[/QUOTE]

pas pour longtemps... hum


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2003)

c'est cool de voir le nombre de machine que vous avez ! il faut les sauvegarder ces bestioles, vestiges de l'âge d'or d'apple, période à laquelle ils ont imposés leurs idées !
j'ai commencé vers les 4 ans sur atari avec mon père (j'y pigeais pas grand chose d'ailleurs) et c'est là que l'on m'a insufflé cette passion. 
j'ai eu la chance de manipuler à peu près toutes les générations de mac, powermac, powerbook, jusqu'à aujourd'hui, grâce à mon père (c'est la seule chose que je lui dois d'ailleurs !) et surtout mes amis. je n'ai malhueureusement pas gardé ceux que j'ai eujavascript:void(0), c'est à dire un lcIII, un performa 475, un powermac 6100. il me reste mon 8600 et mon ibook.
mon père qui avait la manie des mac s'était fait un réseau local dans son lieu de travail avec 7 mac en moyenne, sans compter les changements et les upgrades... c'était le kiffe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



malheureusement ça coûte et il faut revendre pour renouveler ! je vous envie avec vos collec' ! j'irai faire les poubelles avec un pote passioné lui aussi pour récupérer ce que jettent de cruels anciens utilisateurs de mac.

aller, salut


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2003)

Yep! Comme Macki! 

pour le tout mignon _Macintosh SE_, situé sur le bureau entre deux

_G4 un dual 500Mhz et un 400Mhz_ (pci) et pour finir un portable G3 j'crois... oui c'est ça, 

_un PowerBook G3 400Mhz_ que j'envie à mon Captain p)


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

pas pour longtemps... hum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moins l'ibook 300 (vendu) qui veux des G4 et un ibook ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (prix d'ami)


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par babelweb:</font><hr /> * c j'irai faire les poubelles avec un pote passioné lui aussi pour récupérer ce que jettent de cruels anciens utilisateurs de mac.* 

[/QUOTE]

il y a de belle choses a récuperer parfois


----------



## Onra (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Euuuh... et un iPod ça compte ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon alors en comptant l'iPod :

LC 475
iBook 500 dual usb
iPod 5Go


Et les PCs, ça compte pas ???


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 
Et les PCs, ça compte pas ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si, si, ça fait des points en moins


----------



## Onra (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Si, si, ça fait des points en moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arf ! va falloir que je me dépèche de les balancer... à moins que j'installe Darwin dessus, dans ce cas ça compte pour un demi point par PC non ?


----------



## Sir (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

moins l'ibook 300 (vendu) qui veux des G4 et un ibook ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (prix d'ami) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vends un pismo ?


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vends un pismo ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

lis les messages !

tu verras que mackie n'a pas de pismo à vendre !


mais il a un ibook crystal...


----------



## bapts (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bapts:</font><hr /> * <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bapts:</font><hr /> 

j'ajoute a cette enumeration deux nouvelles pieces : 

1 Mac PLus
1 Classic (dont le tube est mort...  en plus en sautant de la benne ou il gisait, je me suis tordu la cheville, ca valait vraiment le coup ...  )

TOTAL = 25 UC ...



[/QUOTE]

Arrivage de la benne de mon labo :

Je recommence pour annoncer l'arrivée d'un PowerMac 6100/66 avec la carte de compatibilité PC dedans 
* 

[/QUOTE]

le père noël est passé : 1 G4 bi-867 (déjà overclocké au bi-1gHz, enfin reclocker, pardon, puisque les processeurs étaient tous deux certifiés à 1000 MHz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) + 1 iPod 10Go

et 1 SE/30 avec une carte Ethernet.

J'ai un peu perdu le fil, ça doit faire dans les 27-28 (est-ce qu'on compte le nombre processeurs ou le nombre de boites ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

A+
Bapts


----------



## Zitoune (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bapts:</font><hr /> *et 1 SE/30 avec une carte Ethernet* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca existe ?
Tu pourrais nous laisser une photo ?


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2003)

oui c'était un convertiseur SCSI/ethernet


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

lis les messages !

tu verras que mackie n'a pas de pismo à vendre !


mais il a un ibook crystal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

a vendre en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et sous garantie)


----------



## apparence (28 Janvier 2003)

9 mac, sinon rien

un powerbook
un imac
un 8600
un 7200
un quadra 700 et 800
un Se
2 classics


----------



## bapts (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * oui c'était un convertiseur SCSI/ethernet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non, c'est une carte PDS... pour la photo, on verra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai pas d'appareil photo numérique, alors ça peut prendre du temps, mais promis, j'essaye !


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2003)

si ça a existe un convertisseur SCSI/ethernet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (a l'époque du macplus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## PipoCanaja (3 Février 2003)

Exact ca a existé ... tout comme les SE/30 avaient l'option de la carte PDS ... Fodra que j'essaie d'en trouver une pour mon mien, parce que AppleTalk et MacIP, ca marche mais y'a mieux question vitesse et question consommation de ressources ...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * si ça a existe un convertisseur SCSI/ethernet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (a l'époque du macplus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il y en a toujours. j'ai trouvé ça chez MacWay :

Adaptateur Boitier SCSI/RJ45 Slotless MacAsanté 34,68 euros ttc !


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

lis les messages !

tu verras que mackie n'a pas de pismo à vendre !


mais il a un ibook crystal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si je vais avoir un pismo a  vendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mince deja pris


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP a vendre)
-Power Mac G4 400 (Gigabit Ethernet a vendre)
-iBook G3 600 (a vendre)
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo (vendu)

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

et de la mienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les miens : 
pismo 500 (Jag)
iBook 300 (Jag)
G4 bi-867 MDD (Jag)
G4 B&amp;W 400  (Jag)
7500/G3/400 
Powercenter 150 G3/400
8600 G3/400
8100/110 
6100/60 
6100/66 dos
quadra 610/50 PPC, le powermac le plus lent ! 
PowerBook 5300 ce
PowerBook 520 c
Quadra 800 (en vrac)
apple IIe

ceux qui sont placés ailleurs : 
imac 233 
8100/100 
Centris 610/PPC 
5500/275  



*4000, ayé !*


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

tu rajoutera le pismo 400


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu rajoutera le pismo 400 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

attend, la negociation n'est pas terminée


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

ça va faire mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est trés fort


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

attend, la negociation n'est pas terminée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Jolie liste. Quand est-ce que tu achêtes un musée ?


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

dimanche


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure@68040:</font><hr /> * 
Jolie liste. Quand est-ce que tu achêtes un musée ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

le musée est acheté depuis mardi, 15 h.... rete à regler l'eclairage !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (8 Février 2003)

Ca peut être rentable si tous les posteurs de McGé viennent te rendre visite ...


----------



## Zitoune (11 Février 2003)

Un sérieux compétiteur...


----------



## krigepouh (11 Février 2003)

UPDATE !!

- iMac 233 Bondi Blue
- iMac G4 800 w/17"
- PMG3/300 BB
- PMG4/400 Gigabit : Vendu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Titanium 550
- iBook 500
- PB 520 c
- Mac 2 ci
- Mac 2 fx
- Mac SE
- Apple //e
- Apple //c (alim naze...)
- Newton 120
- eMate 300
- iPod 10 Go


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (13 Février 2003)

En effet ! Et cerise sur le gateau, il adore aussi le TI/99 4A !!!


----------



## Fschuster (15 Février 2003)

Hello,

Voici ma petite collection : 
1 Mac 128k
1 Mac Plus
1 SE
1 SE 30
2 Classic Couleur
3 LC 475
1 LC II
2 Mac II FX
1 Mac IIsi
1 Mac IIvx
1 Quadra 650
1 PowerBook 160
1 PowerBook 540c
1 PowerBook 190 
1 PowerBook 1400
1 Performa 5200
1 PowerMac 7200/90
1 PowerMac 8500/120
1 PowerMac 5400/180
1 PowerMac Minitour G3/300

Heureusement, la maison est grande... 

@+ François


----------



## Macthieu (16 Février 2003)

1 lc 575 
1 imac g3 233
1 powermac g4 400

et j'ai toujours mon atari 520st


----------



## orangers (20 Février 2003)

ecrans:
1 16 pouces
2 14 pouces performas  
1 14 pouces trinitron
2 21 pouces

2 Mac se
2 mac plus
1 powerbok 145
2 mac II
1 powermac 7100/66
1 lc 475
1 lc 630
1 performa 6200
3 quadra 700
1 mac Iici
1 Aplle Iie
1 quadra 800
1 imprimante apple silentype
1 quadra 950
1 Laserwriter pro
2 laserwriter select 360 
1 autre laserwriter en ethernet
1 imac dv 400 et je ne sais plus trop... 
Quelqu'un pour les compter??


----------



## PipoCanaja (1 Mars 2003)

Mise a jour ...

SE-30
PowerBook 145
LCII (hebergé chez un ami)
6100-66
5500-225 (ma mere)
*PowerBook G3 Series WallStreet 266* (le petit nouveau)
7300-G4-400
PowerMac G4QuickSilver 800


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450 a vendre des lundi)
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP a vendre)
-Power Mac G4 400 (Gigabit Ethernet a vendre)
-iBook G3 600 (a vendre)
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)


plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo

bientot chez moi

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

et avec les périfs

 mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450 a vendre des lundi)
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP a vendre)
-Power Mac G4 400 (Gigabit Ethernet a vendre)
-iBook G3 600 (a vendre)
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-2 bases airport graphite (une a vendre)
-ipod 5 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 


plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo

bientot chez moi

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (2 Mars 2003)

C'est quoi un Powerbook G4 550 en vrac ?


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

un powerbook G4 550 fonctionnel ayant comme boitier une boite en carton


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Qu'est-il arrivé au boitier d'origine ?


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

jamais vu de boitier avec ce PowerBook


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * jamais vu de boitier avec ce PowerBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah si, moi j'en ai vu un chez moi qui est surement celui de ce powerbook !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on fait un mixte ?


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

non pas un mixte mais un mutant


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * non pas un mixte mais un mutant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

transgénique ?


----------



## krigepouh (3 Mars 2003)

L'update du mois c'est parti !

- iMac 233 Bondi Blue
- iMac G4 800 w/17"
- PowerMac G3/300 BB
- PowerBook Titanium 550
- PowerBook 520 c
- iBook 500
- Macintosh 2 ci
- Macintosh 2 fx
- Macintosh SE
- Macintosh Plus 1 Mb  NEW !  (cherche boitier HD20 pour l'accompagner)
- Apple //e
- Apple //c (alim naze...)
- Newton 120
- eMate 300
- iPod 10 Go

Et j'en profite pour demander à Macinside : "à combien tu vends t'as borne Airport ?"


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

la borne 160 euros complete avec tous ses accesoires et port comprit


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450 a vendre)
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP a vendre)
-Power Mac G4 400 (Gigabit Ethernet a vendre)
-iBook G3 600 (a vendre)
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-2 bases airport graphite (une a vendre)
-ipod 5 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 


plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo

en vu

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * en vu

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube

* 

[/QUOTE]

ne le perds pas de vue !!


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (4 Mars 2003)

Wha !!! Il en a combien, lui ? J'ai pas osé les compter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi j'ai juste un G4/667 et un PM 7500/100...


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Peace and Love ze smilie:</font><hr /> * Wha !!! Il en a combien, lui ? J'ai pas osé les compter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi j'ai juste un G4/667 et un PM 7500/100... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et encore la liste peu augmenter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'aimerai bien quel diminue a un peu (3 G4 et un iBook a vendre )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2003)

eMac 700/ 768Mo/  OSX
iMac 233 vendu la semaine derniere snif...

et ...un apple //c qui dort dans le garage!

PG


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2003)

celui qui veut l'apple //c c'est 80 euros...

PG


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

et encore la liste peu augmenter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'aimerai bien quel diminue a un peu (3 G4 et un iBook a vendre ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sens qu'il va me falloir un lecteur optique de rechange pour mon TI  ...


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450 a vendre)
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP a vendre)
-Power Mac G4 400 (Gigabit Ethernet a vendre)
-iBook G3 600 (a vendre)
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite (a vendre)
-1 base airport snow (peu être a vendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-ipod 5 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 


plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo

bientot chez moi (enfin chez alem)

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube


----------



## ficelle (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo  * 

[/QUOTE]

filou, j'en vois au moins deux a mettre dansd ma liste....


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

met a jour ta liste


----------



## ficelle (7 Mars 2003)

voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

les miens :
al 867 640/60 (jag)
pismo 500 (Jag) --&gt; ecran provisoirement HS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iBook 300 (Jag) 
G4 bi-867 MDD (Jag) 
G4 B&amp;W 400  (Jag) 
7500/G3/400  
Powercenter 150 G3/400 
8600 G3/400 
8100/110  
6100/60  
6100/66 dos 
quadra 610/50 PPC, le powermac le plus lent !  
PowerBook 5300 ce 
PowerBook 520 c 
Quadra 800 (en vrac) 
apple IIe 

ceux qui sont placés ailleurs :  
imac 233  
8100/100  
Centris 610/PPC  
5500/275  

ceux de passage :
Pismo 400 

peripheriques apple :
borne airport 1
iPod 5 go
QuickTake 100
Apple Speakers
LaserWriter Select 360


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *
bientot chez moi (enfin chez alem)

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube





* 

[/QUOTE]

hin hin hin !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça ira bien avec ma boite de quadra610 boitier firewire deux hds, mon 6100 powerbook G4 550 en vrac, mon lombard 333 !!


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

j'espere que tu a fait des heures sup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'en fait pas le prix du cube sera tout mini (pour ça cote en occaz)


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'espere que tu a fait des heures sup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'en fait pas le prix du cube sera tout mini (pour ça cote en occaz) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça tombe bien, j'ai encore des trucs à vendre !!


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

ça va te plaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aurais peu être des softs avec (mais je sais pas encore quel soft


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP a vendre)
-Power Mac G4 400 (Gigabit Ethernet  vendu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 


plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow

biento plus chez moi

-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

des photos c'est miens non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(cliquez sur les images pour les avoirs en grand format 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

vu général de mon bureau aujourd'hui aprés rangement 



 

Mon imac et le SE dans la chambre de mon frere



 

Mon ovni



 

Sur votre gauche



 

El monstro



 

Vainqueur par Ko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

Un max de mac


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (15 Mars 2003)

Rien que ça !?


----------



## ficelle (15 Mars 2003)

on peut voir la photo du frere ?!


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

pas que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai pas été au grenier voir les ancetres IICX et IISI !


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * on peut voir la photo du frere ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non c'est pas le but du sujet


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * pas que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai pas été au grenier voir les ancetres IICX et IISI !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Dommage


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

je tente ce soir


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Je ferais aussi une photo de mon complexe (dès que mon amie sera revenue avec l'iBook).


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

23H04 toujour rien


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Tu parles pour qui ?


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP a vendre)
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet  vendu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot plus chez moi

-iBook G3 600  

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)


----------



## SyQuest (19 Mars 2003)

Quant à moi j'ai un MacSE avec le tube cathodyque pété et un SE/30. Voilà c'est tout.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (19 Mars 2003)

Moi je n'ai plus de 7300. Parti ...


----------



## ficelle (19 Mars 2003)

et moi, je viens de faire une heureuse avec un 6100-60/40/500 CD tout revisé et un apple 14".
elle à 3 ans et demi, mais est ravie de son premier ordi !

en plus, je lui ai retrouvé la serie millie/samy/animalins   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-je suis petit, il me faut des chaussures
-elle me vont bien, merci...


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP a vendre)
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot plus chez moi

-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet  vendu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600


----------



## Blob (19 Mars 2003)

Mackie va dormir ca te fera du bien!

Et arrêtes de rêver de steve tout le temps.


----------



## vm (19 Mars 2003)

5 chez moi

1 iMac G3 700
1 PowerBook G3 WallStreet
1 PowerMacintosh 7200/90
1 Macintosh LC 475
1 Quadra 700

et tout cela sur une meme table et tout le temps allumer
et tous utiliser au moins 1 fois par jour

et bientot j'aurais 6

mon objectif 10 avans la fin de l'année


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * et moi, je viens de faire une heureuse avec un 6100-60/40/500 CD tout revisé et un apple 14".
elle à 3 ans et demi, mais est ravie de son premier ordi !
* 

[/QUOTE]

je te ramène un 6100/60 AV avec un 14" pour compenser ?

si t'as une boite à me filer !!


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * mise a jour de ma liste :
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)

bientot plus chez moi

-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet  vendu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
* 

[/QUOTE]

pour le vrac, je te cherche une boite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le bientot plus chez toi, je passe le prendre sous peu avec ma superFünf !!


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

on  se retrouve chez ficelle ?


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on  se retrouve chez ficelle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

préviens le !


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

il y a pas encore des travaux a faire ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Mackie va dormir ca te fera du bien!

Et arrêtes de rêver de steve tout le temps.  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai un beau bouquin sur steve a lire tiens


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vm:</font><hr /> * 

mon objectif 10 avans la fin de l'année   * 

[/QUOTE]

p'tit jouer !


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il y a pas encore des travaux a faire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, par contre, j'aurais besoin de toi pour l'électricité de mon aquarium à grenouilles.


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non c'est pas le but du sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

dommage !!


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah non, par contre, j'aurais besoin de toi pour l'électricité de mon aquarium à grenouilles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je te prete mon memotech ?


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je te prete mon memotech ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

kessssekcé ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

la bible de l'électicien  un pavé de 600 pages plein de jolie dessins et de jolies tableau (plus de 1000 cellule sur certain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * la bible de l'électicien  un pavé de 600 plein de jolie dessins et de jolies tableau (plus de 1000 cellule sur certain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

ouhlalalaaaaaaaaa... mes grenouilles vont avoir peur... encore heureux que je n'ai pas parlé de perçeuse...


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

je peu lui parlé du Pulsa et du Spit ?


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je peu lui parlé du Pulsa et du Spit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

quand je leur ai parlé de ce que je faisais aux grenouilles en fac, elles m'ont fait la gueule...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




susceptibles les grenouilles.


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

ça c'est le pulsa c'est un clouteuse a cartouches de gaz, ça te met des clous dans des dalles de bétons armé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











mou joujou qui me manque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça a un putain de peche ça


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

ah non, pour ça ficelle a ce qu'il faut !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Mars 2003)

Ah la maison ... il y a : 

- Mac 512Ko
- Mac IIfx + écran A4
- PowerMac G3 233 Desktop =&gt; 400
- PowerMac G4 MDD Bi-Ghz + 17" CRT Apple (beige, avec la pomme multicolore).
- Ibook II 500

Et voila .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## dany (20 Mars 2003)

les deux seuls que j'ai gardé, car les autres ont servis comme acompte pour ceux qui les suivaient, sont un apple II c, mon tout premier et un mac se, mon premier mac et aujourd'hui, j'ai sorti le mac se du carton ou il dormait tranquillement depuis au moins 8 ans, je l'ai allumé et la, surprise, tout fonctionne, je vais sur dates et heures, il est à jour ! je suppose que c'est normal, mais ça surprend. Du coup, je vais lui faire une petite toilette et lui donner les honneurs de mon bureau, il est trop mignon et il l'a bien mérité, non mais sans blague !


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

en vue :

PowerMac G4 bi-867

(peu être) bientot plus chez moi

-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet


----------



## samdebecte (3 Avril 2003)

ok je suis un petit joueur
mac lc
mac lcii
maclcIII
quadra 700
lc 630
powermac 6200
powermac 4400
powermac 7500
powerbook 1400 cs
ibook SE
cube
et j'"attends mon pb 17........... (grrrrr)


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2003)

pour ma part:
- un 6100/66
- un Powerbook 5300 CS
- un IMac 400 
- un Icebook 500
- un G4 bi 1,25
J'ai vendu mon G3 400 il y a deux mois.

J'ai eu un Classic et un Powerbook 140 aussi, mais que sont-ils devenus...


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Avril 2003)

ben moi, je n'ai qu'un mac (voir signature)  et ça me suffit


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :

PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)

(peu être) bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet)


----------



## PipoCanaja (13 Avril 2003)

Mise à jour ...

SE-30
PowerBook 145
LCII (hebergé chez un ami)
6100-66
5500-225 (ma mere)
PowerBook G3 Series WallStreet 266
*Souris ADBII noire pour le WallStreet (faite maison)*
7300-G4-400
PowerMac G4 QuickSilver 800 / Studio Display 17p

Pour la petite histoire, cette souris est arrivée chez moi noire de saleté, probablement jamais nettoyée dans son histoire, et elle dormait depuis qques années ds un placard. C'est une sourisADBII (La traditionnelle, avec la forme ovoide) mais une visiblement ancienne (probablement arrivée avec un LC, puisque c'est les seuls macs qui ont trainés autour de l'endroit ou je l'ai retrouvée ...)
Elle a subit un nettoyage a l'alcool a bruler, et liquide Vaisselle + grattoir vert ... (apres demontage bien sur). Apres ca elle etait d'un beige plus beige que neuf. (l'alcool enleve bien la saleté, mais le liquide vaisselle plus grattoir vient a bout du plastique qui a un peu jauni ...)
Ensuite, toujours demontée, passage en peinture avec le da peinture pour voiture, noire mate. Apresdes tests sur l'interieur de la coque, et sur la partie interne du cable, j'ai conclu que le test etait faisable. Apres 1h30 de couches successives, la souris est passée de beige à noir. Et c'est vraiment joli ... Je pense que c'est meme plus beau qu'une vraie noire (venant d'un 5500 250 par exemple). Des que j'ai mon ap photo numerique, je vous montrerais ca ...

Conclusion : Il faudrait repeindre le Wallstreet parce que le souris est trop 'noire'


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

m'attend a la poste

-ibook G3 600 Combo 12"

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) &lt;= demain normalement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




recherche :

-G3 Blanc/bleu Rev 2 (avec suport de 2 disques IDE) sans clavier ni souris même sans disque dur ! 

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12"
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet)


----------



## Yan Wu (1 Mai 2003)

Salut à tous!!! Je viens de recevoir plein de vieux Mac gratuitement, ce qui explique mon énorme collection.

-Mac Portable (2x)
-Mac SE/FDHD
-Mac SE/30
-Mac II
-Mac IIx
-Mac IIfx
-Mac IIcx (5x)
-Mac IIci (6x)
-Mac IIsi (2x)
-Mac IIvx
-Mac LC
-Mac LC III
-Mac LC475
-Mac LC630
-Performa 5300
-Performa 5400/180
-Power Mac 9600/200 Mp
-Power Mac 4400/200
-Power Mac 6100/60
-Power Mac 6100/66 (5x)
-Power Mac 7100/66
-Power Mac G3/300 Beige MT
-Power Mac G3/450 BW
Voilà ça fait 23!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bientôt, je dois recevoir les machines suivantes:
-Performa 5200
-Power Mac 7200/90
-Power Mac 7600/120
-Power Mac 8100/100 (2x)
-Powerbook Duo 280+Dock+Mini Dock

Les Mac que j'ai eus:
-Performa 630 TV
-Power Mac 7500/100
-Power Mac 9500/132
-Umax Pulsar SP/150
-Powerbook 190
-Powerbook G3/233 (Wallstreet)
-Powerbook G3/300 (Wallstreet)
-Powerbook G3/400 (Lombard)
-Performa 6400/200
-Performa 6400/180
-Performa 5500/275
-Power Mac 9600/300
-Power Mac G3/266
-iBook 500
-et j'en oublie...


----------



## Zitoune (1 Mai 2003)

Et tu en fais quoi ?
=&gt; parce qu'il y a des écoles qui en cherchent !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Mai 2003)

Chez moi :
-Mac 512
-Mac Classic
-LC
-LC 475
-Performa 6200/CD
-PowerMac 5500/225
-iMac DV SE/500

comme périphériques, y a juste un Stylewriter Color 2400

Il y a eu un Mac Plus et un iMac 350 mais il ont été vendus

Il y a aussi eu des passages de quelques jours d'un Powerbook Duo 250, d'un Quadra 700 (avec carte accélératrice), d'un PowerMac 9500 (qui est reparti avec la stylewriter 2 qui venait du LC 475 et un modem selfmemory Pro de Olitec).


Comme périphériques non-Apple :
-Syquest 44 Mo
-syquest 88 Mo
-Lecteur CD 12x sony SCSI
-Imprimante Epson stylus Photo 600
-scanner Epson Perfection 1200
-Graveur SCSI Yamaha 4x4x16x
-Graveur Firewire 52x24x52x LiteOn

Y a aussi une carcasse de Performa 6200 qui sert de pièces détachées à l'autre Performa (qui tombe bien souvent en panne).

Le LC, le LC 475, le PowerMac 5500 et l'iMac servent tous les jours (ainsi que le Performa quand il fonctionne)


----------



## Yan Wu (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * Et tu en fais quoi ?
=&gt; parce qu'il y a des écoles qui en cherchent ! * 

[/QUOTE]
Un musée dans le sous-sol de chez ma môman


----------



## Sebang (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yan Wu:</font><hr /> * 
Un musée dans le sous-sol de chez ma môman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi je cherche (taper la recherche "duo", c'est la première annonce) un Duo couleur avec DuoDock (pas le mini, mais compatible avec le 280). Tu veux pas passer un accord avec moi pour me le refourguer (s'il marche) ?


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

m'attend a la poste

-ibook G3 600 Combo 12"&lt;= je vais le chercher mardi !

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400 (@450 ou 500 ?)&lt;=doit être la mercredi
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) 

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12"
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (6 Mai 2003)

Je cherche toujours un lecteur de rechange pour mon TI ...


----------



## ficelle (6 Mai 2003)

update..... 

les miens :
al 867 640/60 (jag)
pismo 500 (Jag) --&gt; ecran provisoirement HS 
iBook 300 (Jag) 
G4 bi-867 MDD (Jag) 
G4 B&amp;W 400  (Jag) 
G3 266 DT
7500/G3/400  
Powercenter 150 G3/400 
8100/110  
6100/60 av
6100/60  
6100/66 dos 
quadra 610/50 PPC, le powermac le plus lent !  
PowerBook 1400 cs/117
PowerBook 5300 ce 
PowerBook 520 c 
Quadra 800 (en vrac) 
apple IIe 

ceux qui sont placés ailleurs :  
imac 233  
8100/100  
Centris 610/PPC  
5500/275  
8600 G3/400 

peripheriques apple :
borne airport 1
iPod 5 go
QuickTake 100
Apple Speakers
LaserWriter Select 360


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure@68040:</font><hr /> * Je cherche toujours un lecteur de rechange pour mon TI ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai pas


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-iBook 700 12" Combo

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400 (@450 ou 500 ?)&lt;=doit être la mercredi
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) 

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)


----------



## Onra (7 Mai 2003)

On devrait renommer ce post : Combien de Mac Mackie possède ?


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-Mac IIsi
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-iBook 700 12" Combo partie en cure aux pays bas)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :


-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) 

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * On devrait renommer ce post : Combien de Mac Mackie possède ? * 

[/QUOTE]








Pas étonnant qu'il ait bientôt 10 000 posts, il actualise sa liste tous les jours.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (8 Mai 2003)

Eh bien j'ai quelques Macs en transit. 8 Centris et  Quadra 650 + 2 IIci + 1 LC3. Tous ça prochainement pour une école. Merci à Zitoune pour le don !


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 








Pas étonnant qu'il ait bientôt 10 000 posts, il actualise sa liste tous les jours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

parce que j'ai un nouveau mac tout les jours


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *parce que j'ai un nouveau mac tout les jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
et pas un avec correcteur d'orthographe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en tout cas t'as bien du bol


----------



## Yan Wu (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
et pas un avec correcteur d'orthographe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en tout cas t'as bien du bol  * 

[/QUOTE]
Kaze no Macinside


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yan Wu:</font><hr /> * 
Kaze no Macinside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça me dit quelque choses


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :


-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) 

bientot plus chez moi :

-iBook 700 12" Combo 
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)
-Mac IIsi

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)


----------



## Zitoune (11 Mai 2003)

&lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt;Posté à l'origine par melaure@68040:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt; * Eh bien j'ai quelques Macs en transit. 8 Centris et  Quadra 650 + 2 IIci + 1 LC3. Tous ça prochainement pour une école. Merci à Zitoune pour le don ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et je connais quelqu'un qui t'a réservé d'autres machines (dont un WGS95) !
Tu n'auras qu'à passer chez lui


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * 
Et je connais quelqu'un qui t'a réservé d'autres machines (dont un WGS95) !
Tu n'auras qu'à passer chez lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Haha tu m'intéresses ...


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :


-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) 

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)
-Mac IIsi

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2003)

un bipro 450 à crédit
un lombard 333
une borne airport (en instance de paiement)

et un powerbook 140 (dingue non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

comme ça ficelle a récupéré un 6100/60AV et un quadra 610


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * un bipro 450 à crédit* 

[/QUOTE]

faudrait le commencer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *une borne airport (en instance de paiement)* 

[/QUOTE]

elle sort d'ou celle la ? je la connais pas


----------



## krigepouh (13 Mai 2003)

Salut !
Mackie sur un vieux post je t'avais demandé si tu vendais ta borne Airport, puis je me suis oublié... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est-ce que çà marche toujours ?

a+
PS : Noooon Alèm je n'essaie pas de te doubler !! Naaaan !


----------



## Fadasse (13 Mai 2003)

C'est dans ma signature, même si l'iMac est parti chez mes parents je m'occupe toujours du suivi


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fadasse:</font><hr /> * C'est dans ma signature, même si l'iMac est parti chez mes parents je m'occupe toujours du suivi * 

[/QUOTE]
Moi je m'occupe aussi du suivi d'un 9500 qui est parti chez mon grand-père, c'eest pas pour ça que je le compte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et imagine si mackie mettait tous les Macs qu'ils possède et tous ceux dont il a le suivi dans sa signature, il serait de les mettre avec leurs références pour gagner de la place.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fadasse:</font><hr /> * C'est dans ma signature, même si l'iMac est parti chez mes parents je m'occupe toujours du suivi




* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi je peux en ajouter du matos dans ce cas ...


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Et imagine si mackie mettait tous les Macs qu'ils possède et tous ceux dont il a le suivi dans sa signature, il serait de les mettre avec leurs références pour gagner de la place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est trés facile a faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je peu te dire ou ils sont tous


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *c'est trés facile a faire  * 

[/QUOTE]
Hmm, j'en suis pas si sur, n'oublie pas que t'es limité à 300 caractères (et c'est pas parce que t'es modérateur que tu as droit à une dérogation, non mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2003)

qui te parle de texte ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j'ai aussi le droit a une image


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur un brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! )

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :


-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) 

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)
-Mac IIsi

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) (enfin a moitier chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)
-Mac IIsi (part jeudi normalement)
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! )

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Mai 2003)

Euh, mackie, il t'es pas venu à l'idée, quand tu fais "mise à jour de ma liste", de parler que des nouveaux trucs ou de ceux qui ont étés enlevés ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

certain change de place, d'autre apparaisse


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2003)

salut,

Ben moi j'en ai qu'un mon Powerbook G3/300 car je revends a chaque fois que je change,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais......mais....... je vais racheter le Classic sur lequel j'ai fait mes debuts et que j'avais revendu a regret il y a quelques années      ah Nostalgie......


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * un bipro 450 à crédit
un lombard 333
une borne airport (en instance de paiement)

et un powerbook 140 (dingue non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

comme ça ficelle a récupéré un 6100/60AV et un quadra 610  * 

[/QUOTE]

plus de powerbook 140, déja recasé chez un claveciniste le vieux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai gardé la sacoche, mon Lombard est content !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas tout ça mais faut que je reconfigure deux iMacs DV et un iBook et que ça saute !!


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

mais tu est ou la ?


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) (enfin a moitier chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! )

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2003)

Mon Mac:
Alu 12 (voir signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Chez moi:
G4 933 Superdrive/512Mo/180Go, etc...
PBG4 550
Pismo 400
iMac G4 700
et...PC Fujitsu-Siemens 1.7Ghz...
Un grand tri a été fait, y'avais plus avant


----------



## PipoCanaja (25 Mai 2003)

SE-30
PowerBook 145
LCII (hebergé chez un ami)
6100-66
5500-225 (ma mere)
PowerBook G3 Series WallStreet 266
Souris ADBII noire pour le WallStreet (faite maison)
7300-G4-400
PowerMac G4 QuickSilver 800 / Studio Display 17p

Et pour changer un peu
[new]*Une Sun SPARC IPX* (40Mz-32Mo-400Mo)


----------



## roro (25 Mai 2003)

comme ce sujet ne me concerne pas puisque je n'ai pas l'esprit collectionneur, j'ai décidé de vous dire combien de Mac j'ai eu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




petite aparté sur la config actuelle : Ti667DVI 512/30 + ICE40Go + iSub + Altec 220 + Zip 100 USB + SnapScan touch

j'ai eu..., dans l'ordre (config upgradées après achat) :

- 1991 : après avoir fait mumuse depuis 1986 sur le Mac Plus et sur le IIcx 8/80 d'un proche, le premier en ma possession était un Classic 4/40 + Stylewriter + modem minitel revendus (sauf "modem") pour...

- 1993 :  IIvi 8/40 + 14" Apple Trinitron + clavier étendu apple pro + copro (!) + stylewriter II + syquest 44 + Apple CD300e... IIvi revendu (2200 F malgré carte mère naze !) pour...

- 1994 : LC 475 12/350 + 1Mo de vram + olitec 28800 (une bombe à l'époque !)

- 1996 : 7500AV 96/500+2Go internes + 604/132 (moyennant trois cents francs à l'AE...) + cache 256ko + 17"formac trinitron (17.400) + DD formac externe 840Mo + epson stylus 600 (--&gt;SWII revendue) + modem kortex 56K (--&gt;olitec revendu) + enceintes ApplePro speaker (en plus de la connection sur ma chaine hifi grâce au rca d'origine sur le 7500...) 
c'est la config que j'aurai le plus ugradée et celle qui aura duré le plus longtemps ! j'y branché mon magnétoscope pour mater la TV dans un coin de mon 17", c'était top !
j'avais acheté ce 7500 en fin de série et qques mois après, je le transformais en 7600 pour trois fois rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai TOUT revendu car je déménageais pas mal à l'époque (études...) et ça me prenait trop de place, pour :
- 1999 : iMac 266 96/6Go + graveur LaCieUSB4x + snapscan touch. Cet iMac m'a rappelé mon premier Classic ! iMac revendu pour :
- 2000 : iMac DV400CD 192/10Go + iSub + zip 100 USB + ICE40Go... les joies de la vidéo numérique grâce aux ports FW... iMac &amp; graveur revendus pour :
- 2002 : Ti667 !


à chaque fois, j'ai tout revendu à bon prix et j'ai essayé de racheté du neuf moins cher grâce aux fins de séries parfois et à l'Apple Expo pour les périphs.
bref, je n'arrive pas à garder et je n'y vois pas bien l'intérêt financier et matériel ! pourtant, je suis vraiment fan de tous les Mac que j'ai eus et à chaque fois, j'ai un petit pincement quand je m'en sépare


----------



## Zitoune (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fadasse:</font><hr /> * C'est dans ma signature, même si l'iMac est parti chez mes parents je m'occupe toujours du suivi




* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais ça compte pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



=&gt; l'intitulé du post précise "chez vous" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon, je rajoute une 30aine de machines...


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par roro


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :

-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil (arrive demain)
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) (enfin a moitier chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! )

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi


----------



## ficelle (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *  mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 10 Go
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :

-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil (arrive demain)
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) (enfin a moitier chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! )

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi  * [/quote

si on retire les "bientot chez moi" et autres "partis en promenade", tu n'es qu'un tout petit joueur !


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti) (enfin a moitier chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! )

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi


----------



## pommecroquee (31 Mai 2003)

G3 Bleu &amp; Blanc - 350 MHz
6100
2 Apple IIC + 1 écran plat 
eMate 300 (mon chouchou)
7200
Newton 110


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Heu... je compte:&lt;P&gt;&lt;UL TYPE=SQUARE&gt;&lt;LI&gt;1 PowerMac 8500&lt;BR&gt;&lt;LI&gt;1 iBook 366 SE (bon il est pas à moi, mais il est quand même dans la maison...)   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image] &lt;BR&gt;&lt;LI&gt;1 LC&lt;BR&gt;&lt;LI&gt;1 MacPlus&lt;BR&gt;&lt;/UL&gt;&lt;P&gt;Ça fait quatre, c'est ça?   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image]&lt;p&gt; * 

[/QUOTE]

Auquel je rajoute mon iMac 15" écran plat qui a plus d'un an maintenant.


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :

- ???

bientot plus chez moi :

-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! )

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (20 Juin 2003)

mon TI est parti en allemagne et je me sert d'uniMac 400 DV sans ports Firewire à la place ...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

moi il en est revenu


----------



## Deelight (25 Juin 2003)

Je fais me faire taper dessus, je n'ai pas que des Macs (Ce serait plutôt même le contraire) :

- Mac Plus sous 6.0.7 (sauvé de la benne)
- SE/30 sous 7.1 (acheté 12000f d'occaz avec sa laserwriter II)
- LC630 sous 8 (acheté 13000f neuf)
- PowerMac 8200 sous 8 (sauvé de la benne)

Ensuite le 'reste' :

- Portable P100 sous Linux Debian (sauvé de la benne)
- P150 sous Linux Debian (sauvé de la benne)
- PII 300 sous Win2000 (sauvé de la benne)
- PII 300 sous Linux Slackware (sauvé de la benne)
- Portable Dell PII 266 sous Linux Debian (acheté 2000f d'occasion)
- Celeron 400 sous Linux Slackware (sauvé de la benne)
- Bi-Celeron 466 sous Win2000 (acheté 6000f en pièces détachées)
- Athlon XP2000 sous Linux Debian / Win2000 (acheté 5000f en pièces détachées + récup)

On arrive à une collection de 12 machines en état de marche. Espèrons qu'un jour je puisse rajouter un Mac un peu plus récent à la liste


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Juin 2003)

Le  sujet, c'est  combien de Mac avez-vous chez vus ?
Sinon, je récupère 50 386 avant qu'ils soient jetés et hop, c'est moi qui ai le plus d'ordis.


----------



## Deelight (26 Juin 2003)

Oui enfin toutes ces machines fonctionnent et ont une utilité sur le réseau quand même


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Le  sujet, c'est  combien de Mac avez-vous chez vus ?
> Sinon, je récupère 50 386 avant qu'ils soient jetés et hop, c'est moi qui ai le plus d'ordis.  *



on a dit mac


----------



## Deelight (26 Juin 2003)

Je suis hors compétition alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était juste pour montrer qu'on peut faire cohabiter tout ce beau monde sans qu'ils se tapent dessus


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2003)

par ancienneté

Powerbook 180 
Powerbook G3 333 Lombard (à vendre pas cher ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
PowerMac G4 Bi-450 

et hop...


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 

bientot chez moi :

- ???

bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! ) &lt;= le pauvre il sert pas et prend de la place ! aider le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

mackie le titre est *Combien de Mac vous avez chez vous ?* , c'est du présent. Je sais que tu as un sérieux problème avec le français (excepté ton 15  au bac mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais quand même... le titre est au présent : c'est à dire qu'il n'est ni au futur ni au passé alors merci d'expurger ta liste... puisque tu donnes des leçons, respecte d'abord les règles...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










nota bene : si on s'en tient à la sémantique, vous pouvez comptabiliser les macs de vos potes de passage, ce qui est gratifiant pour ficelle  !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

Alors... 

- LC I boosté à donf 10 Mo de RAM et 512 ko de VRAM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- LC 630 pour lequel j'ai 500 projets pas encore concrétisés 
(ces deux machines trônent impérialement dans ma bibliothèque, en attendant un sort meilleur)
- G4 Quicksilver 866 Mhz/512 Mo de RAM/GeForce3/HD 60 Go + 120 Go internes, c'est ma machine de base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




machine familiale servant de "centrale":
- G3 beige 266 Mhz sous Mac OS 10.1.5 (j'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'en occuper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Et pour mon père, adepte des portables : 
- PowerBook 150
- iBook 600/512 Mo (qui a succédé à une palourde SE 400 Mhz), actuellement en réparation (2 cartes mères et un écran pour... un trackpad en panne, tout ça parce que certains SAV agréés Apple sont incapables de différencier deux vis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Ma mère doit de son côté supporter un portable Acer prêté par sa boîte, qui atteint dans les bons jours presque 25 minutes d'autonomie sur batterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## mfay (29 Juin 2003)

Comme c'est la mode actuellement, mise à jour de ma liste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du plus vieux au plus neuf :

Un Apple IIe
Un apple IIc
Un apple IIgs

Un Mac SE (2 lecteurs disquette)
Un Mac SE
Un Mac SI
2 Lc475 (j'aime bien)
Un LC630 Dos Compatible (CD HS - En cours de remontage)
Un 6100
Un iBook 500 blanc
Un G4 bi450
Un G4 BiGiga MDD (compatible OS 9)

13 tout rond, Et surtout, ils marchent tous. (Par contre j'arrive plus à me souvenir la manière d'afficher une image sur l'Apple II, suite à une demande pour y afficher les Corrs). 

Et en prêt : un 6400 et un G3 Beige 


Sinon pour le nombre, Macinside est devenu un petit joueur


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2003)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> * Sinon pour le nombre, Macinside est devenu un petit joueur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai bessoin de sous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui veut m'aider et recuperer un G3 beige qui peu faire une trés bonne base airport 13 canaux pour 84 euros de plus ?


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> -Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec
> 
> 
> ...



C'est combien pas cher chez toi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je m'en fou de la license Xpress, je veux du pas cher!!


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *et un powerbook 140 (dingue non !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu le vend?


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu le vend?
> 
> ...



euh, vi c'est bien un 140. euh, non, il n'est pas à vendre.


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est combien pas cher chez toi?
> 
> ...



je vend le IIXF 30 euros


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * je vend le IIXF 30 euros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mouuuaaaarf !
L'année dernière, mon voisin s'est payé, pour 7,5  chacun, un Duo 230 (avec son dock) et un Quadra 700 (boosté PowerPC).


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

IIXF???
C'est pas IIcx?

Et si t'a un Duo 230 ca m'intéresse aussi: le mien il est tout cassé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon. Mackie ça va pas le faire pour 30 euros là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je suis pas la banque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez va pour 15 euros


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2003)

a si c'est un IIcx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en vois tellement passer qu'a force je sais plus


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (1 Juillet 2003)

Bon, moi c'est un peu de la triche parce qu'ils sont pas chez moi (sont chez mes parents), mais bon, j'ai pas de place... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Mac Plus
- Mac SE
- Mac IIcx
- Mac IIfx
- Centris 650
- Quadra 900
- Power Mac 8100
- Power Mac 8500
- Performa 5400
- iMac Graphite 600 Combo
- Power Macintosh G3 400 b&amp;w
- PowerBook G3 400
- PowerMac G4 bi-1Ghz (c'est mon mien !)

Périphériques :
- iPod 5 Gbytes (refourgué à mon père)
- iPod 10 Gbytes (mon mien !)
- ImageWriter II (non, on ne l'a pas jetée)


Ouais je sais, j'suis un petit joueur


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

Bah tiens je vais faire ma liste aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non exhaustive, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Mac SE
-Mac SE
-Mac SE/30
-Mac SE/30
-Mac Plus
-Mac Classic
-Mac II
-Mac IIsi
-Centris 650
-Duo 230
-LC II
-LC III
-LC 475
-LC 630
-Performa 5400
-PowerMac G4 Bi Ghz

Périphériques:
-iPod 5 Go
-Lecteur Jaz 1Go
-Disque SCSI 4Go
-Style Writer
-Style Writer II
-Style Writer II
-Lecteur SyQuest 44Mo
-Lecteur Apple CD Caddie (sisi, je savais même pas que ça existait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Epson 900
-Scanner Agfa SnapScan

Ya des doublons, c'est normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est cool le CNRS et les bons tuyaux


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * a si c'est un IIcx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon et pour ce prix? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Au fait on a le droit de mettre les macs de la famille dans sa liste??


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait on a le droit de mettre les macs de la famille dans sa liste??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  * CHEZ TOI !!!! *  
Faut lire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si t'as 50 émigrés ricains avec des Macs, tu les comptes aussi.


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> CHEZ TOI !!!!
> Faut lire
> 
> ...



Ok chef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma situation familliale est un peu compliquée c'est pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[Edit] Et Shralldam m'a plongé dans le doute:


			
				Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, moi c'est un peu de la triche parce qu'ils sont pas chez moi (sont chez mes parents), mais bon, j'ai pas de place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/Edit]


----------



## Term (8 Juillet 2003)

J'ai un Apple IIc chez moi avec imprimante stylewriter et écran Philips.
Lecteurs de diquette petit et grand format apple en annexe et une panoplie de programme et de jeux.
Si c'a t'intéresse?!!....


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur</font> 
-Studio display 15" ADC

bientot chez moi :

- ???

bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! ) &lt;= le pauvre il sert pas et prend de la place ! aider le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)


----------



## Kak (8 Juillet 2003)

Salut, vous m'interressez, tous que vous en êtes là!
Moi, j'ai pas de mac chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais au boulot, j'ai un G4 et un G3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je serais interressée si vous en vendez (pas cher, siouplé)
et pis avec les périf en plus

Heu, pas trop vieux tant qu'à faire, j'chuis fauchée mais quand même


----------



## kamkil (17 Juillet 2003)

Petite mise a jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je suis interesse par le Mac IIc de T*** (j'ai oublie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et si mackie voulais bien me dire a combien il vend son IIcx ca m'interesserait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (moins cher que le prix initial of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

-Mac SE
-Mac SE
-Mac SE/30
-Mac SE/30
-Mac Plus
-Mac Classic
-Mac II
-Mac IIsi
-Centris 650
*-Powerbook 180*
-PowerBook Duo 230
-LC II
-LC III
-LC 475
-LC 630
-Performa 5400
-PowerMac G4 Bi Ghz

Périphériques:
-iPod 5 Go
-iPod 5 Go
-Lecteur Zip 100Mo
-Lecteur Jaz 1Go (mais il marche plus vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Disque SCSI 4Go
-Style Writer
-Style Writer II
-Style Writer II
-Lecteur SyQuest 44Mo
-Lecteur Apple CD Caddie
-Epson 900
-Scanner Agfa SnapScan
-Stick BlueTooth

En fait faudrait que je les reunissent et les comptent tous parce que j'en oublie certainement certains


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Petite mise a jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour 20 euros il est a toi


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2003)

Kamkil, il demande des rabais à tout le monde !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu tentes de concurrencer ficelle ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(le powerbook 140 je le garde, je te préviens !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-ibook 500

bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! ) &lt;= le pauvre il sert pas et prend de la place ! aider le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bouilla (19 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> -iPod 10 Go a molette tactil



a vendre ?


----------



## SyQuest (20 Juillet 2003)

Mac SE avec Mac OS 6 et mes donées (tube cathodique cassé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Mac SE/30 avec Mac OS 6 et 7.1
Performa 5200 Mac OS 7.5
Apple ColorStyle Writer

Ce sra tout.


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> a vendre ?
> 
> *



le 5 Go oui


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-ibook 500

bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! ) &lt;= le pauvre il sert pas et prend de la place ! aider le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> le 5 Go oui
> 
> ...



reste à savoir à combien tu le vends...


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2003)

neuf suite échange applecare sous garantie avec télécommande neuve non déballer offerte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 250 euros


----------



## fabrice montupet (22 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'appelle Fabrice Montupet,  un passionné d'Apple de la première heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je rend hommage aux machines qui m'ont toujours fait rêvé ici: http://perso.wanadoo.fr/fabrice.montupet/

Un ami m'a fait part de ce Thread, j'y participe donc pour le fun! 
Voici donc  ma collection Apple/NeXT

Apple:

Apple 1 ;o)    
Apple II 
Apple ][+ 
Apple ][europlus  48 Ko 
Apple ][europlus  48 Ko - Complet, dans sa boîte d'origine 
Apple //e  48 Ko (boîtier différent)
Apple //e  48 Ko (boîtier différent)
Apple //e 65C02  128Ko 
Apple //e   
Apple //e   
Apple //c  128 Ko. Modèle de la première génération 
Apple //c  128 Ko + Carte d'extension Ram 1 Mo 670-0026-A (256Ko installés)
Apple IIc Plus  128 Ko (boxed)  
Apple IIGS ROM 00  
Apple IIGS ROM 01 4Mo / GS/OS 5 (fr). et 6 (U.S.)
Apple IIGS 'Woz Edition'  Extension RAM 1Mo 
Apple IIGS ROM 03  
Apple IIe Platinum  CPU 6503, 128Ko, controleur 5.25 19 broches 

Apple III :

Apple /// 256Ko 

Lisa:

Lisa 2/5 1 Mo 
Apple Lisa RAM Card 512 Ko. 
820-4010A (X2)

Macintosh:

Macintosh 128k 
Macintosh 512k
Macintosh Plus 1 Mo  
Macintosh Plus 4 Mo
Macintosh SE 1Mo / 800Ko / HD 20SC 
Macintosh SE FDHD 4Mo / HD40
Macintosh SE FDHD 4Mo / HD40 
Macintosh SE/30 4Mo / HD40
Macintosh Portable Extension SRAM de 1 Mo / HD 40 / Pavé numérique. 
Macintosh Portable Extension SRAM de 3 Mo (modèle 630-4176) / HD 40 / Pavé Num, Trackball.et Sacoche Apple
Macintosh Portable Extension SRAM de 1 Mo / HD 40 / Trackball. 
Macintosh II 8Mo / HD80 / 2 cartes vidéo 256 &amp; 16 couleurs 
Macintosh IIfx 16 Mo / carte vidéo 256 couleurs / HD40 Quantum.
Macintosh IIcx 8Mo / HD40 / Extension ROM
Macintosh IIcx  
Macintosh IIci 16 Mo/ HD80 / Carte réseau AAUI 
Macintosh IIsi 9 Mo / HD40
Macintosh IIsi 9 Mo / HD80 
Macintosh Classic 4 Mo/ HD40 
Macintosh Classic 4 Mo/ HD40 + sacoche de transport 
Macintosh Classic II 4 Mo/ HD80
Macintosh Classic II 4 Mo/ HD80 
Macintosh Color Classic 10 Mo / HD80 
Macintosh Performa 200
Macintosh LC 10 Mo / HD80. Disque dur Conner CP30085E 
Macintosh LCII 2 Mo / HD ?Mo 
Macintosh LCII 4 Mo / HD 40Mo
Macintosh LCIII 12 Mo/ HD 40.
Macintosh LC475 ?Mo /HD350  
Macintosh LC475 ?Mo /HD?/ carte réseau EtherTalk 
Macintosh LC475 ?Mo /HD?
Macintosh LC 630   
Macintosh Performa 630  
Macintosh PowerBook 100 4 Mo/ HD 80. 
Macintosh Powerbook Duo 210 12 Mo / HD 40.
Macintosh Powerbook 150   
Macintosh Powerbook 540 8Mo /HD250 Mo 
Apple Set Top Box - Prototype #2 
Power Macintosh 5200/75LC RAM 40 Mo, HD 520Mo, Carte réseau Ethernet RJ45
Power Macintosh 6100/60 Ram 16Mo, sans HD, câble vidéo . HD 40G
Power Macintosh 6100/66 Ram 40Mo,HD350Mo, câble vidéo. Lecteur CD300i 
Power Macintosh 6200/75 
Power Macintosh 6320
Power Macintosh 8500/180 
iMac "Bondi Blue"  Rev.A / 233Mhz / 64Mo / CD/ HD 10Go/ Ethernet / Modem 56K
iMac "Citron vert" 400Mhz/ 64Mo/ HD6Go /DVD/ Ethernet / Modem 56K 
iMac "Indigo" 500Mhz / 256Mo / CD / HD 20Go / Ethernet / Modem 56K
iMac "Myrtille" 350Mhz / 64Mo / CD 24x / HD6.5Go / Ethernet / Modem 56K
iMac "Citron vert" 400Mhz/ 0Mo/ HD0Go /DVD/ Ethernet / Modem 56K
iMac "Indigo"  400Mhz/ 0Mo/ HD0Go /CD/ Ethernet / Modem 56K
iMac "Indigo"  350Mhz/ 0Mo/ HD0Go /CD/ Ethernet / Modem 56K
iBook 600
Macintosh Quadra 650 ? Mo /0 HD/ CD
Macintosh Quadra 660AV 4 Mo/ HD 500Mo
Macintosh Quadra 700 ? Mo / HD 40Go
Macintosh Quadra 900 4 Mo/HD 130Mo
Macintosh Quadra 950 4 Mo / HD 1Go
Macintosh Centris 610 16Mo / HD80 Mo/ carte Ethernet
Macintosh Centris 650 ? Mo/ 0 HD 
Macintosh WorkgroupServer 60
Macintosh WorkgroupServer 95 24Mo / HD 150Mo / Carte vidéo supp. / DAT 
Macintosh Performa 600 8Mo / HD 80Go/ carte AAUI

Newton:

Newton   Message Pad 100 Version US. Housse, 2 Stylos. 
Newton 110 NOS 1.3 FR . 2 cartes RAM Flash de 2 Mo chacune. Complet, dans sa boîte d'origine
Newton 110 RAM Flash 2Mo . Manuel MessagePad Premiers Contacts, Guide Utilisateur, Les Accessoires
Newton 120 NOS 2.0 US1 carte RAM Flash de 2 Mo. Housse de transport, Apple Newton Fax Modem, MessagePad Charging Station, 1 Rechargeable battery Pack, 1 Power Adapter . Documentations et emballages inclus 

Divers:

Apple Pippin atmark + pad 

Compatibles Apple: 


ITT 2020 16 Ko.
Clone Réplique de l'Apple ][, La ROM indique "Computer" au démarrage
Clone 850-0064D 1986 Apple ][ dans un boîtier type pécé. 
Clone Réplique de l'Apple //e.
Video Technology Laser 128 
Franklin Ace 1000 Clone Apple ][+ . RAM 64Ko + Lecteur 5.25 Ace10

Compatibles Macintosh :

StarMax 3000/180 

NeXT :

NeXTStation N1100 (France) Moniteur NeXT 17" Megapixel N4000B. 16 Mo de RAM, Disque dur SCSI. Clavier QWERTY, Souris. Tous ces éléments sont dans leurs emballages d'origine ! (boxed) 
NeXTCube 040 (USA) Moniteur NeXT 17" couleur N4001. Moniteur NeXT 17" Megapixel N4000. Carte NeXTdimension. Lecteur de disquettes 2.88Mo NeXT. SoundBox - N4004A. Lecteur Magnetico optique + 6 disques. Disque dur SCSI de 350Mo. Disque dur SCSI 1 Go externe D2 Ergo-HD ( "Look" NeXT) + Manuel &amp; Drivers/Utilitaires. Clavier AZERTY , Souris. Lotus Improv en boîte complete. Divers manuels. 2 livres publicitaires de la taille du Cube. OPENSTEP 4.2 
+ divers   Accessoires
Imprimante laser 400dpi NeXT 
divers Manuels: Technical Summaries. Supplemental Documentation. Writing Loadable Kernel Servers. Operating System Software. Network and System Administration. Manuel de rÈfÈrence de l'utilisateur NeXT. Sound, Music and Signal Processing: Reference. Sound, Music and Signal Processing: Concept. Developpement Tools. NeXTstep Reference Volume 1. NeXTstep Reference Volume 2. NeXTstep Concepts. K7 video "The NEXTSTEP advantage". Manuel D2+ drivers     

Je n'énumère pas tous les moniteurs, accessoires, les imprimantes, extensions, pièces détachées, littératures, software,etc...

D'autres rentrées sont  prévues pour bientôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cordialement,
Fabrice


----------



## rhodmac (22 Juillet 2003)

ahahaha Fabrice, cool

Voilà, maintenant on a un beau gagant !

JC


----------



## jeyjie (22 Juillet 2003)

bin dis donc !!!


----------



## bapts (22 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ben me revoilà après 6 mois d'absence. j'en étais à 27-28 à l'époque. Depuis, c'était le calme plat du côté récup, jusqu'à ce matin ! dans la benne de mon labo : 9 macs, du IIsi au G3/266  en pesant par les IIvx, les quadra 650 et 7300/132 AV, avec les écrans (15" à 17"), claviers, souris et même un lecteur CDROM externe SCSI...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour l'instant, je n'ai essayé que le G3 (OS 8.0, mais marche nickel), mais ils ont tous RAM, disques et carte ethernet si c'était pas intégré à la carte mère...  

Je fais l'inventaire et je reprend ma liste. A très bientôt...


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-ibook 500
-ibook 366 (pour piece)

bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! ) &lt;= le pauvre il sert pas et prend de la place ! aider le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)


----------



## Zitoune (23 Juillet 2003)

fabrice montupet a dit:
			
		

> *D'autres rentrées sont  prévues pour bientôt
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Et tu les mets où ?


Chez moi, je n'ai qu'un iMac350 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et un iBook800 (qui sort parfois avec moi)


----------



## bapts (23 Juillet 2003)

Alors voilà la compil' de juillet 2003 : 

1 Mac Plus
3 SE
3 SE/30
2 Classic
2 II
2 IIci
3 IIsi
1 IIvx
2 LC
1 LC II
2 LC III
1 Quadra 610
2 Centris 650
1 Performa 630
1 PowerMac 6100/66 + carte comptabilité PC
1 PowerMac AWGS 6150/60
1 PowerMac 7100/80
1 PowerMac 6200
1 PowerMac 7500/100 AV (upgrade G4/350)
2 PowerMac 7600/132 AV
1 PowerMac 9600/200
1 PowerMac G3/266 Desktop
1 PowerMac G4/400 [PCI Graphics]
1 PowerMac G4/bi-867 [MDD] OC à bi-1GHz
1 iPod 10Go (2 génération)

Voili voilà, ça fait 38.

et je ne fais pas le compte des claviers, écrans, cartes vidéos, cartes ethernet, imprimantes...


----------



## corbuu (24 Juillet 2003)

j'en ait que 3 : ("que" parceque vu la liste des autres...)

- Ibook Myrtille
- Ibook Blanc Combo
- PB G4 15"


----------



## fabrice montupet (24 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Et tu les mets où ?


J'ai la chance de vivre dans une maison assez grande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> hez moi, je n'ai qu'un iMac350
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est déjà bien!


----------



## Zitoune (24 Juillet 2003)

Toutes tes macihnes focntionnent ?
As-tu prévu des jours de visite ?


----------



## kamkil (24 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour 20 euros il est a toi
> 
> ...



Je prend


----------



## kamkil (24 Juillet 2003)

Ouin!!!!!!!!

Fabrice t'habite ou que je ramene mon camion pendant les vacances?


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> * j'en ait que 3 : ("que" parceque vu la liste des autres...)
> 
> - Ibook Myrtille
> - Ibook Blanc Combo
> - PB G4 15"  *



Un de moins, non ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> -ibook 366 (pour piece)
> 
> *



Et qu'en fais-tu de ce pièces ? C'est pour revendre ? donner ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai qu'une nappe de trackpad m'interesserait ... La carte mère est en état ? (je pourrais faire un iBook Mandarine à 366 Mhz !!!)


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

Bon alors mackie ces pièces détachés, tu en fais quoi ?


----------



## fabrice montupet (26 Juillet 2003)

A part un de mes Macintosh Portable qui est HS, l'ibook qui déconne et 3 iMac dont quelques éléments de l'alim sont à changer, tout le reste fonctionne oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais je compte les réparer quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps libre et quelques pièces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne suis pas inquiet (c'est mon job) ni vraiment pressé, j'ai les autres iMac qui fonctionnent très bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Certains amis collectionneurs et/ou fan d'Apple viennent les voir et les utiliser de temps en temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, les jours prochains cela ne pourra se faire car je vais commencer à préparer mon déménagement prévu pour très très bientôt! cela va en faires des cartons!! LOL


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2003)

fabrice montupet a dit:
			
		

> *Par contre, les jours prochains cela ne pourra se faire car je vais commencer à préparer mon déménagement prévu pour très très bientôt! cela va en faires des cartons!! LOL
> *



je te souhaite bon courage, j'en ai deja bavé avec ma petite vingtaine de machines


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

Où se situe ton musée ?


----------



## fabrice montupet (26 Juillet 2003)

je suis en Bourgogne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas de vacances, cet été! je n'en prend pas


----------



## melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

fabrice montupet a dit:
			
		

> * je suis en Bourgogne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressionnant ta collection !!! Dans quel coin de la Bourgogne vis-tu ? (j'ai grandi à Chalon Sur Saône).


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Impressionnant ta collection !!! Dans quel coin de la Bourgogne vis-tu ? (j'ai grandi à Chalon Sur Saône).  *



J'e m'emmèle dans les pseudos en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2003)

un autre fou  par ici


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-ibook 366 (qui a bessoin de piece d'ibook ? )

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-ibook 500 (c'est pour ma maman)


bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! ) &lt;= le pauvre il sert pas et prend de la place ! aider le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)


----------



## kamkil (29 Juillet 2003)

Tu le vend ton PowerMac 266 trouver sur un brocante mackie?

C'etait quoi le prix "brocante"?


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * un autre fou  par ici
> 
> 
> 
> *


Il en a pas énormément, c'est surtout le Spartacus qui donne de la valeur à sa collec.

Par contre je viens de voir le poste de fabrice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Impressionnant !


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Tu le vend ton PowerMac 266 trouver sur un brocante mackie?
> 
> C'etait quoi le prix "brocante"?
> 
> ...



je mon le G3 beige 200 euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (avec clavier et souris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je mon le G3 beige 200 euros
> 
> ...



mets le moi dans le carton, je devrais lui trouver une utilité... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça me fait deux écrans à trouver ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2003)

attention vous êtes 3 dessus


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * attention vous êtes 3 dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je laisse, l'acheteur préférant réserver son argent pour une cam numérique  !


----------



## bouilla (30 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * attention vous êtes 3 dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui je laisse moi aussi alors 

monter a 3 sur un g3 beige quelle idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'espere pour l'acheteur qu'il est encore sous garantie


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (31 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * attention vous êtes 3 dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normallement il ne faut pas dépasser le poid d'un 17 ou 19 pouces ...


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-ibook 366 (qui a bessoin de piece d'ibook ?  il en reste plus que quelques une : D )

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-ibook 500 (c'est pour ma maman) &lt;= il est chez la poste !!!!


bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! ) &lt;= le pauvre il sert pas et prend de la place ! aider le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867 (Quicksilver 2001)


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-ibook 366 (qui a bessoin de piece d'ibook ?  il en reste plus que quelques une : D )
-imac 333 Mhz (faut que je regarde ce qu'il a ! )

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-ibook 500 (c'est pour ma maman) &lt;= il est chez la poste !!!!


bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! ) &lt;= le pauvre il sert pas et prend de la place ! aider le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867


----------



## kamkil (5 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> &lt;= il est chez la poste !!!!



Et moi je vais au coiffeur


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-ibook 366 (qui a bessoin de piece d'ibook ?  il en reste plus que quelques une : D )
-imac 333 Mhz (faut que je regarde ce qu'il a ! )
-ibook 500 (c'est a ma maman)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

???

bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 (trouvé sur une brocante et il boot en X.2 serveur ! ) &lt;= le pauvre il sert pas et prend de la place ! aider le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867


----------



## Blob (10 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mise a jour de ma liste :
> 
> -Mac SE
> -Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec
> ...



On s'en fout un peu non ?


----------



## roro (10 Août 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout un peu non ?



bah ouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 disons qu'on peut se contenter du dernier matos arrivé... pour le reste, on retrouve la liste dans toutes les pages précédentes.
j'ai d'ailleurs envoyé un gentil MP à macinside à ce sujet.


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2003)

roro a dit:
			
		

> bah ouais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[mode j'ai rien eu]mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/mode j'ai rien eu]


----------



## Blob (10 Août 2003)

fabrice montupet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum
> 
> ...



Surtout que sa liste fait un peu minable à côté de certaines


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2003)

Vous avez rien compris, ce thread c'est l'Ultraflood selon Macinside


----------



## momsse (14 Août 2003)

Je cherche a echanger mon portable P3 900Mhz 256de ram ET 20Go de DD contre un ibook faites vos proposition a momsse@free.fr si vous en avez en trop ou autres ?


----------



## roro (14 Août 2003)

momsse a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche a echanger mon portable P3 900Mhz 256de ram ET 20Go de DD contre un ibook faites vos proposition a momsse@free.fr si vous en avez en trop ou autres ?



utilise les pa de tribumac pour ça.


----------



## ficelle (26 Août 2003)

update..... 

les miens :
al 867 640/60 (jag)
pismo 500 (Jag) --&gt; sans ecran, micro serveur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




iBook 300 (Jag) 
G4 bi-867 MDD (Jag) 
G4 B&amp;W 400  (Jag) 
7500/G3/400  
7600/200
Powercenter 150 G3/400 
5500/250 
8100/110  
6100/60 av
6100/60  
6100/66 dos 
quadra 610/50 PPC, le powermac le plus lent !  
PowerBook 1400 cs/117
PowerBook 5300 ce 
PowerBook 520 c 
Quadra 800 (en vrac) 
apple IIe 

ceux qui sont placés ailleurs :  
imac 233  
8100/100  
Centris 610/PPC  
8600 G3/400 
G3 266 DT

peripheriques apple :
borne airport extreme
iPod 5 go
QuickTake 100
Apple Speakers
LaserWriter Select 360


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-ibook 366 (qui a bessoin de piece d'ibook ?  il en reste plus que quelques une : D ) &lt;= une bonne partie est plus chez moi !
-imac 333 Mhz (faut que je regarde ce qu'il a ! )
-ibook 500 (c'est a ma maman)

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-en vu un p'tit alu 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bientot plus chez moi :


plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266


----------



## theone (26 Août 2003)

hello

voici un premier post sympathique, je suis le plus heureux des mac-users:

3 G3 (imac, powerbook et blancbleu), toutes 3 tournent comme des horloges!

moi aussi je suis attaché sentimentalement à mes machines. moi non plus je ne les vendrai jamais!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2003)

Pas mal ton avatar.


----------



## kamkil (29 Août 2003)

Petite mise à jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Mac SE
-Mac SE
-Mac SE/30
-Mac SE/30
-Mac Plus
-Mac Classic
-Mac II
-Mac IIsi
-Centris 650
-Powerbook 180
-PowerBook Duo 230
-PowerBook G3
-LC II
-LC III
-LC 475
-LC 630
-Performa 5400
-PowerMac G4 Bi Ghz

Périphériques:
-iPod 5 Go
-iPod 5 Go
-Lecteur Zip 100Mo
-Lecteur Jaz 1Go (mais il marche plus vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Disque SCSI 4Go
-Style Writer
-Style Writer II
-Style Writer II
-Lecteur SyQuest 44Mo
-Lecteur Apple CD Caddie
-Epson 900
-Scanner Agfa SnapScan
-Stick BlueTooth

Je vais essayer de faire le ménage dans tout ce que j'ai à la toussaint


----------



## krigepouh (29 Août 2003)

UPDATE !!

- iMac 233 Bondi Blue
- iMac G4 800 w/17"
- PMG3/300 BB
- AluBook 17"
- iBook 500
- PB 520 c
- Mac 2 ci
- Mac 2 fx
- Mac SE
- Mac Plus
- Apple //e
- Apple //c (alim naze...)
- Newton 120
- eMate 300
- iPod 10 Go


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (29 Août 2003)

Je ne sais plus si j'ai listé ...

1 LC II
1 LC III
2 IIci
4 Quadra 650
4 Centris 650
1 Starmax 4000
2 iBook 300
1 Titanium 550


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2003)

et l'ibook 366 ?


----------



## krigepouh (29 Août 2003)

Macinside, je cherche un clavier (non Pro) et une souris Apple (la ronde si possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour mon PM G3 BB, tu aurais çà en stock ?

a+


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (29 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et l'ibook 366 ?



en cours de démontage. En fait le 20 Go est trop petit, aussi je vais sacrifier mon 40 Go 2"5 externe. Mais pour ca j'ai besoin de faire de la place sur mes disques (Starmax et Titanium) pour sauvegarder les données.

J'en ai encore pour un moment ...

Je vais prendre le 20 Go en externe pour le TI et dès que j'aurais un peu de sous je le remplacerais par un 60 ...


----------



## Perseval (29 Août 2003)

Les plus anciens; un classic et un power-book 145B qui est HS
                      - un power-mac 5400 qui sert encore pour utiliser un scanner diapo Nikon.
Les actuels;       - le iMac,17" dont je me serts présentement.
                       -un iMac 500
                       -un power-book 450


----------



## theone (29 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ton avatar.



thanx. home-made with macintosh!


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz

-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac G3 333 (en panne mais pourai depanner quelques machine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-ibook 366 (qui a bessoin de piece d'ibook ?  il en reste plus que quelques une : D ) &lt;= une bonne partie est plus chez moi !
-imac 333 Mhz (faut que je regarde ce qu'il a ! )
-ibook 500 (c'est a ma maman)
-PowerBook G4 867 12"

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

??

bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerBook  G4 500

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266


----------



## roro (31 Août 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout un peu non ?



j'ajoute qu'on ne voit pas la différence d'un message à l'autre.
tu peux te contenter de nous dire le nouvel arrivant. Pour la liste complète, il suffit d'aller dans n'importe quelle page de ce thread...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

J'avais déjà lu ce thread il y a longtemps (et c'est vrai que çà file mal au crâne d'essayer de voir ce que Mackie a changé chez lui : un peu comme le jeu des 7 erreurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais pas apporté ma contribution !

Alors combien de macs avez vous chez vous c'est çà ? 

*1* : mon iMac G3 500 20 Go DD ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bah quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'réponds à la question, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'avais déjà lu ce thread il y a longtemps (et c'est vrai que çà file mal au crâne d'essayer de voir ce que Mackie a changé chez lui : un peu comme le jeu des 7 erreurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah oui, tiens d'ailleurs, je mets à jour ma liste moi aussi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 !

PowerMac BiPro 450Mhz avec écran Formac 21"
Powerbook 140 avec rien !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mackie, je peux te commander un iBook pour l'été prochain ?


----------



## Zitoune (1 Septembre 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] Je ne sais plus si j'ai listé ...
> 
> 1 LC II
> 1 LC III
> ...



Temporairement chez toi, non ?


----------



## Cheezy (4 Septembre 2003)

J'ai bazardé pas mal de trucs sur eBay,mais j'en ai rentré d'autres alors voici la liste au jour d'aujourd'hui:

1 Mac 128
4 Mac Plus
1 Mac SE
2 Mac Classic II
1 Mac Color Classic
1 Quadra 950
1 Mac IIx
5 LC 475 dont un avec carte Apple //e
4 Quadra 650
1 Apple //e
3 Apple //c
1 Apple IIGS

Hors Mac mais quand même important:
1 NeXT Cube + NeXT LaserWriter

Dans le "récent":
1 PowerMac G3 B&amp;W (relégué à la gestion de scanners SCSI)
1 iMac "Bondi Blue" (recyclé en chaîne hi-fi mp3...)

En "pocket":
1 Newton OMP
1 Newton MP 2000
1 Newton MP 2100 (upgrade)

En périphériques Apple importants:

1 Imagewriter
1 Scribewriter
1 LaserWriter IINT
1 HD20

Je passe le détail sur les bricoles type SyQuest, lecteurs floppy, etc.

Et pour tous les jours:
1 iMac G4
1 G4 MDD


----------



## bouilla (5 Septembre 2003)

ton ibook 366 mackie, c'est juste les pieces ou il est en état de marche ?

les palourdes ont un port firewire ? (j'en demande peut etre un peu trop pour une machine de cet age là...)


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2003)

il est partie en piece un peu partout en france


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (8 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Temporairement chez toi, non ?



Oui mais pour l'instant ça prend une de ces place ...

On a récupéré aussi un 6100, trois 7200 et un 7300 ... Plus un SE/30 pour ma collection !


----------



## Zitoune (9 Septembre 2003)

Tiens, un 6100 : alsacien, je suppose


----------



## FANREM (9 Septembre 2003)

Perso un G4 400 et un PB G3 700 que j'utilise
Dans les placards, je dois encore avoir un LC 475 &amp; un PB 520 C


----------



## kamkil (23 Octobre 2003)

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas mis à jour et en plus j'en profite pour faire remonter ce thread de frime publique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous disons donc:
-Mac SE
-Mac SE
-Mac SE/30
-Mac SE/30
-Mac Plus
-Mac Classic
-Mac II
-Mac IIsi
-Centris 650
-*PowerBook 100*
-Powerbook 180
-PowerBook Duo 230
-PowerBook G3
-LC II
-LC III
-LC 475
-LC 630
-Performa 5400
-PowerMac G4 Bi Ghz

Périphériques:
-iPod 5 Go
-iPod 5 Go
-Lecteur Zip 100Mo
-Lecteur Jaz 1Go (mais il marche plus vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Disque SCSI 4Go
-Style Writer
-Style Writer II
-Style Writer II
-Lecteur SyQuest 44Mo
-Lecteur Apple CD Caddie
-Epson 900
-Scanner Agfa SnapScan
-Stick BlueTooth
-Carte FireWire PCMCIA
-Carte AirPort PCMCIA
-Carte AirPort B
-Base AirPort B

La base et la carte AirPort pour 45 euros le tout, si c'est pas une affaire ça!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vais aller refaire un petit tour sur ebay moa


----------



## Kermit Klein (31 Octobre 2003)

J'ai refourgé tout mon matos pour un alu 17"
HUMMM plus de cables de partout et un bureau un peu plus propre.



Qui aurait un Apple IIc ? a me vendre, c'est pour ma deco


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

Un iMac DV600 Flower Power
Un iBook Ice 500
Un PB alu 12"

+ un tas de brol comme on dit en Belgique !!!


----------



## mad'doc (7 Novembre 2003)

- iMac DV 500
- 7300/166
- 8100/100 &lt;- Nouveau venu
- Performa 6300 CD/100
- Performa 630/33
- LC 475/25
- Imprimante Apple Color StyleWriter 2400


----------



## bouilla (8 Novembre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> La base et la carte AirPort pour 45 euros le tout, si c'est pas une affaire ça!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça peut m'interesser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tt est en bon état ?

a lundi, bon we


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Novembre 2003)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ça peut m'interesser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, c'est le prix d'achat dont parle Kamkil et à mon avis il veut pas les vendre


----------



## bouilla (8 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est le prix d'achat dont parle Kamkil et à mon avis il veut pas les vendre



arff LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







alors kamkil tu confirmes ? 

j'te rachete le tt pour 50 !!!


----------



## pixy (8 Novembre 2003)

liste bien courte, en U.C.
mais amenée à s'allonger dans un futur proche

Powermac 7200/90 Os 8.5.5
Powermac 8500/180 Os 9.1

jet d'encre Epson C40 UX
subli thermique Kodak DS 8650 raster
scan Umax Vista S12
scan Nikon Coolscan II
Zip 100
Syquest 200 
magnéto-optique ProOpt 2600 HP




hormis l'Epson tout en SCSI


----------



## cupertino (21 Novembre 2003)

Salut,

voici ma collection:

- Macintosh SE FDHD
- Macintosh Classic
- Lisa
- Powerbook duo 230
- Performa 5200 CD
- 20th Anniversary Mac avec sa base Bose
- Apple Pippin (NTSC)
- Newton 130 et 2100 (un vrai)
- iBook (graphite) coquillage
- iMac 400 DV
- Powerbook 867 15,2"
- PowerMac G4
- PowerCD
- Quicktake 200
- iPod 5 Go

et sinon, en rapport avec la technologie Apple:

- NeXT Cube Turbo Color
- NeXT Cube monochrome
- Sun SPARC


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (22 Novembre 2003)

J'ajoute un 5500/225 et un LC630 en transit


----------



## Macthieu (22 Novembre 2003)

C'est quoi un pipin??


----------



## Oizo (22 Novembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un pipin??



C'est la console de jeu Apple sortie en 1995, elle est présentée ici.


----------



## mad'doc (22 Novembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un pipin??


Une Xbox avant l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais laissée tomber trop vite


----------



## mad'doc (22 Novembre 2003)

pixy a dit:
			
		

> liste bien courte, en U.C.
> mais amenée à s'allonger dans un futur proche


Avec quel type de machine(s) ?


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Une Xbox avant l'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu sort la


----------



## mad'doc (22 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sort la


Pourquoi ?
C'est ce concept qui a été repris par Billou et ses sbires: un ordinateur dans une console de jeux pour ne pas faire que des jeux !


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Novembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Une Xbox avant l'heure


C'est pourtant pas dans le genre d'Apple de vendre à perte


----------



## Macthieu (23 Novembre 2003)

pourtant il le font avec itune music store


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?
> C'est ce concept qui a été repris par Billou et ses sbires: un ordinateur dans une console de jeux pour ne pas faire que des jeux !



au chiotte la xbox !!! et puis ta vu les chiffres de vente ? c'est miteux


----------



## mad'doc (24 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au chiotte la xbox !!! et puis ta vu les chiffres de vente ? c'est miteux


Je n'ai jamais pris parti pour la Xbox...
Ce n'est qu'un PéCé avec une version spéciale de Windaube, rien de passionnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le seul point fort dans leur démarche, c'est d'avoir eu autant de jeux rapidement sur cette plateforme


----------



## jeromemac (24 Novembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais pris parti pour la Xbox...
> Ce n'est qu'un PéCé avec une version spéciale de Windaube, rien de passionnant
> 
> 
> ...



et en plus c'est du kro$oft, alors non ils ont déja assez de pognon comme ça, et qu'ils reste dans leur domaine au lieu de venir nous cassez les pieds avec leur non savoir faire


----------



## vincmyl (24 Novembre 2003)

Les MAC les plus importants de ma collection sont dans ma signature mais j'ai d'autres imprimantes, écrans, et Mac: SE 30, Mac Plus etc... une vingtaine


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2003)

3 !

un Powerbook 140 (pas à vendre merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
un BiPro G4 450 (version "gros aGité")
un monstre G4 550 ( "petit aGité" donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

composition d'un monstre : une carte mère de Ti550 (sans PMU), un lecteur DVD d'iMac (découpé à la va vite), un Hd de 10Go, 128Mo de ram (à augmenter donc), quelques chevilles (et autres tasseaux) made in Macinside, un boitier de Quadra610 (j'avais aussi le choix entre une façade de 6100/60AV, 6100/66...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

les photos quand je récupérerais les photos sur la carte SmartMedia que le panther de ficelle a flingué...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nota : ça tourne sous panther un monstre !!


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2003)

oublie pas la superglue et le scotch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis après tonton yoyo peu aller se rhabiller avec son fer a souder


----------



## vega12 (5 Décembre 2003)

j'en possede 97 repertoriés et 20 ou 30 de plus dans des cartons ...  environ 25 ou 30 ecrans je ne compte plus les imprimantes et les petits accessoires...


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2003)

vega12 a dit:
			
		

> j'en possede 97 repertoriés et 20 ou 30 de plus dans des cartons ...  environ 25 ou 30 ecrans je ne compte plus les imprimantes et les petits accessoires...



c'est où chez toi ? ya des chiens de garde ? des vigiles armés ? une haie haute suivie d'un fossé profond rempli de piranhas ??

refile pas ton adresse : ils sont capables de tout sur ce forum !


----------



## mad'doc (6 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est où chez toi ? ya des chiens de garde ? des vigiles armés ? une haie haute suivie d'un fossé profond rempli de piranhas ??
> 
> refile pas ton adresse : ils sont capables de tout sur ce forum !


Mais NON !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, donne-nous ton adresse... On te rendra visite...


----------



## vega12 (8 Décembre 2003)

Je suis dans  le Var ... au Soleil !
Moi, mon plaisir c'est la possession des machines que je n'avais pas pu me payer à l'époque ... Apple III, lisa, Fx ou pas commercialisé en France comme le IIc+.  
J'avoue que je n'ai aucun plaisir à les tripoter ! 
Par exemple je ne voie aucun intérêt a me brancher sur le net avec un Se/30  même si j'admire la prouesse technique. Quand je voie le haut niveau des réponses dans les forums je suis ébahis ...


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (15 Décembre 2003)

8

1 Mac plus
1 classique
2 SE/30
2 Performa
1 G3
et dans une semanine 1 G5 bis pro 1.8


----------



## kamkil (15 Décembre 2003)

Pardon bouilla, c'est pas à vendre en aucun cas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je cherche à agrandir ma collection en ce moment alors si vous avez des vieux trucs à refourguer pour pas cher lors du ménage de printemps de tante gertrude, hésitez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant mon PowerBook G5 17" l'année prochaine


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2003)

je me dis que j'ai été trop gentil avec toi...


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 233 Mhz
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-iBook G3 500 DVD ( a ma maman)


<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-1 base airport extreme
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

???

bientot plus chez moi :

???

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867  
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 -PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-ibook 366 (qui a bessoin de piece d'ibook ?  il en reste plus que quelques une : D )
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 333 Mhz


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> -Studio display 15" ADC



t'as oublié : bientot plus chez toi un imac DV400 que je te rachète tout de suite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ton display, tu me dis quand tu passes au 17", je suis preneur mais tu avais déja !


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'as oublié : bientot plus chez toi un imac DV400 que je te rachète tout de suite !
> 
> ...



quand j'aurais un 22/23"


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quand j'aurais un 22/23"



dommage, j'en vends pas mais j'ai -20 à -25% dessus !


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2003)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 233 Mhz
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 (a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-iBook G3 500 DVD ( a ma maman)
-PowerBook G3 233 wallstreeet


<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport graphite
-1 base airport extreme
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

???

bientot plus chez moi :

???

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867  
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 -PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-ibook 366 (qui a bessoin de piece d'ibook ?  il en reste plus que quelques une : D )
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 333 Mhz


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2004)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450(a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-iBook G3 500 DVD ( a ma maman)
-PowerBook G3 233 wallstreeet
-PowerMac G3 350 &lt;= il va finir en pièce !

<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport extreme
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

???

bientot plus chez moi :

???

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867  
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 -PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-ibook 366 (qui a bessoin de piece d'ibook ?  il en reste plus que quelques une : D )
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 233 Mhz
-1 base airport graphite


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2004)

merde, je vois pas mon futur DV dans ta liste... je dois être aveugle ou alors tu branles rien à abuser de tes RTT...


----------



## Antiphon (10 Janvier 2004)

Je ne me souviens plus si j'ai déjà répondu à la question. Mais en l'état actuel, j'ai 7 Macintosh: 

- 1 Classic
- 1 IIsi
- 1 LCIII
- 1 iMac Bondy Blue
- 1 iBook
- 1 PowerBook Titanium
- 1 AluBook 12''






Antiphon


----------



## Macthieu (11 Janvier 2004)

je vois que vous avez beaucoup de vieux macs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Étant donné que ma demande de rédacteur pour le site vieux macs que j'ai poster dans le thread de jurassic mac ne semble pas fonctionner. Je me demandais s'il n'avait pas quelque personne ici qui serait prêt à nous aider pour rédiger des articles lorsque le site sera prêt


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (13 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je vois que vous avez beaucoup de vieux macs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eventuellement un petit test de la carte Sonnet Presto 040/66 pour LC ...


----------



## mad'doc (13 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]
> 
> Eventuellement un petit test de la carte Sonnet Presto 040/66 pour LC ...


Pas de problème, on est preneur


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2004)

Je ne me souviens plus si j'avais déjà fait étalage de ma macothèque ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais vu que je l'ai mise à jour il y a relativement peu. Ils ont tous été acheté neufs à leur glorieuse époque et fonctionnent tous encore aujourd'hui (bon, je ne les utilise pas tous couramment)

- mac 512/800 (512E pour ceux qui préfèrent) acheté en profitant d'une super promo pour étudiants (y compris étudiants attardés, ce que j'étais déjà à l'époque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) à Noël 1986. Pour infos, dans les 16 kF à l'époque pour le bundle mac+imagewriter+pas mal de logiciels. Le prix public des tous les composants, à l'époque : environ 30 kF.

- mac SE30 4/40 acheté en 1989 dans les 30 kF (grâce à une réduc étudiante sinon c'était plus cher)

-Powermac 7600 acheté au printemps 96, avec 16", l'imprimante et un peu de mémoire, un peu plus de 30 kF. C'est mon gamin qui en hérite en ce moment, avec le G3 dessus, il tiendra bien encore 2 ans, j'espère

- ibook palourde SE466 acheté en novembre 2000 (dans les 16 kF si je ne m'abuse), toujours utilisé évidemment

- BiproG5 avec 20" LCD il y a 2 mois environ pour en gros 5000  soit un peu plus de 30 kF.

Le prochain : probablement un portable pour remplacer l'ibook mais si tout va bien pas avant 2 ans.

Vous remarquerez que curieusement que :

1)  à part l'ibook franchement moins cher et le 512E grâce à la promo étudiante, on est toujours en francs courants autour de 30 kF. Conclusion évidente : le prix des macs est constant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










2) la durée d'utilisation "intensive" de deux des macs a atteint 7 ans, que l'ibook a déjà passé les 3 ans. Seul le 512E n'a duré "que" 2 ans et demi. En fait il a continué à être utilisé intensivement par mon neveu et a ainsi atteint ses 7 ans réglementaires avant que je ne le récupère comme relique. Conclusion évidente : un mac =&gt; 7 ans de bonheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## Macthieu (14 Janvier 2004)

Juste préciser que mon lc575 a déjà 10 ans et je l'utilise encore.
mon imac g3 a 6 ans et l'utilise encore. 
Depuis 3 ans j'utilise un g4 1 ghz.

Je crois que je me maintien dans une bonne moyenne


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> - ibook palourde SE466 acheté en novembre 2000 (dans les 16 kF si je ne m'abuse), toujours utilisé évidemment



Quand je pense que ça ne vaut même plus 500 euros ...


----------



## Trauko (18 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour  moi j'ai chez moi:

Lisa 2/10
2 Apple ][e
3 Apple IIc
Apple //GS
2 Mac +
Macintosh Portable
Classic
Classic Color
SE
Se30
Mac II
IIci
2 IIFX
2 LC
2 LC II
Performa 630
Power Book 140
PowerMac 6100
PowerMac 6200/75
PowerMac 6400/200
G3 b&amp;w 400@450
Ibook 500 (dual usb)
Imac G4 1.25

le tout avec docs, et periferiques...  et quelques uns avec carton (le plus beau c'est celui de ma Lisa 2/10  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec ses lignes violettes)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2004)

La collection de Trauko, digne d'un musée (bravo) me fait hesiter à poster...

donc en toute modestie :
Apple IIe
SE30
Powerbook 520
PM 8500
iMac DV450

J'ai travaillé comme commercial chez un revendeur Apple pendant quelques années fin des années 80, début des années 90... à l'époque ou la couleur est arrivée sur le Mac... que de souvenirs... une configuration "de base" se facturait alors entre 30 et 40 000 FF... les clients avaient malgrès les prix le sourire et le SAV relativement peu de boulot...

J'en profite pour demander un petit conseil pour l'AppleIIe et le Se30 dont l'ecran est "déréglé" -&gt; comment corriger ce probléme ? (ou alors l'adresse d'un bon SAV dans les Bouches du Rhones ou ailleurs ("grand sud" : Lyon, Montpellier, Toulouse...)??)

Amitiés à toutes et tous...

LeCcM


----------



## ficelle (20 Janvier 2004)

update..... 

les miens :
al 867 640/60 (panther)
pismo 500 (Jag) --&gt; sans ecran, micro serveur  
ti667 (panther) demi eccran
iBook 300 (panther) 
G4 bi-867 MDD (panther) 
G4 B&amp;W 400 (panther) 
G3 233 DT (Jag)
imac 600 (jag)
imac 233 (panther)
8600 G3/400 
7500/G3/400 
7600/200
Powercenter 150 G3/400 
8100/110 
6100/60 av
6100/60 
6100/66 dos 
quadra 610/50 PPC, le powermac le plus lent ! 
PowerBook 1400 cs/117
PowerBook 5300 ce 
PowerBook 520 c 
Quadra 800 (en vrac) 
apple IIe 

ceux qui sont placés ailleurs : 
5500/250 
8100/100 
Centris 610/PPC 
G3 266 DT
imac333

peripheriques apple :
borne airport extreme
borne airport graphite
iPod 5 go
iPod 15 go
iSight
QuickTake 100
Apple Speakers (old school)
LaserWriter Select 360

soit 23 à la maison, et 5 à l'exterieur !


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour demander un petit conseil pour l'AppleIIe et le Se30 dont l'ecran est "déréglé"



Pour le SE30, Si tu parles d'un problème de géométrie ou de zone noire trop grande autour de l'écran utile, il me semble qu'i l y a des vis de régalges style télé dans le boîtier, faut juste l'ouvrir. Mais il faudrait vérifier peut-être dans les notes matériel sur le site apple


----------



## kamkil (8 Février 2004)

Une petite mise à jour s'impose vu que j'ai fait quelques courses sur ebay:

-Mac SE
-Mac SE
-Mac SE/30
-Mac SE/30
-Mac Plus
-Mac Classic
-Mac II
-Mac IIsi
-Centris 650
-PowerBook 100
-*PowerBook 170*
-Powerbook 180
-PowerBook Duo 230
-PowerBook G3
-LC II
-LC III
-LC 475
-LC 630
-*PowerMac 7100*
-Performa 5400
-PowerMac G4 Bi Ghz

Périphériques:
-iPod 5 Go
-iPod 5 Go
-Lecteur Zip 100Mo
-Lecteur Jaz 1Go (mais il marche plus vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Disque SCSI 4Go
-Style Writer
-Style Writer II
-Style Writer II
-Lecteur SyQuest 44Mo
-Lecteur Apple CD Caddie
-Epson 900
-Scanner Agfa SnapScan
-Stick BlueTooth
-Carte FireWire PCMCIA
-Carte AirPort PCMCIA
-Carte AirPort B
-Base AirPort B

Devrait y avoir de nouveaux arrivants bientôt


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2004)

et bien c'est cool, tu vas pouvoir me filer les 100 de ristourne que je t'avais fait parce que tu n'avais pas d'argent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'culé... !


----------



## FANREM (9 Février 2004)

Chez moi
un G5 1,8 bipro + G4/400 + iBook G3/800 + LC 475 + LC II + Portable 520 c
+ iPod 20 Go depuis 2 jours
J'ai passe dans lees annonces un message pour debarasser 4 ou 5 UC. Je les donne s'il faut. Je cherche surtout a m'en debarasser


----------



## mad'doc (9 Février 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passe dans lees annonces un message pour debarasser 4 ou 5 UC. Je les donne s'il faut. Je cherche surtout a m'en debarasser


Elle est où ton annonce ?


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2004)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450(a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-iBook G3 500 DVD ( a ma maman)
-PowerMac G3 350 &lt;= reste plus grand chose !
-iMac DV 400 (sans DD mais tout propre, Powered By CIF)


<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport extreme
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-iBook G3 366 (avec firewire

bientot plus chez moi :

???

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867  
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-ibook 366
-1 base airport graphite
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 233 Mhz
-1 base airport graphite
-PowerBook G3 233 wallstreeet


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2004)

bientot plus chez toi : 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> -iMac DV 400 (sans DD mais tout propre, Powered By CIF)


----------



## kamkil (10 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et bien c'est cool, tu vas pouvoir me filer les 100 de ristourne que je t'avais fait parce que tu n'avais pas d'argent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'était vrai à l'époque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oublie pas le t-shirt inestimable que je t'ai ramené


----------



## semac (10 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et bien c'est cool, tu vas pouvoir me filer les 100 de ristourne que je t'avais fait parce que tu n'avais pas d'argent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MDR


----------



## FANREM (10 Février 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Elle est où ton annonce ?


Dans les annonces Mac G. En fait, j'en ai 2 une pour une G4/400 que je vends, et une pour le reste dont je veux me debarasser. Ca me fait mal au coeur de les jeter. Tout simplement.


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> C'était vrai à l'époque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui, je sais toujours pas où il est celui-là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chui sur qu'elle s'en sert le matin comme pyjama : alors là oui : il a acquis une valeur inestimable !


----------



## Madmac (15 Février 2004)

tous est dans ma signature. 
les autres je les ai jeté parce qu'ils étaient vraiment mort.
bcp de copains me prennent aussi pour un sav (et j'aime ça) au grand dam de ma douce...

je récupère sur l'isère tous ce que vous avez, et de plusieurs machine j'en fait une qui fonctionne.
je les prête à des gens qui n'ont pas bcp de moyen, et qui ont besoin temporairement d'un ordi. je pense que ça fait de la pub pour le mac...


Madmac


----------



## Madmac (15 Février 2004)

oui les palourdes ont un port firewire..et elle fonctionne encore très bien.

Madmac


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> oui les palourdes ont un port firewire.



pas toutes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




celle que j'ai entre les mains n'a pas de port firewire (c'est un blue ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

en passant, dans ma liste, je rajoute un iMac 400Dvd qui arrive demain de chez mackie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il y a toujours un powerbook 140 (pas à vendre kamkil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
et un Bipro 450 bi écran quadri-HD 

à ce propos, si quelqu'un cherche une carte graphique pci compatible X (testé jusque sous jaguar je vous avoue), j'ai une Ati Mach 64 disponible ainsi qu'une carte ethernet Asanté !


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] celle que j'ai entre les mains n'a pas de port firewire (c'est un blue !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blueberry mon p'tit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et prend en soin


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> blueberry mon p'tit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



promis, je lui nettoierais le port ethernet tous les jours !


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2004)

il est en airport


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est en airport



je pratique juste l'import, c'est pour cela le port ethernet !


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2004)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 ( a500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-iBook G3 500 DVD ( a ma maman)
-PowerMac G3 350 &lt;= reste plus grand chose !
-iBook G3 366 (avec firewire)



<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport extreme
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

???
bientot plus chez moi :

???

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867  
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-ibook 366
-1 base airport graphite
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 233 Mhz
-1 base airport graphite
-PowerBook G3 233 wallstreeet 
-iMac DV 400 (sans DD mais tout propre, Powered By CIF)


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

mise a jour de ma liste :

iPod 10 Go a molette tactile 

<font color="orange">Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
PowerBook  140
iMac DV 400 (avec DD 20Go 7200trs/mn tout propre, Powered By CIF)</font>


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2004)

arrete le copier/coller !


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arrete le copier/coller !



faut que tu arrêtes de me vendre des mac allors !


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> faut que tu arrêtes de me vendre des mac allors !



faudrait surtout les payer


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 ( a500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-iBook G3 500 DVD ( a ma maman)
-PowerMac G3 350 &lt;= reste plus grand chose !
-iBook G3 366 (avec firewire) &lt;= qui veut des pièces ?



<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport extreme
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G4 1 Ghz MDD
-iBook G3 500 combo

bientot plus chez moi :

???

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867  
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-ibook 366
-1 base airport graphite
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 233 Mhz
-1 base airport graphite
-PowerBook G3 233 wallstreeet 
-iMac DV 400 (sans DD mais tout propre, Powered By CIF)


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2004)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 ( a500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-iBook G3 500 DVD ( a ma maman)
-PowerMac G3 350 &lt;= reste plus grand chose !
-iBook G3 366 (avec firewire) &lt;= qui veut des pièces ?
-iBook G3 500 combo



<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport extreme
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G4 1 Ghz MDD

bientot plus chez moi :

???

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867  
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-ibook 366
-1 base airport graphite
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 233 Mhz
-1 base airport graphite
-PowerBook G3 233 wallstreeet 
-iMac DV 400 (sans DD mais tout propre, Powered By CIF)


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2004)

mackie étant au japon, il ne pourra pas updater sa liste pendant quelques jours, merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## roro (13 Mars 2004)

j'ai bien envie de renommer ce thread ennuyeux ; "discussion privée entre modérateurs"... ou "qui a la plus grosse liste ?"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2004)

ma liste:

eMac,

je réponds pas à coté du sujet,Alem?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2004)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu [Courriel]400@450[/Courriel] ( a500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (gonflé a 2 Go de ram et a la G-force 4 Ti)
-iBook G3 500 DVD ( a ma maman)
-iBook G3 366 (avec firewire) &lt;= qui veut des pièces ?



<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport extreme
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G4 1 Ghz MDD

bientot plus chez moi :

???

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867  
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-ibook 366
-1 base airport graphite
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 233 Mhz
-1 base airport graphite
-PowerBook G3 233 wallstreeet 
-iMac DV 400 (sans DD mais tout propre, Powered By CIF)
-iBook G3 500 combo
-PowerMac G3 350 &lt;= en morceaux un peu partout


----------



## bouilla (6 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bientot chez moi :
> 
> -PowerMac G4 1 Ghz MDD
> 
> ...



tu permets je fais la rectif


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Avril 2004)

<font color="teal">Alors... nous avons:

en transit dans la famille:

- un LC (1991)
- un PowerPC
- une tour G4

- Chez moi:

- un PowerPC (noir celui-ci)
- un iBook G3 (le mien, d'où je vous parle actuellement)
- un PowerBook  (mon père)
- un iBook (ma soeur)

- une imprimante Apple, la StyleWriter (quelque part au grenier)

Mac, le premier ordinateur que j'aie connu... le meilleur!</font>


----------



## PowerBookophile (12 Avril 2004)

Salut,
Alors, je mets à jour ma petite collection :
- 1 Mac Classic
- 1 Mac IIx
- 1 Mac LC
- 1 PowerBook 180
- 1 PowerBook Duo 230
- 1 PowerBook Duo 280c (mon préféré)
- 1 PowerMac 5500
- 1 iBook 16 VRAM

- 1 ImageWriter II
- 1 LaserWrityer IINT (chez mes parents)
- 1 Personnal LaserWriter
- 1 StyleWriter 1200
- 1 StyleWriter 2400

Hélas, un PowerBook G3 Series a dû quitter le domicile pour financer l'iBook.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui nous fait un total de 8 machines et 5 imprimantes.
Voilà pour le moment ce qui constitue ma petite collection à moi.


----------



## mfay (12 Avril 2004)

Mise à jour de ma collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 Apple IIe 
1 Apple IIc
1 Apple IIgs

2 Macintosh SE
1 Macintosh SI
2 Macintosh LC475
1 Macintosh LC630 (+ Carte PC) Démonté à moitié
1 PowerMac 6100
1 PowerMac Bi450
1 iBook 500
1 PowerMac BiGiga
1 PowerBook 1Ghz

Ca fait 14, tous fonctionnent !


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> tu permets je fais la rectif



il manque encore 2 truc


----------



## bapts (17 Avril 2004)

La compil' d'Avril 2004 : 

1 Mac Plus
3 SE
3 SE/30
2 Classic
2 II
2 IIci
5 IIsi
1 IIvx
2 LC
1 LC II
2 LC III
1 Quadra 610
2 Centris 650
4 Performa 630
1 PowerMac 6100/66 + carte comptabilité PC
1 PowerMac AWGS 6150/60
1 PowerMac 7100/80
1 PowerMac 6200
1 PowerMac 4400
1 PowerMac 7500/100 AV (upgrade G4/350)
2 PowerMac 7600/132 AV
1 PowerMac 9600/200
1 PowerMac G3/233 Desktop
1 PowerMac G3/266 Desktop
1 PowerMac G4/400 [PCI Graphics]
1 PowerMac G4/bi-867 [MDD] OC à bi-1GHz
1 iPod 10Go (2 génération)

Voili voilà, ça fait 45.


----------



## goldy (18 Avril 2004)

salut,
moi j'ai récuperé deux carcasses de Performa ( 5200 blanc + 5400 noir ) que je comptes transformer en PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pas évident même s'il yà plein de place à l'intérieur, c'est l'écran qui cause probleme.
je comptes en mettre au moins un 19" Pivotant pas évident mais je penses que j'ai trouvé une solution assez sympa.
@+


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2004)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx &lt;= qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu [Courriel]400@450[/Courriel] ( a500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iBook G3 500 DVD ( a ma maman)
-iBook G3 366 (avec firewire) &lt;= qui veut des pièces ?
-PowerMac G5 bi-2 Ghz



<font color="blue">périphériques :

-1 base airport extreme
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G4 1 Ghz MDD

bientot plus chez moi :

-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (même prix bouilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 =&gt; mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867  
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-ibook 366
-1 base airport graphite
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 233 Mhz
-1 base airport graphite
-PowerBook G3 233 wallstreeet 
-iMac DV 400 (sans DD mais tout propre, Powered By CIF)
-iBook G3 500 combo
-PowerMac G3 350 &lt;= en morceaux un peu partout


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2004)

juste un LC!!!! Mais il marche!!!


----------



## Langellier (29 Avril 2004)

12 qui marchent et 2 qui marchent pas.

Mac+
MacSe
macClassic
MacIIsi
PB145B
LC
LCIII
PM6200
PM8200
PM8500
Performa6400
Imac

Tous ceux-ci fonctionnent.Sauf Disque Dur du PB145B. J'en profite pour lancer ma petite annonce : 
1)Le disque ne monte pas, non reconnu par les logiciels comme SOS disque ou SCSIProbe...
2)Supposant quil est HS, si quelqu'un en avait un, je serais preneur.

2autres ne marchent pas du tout (utilisés pour récupérer pièces) : Mac II et 1er mac portable. Je pense que je ne réussirai pas à la faire fonctionner.


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

voir ici !


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2004)

ouhlaaaa je suis impressionnée !!!!   un vrai musée de Macs sur ce forum !!!

Pour ma part, jusqu'il n'y a pas longtemps, c'était:

- un Mac Plus,
- un Quadra 950
- un G3 bleu;
- un G4/400 AGP.


Maintenant c'est... un PC sous ouinédozé  apu Mac  

... mais heureusement, bientôt un iBook G4 :love: pourquoi qu'ils sont si lents, chez Applestore ?


----------



## Silverscreen (7 Juin 2004)

un ibokk G3 800 Mhz
un PBook Titanium 550 Mhz et 
un G5 dual 1,8 Ghz, tous sous Panther

Par contre je vais prochainement me séparer du Powerbook


----------



## benao (7 Juin 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien envie de renommer ce thread ennuyeux ; "discussion privée entre modérateurs"... ou "qui a la plus grosse liste ?"


tout a fait d'accord avec toi.


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2004)

parce que les newbies peuvent donner leur avis maintenant ?


----------



## benao (8 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> parce que les newbies peuvent donner leur avis maintenant ?


je propose de rebaptiser les moderateurs "les Intouchables"!


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2004)

non, je tiens à mon Zeleny Vinecek ! 

et puis nous sommes  d'une caste supérieure et non inférieure !


----------



## ibou (8 Juin 2004)

Un PB 190
Un LC
Un pismo
Un PM G4 2x 500
(et une stylewriter...)
Tout ça marche très bien


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, je tiens à mon Zeleny Vinecek !



si on tape Zeleny Vinecek dans google on trouve ton profil a la 3 em place


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

merci, ce qui est bien c'est qu'à part moi, on ne trouve que des choses de qualité (mon adoration à Iva et Vladimir renouvelée et mes amitiés à mon cher Guy)


----------



## Khertan (9 Juillet 2004)

Bon je vais faire comme tout le monde ... voici ma liste de mac et d'apple :

Je vais commencer par les plus prestigieux ... 

- 2 Lisa en etat de marche avec tout leur programme, Lisa Write/Calc et j'en passe ...
- 2 Mac Plus dont avec un, un adaptateur SCSI/Ethernet ...
- 1 Mac Plus un peu bizarre il y a une carte soudé directement sur la carte mere permettant une sortie video S-Video et deux autre que je ne connais (le tout en etat de marche) (carte video monté sous le mac dans un petit boitier)
- 1 SE
- 2 SE/30
- 1 classic
- 1 classic couleur
- 1 IISi avec carte copro/adaptateur PDS/Nubus + carte Ethernet AUUI
- 1 IIFx
- 1 IICi
- 3 Boite a pizza modele II
- 1 6100
- 1 iMac 333 (Kramé)
- 1 iMac 233 (Ne veux pas s'eteindre)

et ma machine de tout les jours ... un iBook 600

oula ... 20Machines .. bon toutes ne sont pas chez moi ... certaines sont encore chez mes parents ...


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2004)

mise a jour de ma liste :

-Mac SE
-Mac IIcx : qui n'en veut pour pas cher ? (j'offre une license x-press 2.1 avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
-iMac 333 Mhz
-PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu 400@450 ( a 500 il veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iBook G3 500 DVD ( a ma maman)
-PowerMac G5 bi-2 Ghz
-PowerBook G4 12" 867
-PowerBook G4 titanium (écran casser)


périphériques :

-1 base airport extreme
-ipod 5 Go
-iPod 10 Go a molette tactil 
-iSight
-LaserWriter 16/600
-StyleWriter II
-plein de claviers, de souris et d'adaptateurs secteur 
-Studio display 15" ADC</font>

bientot chez moi :

-PowerMac G4 1 Ghz MDD
-iMac G3 233 Mhz ( qui a fais un vol plané mais qui marche !!)
-Performa 5500/275 (trop lourd a ramener, qui n'en veut ? )

bientot plus chez moi :



plus chez moi

-PowerMac G4 450 Cube
-PowerBook G4 500
-iBook G3 300
-PowerBook G3 400 Pismo
-1 base airport snow
-Power Mac G4 450 (400 Gigabit Ethernet avec processeur 450)
-iBook G3 600 12" CD
-Power Mac G4 400 mis a jour en Bi-450(Gigabit Ethernet) 
-Power Mac G4 400 (AGP)
-iBook 700 12" Combo   
-Mac IIsi     
-Power Mac G4 867  
-PowerMac G3 Beige 266 
-PowerBook  G4 500
-PowerBook G4 550 (en vrac)
-ibook 366
-1 base airport graphite
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 333 Mhz 
-iMac G3 233 Mhz
-1 base airport graphite
-PowerBook G3 233 wallstreeet 
-iMac DV 400 (sans DD mais tout propre, Powered By CIF)
-iBook G3 500 combo
-PowerMac G3 350 en morceaux un peu partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-iBook G3 366 (avec firewire) 
-iMac DV 400
-PowerMac G4 bi-867 (même prix bouilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-iBook G3 800 CD


----------



## arrkhan (24 Juillet 2004)

peté de rire, le sujet qu'a 2 ans 1/2 et qui continue a faire de l'audience

moi, j'ai l'air d'un petit joueur a coté  

les macs


colour classic 16Mhz
7100/66AV 66Mhz
G4 QuickSilver 2001 733Mhz
iBook G4 800Mhz
les perif'

ecran couleur 15'
imprimante stylewriter II

et moi aussi je vais tricher, un Oric Atmos 48K avec le meilleur jeu de tout les temps, RatSplat


----------



## Museum Mac (24 Juillet 2004)

bonjour à tous
bonjour à tous

Je suis tombé sur ce Forum en faisant des recherches pour avoir des infos sur le 1er Mac Portable et le Mac du 20ième Anniversaire d'APPLE dont je viens d'acquérir un exemplaire

Je recherche tout ce qui un rapport avec APPLE: les ordinateurs bien sur, les périphériques, les doc, les pub,etc...........

J'achète pas mal de Mac surtout la série des Classic, des LC et même des Apple II ainsi que des imprimantes Laser II à Emmaüs, quand au PowerMac çà c'est sur ebay et autour de moi

Mon but c'est de récupérer un maximum d'ordinateurs, de périphériques ainsi que tout ce qui a un  rapport avec Apple pour pouvoir faire un jour.......... je l'espère un Musée

Pour tous les jours je me sert de l'iMac 333 et du WallStrett et d'un 6400/200

Donc voici la liste des Mac en ma possession

APPlE
3 - Apple IIe
2 - Apple IIc

Mac Classic
2 - 512K
5 - Mac Plus
2 - SE 
1 - SE avec 2 lecteurs de disquettes
2 - SE - FDHD
2 - SE/30
2 - Classic
1 - ClassicII

Mac II
5 - IIci
2 - IIsi
1 - IIfx

LC
2 - LC
2 - LCII
3 - LCIII
3 - LC 475
2 - LC 630

Quadra/Centris
1 - Centris 660AV
1 - Quadra 950

Performa
1 - 400
2 - 460
PowerBook
2 - Mac Portable
1 - 145B
2 - 160
1 - 180c
3 - Duo 230
1 - Duo 2300c
1 - G3 Series 233 (Wall Street) - bosté à 466 Mhz

Serveur
1 - 8150/110

PowerMac
1 - 5500/225 - Noir
1 - 6100/66 Dos
2 - 6400/200
1 - 7100/66
1 - 7300/166
1 - 7600/132
1 - 8200/120
1 - iMac 333
1 - Twentieth Anniversary Mac 

soit un total de 69 machines pour le moment.......

à part 1 512K, le 7300/166 et le 8200/120 ils fonctionnent tous

pour certains il a fallut  réinstaller le Système



Liste des périphériques Apple

Ecrans
2 - 12" N & B
4 - 14"
3 - 15"
2 - 17"
1 - A4 (portrait) N & B
1 - 21" (double page) N & B

Imprimantes
4 - Image Writer
2 - Image Writer II
2 - StyleWriter
1 - Portable StyleWriter
2 - StyleWriter 2400

Imprimantes Laser
1 - II NT
1 - II NTX
1 - II f
1 - II g
1 - Select 360

Scanner
1 - Scanner
1 - One Scanner
1  - 600/27 Couleur

QuickTake
1 - 100
1 - 200

Disques dur externe
1 - 20 SC
1 - 40 SC

Lecteur CD externe
1 - 300
1 - 600

Lecteurs de disquettes externe
1 - 400K (pour Apple IIc)
1 - Unidisk (800k pour AppleII GS)
2 - 400K
2 - 800K
1 - DuoDisk 5"1/4
Modem externe
1 - Tristandard
1 - Apple Djinn Pro

Réseau
9 - Boitiers Apple talk avec leur câbles
2 - Convertisseurs AAUI/RJ45

Divers
1 - Télécommande
      de nombreux câbles SCSI - Vidéo - Audio - etc......

soit un total de 59 périphériques pour le moment.......

comme pour les ordi la plupart de ces périphériques fonctionnent



Bon voilà c'est ma première contribution à ce forum


----------



## LC475 (19 Août 2004)

Combien de Mac ?
Trop :roll:
(ben oui, plus de place)
Alors qui veut un 7100 me contacte


----------



## docmib (27 Août 2004)

Acutellement j'ai 23 Mac et 1 Apple... ch'tite collection que je ne peux à l'heure actuelle continuer (manque de temps et d'espace).

Le 24ème arrive la semaine prochaine...


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Août 2004)

Salut à tous,

Moi j'ai un Ibook, un Imac et un vieux Pentium.
En fait ce sujet confirme ce que je me dis très souvent:

C'est dingue que d'un coté il y a des écoles (ou autre) dans des pays pauvres qui feraient tout pour un jour posséder un ordinateur au moins afin d'enseigner un peu l'informatique, et que nous, de notre coté on en a 2, 3, 10 etc.. qui nous servent tous plus ou moins.. parfois plus du tout meme. Vous ne vous l'etes jamais dit ça?

DW


----------



## Langellier (27 Août 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce sujet confirme ce que je me dis très souvent:
> C'est dingue que d'un coté il y a des écoles (ou autre) dans des pays pauvres qui feraient tout pour un jour posséder un ordinateur au moins afin d'enseigner un peu l'informatique, et que nous, de notre coté on en a 2, 3, 10 etc.. qui nous servent tous plus ou moins.. parfois plus du tout meme. Vous ne vous l'etes jamais dit ça?
> 
> DW


Bonjour, l'abondance voire la pléthore d'ordinateurs chez les collectionneurs (j'en ai 12, ce n'est rien à côté des 69 du Mr du dessus) ne me dérange pas, puisqu'ils oeuvrent pour la sauvegarde d'un patrimoine. Ce qui me dérange bcp plus c'est, comme on dit, leur "obsolescence programmée". Quel gachis ! des obésiciels (dt on utilise que 10% des fonctions) justifient le remplacement du dernier ordi de moins de 3 ans.NB : On peut écrire une thèse avec notes de bas de pages et tout et tout.... avec word 4. Lire à ce sujet L'imposture informatique de De Closets et Lussato.
Les administrations et grandes sociétés renouvellent souvent leur parc. Que deviennent tous ces ordi ? Une infime proportion est je pense réutilisée. Effectivement combien de gens (de par le monde) les voudraient et ne les auront jamais, car ils sont partis à la "casse" en Chine. 
j'ai vu écrit, sur les écrans de démarrage de certains types d'ordinateurs "economie d'énergie". d'énergie peut-être, mais pas du matériel ! La matière c'est de l'énergie, a dit un grand savant.
VIVENT LES VIEUX OS !!


----------



## Guido (27 Août 2004)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Quel gachis ! des obésiciels (dt on utilise que 10% des fonctions) justifient le remplacement du dernier ordi de moins de 3 ans.NB : On peut écrire une thèse avec notes de bas de pages et tout et tout.... avec word 4. Lire à ce sujet L'imposture informatique de De Closets et Lussato.


HéHé ! 
Effectivement, j'ai récupéré deux 6100 d'une boite qui passait en G4 parce que les secrétaires en avaient 'besoin'. Mais elle sont parfaitement incapable de faire un sommaire automatique avec office... 
C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que cette rubrique existe et qu'il y a des enragés qui aident ceux qui veulent utiliser encore les vieux Macs. Bien sûr, il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne marche pas aussi avec de vieux PC, mais bien sûr, ce n'est pas ici que l'on en parle. 
En tout cas, j'ai donné du matos pour une école, et je pense que toutes les écoles devraient avoir au moins une machine par môme (PC ou Mac ou même autre), l'important étant de démistifier l'informatique, faire faire du traitement de texte ou d'autres petits trucs. Voir la rubrique http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=37742


----------



## Mel (2 Septembre 2004)

Wow! Il y en a qui en font des collection!
hihi

Moi j'en ai que deux.
PowerPC 7200/90
iBook G3

Quand je les regarde, j'me dis: Outch! Tout un monde les sépares... ça tellement changé!

cammu


----------



## Chris92 (23 Octobre 2004)

Alllons-y !
1 PB G4 / 133 15,2" 768 MO
1 PM G4 / 800 768 MO écran Mitsubishi Diamond Pro 920
1 PB WallStreet G3 / 233 256 MO
1 PB 165c 12 MO.
I Epson 740
1 Style Writer 1200
Et quelques accessoires...


----------



## thib8500 (23 Octobre 2004)

j'ai une petite "collection" qui rend bien des services à toute ma famille :

un G3 DT 266, 320 Mo, 10Go, ATI 128 16Mo tournant sous OS X.1
un 6400/200 72Mo, 2*4Go sous OS 8.6
un 7200/75 24 Mo, 500Mo sous système 7.6 (à vendre si ça intéresse qqn)
un 8500/180 40Mo, 500Mo dans un boîtier de 7500 sous OS 8.6

peut-être un G3 B&B un de ces jours...


----------



## maksim68 (18 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous, 

  Je suis assez fier de ma modeste collection, qui s'est constituée au fil du temps sans que je m'en apercoive.
  1 Mac SE
  1 Mac LC II
  1 Mac LC III
  1 PM 6100
  1 PM 7100
  1 PM 8500
  1 iBook G4
  1 eMate

 Le seul que j'ai vraiment cherché à acquerir, c'est l'eMate. Les autres, je suis tombé dessus par hasard (hormis le G4, celui la je l'ai pas trouvé dans la rue).

 Mon but n'est pas d'avoir tout les machines frappées du sigle de la Pomme, mais plutot un échantillon representatif de l'evolution de machines. C'est pour ça que le LCII et le PM7100, trop proche respectivement du LCIII et du PM6100, vont être echangé par un //c et un PowerBook 100.

  Bonne collection à tous !


----------



## Yakamya (30 Décembre 2004)

Salut

Je parait minable   :rose: 

un mac plus (qui ne marche plus  )
un LC
un LC 475
Un Duo 230
Un Duo 280c (sans écran)
Un Duo Dock
Un G5

Des accésoires...

Alors si il y a quelqu'un qui veux se debarassé de ses mac, je les lui achettes (je pense a toi LC475 ;-) )


----------



## pixelemon (30 Décembre 2004)

un powerbook alu 15' 1,33 1GO Retro éclairé bt ae dd 5400 trs
un Xserve 2ghz mono
et si la rumeur se confirme une p'tite boite à 500 euros avec une pomme dessus


----------



## Yakamya (30 Décembre 2004)

> et si la rumeur se confirme une p'tite boite à 500 euros avec une pomme dessus


Clair ça ferait penser au LC (je rapelle Low Cost) Pas cher et pas encombrant !!


----------



## Pse (20 Janvier 2005)

Whaouhhh, un sujet de plus de 3 ans !!!

Je ne vais pas rentrer dans la compét (parce que là vraiment, certains sont hors concours  ) mais je veux bien jouer sur le plus grand écart entre 2 machines :
- Apple IIc écran monochrome 
- iMac G5 20'

Il y a quelques générations entre les 2.


----------



## ikenavo (21 Janvier 2005)

Ben ! voilà ma petite liste de Mac :

- SE30 - 8Mo/20Mo - MacOS 7.5.3 - clavier & souris d'origne :> il dort dans un placard
- PowerBook 165c - 14Mo/80Mo - MacOS 7.6 - 2 Batterie HS :> il dort dans un placard
- PowerMac 7600/132 - 144Mo/6Go - MacOS 8.6 - Alim HS :> et je vous le donne en mille "il dort aussi dans un placard
- PowerBook G3/250 Wallstreet - 96Mo/4Go - MacOS 9.2 :> C'est ma belle soeur qui s'en occupe
- iBook 12" G3/600 - 384Mo/20Go - MacOS X 10.3.7 :> De balle ca marche encore très bien c'est p'tite bête ...
- PowerBook G4/400 Ti - 786Mo/10Go - MacOS X 10.3.7 :> encours d'upgrade 1Go Ram & 40Go DD
- Mac mini G4/1,4 - 512Mo/80Go - SuperDrive - MacOS X 10.3.7 :> le p'tit dernier arrive dans 4 à 5 semaine chez IC à Toulouse

Voilà pour ma petite collection j'espère qu'elle vous plait ...


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2005)

A la maison nous avons :

1 PowerBook 12" 1ghz 512mo 80go + son iPod 2G 20go
1 iBook 12" 1.2 ghz 512 mo 30go + son iPod mini 4go rose

lusss a+


----------



## TheSpace (21 Janvier 2005)

- 1 Apple IIg
- 4 SE/30
- 1 IIci
- 1 Powerbook 140 (ma première acquisition en Janvier 1992 - 23 000 F à l'époque !!)
- 1 Performa 6400 gonflé par une Sonnet G3/300 MHz
- 1 G3 desktop gonflé avec une Sonnet G4/500 MHz
- 1 G4/400


----------



## TheSpace (21 Janvier 2005)

PS :

J'allais oublié :

- 1 Newton 2100


----------



## bapts (21 Janvier 2005)

Cette fois c'est plus une décompil'...

Je suis parti aux States pour un an alors je me suis 'débarassé' de quelques uns de mes vieux clous bien aimés qui encombraient la cave de mes parents. Rassurez-vous je n'ai rien jeté, j'ai fait un don à la Mairie de Meudon qui a un service de remise en état et de redistribution vers les associations et les écoles. Comme je suis passé par mon labo, je ne connais pas exactement les contacts, mais si ça vous intéresse, je peux me renseigner.

La [dé]compil' de Janvier 2005 (voir ici) :

2 SE/30
2 II
2 IIci
1 Quadra 610
2 Centris 650
1 PowerMac 6100/66 + carte comptabilité PC
1 PowerMac AWGS 6150/60
1 PowerMac 7100/80
1 PowerMac 4400
1 PowerMac 7500/100 AV (upgrade G4/350)
2 PowerMac 7600/132 AV
1 PowerMac 9600/200
1 PowerMac G3/233 Desktop
1 PowerMac G3/266 Desktop
1 PowerMac G4/400 [PCI Graphics]
1 PowerMac G4/bi-867 [MDD] OC à bi-1GHz
1 iPod 10Go (2 génération)

Voili voilà, ça ne fait plus que 22. 
J'en ai laché 23... avec écrans, imprimantes, claviers, souris...

À ces 22 macs, doivent s'ajouter un petit stock bien caché dans mon ex-bureau (une petite dizaine de machines dont la plupart est destinée au don: LC, IIsi, IIvx, 7100, 4400 (HS), boitier de 8600...).

Et puis ces 22 macs, ils sont chez mon frérot maintenant qui y a ajouté un 8600. 

Dans ma nouvelle maison, de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique, je n'ai que le PowerBook G4 [Alu] 1.33 GHz que m'a payé mon labo américain et mon iPod. 

a+


----------



## Berthold (21 Janvier 2005)

Non mais je rêve  ! 503 messages ! Ils sont fous ces collectionneurs !
Bon à moi : on peut compter :
- ceux qui ne marchent plus, mais alors plus du tout ( genre carcasse presque vide) ;
- ceux qui sont à moi mais que j'ai installé au boulot pour qu'ils servent à quelque chose ?

Bon j'y vais :
*Chez moi pour de vrai*
iMac 400 Panther
Power Mac 4400 - qui vient de me lâcher (les gamins sont furax, peuvent plus jouer)
Se 30 que je compte bien voir renaître très bientôt
Classic naze mais très bien de l'extérieur
LC 630 naze et en pièces détachées (pas beau à voir...)

*à moi mais au boulot*
5 LC je ne sais plus lesquels exactement ils fonctionnent tous
2 performa idem
1 classic sys 7.0
2 quadra nazes
J'en oublie deux mais je ne sais plus les modèles, ils ne fonctionnent plus... des quadra ? performa ? Je sais pus...

*au boulot et au boulot* 
PowerMac 5500
iMac 500 DV
EMac 1,25 GHz

Je me demande si je vais pas craque rpour un minimac vu tous les écrans que je me trimballe. On verra...


----------



## Massalia (22 Janvier 2005)

Une seul opérationnel : iMac hémisphérique 700 Mzh, 15". Très bien.
Mais je rêve d'un iBook 14" en double file ; ça ne va pas tarder...
J'oubliais un Mac classic, au garage, sans disque dur interne. Pas le temps de m'en amuser.

Sinon, après un PC 286 au temps des dinosaures (une horreur ce DOS !), j'ai eu un IIsi, puis un des premiers PowerMac 6100 (lent), et un Power Mac G3 266 MHz.


----------



## FabFil (23 Janvier 2005)

Je suis un petit collectionneur à côté de certains : 1 Mac plus, 1 Mac II SI, 1 G3 W&B et 1 Bi-pro 2,5 Ghz.  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Janvier 2005)

Un Apple IIGS toujours opérationnel mais rangé dans un carton (je ne sais plus où d'ailleurs)
Un performa 5200/75 toujours en état de marche mais au grenier vu que, plus de place sur le bureau.

Un iMac 500 Blue Dalmatien (192 Mo)
Un eMac 1,25 Ghz, 512 Mo
Ces deux derniers étant en réseau et se partageant une freebox via un hub 5 ports ethernet.

Voilà c'est tout.


----------



## Tiobiloute (30 Janvier 2005)

Alors moi c'est chaotique : 
un iMac G3 400, qui marche,
un G3 Beige, qui marchait, mais hier il a eu quelques problèmes, j'ai pronostiqué un truc sur l'alim,
un G4 Quicksilver, que j'ai eu sans disque dur, sans lecteur cd et sans ram, et qui ne marchait pas, donc il est en garderie chez un pote,
un Quadra 650 qui tourne, et qui va partir dans un école,
et un clone, Umax pulstar, que j'ai filé à un ami car l'idée du clone me dresse les cheveux sur la tête ...

Question périphériques : popod mini bleu, deux imprimantes (canon et epson) un scanner (umax qui peut scanner de deux côtés à la fois , mais que je n'ai pas encore sorti de la boite), et un graveur usb ioméga ....

Je précise que tout est issu de récup, sauf l'iPod et l'imprimante Canon :-D


----------



## clampin (30 Janvier 2005)

2 pour ma part... un imac G3 350 Mhz (en fait mon ancient mac, toujours en panne)... et mon imac G5 17 pouces....


----------



## bapts (18 Février 2005)

bapts a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois c'est plus une décompil'...
> 
> Je suis parti aux States pour un an alors je me suis 'débarassé' de quelques uns de mes vieux clous bien aimés qui encombraient la cave de mes parents. Rassurez-vous je n'ai rien jeté, j'ai fait un don à la Mairie de Meudon qui a un service de remise en état et de redistribution vers les associations et les écoles. Comme je suis passé par mon labo, je ne connais pas exactement les contacts, mais si ça vous intéresse, je peux me renseigner.
> 
> ...



Argh!!! j'oubliais une des dernières trouvailles: un iMac bondi 233, qui avait sa THT naze, plus de disque, plus de ram, mais tout le reste... donc 3 coups de tournevis, un bon coup de fer à souder autour d'une THT toute neuve venue d'espagne, un nouveau disque dur, un peu de RAM... et hop panther ! il me manque juste un lecteur ou graveur, CD ou DVD à mettre dedans...


ça fait donc 24... (argh, ça remonte, j'avais pourtant promis de ne plus remonter...) :hein:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Février 2005)

cherchez l'intrus  :


----------



## Tiobiloute (18 Février 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> cherchez l'intrus  :



Il y a une tour PC (surement une Packard Bell en plus) entre le G4 mdd et le mac monobloc. Quoi que j'ai gagné ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> cherchez l'intrus  :



Heu... il y a une barre pour faire des tractions SOUS le bureau !!! :affraid: ... j'ai bon ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (18 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une tour PC (surement une Packard Bell en plus) entre le G4 mdd et le mac monobloc. Quoi que j'ai gagné ???



J'avais oublié de dire, bien le casque Sennheiser, j'ai le même, et j'ai même des écouteurs de la même marque .... matos extra !   


P.S :le bouton edit a disparu !!!


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Heu... il y a une barre pour faire des tractions SOUS le bureau !!! :affraid: ... j'ai bon ?


 presque, ce serait plutôt une barrre d'extension...(pour poser les pieds, quand je prends mes aises sur le fauteuil à bascule, c'est moins haut que sur le bureau...)



			
				Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une tour PC (surement une Packard Bell en plus) entre le G4 mdd et le mac monobloc. Quoi que j'ai gagné ???


 un cdb (mais c'est un HP)

ps: normal, on ne peut éditer que...heu... qq temps, après avoir posté...


----------



## Nidhal (20 Février 2005)

J ai est 3 Un Emac un Ibook et Un Powerbook  et je les utilise Tous


----------



## bobosse3 (4 Mars 2005)

J'ai 3 macs qui sont dans le grenier à la campagne de montagne, je ne m'en sers plus car ils sont trop vieux.. 

- 1 mac SE (un DD qui a l'air mort car il a dû mal à démarrer..) ainsi que la disquette.
- 1 PowerPC 8200/120 (il fonctionne à merveille mais pour booste au maxr, il faudra un gros budget pour remplacer tous les pièces).
-1 powermac 5200 (je n'ai pas bcp servi car la résolution de couleur est trop mince).

Et cé pas tout, j'ai aussi 2 imprimantes, 1 imagewriter (il s'est endormi depuis des années car difficile à trouver des cartocuhes). et 1 stylewritercolor (totalement très peu servi).

Bientôt, mon ibook G3 600 ira peut-être dans le grenier car je vais donc acheter un  minimac. Ce ibook, trop cher pour changer les configurations..

Voiia....


----------



## vincmyl (4 Mars 2005)

Pas mal comme grenier


----------



## mad'doc (5 Mars 2005)

Pour l'iBook, je veux bien faire le grenier


----------



## bapts (8 Mai 2005)

Suite la suite précédente...    

24+1... !!!

J'ai maintenant en Apple IIe que mon frérot m'a déniché pour mon anniversaire. Bon, maintenant faut voir s'il fonctionne  :rateau:


----------



## lilimac54 (9 Mai 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> cherchez l'intrus  :




oui !! oui !!!
moi aussi je l'ai vu la tour PC (beurk !!!!)


----------



## grig (16 Mai 2005)

Nous, on a un 2si (avec copro virgule fottante), un Imac bondi 266, et un powerbook 333 (Lombard). On cherche un moyen peu couteux de mettre le 2si en réseau ethernet avec les deux autres...


----------



## cassandre57 (16 Mai 2005)

J'avais 3 macs il y a une heure, je viens de vendre min Imac 350.
Il me reste mon PM G4 et mon iBook ! 

(mais j'ai les sous pour acheter Tiger maintenant !) :love:


----------



## mad'doc (16 Mai 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part, j'ai 4 UC et 1 iMac:
> 
> - Performa 630 + moniteur 14"
> - 2 LC475 en panne
> et 1 Performa 6300 + moniteur en attente d'une alim.


*MàJ:*
- iMac DV 500
- G4 Digital Audio (466)
- Performa 630
- Performa 6300
- LC475
- G3 B&W 350 (bientôt vendu)

Et les Mac qui sont passés chez moi depuis le dernier post: 8100/100 et 3 G3 B&W 450...


----------



## Marco68 (16 Mai 2005)

Moi j'en ai un, c'est une bête de course : 
Mac Classic II...
Mais le mois prochain, je "switche" vers mon Mac mini, youpieeeee !!! (J'ai hâte...)


----------



## JCR (16 Mai 2005)

4 Mac à la maison :
    - 1 iMac G3 600 DV (mon premier Mac, mais réservé aux enfants à ce jour)
    - 1 Powerbook G4 Ti (celui de mon épouse maintenant)
    - 1 Powerbook G4 Alu 15" 1,67 (le dernier arrivé)
    - 1 Powermac G5 DD 2,5 (un vrai bijoux)  

Que du bonheur !


----------



## cdbvs (22 Mai 2005)

Salut c'est Cdbvs !


Bon je m'y met à mon tour.
J'ai plein de Mac moi aussi  

Mac LC1  avec deux Dk7.
Mac LC1  avec 1 Dk7 et 1 HD.
Mac LC1  avec 1 Dk7 et 1 HD avec un copro.
Mac LC1  avec 1 Dk7 et 1 HD - celui qui a le boitier arrondie.
Mac LC2
Mac LC2
Mac LC3
Mac LC3
Mac LC475

Mac II avec le HD d'origine de 40 mo de 5"1/2.
Mac IIsi
Mac IIsi avec copro.
Mac IIcx

Quadra 650

PPC 4400/200
PPC 5200
PPC 6100/60
PPC 7200/90

C'est tout pour le môment en Mac.

à+
Cdbvs


----------



## cdbvs (25 Mai 2005)

Salut c'est Cdbvs !



Holà !!!
Hier je viens d'avoir un 5500/275.
Le noir = Mac noir, clavier, sourie noir.
Y'en a pas des masse - c'est la fête !

à+
Cdbvs


----------



## Sloughi (25 Mai 2005)

bonjour,

j'en ai trois

1erforma 630  33Ghz  ranger dans le placard
2:G3 266Ghz                mon pere l'utilise
3:G5 dual 1.8Ghz           celui la il est a moi


----------



## DARKEMUS (25 Mai 2005)

Fichtre un tout noir ?? Doit avoir de la gueule !!!!
Une tiote photo pour me faire saliver ??    

Darkemus




			
				cdbvs a dit:
			
		

> Salut c'est Cdbvs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saxo (5 Juin 2005)

Les 3 qui sont dans ma signature + 2 PM G3 Beige 233 Desktop et un G3 Beige 233 Tour.
Les 3 PM G3 Beige sont de passage chez moi (don de ma boite pour une association).
Et j'oubliai, deux Laserwriter 12/640PS (une à moi et l'autre pour l'association).


----------



## Superparati (6 Juin 2005)

et bien moi j'ai un imac G3 600Mhz/512Mo/80Go DD/Os X.3.9; Os 9.2.2/AirPort/CD-RW, graveur/16mo de vidéo ATI rage pro 128!!!!
Et un ptit Powerbook 180c 68030/33Mhz/Os 7.1/12Mo/160Mo DD  écran couleur 256!!8"
La carte mère m'a laché avant-hier   si quequ'un pouvais me faire un don (un don d'organe  )
@pluch


----------



## vampire1976 (10 Juin 2005)

J'en ai 2, mon powerbook G3 et mon iMac G5 20" ...

J'en ai eut plusieurs sinon avant : LC 630, Powermac 8100 (que j'ai encore mais il est HS lol), un G3 B/W 350, un quicksilver bi-pro 800...


----------



## MacVincent (14 Juin 2005)

J'ai l'iMac G3 333Mhz de mon père,
Mon PowerBook G3 Kanga que j'ai trouvé aux puces,
Mon PowerBook Walltreet 14" 233Mhz, idem, aux puces (et pour 70¤   ),
L'ancien LC 475 de mon père,
d'autres LC, et des monobloc (SE, Classic).

Mais j'aimerai un Mac IIfx et un Apple II...


----------



## vincmyl (14 Juin 2005)

Pas cher tes PWB  :love:  tu as vraiment fais une bonne affaire


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Juin 2005)

J'ai peut-être déja répondu!?!

donc ,plusieurs LC : II, III et 475 ,deux Performa série 5000 sous OS 7.5 et OS 8.1
un PM 6500/250 OS 8.1 et mon outil de travail démodé un peu vieux mais vaillant comme au premier jour ; Imac 400DV sous mac OS 9.0.1 ...
Voilà , dès que possible pour passer à X ;soit mini Mac (j'ai déjà écran ,clavier, souris) soit Emac 17' d'occasion.
A+
P J-J


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai un, c'est une bête de course :
> Mac Classic II...
> Mais le mois prochain, je "switche" vers mon Mac mini, youpieeeee !!! (J'ai hâte...)


Mince alors tu achètes un mac tous les mois ???


----------



## SveDec (15 Juin 2005)

Moi j'en ai ... mmh ... 5 en tout 
Un LC 3, un Motorola, un super vieux iBook, un iMac rose (ces quatres là sont sur OS 7, 8 et 9), et un eMac G4 700MHz (celui que j'utilise le plus), avec OS X


----------



## tremendus (15 Juin 2005)

Salut,

pour ma part 3 :

un bon vieux 4400/200
un G4 bi-pro
et un ibook (dans le jardin !   )


----------



## MacVincent (22 Juin 2005)

*Youpi !!! J'en ai un "nouveau"*
C'est un *Performa 5200*
Disque-dur  500Mo et 32Mo de RAM, il est sur MacOS 7.5.3.
Lecteur CD et disquette (1,4Mo)  internes.

je l'ai eu pour *4¤*  

PS: C'est le plus lourd de tous mes Mac...


Edit: Qui va à Apple Expo 2005?
Remarque de roro sur ton "edit" : ça n'est pas le lieu pour ça ! ouvre un autre sujet ailleurs !


----------



## House M.D. (28 Juin 2005)

Alors, dans la série "j'ai des macs", voilà ma liste  :

- PowerBook G4 15" 1,5 GHz SuperDrive
- PowerBook G4 12" 867 MHz SuperDrive
- PowerBook 5300cs 100 MHz sans son adaptateur secteur (une âme charitable...)
- PowerBook Duo230 avec son SuperDrive (sisi, on appelait ça comme ça avant les lecteurs disquette 1,4 Mo   )
- PowerMac 6360 (il est dans la famille)


----------



## mfay (30 Juin 2005)

Mise à jour de ma liste :

Apple 2e
Apple 2c
Apple 2gs

Mac SE 2 lecteurs disquettes
Mac SE
Mac SI
2 x Mac Lc475
Lc 630 (avec carte intel 486)
Pm 6100
iBook 500
Pm G4 biGiga
Pwb G4 1Ghz
Mac Mini 1.42
Pm G5 bi1.8 Ghz

Ca y est, j'ai la quinzaine  Dont 4 machines qui permettent de jouer en réseaux chez moi  (UT /COD / ...)

Et en juillet, un vieux performa 6400 revient chez son papa.

Et accessoirement, un vieux HP 1Ghz


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2005)

cdbvs a dit:
			
		

> Salut c'est Cdbvs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben moi aussi, j'en ai un, avec 128 Mo de Ram (deux barrettes de 128, mais pas de bol, il ne les reconnais que comme des 64), cartes Tuner TV et FM, carte d'acquisition Video, disque dur de 20 Go, et la barrette de 512 Ko de cache niveau 2 à été remplacée par une carte Sonnet Crescendo G3/400 Mhz avec 1 Mo de cache niveau 2 à 200 Mhz. Il est entouré d'un graveur externe Yamaha 6416, et d'un Scanner Agfa StudioScan II SI capable de scanner des documents de 35x22 cm. Il a remplacé un 5500/225 beige dont le processeur 603 avait claqué.

Pour imprimer, il passe par le réseau.

Il est entouré à la maison de trois autres Mac :

L'iMac DV450 de mon fils ainé (40 Go/384 Mo)
Mon iMac G4/700 (160 Go/512 Mo)
Mon powerBook G3/233 PDQ(Le modèle entre le WallStreet et le premier "Clavier Bronze", en 2 Go mais plus pour longtemps/288 Mo)
Le tout en réseau organisé par une FreeBox type 4 en mode routeur, et un switch 10/100 base T avec deux imprimantes, une Canon BJC3300 et une Epson Stylus Photo 750.

Avant ça, deux autres Mac étaient passés par la maison, avant le 5500 beige, un 53OO/100 et encore avant un SE30. Avant ce dernier, c'était un Atari ST (1040 STf) équipé de MagicSac, l'émulateur Mac qui faisait tourner Mac OS 5, et encore avant un Sinclair ZX81 salement traffiqué.


----------



## hichem (8 Juillet 2005)

j'ai powerbook 145 qui a été formaté par mon petit frère qui fait ces débuts dans l'informatique et quand j'ai voulu réstaurer la dsiquette était endomagé .
que dois je faire ???? merci


----------



## hichem (8 Juillet 2005)

1 powerbook145 et un autre ibook g3


----------



## Paul (9 Juillet 2005)

à mon tour;
128k upgradé en macplus
un SE
un quadra 700
un peforma 5400/180
powerbook 1,33 ghz.

quelques PC aussi, mais c juste pour l'équilibre de la force...


----------



## franzthiery (30 Juillet 2005)

Chez moi il y a :

1 Classic.
1 iMac bondy Blue 233 rev...  A ou B, je ne sais plus.
1 iBook blanc 12' pour ma copine
1 PowerMac G5 1,8 mono (oui celui qui freeze) pour ma pomme.  lol   

Si quelqu'un a un lecteur cd à fente pour mon iMac, je lui suis éternellement reconnaîssant.:love:

Salut  :¬)


----------



## Etienne (31 Juillet 2005)

Si je compte bien :

1 Mac plus
1 LC
1 LC 475 (out of )
1 Si ( en prêt )
3 Quadra's 650
1 Quadra 800
1 PM 6100 
1 PM 8100 ( out of order )
1 PM 7200 ( en prêt )
1 PM 7500
1 PM 7600
1 PM 5200
1 G4 400

euh et j'avoue, oui...
3 PIII de 600, 800 et 1 Ghz. Juste pour les enfants, bien sûr !

Mon plus grand plaisir depuis quelques années : bidouiller les Mac compatibles avec du matériel pc. Cartes en tout genre, disques durs et lecteurs / graveurs divers. Chuis toujours surpris de voir du "windows only" tourner sur Apple ! Là, je vais tester une carte aquisition TV sur le G4... :love:


----------



## Ulyxes (31 Juillet 2005)

Voici ma liste actuelle :

Mac LC475
PM G3 Desktop Beige
PB G3
eMac, la grosse bête de 23 kg, Apple aurait pu mettre des poignées, mais non il est absolument lisse , sans cela, super.

 Mais avant, j'ai commencé avec Apple I puis II, puis LISA et enfin le Macintosh SE. Une (parenthèse PC). Beaucoup plus tard le LC II, le LC III, Mac II SI, Perfoma 630, Performa 6200 . A nouveau une (parenthèse PC), puis les ceusses ci-dessus.

Vu que d'autres l'ont fait, allons-y pour les périphs :

 - Apple Color Stylewriter 4500
 - Apple StyleWrite 1200
- HP AIO LaserWriter 3030
 - lecteurs CD_ROM LaCie, ZIP100, Modem 56k, hub, Modem adsl etc...
- et une forêt de câbles


----------



## jeandurant (5 Août 2005)

1 6320
1 g3 bw
1 g4 mdd
1 imac 400
1 ibook
2 pb g4 15"
20 preforma 5200 (récupérés à la décharge)

26 en tout


----------



## vincmyl (5 Août 2005)

Moi je cherche un Power CD


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2005)

mise à jour

Ti667
BiPro450 (mon vieux compagnon)
2x Imacs 400DV
eMac 800 :affraid:
iBook 700
iPod 4G 20Go
et la belle Kensington StudioMouse à Trackpad... 

promis, un jour je passe sous Intel...


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2005)

il sort d'ou cette emac ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2005)

hep, Professeur Rolin : ta gueule !


----------



## buxtehude (6 Août 2005)

2 MAC SE
1 I MAC G5

une laser writer II 
est-il possible de la connecter à l'IMAC ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

buxtehude a dit:
			
		

> 2 MAC SE
> 1 I MAC G5
> 
> une laser writer II
> est-il possible de la connecter à l'IMAC ?



Des solutions existent, mais par contre, les pilotes de LaserWriter II sous OS X, là, j'ai un gros doute !


----------



## Caddie Rider (6 Août 2005)

ben moi j'en ai juste deux  

iMac 17" Flat Screen G4
PowerBook 12" G4


----------



## zebigbug (8 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'en ai juste deux
> 
> iMac 17" Flat Screen G4
> PowerBook 12" G4



perso juste une peu plus d'une vingtaine ....


----------



## buxtehude (8 Août 2005)

merci à Pascal 77 pour sa réponse

une laser writer II 
est-il possible de la connecter à l'IMAC ? 



Des solutions existent, mais par contre, les pilotes de LaserWriter II sous OS X, là, j'ai un gros doute !


----------



## skate&apple (8 Août 2005)

one scanner apple CD 150  

la liste:

powerbook 100
centris 660av
6100/66
se/30 (6)
LC3 (2)
LC475 (2)
mac IIci (4)
mac IIcx (1)
mac II
classic II
powerbook 520
powermac G3 (4)
IIsi
IIfx
II
IIc
performa 5300
8100/100
performa 630
IIvx
performa 6200
G3 (2)
6500/250
8100/100av
8100/110
centris 650
imac G4


----------



## macduke (11 Août 2005)

Pour ma part : 

SE
SE/30
Performa 400
Performa 5260
Performa 5300
G3/266
G3/400 BB
G4/400
Pbook G4/550

Et puis un modèle rare : une pippin (ou atmark) modèle développeur.


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

Ma liste :

Heu...non ca va être trop long


----------



## palou (22 Août 2005)

Salut à tout le monde
J'ai un LCIII
un LC475
un IICi
un performa 6200/120
un ppc 8600/300
et un G4/400 agp
et ils fonctionnent tous le LC 475 c'est quand même le + simple et le + fiable de tous mme si c'est trés limité


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2005)

palou a dit:
			
		

> un performa 6200/120




   C'est quoi c'te bête ?, je connaissais les 6200/75 et les 6260 et 6320/120 (tous deux déclinaisons du 6300/100), mais ni moi ni MacTracker ne connaissons le 6200/120


----------



## I-bouk (22 Août 2005)

J'ai un PowerMac depuis peut, et avant un eMac ( que mes parents on racheté )   

et c'est le bonheur


----------



## zebigbug (22 Août 2005)

Mac 512 upgrade en Mac Plus
mac Plus
SE
se/30
classic
classic couleur


Lc
Lc II
Lc III
Lc 460
Lc 475
Lc 630
Mac SI

performa 400

Mac II
Mac II CX
Mac II CI


Quadra 700
Quadra 950

7100
7200
7300
7500
7600

2 StarMAx

Divers powerbook 145 , 180 etc etc 

plus diverses bricoles


----------



## ROB 59 (26 Août 2005)

Salut,
Apple II GS
Performa 400
G3
G5


----------



## jesusft (29 Août 2005)

Salut,

En route:
PM G4 2*450MHz
PWB G4 1.67 GHz

En stock en cas de prob:
PowerPC
Apple IIe


----------



## palou (30 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi c'te bête ?, je connaissais les 6200/75 et les 6260 et 6320/120 (tous deux déclinaisons du 6300/100), mais ni moi ni MacTracker ne connaissons le 6200/120


Alors c'est un performa 6200 c'est écrit dessus comme le port-salut et il tourne à 120 mhz après vérification avec divers applis; comme je l'ai eu d'occase il y a trois ans environ, je ne peux pas te dire si la carte mère a été changée car si vous ne connaissez pas ce modèle dans vos réfèrebces je pense que ce doit être le cas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2005)

Un iMac G3 233 Mhz révision B, qui tient encore la route même s'il peine un peu. Mon premier ordinateur et donc mon premier Mac.

Mais avant j'avais pratiqué le PC sous MS-DOS et même ce chef d'oeuvre de la technologie française : le Thomson TO7. Cocorico !


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2005)

et hop une isight par la grâce de Saint-Baax !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2005)

palou a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est un performa 6200 c'est écrit dessus comme le port-salut et il tourne à 120 mhz après vérification avec divers applis; comme je l'ai eu d'occase il y a trois ans environ, je ne peux pas te dire si la carte mère a été changée car si vous ne connaissez pas ce modèle dans vos réfèrebces je pense que ce doit être le cas



Donc, il doit avoir une carte mère de 6260 ou de 6320. Pour le savoir, tu lances informations système, depuis le menu pomme, et tu regardes le modèle, sur la première page, sous la mémoire si je me souviens bien.


----------



## claride (3 Septembre 2005)

Salut,

1 powerbook 15' alu
1 powermac G4 AGP + écran TFT 15' apple
1 ibook 12' G4
1 ibook 12' G3
1 newton 130 neuf ( merci sylvain )
1 newton 120

et DEPUIS CE MATIN :

1 apple II/c avec son écran, ses notices, un livre sur sa progarmmation, une trentaine de disquettes, un joystick apple,.... c'est la saint qui aujoud'hui?

allez, allumage de la bête programmé cet après midi

claride : à la recherche de ce qui est mobile avec une pomme dessus....


----------



## Piyo (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

moi j'ai :

- 1 mac plus
- 1 se/30
- 1 IIci
- 1 performa 580
- 1 power book 150
- 2 power pc 5260/120
- 2 imac G3
- 1 imac G5 (bientôt)

et un Lc 630 avec entrée vidéo.

Ça fait 11 en tout plus 2  ...  de Pc


----------



## SveDec (15 Novembre 2005)

Ya vraiment des tarés dans le tas


----------



## Piyo (16 Novembre 2005)

Moi je vais en avoir bientôt un imac G5 20".


----------



## TheEdge (16 Novembre 2005)

Salut,
Moi je collectionne un peu les Mac portables. Je possède :
 - Apple //c
 - Mac Plus
 - Powerbook 140
 - Powerbook 520
 - Powerbook 520c

D'ailleurs si vous avez d'anciens PB (ou un Mac portable...) qui vous encombrent je suis preneur


----------



## macmaniaque (16 Novembre 2005)

salut, et bien moi, j'ai un iMac G5 17" enfin j'avais parce qu'il est parti en SAV...
Un iMac G3 Flower Power !!!  

je sait c'est marqué en dessous vous allez me dire mais...
... j'ai aussi un vieux de la vielle encore que...

un Performa 5260/120, un vieu bousin qui crépite toujours... (j'ose pas le mettre dans ma signature...)


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Novembre 2005)

Salut,

moi c'est :

- 1 Apple IIc
- PowerBook 15'' 1.67Ghz
- 1 iMac G5 20'' rev.a
- 1 mac mini 1.25 @ 1.5 Ghz


----------



## vg93179 (16 Novembre 2005)

Un PM G5
Un PB G4 

J'ai du mettre aux encombrants mon imac G3 DV SE... j'eusse aimer le garder, mais ma femme crisait parce que ca encombrait le débarras dans l'appart... faut dire qu'il marchait plus depuis plus d'un an...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Novembre 2005)

Un eMac (ATI) .... et parfois un autre que je répare....


----------



## quark (16 Novembre 2005)

On croirait pas comme ça, mais quand on se met à les compter, ça fait quand même beaucoup  

Ahem, j'ai donc:

A la maison:

un LC 2
un Powerbook 100 (oui, le premier après le Mac Portable)
un iMac G3 400 Ruby (c'qu'il est beau, quand même)
un iMac G4 800
et mon plus récent, un Powerbook G4 1,67 Ghz
Le prochain, ce sera un Mac Mini de la génération à venir, pour brancher sur la télé.

Au bureau (j'ai fait switcher toutes les boites où j'ai travaillé), on a:

2 iMac G4 700
1 iMac G4 800
1 Powerbook G3 500 "pismo" (franchement, je suis pas trop dans le trip vintage mais c'est vraiment le meilleur portable que j'ai jamais utilisé, silencieux, autonome, rapide, fiable, le top quoi)
1 Powerbook G4 1,5 Ghz
et les petits derniers qui arrivent bientôt : 3 (silencieux, j'espère) iMac G5 2,1 Ghz

Je me suis déjà résolu à donner d'anciens macs, en leur trouvant des usages honorables, mais j'en ai jamais jeté... vu qu'il marchent toujours :love: :love: :love:

Après ça, faut pas s'étonner de se faire engueuler parce qu'il y a des macs partout... :rateau:


----------



## quark (16 Novembre 2005)

Oups.

J'ai oublié mon bon vieux G3 300 (beige) qui commence à se faire vieux mais qui a des entrées et sorties audio cinch, pratiques pour numériser des vinyls.


----------



## OrdinoMac (16 Novembre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Un PM G5
> Un PB G4
> 
> J'ai du mettre aux encombrants mon imac G3 DV SE... j'eusse aimer le garder, mais ma femme crisait parce que ca encombrait le débarras dans l'appart... faut dire qu'il marchait plus depuis plus d'un an...




HORREUR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrdinoMac (16 Novembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Un eMac (ATI) .... et parfois un autre que je répare....




et pas de LC ?


----------



## Piyo (17 Novembre 2005)

En passant, ceux qui veulent se débarrasser de leur mac se, se/30, classic, classic II, 
je suis disponible (je vis au Canada).


----------



## Piyo (8 Février 2006)

Ça fait des siècle que personne n'a répondu.


----------



## Piyo (8 Février 2006)

enfin! une signature!!!


----------



## doudou83 (8 Février 2006)

Hello !!!
moi , je possède in Imac G4 800 Mhz 17" ( la grosse boule ) il est beau !!!!!!!!!! il est peut être un peu dépassé ? mais bon , je l'aime ....:love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2006)

T'as raison, l'iMac G4 est le plus réussi des iMac, sur le plan esthétique.


----------



## doudou83 (8 Février 2006)

OH oui !!!!!!!!!!!:love:    :love:


----------



## CBi (8 Février 2006)

Tout pour le design...

2 Macs chez moi =

-iMac G4 que moi aussi je n'ai pu me résoudre à remplacer par une boîte à pizza = je viens donc de changer mon 800 17' pour un 1.25 également 17' (je trouve le 20' moins équilibré), histoire d'avoir Airport Extreme et USB2.

-iMac G3 333 Bleu également référence en design, et qui me sert de réveil-radio après avoir été équipé d'un dongle USB,

Malheureusement, je n'ai plus mon vieux Mac SE 30 que ma mère a bazardé, il avait pourtant un joli modem externe Apple orné d'une pomme multicolore, qui m'avait permis de faire mes premiers essais d'internet...


----------



## Vondutch (8 Février 2006)

A la maison chaque membre de la famille possède son mac (saul la maman ) :
- Un Imac G4 Tournesol pour mon papa
- Un Imac 17" G5 Rév B pour le Frangin
- Un Imac G5 17" Isight pour moi...

Voilou voilà


----------



## Nanoux (8 Février 2006)

Ben nous c'est presque un apple center;

1 IMac G3 
1 Powerbook 12''
1 IMac 20''
 et mon joujou ...
1 IMac 20'' Isight.

N'ont pas survécu 1 Ibook 12'' et 1 Powerbook 12''.

Pour le collector, nous gardons notre Ibook G3. Nous n'avons plus de chargeur de batterie. Si l'un(e) d'entre vous pouvait nous dépanner, il reprendrait vie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2006)

Alors ici, pas mal de matos aussi, mais un peu plus ancien :

1 iMac G4/700 15" - OS X 10.3.9
1 iMac G3 DV 450 - OS X 10.3.9
2 powerBook G3 PDQ (1 233Mhz écran 12" OS 9.2.2 et 1 266 Mhz écran 14" OS X 10.2.8)
1 PowerMac 5500/275 (anthracite) dopé par une carte Sonnet G3 à 400 Mhz. - OS 9.2.2

En prévision : 1 iBook G3/300 (palourde) et un iBook G4 14" neuf.

Seule ombre au tableau, y a un PC sous ouinedaube aussi, compatibilité avec l'IUT de mon fils oblige.

Ah oui, les "chers disparus" : 1 SE 30, mon premier Mac revendu pour acheter une imprimante au performa 5300/100 qui l'a remplacé, le dit 5300 ayant été par la suite échangé contre un 5500/225 (c'est lui qui a "étrenné" la carte Sonnet du 5500/275 qui l'a remplacé lorsque son processeur 603 à grillé). Avant tout ça, il y avait eu en premier un Sinclair ZX 81, puis un Atari 1040STf.


----------



## Piyo (10 Février 2006)

moi je l'ai toujours mon *SE/30*. j'aimerais mettre plus de *ram* que *8 mo* mais c'est le maximum tant que je n'ai pas changé la *rom* qui permet d'avoir jusqu'à *128 mo* de *ram*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'ai toujours mon *SE/30*. j'aimerais mettre plus de *ram* que *8 mo* mais c'est le maximum tant que je n'ai pas changé la *rom* qui permet d'avoir jusqu'à *128 mo* de *ram*



Mais non, pas de rom à changer, il te suffit de mettre dans le dossier "Extensions" de ton dossier système une extension nommée "Mode 32" (qu'on trouve sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple ), et tu pourra mettre toute la ram dont tu peux disposer. Le mien disposait de 20 mo (4x4Mo et 4x1Mo). Le problème est de trouver aujourd'hui, des barrettes simm 30 broches, d'autant que tu dois obligatoirement les disposer par groupes de 4 barrettes identiques (huit emplacements dans le SE 30).


----------



## saxo (10 Février 2006)

A la maison :
1 PowerMac G5 bipro 1,8Ghz, 1,25Go RAM, DD 80Go + 160Go, écran Cinema Display 22"
2 iMac G3 333 pour les enfants
1 PowerBook G3 Lombard pour Madame (mais elle veut un autre Mac, genre iMac 20")
1 Newton MP2000

Et prochainement, fourni par le boulot, un MacBook Pro.

Suis-je bête, il y a tout dans ma signature


----------



## Mr U (11 Février 2006)

Au placard : - Mac SE et Mac Classic. Je les garde pour que mes futurs gamins puissent voir ce qu'était l'informatique de notre temps.  

Encore en activité : iMac G3 et iMac G5 iSight


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (11 Février 2006)

Un PowerMac G4 Dual MDD et un Mac LC original. Et une station NextSTep!


----------



## Kreck (12 Février 2006)

Par chez moi:
un iBook G4 1,2 ghz 768 Mo de RAM (l'écran de 12" est un peu léger en qualité, mais la machine est géniale).
un eMac G4 800 avec 1 Go de RAM ; celui-là, je vais l'éventrer pour lui mettre un DD de 160 Go et un Pioneer DVR 110 (je vais poster ailleurs pour voir si c'est bien compatible avec la bête).
Prochain mac prévu pour dans 2 ans, mon cadeau des 40 ans  
 
Euh...
Je pourrais jamais patienter


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Février 2006)

3:
- un iMac G5 20"
- un iBook 12"
- et le meilleur pour la fin: un PowerBook 165!


----------



## esope (12 Février 2006)

en tout dans la maison:
un powermac G3 B&B
un powermac G4 Digital Audio 733mhz
deux ibook 12" (un pour mon frère et un pour moi)
et un imac 20" rev C

:love:


----------



## Advanting (12 Février 2006)

5 !
1 PB 12,
2 iBook 14
1 Titanium 800
1 PM G4


----------



## OrdinoMac (12 Février 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Prochain mac prévu pour dans 2 ans, mon cadeau des 40 ans



Tiens c'est une idée qu'il faut que je souffle à mon entourage.


----------



## Piyo (12 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, pas de rom à changer, il te suffit de mettre dans le dossier "Extensions" de ton dossier système une extension nommée "Mode 32" (qu'on trouve sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple ), et tu pourra mettre toute la ram dont tu peux disposer. Le mien disposait de 20 mo (4x4Mo et 4x1Mo). Le problème est de trouver aujourd'hui, des barrettes simm 30 broches, d'autant que tu dois obligatoirement les disposer par groupes de 4 barrettes identiques (huit emplacements dans le SE 30).


 J'ai vu un site qu'on peux changer la *rom* pour avoir *"mode 32"* (je pense). Ça disait qu'on peux remplacer par celle d'un *IIfx* ou *IIsi*.:mouais:


----------



## Piyo (12 Février 2006)

Mr U a dit:
			
		

> Au placard : - Mac SE et Mac Classic. Je les garde pour que mes futurs gamins puissent voir ce qu'était l'informatique de notre temps.



coollllll !!!!!!


----------



## MacVincent (13 Février 2006)

Je n'ai que 19 Mac!!!
Mais le plus puissant, c'est un iMac G3 333Mhz avec 320 Mo de RAM et 40 Go de disque-dur!
(et il est pô à moi, c'est à mon père, et y veux pas que j'le bidouille!)

(A part ça: PB G3 Wallstreet, PB G3 Kanga, PB 170, PB100, PM 7100, PM 6300, Performa 5200, LC 475, 1 LC 2, 3 LC 1, 3 Classic, 1 SE FDHD Longue vie aux Mac  )

@+


----------



## juan44 (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour, 4 macs à la maison :
- 2 iMacs G3/400 dVD Panther 10.3.9
- 1 G4/400 DVD Panther 10.3.9 (à vendre)
- 1 iMac G5 20" isigth Panther 10.4.5
Le tout en réseau via modem-routeur olitec SX500 et ça marche nickel....  
@+
juan


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu un site qu'on peux changer la *rom* pour avoir *"mode 32"* (je pense). Ça disait qu'on peux remplacer par celle d'un *IIfx* ou *IIsi*.:mouais:



Si tu t'en ressent pour dessouder/re-souder sur la carte mère des composants ayant trois ou quatre pattes par mm, et ne supportant pas la chaleur ... L'extension système mode 32 est gratuite, et ne nécessite qu'un drag'n drop et un redémarrage pour le même effet . 

EDIT : Ah, au fait, oublie la rom de IIsi, elle n'est pas plus "32 bits clean" que celle du SE 30, il fallait aussi mettre mode 32 sur les II si pour dépasser 8 Mo de mémoire, si mes souvenirs d'il y a une douzaine d'années ne m'abusent.


----------



## tantoillane (15 Février 2006)

et bin, que vous en avez des macs, vous faites quoi avec tout ça :rateau: , vous êtes sûr que vous en avez pas trop ?????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Février 2006)

Un G4 Cube 450 et un Mac book pro 1.83 :love:


----------



## OrdinoMac (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'en ressent pour dessouder/re-souder sur la carte mère des composants ayant trois ou quatre pattes par mm, et ne supportant pas la chaleur ... L'extension système mode 32 est gratuite, et ne nécessite qu'un drag'n drop et un redémarrage pour le même effet .



Je préfère aussi la solution Mode32, mais pour la rom si mes souvenirs sont bons, il y a un connecteur donc pas besoin de soudure.
Par contre pour trouver un IIsi avec cette rom, il me semble que c'est coton.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère aussi la solution Mode32, mais pour la rom si mes souvenirs sont bons, il y a un connecteur donc pas besoin de soudure.
> Par contre pour trouver un IIsi avec cette rom, il me semble que c'est coton.



T'as pas bien tout lu  :



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Ah, au fait, oublie la rom de IIsi, elle n'est pas plus "32 bits clean" que celle du SE 30, il fallait aussi mettre mode 32 sur les II si pour dépasser 8 Mo de mémoire, si mes souvenirs d'il y a une douzaine d'années ne m'abusent.


----------



## Piyo (16 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, au fait, oublie la rom de IIsi, elle n'est pas plus "32 bits clean" que celle du SE 30, il fallait aussi mettre mode 32 sur les II si pour dépasser 8 Mo de mémoire, si mes souvenirs d'il y a une douzaine d'années ne m'abusent.


 Le IIsi *a* *32 bit* clean. Seul le *II*, *IIx*, *IIcx*, et le *SE/30* n'ont pas *32 bit* clean. Tu n'a qu'à cliquer ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Le IIsi *a* *32 bit* clean. Seul le *II*, *IIx*, *IIcx*, et le *SE/30* n'ont pas *32 bit* clean. Tu n'a qu'à cliquer ici



Ça, c'est la théorie, en pratique, je bossait en 94 dans une boite ou il y avait deux si, dotés chacun de quatre barrettes de 2 Mo, soit 9 Mo en tout (1 Mo soudé sur la carte mère). Eh bien, sans "Mode 32", "a propos de votre Macintosh" annonçait seulement 8 Mo, pour avoir les 9, il fallait mettre l'extension. Par la suite, un ami à racheté pour sa fille un autre II si aux AGF, quand ils ont bradés leurs vieux Mac aux membres du personnel. J'ai remplacé les 4 barrettes de 1 Mo par 4 de 4 Mo, soit 17 Mo en tout ... Ben non, 8 Mo. J'ajoute "Mode 32" : 17 mo.

J'ai lu aussi des infos disant que les IIsi étaient 32 bits clean, ben pas tous. Il y en a eu quatre séries (Oceanic, Ray Ban, Erikson et Raffica), et au moins la première (Oceanic) ne l'était pas.


----------



## bacman (16 Février 2006)

actuellement 7, evidement c'est le *mac plus* qui est le plus cher à mon coeur, j'ai encore le sac de transport avec disque dur 20mo, style writer et un bon millier de disquettes diverses dont le fameux lode runner
ci-joint la liste de mes compagnons conservés ou cédés
en gras les machines conservées

Machines principales	                               Ecran	                       Année

Macintosh 128		                                                                 85
Macintosh 512		                                                                 85
*Mac plus*	                                                                        86
SE 2/20		                                                                        88
II CX 8/40	                                              13 pouces	                90
QUADRA 700	                                       16 pouces	                92
PPC 8100/80	                                       Sony 21 pouces	         94
PPC 9500/200	                                       apple 20 pouces	         96
PM G3 300	                                              apple 20 pouces	         98
PM G4 450	                                              apple 21 pouces	         99
PM G4 733	                                              apple 21 pouces	         2000
PM G4 bi 1GHZ	                                       apple TFT 17 pouces       2001
PM G4 bi 1,42 GHZ	                                apple TFT 22 pouces       2202
PM G5 bi 2,5 GHZ	                                apple TFT 23 pouces alu  2004
	                                                     apple TFT 30 pouces alu  2005
*PM QUAD 2,5 GHZ*		                                                   2006

Machines secondaires		

*SE 30 (collection)*		                                                   2000
*II FX (collection)* * 13 pouces*          2001
LC 475	                                              apple 13 pouces	         1993
LC 630	                                              apple 13 pouces	         1994
PM 7600	                                              apple 13 pouces	         1996
PM G3 266		                                                                        1997
Powerbook G3 LOMBART 266		                                            1999
powerbook titanium 400		                                                   2001
powerbook titanium 867		                                                   2002
Imac 2 G3  SE 600		                                                          2001
*Imac tournesol 1 GHZ*		                                            2004
*powerbook alu 1,25 GHZ*		                                            2004
*ibook G4 1,25 GHZ*	                                                          2005

le mac qui m'a le plus marqué à part le premier mac plus, est le quadra 700 , c'est celui qui a montré le plus grand progres en performances par rapport à la génération précédente.


----------



## OrdinoMac (16 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas bien tout lu  :


 Si, il me semble; Je confirme que le IIsi n'est pas 32 bit clean. Mais il existe une variante des IIsi avec 1 support ROM SIMM 72 broches pour mise à jour.


----------



## Piyo (17 Février 2006)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> Machines principales	                               Ecran	                       Année
> 
> Macintosh 128		                                                                 85
> Macintosh 512		                                                                 85
> ...


 Intéressant ton *SE/30 de collection*. Il ressemble à quoi?

Moi aussi j'ai un *mac plus* (beige), mais son *lecteur interne* est fini.
Avec 3 de mes mac *(mac plus, SE/30 et IIci)*, je suis en train de jongler avec les lecteurs internes. Celui du *SE/30* et du *mac plus* sont brisé. Seul celui du *IIci* est encore fonctionnel. Il est installer dans le *SE/30*.


----------



## Kreck (18 Février 2006)

J'ai plus que mon iBook ; le disque dur de mon eMac vient de griller


----------



## Pizouit (18 Février 2006)

un imac DV 400 mhz,  dd de 13 GO avant , le premier c'était un imac233, je l'ai donné 
c'est tout , pas de place pour plus  sniff


----------



## saxo (20 Février 2006)

saxo a dit:
			
		

> A la maison :
> 1 PowerMac G5 bipro 1,8Ghz, 1,25Go RAM, DD 80Go + 160Go, écran Cinema Display 22"
> 2 iMac G3 333 pour les enfants
> 1 PowerBook G3 Lombard pour Madame (mais elle veut un autre Mac, genre iMac 20")
> ...



J'ai rajouté un iMac G3 500MHz (40Go DD et 512 Mo RAM + airport dès que j'aurai trouvé un adaptateur) pour Madame.


Mode Bloc-note ON : penser à mettre à jour ma signature Mode Bloc-note OFF


----------



## Tchet (21 Février 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> actuellement 7, evidement c'est le *mac plus* qui est le plus cher à mon coeur, j'ai encore le sac de transport avec disque dur 20mo, style writer et un bon millier de disquettes diverses dont le fameux lode runner
> ci-joint la liste de mes compagnons conservés ou cédés
> en gras les machines conservées
> 
> ...



ben dit donc ,C un musée apple chez toi! 

moi tout est dans ma signature!


----------



## clichemac (23 Février 2006)

Moi tout est indiqué dans ma signature, mais j'aimerais avoir aussi un Imac premiere géneration ou un Ibook, leur design me fait craquer  .


----------



## zebigbug (23 Février 2006)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> actuellement 7, evidement c'est le *mac plus* qui est le plus cher à mon coeur, j'ai encore le sac de transport avec disque dur 20mo, style writer et un bon millier de disquettes diverses dont le fameux lode runner
> ci-joint la liste de mes compagnons conservés ou cédés
> en gras les machines conservées
> 
> ...




Alors mes 2 ou 3 macs ..
Mac 512 upgradé en Mac plus 
Mac plus
Se
se /30
classic
classic II
classic couleur
Mac II CI
Mac II CX 
Mac II Fx
Mac II
Mac VI
mac VX
Quadra 650
Quadra 950 ou 900 je ne sais plus
LC
LC II
LC III
LC 475
LC 630
LC 460 ( je crois)
7100
7200
7500
7600
8100
8500

g3 233
g3 266

quelques clones 
Starmax
umax ...

+ powerbook
100 , 180 ...


----------



## bacman (23 Février 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Alors mes 2 ou 3 macs ..
> Mac 512 upgradé en Mac plus
> Mac plus
> Se
> ...



hé hé, c'est lequel qui t'as le + entousiasmé


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> LC 460 ( je crois)



A titre documentaire, voici la liste exhaustive des Mac LC ayant vu le jour :

LC
LC II
LC III
LC III+
LC 475
LC 520
LC 550
LC 575
LC 580
LC 630 (plus sa déclinaison "DOS Compatible).

Pas de LC 460, donc. Par contre, le LC III+ à été aussi vendu sous les identités de Performa *460*, 466 et 467.

EDIT : Pour ceux qui souhaiteraient tout savoir de la prod d'Apple, une seule adresse : MacTracker (tourne sous Mac OS X, mais je ne sais pas si c'est du carbon ?)

EDIT Bis : Pour le quadra, s'il utilise des barrettes simm 30 broches, c'est un 900 (première génération de Quadra avec le 700), si se sont des simm 72 broches, c'est un 950 (dernière génération de Quadra avec le 850).


----------



## zebigbug (23 Février 2006)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> hé hé, c'est lequel qui t'as le + entousiasmé




Mac plus c'est LE mac 

le SE/30 c'est la bombinette

Le Mac classic couleur c'est le mac technologique

Le SI c'est la mac pro pas cher

Le LC c'est le mac pas cher et populaire

LE 7200 c'est mon premier mac acheté neuf

le 7500 c'est le 7200 avec plus de puissance

Le starmax c'est le clone en mieux

l'umax c'est dell avec un coeur de Mac

Le FX c'est ze bete of power

le CI , il a un je ne sais quoi ...

Le II c'est  LE premier mac professionnel pour le professionnel  avec des extensions ...


Si je devais en garder 1 c'est le se /30


----------



## zebigbug (23 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A titre documentaire, voici la liste exhaustive des Mac LC ayant vu le jour :
> 
> LC
> LC II
> ...




En fait cela doit etre un performa 460 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Performa_460

même type que le LC III +


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> En fait cela doit etre un performa 460
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Performa_460
> 
> même type que le LC III +



Ils racontent des bétises sur Wikipédia, le LC III+ n'était pas le Mac 68030 le plus rapide, il y avait le Mac II CI (même fréquence, mais meilleure carte mère et co-pro arythmétique) et surtout le Mac II fx, dont le 68030 à 40 Mhz pulvérisait tout ce qui se faisait avant les Quadra 700/900 (et encore, le 700, ch'suis même pas sur) !


----------



## moPod (23 Février 2006)

Moi j'ai un Mac mini et bientot un MacBook Pro   mais je peux dire aussi malgrè mes petits 17 ans (presque 18) que quand zétais petit, eh ben...je zouais sur un Macintosh à mon école primaire...savoir lequel maintenant lol...
Heu alors, il avait un écran couleur, une unité centrale en dessous de l'écran que l'on allumait par dérrière, tout ca avec un lecteur de disquette.
J'adorais ces jeux...


----------



## bacman (23 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ils racontent des bétises sur Wikipédia, le LC III+ n'était pas le Mac 68030 le plus rapide, il y avait le Mac II CI (même fréquence, mais meilleure carte mère et co-pro arythmétique) et surtout le Mac II fx, dont le 68030 à 40 Mhz pulvérisait tout ce qui se faisait avant les Quadra 700/900 (et encore, le 700, ch'suis même pas sur) !


moi si ,j'ai eu les 2, le 68040 a marqué un bond considérable en perfs par rapport au 68030 .
beaucoup d'applis plantaient systematiquement et il fallu attendre parfois plus de 2 mois pour  les mises à jour et bosser sereinement (xpress en particulier.)


----------



## zebigbug (23 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ils racontent des bétises sur Wikipédia, le LC III+ n'était pas le Mac 68030 le plus rapide, il y avait le Mac II CI (même fréquence, mais meilleure carte mère et co-pro arythmétique) et surtout le Mac II fx, dont le 68030 à 40 Mhz pulvérisait tout ce qui se faisait avant les Quadra 700/900 (et encore, le 700, ch'suis même pas sur) !




C'est un performa 460 que je dois avoir ...

Mais les performa , comme les LC étaient des machines Low Cost , donc il est évident que ces derniéres était moins  rapide ...

Néanmoins , on trouve encore des processeurs 68040 à la vente pour booster des LC , je me demande si cela ne permettrait pas d'arriver au même niveau que les CI ..

Anecdocte ...

Je me demande si le FX n'était pas le seul Mac à avoir deux piles internes ...

J'en ai qu'un tous les slots de mémoire sont pleins .. Mais je ne sais plus la capacité


----------



## bacman (23 Février 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si le FX n'était pas le seul Mac à avoir deux piles internes ...
> 
> J'en ai qu'un tous les slots de mémoire sont pleins .. Mais je ne sais plus la capacité



ram maxi du IIfx, 8 slots de 16 mo simms à 80ns soit 128 mo
la machine  a surtout 6 nubus et un PDS


----------



## OrdinoMac (23 Février 2006)

Moi c'est dans ma signature. Entre l'apple IIe et le MDD il y un peu plus de soixante machines plus des doublons


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2006)

Eh bien, pour moi, ce sera un nombre bien plus réduit : actuellement 3 (imac g5, ibook g3, imac g3), un quatrième à venir (surement un powerbook g4 si le refurb le veut bien ).
Et avant, un powerpc 6100/60 (2 alim cramées en 3 ans) qui a fini à la poubelle sans regrets, un lc et un se30 increvables  donnés à des amis et qui peut être tournent encore...
quelques autres machines de récupération mais qui n'ont pas longtempts séjourné chez moi... juste le temps de trouver des gens qui en voulaient bien.

Sans oublier le macplus sur lequel j'ai fait mes armes, mais... il n'était pas à moi 

Mais je pourrais vous parler de mes Atari


----------



## zebigbug (23 Février 2006)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> ram maxi du IIfx, 8 slots de 16 mo simms à 80ns soit 128 mo
> la machine  a surtout 6 nubus et un PDS




La machine que j'ai demarre mais pas d'affichage , probleme d'écran sans doute ..

J'ai lu une fois qu'un gars en avais récupérer 1 dans du beton , puis la nettoyer au karcher et ce dernier a refonctionné !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> moi si ,j'ai eu les 2, le 68040 a marqué un bond considérable en perfs par rapport au 68030 .
> beaucoup d'applis plantaient systematiquement et il fallu attendre parfois plus de 2 mois pour  les mises à jour et bosser sereinement (xpress en particulier.)



Je ne sais pas, j'ai eu un Quadra 700, mais pas de II fx, je pensais que le 68030 à 40 Mhz pouvait peut-être rivaliser avec le 68040 à 25 Mhz, mais le 68030 le plus rapide sur lequel j'ai pu travailler, c'était celui d'un Mac II CI. Par contre, je me souviens que sur les Mac à base de 68040, il y avait un truc qu'on pouvait désactiver pour améliorer la compatibilité si certaines applications plantaient. je ne me souviens plus de ce que c'était, juste qu'il y avait un gros 040 sur l'icône du tableau de bord.


----------



## Lila (24 Février 2006)

....3....


----------



## zebigbug (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas, j'ai eu un Quadra 700, mais pas de II fx, je pensais que le 68030 à 40 Mhz pouvait peut-être rivaliser avec le 68040 à 25 Mhz, mais le 68030 le plus rapide sur lequel j'ai pu travailler, c'était celui d'un Mac II CI. Par contre, je me souviens que sur les Mac à base de 68040, il y avait un truc qu'on pouvait désactiver pour améliorer la compatibilité si certaines applications plantaient. je ne me souviens plus de ce que c'était, juste qu'il y avait un gros 040 sur l'icône du tableau de bord.




Bonne question ...

la seule chose que je me rappelle c'est qu'il existait des cartes accéleratrices pour Mac CI et pas pour Fx ..

Le FX avait un défaut ce sont le prix de ses barrettes de mémoire assez chére ..

Je crois me souvenir qu'il existait des accélérateurs pour Mac FX pour faire evoluer la frequence jusqu'a 50 Mhz ...

le mac a base de 68040 le plus rapide vendu par Apple étant a ma connaissance le Quadra 840 AV 68040 à 40 Mhz


----------



## joubichou (24 Février 2006)

3

Ibook 500 dual usb,imac tournesol 17 pouces,imac g5 2 gigas 20 pouces


----------



## Souvaroff (24 Février 2006)

iMac G3 450 DV+, iMac G5 20" , iBook 12" G3 500 Combo iBook 14" G4 800 Combo 
ca fait 4


----------



## Monsieur Paul (24 Février 2006)

J'ai:
-un splendide iMac DV+ 450 Sage, à qui j'ai offert un disque interne de 60 Go et 384 Mo de ram au total
-un iBook G3 600 MHz Combo, lui il a eu un HD de 40 Go, et il est à 640 Mo
-un iMac G5 20 pouces/ 2GHz, qui a reçu ses 2 Go de ram en bus 128 bits

ça fait trois, sauf que l'iMac G3 va déménager chez papimami pour initiation aux joies de l'Internet

(maintenant, je lorgne un mini à la place)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Monsieur Paul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai:
> -un splendide iMac DV+ 450 Sage, à qui j'ai offert un disque interne de 60 Go et 384 Mo de ram au total
> -un iBook G3 600 MHz Combo, lui il a eu un HD de 40 Go, et il est à 640 Mo
> -un iMac G5 20 pouces/ 2GHz, qui a reçu ses 2 Go de ram en bus 128 bits
> ...



Marrant, à peu de choses près, mon fils à le même iMac DV 450 sage (à mon avis la couleur la plus sympa dans les iMac G3) avec 384 Mo de ram,  sauf que lui, le 20 Go d'origine à été remplacé par un 40 (qui lui même avait été remplacé par un 160 dans mon iMac G4) !


----------



## DeniX (25 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

deux Mac SE abandonnés dans un débarras 

un Perforrma 5400/160 avec carte Sonnet G3 (1997)

un iMac G3 DV 400 (2000)

un PM G5 2 x 1,8 GHz (2005)

DeniX


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> deux Mac SE abandonnés dans un débarras
> 
> ...



Elle marche toujours, la carte USB/Firewire sur le 5400 ?


----------



## teo (25 Février 2006)

PowerBook _WallStreet_ G3 266 MHz/ 128 Mo (PDQ _Pretty Damn Quick_  )
avec Lecteur disquette, Lecteur CD, Lecteur Zip. Un changement de batterie nécessaire. Peut-être un changement de modem, on verra

Titanium G4 400 MHz / 512 Mo

Mac Mini 1,5 MHz / 1 Go

Je vais gentiment m'occuper du _WallStreet_, j'ai envie de lui mettre 2x256 dans le ventre  C'est une si belle machine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> PowerBook _WallStreet_ G3 266 MHz/ 128 Mo (PDQ _Pretty Damn Quick_  )
> avec Lecteur disquette, Lecteur CD, Lecteur Zip. Un changement de batterie nécessaire. Peut-être un changement de modem, on verra
> 
> Titanium G4 400 MHz / 512 Mo
> ...



J'ai le même, avec 384 Mo (256 dessous et 128 en attendant mieux au dessus) de Ram et 40 Go de disque dur, sous OS X 10.2.8 (mais il y a aussi 9.2.2 et 8.6 dessus), il assure bien, quand je leur dit que c'est un Mac de 1998, mes clients "PC" ne veulent pas me croire : "Quoi, avec un écran comme ça, c'est pas possible qu'il soit si vieux !"

Il a une PC Card USB 1.1 et une Firewire 400 pour communiquer avec les machines modernes, aussi un ZIP, et un SuperDisk (disquettes 3,5 pouces de 120 Mo ET disquettes ordinaires), en plus du lecteur de CD de base (qui ne lis pas les RW, dommage).

Le seul regret, c'est que Jaguar ne reconnaisse pas le SCSI intégré, je suis obligé de redémarrer en8.6 ou en 9.2.2 pour utiliser mon scanner. Ce qui est marrant, c'est que mon vieux graveur SCSI externe est lui vu par le système ... comme un graveur de baie d'extension


----------



## DeniX (25 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Elle marche toujours, la carte USB/Firewire sur le 5400 ?


Bonsoir Pascal  
Actuellement c'est une carte Ethernet Farallon pour un réseau local. Comme tu le sais les 2 cartes ne peuvent malheureusement pas cohabiter      mais je la garde précieusement comme le Performa avec lequel j'ai découvert l'informatique et le Mac à une époque où Apple était très au fond de la vague (1997). Que de changements depuis !!  
Merci encore

DeniX


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Pascal
> Actuellement c'est une carte Ethernet Farallon pour un réseau local. Comme tu le sais les 2 cartes ne peuvent malheureusement pas cohabiter      mais je la garde précieusement comme le Performa avec lequel j'ai découvert l'informatique et le Mac à une époque où Apple était très au fond de la vague (1997). Que de changements depuis !!
> Merci encore
> 
> DeniX



Si, tu peux faire cohabiter les deux, avec une carte ethernet CS II (si je te dis ça, c'est que celle de mon 5500 ne sert plus actuellement   )


----------



## DeniX (26 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si, tu peux faire cohabiter les deux, avec une carte ethernet CS II (si je te dis ça, c'est que celle de mon 5500 ne sert plus actuellement   )


Bonjour
ça m'intéresse évidemment     peux tu me donner quelques infos sur l'installation des 2 cartes  le 5400 et 5500 sont très proches je crois?

DeniX


----------



## LC475 (26 Février 2006)

Je possède 5 Mac :
- un Mini G4/1,25 (surf)
- un iBook G3/800 (boulot)
- un iMac G3/350 (mp3 & DVD)
- un Classic (en souvenir)
- un LC475 (prêté à un ami)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> ça m'intéresse évidemment     peux tu me donner quelques infos sur l'installation des 2 cartes  le 5400 et 5500 sont très proches je crois?
> 
> DeniX



simple, la carte réseau dont je te parle prend la place du modem interne.


----------



## DeniX (26 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> simple, la carte réseau dont je te parle prend la place du modem interne.


Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr!! merci Pascal  et ta carte, tu la vendrais pas par hasard ?     

DeniX


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr!! merci Pascal  et ta carte, tu la vendrais pas par hasard ?
> 
> DeniX



NAN ! ... Mais je veux bien te la donner  (je te propose la suite par MP)


----------



## Piyo (3 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> deux Mac SE abandonnés dans un débarras


!!! Quoi !!! pourquoi t'a fais ça?


----------



## Piyo (3 Mars 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Je possède 5 Mac :
> - un Mini G4/1,25 (surf)
> - un iBook G3/800 (boulot)
> - un iMac G3/350 (mp3 & DVD)
> ...


Intéressant

Moi j'ai:

-1 Mac Plus, 4 mo de ram (lecteur interne fini)
-1 SE/30, 8 mo de ram + dd 80 mo (rien à dire)
-1 IIci, 8 mo de ram + dd 160 mo + carte 50 mhz + carte vidéo 640 x 870 (détail: lire signature. mais il le fait un peu moins)
-1 Lc 630, 20 mo de ram + dd 500 mo (dd de 4 go, n'a jamais fonctionner sauf dans imac)
-1 power book 150, ?? de ram + dd 500 mo (écran fini irréparrable)
-1 performa 580, 28 mo de ram + dd 2,6 go (rien à dire)
-2 power pc 5260/120, 1er : 32 mo de ram + dd 1,5 go + carte modem(56k)    2e : 64 mo de ram + dd 1,5 go + carte éternet (rien à dire)
-1 imac G3 233 mhz, 256 mo de ram + dd 40 go (rien à dire)
-1 imac G3 400 mhz, ??? de ram + dd 10 go (rien à dire)
-1 imac G5 20", 1,5 go de ram + dd 250 go (rien à dire)


----------



## DeniX (6 Mars 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> !!! Quoi !!! pourquoi t'a fais ça?


Les deux Mac SE ne sont pas dans un bon état et sans clavier mais un bidouilleur pourrait surement en faire quelque chose.   
Je vais les réveiller et si  quelqu'un est preneur &#8230;     

DeniX


----------



## zebigbug (6 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Les deux Mac SE ne sont pas dans un bon état et sans clavier mais un bidouilleur pourrait surement en faire quelque chose.
> Je vais les réveiller et si  quequ'un est preneur &#8230;
> 
> DeniX


Si tu viens en RP , je suis preneur et en plus je te paye un cafe ou un the au choix  


J'ai acheté un Se double lecteur de diskette mais un des lecteurs est HS total ...


----------



## zebigbug (6 Mars 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant
> 
> -1 IIci, 8 mo de ram + dd 160 mo + carte 50 mhz + carte vidéo 640 x 870 (détail: lire signature. mais il le fait un peu moins)
> )



Au fait tu n'as pas testé le disque dur ?


----------



## Piyo (7 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Les deux Mac SE ne sont pas dans un bon état et sans clavier mais un bidouilleur pourrait surement en faire quelque chose.
> Je vais les réveiller et si  quelqu'un est preneur
> 
> DeniX


Moi aussi je suis preneur... si tu peux l'envoyer.


----------



## Piyo (7 Mars 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tu n'as pas testé le disque dur ?


Il est sur le système 7.5 . Quand je le démarre, tout fonctionne bien, mais après quelque temps, il s'éteint tout seul.:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Il est sur le système 7.5 . Quand je le démarre, tout fonctionne bien, mais après quelque temps, il s'éteint tout seul.:rateau:



En 7.5, l'extinction automatique programmable était déjà implémentée, ça serait pas ça, des fois ? Sinon, ça pourrait aussi venir de l'alim.


----------



## DeniX (7 Mars 2006)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Si tu viens en RP , je suis preneur et en plus je te paye un cafe ou un the au choix





			
				Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Je serais preneur si tu peux les envoyer par la poste


Bonjour

Vous êtes 2 mais la solution zebigbug me semble la + simple. En effet l'expédition au Canada pour Piyo est estimée  sur le site de la poste à *167 euros       (*sous réserve d'une vérification dans un bureau)
A vous de voir

DeniX


----------



## Php21 (7 Mars 2006)

Au moins 1524 !!!
pour répondre à 1 qustion + ou - débile.
A la maison, au dela de 4 > j'attaque une collection
A@


----------



## Piyo (8 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En 7.5, l'extinction automatique programmable était déjà implémentée, ça serait pas ça, des fois ? Sinon, ça pourrait aussi venir de l'alim.


Je crois que c'est l'alim


----------



## Piyo (8 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Vous êtes 2 mais la solution zebigbug me semble la + simple. En effet l'expédition au Canada pour Piyo est estimée  sur le site de la poste à *167 euros       (*sous réserve d'une vérification dans un bureau)
> A vous de voir
> ...


Je ne croyais pas que c'était aussi cher mais si c'est ainsi, je crois que je vais tout laisser à Zebigbug. Sans ça, j'avais prévus qu'on se partage 50/50.


----------



## Piyo (8 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> *167 euros     *DeniX


Ça fait combien en dollar canadien?    

Oublie pas que je suis canadien.    

Bah. Juste à l'est. Tout près de l'océan.


----------



## DeniX (8 Mars 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne croyais pas que c'était aussi cher mais si c'est ainsi, je crois que je vais tout laisser à Zebigbug. Sans ça, j'avais prévus qu'on se partage 50/50.



Pour un seul Mac c'est env. 110 euros 
Zebigbug gagne le gros lot   à moins qu'il ne soit localisé en DOM 

DeniX


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Pour un seul Mac c'est env. 110 euros
> Zebigbug gagne le gros lot   à moins qu'il ne soit localisé en DOM
> 
> DeniX



Zebigbug ne réside pas dans un Dom, ni dans un Tom, il réside dans le sud de la Tasmanie !


----------



## DeniX (8 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Zebigbug ne réside pas dans un Dom, ni dans un Tom, il réside dans le sud de la Tasmanie !


 Que diable !! de Tasmanie  

DeniX


----------



## mfay (11 Mars 2006)

Petite mise à jour de ma liste : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 Apple IIe
1 Apple IIgs
1 Apple IIc
2 Mac SE
1 Mac IIsi
2 LC 475
1 Performa 630/dos (oh déjà un processeur intel 486).
1 6100
1 6400
1 iBook 500
1 Pwb 1Go
1 G4 BiGa
1 MacMini 1.42 (j'ai tout remplacé : mémoire, disque, airport, graveur)
1 G5 2x1.8
(1 PC HP 1 Giga à 200e, shhhuuuuuttttt)

Donc 17


----------



## zebigbug (11 Mars 2006)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Que diable !! de Tasmanie
> 
> DeniX




Oui gloire à satan !

heu , je m'égare ..

Tiens , demain je poste une photo de ma collection de compact ..

Si quelqu'un trouve les modéles exacts ( se , se 30 plus etc etc ...) , je les offre frais de port inclus ...


----------



## grig (12 Mars 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Petite mise à jour de ma liste :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si tu installes panther sur ton PC, yu es pardonné


----------



## jijir (12 Mars 2006)

Imac G5 Intel
Imac G4 15p 800
Imac G3 350
Power PC G4 800
Power PC G3  bureau *2
Serveur 8550/132
G3 Tour
PM 9600/233
6400/200
quadra 950
quadra 800 *2
quadra 700 *2
6100/60
7100/66
6200/75 *2
8100/100
6400/200
performa 5200
performa 5400
Mac LC
Centris 650
Mac II VX
pm 6320
pm II CI
Mac II VI
LC 630
LC 475
LC III
PM 7300/166
PM 4400/160
LC II
LC II CI *2
LC II CX
SE 30
LC IIX
Mac Plus
Mac SE *3
Mac Classic
Apple II e *3
Mac II fX
Mac II Si
Portables 145  
145B 
 100  
190
apple II c *2

14 écrans   2 Laserwriter  accessoires divers  TOUS en état de marche avec les différents OS d'époque, jeux, applications et fonds d'écrans After Dark peu connus comme Star Wars, Trek ...etc

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/zen.gif


----------



## Piyo (16 Mars 2006)

jijir a dit:
			
		

> Imac G5 Intel
> Imac G4 15p 800
> Imac G3 350
> Power PC G4 800
> ...


Wow! une vrai collection! 

Au fait, où les range-tu?


----------



## Lamar (16 Mars 2006)

jijir a dit:
			
		

> Imac G5 Intel
> Imac G4 15p 800
> Imac G3 350
> Power PC G4 800
> ...



Tu fais un tarif réduit pour les familles lors des visites ? 

Moi j'ai deux macs :
iBook G4 et iMac G3 dv
et ça me suffit


----------



## jijir (16 Mars 2006)




----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mars 2006)

jijir a dit:
			
		

>




tu me vends l'imac G3 a 50 euros  je t'en débarrasse :love: :rateau: :rose:  (si il marche bien sur  )


----------



## jijir (16 Mars 2006)

pour 50 euro, t'as le tout


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2006)

jijir a dit:
			
		

>


C'est à toi aussi ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/image.php?u=11765&dateline=1142163862:love:


----------



## Gollhy (17 Mars 2006)

une cinquantaine ici et une soixantaine ailleurs. Du G3 au G5 quad


----------



## fau6il (17 Mars 2006)

1. powerbook G3 15", "Bronze" OS 9.2.2
2. G4 17" "Tiger"


----------



## saxo (25 Mars 2006)

fau6il a dit:
			
		

> 1. powerbook G3 15", "Bronze" OS 9.2.2
> 2. G4 17" "Tiger"



Désolé de te corriger mais le bronze n'existe qu'en 14 "


Z'en ai un aussi (voir signature)

PS : penser à changer la signature pour cause d'arrivée du ptit dernier

Signature changé


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

d'ailleurs, si vous les postez ici, autant ne pas encombrer vos signatures, hein... 

cf mon profil pour ma part...


----------



## EtVlan (26 Mars 2006)

Un iMac G5 (Flambette)

Un iMac G3

Deux PowerPC G3

Un PowerPC 8500

Un PowerPC 8100

2 écrans Apple Multiple Scan 20

1 Bruleur DVD LaCie (SCSI)

2 Bruleur CD LaCie (SCSI)

1 Bruleur CD LaCie (USB)

etc...


----------



## EtVlan (26 Mars 2006)

Des intéressés...


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Mars 2006)

imac G3 pour 50 euros!!!! si il marche bien entendu :rateau:


----------



## fau6il (26 Mars 2006)

saxo a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te corriger mais le bronze n'existe qu'en 14 "
> 
> 
> Z'en ai un aussi (voir signature)













Désolé de te contredire, saxo, mais LE MIEN possède  un écran de 15", (500 M° - Firewire) et un clavier "bronze".


----------



## r0m1 (26 Mars 2006)

donc, pour notre petite famille, c'est: 

-un ibook et un powermac G3 pour moi 
-un ibook et un imac G5 pour mon frere
-un powermac G4 pour les parents 

voili voilou


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

fau6il a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te contredire, saxo, mais LE MIEN possède  un écran de 15", (500 M° - Firewire) et un clavier "bronze".




dommage, ce n'est pas un bronze mais un Pismo*.. et c'est bien 14"...

_dommage éliane..._

*firewire = pismo et sur les powerbooks noirs l'écran ne dépassa jamais 14"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dommage, ce n'est pas un bronze mais un Pismo*.. et c'est bien 14"...
> 
> _dommage éliane..._
> 
> *firewire = pismo et sur les powerbooks noirs l'écran ne dépassa jamais 14"...



En fait si, mais d'un dixième de pouce seulement (14,1 pouces), et de mémoire, les Pismo avaient aussi un clavier de couleur "Bronze", comme les "Lombards", ce qui peut entretenir la confusion pour ceux qui ne sont pas très au fait des détails. 

En fait, il n'y a jamais eu chez Apple de portable 15 pouces au format 4/3, les seuls sont les G4 et leurs successeurs MacBook Pro, au format dit "panoramique".

Ceci dit, la version 14,1" des PowerBook G3 avait vraiment un très bel écran, qui, à l'époque des premiers (WallStreet et PDQ) ridiculisait tout ce qui se faisait du "côté obscur".


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

l'art de couper les cheveux en 1/10ème de pouces...


----------



## House M.D. (27 Mars 2006)

Bon allez, trève de blahblah, voici ma liste  :

- PowerBook G4 15" Rev.C 1,5 GHz, 1 Go DDR, 80 Go 5400 trs/mn, option ATI 9700 Pro 128 Mo, SuperDrive, AirPort Extreme
- PowerBook 5300cs
- PowerBook Duo 230 avec son lecteur de disquettes externe

Dans la famille :
- ma soeurette : un PowerBook 12" Rev.A 867 MHz, 384 Mo DDR, 60 Go 5400 trs/mn, SuperDrive, AirPort Extreme
- ma marraine : PowerMac 6360 (qui a dit l'ancêtre? il est relié au net et c'est sa seule bécane !   )


----------



## Flyertwin (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Alors :

- un Quadra 630 sous Mac OS 7.5.3, avec un écran 15" Multiscan (principalement utilisé pour du fax, mail, upload/download FTP

- un PWB G3 Lombard 333 Mhz, série Bronze, 512 Mo RAM, Mac OS 6.2.2 (celui dont je me sers tous les jours

- Une palourde orange, 266 Mhz, 96 Mo RAM, Mac OS 9.2.2 (celui de ma fille)


----------



## zebigbug (29 Mars 2006)

je lance deux idées 

-- une association de collection sur Paris ou au moins une rencontre pour discuter 

Qui est pour ?

--  avec tous les macs que nous avons , si on faisait une expo ?


----------



## SveDec (29 Mars 2006)

Bonnes idées je trouve ... même si je n'ai aucun vieux Mac ^^


----------



## House M.D. (29 Mars 2006)

En effet, il y a de quoi réunir presque tout les Mac qui ont existé je pense


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

salut,

ben moi, comme beaucoup je pense, j'ai 1 mac, mon tout premier qui plus est.


----------



## EtVlan (30 Mars 2006)

Kisco, il ne fonctionne pas, ton lien...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Kisco, il ne fonctionne pas, ton lien...


Quel lien ? sur quel message ?


----------



## EtVlan (30 Mars 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> hÃ© ! je parie que c'est PommeA chez qui tu l'as trouvÃ© !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'était ce lien...


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2006)

dans un coin obscur, mais non humide ! de mon appart; il y a :
- un performa 6300 qui s'allume, mais ensuite impossible de trouver l'icône du disque dur...... :mouais: 
- un Powermac 7300 qui m'affiche un point d'interrogation quand je le démarre....:hein: 
- par contre les 2 écrans qui vont avec ces "ancêtres" fonctionnent très bien (ça ne me sert pas à grand chose du coup, mais bon...)....  :rateau: 
- un imac G3 (233) sur lequel il faudrait changer la carte vidéo pour qu'il fonctionne.....:love:


----------



## Piyo (4 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> - un Powermac 7300 qui m'affiche un point d'interrogation quand je le démarre....:hein:


Bin, c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas de système.


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Bin, c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas de système.


Ah ? j'savais pas.....


----------



## jujumacosx (4 Avril 2006)

Salut Cela faisait bien 1 ans t demai que je n'était pas revenu pour cause de soucis mai 
la je je possede : 1 Ibook G3 600 , Un MAC MINI G4 1,25 COMBO Pis un PowerBook G4 Les derniers 
1,5 GHZ SuperDrive , auparravant j'avait un eMac mais j'ai revendue cette soufflerie qui j'avoue me manque impeu lol 
J'avais aussi un PM B&B je l'ai donné a ma petitte niece il tourne toujours


----------



## fau6il (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait si, mais d'un dixième de pouce seulement (14,1 pouces), et de mémoire, les Pismo avaient aussi un clavier de couleur "Bronze", comme les "Lombards", ce qui peut entretenir la confusion pour ceux qui ne sont pas très au fait des détails.
> 
> En fait, il n'y a jamais eu chez Apple de portable 15 pouces au format 4/3, les seuls sont les G4 et leurs successeurs MacBook Pro, au format dit "panoramique".
> 
> Ceci dit, la version 14,1" des PowerBook G3 avait vraiment un très bel écran, qui, à l'époque des premiers (WallStreet et PDQ) ridiculisait tout ce qui se faisait du "côté obscur".








tout le monde!

Ce n'est pas un "Pismo"(génération précédente), mais un"Bronze" (à cause du clavier). La RAM était limitée à 500 Mo.(Elle était affichée à 1Go!!!)


En effet, alèm, la diagonale de l'écran atteint (au grand max) les 36 cm.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Donc un Lombard, mais pour cette machine, si la Ram était bien limitée à 512 Mo, Apple ne l'annonçait pas à 1 Go mais à 384 Mo. Par ailleurs, c'est de mémoire, peut être un posteur qui en a un pourrait-il nous confirmer ou infirmer, le Pismo avait aussi, je pense, un clavier "bronze".


----------



## fau6il (4 Avril 2006)

> Donc un Lombard, mais pour cette machine, si la Ram était bien limitée à 512 Mo, Apple ne l'annonçait pas à 1 Go mais à 384 Mo. Par ailleurs, c'est de mémoire, peut être un posteur qui en a un pourrait-il nous confirmer ou infirmer, le Pismo avait aussi, je pense, un clavier "bronze".



Non, pas un "Lombard", ni un "Pismo", plutôt un "Wall Street" et Apple l'annonçait à 1 Go!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Toujours pas, j'en ai deux ici, un au maximum réel (512 mo) et l'autre au maximum annoncé par Apple (192 Mo). De plus, si Lombard et (sans doute) Pismo ont un clavier Bronze, WallStreet, et WallStreet rev 2 (PDQ) ont tous deux un clavier noir, et non bronze.

En fait, le seul annoncé à 1 Go qui ne peut en fait dépasser 512 Mo est bel et bien le Pismo, à moins que, contrairement aux WallStreet et probablement lombard, il ne supporte aussi les barrettes de PC 133 (En fait, ils les supportent, mais ne les reconnaissent que pour la moitié de leur capacité. J'avais monté la 256 mo de mon iMac dans mon WallStreet, il la voyait, mais comme une 128)


----------



## fau6il (4 Avril 2006)

"Qu'importe le verre, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse!" (le serial number nous donnerait certainement le nom de ce PB, mais...):rateau: 

Voilà ce que je lis "on the target": PB 500MHZ/ 1 MB cache/ 128 MB/ 12 GB HD/ 8 MB video/DVD
Family number: M7572  Made in Taiwan in 2000.

J'ai remplacé le DD par un 60 Go HITACHI tournant à 7.200 t.m. et inséré une barrette de 500 Mo (celle d'un Go le rendait trop souvent malaaaade)  

Et depuis, il tourne encore allègrement sous Mac OS 9.2.2. 
@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

M7572, c'est un Pismo, il à le Firewire, c'est le seul PowerBook G3 à l'avoir (hors PCCard). C'est aussi le seul PB G3 à avoir atteint les 500 Mhz d'origine. Si t'en veux plus ...


----------



## fau6il (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> M7572, c'est un Pismo, il à le Firewire, c'est le seul PowerBook G3 à l'avoir (hors PCCard). C'est aussi le seul PB G3 à avoir atteint les 500 Mhz d'origine. Si t'en veux plus ...






Je suis comblé!


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

fau6il a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde!
> 
> Ce n'est pas un "Pismo"(génération précédente), mais un"Bronze" (à cause du clavier). La RAM était limitée à 500 Mo.(Elle était affichée à 1Go!!!)
> 
> ...




j'aime bien les foutaises... surtout quand elles sortent d'un obstiné... purée, les gars, on a eu de smacs avant vous, pourriez faire confiance genre à la date d'inscription, le nombre de messages... allez coup de boule rouge tellement ça me saoule comme comportement



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, le seul annoncé à 1 Go qui ne peut en fait dépasser 512 Mo est bel et bien le Pismo, à moins que, contrairement aux WallStreet et probablement lombard, il ne supporte aussi les barrettes de PC 133 (En fait, ils les supportent, mais ne les reconnaissent que pour la moitié de leur capacité. J'avais monté la 256 mo de mon iMac dans mon WallStreet, il la voyait, mais comme une 128)




erreur mon cher Pacsal : nombre de Pismo affichait 1Go : il fallait acheter les bonnes barrettes... 

mon Lombard (Bronze donc... ) tournait avec 640Mo lui... alors qu'au maxi officiel c'était 512...

eh ouais...


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

j'aime trop les dialogues de sourds...

pas d'excuses ?

purée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]erreur mon cher Pacsal : nombre de Pismo affichait 1Go : il fallait acheter les bonnes barrettes... 

mon Lombard (Bronze donc... ) tournait avec 640Mo lui... alors qu'au maxi officiel c'était 512...

eh ouais...[/QUOTE]

Oui, c'est bien l'hypothèse que j'évoquais, l'info intéressante serait "Les bonnes barrettes sont ...", j'ai évoqué l'hypothèse des PC 133, parce qu'à ma connaissance, qui n'est pas universelle, les PC 100 plafonnent à 256 Mo. Les WallStreet ne reconnaissent les PC 133 que pour la moitié de leur capacité (j'ai testé sur les deux miens), il pourrait en être autrement des Pismo ? Si tu as des infos la dessus, elles seront bienvenues, moi, sur le sujet, pour les Mac que je n'ai pas ou pas eu, je n'ai que les infos de MacTracker.


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

je ne pense pas que ce soit la fréquence mais plutôt le nombre d'emplacements mémoires sur les barrettes : certains macs n'acceptent pas plus de XXMo par emplacement et d'autres n'acceptent pas plus de XX emplacements (ce qui est le cas de Mon MacMini) et parfois cumulent les deux (ce qui était le cas de mon Lombard ! )

en regardant attentivement les specs des machins, on peut s'y retrouver (sur le mac mini, c'est indiqué sur les spectechs d'Apple) sinon, on peut aussi checker MacTracker (mais très limité) et/ou MemoryX ou OWC qui vendent des barrettes ultra-spécifiques et connaissent bien nos machines


----------



## fau6il (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les foutaises... surtout quand elles sortent d'un obstiné... purée, les gars, on a eu de smacs avant vous, pourriez faire confiance genre à la date d'inscription, le nombre de messages... allez coup de boule rouge tellement ça me saoule comme comportement.



Mon PB fonctionne très bien comme il est.  Peu m'importe qu'il s'appelle Pismo ou Wall Street.  Ce dont je suis certain, c'est qu'il n'accepte qu'une barrette de 500 Mo. (et pas plus: cfr: n° de série) 

Tu as eu des Macs avant nous...(Assertion gratuite.)  
Si tu te bases sur le nombre de messages ainsi que sur la date d'inscription, je pense que tu fais fausse route: si ces critères te semblent nécessaires, sont-ils suffisants? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon, on va calmer le jeu, là. Une chose est certaine, en ce qui concerne alèm, c'est que des Mac, il lui en passe pas mal entre les mains du fait de son métier, si j'ai bien tout compris. Par ailleurs, on s'éloigne du sujet, et peu importe qui à tort ou qui à raison, ce n'est pas ici le lieu de discuter de la compétence des uns et des autres. Je propose donc que nous en revenions à l'essentiel, c'est à dire combien et quels Mac avez vous chez vous. Merci.


----------



## Piyo (6 Avril 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> -1 Mac Plus, 4 mo de ram (lecteur interne fini)
> -1 SE/30, 8 mo de ram + dd 80 mo (rien à dire)
> -1 IIci, 8 mo de ram + dd 160 mo + carte 50 mhz + carte vidéo 640 x 870 (détail: lire signature. mais il le fait un peu moins)
> -1 Lc 630, 20 mo de ram + dd 500 mo (dd de 4 go, n'a jamais fonctionner sauf dans imac)
> ...



Récement, j'ai eu:
-1 power mac G3 (bleu et blanc)
-1 power book 5300 dépourvu de power supply. Mais il en attent 1 bientôt.
-1 carte mère de 5300

Et bientôt:
-1 power book 5300 qui boot pas (elle va servir à ça la carte mère)
-1 power book 150
-1 power mac G3 (bleu et blanc)

ça fait: *17*   

Pour moi, c'est quand même une collection


----------



## Piyo (12 Avril 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> -1 power book 5300 dépourvu de power supply.


En réalité, ce n'est pas de power supply qui manque, mais bien un bloc d'alim


----------



## ultrabody (12 Avril 2006)

j'ai eu récemment un mbp ..
je me le suis offert.


switcheur débutant dans l'univers mac....

donc je ne possède qu'un matérile mac...


----------



## clampin (12 Avril 2006)

Pour ma part j'ai deux mac.... 

Mon imac G3 350 mhz (en panne depuis 2ans)
Mon imac G5 1.6 mhz (qui fonctionne lui)


----------



## marconmac (13 Avril 2006)

Deux mac aussi (voir signature).
Peut être un mac mini en plus pour la fin de l'année... jamais eu autant d'ordinateurs à la fois


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2006)

Vu que je fais figurer le Parc familial, je précise que là, de suite, mon fils cadet (19 ans), celui qui avait un PC, est en train de finir de remplir le dossier de financement étudiant de son MacBook Pro, ce qui va nous faire passer à 6 Mac dans la maison, dont cinq en service actif :

En dehors du MacBook Pro, attendu sous 8/10 jours il y a déjà :
en service :
-iMac G4/700 sous Mac OS X 10.4.6 (moi)
-iMac G3/450 sous Mac OS X 10.3.9 (mon fils aîné 23 ans)
-PowerBook G3/266 sous Mac OS X 10.2.8 (moi)
-PowerBook G3/233 Sous Mac OS 9.2.2 (ma fille 10 ans)
Stocké :
PowerMacintosh 5500/275+carte Sonnet G3/400 Sous Mac OS 9.2.2.

En projet plus ou moins flou (pourparler) : iBook G3/300 "Palourde", pour remplacer le PB G3/233 qui passerait alors en "stocké", à moins que mon fils aîné ne l'utilise pour transporter ses images.


----------



## clichemac (13 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, ca faisait longtemps.

J'ai craqué, j'ai un second Mac en plus du Performa, un Imac Rose fillette   266 Mhz avec une webcam intégrée dessus.

Je suis allé au troc de l'île pour acheter autre chose mais bon 150, ma cops m'a pourri mais bon...

Les bouba photos bientot.


----------



## fau6il (18 Avril 2006)

fau6il a dit:
			
		

> Mon PB fonctionne très bien comme il est.  Peu m'importe qu'il s'appelle Pismo ou Wall Street.  Ce dont je suis certain, c'est qu'il n'accepte qu'une barrette de 500 Mo. (et pas plus: cfr: n° de série)
> 
> Tu as eu des Macs avant nous...(Assertion gratuite.)
> Si tu te bases sur le nombre de messages ainsi que sur la date d'inscription, je pense que tu fais fausse route: si ces critères te semblent nécessaires, sont-ils suffisants?
> ...


Absolument d'accord avec toi!


----------



## Aragorn (21 Mai 2006)

Le Gondor possède :

- un PB G4 HD 15" collector (le dernier PB G4)
- un iMac G3 700 Mhz collector (le dernier iMac G3)
- 3 Performa 6300 + une stylewriter 2400
- un Apple II c avec l'écran très fatigué

:king:


----------



## marygreenwood (22 Mai 2006)

Moi j'ai un iMac G3 et j'ai commandé un MBP 15" la semaine dernière  ...

et j'ai aussi un vieux Performa qui traîne dans ma cave mais hors d'usage:rateau:


----------



## Max London (22 Mai 2006)

Un iMac Core Duo  un iMac G3  un iBook G4  un Mac Plus:love:


----------



## guizmo47 (22 Mai 2006)

Cf ma signature...


----------



## Papapower (29 Mai 2006)

Un iBook g3 800 (mon premier mac), dont la video HS a été ressucitée avec un bout de feutre pour pieds de chaises / tables faisant pression sur la carte mère (si si ...)

Un iMac G5 20" (rev B), ma machine principale

Un iMac G3 233 (ou 266, je sais plus ...) HS maintenant (THT), mais acheté 20 euros dans une brocante pour mon fils qui a 5 ans, donc ... rien de grave

Sans doute un macbook dans quelques mois, même si je n'ai plus l'excuse de l'iBook HS


----------



## Fastida (30 Mai 2006)

Alors pour moi:
1 Mac Plus
2 Mac Classic :love: 
1 iBook G4
Et je cherche un moyen de mettre les trois premiers sur internet


----------



## didisha (30 Mai 2006)

Un iBook G4 12".


----------



## Piyo (30 Mai 2006)

Fastida a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour moi:
> 1 Mac Plus
> 2 Mac Classic :love:
> 1 iBook G4
> Et je cherche un moyen de mettre les trois premiers sur internet


Si tu veux les mettres sur internet, ça sera un peu difficile. Si tu veux en faire des serveurs, tu peux aller sur ce site: http://www.lowendmac.com/rivera/05/1129.html.


----------



## Simtim (30 Mai 2006)

voir ma signature + un vieux LC 475 de 1995 (c'était deja la fin de ces ordi là lol).

Tout en état de marche (mais le vieux LC 475, agile comme au premier jour, n'est plus du tout utilisé depuis que l'iMac intel est là... puisque c'est l'iMac G3 qui sert d'ordi d'appoint à présent... On pourrait faire pire comme ordi d'appoint ! lol)


----------



## Max London (2 Juin 2006)

Ce que je vois en lisant vos posts, c'est que bon nombre de gens ont encore des vieux mac (iMac G3, PowerBook Pismo, Walstreet, iBook G3...).
Ce qui est une bonne preuve de la longévité de nos Macintosh 

Le Mac Plus de ma mère marchait encore il y a quatre ans (dernier allumage)!  Enfin, maintenant il est à la cave, mais je crois bien qu'il marche toujours.
Pour rappel, le Mac Plus était en vente de 1986 à 1990.  C'est donc certains qu'il a tenu au mois 12 ans (au strict minimum).  Ma mère tapait encore ses cours dessus jusqu'il y a 4 ans!

Douze ans de durée de vie pour cet ordinateur qui fête ses vingt ans cette année, c'est quand même incroyable non?


----------



## xao85 (2 Juin 2006)

Ds l'ordre d'achat:
Un performa 6300(au grenier)
Un powermac G4 400Mhz (qui va patardé a etre vendu... dailleur si quelquun est interessé???)
Un Ibook bleu G3 300Mhz (mon père veut le garder...)
Un Powerbook titanium G4 800Mhz(a beucoup souffert avec le taf de mon père jme demande comment on va le vendre lui...)
Un power mac G5 2*2,5Ghz(une merveille:love: )
Un Powerbook aluminium 15,4 1,5Ghz

Et ptetre demain
mon ordi enfin à moi: Macbook 2Ghz:love: :love:


----------



## zebulon35 (2 Juin 2006)

bonjour

j'ai switché en octobre 2004 pour un Imac G5 17 pouces que j'ai équipé hier d'airport et airport express (pour la radio sur la chaine hifi !): bluffant de simplicité à configurer!  

donc 1 seul mac pour le moment mais plus JAMAIS DE WINDOWS


----------



## ultrabody (4 Juin 2006)

clichemac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, ca faisait longtemps.
> 
> J'ai craqué, j'ai un second Mac en plus du Performa, un Imac Rose fillette   266 Mhz avec une webcam intégrée dessus.
> 
> ...


c'est tj pareil .... elles ne comprennent rien !!! mais elles en profitent une fois qu'on l'a le mac


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2006)

Il y a eu du mouvement, j'ai effacé ces infos de ma signature alors go :
4 macintosh actifs à mon domicile, tous sous Tiger sauf le imac g3 du gamin :
perso : imac g5 20" 
ma compagne : imac g5 17" + ibook g3 12"
mon fils (8ans) : imac g3 500

J'avais bien quelques vieilleries (Mac ??, SE, LC, PPC 610, Performa...) mais tout cela a fini en brocante ou en don lors de divers déménagements. La collectionnite n'est pas mon fort


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2006)

Mon PowerBook 12' et l'iBook 14' de ma ptite soeur !


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2006)

Trois machines toutes en réseau (filaire) et ADSL :
- iMac G5 rev A
- MacBook, le petit nouveau
- un PowerMac 8600, le grand ancien ! Marche nickel chrome sous MacOS 9.1 avec un écran 22" iiyama.

Sly54


----------



## Pooley (6 Juin 2006)

3 machines...

- eMac G4 800Mhz pour la famille entière (enfin c'est surtout moi qui le skouatte mais bon )
- iBook G4 pour moman
- Powerbook G4 1,5Ghz pour popa

et pour moi cette semaine ou la semaine prochaine

- iMac G5 RevB 2Ghz... (20")


----------



## jam007 (7 Juin 2006)

et moi je commence ma collection avec un PB G4 12" 1.33 GHz 1.25 GB DDR SDRAM ; j'attend un peu pour le MINI.


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2006)

4

Macbook Pro
iMac G5 Rev A
iMac G5 REV C
Mac mini 

 

Bientôt 5 ...


----------



## jro44 (7 Juin 2006)

Moi je n'ai qu'un seul Mac : un eMac. Mais avec le bruit qu'il fait, on a bien l'impression que j'en ai 5 :love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

Dernière mise à jour du plus récent à l'ancêtre :

MacBook Pro 1,83
iMac G4/700
iMac G3/450
PowerBook G3/266
PowerBook G3/233
PowerMac 5500/275 dopé par une carte Sonnet G3/400 (en instance de départ)

Ben nous v'là rendu (provisoirement) à six !

Avant ça, trois autres sont passés par chez moi :

un 5500/225
un 5300/100
un SE30

Plus, un LC qu'on m'avait prêté pour quelques semaines, il y a quelques années, histoire d'arrondir à dix !


----------



## FredStrasbourg (12 Juin 2006)

Du plus ancien au plus récent, le tout en état de marche :
- Mac Plus
- Mac SE
- Powerbook Duo 280 C + station d'accueil DuoDock (concept génial)
- Performa 5400/180 TV noir (mon premier Mac...16000 balles...snif)
- Powermac G3 350 Bleu et Blanc (REV. A : que des emmerdes). Il est toujours utilisé.
- Powermac G5 bi 1,8
- Mac Mini G4 1,25
- Powerbook G4 15" 1,33 (celui de ma copine)
- Powerbook G4 15" HD 1,67

Et là, faut que j'me calme, parce que la copine, elle en a marre des machines qui traînent partout...


----------



## PowerBookophile (14 Juin 2006)

Mise à jour :

- Un classic
- Un Mac LC
- Un Mac IIx mais en panne
- Un duo 230
- Un duo 280c (mon préféré) avec sa miniDock
- Un duo 2300c mais le clavier est cassé
- Un PowerBook 180
- Un PowerMac 5500/225
- Un iBook 700 MHz
- Deux DuoDock mais en panne

Bientôt un duo 250 pour le moment HS, mais, je compte bien le faire redémarrer.

Voilà ça fait donc 8 en état de fonctionnement, 1 en panne et 1 qui va ressusciter avec un peu de chance, soit 10.


----------



## Yggdrasill (14 Juin 2006)

Waow j'aimerais bien avoir de telles collections !

En ce moment je ai :

- Macintosh IIci (fonctionnel mais sans ecran en ce moment -> je le laisse dormir en dessous du lit)
- Quadra 700 (sert de defouloir durant l'etude... une bonne partie de casse brique entre deux requetes sql... )
- un Ibook G4 800 dont l'ecran et le lecteur combo sont mort (je me tate pour celui la, soit le le demonte et je met tout ds une tour ac un ecran externe, soit j'en fait un routeur)

Mais bientot :

un MacBook Blanc dual 2Ghz


----------



## LC475 (20 Août 2006)

Ma petite collection est compos&#233;e de :
- un Mac Classic
- un LC475
- un iMac G3/350
- un iBook G3/800
- un MacMini G4/1,25

Et si vous cherchez un 7100 ou un Duo280 (avec clavier US) & DuoDockII, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; me contacter


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2006)

Eh, les collectionneurs, j'ai toujours ce micro "PlainTalk",qui doit dater de l'&#233;poque des Mac 68030 (jack 3,5" normal, pas le sp&#233;cial du LC475) dans son emballage d'origine (jamais servi) qui m'encombre. Pas d'amateur ?


EDIT : Mince, je croyais &#234;tre dans "Dons de vieux Mac"


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

_il marche tr&#232;s bien sur un G4 bipro 450... 
_


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Août 2006)

Moi je n'ai qu'un Mini (j'ai switch&#233; il y a un peu plus d'un an).

Mais j'en connais qui en ont beaucoup plus  :


















Quelqu'un se rappelle de l'heureux propri&#233;taire ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'ai qu'un Mini (j'ai switch&#233; il y a un peu plus d'un an).
> 
> Mais j'en connais qui en ont beaucoup plus  :
> 
> Quelqu'un se rappelle de l'heureux propri&#233;taire ?




je vois pas les photos 

Edit: je vois &#224; pr&#233;sent


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Août 2006)

Bon j'ai un IIGS dans un carton quelque part...

Ok c'est pas un Mac mais c'est un Apple...  

- Un DuoBook avec système 6.5 il me semble et lecteur de disquette
- Un Performa 5200 dans un carton en état de marche
- Un iBook lunettes de chiottes en état de panne
- Un iMac blue dalmatien au grenier prêt à être rebranché
- Un eMac 1,25 ghz pour mon amie
- Un eMac 20" 2,1 ghz non intel pour ma pomme. En réseau avec l'eMac...

Dès que j'ai un nouveau je rajoute...


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas les photos


Ah ? Probl&#232;me de chargement peut-&#234;tre ?

La r&#233;ponse et les photos originales sont ici.


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

je me souviens ..sacré Bill, toujours plus que les autres


----------



## Mahelita (21 Août 2006)

J'en ai 4, cf signature


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2006)

4 fixes dont mon tout premier Mac  macintoshSE, 40Mo de DD! ( qui marche encore parfaitement bien )
 + un portable nomade


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2006)

Aucun


----------



## ch-bzh (23 Août 2006)

Deux :

un powerbook g3 500 Wallstreet bonze

un MacBook Pro 17''


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2006)

ch-bzh a dit:
			
		

> un powerbook g3 500 Wallstreet bonze



Pssst ... Oui, toi ... Un "clavier bronze", c'est un Lombard ou un Pismo, pas un WallStreet (dans ton cas, un Pismo).


----------



## girafe (24 Août 2006)

Combien de Mac vous avez chez vous ?
là j'en ai 3, mais ça fait 8 processeurs
un quad intel,
un G4 bipro
un ibook G4
un Imac G3
 et un popod, mais sans processeur, non?


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Août 2006)

girafe a dit:
			
		

> (...) et un popod, mais sans processeur, non?


Ben si ! &#199;a ferait 9. Mais ce n'est pas un Mac.


----------



## Bigbenr (24 Août 2006)

hum hum. J'ai trois mac &#224; moi
un eMac 15" (je crois)
un iMac G5 17"
un MacBook Pro 15"

mais on a tous un mac dans la famille donc on en rajoute 3 en comptant le cube au placard. (cube, powerbook 12", iMac G5 20" )

et on ne compte ni la borne airport, ni les mutiples iPod !

dans le temps, on avait un vieux performa, et une vieille tour power pc....


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

Trois:
un iBook G4 1GHz
un Mac mini 1,42GHz
un MacBook Pro 2GHz


----------



## Yggdrasill (25 Août 2006)

Un de plus dans la famille moi :

Mon iBook, premier &#224; avoir fait son entr&#233;e chez moi
le Quadra et le Mac IICi arriv&#233;s un jour comme petit cadeau de ma copine :love:
Et enfin mon joli petit MacBook 13" tout blanc tout joli !

Ce qui m'en fait donc 4, mais j'espere bien ne pas m'arreter la ! Quand ma soeur aura fini d'assimiler Linux je tenterais le passage aux mac, on verra


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Alors moi, modestemment, je n'en ai que Deux
Un cube avec ecran 21 pr mes parents (je les ai convaincu....)
et moi après un ibook 12 pouce, je suis sur un macbook 2ghz et 1go
ca fait plaisirs quand même...


----------



## sunshines (25 Août 2006)

Alors commencons:

Macintosh Lc x2
Macintosh Lc 630 avec lecteur de disque externe
Performa 6200
Imac G3 tangerine
Ibook 800 ghz
Power mac G3
Mac Mini
MacBook pro


----------



## tweek (25 Août 2006)

&#8226; iBook G4 - achat f&#233;vrier 2006 -
&#8226; iMac G5 - achat aout 2005 - (un an d&#233;ja, et il tient la route :love: :love: )
&#8226; PC Gericom pourri, - achat septembre 2004 -


----------



## Arlequin (26 Août 2006)

r&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;, je m'amuse comme un gamin avec mon nouveau joujou 

alors dans l'ordre: 

d&#233;couverte du monde mac en 2004 avec mon actuel powerbook G4 12' 1Ghz

ensuite, gr&#226;ce &#224; ebay et diverses brocantes/r&#233;cup: 

1x imac G3 400 DV vert
1x imac G3 500 bleu
1x imac G3 500 gris
1x imac G3 600 &#233;dition snow white
1x imac G3 bondi blue (266 ?) en cours de restauration......

et........ le tout dernier..... G4 bipro 867Mhz, 1,2G ram, 2DD 80Go 

un gamin, j'vous dis........


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> 1x imac G3 bondi blue (266 ?) en cours de restauration......



Non, bondy blue, c'est 233 Mhz, avec une ATI Rage II 2 Mo de VRam pour le rev A, et une ATI Rage Pro 6 Mo de VRam pour le rev B.

Le 266, c'était le rev C "five flavors", rapidement passé à 333.

Sinon, pour ton avatar, si tu vois autre chose que ça :


Vide le cache de ton navigateur.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, bondy blue, c'est 233 Mhz, avec une ATI Rage II 2 Mo de VRam pour le rev A, et une ATI Rage Pro 6 Mo de VRam pour le rev B.
> 
> Le 266, c'était le rev C "five flavors", rapidement passé à 333.
> 
> ...



ai eu un doute pour la vitesse du proco.... tu l'as donc ôté 

question avatar, euh...... ai vidé cache et le vois toujours..... étant donné que c'est une image uploadée sur macg......je pense pas que le soucis vienne de chez moi.....

merci pascal et à +


----------



## jro44 (26 Août 2006)

Personnellement, je le vois bien ton avatar avec un arlequin qui tend le bras ...


----------



## mw3 (26 Août 2006)

Actuellement nous avons à la maison 4 macs :

2 Imac 20' Rev B
1 Mac Mini Core solo
1 PowerMac G3 Desktop

Les ont précédés :

1 PowerMac G4 Quicksilver
1 PowerMac G4 ADP
1 PowerBook G3
1 PowerMac 9500
1 PowerBook Palourde
1 Performa 7200
1 Mac II CX
1 Mac II CI
1 Mac Plus


----------



## Lisaraël (26 Août 2006)

Pour l'instant, &#224; l'heure actuelle (22h57), j'en ai...pas.

Mais d'ici une grosse semaine...y en aura trois. pouf! comme &#231;a, d'un coup. youpi, quoi


----------



## macaronique (27 Août 2006)

Je n'en ai qu'un, mon PowerBook G4, parce que je n'ai que deux mains pour l'exploiter. Mais pourtant j'ai un eMate et deux Newton MessagePads.

J'avais un Mac SE un 512K Mac que j'ai sauvé de la pluie un jour, mais je les ai laissés à un musée à l'autre coté du monde.


----------



## loiseau (27 Août 2006)

MacBook Pro 15"/2GHz 
iBook G4/933 
PowerMac 8500/120 
PowerMac 8100/110 
PowerMac 7100/80 
PowerBook 1400c 
PowerBook 540c 
Macintosh SE

et pas sur mon réseau : Macintosh 128k (et son sac)



Thierry

NB : le 128k est en cours de restauration (lecteur de disquette foireux) et le SE ne demande qu'à changer de carte à sa mère


----------



## loiseau (27 Août 2006)

macaronique a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai qu'un, mon PowerBook G4, parce que je n'ai que deux mains pour l'exploiter. Mais pourtant j'ai un eMate et deux Newton MessagePads.
> 
> J'avais un Mac SE un 512K Mac que j'ai sauv&#233; de la pluie un jour, mais je les ai laiss&#233;s &#224; un mus&#233;e &#224; l'autre cot&#233; du monde.


Ah Newton  Tu es sur la liste Newton-Fr ? Moi, j'ai un MP120fr, un MP130us, MP2100

Thierry

PS : les trombin' de la liste newtonfr, c'est par l&#224; : http://www.trombinewtscope.free.fr


----------



## fraisouil (27 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai un MAC PLUS 128 un peu dopé qui tourne parfaitement, et un 6500 qui est encore sous Mac OS 8. Je le garde pour son lecteur de disquette, le monde PC m'en passe encore.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Facile à compter:

iMac G5, 1,8GHz, janvier 2005. Il a eu une panne d'alimentation en juin 2005, réparée par le SAV de la boutique agréée ou je l'avais acheté. Depuis, ça va à peu près.

iBook G4, 1,4GHz, juin 2005. Impeccable. Jamais de problème jusqu'ici. Pourquoi ne plus le fabriquer ?


----------



## simonbo (27 Août 2006)

Nous on en a 4

- un MBP 15"/2,16 ghz/1go/100go
- un MB 13,3"/2ghz/2go/60go
- un ibook G4 14"/je sais plus cb ghz/256mo/60go
- un ibook G4 12"/?? ghz/512 mo/60go

plus tous les SE, LCII, LC475, ..., et les quelques perles d'accessoires Apple (notamment un leceur de CDROM externe pour les LCII et 475, une perle lol) qui trainent au grenier et dans les placards ...


----------



## Kreck (27 Août 2006)

Hop, un nouveau mac en sus de mon iBook et de mon eMac G4 défaillant : un mac mini  1,66 Core Duo branché sur un écran Dell 20"1.
Et quelle galère pour le récupérer !
Acheté à la Fnac, il m'a laché en pleine lecture d'un DVD (un Pixar, un comble) au bout de deux jours  !!! Echangé contre un autre modèle (les gens de la fnac ont fait la gueule, bah, tant pis), j'ose à peine regarder des films avec (il sert principalement à ça car je n'ai pas la télé).
Mon plaisir est un peu gaché...  
Pour la petite histoire mon DVD Pixar (1001 pattes, pas le meilleur) est définitivement perdu, à moins que la Fnac ou Apple me le renvoie (je n'y crois pas trop) ... Bon, ça aurait pu être pire (un Marc Dorcel coincé dans le lecteur, la honte, :rateau: )


----------



## macaronique (27 Août 2006)

loiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ah Newton  Tu es sur la liste Newton-Fr ? Moi, j'ai un MP120fr, un MP130us, MP2100


 Pas encore, mais merci pour l'info ! J'ai un MP110, un MP130, et l'eMate 300... pas de 2100.


----------



## mfay (30 Août 2006)

Ca fait longtemps, une mise &#224; jour :

1 Apple IIe
1 Apple IIc
1 Apple IIgs
2 Mac SE (dont 1 avec deux lecteurs de disquette et pas de disque dur).
1 Mac SI
2 Lc 474
1 Performa 630 Dos Compatible (avec un 486  )
1 Pm 6100
1 Pm 6400
1 Pm G3/300 (tour)
1 iBook500
1 pwb12" - 1Giga
1 MacMini 1.5
1 G4 MDD BiGiga
1 G5 Bi 1.8

Ca fait un petit : 17 Machines Apple (dont 14 Mac)

(Ah et un HP 1giga sous windobe)


----------



## Franky Boy (30 Août 2006)

Alors là, je gagne!
17 Macs
Performa powerPC
2 Imacs g3
Ibook g3
Ibook g4
PowerBook g4
Imac Intel
Un autre Powerbook g4
Macintosh
Lisa
Apple I
Apple II
Apple IIc
AppleIIGS
Apple IIe
Titanium
PowerMac G4


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, je gagne!
> 17 Macs
> Performa powerPC
> 2 Imacs g3
> ...



pppffff stoeffer .........


----------



## I-Tof (30 Août 2006)

Un seul, j'espère bientôt un deuxième (un p'tit Macbook, ce ne serait pas pour me déplaire)et pourquoi pas un troisième.

J'ai deux pc aussi (stop pas frapper !)


----------



## Lalis (30 Août 2006)

Fichte a dit:
			
		

> iBook G4, 1,4GHz, juin 2005. Impeccable. Jamais de problème jusqu'ici. Pourquoi ne plus le fabriquer ?



Le mien est d'aout et je suis d'accord avec toi : aucun pb, super petit ordi. Pourquoi ne plus le fabriquer ? Tout le monde ne veut pas ou n'a pas besoin d'un MacBook, après tout ?
Avant, j'ai eu un Apple IIe, un LC2, un Performa 630 et un PowerMac 5500 (compact noir très élégant). Sauf le LC2 dont j'ai perdu la trace (reprise de mon revendeur du temps du Performa), tous les autres fonctionnent encore, chez papa-maman ou chez de gentils macophiles.  

Mais j'ai comme l'impression d'avoir déjà posté ça sur ce fil... :rose: :rose:


----------



## Tootie (3 Septembre 2006)

Combien chez moi ? Différencions en usage ou en musée-souvenirs-impossibles à m'en séparer...

1 Mac plus, 1 Mac SE, 1 Classic, 1 Powerbook 100 :  juste pour faire joli (quoique ? en fait pas vraiment tombés en panne, seulement plus fiables )

1 Performa 476, 1 Powerbook 520 :  en état de marche, d'utilisation occasionnelle
1 Imac, 1 Ibook, 1 Macbook :  actuellement utilisés

Depuis mes premiers pas chez Apple, je n'ai semé en cours de route (un don, dans mon ancien collège) que le tout premier, un Mac 520; j'ignore s'il fonctionne toujours.


----------



## grisloup (3 Septembre 2006)

combien il m'en reste tu veux dire ?

bon en fonction 2 :ibook G3 et G4, en panne ou non remonté 2 ibookG3! je ne compte pas les processeurs car vous oubliez tous la puce de la carte vidéo !!

bon et un PC Dell pas cher pour les jeux des gosses

 

allez chaoo les kums


----------



## vg93179 (11 Septembre 2006)

3 maintenant
Mon G5 bi proc
Mon powerbook 15' G4
et un nouveau venu macbook 2 ghz ... intel. 
3 g&#233;n&#233;rations de processeurs. 
Dommage que mon imac G3 n'ai pas v&#233;cu assez longtemps pour voir son arriere petit fils...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Septembre 2006)

Bon j'ai un IIGS dans un carton quelque part...

Ok c'est pas un Mac mais c'est un Apple...  

- Un DuoBook avec syst&#232;me 6.5 il me semble et lecteur de disquette
- Un Performa 5200 dans un carton en &#233;tat de marche
- Un iBook lunettes de chiottes en &#233;tat de panne
- Un iMac blue dalmatien au grenier pr&#234;t &#224; &#234;tre rebranch&#233;
- Un eMac 1,25 ghz pour mon amie
- Un iMac 20" 2,1 ghz non intel pour ma pomme. En r&#233;seau avec l'eMac...

- Un MacBook (intel) 13,3", 1,83 ghz, 1 Go, vient de rejoindre la famille...


----------



## Alkolic (27 Septembre 2006)

Hello,

Moi : 1 iMac G5 20"
        1 iBook G4 12"
        1 iMac G3 15"
        1 iBook (333Mhz tout vieux tout pouris)
        FUTUR iMac Intel 17" pour ma pomme

A+ tout le monde


----------



## hunjord (27 Septembre 2006)

tain je suis un p'tit joueur avec mon Imac et mon Ibook !!!
Les Ipods ca compte pour des Macs???


----------



## tweek (29 Septembre 2006)

Mise à jour: iMac G5 + iBook G4


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2006)

Le 5500 de ma pr&#233;c&#233;dente liste &#233;tant parti reprendre du service chez un autre membre de MacGe, voici la situation aujourd'hui :

MacBook Pro 15"/1,83 1 Go/80 Go (exil&#233; &#224; Qu&#233;bec jusqu'&#224; la fin de l'ann&#233;e)
iMac G4/700 512 Mo/160 Go
iMac G3/450 384 Mo/40 go
PowerBook WallStreet "PDQ" G3/266 &#233;cran 14,1 pouces matrice active 512 Mo/40 Go Zip 100 et Superdrive 120, plus USB1 et Fw400 en PCMCIA
PowerBook WallStreet "PDQ" G3/233 &#233;cran 12,1 pouces matrice active 192 Mo/4 Go
PowerBook WallStreet G3/233 &#233;cran 12,1 pouces matrice passive 96 Mo/ 2Go
Plus quelques dispositifs int&#233;ressants :
disque dur externe USB/Fw de 320 Go
Bo&#238;tier d'acquisition vid&#233;o Fw Formac (entr&#233;es/sorties + tuner TV, il me permet d'utiliser un vieux cam&#233;scope analogique comme webcam Fw compatible iChat )
Scanner Agfa StudioScan II si (fen&#234;tre de scan 350x220)

Avant &#231;a, quatre autres sont pass&#233;s par chez moi :

PowerMac 5500/275 dop&#233; par une carte Sonnet G3/400
un 5500/225
un 5300/100
un SE30


----------



## starwars102 (7 Octobre 2006)

salut
moi j'ai un Imac G3 266 Mhz
un PowerMac G3 Desktop 233 Mzh
un PowerBook 1400cs
un PowerMac 5200
un PowerMac 6100/66Mhz
un Mac IIsi
un LC
un LC II


----------



## zeph58 (10 Octobre 2006)

Un Ibook G4 800Mhz 640 Mo DD30 Go
Un PowerBook 12" G4 1,5Ghz, 1,25 RAM, DD80 GO, SD

Le bonheur


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Octobre 2006)

J'ai :

-un mac mini, première génération, PPC 1,25 Ghz, 1 Go de ram, 40 Go DDI (160 DDE). 
- un iPod 5G 30 Go (pas un mac, mais bon un produit Apple)...


----------



## momo-fr (10 Octobre 2006)

Dans les Pyrénées dors un Macintosh 128 d'origine avec un DD 10 mo externe...

Sur Bordeaux un imac G4 20', un MacBook 1,83... et bientôt un Mac mini (j'attend de trouver un truc pas cher) et pour janvier 2007 un iMac 24'... notre petit Snow G3 500 est décédé d'un carte vidéo naze...

Dans la famille/amis : 1 PowerMac G5, 1 PWB 17' G4, 2 iMacs G4 (17'&20'), 1 iMac G5 (20'), 1 iMac Core Duo (20'), 4 iBooks G4 (12'&14'), 3 iMacs G3, 1 eMac 1,25... et j'en oubli.


----------



## xardoc (10 Octobre 2006)

A la maison, actifs : imac233; imac DV 500; Cube; Power Mac G4 1,25 et un ibook G4 12". Inactifs : quadra 660 AV et un 6500/250.
Au boulot actifs : 4400/200; G3 beige 266; imac 400;  emac 700; emac 1,25; Power Mac 1,25; minimac intel; minimac G4; Imac intel et un ibook G4 12". Inactifs : 4400/160


----------



## J_K (10 Octobre 2006)

Un PowerBook G4 15' (le mien!)
Un MacBook 13.3' (celui de ma copine!)


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2006)

En sommeil la plupart du temps mais toujours bon pied bon oeil la dernière fois que je leur ai fait tirer la langue :
- un mac 512E, bientôt 20 ans
- un mac SE30 de 89

Tournent de temps en temps
- un powermac 7600 qui a passé ses 10 ans
- une palourde 466SE, 5 ans et la batterie d'origine qui marche toujours

Rarement en congé ;
- un G5 bipro qui va sur ses 3 ans
- un macbook blanc, le petit dernier.

4 machines de bureau en 20 ans, quand on dit que le mac, ça dure


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2006)

Mon parc s'est bien réduit depuis 3 ans (j'avais plus de 15 machines). J'ai maintenant :

- PowerBook 1,67 15" HD
- 2 Mac Mini G4
- iBook G3/300 bleu
- PowerMac 5500/225 Noir
- Mac LCIII (68040/66)


----------



## Mac-atchou (14 Octobre 2006)

A la maison, G4 466mhz, G4 400mhz, Mac Cube G4 450hz, écran CRT 17¨   Studio D,

écran LCD 17¨ Studio D, Mac mini 1.25ghz et chez mon frère,  tout près de  soixante 

ordinateurs du clone AppleII jusqu'à iMac 366mhz en passant par un écran  MAKINTOSH

(vous avez bien lu), et une cinquantaine d'imprimantes. Tous purs produits Apple.

Vomme vous voyez nous sommes collectionneurs mon frère et moi.







MAC-O-PATHES  Voilà ce que nous sommes.


----------



## Mac-atchou (14 Octobre 2006)

Mac-atchou a dit:


> A la maison, G4 466mhz, G4 400mhz, Mac Cube G4 450hz, écran CRT 17¨   Studio D,
> 
> écran LCD 17¨ Studio D, Mac mini 1.25ghz et chez mon frère,  tout près de  soixante
> 
> ...


----------



## gazobu (14 Octobre 2006)

tout un stock de bécanes, mais je ne suis pas le seul
mais, mais ...
2 sacs Wrangler Macintosh [128 ou 512 me souviens plus]
2 sacoches Macintosh Portable
nique nique, z'en avez pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> tout un stock de bécanes, mais je ne suis pas le seul
> mais, mais ...
> 2 sacs Wrangler Macintosh [128 ou 512 me souviens plus]
> 2 sacoches Macintosh Portable
> nique nique, z'en avez pas



Raté ! les premiers, j'en ai eu deux aussi (je les ai donné), pour les secondes, j'en avais pas, mais comme j'avais pas de portable non plus ...


----------



## gazobu (14 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> j'avais pas de portable non plus


il me reste un Macintosh Portable avec, oh comble du luxe, l'extention m&#233;moire de ... 1Mb


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

Petite actualisation dans la liste précédemment faite: 
Nous avons donc dans la maison : 
Un powermac G3 vert encore en fonctionnement il y a un an 
Un powermac G4 utilisée par ma mère 
Un ibook G4 à moi 
Un ibook G4 à mon frère
Un imac G5 chez mon frère aussi 
Un imac G3 rubis récupéré dans un pub au prix de plusieurs cuites...
Et le dernier né, un Macbook pour le père 


Ou comment mon frère en quelques années à reussi à convaincre toute une famille


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Un powermac G3 vert encore en fonctionnement il y a un an



Vous avez peint un G3 en vert ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

_En fait, on dit : "un PowerMac G3 blanc/bleu  _

Tiens, pas mal, ce combo


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vous avez peint un G3 en vert ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> _En fait, on dit : "un PowerMac G3 blanc/bleu  _
> 
> Tiens, pas mal, ce combo



La tour est encastrée dans mon bureau et moi je vois ça vert...   :mouais:  C'est le premier mac que j'ai eu de récup de mon oncle et qui m'a complétement convaincu de switcher


----------



## Mac-atchou (14 Octobre 2006)

Histoire d'en remettre, j'ai aussi un sac-étui tout en toile rembourrée, pour Mac Classic 
qu'on pouvait utiliser comme valise ou porter en bandoulière. C'est-y le nec plus ultra ça?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> La tour est encastrée dans mon bureau et moi je vois ça vert...   :mouais:  C'est le premier mac que j'ai eu de récup de mon oncle et qui m'a complétement convaincu de switcher



Sa vrai couleur est cyan (nan, pas comme toi, sans H, avec un Y et pas de T au bout ), aussi appelé bleu pétrole, qui est une couleur en fait à mi chemin entre le bleu et le vert. G3 Blanc/bleu est son appellation officielle.


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sa vrai couleur est cyan (nan, pas comme toi, sans H, avec un Y et pas de T au bout ), aussi appelé bleu pétrole, qui est une couleur en fait à mi chemin entre le bleu et le vert. G3 Blanc/bleu est son appellation officielle.



gnagnagnagna  je ne ferai plus l'erreur, c'est promis


----------



## Mac-atchou (14 Octobre 2006)

Ben moi aussi j'ai toujours vu mon G3 Yosemite vert et blanc, je suis sûrement de la famille des Dalton!   Faudra voir!!  






 Je vais devoir voir un zieutiste


----------



## MamaCass (14 Octobre 2006)

0

Plus de ibook

dur dur


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> 0
> 
> Plus de ibook
> 
> dur dur




"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MamaCass."

Alors la soeurette je compatis !  
Mais courage, le suivant sera d'autant plus beau 

Biz
Matt'


----------



## OrdinoMac (14 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sa vrai couleur est cyan (nan, pas comme toi, sans H, avec un Y et pas de T au bout ), aussi appelé bleu pétrole, qui est une couleur en fait à mi chemin entre le bleu et le vert. G3 Blanc/bleu est son appellation officielle.



On le nomme aussi Powermac glacière, comme ça pas de problème d'interprétation des couleurs


----------



## JO57155 (14 Octobre 2006)

Il me reste un iMac G3/333, un powermac G3 mini tour beige gonflé en g4/500 et un G4/800. Je viens de commandé un Mac Pro.


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2006)

Un G3 500 indigo un peu boosté (DD 80 go, RAM 576)
Bientot un iMac 17 ou 20, ça va dépendre des finances

Dans l'entourage ça va de l'Apple II ramené des USA il y a des lustres et mis sous cloche au PM G5 bipro, en passant par un G3 beige, un iMac G5 17, un iMac 233, un DV500, quelques ibook et Mac book, une palourde, et j'ai cru comprendre bientôt un MBP, le tube de l'eMac venant de rendre l'ame...
Au boulot chez madame, c'est iMac G3 partout + un serveur
Au mien, j'ose pas dire


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2006)

Romuald a dit:


> Au mien, j'ose pas dire



Ça serait pas ces bécanes louches dont le nom commence par un P,et finit par un C, par hasard ?


----------



## jaboule (15 Octobre 2006)

Mac-atchou a dit:


> A la maison, G4 466mhz, G4 400mhz, Mac Cube G4 450hz, écran CRT 17¨   Studio D,
> 
> écran LCD 17¨ Studio D, Mac mini 1.25ghz et chez mon frère,  tout près de  soixante
> 
> ...



voici la liste de tous ce que l"on a


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça serait pas ces bécanes louches dont le nom commence par un P,et finit par un C, par hasard ?



Ben, euh, comment que t'as deviné ?

Seulement grace à WIN OSX, RK Launcher et autres, le mien (de PC) ressemble au mien (de MAC).


----------



## zigouiman (17 Octobre 2006)

Mac-atchou a dit:


> Ben moi aussi j'ai toujours vu mon G3 Yosemite vert et blanc, je suis sûrement de la famille des Dalton!   Faudra voir!!   Je vais devoir voir un zieutiste









Enfin bon quand c'est bleu c'est pas vert !  J'ai bossé au moins 2 ans avec ça, c'était pas bien rapide pour faire du photoshop (enfin toujours mieux que les 9600)


----------



## jaboule (17 Octobre 2006)

le Yosemite selon Apple est bleu et blanc , mais  il y en a  qui on de la difficulté  avec leur couleur  car d'autre  m'ont  dit  qu'il  le voyait  vert  quand à moi je je le trouve bleu


----------



## Mac-atchou (17 Octobre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> Enfin bon quand c'est bleu c'est pas vert !  J'ai bossé au moins 2 ans avec ça, c'était pas bien rapide pour faire du photoshop (enfin toujours mieux que les 9600)



  Je le vois  pourtant toujours  vert, mais je te crois sur parole.

 J'en ai possédé un moi-même et je l'avais acheté vert. Ça ne se guérit pas.  Je le disais

déjà ,je fais partie de la famille des Dalton  (iens) .


   


MAC-O-PATHE _que je vous disais. _


----------



## Giam_ (26 Octobre 2006)

Mac Pro et mon tout nouveau jouet : le PowerBook 160 !  pour écrire


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2006)

Giam_ a dit:


> Mac Pro et mon tout nouveau jouet : le PowerBook 160 !  pour écrire



Un amour de portable. J'ai récemment rencontré un 165C chez une cliente, posé fermé sur une étagère, j'ai fait "Ouah ! Ils sont chouettes vos deux vieux portables" :rateau: (et pourtant, mon WallStreet n'est pas un parangon de finesse ).


----------



## velvet (29 Octobre 2006)

J'ai une petite tendance f&#233;tichiste qui consiste &#224; conserver quelques vieux mac que j'ai eu entre les mains, celle de l'entreprise ou je travaille ou que certains me laissent &#224; cause d'un co&#251;t de r&#233;paration trop &#233;lev&#233;. R&#233;sultat, je dois trouver de la place de toute urgence !!!

- Macintosh LC boost&#233; avec une carte Sonnet 68040 / 25 Mhz
- Macintosh LC 475 36Mo/250Mo
- Performa 5400/180 128Mo/3Go avec une carte m&#232;re de powermac 5500/250 boost&#233; &#224; l'aide d'une carte Sonnet G3/500 (Je vais tenter l'install d'OS X)
- iMac G3 233 Mhz BondiBlue
- iMac G3 266 Mhz
- iMac G3 333 Mhz overclock&#233; &#224; 400 Mhz
- iBook G3 600 12" 640Mo/80Go DVD-RW
- iBook G4 12" 1.2 Ghz
- PowerBook G4 667 Mhz 15" Gigabit Ethernet
- iMac G4 800 15" Tournesol 1Go/80Go DVD-RW
- PowerMac G4 Cube 450 boost&#233; en G4 &#224; 1.2 Ghz - RAM 1,5Go - HD 160 Go
- PowerBook G4 17" 1Ghz
- Tr&#232;s bient&#244;t : Un MacBook Pro 17" Core2Duo

voilou....


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

heu.. 1 seul pour le moment :

un imac intel 17 " core duo de base.

mais bient&#244;t rejoint par un macbook pro 15,4" Core 2 duo avec 2Go de ram.


----------



## contisplaya (29 Octobre 2006)

- 1 MacPlus  avec le lecteur de disquette externe pour jouer &#224; "shuffle-puck" (un jeux surpuissant pour ceux qui ont connues cette &#233;poque)

-1 PM G3 233 mhz Beige 

- 1 i-book G3 600 MHZ

- 1 Powerbook G3 Wallstreet 233mhz

- 1 Powermac G4 800 Quiksilver mais il fait &#233;cran noir depuis la semaine derni&#232;re...

- 1 Powermac G5 BI-Poc 2,5 GHZ avec 2GO de RAM dont je suis tr&#232;s fiers... 

Heuu je crois que j'oublie persone....? 

PS: J'ai pas le wifi et on a des c&#226;bles ethernet qui courent partout avec des trous dans les murs...

Voili


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2006)

Une Sonnet Presto + comme moi ?


----------



## HmJ (30 Octobre 2006)

Maintenant j'en ai deux... Mac Mini G4 et PowerMac G5 Dual. Tout le monde s'en fout mais je suis super excite depuis trois jours.


----------



## Eh (30 Octobre 2006)

Etant moyennement conservateur, faute de place, j'en ai eu au total 14 (+ 2 PC !!!). J'en utilise actuellement 6.

1x IIsi (out)
1x PB 160 (out)
2x LC 630 (out)
1x UMAX (out)
1x PM G3 (prêté)
2x iMac couleur (prêtés)
1x PB Pismo (utilisé-chalet)
1x iMac boule (utilisé-chalet)
1x PC (utilisé-chalet)
1x PB Titanium 15'' (utilisé home Sion)
1x PM G5 dual + écran 20'' (utilisé home Sion)
1x PB G4 12'' (utilisé home Paris)
1x iMac intel dualcore 2 20'' (utilisé home Paris)

+ certainement un nombre équivalent d'imprimantes et une multitudes d'extensions diverses ...


----------



## garsducalvados (30 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'attend mon premier Mac.
1 * MacBook


----------



## .Steff (30 Octobre 2006)

Moi pour le moment j'ai un Ibook G4 1,33Ghz avec 60Go de DD. 
Et d&#232;s que j'ai de l'argent, on verra pour un autre  Mais bon celui l&#224; marche du feu


----------



## gilou65000 (30 Octobre 2006)

moi j' ai :

1 imac G3
1 eMac G4 1,25 Ghz 256 Mo 40 Giga...
ET  Un macbook coreduo 2 Ghz


----------



## jaboule (31 Octobre 2006)

depuis la dernière visite sur le forum on a rajouté à la liste: Apple IIe, 8600/300, 4400/200
SE 30, iMac-233 et une couple de LC . cela commence à prendre de plus en plus de place dans le sous-sol mais ça fait rien, c'est un vrai folie qui s'est emparé de nous  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bagooblue (21 Mai 2007)

7 j'ai du mal a me séparer des "vrais" macs. J'ai fait un peu de ménage en mettant à la benne 2 "boîtes à pizza", un 7800 et un portable 400c qui pour moi sont des macs de la génération des financiers grisounets copieurs de PC : Le monde à l'envers !


----------



## melaure (22 Mai 2007)

Bon alors puisque j'ai fait du m&#233;nage avant mon d&#233;m&#233;nagement l'an dernier, la plupart des Macs < 2001 ont disparus.

Il me reste seulement :
- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
- Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66.
- PowerMac 5500/225 Black en &#233;tat neuf
- iBook G3/300 bleu pr&#234;t&#233; &#224; mon ch&#232;re maman
- Mac Mini G4 1.25 (serveur OS X)
- Mac Mini G4 1.42 (bureautique pour mon amie)
- Mac Mini G4 1.50 (pour moi surtout comme m&#233;dia center/t&#233;l&#233; TNT avec le 20" Apple)
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD (machine principale, pour tout et surtout WoW  )


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bon alors puisque j'ai fait du m&#233;nage avant mon d&#233;m&#233;nagement l'an dernier, la plupart des Macs < 2001 ont disparus.
> 
> Il me reste seulement :
> - Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
> ...


Tiens  T'as pas de macintel?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Mai 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Tiens  T'as pas de macintel?



Mais la somme de ses processeurs vaux bien un Core2duo


----------



## Bibabelou (24 Mai 2007)

-imac G4 de ma femme
-blackbook de moi, son mari...
-et pis c'est tout...
-non mais
-et alors quoi, hein?
-


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Mai 2007)

Bon, allez!!  je reposte puisque changement dans mon parc ;
manque donc un LC III et un Performa 5500 partis dans une asso,
reste donc mon imac 400Dv sous panther, 
un 6500/250 en état de marche, 
un perf 5400 qui reçoit et traite mes images quickTake 150 
deux LC III
Un LC 475 
Ouf !
je vais surement faire un don au réseau Mac à l'école !
le plus proche de chez moi...
patrick


----------



## melaure (24 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais la somme de ses processeurs vaux bien un Core2duo



Ca fait un G4 CoreQuadro


----------



## st02035 (24 Mai 2007)

2 pour moi. L'apple //c a été recyclé


----------



## Nuvolari (15 Novembre 2007)

J'ai trois Mac: un eMac G4, un G3 beige, un iMac G3 et aussi un iBook G4.


----------



## Souvaroff (15 Novembre 2007)

Nuvolari a dit:


> J'ai trois Mac: un eMac G4, un G3 beige, un iMac G3 et aussi un iBook G4.



Trois ? :mouais:  & Moi j'ai trois passions  L'informatique & la photo !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2007)

Nuvolari a dit:


> J'ai trois Mac: 1) un eMac G4, 2) un G3 beige, 3) un iMac G3 et aussi 3,0001) un iBook G4.



T'as oubli&#233; de poser la retenue ?


----------



## kisbizz (15 Novembre 2007)

moi j'en a 1 de trop mais......trop beau :love: 





un oeuf rouge ( qui  va faire bientot office de juke-box des que je lui auras collé 2 bonnes baffes  ) et un tournesol :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi j'en a 1 de trop mais......trop beau :love:



Fallait ça au minimum, pour pas qu'il détone lorsque tu es assise devant :love: 

Tiens, faut que je mette mon profil à jour, parce que des Mac ont quitté la maison (certains chez d'autres membres de MacGe, d'autres ont suivi les enfants devenus grands, qui ont quitté le nid (deux à 11 mois d'intervalle, je vous dis pas le coup de vieux :sick.

Bon donc, aujourd'hui, il reste quatre Mac ici (bon, disons trois et demi) :

- Un PowerMac G4/733 "Audionumérique"
- Un iBook G3/300 bleu "Palourde"
- Un PowerBook G3/266 "PDQ" ("WallStreet" révision 2)
- Un iBook G4/1,2 Ghz en cours de restauration (le "demi", il démarre déjà, mais coupe encore aléatoirement).

En outre, j'ai, à l'extérieur, prêté à mon fils aîné, un iMac G4/700 (comme le tien, Princess, mais avec un écran plus petit), qui reviendra à la maison le jour ou il pourra s'acheter quelque chose de plus récent.


----------



## melaure (16 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi, &#231;a bouge un peu. Le 5500 devrait partir demain ou au pire la semaine prochaine. Et j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; l'iBook de ma soeur puisqu'on lui offert un MacBook.

- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
- Mac LC III avec Sonnet Presto+ (68040/66Mhz avec copro, 32 Mo de RAM en plus et Ethernet 10 RJ-45).
- iBook G3/300 bleu pr&#234;t&#233; &#224; mon ch&#232;re maman
- iBook G4/800 avec la puce graphique qui veut se faire la malle ...  
- Mac Mini G4 1.25 (serveur OS X)
- Mac Mini G4 1.42 (bureautique pour mon amie)
- Mac Mini G4 1.50 (pour moi surtout comme m&#233;dia center/t&#233;l&#233; TNT avec le 20" Apple)
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD (machine principale, pour tout et surtout WoW  )

Je vais r&#233;parer l'iBook G4/800 pour le revendre (sinon vendre les pi&#232;ces), et l'iBook 300 reviendra &#224; la maison d&#232;s que j'aurais une machine de substitution pour la remplacer (genre un Mini avec un 19" wide, car les iMacs G5 d'occasion sont trop chers).


----------



## Souvaroff (16 Novembre 2007)

Aller&#8230; a moi&#8230; 

- PowerBook 5300 CE (je sais m&#234;me plus ce qu'il y a la dedans, :mouais: mis a part 1Go de HD & OS 8 :hein: )
- iBook 12" G3/500 (le tout premier qu'est tout essoufl&#233
- iBook 14" G3/800 avec la puce graphique qui s'est fait la malle   (celui l&#224; on me l'a fil&#233; gratos  )
- iMac G3 450 DV + (mon meilleur achat :love:, mes meilleurs moments :love: )
- PowerBook 12" G4 1,5 gHz (trimball&#233; partout&#8230
- iMac G5 20" 2 gHz (la machine a photos & a Wow)
- iMac G5 20" 2,1 gHz iSight (la machine du salon&#8230


----------



## flor (16 Novembre 2007)

Je resterais modeste avec 3 macs 

un mac pro 

un G5

et un mac mini 

du coup je revend mon pc


----------



## Superparati (20 Novembre 2007)

j'ai quelque peu changer mes base de donnée sur l'ensemble de mon parc assez homogène composé de :

Macs Portables :

2 PowerBook 180c 1993
1 PowerBook 540c 1994
1 PowerBook 190cs 1995
2 PowerBook 5300 (en mauvaise état, une mauvaise série les 5300 c'est bien connu ^^) 1995
1 PowerBook 1400c 1996
2 iBook palourde (300@400Mhz et un 366@458Mhz) 1999-2000
1 PowerBook 15" 2004
1 iBook G4 12" 1,33Ghz
1 MacBook Blanc 2006

Macs bureau :

1 performa 6320 1996
1 iMac Blueberry 333Mhz 1999
1 eMac 2005
1 iMac Intel 24" Blanc 2006
1 MacPro 2007 
Autre matériels Apple
1 Scanner Apple ColorOneScanner 600/27 1995
1 Newton 120 1994
1 StyleWriter portable


j'essaye de me servir le plus souvent possible de tous mais c'est difficile, seul l'iBook G4 et le MacPro sortes du lots car utilisés tout les jours.

J'attends encore un SE30, centris 610, un Macintosh plus, un powerbook duo 280c


----------



## cameleone (20 Novembre 2007)

L'iBook G4 12", l'ancêtre, le premier de la lignée, celui qui m'a fait switcher, étant sur le point de partir chez son nouveau propriétaire (ingrat que je suis), je fais le point : outre le partant, me restent un iMac alu 24" en 2,8 Ghz, ma machine principale à la maison ; le iMac 20" blanc Core2Duo, mon ex-machine d'avant l'alu, passée sur le bureau de Madame ; le MacBook de Madame, qui ne sert plus trop (en attendant un petit séjour en SAV) ; et mon PowerBook 17", que j'utilise au bureau et en déplacement...


----------



## patbe (21 Novembre 2007)

bonjour,
en activité, tous les jours ou presque, avec le pourquoi:
- un performa 54OO, os 9.1, boot en ram possible, carte tv, impression stylewriter 2500, decharge vieux Apn casio QV-100, partagé en réseau ethernet, graveur scsi externe
- Un powerbook 3400, Os 9.2 et 8.6, boot en ram possible, irda pour tel portable, partagé réseau ethernet (port imprimante mort..)graveur scsi externe
- 2 imacs 500 dv, Os 9.2.2, bourré de ram, internet, impression lexmark Z33 (incompatible Tiger), decharge apn Fuji avec soft incompatible intel, calcul d'images 360, imovie, utilisation programmes sous virtual PC, etc, partagté réseau ethernet, boot sur disque interne/externe firewire
- un iBook Palourde 300 Mhz, os 9.2, portable, autonomie + de 3h30, tapage de texte + jeux dans le train, partagé réseau en ethernet
un iBook G3 800 mhz, calcul de 360, boot os 9.2.2 /OS 10.4.10, comparaisons, utilisation d'anciens softs OS 9, partagé réseau ethernet , wifi avec adaptateur sous os X uniquement, bluetooth sous os X avec clé Usb à 5 euros pour tel portable ou echange entre machine, lecture divx sur vidéoproj, gravage cd
- Un G4 4OO Ghz, os 9.2.2/Os X 10.4.10 + Apple display 17" ou vidéo projecteur, manque une carte graphique compatible avec la prise à la c.. de l'AD. le but, calcul plus rapide sous 360 et zique et vidéo avec vieux softs os 9 qui vont bien, gravage dvd/cd., partagé réseau ethernet. en cours d'installation..
- Un MBP 1.83 GHz, OS 10.4.10, ati radeon 9600, jeux, internet, imovie, FCpro et autres, gravage dvd, bootcamp, wmware, cider, second life et tout soft incompatible PPC

Voilà, cela en fait 8 en tout, et tous ont une fonction que les autres n'ont pas, hormis les 2 imac 500 dv, identiques..
si je veux imprimer sur la stylewriter 2500 (2500 frs en 1997), je dois passer par le 5400 (adb)
si je veux imprimer sur la Z33, je dois passer par imac, palourde, G4 ou ibook G3, le driver etant incompatible os X INTeL (
etc, etc...
résultat, pour vivre ma vie Apple, et ne pas jeter des peripheriques qui fonctionnent toujours parfaitement, je dois avoir un paquet de machines...
Il aurait juste fallu que les Macs Intels aient une compatibilité antérieure pour que je n'ai plus qu'une Machine, mais c'est trop demander à une industrie qui vous oblige, au nom de l'innovation, à acheter le "new model" 6 à 18 mois après l'"ancien"...
impossible ?
Un exemple de compatibilité : une webcam kensington, incompatible depuis quicktime 4.5.... inutilisée depuis...
rendu compatible, gratuitement, grace à des développeurs, et qui fonctionne impec sous MBP intel, 5 ans apres son achat, enfin !!!
à l'inverse, une quickcam qui fonctionnait très bien sous os 9 et qt 6.3 ne veut rien savoir sous os x, manque un driver...
Si dans un souci écolo de ne pas jeter des appareilsen bon etat je veux la faire fonctionner, je l'utilise avec une de mes "vieilles" machines (- de 5 ans...) , je recupère les images par reseau ethernet sur mon MBP puisque c'est du 9 et je les utilise... ou je les utilise directement depuis une machine 0s 9
Apple, un monde simple ???


----------



## Macuser 69 (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour; 
J'ai en ma possession:
-iMac G4 800(15')2003
-iMac G3 400 200
-iMac Bondie Blue (alim HS et en attente d'arrivée)1998
-Macintosh 128k
-Powerbook 140 (pas de batterie)

Utilisés quotidiennement:
iMac G4 et G3


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2007)

Tiens, des nouvelles de chez moi : l'iBouque G4 est enfin réparé (sauf la batterie toujours HS), ce qui fait que mon parc se décline maintenant ainsi :

iBook G4 1,2 Ghz (40 Go/768 Mo)
PowerMac G4/733 "audionumérique" (128+75+60 Go/1,25 Go)
PowerBook G3/266 "PDQ" (30 Go/384 Mo)
iBook G3/300 "Palourde" (3 Go/288 Mo) -> Ma fille

En prêt à l'extérieur (chez mon fils)

iMac G4/700 15" (160 Go/512 Mo).

Toutes ces machines en "service actif"


----------



## stefloze (1 Décembre 2007)

3 macbook, 1imac, 1 ibook est je n"ai pas garder les anciens mais aimerai avoir macpro


----------



## Macthieu (2 Décembre 2007)

LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
imac g3 à 233Mhz  (4Go/64Mo)
Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
et un newton emate 300 qui vient de se rajouter.
Toute ces machines fonctionnent et elles sont branchés en réseau.
Un imac intel devrait rentrer en début d'année


----------



## Pooley (2 Décembre 2007)

un mbp c2d 2,2ghz, un emac, un ibook et un powerbook (respectivement à moi, ma soeur, ma mère et mon père...)


----------



## meskh (2 Décembre 2007)

'tain c'est fou  vous avez tous plusieurs mac chez vous !! perso un petit iBook G4 en revanche, j'ai un Kurzweil K2600R Full Options


----------



## dmo95 (2 Décembre 2007)

En effet, beaucoup de MacAddict à ce que je voix, avec comme devise : 

"J'achète tous ce qui est Mac"

Je comprend, je comprend, moi même je comence à être atteint. Ca commence par un iPod, puis un MacBook c2d et puis ca se tate pour un iMac... Puis bien sur le dernier, "Jesus Phone" dès que je vais aux USA !! A savoir pas plus tard que Noël...

Enfin bref, cela est mon plus gros budget annuel étant donné que je suis encore étudiant.


----------



## soget (2 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Un iMac G4 800 Mhz 15" 60Go
et surtout en attente,
un iMac alu 2,8 GHz 24" 500Go :love:


----------



## steiner (2 Décembre 2007)

Tout est dans la signature


----------



## julien51 (2 Décembre 2007)

Salut, j'ai chez moi 
un performa 400
un powermac 5400
un imac dv G3 500MHz
un macbookpro 2,33
et un imac 20' de base derniere version

J'hésite a investir dans un macpro...peut etre pour une prochaine révision !


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2007)

julien51 a dit:


> J'hésite a investir dans un macpro...peut etre pour une prochaine révision !



Ca me déplairait pas non plus mais trop cher. Sinon ma liste devrait évoluer en janvier


----------



## doudou83 (3 Décembre 2007)

No change !!     toujours mon tournesol G4 17'' 800 mgz en Tiger !!!
Il est bôôôôôooooooooo !!!  :love:
IL est vrai que le dernier IMAC est tip top !! alors ??????


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> No change !!     toujours mon tournesol G4 17'' 800 mgz en Tiger !!!
> Il est bôôôôôooooooooo !!!  :love:
> IL est vrai que le dernier IMAC est tip top !! alors ??????



Ben ... Le Tournesol, c'est comme toutes les uvres d'art, ça prend de la valeur en vieillissant, ça se "conserve" (au sens muséologique du terme), un peu comme la soupière d'iDuck


----------



## meskh (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ... Le Tournesol, c'est comme toutes les uvres d'art, ça prend de la valeur en vieillissant, ça se "conserve" (au sens muséologique du terme), un peu comme la soupière d'iDuck



et mon iBooook, je peux le vendre ouat'mille zeuro aussi ? :love:


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ... Le Tournesol, c'est comme toutes les uvres d'art, ça prend de la valeur en vieillissant, ça se "conserve" (au sens muséologique du terme), un peu comme la soupière d'iDuck



moi je le conservera a coté pas de la soupiere de ma grand-mere mais a coté de sa radio marconi   :love:


----------



## OrdinoMac (3 Décembre 2007)

En service quotidien : 
G4 MDD, G4 Cube, G4 466 Digital Audio

En soutien :
Imac DV 400, Powerbook 3400, 9600/350, SE30, Powerbook 1400

Pour le fun :
9500/180 MP (la bebox du pauvre)
Colour Classic avec carte Apple IIe
Duo 280c et Dock


En prêt à l'extérieur :
iMac 350 ; 5500/225

En conservation :
 des pommes et des pommes ...


----------



## meskh (3 Décembre 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> En service quotidien :
> G4 MDD, G4 Cube, G4 466 Digital Audio
> 
> En soutien :
> ...



  
 alors là, on frôle l'indigestion :sick: :sick: 
bon apétit quand même :style:


----------



## soget (4 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour la facture EDF  

Eun chtite photo ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> En service quotidien :
> ... G4 466 Digital Audio
> 
> ...



Ah, le Digital Audio, c'était vraiment le PowerMac du grand écart, cinq modèles, de 466 à 733 Mhz, en passant par 533 et 667 Mhz, plus un modèle "bi-pro", qui, curieusement n'avais pas les processeurs à 733 Mhz, mais à 533  

Il se distingue dans la gamme en étant le dernier PM G4 à avoir eu la facade "anthracite" et le seul PM G4 (Cube non compris) à n'accepter que 3 barrettes de Ram contre 4 à tous les autres (Bien qu'Infos Système Apple lui détecte un emplacement "DIMM3/j24, toujours vide, forcément, puisque physiquement absent). 

Par contre, il est plutôt à la hauteur point de vue performance, puisqu'à 733 Mhz, il est un peu plus rapide (à peu près 10%) qu'un iMac "Tournesol" à 800 Mhz, de près de deux ans plus récent, voire 3 pour les derniers modèles à cette fréquence. Par rapport à mon Tournesol à 700 Mhz, c'est carrément 30% de mieux ! 

Un peu le "martien" de la famille, quoi ! :love: .


----------



## Php21 (5 Décembre 2007)

Ma signature et toujours mon iMac G3 350 avec Hd 40go + 512 mo. 9.2 & 10.3.9
C'es tmon épouse qui s'en sert.


----------



## flocech (12 Décembre 2007)

pour ma part, jai renouvelle mon parc :
imac alu 2Ghz 20'

et on a acquerit un portable :
macbook 13,3' 2 GHz

beau compromis entre le confort et le nomade


----------



## SnowMan (12 Décembre 2007)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai décidé de tenter l'aventure chez la pomme il y a à peine 1 mois.

Mon MacBook Pro 15,4'' milieu de gamme est mon tout premier Mac. C'est le passage au processeur Intel qui m'a fait réfléchir sérieusement à un éventuel switch.


----------



## jerG (14 Décembre 2007)

Pour ma part je suis sur mac depuis 1997.
j'ai actuellement un iBook G4 (1 GHz, 768 Mo, 40 Go, Combo) et je viens de récupérer un Powermac G4 Quicksilver 2002 (800 MHz, 256 Mo, 40 Go, ZIP 250, graveur DVD). Un vrai bonheur


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2007)

@Pascal77: j'ai un PM G4 QS 2002, un 933, et j'ai 3 slots 
alors?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2007)

Alors, après relecture, il apparait en effet que tous les PM G4 ont bien quatre slots, à l'exception de trois modèles : le "Cube", "l'audionumérique" et le "couic si l'vert", qui n'en ont que trois.


----------



## boulifb (15 Décembre 2007)

'tain les gars, vous êtes des fous furieux du Mac...  

Je n'ai que 2 macs:
- Mac Pro Quad Core Xeon 2,6GHz, 2 SuperDrives, 2GB de RAM, 2TB de disque dur, écran Apple HD 23", clavier alu.
- MacBook Pro 15" standard Core2Duo 2,4GHz, 2GB de RAM, 120GB de disque dur.  

Et un ch'ti n'iPod 5.5G 80GB.

Heureux switcheur depuis 1 an et 3 mois.   

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## Vivid (15 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour Messieurs Dames...


a vous tous, pour la longévitée de vos machines, n'oublier pas de les faire tourner réguliérement   . Stockage en hauteur, au chaud et sec!


tchao tchao.


----------



## Cath83 (15 Décembre 2007)

Alors, voyons voir 
1 iMac rose 1999 266 Mhz qui fatigue un peu tout de même, un iMac bleu je ne sais plus quoi dedans mais un peu plus récent,  et qui tourne toujours en bureautique, 2 iBooks pour les enfants et mon MB... Ah, un iPod nano 4G et le père Noël apporte 3 shuffle à mes enfants.
Voili voilou...


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2007)

j'ai recuperé un iMac G3 350 
bon, j'ai changé la pile, remis de la ram, et changé le disque dur, passé un coup d'aspi...
j'install panther dessus, ca devrait aller


----------



## Moovance (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

moi j'ai la chance d'avoir un Papa qui a acheté le premier Mac en 84 et depuis ils ne sont jamais sortis de la famille !
Perso j'ai un iMac G5 1ère génération, un iBook G4 12" et depuis 1mois 1/2 un magnifique MacBook Pro 15"4 2,4GHz. J'ai aussi un ipod 60go.

Mon père a un PowerBook 12" G4 et ma mère un PowerBook 17".

Quant au chien il se tâte entre un ipod shuffle ou un Nano...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2007)

Moovance a dit:


> Quant au chien il se tâte entre un ipod shuffle ou *un Nano*...



Pitêt qu'il aurait préféré plusieurs (un nano, des nonos) ? :rateau:


----------



## sawyer96 (16 Décembre 2007)

Mon iMac, un G3 Desktop, et j'avais un 6500 (ou performa 6400) et un powerbook g3.


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2007)

Un Mac Mini G4 1.25 sort, un iMac entre ...

Il me reste seulement :
- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
- Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66.
- iBook G3/300 bleu prêté à mon chère maman
- Mac Mini G4 1.42 (bureautique pour mon amie)
- Mac Mini G4 1.50 (pour moi surtout comme média center/télé TNT avec le 20" Apple)
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD (machine principale, pour tout et surtout WoW  )
- iMac 20" Core2Duo 2.4 HD2600 (encore mieux pour WoW et va devenir mon média center de bureau  )


----------



## IP (18 Décembre 2007)

Alors :

Mac +
Macintosh Portable
Powerbook 165
Centris 610
Powerbook Palourde DV
Powerbook G4 alu


----------



## Mounttemple (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à vous tous,
Ma machine la plus ancienne, tjrs en ma possession, (bien que HS) est le premier Mac portable, ou transportable (car lourd évidemment!!!), datant de 1990 je crois!!
Ensuite, j'ai une Mac 2 CI ou SI datant de la même pèriode (qui fonctionne tjrs, mais je ne m'en sers plus)
J'ai aussi un autre portable Mac plus petit que le 1ér cité plus haut, de couleur grise, HS aussi.
J'ai aussi un Emac bleu HS.
Puis un I book palourde qui tourne tjrs, même si la prise USB est HS.
Ensuite, j'ai un PB Noir sans prises USB de 2000 je crois, qui tourne bien aussi.
Ensuite, un Ibook G3 blanc qui tourne lui aussi tjrs.
Enfin, un PB G4 dont je me sers à l'instant pour vous écrire.
Et un IMac G5 de 2005, dont le lecteur DVD me donne qques soucis.
Et une bonne vieille imprimante Image writer dont je ne me lasse pas, mais  que je ne sais utiliser avec ces 2 derniers, faute d'une connectique adaptée.
Et ma fille va se voir offrir un Mac Book 12 pouces.
Voilà, c'est tout, mais bcp de vieilleries, dont je suis prêt à me défaire pour des amateurs.
Cordialement,
Mounttemple.


----------



## Berthold (26 Décembre 2007)

Bon, j'essaie :


eMac en signature
PowerBook PDQ en signature
iMac 400 DV Tiger
PowerMac 5500/225 OS 9.1
2 Classic système 7.5.3
SE/30 système 7.5.x
PowerBook 520c système 7.5.3
3 LC ou LC II, je ne sais plus, en système 7.x.x
2 MacIIsi en système 7.x.x
2 PowerMac 4400 en Mac OS 9.1, dont un qui donne des signes de fatigue&#8230;
LaserWriter 4/600 PS

Ça c'est pour ceux qui fonctionnent de façon sûre. Il me reste une poignée de LC, IIsi et autres en réserve si certains flanchent, ce qui arrive encore assez souvent avec ces pôv' vielles bêtes qui tournent toute la journée ou presque&#8230;


----------



## fau6il (3 Février 2008)

D'un PB 14" G3, je suis passé à un PB 17" G4, DD Hitachi 60 Go à 7.200t/m qui me donne entière satisfaction.  
Mais... j'envisage, secrètement, l'achat d'un Mac Pro 3,2 GHz, 16 Go RAM.  

@+


----------



## buxtehude (4 Février 2008)

J'ai aussi une laser writer qui date de 1992 et qui faisait un travail superbe mais, et pourtant j'ai cherché dans les magasins, elle ne peut pas se connecter à mon I MAC G5 et mon macbook pro. Du coup j'ai une lexmark.
Comme autre machine j'ai deux MAC SE des années 90 ou 91


----------



## maclyr (4 Février 2008)

4
un mac sous os 8 ou 7
un powerbook g4
un imac g3
un imac alu leo


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

Mise à jour : Un Mac Mini G4 1.42 est parti, un Titanium entre et vas chez ma mère ...

Mon parc est donc :
- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
- Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66 + 15" TFT (moniteur VGA+peritel pour le LC, l'Amstrad 6128 et le Texas TI99/4A)
- iBook G3/300 bleu prêté à mon chère maman, mais qui revient au bercail
- PowerBook Titanium 867 qui va chez ma mère parce la Palourde rame trop sur le net et 800*600 c'est trop petit 
- Mac Mini G4 1.50 (pour mon amie mais comme média center/télé TNT avec le 20" ACD)
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD (machine principale, pour tout sauf WoW car iMac  )
- iMac 20" Core2Duo 2.4 HD2600 (pour WoW et comme second mon média center avec son autre clé TNT  )


----------



## Oracle (2 Avril 2008)

Alors de mon côté...

8 en parfait état :
SE/30
Classic
Classic II
LC III
Deux LC 475 (dont un que j'ai repeint aux couleurs d'Apple ... Hommage ou Heresie? )
PowerMac 6100
PowerMac 7200
iMac 24" C2D Blanc
3 en moins bon état :
Un second Classic => De mémoire il ne s'allume plus, je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Quadra 800 => je l'ai démonté je ne sais plus pourquoi, faudra que je le remonte, voir s'il marche toujours...
Performa 5400 => le plastique est aussi fragile qu'une coquille d'oeuf, résultat le dessous est complètement pulvérisé, il repose sur les circuits imprimés... mais il me semble qu'il marche toujours!


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2008)

Une palourde en plus et un MiniG4 vendu ...

- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
- Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66.
- iBook G3/300 Myrtille
- iBook G3/300 Mandarine
- Mac Mini G4 1.50 (pour moi surtout comme média center/télé TNT avec le 20" Apple)
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD (machine principale, pour tout mais plus trop pour WoW  )
- iMac 20" Core2Duo 2.4 HD2600 (encore mieux pour WoW et va devenir mon média center de bureau  )


----------



## G.tristan (2 Avril 2008)

un personne en plus a en avoir pas mal

power mac os 9 et os 10.3.9
macbook 10.4
power book 10.4
imac 10.4
ibook10.3.9

 pas fier de ca: 
 portable pc windose xp 
 pc fixe vista familial


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2008)

Tiens, il y a longtemps que j'ai pas mis à jour ici ! Alors à la maison :

- Un PowerMac G4/733 Audionumérique sous Tiger (Leopard sur son second disque, mais je ne suis pas convaincu pour l'instant),
- Un iBook G4 12" 1,2 Ghz sous Tiger (après un bref passage sous Leopard),
- Un iMac G3/600 "Snow" sous Panther,
- Un PowerBook G3/266 sous Panther,
- Un iBook G3/300 "Palourde" sous OS 9.2,
- Un vieux PC portable Toshiba (486 DX4/75 riez pas) sous Windows 95

en prêt à l'extérieur un iMac G4/700 "tournesol" sous Tiger

Normalement, sous peu, un PC portable Compacq Presario un peu moins vieux que le Toshiba (P3 sous XP je suppose) pour tester mes applications "multi-plateformes".

Ah si, j'ai failli oublier : deux vieux Palm (un IIIx et un M105) et un Sony Clié N770 sous Palm OS depuis aujourd'hui.


EDIT Pour Melaure : La palourde est blueberry


----------



## Macthieu (8 Mai 2008)

LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
imac g3 à 233Mhz (4Go/64Mo)
Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
newton emate 300
Un powerBook 520c à 25mhz (160mo/12mo) vient de se rajouter à ma collection


----------



## mp_ (8 Mai 2008)

Un iBook G4 12" 1.33 sous Leopard
Un iMac G3 DV SE 400 sous Tiger
Un Macintosh IIvx avec lecteur CD sous MacOS 7.6
Un Performa 400 sous MacOS 7.6 (downgrade vers 7.1 prévu, parce que le pauvre, il s'en sort pas super bien avec le 7.6 ...)


----------



## melaure (8 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T
> Normalement, sous peu, un PC portable Compacq Presario un peu moins vieux que le Toshiba (P3 sous XP je suppose) pour tester mes applications "multi-plateformes".
> 
> Ah si, j'ai failli oublier : deux vieux Palm (un IIIx et un M105) et un Sony Clié N770 sous Palm OS depuis aujourd'hui.
> ...



Héhé, je l'ai aussi puisque j'en ai deux (les deux premières couleurs dispo  )


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2008)

Un iMac 233Mhz (celui qui a 10 ans là ) (Panther)
Un Macintosh Server G4 bi-500Mhz (Tiger)
Un QuickSilver 2002 933Mhz, (Leopard Server dessus)
MacBook Pro 17" (Leopard)
Un MacBook rev. 1 (enfin, c'est le deuxième car le premier a été échangé peut de temps après )

Sinon, dans ceux que je n'utilise plus (qui sont toujours eteints), hormis l'iMac que je vais bientôt preter, deux Apple //e (les cartes, les lecteurs, les ecrans ) et puis, plein d'autres petits trucs sans grand interet


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

Bon moi c'est un peu plus ligth :rose:   
Un macbook première génération mais avec 3go et 250go tournant sous leopard
Un cube G4, la dernière version celui à 500ghz et 256 de ram.

Et chez mes parents (je les ai convertis) un imac blanc dernière génération.


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2008)

ouais, bah le cube, si tu veux t'en debarasser, hein  n'hesite pas  :rateau:

pas la peine de dire que toi, tu en as un


----------



## Marckovitch (8 Mai 2008)

Alors pour moi, c'est comme chez Arthur, on peur bien rire mais ne pas ce moquer, mais je n'en ai qu'un, mon tout premier Mac, un nouvel iMac 2.8 Ghz


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2008)

Marckovitch a dit:


> Alors pour moi, c'est comme chez Arthur, on peur bien rire mais ne pas ce moquer, mais je n'en ai qu'un, mon tout premier Mac, un nouvel iMac 2.8 Ghz



Arthur ? Nan ! Ça, c'est Popeck (en 1986) :




Mais bienvenue au club quand même, hein !


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Arthur ? Nan ! Ça, c'est Popeck (en 1986) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le gouffre générationnel se creuse on dirait pascal...  :mouais: 



====> je repars je repars


----------



## CBi (8 Mai 2008)

Suite à l'achat d'un Mac mini d'occase, préféré à un Apple TV neuf, j'arrive donc à 5 =

- iMac G3 333 Bleu
- iBook G3 466 Graphite
- iMac G4 1.25GHz 17in.
- Mac Book Air
- MacMini Core 2 Duo 1.66


----------



## TiLu (15 Mai 2008)

Oh ben la liste sera pas longue, mes deux bébés : 

- MacBook 2,16Ghz sous Léopard
- iMac G3 350 Mhz sous Panther

et sûrement plus bientôt, un Mini en vue


----------



## jerG (15 Mai 2008)

Bon je met à jour mes possessions : 

Compteur toujours à 2 mais il y a du changement :

1 iBook G4 1GHz (toujours fidèle même si la batterie tire la tronche....)
1 iMac G5 1,6 GHz (mon frère me l'à donner, il ne l'utilisait plus trop. Cool le frangin)

et le G4 Quicksilver 2002 que j'avais disparaît de mon inventaire (mais ne va pas à la retraite. Il reste même dans la famille, je l'ai filé à ma mère pour remplacer son vieillissant iMac G3 350 MHz).


----------



## Ben-J (15 Mai 2008)

J'ai revendu mon ancien PC portable il y a deux mois pour acheter (avec un peu d'économies) mon premier Mac :
iMac alu 24'' 2,4GHz, 300Go de stockage et que j'ai monté à 3Go de mémoire deux semaines après (1Go à l'origine)
iMac sous Leopard, régulièrement mis à jour.

Et il y a une semaine (tout juste), j'ai trouvé un iBook indigo sur la foire à tout de ma ville. Chose inattendue et inespérée, surtout que la machine est en état quasi-neuf ! Propreté, qualité, et surtout : tout est d'origine (avec souris et chargeur de batterie d'origine également).
Donc : iBook g3 palourde (indigo), PPC G3 366MHz, 6Go de stockage, 64Mo de mémoire (intégrée uniquement, pas de barrette ajoutée), et lecteur CD-ROM.
iBook sous OS 9.0.4

Pour le moment, l'un est complètement d'origine, et l'autre est constamment remis à jour.
C'est vraiment opposé !


----------



## guiguilap (15 Mai 2008)

Alors...

- MacPro 4x2.66, 1.25 To, 3 Go de RAM (bientôt plus j'espère...)
- iMac G3 DV pas DV 350 Blueberry
- iMac G3 DV 400 Ruby
- iBook Palourde G3 300 mHz Tangerine

et bientôt un iMac G4 15" que je vais équiper d'une dalle tactile, il va servir de serveur iTunes relié à la chaîne-hifi Bang & Olufsen :love:

Ah.. eh... un ovni ! Un EEE PC 701


----------



## macaronique (15 Mai 2008)

Est-ce que l'on pourrait ajouter un vrai sondage à ce fil ? Comme ça on aurait un résumé de toutes les réponses (même celles des gens qui n'osent pas poster parce qu'ils n'ont qu'un Mac) sans avoir à lire 919 messages.


----------



## melaure (15 Mai 2008)

Un MBP en plus ...

- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
- Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66.
- iBook G3/300 Myrtille
- iBook G3/300 Mandarine
- Mac Mini G4 1.50 (pour moi surtout comme média center/télé TNT avec le 20" Apple)
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD
- iMac 20" Core2Duo 2.4 HD2600 (encore mieux pour WoW et va devenir mon média center de bureau  )
- MacBook Pro Penryn 2,4 Ghz


----------



## fpoil (16 Mai 2008)

- ibook g4 1.2 ghz
- mac mini g4 1.25 ghz (avec wifi + bluetooth)
- imac 20' core duo 2 ghz
- mac mini  core duo 1.66 ghz

j'espère bientôt un nouveau mac mini upgradé en core 2 duo 2.1 ou 2.4 (SJ je compte sur toi)


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2008)

Alors pour remettre la liste à jour:

- un MacPro octo 2,8GHz, 2Go de Ram 
- un MacBook Air avec un DD de 80Go

- un iBook G4 pour ma femme


----------



## bookbook (16 Mai 2008)

A mon tour :
- iBook G4 12" - Tiger -  
- iMac Alu 20" - Tiger
- Mac Mini C2D - Leopard

Et pour ma petite femme :
- iMac Blanc 17" - Tiger

Et je ne parle pas du reste de la famille et des amis que j'ai convertis à la pomme...
...ah si je pouvais toucher un billet à chaque Mac que j'ai fait acheter...


----------



## Azaly (18 Mai 2008)

Juste par curiosité, à quoi ça vous sert tous ces Macs ?
Je peux comprendre le fait d'avoir un fixe + un portable, voir en plus un MBA pour quand on a besoin de mobilité tout en légèreté, mais iMac + mac Mini ? C'est pour s'en servir comme MediaCenter c'est ça ?

Je précise qu'il n'y a aucune critique là-dedans, juste une interrogation de ma part...

Là j'attends de rentrer chez mes parents pour déballer mon iMac 20" avant-dernière génération, je conserve un PC portable 17" que je refile à ma mère et qui me servira pour quand j'irai voir les parents le week-end et pour les vacances (rares mais je peux pas me passer d'ordi et de vidéos) et un eee pc pour la fac (parce qu'il est léger)

Dans l'idéal j'aimerais bien aussi un portable Mac, pour plus tard...

En tout cas je suis pas raciste, j'ai désormais les 3 principaux OS existants


----------



## Bebop 4 (18 Mai 2008)

J'en suis comme deux ronds de flan !   Je croyais être le seul à être maniaque des mac, mais en lisant les réponses à "combien de mac avez-vous chez vous", je vois que je ne suis pas seul ! Vous êtes en train de me faire regretter d'avoir balancé plusieurs mac que j'avais ! Voici ceux que j'ai eu :

1 mac Plus avec disque dur externe.
Quelques mac IIci.
1 performa 6300 CD
2 mac Classic II
1 powermac 6500/250
1 power center Pro 210 (Bon, c'est pas un mac, mais il reste dans la famille quand même)
1 Quadra 800 (Lui j'ai regretté de m'en séparer. Il a servi à recopier un livre en entier, celui que mon amie a écrit.)
2 LC II
1 G3 266 MHz desktop
1 iMac 450 MHz

Voici ceux que j'ai :

G4 466 MHz digital audio (avec les haut-parleurs sphériques Harman Kardon) 1,5 Go de mémoire vive, mac OS 9.2.2 et Tiger.

Powermac 9600 gonflé en G3 400 MHz Sonnet, 600 et quelque Mo de mémoire vive, deux cartes vidéo, une carte USB, une carte SCSI, une carte Ethernet, une carte avec 3 ports série. Mac OS 9.1

Mac IIci gonflé avec carte processeur 68030 33 MHz Daystar, 2 cartes vidéo, une carte Ethernet. Mac OS 6.0.8

LC 475. Mac OS 7.6.1

Je ne bat aucun record sur ce forum, mais quand même...


----------



## bookbook (18 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Juste par curiosité, à quoi ça vous sert tous ces Macs ?
> Je peux comprendre le fait d'avoir un fixe + un portable, voir en plus un MBA pour quand on a besoin de mobilité tout en légèreté, mais iMac + mac Mini ? C'est pour s'en servir comme MediaCenter c'est ça ?



En ce qui me concerne, c'est tout à fait ça.
L'iMac et l'iBook sont mes machines principales (fixe & portable).
Le Mini est mon nouveau MediaCenter qui me permet de virer tous les appareils qui étaient sous ma télé (dvd, magnéto, vieille console...).


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Juste par curiosité, à quoi ça vous sert tous ces Macs ?
> Je peux comprendre le fait d'avoir un fixe + un portable, voir en plus un MBA pour quand on a besoin de mobilité tout en légèreté, mais iMac + mac Mini ? C'est pour s'en servir comme MediaCenter c'est ça ?
> 
> Je précise qu'il n'y a aucune critique là-dedans, juste une interrogation de ma part...



En ce qui me concerne, c'est une approche un peu différente, mon matériel servant aussi bien "en privé" que "professionnellement" :

Un Mac "Principal" (PowerMac G4) (grosse capacité de disque dur : quatre disques pour 600 Go, cartes d'extension USB2, Fw et SCSI) point central du réseau, 

Deux portables, un pour les interventions "système" (équipé en outils de maintenance et de réparation) et un à usage plus généraliste. Les deux dernières machines (iMac G3/600 "snow" et iBook G3/300 "Palourde") sont à l'usage de ma fille. J'ai aussi un iMac G4/700 en prêt* chez mon fils aîné.

(*) En prêt, car je compte bien le récupérer le jour ou il se modernisera, c'est un "collector", ce tournesol


----------



## mp_ (18 Mai 2008)

mp_ a dit:


> Un iBook G4 12" 1.33 sous Leopard
> Un iMac G3 DV SE 400 sous Tiger
> Un Macintosh IIvx avec lecteur CD sous MacOS 7.6
> Un Performa 400 sous MacOS 7.6 (downgrade vers 7.1 prévu, parce que le pauvre, il s'en sort pas super bien avec le 7.6 ...)



Je rajoute un second iMac G3, un vaillant rev.D 333 mandarine, OS 9.2.2


----------



## PO_ (19 Mai 2008)

Powermac 5500/225 malheureusement HS (faut que je l'autopsie, mais les temps...)
PowerBook G3/266 (batterie neuve mais HS car jamais servi ...)
PowerMac G4 MDD 2x1,25GHz
PowerMac G5 bi processeur 2 x 2 GHz +23"
Mac Pro 8x 2,8 + 30"

QUant au pourquoi, évoqué par certains d'entre vous. C'est tout simplement que je ne peux me résoudre à vendre à un prix dérisoire un matos que j'ai payé une fortune ....

Edit; ah, j'avais oublié mon fidèle II ci qui traine dans un coin de ma boîte.


----------



## melaure (19 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Juste par curiosité, à quoi ça vous sert tous ces Macs ?
> Je peux comprendre le fait d'avoir un fixe + un portable, voir en plus un MBA pour quand on a besoin de mobilité tout en légèreté, mais iMac + mac Mini ? C'est pour s'en servir comme MediaCenter c'est ça ?



A la fois c'est une passion, à la fois je veux garder les machines qui m'ont marqué depuis le début des années 80 (donc pas que du Mac).

Mais aussi parce que je fais du bénévolat (ne serait-ce qu'ici) et de l'associatif (Apple User Group), et j'ai finalement une série de machine qui couvre toute l'histoire d'Apple. Je peux quasiment faire tourner tous les soft qui ont existé sur Mac et depanner quelqu'un quelque soit son matos/OS ...

J'aimerais bien que soit Pro comme Pascal, mais bon le monde de l'entreprise n'est pas encore au Mac. En SSII ou éditeur, je n'ai eu que du PC.



Bebop 4 a dit:


> J'en suis comme deux ronds de flan !   Je croyais être le seul à être maniaque des mac, mais en lisant les réponses à "combien de mac avez-vous chez vous", je vois que je ne suis pas seul ! Vous êtes en train de me faire regretter d'avoir balancé plusieurs mac que j'avais ! Voici ceux que j'ai eu :
> 
> 1 mac Plus avec disque dur externe.



Ben tu aurais du le garder !!! C'est l'essence même du Mac !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ben tu aurais du le garder !!! C'est l'essence même du Mac !!!



Et au prix où est l'essence actuellement ...


----------



## vian (19 Mai 2008)

Comme on me pose la question, je repond:  tout en sachant que tous les lecteurs s'en fichent:

- un macbook pro rev C 2007

Ce qui fait un total de 1 mac pour moi et moi meme.


EDIT: je suis bien content d'avoir repondu.


----------



## mp_ (19 Mai 2008)

vian a dit:


> Comme on me pose la question, je repond:  tout en sachant que tous les lecteurs s'en fichent:
> 
> - un macbook pro rev C 2007
> 
> ...



Et ça te sert à quoi d'avoir autant de Mac chez toi ?:mouais:


----------



## eixurit (19 Mai 2008)

je ne compte plus.....


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> A la fois c'est une passion, à la fois je veux garder les machines qui m'ont marqué depuis le début des années 80 (donc pas que du Mac).
> 
> Mais aussi parce que je fais du bénévolat (ne serait-ce qu'ici) et de l'associatif (Apple User Group), et j'ai finalement une série de machine qui couvre toute l'histoire d'Apple. Je peux quasiment faire tourner tous les soft qui ont existé sur Mac et depanner quelqu'un quelque soit son matos/OS ...
> 
> ...



OK...

bah je trouve ça sympa de garder plein de machines, mais bon faut avoir la place! Après c'est sans doute plus intéressant de garder des vieux macs que des vieux PCs   J'ai une vieille tour chez mes parents qui n'a pas été allumée depuis plus de 4 ans, et vu le nid à bugs que c'était, je compte pas m'en resservir  

J'aimerais bien un ibook palourde juste pour le fun, j'avais flashé dessus à l'époque (bah j'avais 13 ans aussi... le design est sympa), comme objet de déco et trafiquer un peu Mac OS 9 mais je me dis que c'est un peu bête...

En tout cas j'aime bien tout ce qui se rapporte à l'histoire et l'histoire de l'informatique en fait partie!

Je suis bien contente d'avoir "connu" le vieux mac de ma meilleure amie (un SE je crois, enfin dans ces eaux-là), ça me fait de bons souvenirs!! (meilleurs que mes souvenirs de Win95)


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, c'est une approche un peu différente, mon matériel servant aussi bien "en privé" que "professionnellement" :
> 
> Un Mac "Principal" (PowerMac G4) (grosse capacité de disque dur : quatre disques pour 600 Go, cartes d'extension USB2, Fw et SCSI) point central du réseau,
> 
> ...



c'est vrai qu'ils étaient beaux les tournesols!!


----------



## Bebop 4 (20 Mai 2008)

Ben tu aurais du le garder !!! C'est l'essence même du Mac !!! [/QUOTE]

Je sais, un mac Plus c'est historique... C'est là-dessus que j'ai appris le traitement de texte, dans les années 90, à l'université de Montréal. Un couple d'amis en avaient reçu un en cadeau, et toute leur attention allaient à cette petite machine... J'étais en rogne contre les ordinateurs, jusqu'à ce que mon ami me montre comment m'en servir. Après, je ne voulait plus m'arrêter ! J'ai repris ma passion dans les années 2000. C'est là que je m'y suis mis pour de bon.

Faut dire que j'habite un 3 pièces, et que mon espace est limité. Il y a deux ans j'ai fait une dépression nerveuse, et même les mac ne m'intéressaient plus, c'est te dire comment j'étais amoché. C'est à cette époque que j'en ai viré plusieurs de ma collection. Maintenant, ça va mieux.


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2008)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Faut dire que j'habite un 3 pièces, et que mon espace est limité. Il y a deux ans j'ai fait une dépression nerveuse, et même les mac ne m'intéressaient plus, c'est te dire comment j'étais amoché. C'est à cette époque que j'en ai viré plusieurs de ma collection. Maintenant, ça va mieux.



Je suis aussi passé par un moment difficile et j'ai fait du tri (plus de 20 Macs chez moi), mais j'ai quand même gardé l'essentiel et surtout un spectre suffisant de toutes les générations (un 68000, un G3, deux G4, et deux Intel maintenant)


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mai 2008)

Salut 

Pour ma part, suivant l'ordre de commercialisation des machines : 
- Macintosh Performa 400 (septembre 1992) - Fonctionne, sous système 7
- Macintosh LC 630 (Juillet 1994) - Fonctionne, mais il manque le système 
- PowerMacintosh 5400/160 (Avril 1996) - Fonctionne, sous système 7
- PowerBook G3 Series (Mai 1998) - Fonctionne, système 8
- MacBook (version noire, Novembre 2006) - Fonctionne D), sous système 10.5


----------



## Macthieu (1 Juin 2008)

LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
imac g3 à 233Mhz (4Go/64Mo)
Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
newton emate 300
Un powerBook 520c à 25mhz (160mo/12mo)

Ce qui devrait arriver bientôt

Apple Power Macintosh 7600/120
2 Powermac 6100/66MHz 
2 Powermac 6100/60MHz
1 Quadra 660 Av

Je crois que je vais me calmer un peu pour les achats de vieux mac


----------



## colbosc (1 Juin 2008)

chez nous

un iMac 2 2/250 X.5.3 pour toute la famille
un MacBook 2,2, 2/160 Go X.5.3 pour moi mais aussi les enfants
un MacBook 2 1/80 X.5.3 pour madame mais aussi les enfants
un iBook G4 12 800 384/40 Go X.3.9 pour moi tout seul au travail
un iBook G3 500 384/10 Go X.3.9 en partance chez Mamie !
un iMac, 233mhz, 5 Go, bondi blue pour les CD Rom des enfants en 9.2.2 (1997 je crois)
(un PowerBook 190c au grenier !)
tout ça (sauf le grenier) sur Adsl Airport ou Ethernet pour le BondieBlue


----------



## Macthieu (24 Juin 2008)

LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
imac g3 à 233Mhz (4Go/64Mo)
Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
newton emate 300
Un powerBook 520c à 25mhz (160mo/12mo)
Apple Power Macintosh 7600/120
2 Powermac 6100/66MHz 
2 Powermac 6100/60MHz
Quadra 660 Av

un imac intel core 2 duo à 2,4 ghz écran de 24 pouce vient à peine d'arriver

je devrais en avoir pour un certain temps


----------



## popey91 (24 Juin 2008)

un ibook G3 500mhz
un emac (G4?) 1ghz
un imac G5 2ghz


----------



## guiguilap (24 Juin 2008)

Oui, le eMac est bien un G4  !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Juillet 2008)

Hello !
depuis Noël deux nouveaux imac (400Dv et 600 Dv) de l'an 2000,
ce qui en fait trois avec le mien acheté en 2001,
j'ai encore des LC III, un LC 475, deux performa série 5400,
un 6500/250 et son écran 17'
et pas mal de périphériques: 
graveur externe, Zip 100, quicktake 150, tablette wacom, etc.
et bien sur les logiciels de l'époque, y compris la suite Adobe de 98 ! 
dans son coffret noir,
Plus le temps de les mettre en route 
ni de faire des images avec l'incroyable quicktake 150,:rateau:
A+
patrick JJ


----------



## claud (3 Juillet 2008)

Deux:

-un iBook G4 1,33Gh 14"
mon premier que j'ai adoré

-un MacBook Pro 4.1 17"
formidable fusée


----------



## 1120stephane (23 Août 2008)

Imac G5 20 pouces Isight : parfait sauf si on veut l'ouvrir (pour changer de DD par ex)
Powerbook 15 pouces Alu 1 GHz, solide et fiable (il est parti au bout du monde et est déja tombé qquefois:rose
Et mon fidèle Quicksilver bi 800 qui a deux cartes video,une carte raid,une carte son,un graveur récent, une carte FW800, et cinq(!) disques durs. Malheureusement il souffre de la maladie de l'alimentation comme beaucoup de cette série et je dois la changer. Je l'adôôôôre cet ordi, à tel point que je crois que je vais lui mettre une carte accélératrice !
Ah oui juste un (gros) point noir : il fait plus de bruit qu'un 747 au décollage...


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2008)

J'ai oublié le MBP d'avril ...

- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
- Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66.
- iBook G3/300 Myrtille
- iBook G3/300 Mandarine
- Mac Mini G4 1.50 (pour moi surtout comme média center/télé TNT avec le 20" Apple)
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD (machine principale, pour tout mais plus trop pour WoW  )
- iMac 20" Core2Duo 2.4 HD2600 (encore mieux pour WoW et va devenir mon média center de bureau  )
- MacBookPro Penryn 2.4 avec NVidia 8600 à auto-destruction programmée ...

Le Mac Mini va partir chez une switcheuse, et ma nièce devrait bientôt avoir son coquillage


----------



## LC475 (25 Août 2008)

J'en ai deux dont je me sers régulièrement :
 - un Mac Mini CD 1,66
- un MacBook 2.0 SR

J'ai également un Mac Classic que je garde en souvenir du bon vieux temps


----------



## havez (25 Août 2008)

Alors,moi:

-Un iMac 24 pouces 3,06Ghz

-Un MacBook pro 2,4Ghz 15 pouces

-Un nouveau MacBook pro MAJ (si il sort un jour )

Si l'iMac n'est pas assez puissant pour mes applications,car je commence en douceur,
je me prendrais un Mac pro MAJ (avec le Nehalem) .


----------



## Le_viking (26 Août 2008)

Bah moi je reste simple il faut croire 

J'ai juste un imac 20" intel.

Un jour viendra le complement en pc portable et un peu avant un écran d'ajout, je ne sais pas encore si je dois prendre un Apple display ou pas...

a+


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Août 2008)

Bah moi j'ai 10 Mac (Collection obblige) même si les parents sont pas content (à cause de la plaçe à la maison)

Le plus puissant d'abord : Powermac Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 20 Gb DD, ATI Rage Pro 16 Mo, DVD, OS X 10.4.11

ensuite,

Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz, 192 Mo de Ram, DD 8 Go et 2 Go, OS X 10.3.9
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC 603 66 Mhz, 24 Mo de Ram, DD 500 Mo, 7.6.1, alim HS pas d'affichage
Performa 5400/160 PowerPC 103ev 100 Mhz 86 Mo de ram, DD 1 Go, OS 9.1
Mac LC II, 8 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 7.0.1
Powerbook 100 HS + Disquette externe
Powerbook 145B, 4 Mo Ram, DD 120 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel
Powerbook 165C, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 80 Mo, 7.1 + sacoche + manuel + Disquette d'origine
Powerbook 5300CS, PowerPC 603e 100 Mhz, 43 Mo de ram, DD 800 Mo, Mac OS 8.1 + CD externe
Powerbook G3 Brone, PowerPC G3 333 Mhz, 64 Mo, 5 Go, 9.2.2 (pas de chargeur, donc peut pas testé)


----------



## asticotboy (29 Août 2008)

Pas très fétichiste moi... 

Juste un imac intel 20' et vieux G4.


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pas très fétichiste moi...
> 
> Juste un imac intel 20' et vieux G4.



Ce n'est pas forcément du fétichisme, simplement gardé la possibilité de faire n'importe quel OS/Appli  Apple de tout temps 

Un bon Apache Strike comme dans le bon vieux temps !!!

"Hull damaged ! Radar damaged ! Missile damaged ! ..."

"Ta gueule LINDA !!!" 

  










Je crois que ma partie la plus longue a ce jeu a duré pas loin de 4 heures ...


----------



## mfay (31 Août 2008)

C'était super Apache strike.

Mais le meilleur : Castle Wolfenstein 1





La différence, c'est que l'on peut utiliser un émulateur Apple II sur OS X


----------



## gollum88 (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, eh bien moi tout est dans ma signature


----------



## vthoq (2 Septembre 2008)

Justement je tente de faire le ménage, voire de me séparer de nos anciennes machines : 
1- SE (disquettes DD)
2- mac IIvi (disquettes HD)
3- powerbook 190 (écran noir et blanc)
4- powermac 7200/90 (disquettes & CD)
5- G3 beige (disquettes, CD et ZIP)

6- imac G4 tournesol 17' (le mien)
7- imac G5 24' (celui de monsieur)

le tout en état de marche, et nous ne sommes pas collectionneurs!
nous garderons bien le portable et le G3 qui lit tous les supports, le temps de tout passer sur CD, mais le reste nous encombre vraiment... des amateurs sur le 59?


----------



## MamaCass (2 Septembre 2008)

Tu peux poster tes dons de mac ici : http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/dons-de-mac-127787.html


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

@Julrou: pour le LC630, tu peux mettre le systeme 7, tu le trouveras chez Apple... le plus dur, c'est de trouver un mac avec disquette maintenant 

Sinon, je donne un Apple //e

Non, c'est un blague  (rohhh certains diront)
Sinon, un iMac Graphite presque tout neuf (100h d'apres le SMART du HDD... bien que ce soit un QuantumFireball, il a du etre changé)

Et une LQ (mais ca fait un bail ca), vous avez une LQ vous? hein?
Ah oui, j'ai recup (comme l'iMac ) un Apple// le premier (avec un logo sur du métal, pile sur le dessus), c'est assez chouette  mais les pistes ont été reparées, et y'a un transfo 220/110... j'ose pas le demarrer (je l'ai recup dans cet état)
Et aussi un bondy blue, mais lui, il a souffert, plus de disque dur, plus de ram, plus de pile... (pour le macintosh server que ma soeur utilise (2*500))

Ah oui, ma soeur utilise un Macintosh Server 2*500, avec un 21" Apple (2*21" de profondeur aussi  )
Bref, du neuf cotoie du vintage, et le obselete est au garage  - c'est con, mais pas la place ailleurs -


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2008)

On vient de rajouter un G3 B/B@350 à ceux qui tournent tous les jours, pour remplacer le Star.
Donc :
1 iMac@350
1 iMac@400
1 G3 B/B@350
1 Mini@1,25

Ceux qui ne tournent pas régulièrement :
1 Apple II GS
1 Classic II
1 Centris 660AV
1 Starmax 3000/200 en G3@300


----------



## mikatiger (15 Septembre 2008)

1 - Mac mini Intel tout neuf :love: (je l'aime je l'aime)
2 - Powermac G4 MDD 2x1,25Ghz avec alimentation HS  (on me l'a donné en l'état, je lui ai jamais trouvé d'alim )

J'en vois avec dix, quinze Macs, moi j'en ai que deux, dont un seul fonctionne... Je suis sous Mac OS depuis un mois. Je me sens petit


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Septembre 2008)

Dire qu'il y a deux ans on avait rien Apple à la maison. 
Heureusement il n'y a que les cons qui ne changent pas d'avis 

Papa : MacBook blanc   (+ iPod Vidéo 30 et iPhone V1)
Frérot : MacBook black (+ iPod Nano 3G et iPhone 3G)
Moi : MacBook Pro (+ iPod Nano 3G)
Petite amie : MacBook blanc (+ iPod Nano 2G) 

VA falloir un jour que je songe à faire une photo de famille :rose:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Septembre 2008)

- Mac Plus de 1987
- PB 12' Rev D 1,5 Ghz superdrive DD 250 Go, Ram 1,256 Go
- Macbook Blanc 2Ghz superdrive, DD 160 Go, Ram 2 Go
- Imac Alu 24', 2,8Ghz, DD 500 Go, Ram 4Go
- MacBook Pro Penryn 15', 2,4 Ghz, DD 200 Go, Ram 4 Go

Pour les sauvegardes :
Iomega 2,5 de 160 Go
la Cie 2,5 de 320 Go
Time Capsule de 500 Go

Pour le Fun :
Ipod nano 1ere Gén. de 4 Go

Pour téléphoner
Iphone Edge 16Go

Mon rêve: un MBP en 12'


----------



## chacha95 (15 Septembre 2008)

- un power mac G4 450 mhz (mon père)
- un powerbook G4 alu 1,67 ghz (mon père)
- un macbookpro santa rosa 2,2 ghz (moi)
- un macbook core 2 duo 2 ghz (ma soeur)
- un mac pro octore-core 2x2,8 ghz (moi)


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Précédemment



_Mise à jour_

PowerBook _WallStreet_ G3 266 MHz/ 192 Mo (PDQ _Pretty Damn Quick_  )
avec Lecteur disquette, Lecteur CD, Lecteur Zip.
Disque dur changé, modem changé + ajout RAM grâce à Pascal77 
Titanium G4 400 MHz / 768 Mo
Mac Mini 1,5 MHz / 1 Go


>>>>>
PowerMac Bipro G5 2 x 1.8 MHz / 3.5 Go


----------



## Harvey (23 Septembre 2008)

1 Imac 20 pouce G 5 2,1
1 Ibook G4 800 12'
pour moi.

1 Imac 17 intel pour ma fille


et un G4 400 PCI + écran 19', et un graveur externe, lecteur zip 100Mo à vendre (mais je me demande encore comment)


----------



## bookbook (23 Septembre 2008)

Nous avons accueillis un nouveau pensionnaire ce week-end.

- iMac Alu 20" & iBook G4 12" pour moi.
- iMac Blanc 17" & *MacBook 13"* pour ma petite femme.
- Mac Mini pour le media center.

Oui je sais, des nouveaux portables vont arriver dans une quinzaine de jours, mais c'était un besoin très urgent et une offre qu'on ne pouvait pas refuser.


----------



## David_b (23 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> _Mise à jour_
> 
> PowerBook _WallStreet_ G3 266 MHz/ 192 Mo (PDQ _Pretty Damn Quick_  )
> avec Lecteur disquette, Lecteur CD, Lecteur Zip.


 Quelle ligne ce Wallstreet (j'ai toujours un petit regret de m'en être séparé) :love:
Le lecteur Zip interne était trop pratique 

Pour pas être total HS: combien de Mac chez moi ? beaucoup trop


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Quelle ligne ce Wallstreet (j'ai toujours un petit regret de m'en être séparé) :love:
> Le lecteur Zip interne était trop pratique ()


Tellement classe que je l'ai sorti de son sac et il trône à côté de mon imprimante, à portée de regard


----------



## David_b (23 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Tellement classe que je l'ai sorti de son sac et il trône à côté de mon imprimante, à portée de regard


Mphhhh... même pas mal.
Et comment tu synchronises ton iPhone dessus ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Mphhhh... même pas mal.
> Et comment tu synchronises ton iPhone dessus ?



Là, il peut pas encore, mais avec *mon* Walstreet 266 à moi que j'ai, il peut, pis après il envoie la synchro sur son WallStreet à lui via Airport !


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas d'iPhone, mais je peux y connecter mes deux vieux Palm 3 et 5  ça marchait bien à l'époque, tant qu'on mettait pas en veille 
Mais on se disperse là 


_Edit: je suis encore sous 9. Me faudrait passer sous X, mais j'attend que P77 vienne m'aider _


----------



## Macthieu (28 Septembre 2008)

LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
imac g3 à 233Mhz (4Go/64Mo)
Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
newton emate 300
Un powerBook 520c à 25mhz (160mo/12mo)
Apple Power Macintosh 7600/120
2 Powermac 6100/66MHz 
2 Powermac 6100/60MHz
Quadra 660 Av

un autre newton emate 300 vient d'arriver

je crois que je vais faire des jaloux


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> _Edit: je suis encore sous 9. Me faudrait passer sous X, mais j'attend que P77 vienne m'aider _



Ben il ne te manque qu'une (idéalement deux, mais une ça le fait aussi si on garde ta 128) comme ça, et on peut y aller !


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2008)

je sais bien, c'est comme changer le graveur de mon bipro: ça attendra les fonds nécessaires  Au prix où les barettes sont, ce sera 2x256  Quand on aime&#8230;


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Octobre 2008)

combien de mac?

mon Power Mac G5 1,8 qui va avoir 4 ans en février et qui tourne 
nickel.

un mac book pro 2,4 de juillet dernier.

voila.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2008)

G5 & Mac Pro


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Octobre 2008)

Alors... 

- Macbook blanc  2,16 GHZ 10.5.5
- Imac G5 10.5.5
- Imac sous os 9
- Power Book 190 sous os antique et vénérable.

et anciennement un cube parti depuis chez emmaüs.


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Octobre 2008)

mac mini intel 1.83 GHZ

et macbookpro 2.4 GHZ (à mon frère)


----------



## dmo95 (21 Octobre 2008)

Euh 4 :

- Mac OS X Leopard  => MB C2D
- iPod Nano OS         => iPod Nano 2G
- iPhone OS              => iPhone 3G

En fait c'est dans ma signature, et le 4eme c'est le Big que je mange 3, 4 fois par mois dans mon fast food favoris !


----------



## OrdinoMac (21 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> et anciennement un cube parti depuis chez emmaüs.


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2008)

OrdinoMac a dit:


>


Ah...
Un gros cube, ça fait mal aux fesses, toujours !... :modo:


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> ()
> et anciennement un cube parti depuis chez emmaüs.



Arrête, dégouté, j'en cherche un   C'est tellement beau que dès que je peux je m'en achète un  Je déc*nne pas en plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Arrête, dégouté, j'en cherche un   C'est tellement beau que dès que je peux je m'en achète un  Je déc*nne pas en plus



Je me souviens avoir vu sur internet un pas à pas pour l'upgrader &#8230; En distributeur de Kleenex :rateau:




Tiens, au fait, puisque je passe dans le quartier : chez moi, la famille vient de s'agrandir d'un Pismo 400. Il a échangé ses 128 Mo de Ram et 10 Go de disque dur avec les 512 Mo/30 Go du WallStreet 266, me reste plus qu'à lui trouver une dalle en état, parce que la sienne est bien traumatisée (il y a une toph sur un autre fil quelque part dans ce forum), et un lecteur ou graveur de DVD, mais là, pas forcément d'origine, je peux faire avec un mange disque.

Curieusement, grâce à lui, le "palourde" de ma fille vient de retrouver une alim "yoyo" car c'est ça qu'il avait, on a échangé ! 

EDIT : je viens de retrouver la toph :


----------



## Aekold (22 Octobre 2008)

Tout est dans la signature


----------



## tchico (22 Octobre 2008)

Aekold a dit:


> Tout est dans la signature



Pareil :rateau:


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me souviens avoir vu sur internet un pas à pas pour l'upgrader  En distributeur de Kleenex :rateau:
> 
> ()



Dans ma chambre, un Cube + iTunes + enceintes :love:. Pour la vidéo, je pense que je devrais garder le Ti qui peine déjà avec certains H264


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Dans ma chambre, un Cube + iTunes + enceintes :love:. Pour la vidéo, je pense que je devrais garder le Ti qui peine déjà avec certains H264



Ben, pour la vidéo, il devrait déjà mieux s'en sortir que ton Ti, le cube c'est entre 50 et 100 Mhz de mieux que le Ti (le tien est un 400 Mhz si mes souvenirs sont bons), et à priori, une meilleure carte vidéo (ATI rage 128 pro, ATI Radeon ou NVidia GForce 2mx, avec 16 ou 32 Mo de VRam) que ton PowerBook (ATI rage 128 mobility avec 8 Mo de VRam) !


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2008)

Encore mieux  j'avais en tête que c'était un G3 dedans&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Encore mieux  j'avais en tête que c'était un G3 dedans



Un G3 dans le "G4 cube" ?


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2008)

Faut encore s'en souvenir 
Ah :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2008)

Je connais une carte bleue qui va encore fumer


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2008)

elle aurait du mal en ce moment  mais d'ici 2009


----------



## thescreaminghand (24 Octobre 2008)

2 macbook 2.2Ghz  et 2 ipod 30gb et 160gb


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Octobre 2008)

Un seul Mac... Le Miens: Un MacBook, évidemment.

Les détails sont (en principe) dans ma signature.


----------



## Magster (24 Octobre 2008)

Un futur nouveau macbook pro....wait is my destiny :'(


----------



## mjpolo (24 Octobre 2008)

Un Cube 450mhz en 10.4.11 1,5Go 
iMAc G3 600mhz 120Go 1Go , 
iMac intel 24" late 2007 Léop 10.5.4 4Go
iMac intel 20" late 2007 10.5.0 1Go
et.... un Performa 6400 sonnet crescendo G3 400mhz 128mo ram


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Janvier 2009)

Petite update de ma collection ...

Bah moi j'ai 14 Mac (Collection obblige) même si les parents sont pas content (à cause de la plaçe à la maison)

Le plus puissant d'abord : iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz, 512 Mo de Ram, 40 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9200 32 Mo (merci odré)

ensuite,

Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 20 Gb DD, ATI Rage Pro 16 Mo, DVD, OS X 10.4.11
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz 256 de Ram, CD mange-disque, 10.4.11
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz, 192 Mo de Ram, DD 8 Go et 2 Go, OS X 10.3.9
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC 603 66 Mhz, 24 Mo de Ram, DD 500 Mo, 7.6.1, alim HS
Performa 5400/160 PowerPC 103ev 100 Mhz 86 Mo de ram, DD 1 Go, OS 9.1
MAC LC I, 2 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 6.0.8
Mac LC II, 8 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 7.0.1
MAC LC III, 8 Mo, DD 1 GO, Ethernet, 7.5.3
Powerbook 100 HS + Disquette externe
Powerbook 145B, 4 Mo Ram, DD 120 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel
Powerbook 165C, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 80 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel + Disquette d'origine
Powerbook 5300CS, PowerPC 603e 100 Mhz, 43 Mo de ram, DD 800 Mo, Mac OS 8.1 + CD externe
Powerbook G3 Bronze, PowerPC G3 333 Mhz, 64 Mo, 4 Go, 9.2.2 (pas de chargeur, donc peut pas testé)


----------



## nemo77 (2 Janvier 2009)

2 imac un 24" chez moi et un 20" ( version 2006 ) donné a mon frère qui voulait débuter en informatique


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2009)

bon alors tout d'abord la machine dont je me sert tout les jour:
macbook blanc 2,4Ghz boosté à 4Gio de ram et un deuxième pareil mais avec 2Gio (c'est a mon papa)

-un lisa
-un macintosh classic
-performa 6300
-powerbook 280c
-powerbook G3
-emac bleu
-imac blanc
-G3
-mac mini

et on dit merci qui? Merci tonton!


----------



## KaMouChe (2 Janvier 2009)

2 Macbook :
&#8226; Intel Core 2 Duo 2Ghz - nov. 2006
&#8226; Intel Core 2 Duo 2,1Ghz - nov. 2008

1 Mac Mini

Puis pour les petits produits :
4 iPod Nano, 1 iPhone, 2 iPod Video 60Go (Pas encore investi dans un Airport pour faire de l'AirTunes), donc j'me contente d'un iPod par pièce.

Et bien sûr, le 1000ème post de ce fil


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Janvier 2009)

Un Macbook Pro mais il ne sera pas seul ad vitam eternam ! J'aimerais tester les possibilités de connexion entre deux Mac... Donc il y aura soit un Macbook d'occasion (pas cher), soit un MacBook Pro unibody prochainement.

Le reste, c'est une armée de PC fixes et portables.


----------



## Macthieu (2 Janvier 2009)

1 LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
1 imac g3 à 233Mhz (4Go/64Mo)
1 Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
2 newton emate 300
1 powerBook 520c à 25mhz (160mo/12mo)
1 Apple Power Macintosh 7600/120
2 Powermac 6100/66MHz 
2 Powermac 6100/60MHz
1 Quadra 660 Av
1 imac intel core 2 duo à 2,4GHz
1 carte mère d'un lc 580

autre produit apple

1 ipod classic 5 génération et un apple tv


----------



## Mac.77 (2 Janvier 2009)

J'ai qu'un seul mac et c'est un Mac mini


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, ça faisait un bail que je n'étais pas passé dans le coin ! Alors voilà la liste mise à jour :

- PowerMac G4/733 Mhz - 1,5 Go/160+80+60 Go internes et 320+80Go externes - Leopard
- iBook G4 1,2 Ghz - 1,25 Go/160 Go interne + 80 Go externe - Tiger
- iMac "snow" G3/600 Mhz 512 Mo/40 Go - Tiger
- Powerbook G3 "Pismo" 400 Mhz - 576 Mo/80 Go - Tiger
- iBook "Palourde" G3/300 Mhz - 288 Mo/10 Go - Jaguar (provisoirement, bientôt Panther)
- Powerbook G3 "Wallstreet" 266 Mhz - 320 Mo/30 Go - Panther

Et en prêt à l'extérieur :

- iMac G4 "tournesol" 700 Mhz - 512 Mo/160 Go - Tiger

A ça s'ajoute un vieux (1996) PC portable Toshiba T2130CS - 486DX4/75 Mhz - 24 Mo/3 Go - Windows 95C (rev 2.5) pour faire tourner des vieux trucs.


----------



## mfay (2 Janvier 2009)

Petite mise à jour : 19 micros 

Apple IIe
Apple IIgs
Apple IIc
Mac SE x2
Mac II Si
LC475x2
PowerMac 6100
PowerMac 6400
Mac G3
Mac G4 2x450
MacMini x2
Mac G5
MacMini Intel x2
MacBookPro
MacPro 
(et quelques autres ailleurs...).

Bonne Année


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, ça faisait un bail que je n'étais pas passé dans le coin ! Alors voilà la liste mise à jour :
> 
> - PowerMac G4/733 Mhz - 1,5 Go/160+80+60 Go internes et 320+80Go externes - Leopard
> - iBook G4 1,2 Ghz - 1,25 Go/160 Go interne + 80 Go externe - Tiger
> ...





mfay a dit:


> Petite mise à jour : 19 micros
> 
> Apple IIe
> Apple IIgs
> ...


Je pense qu'à tous les 2 vous pouvez ouvrir un musée.


----------



## CBi (2 Janvier 2009)

Mise à jour également puisque le Père Noël est passé =

- iMac G4 1.25GHz comme machine principale
- iMac G4 800
- iMac G3 333
- Mac mini Core Duo 1.66 en media center
- iBook G3 466 SE palourde
- mac Book Air 1.66
- 2 iPod Touch
- un iPod Shuffle utilisé à la piscine

Et "délocalisés" : un Mac mini, un MacBook blanc, un iBook palourde orange et un Mac SE.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2009)

CBi a dit:


> - un iPod Shuffle utilisé à la piscine



 La D.G.S.E. utilise des iPod shuffle ? :affraid:


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Janvier 2009)

un imac alu 20pouces 2,4ghz 4G de ram  en echange par apple(applecare) de mon imac G5 1,9ghz (DD 500G)suite a 4 echanges ecran lcd et une carte mere suite a la panne "dite des rayures"
2 emac overclocker , booster en ram et dd, fonctionne aussi depuis plus d un an


----------



## guiguilap (2 Janvier 2009)

_*Pour ma part j'ai donc...*_

*6 macs :*

- iMac Alu. 3,06 ghz, 1 To de DD, 4 Go de RAM, sous Léopard.
- MacBook Pro Alu. Unibody 2,4 ghz, 250 Go de DD, 2 Go de RAM, sous Léopard.
- iMac G4 800 mhz, 80 Go de DD, 1 Go de RAM, sous Léopard (via bidouille...).
- iMac G3 Ruby 400 Mhz, 80 Go de DD, 384 Mo  de RAM,, sous Tiger.
- iMac G3 Blueberry 530 Mhz, 80 Go de DD, 192 Mo de RAM, sous Tiger.
- iBook G3 Palourde Tangerine 300 Mhz, 60 Go de DD, 168 Mo de RAM, sous Panther.

*7 iPods :*

- iPod Nano Chromatique 16 Go Jaune
- iPod Nano 3G (Fat) 8 Go Vert
- iPod Nano  2G 8 Go Rouge (RED)Product
- iPod Shuffle 2G 2 Go Bleu, édition numérotée (j'ai le 19) et limitée a 2000 exemplaires, version Simpson...
- iPod Shuffle 2G 2 Go Pourpre (ou Violet)
- iPod Shuffle 2G 1 Go Orange
- iPod Mini Or (version du refurb Australien achetée neuve il y a 6 mois)

*2 iPhone :*

- iPhone 3G 16 Go Blanc
- iPhone EDGE 8 Go

*Voilà pour la collec' !*


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2009)

guiguilap a dit:


> *7 iPods :*
> 
> - iPod Nano Chromatique 16 Go Jaune
> - iPod Nano 3G (Fat) 8 Go Vert
> ...



j'ai une question qui va peut être semblé imbécile à certain mais à quoi ça sert d'avoir un iphone et un ipod? Si encore ils n'étaient pas de la même génération ok mais là...

EDIT: @KaMouChe: c'est moi le 1000eme post!


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> j'ai une question qui va peut être semblé imbécile à certain mais à quoi ça sert d'avoir un iphone et un ipod? Si encore ils n'étaient pas de la même génération ok mais là...


Avant "on" créait des biens pour satisfaire des besoins, maintenant c'est l'inverse...
Ça permet à certains de faire les malins et à d'autres de se la mettre encore plus profond...


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Avant "on" créait des biens pour satisfaire des besoins, maintenant c'est l'inverse...
> Ça permet à certains de faire les malins et à d'autres de se la mettre encore plus profond...



c'est bien ce que je pensais merci!


----------



## guiguilap (2 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> j'ai une question qui va peut être semblé imbécile à certain mais à quoi ça sert d'avoir un iphone et un ipod? Si encore ils n'étaient pas de la même génération ok mais là...
> 
> EDIT: @KaMouChe: c'est moi le 1000eme post!



Parce que je ne prends pas tout le temps mon téléphone... Tout simple...   Je ne suis pas du genre a toujours avoir mon téléphone sur moi. Et honnêtement, je n'aime pas spécialement le fait de devoir changer ma musique sur du tactile...



tirhum a dit:


> Avant "on" créait des biens pour satisfaire des besoins, maintenant c'est l'inverse...
> Ça permet à certains de faire les malins et à d'autres de se la mettre encore plus profond...



Ah ben c'est intelligent...


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2009)

guiguilap a dit:


> Parce que je ne prends pas tout le temps mon téléphone... Tout simple...   Je ne suis pas du genre a toujours avoir mon téléphone sur moi. Et honnêtement, je n'aime pas spécialement le fait de devoir changer ma musique sur du tactile...


J'ai un téléphone avec lequel... je téléphone !...
Un ordinateur qui me permet d'écouter de la musique et de TRAVAILLER !...
Tiens, pas de iPod ?!...
Trop cher, les iPhone aussi, trop cher...


guiguilap a dit:


> Ah ben c'est intelligent...


Ça ne concerne pas que l'informatique...
Et ce n'est qu'un constat; valable pour beaucoup de choses et/ou personnes...


----------



## guiguilap (2 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai un téléphone avec lequel... je téléphone !...
> Un ordinateur qui me permet d'écouter de la musique et de TRAVAILLER !...
> Tiens, pas de iPod ?!...
> Trop cher, les iPhone aussi, trop cher...
> ...



Au fond, ce que tu dis n'est pas faux.

Mais j'avoue que moi aussi j'aime bien avoir un appareil par tâche... Et comme l'iPhone m'avait fait de l'oeil... Ben je me suis dit qu'au pire je me servirais pas de "l'iPod intégré"...  Ce que j'ai fait ! :rateau:


----------



## OrdinoMac (2 Janvier 2009)

Toujours et encore une petite centaine de mac différents dans ma cave et encore plus d'avis qu'il y en a au moins 90 de trop ...


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2009)

guiguilap a dit:


> Au fond, ce que tu dis n'est pas faux.


Un peu, mon n'veu !... 



guiguilap a dit:


> Mais j'avoue que moi aussi j'aime bien avoir un appareil par tâche... Et comme l'iPhone m'avait fait de l'oeil... Ben je me suis dit qu'au pire je me servirais pas de "l'iPod intégré"...  Ce que j'ai fait ! :rateau:


Bon....
Le problème c'est qu'on en revient toujours au même "sujet"... 
En bossant comme un fou, je subsiste...
Alors "un appareil par tâche"... réfléchis (vraiment)... indispensable ?!... 
Pense aux personnes qui te "permettent" de poster de si beaux "catalogues" et "bureaux"... 



Fin du hors sujet; les 3 autres malheureux Mac que je possède, ne marchent plus...
Morts à force de bosser; colorisations avec des fichiers beaucoup trop lourds...


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens, pas de iPod ?!...



moi j'en ai un... trouvé sur un billard dans un bar!!! une chance de cocu? m'en fou je la faisait cocu à se moment! c'est bien les vacances!


Bon, ben ménant, c'est la rentrée, et ce fil, c'est "Combien de *Mac* avez vous chez vous", alors un ordi de plus, ou une bricole, Ok, mais évitons les collec d'iPod, d'iPhones ou d'iChiottes. Merci à vous (et bonne année)


----------



## CBi (3 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La D.G.S.E. utilise des iPod shuffle ? :affraid:



Non, pour l'espionnage, un iPod Touch est sans doute préférable.

Á la piscine, c'est pour moi le plaisir unique de pouvoir écouter mes podcasts et ma musique préférés en nageant =
    - un iPod Shuffle acheté d'occase pour ne pas trop le regretter en cas de "fuite".
    - des écouteurs étanches achetés aux USA par internet
    - une poche étanche Dicapac (fournie avec des embouts en silicone pour écouteurs tres efficaces.


----------



## rhodmac (5 Janvier 2009)

il faudrait que je recompte, mais en gros

1 x Apple IIe
1 x Apple IIe europlus
2 x Apple IIc
1 x Apple IIgs
1 x Apple III (+1 en panne)

Mac 512, SE, SE30, Classic, Color, Plus, etc etc (une 15 aine de compact)

PowerMac 7500
LC
LC3
3xiMac G3 (233,266,333)
PowerBook 145
DuoDock (qui attend un Duo )

MacMini G4 1.5
MacBook Duo


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2009)

Petite mise à jour ...

- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
- Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66 (cherche lecteur de D7 fonctionnel).
- iBook G3/300 Mandarine
- PowerBook G4 Titanium 867
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD
- iMac 20" Core2Duo 2.4 HD2600 (WoW, média center de bureau  )
- MacBookPro Penryn 2.4 avec NVidia 8600 à auto-destruction programmée ... (machine principale)

Oui je sais c'est bien réduit, mais j'ai du faire des concessions en vie de couple (mais à coté j'ai pu garder un TI-99/4A, un Amstrad 6128, un Amiga 500 et des calculatrice Texas  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Petite mise à jour ...
> 
> - Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66 (cherche lecteur de D7 fonctionnel).



Tiens, faut que je vérifie au garage, il m'en reste peut-être un ! Je te passerais un MP si c'est le cas !

EDIT : Vérification faite, je ne l'ai plus, désolé, seul son berceau (de Performa 5300) me reste, j'ai déjà du le donner.


----------



## frodon69 (16 Février 2009)

LC
LC 475
II SI
Performa 630
Powermacintosh 6400/200
Powermacintosh 7200/90
Powermacintosh 7500/100
Powermacintosh 4400/200


Portables :
Powerbook 5300 C
Powerbook 190 CS

Monoblocs :
SE (en double)
Classic
Powermacintosh 5400/180
Performa 5620/120
Performa 5300
Performa 5400/160
Performa 5400/180


Et aussi un Apple IIc, 3 imac et le plus moderne, un G3


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2009)

frodon69 a dit:


> LC
> LC 475
> II SI
> Performa 630
> ...



Tiens, tiens on se recroise 

Et même pas un clone dans tout ça ? Ouuuuuuuuuuuh !


----------



## frodon69 (16 Février 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Et même pas un clone dans tout ça ? Ouuuuuuuuuuuh !


Non, confronté à un problème de place, je n'ai même pas essayé de me trouver un G4 :lol:


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

Suivant l'ordre de commercialisation des machines : 

- Macintosh Performa 400 (septembre 1992) - Fonctionne, sous système 7

- Macintosh LC 630 (Juillet 1994) - Fonctionne, mais il manque le système 

- PowerMacintosh 5400/160 (Avril 1996) - Fonctionne, sous système 8.6

- PowerBook G3 Series (Mai 1998) - Fonctionne, système 10.2.8

- PowerMac G4, série AGP Graphics (2001) - Fonctionne sous système 10.4.11

- MacBook Pro (Février 2008) - Fonctionne D), sous système 10.5.6


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

Le Wallstreet 266 ne me servant plus, il est parti rejoindre une classe d'école primaire où il apprendra à de charmants bambins qu'un PC sous Windows n'est pas la seule option possible, accompagné d'un Lombard 400 remis en état par mes soins pour la circonstance. il est définitivement remplacé par le Pismo, qui s'est vu boosté à 500 Mhz vendredi dernier, puis brièvement à 550 Mhz cet aprem, mais une légère instabilité m'a poussé à le redescendre à 500. Au passage, il a échangé sa barrette de 64 Mo contre une 256, le voici donc revenu à 768 Mo pour que son tigre soit plus à l'aise.

Le reste du parc est inchangé.


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2009)

Je garde mon Wallstreet 266 PDQ si tu as besoin de te faire une séquence nostalgie autour d'un café 

@ julrou: Je regrette d'avoir bazardé mon Macintosh LC 630 quand j'ai déménagé sur Paris  c'était un cool petite machine, plutôt bien foutue  Tu as la carte TV dedans ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je garde mon Wallstreet 266 PDQ si tu as besoin de te faire une séquence nostalgie autour d'un café



Non non, aucune nostalgie, je préfère le voir continuer à servir ailleurs, plutôt que de prendre la poussière dans un coin chez moi, en fait, cela dit, je te présenterais son successeur, tu verras que point de vue "look d'enfer", il lui doit tout, et côté "utilisation", il est quand même plus  réactif, et discuter de ça ou de n'importe quoi d'autre avec toi autour d'un café reste toujours un plaisir dont je ne me priverais pas si je peux faire autrement !


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2009)

Si tu as un client qui se désiste autour de Répu, appelle  Le Pismo était plus fin, presque plus joli, mais c'est déjà pour moi l'autre monde, avec ses ports USB ou Firewire. Un pote en avait acheté un, j'étais jaloux comme un pou  Le Wallstreet, un ami photographe qui l'avait eu pour le travail l'appelait le panbagna, à cause de ses formes un peu rebondies, comparées aux autres portables


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> @ julrou: Je regrette d'avoir bazardé mon Macintosh LC 630 quand j'ai déménagé sur Paris  c'était un cool petite machine, plutôt bien foutue  Tu as la carte TV dedans ?





Non, pas de carte TV, c'était le modèle de base... 
Je n'ai toujours pas réussi à trouver de système 7 sous disquette (il n'a pas non plus de lecteur CD) pour le faire démarrer et voir comment il pousse... :rateau:
Et le seul lecteur CD que j'ai trouvé à installer n'avait pas la bonne connectique derrière...


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2009)

Lors d'un prochain passage sur Paname, on peut tester avec mon Wallstreet justement: j'ai les docks extractables, lecteur CD, lecteur Disquette, lecteur Zip, on devrait pouvoir faire les disquettes qui te manquent à partir d'un CD des archives de MacOS 7 sur le site Apple, non ?

Edit: je pensais que leur page legacy laissait les vieux systèmes en téléchargement, apparemment, il n'y a que les mises à jour. Dommage. Faudrait trouver autre chose.
J'ai encore quelques archives de backup de mon LC par contre, aucune idée de comment les copier sur ta bécane (si les CD sont encore OK)&#8230; et si cela fonctionnerait. On est loin de CarbonCopyCloner, là&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Lors d'un prochain passage sur Paname, on peut tester avec mon Wallstreet justement: j'ai les docks extractables, lecteur CD, lecteur Disquette, lecteur Zip, on devrait pouvoir faire les disquettes qui te manquent à partir d'un CD des archives de MacOS 7 sur le site Apple, non ?
> 
> Edit: je pensais que leur page legacy laissait les vieux systèmes en téléchargement, apparemment, il n'y a que les mises à jour. Dommage. Faudrait trouver autre chose.
> J'ai encore quelques archives de backup de mon LC par contre, aucune idée de comment les copier sur ta bécane (si les CD sont encore OK) et si cela fonctionnerait. On est loin de CarbonCopyCloner, là



Je crois que le système 7 est entièrement sur le site d'Apple. Je n'ai plus le lien,  mais je peux le retrouver. Le plus gros problème, en fait, est d'arriver à créer les disquettes d'installation...


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2009)

&#8230; avec le lecteur disquette du portable, rien d'impossible j'imagine, faudra juste nous replonger dans le mode d'emploi et télécharger les bons fichiers. Et acheter des disquettes.
Ca se trouve encore :afraid: 
Si tu as le lien, je peux regarder si ça marche&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2009)

Par ordre d'acquisition :
- PowerMac G5 mono. rev.a 1.8Ghz sous Tiger
- PowerBook 12" G4 1.33 sous Tiger
- MacBook black 2.4 sous Leopard

Les deux premiers devraient bientôt passer aux petites annonces cause renouvellement de matos en vue 

En plus à la maison, il y a le MacBook Pro 2.2Ghz de Tintin sous Leopard et le Macbook 2Ghz unibody de ma fille.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Par ordre d'acquisition :
> - PowerMac G5 mono. rev.a 1.8Ghz sous Tiger
> - PowerBook 12" G4 1.33 sous Tiger
> - MacBook black 2.4 sous Leopard
> ...



Il tourne bien encore le PowerBook 12" ?
Tu l'as pas essayé sous Léopard ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2009)

Il tourne comme une horloge 
J'ai essayé Leopard dessus mais je suis repassé sous Tiger : manque de réactivité avec juste 512Mo :rose:


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Mars 2009)

pour moi,

MacMini CD 1.83/2GB/80GB

MacBookPro  C2D 2.4/2GB/200GB.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il tourne comme une horloge
> J'ai essayé Leopard dessus mais je suis repassé sous Tiger : manque de réactivité avec juste 512Mo :rose:



Ah, manque juste une barrette de 512 quoi...

J'ai dans mon entourage quelqu'un qui a un Mac Mini G4 @ 1,25, avec 1 Go ram et Léopard, ça tourne impec'... bon Léopard sera le dernier système que l'on puisse installer dessus, mais c'est pas mal déjà !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2009)

En fait, non il ne manque pas de barette : 256Mo soudée + y a qu'un autre slot avec 256Mo


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> En fait, non il ne manque pas de barette : 256Mo soudée + y a qu'un autre slot avec 256Mo



Tu peux toujours changer celle amovible et mettre une 512 ou une 1 Go...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2009)

Oui, mais non   
A l'époque, y avait le choix entre 256Mo et 512Mo, donc au total 512Mo ou 768Mo... sauf que la 512Mo en plus était à un prix prohibitif :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais non
> A l'époque, y avait le choix entre 256Mo et 512Mo, donc au total 512Mo ou 768Mo... sauf que la 512Mo en plus était à un prix prohibitif :rose:



ah ouais tu pouvais pas mettre une 1 go direct ? :mouais: 
C'est con ça... :rateau:
Mais peut-être que maintenant tu peux trouver une 512 pour pas trop cher (eBay ou ailleurs...)


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2009)

1Go, je crois me rappeler que çà n'existait pas dans ce format.


----------



## FitzChevalerie (5 Mars 2009)

En ce qui me concerne, dans mon petit appartement étudiant de 20m2, j'ai:
- un iMac alu 20'
- un MacMini (home cinéma/serveur)
- un MacBook blanc (bientôt supplée par un MBA si possible).
et petite digression vers les iPod:
- un iPod Mini 4Go
- un iPod Shuffle 1Go
- un iPhone V1 16Go

J'ai comme l'impression d'être un jeunot face à de nombreux membres de ce topic avec leurs Performa et les LC (qui, il faut l'avouer, me sont totalement inconnus :s ).

Bonne soirée !


----------



## aour (12 Mars 2009)

Bon alors, je vais faire vieux con

MacII SI
2 quadra 650
Macintosh Classic II
LC

Voila

JP


----------



## Invité (12 Mars 2009)

Bon, suite à un don génial, je mets à jour ! 

Apple II GS
Classic II
StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400
iMac G3@350
iMac G3@400
iMac G3@600
Mac Mini@1,25


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, suite à un don génial, je mets à jour !
> 
> Apple II GS
> Classic II
> ...



Ha le Starmax    :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ha le Starmax    :love:



Tu n'aurais pas un PowerBook G4 en trop ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas un PowerBook G4 en trop ?



Cherche bien, ça existe, j'en ai trouvé un pour mon fils (G4 12" DVI 1 Ghz) :style:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2009)

/note : je vends mon PB12" 1.33, même si j'ai pas encore passé d'annonce


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cherche bien, ça existe, j'en ai trouvé un pour mon fils (G4 12" DVI 1 Ghz) :style:



Je précise : j'en ai trouvé un  Gratuit ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> /note : je vends mon PB12" 1.33, même si j'ai pas encore passé d'annonce



/note : penser à bannir le vieux trooper pour lui apprendre à passer ses PA dans le forum :hein:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mars 2009)

Je cherche un PowerBook 15 pouces de type M9969F/A. Je préfèrerais acheté à un membre actif/connu du forum qu'à un inconnu sur ebay ou dans les petites annonces... Et puis espérer une vente en mains propres en Belgique d'une machine en parfait état, c'est comme croire au Père Noël. :sleep:

Pour rester dans le topic :
MacBook Pro Penryn 
MacBook Air

Aucun classique mais un jour... 

Bon, ça va aller, tu as les petites annonces, pour ça, ça fait plusieurs fois que tu nous le dis, faut arrêter, maintenant !


----------



## lexpert (29 Avril 2009)

Des G3 G4 Apple 2e ,2c, 2GS, FX LC475 POWER Computing SE 30
Power book 100, 150, 170, 180c, 1400, G3 dvd, Dock, 5XX Titanium Imac g3(15), pieces détachées. carte pc pour 6100, imac 24 pouces (2) Mac pro.
imprimantes 6, 22 pouces (4) etc
Cartes NUBUS video, emulateur 2E pour LC. carte appletell, modem apple...newton 100, quiktake 100...
Golden doc sur pascal, rodnay zaks, 6502, PSI

Je cherche un ecran apple 2E et un apple 2e.

6502arobasefree.fr


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Mai 2009)

Petite update de ma collection ...

Bah moi j'ai 15 Mac (Collection obblige) même si les parents sont pas content (à cause de la plaçe à la maison)   (en fait les 15 sont dans ma chambre d'environ 10m carré)

Le plus puissant d'abord : iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz, 1256 Mo de Ram, 40 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9200 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.6 (merci odré)

ensuite,

Le petit dernier : Powerbook G4 Titanium (trot beau !!! :love 500 Mhz, 192 Mo de Ram, 40 Gb DD, ATI Rage Mobility 8 Mo, DVD, OSX 10.4.11
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 20 Gb DD, ATI Rage Pro 16 Mo, DVD, OS X 10.4.11
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz 256 de Ram, CD mange-disque, 10.4.11
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz, 192 Mo de Ram, DD 8 Go et 2 Go, OS X 10.3.9 et 9.2
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC 603 66 Mhz, 24 Mo de Ram, DD 500 Mo, 7.6.1, alim HS
Performa 5400/160 PowerPC 103ev 100 Mhz 86 Mo de ram, DD 1 Go, OS 9.1 (iTune 2 pour lire les MP3, bidouille )
MAC LC I, 2 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 6.0.8 <- System 6 
Mac LC II, 8 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 7.0.1
MAC LC III, 8 Mo, DD 1 GO, Ethernet, 7.5.3
Powerbook 100 Démarre mais ... DD HS, néon HS, se met en veille + Disquette externe
Powerbook 145B, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 120 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel
Powerbook 165C, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 80 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel + Disquettes d'origine
Powerbook 5300CS, PowerPC 603e 100 Mhz, 43 Mo de ram, DD 800 Mo, Mac OS 8.1 + CD externe
Powerbook G3 Bronze, PowerPC G3 333 Mhz, 64 Mo Ram (OK),DD4 Go (OK), 9.2.2 (pas de chargeur, donc peut pas testé)

PS : Cherche Chargeur YoYo pour mon Powerbook G3 

PS2 : lexpert  La chance, J'aimerais avoir tout tes Macs (SE 30, Mac Pro, 180C, 2GS, Power Computing (clone PPC ?) ...)

Voila Pour Moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

je n'arrive pas à collectionner. chaque fois que j'achette un Mac je revends l'ancien. l'aire jour il y avait un performa en bas de mon immeuble, vers les poubelles, je n'ai même pas eu lereflexe de le ramasser...


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2009)

Je ne collectionne pas de mon côté, mes trois bécanes fonctionnent et me servent, une dans le bureau, une dans la cuisine  et la dernière dans le salon 
Il n'y a que le PB Wallstreet que je garde sans m'en servir car c'est mon premier portable, une très belle machine et qu'il fonctionne toujours, pour l'instant sous MacOS9 (en grande partie grâce à P77 )


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> 1Go, je crois me rappeler que çà n'existait pas dans ce format.



Si si, il y en a une dans mon iBook G4 à 1,2 Ghz : 1 Go de DDR PC2700 SoDimm, soit 1,25 Go en tout !



teo a dit:


> Je ne collectionne pas de mon côté, mes trois bécanes fonctionnent et me servent, une dans le bureau, *une dans la cuisine*  et la dernière dans le salon



Non, Olivier, ta cafetière "art déco" ne peut pas être considérée comme un Mac, même si elle est très chouette ! 





teo a dit:


> Il n'y a que le PB Wallstreet que je garde sans m'en servir car c'est mon premier portable, une très belle machine et qu'il fonctionne toujours, pour l'instant sous MacOS9 (en grande partie grâce à P77 )



C'est beaucoup dire, je n'ai fait que lui fournir un clavier AZERTY et une ou deux barrettes de Ram, mais il fonctionnait déjà avant, avec son clavier QWERTZ !

Cela dit, le mien (même modèle que celui de teo) faisait, via iTunes, un diffuseur de musique très honorable, lorsqu'il était sous Panther, et il est possible d'en faire autant sous OS 9, ou Jaguar (teo, tes 192 Mo actuels le permettent, c'est la config dans laquelle j'ai donné le mien, et il tournait raisonnablement bien).


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2009)

Pour le _Wallstreet_, rappelle toi, tu m'as fourni aussi une batterie (défunte depuis il est vrai) et un modem qui fonctionne !  

Pour la cuisine, ma cafetière "art déco" n'est effectivement pas USB, par contre mon Titanium l'est et il me sert tout les jours pour écouter les podcasts France Inter pendant que je cuisine


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Pour le _Wallstreet_, rappelle toi, tu m'as fourni aussi une batterie (défunte depuis il est vrai) et un modem qui fonctionne !
> 
> Pour la cuisine, ma cafetière "art déco" n'est effectivement pas USB, par contre mon Titanium l'est et il me sert tout les jours pour écouter les podcasts France Inter pendant que je cuisine



C'est vrai, j'avais oublié que le Mini avait déménagé du bureau vers le séjour


----------



## xplane (4 Mai 2009)

Mes MACs:  

1 Apple II et un lect de cassette (mon premier  en 1977 import USA)
1 Apple II+  et 2 lecteurs externes
1 Apple II E 1 duo disque + 1 lecteur 5"1/4 Apple

2 LISA (si! si!)

1 mac 128
2 mac 512
2 mac +
1 SE 2 lecteurs
2 SE lect + DD
4 SE 30
1 classic NB
4 Si
2 CX
3 CI
1 LC
1 LC 3
1 LC 475
2 quadra 700
2 4400
1 5300
1 6100 /66
1 6500 /300
1 7300 /200
1 G3 BW /400

2 iMac 400 DV 1 /rouge 1 /mauve
2 iMac 600 DV 1 snow 1 /antracite
1 iMac G5 17" blanc 1600 (modele école)

1 G4 450 bis pro
2 G4 500 bis pro
2 G4 400
2 G4 quick silver /867
7 cubes /450 

1 G5 2 ghz bis pro

les portables:
3 portable avec valise
1 180-c
1 5300 /100
1 titanium /667

les clones:
1 power computing 120ghz

les écrans:
2 -12" Apple II
2 -13" Apple cx ci ect...
4 -15" Apple LCD (cube)
1 -17" Apple CRT (cube)
1 -17" Apple LCD (cristal)
1 -20" Apple LCD (cristal)
1 -22" Apple LCD (cristal)
1 -23" Apple LCD (alu)

Les imprimantes:
Silentype (imprimante thermique pour Apple II) très rare.
LQ 132 colonnes
1 stylewriter 2400
1 stylewriter 2500
1 Laser writer (la toute premiere)
1 personnal Laser writer pos.
1 personnal Laser writerLS.
1 Laser writer 300
1 Laser writer 360

les scanners Apple :
1 one N/B
1 one couleur

Les PDAs
1 MessagePad 100
1 MessagePad 110
1 MessagePad 120
1 MessagePad 130
1 MessagePad 2100
1 MessagePad 2100 boosté

Les appareils photo
1 quicktake100
1 quicktake150
1 quicktake200 + 1 carte smartmedia Apple

Les caméras:
1 iSight

Les ipods:

1 G1 premier modèle
1 G4 30 photo
1 G4 60 photo


----------



## melaure (4 Mai 2009)

C'est un musée ouvert au public ???


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Mai 2009)

7 Cubes, 2 Lisa, 1 128K, 3 Portables ... ??????????? 

xplane, je te propose un truck LOL, a nous 2 on ouvre un musée (on fait payer l'entrée, un peu  et on se partage les bénfices  y en auras peut être pas), on fait touner les mac sous os x (ce qui peuvent) et aider la recherche avec folding@home par exemple ...
Me reste plus qu'a trouver les locaux LOL :rateau:

PS : Tu me revends un Cube .....


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> 7 Cubes, 2 Lisa, 1 128K, 3 Portables ... ???????????
> 
> xplane, je te propose un truck LOL, a nous 2 on ouvre un musée (on fait payer l'entrée, un peu  et on se partage les bénfices  y en auras peut être pas), on fait touner les mac sous os x (ce qui peuvent) et aider la recherche avec folding@home par exemple ...
> Me reste plus qu'a trouver les locaux LOL :rateau:
> ...



Oui autant de cubes, c'est vraiment étonnant !


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

Tiens, faut vraiment que je m'en trouve un d'ailleurs :love: mais rien dans les PA de bien folichon en ce moment


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Mai 2009)

Oui moi aussi, mais j'ai pas envie de le payer des milles et des cents ... C'est le problème, déja que ça fait 2 an que j'économise pour le mini (en plus il l'on augmenté de 100 ) ... entre temps, j'ai craqué sur un Titanium 500 Mhz


----------



## xplane (27 Mai 2009)

Pardon pour le temps de réponse, mais j'ai peu de temps a moi en ce moment! 

Merci pour vos réponses concernant ma collection, je suis juste un passionné.
depuis 1977. Ceci explique cela.

J'ai donc eu tout le temps pour trouver tous mes enfants Apple, Lisa et Mac...

Des cubes , pour répondre a une question, on en trouve de moins en moins, un peu sur ebay ou MB, le dernier est partis a 450 euros avec un ecran 22 pouces. Mais on en trouve a +-250 euros sans écran. 

Nos petits sites/forums, dédiés au cube:

http://applecube.forumpro.fr/index.forum
http://macmodcubetam.free.fr/macmodcubetam_perso/index.html
http://cube.skymac.org/home.htm

En se connectant a ces sites vous verrez que le cube est bien vivant, totalement ugradable, même en bis pro !!
C'est comme le Newton, le Lisa, le mac 128 ou le wallstreet, devenu une  (modeste) légende,  

Amitiés a tous 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------

Un petit aperçu de 6 de mes cubes, l'autre (le septième), il est dans un sac et fait l'admiration de tous mes potes PCistes    a mon club d'informatique tous les vendredis soir  .
Ils sont bien au chaud    .
Vous pouvez remarquer celui de gauche, au premier plan, il a encore ses protections plastiques..........





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------

Même mon toutou est passionné de Mac!


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2009)

Un PowerBook 520c est arrivé chez moi lundi


----------



## screetch (27 Mai 2009)

Pas de Mac "officiel"... Je fais tourner accessoirement MacOS X Leopard sur mon Amiga Pegasos II en dual boot avec mon OS principal : MorphOS 2.1 (un des 3 OS compatibles Amiga).

Ha si ! J'ai deux Classic sous System 7 ^_^


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Mai 2009)

Whaouuu ! Mon rève les Cubes :love::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:,  le G4  LOL le matou

Bon sinon pour resté dans le sujet, un autre iBook G4 devrais débarque rapidement malheureusement la carte mère semble HS


----------



## maquereaux (25 Juin 2009)

bientôt un


----------



## Jean-Mark (25 Juin 2009)

1 iMac alu 20" intel core 2 duo 2 ghz
1MacMini intel core 2 duo 1.8ghz
1MacMini G4 1.2 ghz
1MacBook intel 2.2ghz
1Mac (tour) G4 450 mhz
1 Apple TV
2iPhone
et j'allais l'oublier 1 iPod video 80 GB dans la ouature


----------



## macaronique (25 Juin 2009)

Depuis mardi j'en ai deux (je ne compte pas les Newtons.) Ça fait bizarre. J'aime quand ils annoncent l'heure en même temps. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2009)

Une sixième machine s'est invitée depuis peu à la maison, un PowerBook G4 12 pouces 1 Ghz, 768 Mo/40 Go. Il est dans un sale état (contrôleur ATA HS, on le fait fonctionner depuis son disque monté dans un boîtier Firewire), lecteur optique HS aussi, sûrement une sonde de température HS (le ventilo tourne en permanence) mais malgré ça, ma fille s'en sert pour certaines choses, car il est quand même plus performant que son iMac G4/700 !


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Petite Maj

Bah moi j'ai 16 Mac (Collection obblige) même si les parents sont pas content (à cause de la plaçe à la maison)   (en fait les 16 sont dans ma chambre d'environ 10m carré)

Le plus puissant d'abord : iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz, 1.5 GB de Ram, 60 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9550 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.7, AP Extreme Bleutouch 2  (merci rachelka)

ensuite,

Le petit dernier : _iBook G4_ 14", 1.42 Ghz, 1.5 GB de Ram, 60 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9550 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.7, AP Extreme Bluetouch 2  (merci rachelka)

Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 20 Gb DD, ATI Rage Pro 16 Mo, DVD, OS X 10.4.11
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz 256 de Ram, CD mange-disque, 10.4.11
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz, 192 Mo de Ram, DD 8 Go et 2 Go, OS X 10.3.9 et 9.2
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC 603 66 Mhz, 24 Mo de Ram, DD 500 Mo, 7.6.1, alim HS
Performa 5400/160 PowerPC 103ev 100 Mhz 86 Mo de ram, DD 1 Go, OS 9.1 (iTune 2 pour lire les MP3, bidouille )
MAC LC I, 2 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 6.0.8 <- System 6 
Mac LC II, 8 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 7.0.1
MAC LC III, 8 Mo, DD 1 GO, Ethernet, 7.5.3
Powerbook 100 Démarre mais ... DD HS, néon HS, se met en veille + Disquette externe
Powerbook 145B, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 120 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel
Powerbook 165C, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 80 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel + Disquettes d'origine
Powerbook 5300CS, PowerPC 603e 100 Mhz, 43 Mo de ram, DD 800 Mo, Mac OS 8.1 + CD externe
Powerbook G3 Bronze, PowerPC G3 333 Mhz, 64 Mo Ram (OK),DD4 Go (OK), 9.2.2 (pas de chargeur, donc peut pas testé) 
Powerbook G4 Titanium (trop beau !!! :love: ) 500 Mhz, 192 Mo de Ram, 40 Gb DD, ATI Rage Mobility 8 Mo, DVD, OSX 10.4.11
_iBook G4_ 14", 1.33 Ghz, 512 Mo de Ram, 40 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9200 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.7 (merci odré) 

PS : Cherche Chargeur YoYo pour mon Powerbook G3 

Voila Pour Moi


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2009)

Un gentil PB520 est venu rejoindre la collection :

- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
- Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66.
- PowerBook 520 68040/25
- iBook G3/300 Mandarine
- PowerBook G4 Titanium 867
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD
- iMac 20" Core2Duo 2.4 HD2600 (WoW, média center de bureau )
- MacBookPro Penryn 2.4 avec NVidia 8600 à auto-destruction programmée ... (machine principale)

Je n'ai pas mis les périphériques, sinon c'est un iPhone 3G, 3 iPod Mini, deux bornes Airport.


----------



## Pierre T.R. (4 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,
Moi je commence aussi une petite collection. J'ai maintenant 6 Macintosh et 1 iPod touch :

   - Macintosh Plus de 1986
   - Macintosh Plus avec son disque dur externe Apple de 20 Mo
   - Macintosh Classic (qui ne démarre plus... paix à son âme)
   - Macintosh LC
   - Macintosh Colour Classic
   - MacBook blanc d'avril 2008 (2,4 GHz, 2 Go de RAM)

   - iPod Touch v2 16 Go

Ptite photo !





Pour voir des photos de ma collection vous pouvez visiter mon site internet (fait avec iWeb ;-)... ) à l'adresse suivante :
http://pierretr.110mb.com/Photo_site/Macintosh.html

Bonne soirée et chapeau à ceux qui ont de quoi faire de vrais musées de Macintosh !


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2009)

Apple II GS
Classic II
Centris 660AV (toujours à donner)
StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400 (1 en prêt)
B/B 350
iMac G3@350 (en prêt)
iMac G3@400
iMac G3@600
Mac Mini@1,25

MaJ

Un MacBook C2D 2GHz du refurb pour ma grande


----------



## macaronique (5 Juillet 2009)

Il te faut un iPhone III GS pour faire la comparaison.


----------



## gerj (24 Juillet 2009)

Je suis sur Mac depuis mes débuts informatiques (en 1995). J'ai eu dans l'ordre:
1 Performa 5200 CD (40 Mo de Ram, DD de 500 Mo, modem 14,4 / port Ethernet)
1 Performa 5400 (72 Mo de Ram, DD de 1600 Mo, modem 28,8 / port Ethernet)
1 iMac G3 600 (graveur CD, 40 Go, 640 Mo, Airport)
1 iBook G3 600 14" (combo, 20 Go, 640 Mo, Airport)
1 iMac G4 15" (combo, 120 Go, 760 Mo, Airport)
1 iMac Core2Duo 1,83 Mhz 17" (combo, 150 Go, 2 Go, Aiport Extreme)

J'ai depuis 1 semaine 1 MBP alu non unibody (2,4 Ghz 200 Go 2 Go superdrive 15") dans un carton. Je l'ai acheté sur le refurb à 1079  (je pensais avoir fait une bonne affaire avant de lire tous les posts sur les problèmes de carte graphiqueNvidia 8600). Il doit repartir prochainement (je n'ai pas eu le courage d'ouvrir le carton pour voir la bête). J'attendrai encore un peu pour un portable plus fiable - et non Nvidia.

J'ai conservé les 3 iMac et ai vendu précipitamment l'iBook (je ne pensais pas renvoyer le MBP).


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2009)

Petite mise à jour à l'occasion de l'arrivée d'un petit dernier dans la famille :

Par ordre décroissant de puissance :

iBook G4 12" 1,2 Ghz, 1,25 Go/ 160 Go (moi)
PowerBook G4 12" 1 Ghz 768 Mo / 40 Go (ma fille)
PowerMac G4 "Audionumérique" à 733 Mhz 1,5 Go / 320 + 160 Go (moi)
iMac G4/700 512 Mo / 160 go (ma fille)
PowerBook G3 "Pismo" 500 Mhz 1 Go/80 Go (moi)

Et le petit dernier (10  à la brocante en face de chez moi tout à l'heure) :

PowerBook Duo 230 4 Mo / 80 Mo plus son lecteur de disquettes externe ! :love::love::love:





La machine est dans un état proche du neuf (l'adhésif blanc sur la barre d'espace, retiré depuis, ne cachait absolument rien), parfaitement opérationnelle, sous système 7.1, et mes vieilles disquettes (Word 5.1a, Excel 4, RagTime 3.2) que je pensais nazes, après près de 15 ans passé dans leur boite, sans aucune utilisation, se sont avérées être encore tout à fait opérationnelles !

De plus, le PM G4 précité étant muni d'un lecteur "Superdisk 120" USB capable de lire et écrire les disquettes ordinaires, tout le Grenier du Mac se retrouve à la portée de l'objet !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Diable ! Je vous envie vous et vos macs ! Bonne idée la brocante !
J'ai un imac 20" depuis l'été 2008 et un macbook pro 13" depuis près de deux semaines.
Je présente tous les symptômes du mac addict. et pour le moment je n'ai pas trop à m'en plaindre.
Mais le mac est un objet aussi beau à regarder qu'il est fonctionnel. M'fin, de là à faire les brocantes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2009)

Ben à vrai dire, la brocante se tient juste devant ma porte, alors, je suis allé y faire un tour, histoire de marcher un peu après un bon restau avec ma femme, et sur un des premiers étals, je suis tombé là dessus, je continue mon tour, rien d'intéressant, et au retour, il était toujours là, l'air de dire "adoptez moi", je demande au vendeur, il m'annonce 10 &#8364;, et me le certifie "en bon état". Je n'ai même pas marchandé !

Et en plus, concernant l'état, c'était vrai. Bon, ce qui me le rend attachant, c'est qu'il date de l'année ou j'ai "switché" du PC au Mac, 1992, c'est cette année là que je suis entré dans une SSII développant ses progiciels sur Mac, et on bossait sur des machines comme celle ci (qui valaient quand même dans les 26/27000 F à l'époque : environ 4000 &#8364; d'aujourd'hui ).


----------



## melaure (26 Juillet 2009)

Sympa tout ça !!!

Ou est-ce que tu habites encore ? Et ça existe une SSII qui développe sur Mac ?

Faudrait un jour que j'aille voir la grande brocante de Villeurbanne ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Sympa tout ça !!!



Ouais, hein ! 



melaure a dit:


> Ou est-ce que tu habites encore ?



Ben, dans le 77 



melaure a dit:


> Et ça existe une SSII qui développe sur Mac ?



Celle ci existe toujours, mais elle est depuis passée du côté obscur (mais ses dirigeants actuels sont toujours les mêmes, je les connais et les tutoie tous, à l'époque on n'était qu'une quinzaine dans la boîte, maintenant, ils sont au moins dix fois plus) !

Pour info, dans les années 90, le Mac était assez présent dans le monde de l'assurance, lorsque je suis devenu responsable informatique de La Compagnie d'Assurances des Particuliers (groupe AGF) en 1996, deux postes de travail sur trois étaient encore équipés en Mac, mais les directives étaient alors de ne remplacer que par du PC. En 1992, par contre, beaucoup de courtiers, et pas mal de compagnie étaient encore sur Mac, ITN à suivi l'évolution de ses clients, en 92 quand j'y suis entré, il y avait 15 Mac et deux PC dans la boite, en 1995, il ne restait plus qu'un seul Mac, le reste c'étaient tous des PC !



melaure a dit:


> Faudrait un jour que j'aille voir la grande brocante de Villeurbanne ...



Tu sais, il se tient trois ou quatre brocantes par ans devant ma porte, en dehors, il y a quelques années, d'une souris ADB, c'est la première fois que j'y vois "du Mac" ("du PC" ça, pas de problème) !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, il se tient trois ou quatre brocantes par ans devant ma porte, en dehors, il y a quelques années, d'une souris ADB, c'est la première fois que j'y vois "du Mac" ("du PC" ça, pas de problème) !


Ouais... je m'disais aussi : du mac à ce prix-là, ça doit pas êt' tous les jours. 
Il y a une dizaine d'années de cela, j'ai eu l'occasion de faire joujou avec un mac classic (lequel ?) équipé d'un simulateur de vol vraiment très chouette. C'était très très cher à l'époque et moi-même j'étais seulement équipé d'un vieil ordinateur à écran vert et à disquette carton . Alors posséder un mac aujourd'hui, c'est un vieux rêve accompli...


----------



## nicr (26 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 

Tout le monde crane avec ses dizaines d'ordis.

Je frime avec avec mon MacBook, mes trois PowerBook G3 pour utiliser Word 5, seul logiciel où on peut avoir plusieurs fenêtres ouvertes du même fichier, ce qui est essentiel pour ne pas jouer au yoyo dans la colonne de droite quand on écrit, et un SE pour le Fortran.
A plus


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (28 Juillet 2009)

TROIS !!!
Hello,
après plus de quinze mac at home du LCII au iBook G3
il me reste plus que deux Imac DV G3 et mon iBook 900,
tout donné, vendu, prêté,
enfin de la place pour d'autres hobbies, 
tout aussi dévoreur d'espace libre,
bonne vacances à tous,
patrick JJ


----------



## xplane (30 Juillet 2009)

Hello, voici mon dernier né:   :bebe:






Un Flower cadencé a 600 mhz acheté sur ebay.
En plus de ceux là:
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/combien-de-mac-vous-avez-chez-vous-18075-54.html#post5087776

Bonnes vacances a tous, et une pensée a ceux, (dont moi), qui ne peuvent pas partir.....


----------



## Macthieu (6 Août 2009)

un nouveau venu dans ma collection






C'est le modèle m5884, il me manque juste l'alimentation pour pouvoir le tester

1 PowerBook G4 500 Mhz
1 LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
1 imac g3 à 233Mhz (4Go/64Mo)
1 Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
2 newton emate 300
1 powerBook 520c à 25mhz (160mo/12mo)
1 Apple Power Macintosh 7600/120
2 Powermac 6100/66MHz 
2 Powermac 6100/60MHz
1 Quadra 660 Av
1 imac intel core 2 duo à 2,4GHz
1 carte mère d'un lc 580

autre produit apple

1 ipod classic 5 génération et un apple tv


----------



## blacktanker (11 Août 2009)

Chez moi 9  

- 3 LC 630
- 1 G3
- 1 iMac (même modèle que le flowar de xPlane ) 
- 1 G5 (soit un Mac pro)
- 2 Mac mini
- 1 Macbook pro
- 1 iMac (les nouveaux modèles)

bonne continuation ^^


----------



## fau6il (12 Août 2009)

_2 exemplaires de PB G4 17": s/ Tiger et s/Léo dont l'écran est en rade à 60%

et 

un MacPro Quad-Core 


C'est plus que suffisant dans mon cas.     _


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2009)

Cette fois-ci c'est un Macintosh Plus qui est venu rejoindre la collection.

Mais aussi un PowerMac G4 Cube et son 15" en excellent état !!! 

Et avec l'expo des 20 ans des Gones du Mac, j'ai aussi récupéré un LC475 (mais coque trop abimé à cause d'un colis pas bien enveloppé), un Quadra 700 et le tout premier PPC, le PowerMac 6100.

- Mac Plus
- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (mais sans lecteur de disquettes sur la carte Apple II)
- Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66.
- Mac LC 475
- Quadra 700
- PowerBook 520 68040/25
- PowerMac 6100
- iBook G3/300 Mandarine (en cours de boostage)
- PowerMac G4 Cube
- PowerBook G4 Titanium 867
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD
- iMac 20" Core2Duo 2.4 HD2600 (WoW, média center de bureau)
- MacBookPro Penryn 2.4 avec NVidia 8600 à auto-destruction programmée ... (machine principale)

Plus iPhone 3G, 3 iPod Mini, deux bornes Airport.


----------



## Pat1763 (15 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part, je commence a etre serieusement equipe : Mac Mini 2.0 avec Apple Cinema Display 23" d'un cote, et MacBookPro et Display 24" LED sur AirportExtreme de l'autre... Et j'envisage serieusement l'achat d'un autre Mini 2.53...


----------



## vega12 (15 Novembre 2009)

"Un Flower cadencé a 600 mhz acheté sur ebay"

Superbe et Formidable micros !

Encore un qui manque a ma collection !


----------



## CBi (16 Novembre 2009)

Un Power Mac G4 cube et son Studio Display vient se rajouter aux 10 machines précédentes


----------



## quetzal (16 Novembre 2009)

CBi a dit:


> Un Power Mac G4 cube et son Studio Display vient se rajouter aux 10 machines précédentes



Seulement un MacBook blanc, 3 ans d'âge. Et un iPhone. Ca me suffit pour le moment.


----------



## vega12 (17 Novembre 2009)

Sa y est, un de plus !

Je viens de recevoir un G4 Cube avec son ecran 15' et ses enceintes Haman Kardon ...

Superbe machine, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part j'ai qu'un iMac 20" 2,4 GHz depuis bientôt un an en remplacement du pc, j'en suis conquis :love:


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2009)

vega12 a dit:


> Sa y est, un de plus !
> 
> Je viens de recevoir un G4 Cube avec son ecran 15' et ses enceintes Haman Kardon ...
> 
> Superbe machine, non ?



Oh oui !


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2009)

Ha j'ai oublié, avec l'expo Jurassic Mac, j'ai pu récupérer aussi un Quicktake 100 et trouver un PowerCD !


----------



## vega12 (17 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ha j'ai oublié, avec l'expo Jurassic Mac, j'ai pu récupérer aussi un Quicktake 100 et trouver un PowerCD !


 
Moi aussi !

En plus du cube et de son écran 15 pouce j'ai reçu aussi un Écran Apple Display 17 pouce ...


----------



## mss (17 Novembre 2009)

modeste très modeste mais possède un G3 400
avec achat prochain du i7 pour quiter le monde pc


----------



## macfille (18 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un mac cube et un imac.
Et ça fais mon affaire pour l'instant.


----------



## freezet (18 Novembre 2009)

un ibook  500 dans son sac  tombal noir, mort de sa carte mère.
un classic II encore valide qui fait de la figuration sur son étagère.
un imac bleu 350 en retraite à la campagne, qui reprend du service lors des longues soirées d'hiver.
un emac 750 qui s'achemine vers la retraite mais toujours vaillant, la vaillance du tigre.
Un macbook  2 giga  de 2006 qui aimerait prendre un peu de recul malgré sa force de leopard et laisser la place au petit nouveau qui vient de sortir.
 Et puis, un ipod 5° genération qui gît dans sa pochette depuis que je lui ai fait subir une malencontreuse opération de la batterie.
un ipod touch V2 qui n'a pas encore pris son indépendance et me suit partout.
En somme, une famille normale...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2009)

freezet a dit:


> un emac *750* qui s'achemine vers la retraite mais toujours vaillant, la vaillance du tigre.



C'est un 700 overclocké, ou un 800 underclocké ?


----------



## freezet (19 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est un 700 overclocké, ou un 800 underclocké ?



Après vérification, excuse, petite erreur pas 750 mais 1GHz.
Perso, je ne me suis jamais lancée dans l'overclock. Quant à l 'underclock, il faudrait être maso, non ?


----------



## Gandahar (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un PowerMac G4 avec carte accélératrice non Apple de 800 Mhz ou 850 Mhz, un PowerMac G5 2*1 Ghz et un MacBook PRO 17" pour mon amie en connexion Wifi pour Internet.


----------



## Gatika (20 Novembre 2009)

Si je compte mon mac pro ca doit faire 1


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2009)

Gandahar a dit:


> un PowerMac G5 2*1 Ghz



Là, tu as du oublier la virgule, parce que le "plus petit" G5, c'est un mono-proc à 1,6 Ghz, et si mes souvenirs sont bons, le "plus petit" G5 bi-proc, il est à 1,8Ghz !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2009)

Vi tout à fait 

D'ailleurs je vais sans doute me séparer de mon G5 mono 1.8 "collector" pour passer à l'iMac 27" i5 ou i7


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2009)

1 powerbook G3/400 qui dort dans sa sacoche (1) 
1 MacBook Pro 15" 2,53 GHz
1 iMac C2D alu 20" 2,4 GHz

Les autres Apple II et Macs de ma signature ont été revendus...


(1)en attendant que je trouve le temps de refaire une installation propre via le CD d'origine pour le mettre en vente sur eBay


----------



## Cybry (20 Novembre 2009)

Voilà la petite famille : 

- 1 Macbook blanc C2D 1,83 Mhz (late 2006)
- 1 Macbook Alu C2D 2 Ghz (late 2008)
- ... et 1 iMac 24' 3,06 / GT130 (mid 2009).


----------



## Invité (20 Novembre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Apple II GS
> Classic II
> Centris 660AV (toujours à donner)
> 2 StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400 (1 en prêt)
> ...



Bon, le Classic II est dead on dirait :mouais:
Le Centris a trouvé un nouveau papa 
Et il y a un iBook 14@1,2 tout neuf (presque !) à la maison.


----------



## plo0m (21 Novembre 2009)

Switcher en novembre 2008 avec un iMac 24" 2,8GHz.

En juin 2009, un iPhone 3GS est venu le rejoindre.

(en aout 2009, j'ai vendu mon PC portable, une bombe de 17" que je n'avais pas allumé une fois en un an... Je préférais me trimballer mon iMac en WE...)

En octobre 2009, j'ai complété avec un MBP 13" 2,26 dont je suis juste tombé amoureux.


----------



## vega12 (21 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir un iMac DV 450 Mhz dans sa boite d'origine et complet...

Et un de plus !


----------



## corloane (21 Novembre 2009)

un macbook blanc 2006, un des premiers...
un iphone
un Dell mini 9 que j'aimerais mettre sur OSX 

Je pense que je vais traîner le Macbook jusqu'à sa belle mort et ensuite en racheter un en alu ou un air...


----------



## iMacounet (21 Novembre 2009)

Je suis utilisateur Mac depuis une semaine et demi.

J'ai un iMac G3 Snow et un Power Mac graphite. 

Sous OS 9,2 mais passage à OS X imminent 

En plus d'un PC.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Novembre 2009)

Allons voir.... 

1 Macintosh II
2 LC
1 Classic I
1 powerBook duo avec son doc
2 iMac DV G3 (graphite et bleu)
1 iBook Palourde AV
1 eMac
1 MacBook.
-------------
10 machines qui fonctionnent toutes. 
(Et je voudrais un jour avoir un Cube)

C'est bon, j'ai le droit de dire que je suis collectionneur ? :rateau:


----------



## vega12 (22 Novembre 2009)

Avec un Mac II et 10 machines, tu es un collectionneur !
Alors, heureux de rejoindre le club ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> 1 powerBook duo avec son doc



Quel modèle, le Duo ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas, et il faudrait que j'aille dans la cave pour vérifier. 

Mais en tout cas, pas plus du 250, car le mien est en noir et blanc, alors que tous les modèles supérieurs sont en couleurs.

Ha... au fait, j'ai oublié une StyleWriter et une ImageWriter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, et il faudrait que j'aille dans la cave pour vérifier.
> 
> Mais en tout cas, pas plus du 250, car le mien est en noir et blanc, alors que tous les modèles supérieurs sont en couleurs.
> 
> Ha... au fait, j'ai oublié une StyleWriter et une ImageWriter.



Presque le même que le mien, un 230, en fait, à part un disque dur plus gros et un écran 16 niveaux de gris matrice active au lieu de 16 niveaux de gris matrice passive, il n'y a pas de différences entre le Duo 230 et le Duo 250 !

Si jamais tu vois passer une barrette mémoire dont tu n'as pas l'usage   le mien n'a que les 4 Mo soudés, ça fait léger :mouais:


----------



## clochelune (22 Novembre 2009)

quetzal a dit:


> Seulement un MacBook blanc, 3 ans d'âge. Et un iPhone. Ca me suffit pour le moment.



ici aussi, un MacBook qui va avoir 3 ans en début janvier, un iPhone, un iPod classique de 120 go (pour un macbook de 80 go!) et un iPod pour ma Maman de 16 go (l'ancienne génération, il a deux ans je pense)

mon iPod principal est mon iPhone 3G de 8 go

la batterie du MacBook est naze mais je m'en sers comme d'un mac de bureau...
un MacMini viendra, mais plus tard, le MacBook est encore en bon état de marche hormis sa batterie


ps un iPod de 16 go pour ma Maman, ma Maman ne se mesure pas en go ;-)!

j'avais un iMac framboise sous Mac OS 8.5 (avec lecteur CD et sans disquette) donné à mon frangin pour ses élèves de CP... mes premiers pas sur ordinateur et dans le monde d'internet... 

(je ne voulais pas en entendre parler avant, mon père pour ses recherches avait un vieux PC sans souris) la souris mono bouton de l'iMac framboise je m'en souviens encore, ce fut ma première souris! je l'avais trouvée extra!... à présent j'ai du mal avec leurs nouvelles souris (et la BT qui s'est encrassée très vite et m'a été remboursée par la Fnac... si!)

avant je tappais mes dissertations sur une machine à écrire quand je devais les rendre sous tapuscrit...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h15 ----------




Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Allons voir....
> 
> 1 Macintosh II
> 2 LC
> ...



le palourde c'est l'iBook orange ou avant ?
j'avais vu l'iBook orange chez un ami


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Novembre 2009)

Comme l'orange. Mais le mien est bleu. ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

Je n'ai jamais eu plus de deux mac chez moi, j'en ai un. Je ne supporte pas qu'une machine manque d'amour alors quand je remarque que j'en délaisse une j'en confie le soin à l'affection d' un nouveau propriétaire


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2009)

Ça veux dire que l'Apple //, ça ne marche pas pour le compteur ?


----------



## Invité (22 Novembre 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ça veux dire que l'Apple //, ça ne marche pas pour le compteur ?



Bah, moi je compte mon II GS. Na !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

J'ai deux mac à la maison : Un iMac g3 500 DVSE et un PowerMac g4 quicksilver 800mhz 

Elles tournent plutôt bien pour leur age .


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai deux mac à la maison : *Un* iMac g3 500 DVSE et *un* PowerMac g4 quicksilver 800mhz
> 
> *Elles* tournent plutôt bien pour leur age .



"_amour, délice et orgue_"


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si jamais tu vois passer une barrette mémoire dont tu n'as pas l'usage   le mien n'a que les 4 Mo soudés, ça fait léger :mouais:



Bientôt, je te donne des nouvelles pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "_amour, délice et orgue_"




"Elles" désigne les machines , désolé de ne pas avoir précisé .


----------



## didgar (24 Novembre 2009)

Salut !

Le "virus" m'a pris en 1995.

Dans l'ordre d'acquisition :

- Mac Plus avec second lecteur de disquettes externe et sac de transport d'origine
- PowerMac 6200*
- PowerMac 8100*
- PowerMac 9500 132 @ G3 300 Sonnet**
- PowerMac G4 466 @ 1,467 Ghz Gigadesigns
- PowerBook G4 Titanium 550 Airport
- PowerMac QuickSilver 867**
- iMac Alu 24" 2.8 Early 2008
- PowerMac G4 400 Gigabit Ethernet ( acheté une poignée de queues de cerises dans une brocante )
- PowerMac G4 533 ( récupéré gratos car en panne d'alim remplacée depuis )

* donné à une école primaire
** revendu

Sur les 10 que j'ai eu, seuls deux ont été achetés neufs et aujourd'hui il m'en reste 6. Comme un gland, je me suis séparé il y a quelques années de ma StyleWriter II, de tout un tas de disquettes d'install -_ dont Mac OS 7.? _-, de divers périphériques SCSI -_ 2 HD externes, lecteur de CD _- qui me seraient fort utiles pour remettre en route mon Mac Plus ! Ah si seulement j'avais conservé mon disque dur externe SCSI de 80 MO payé une fortune à l'époque et les disquettes d'install ... 

J'aimerais récupérer un jour, un G3 BB, un iBook G3 ( palourde ). J'espère récupérer un iMac G3 DV 450 prochainement si tout se passe comme prévu ;-)

A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (30 Novembre 2009)

Salut !

Bon ben ... voilà ... grâce à un donateur proche de mon domicile, la ( longue ) liste ci-dessus s'est allongée aujourd'hui 

Moi qui voulait un G3 Blanc Bleu, ça y est j'en ai un et en prime j'ai récupéré un PowerBook 520c  Les deux machines fonctionnent parfaitement 

Me manquent plus qu'un disque externe SCSI pour mon Mac Plus et un jeu de disquettes d'install OS7 et je pourrai considérer que le père Noël est passé 

A+

Didier


----------



## melaure (30 Novembre 2009)

Excellent, on a quelques machines en commun du coup (+, 520c  )


----------



## iMacounet (20 Décembre 2009)

Un G3 Snow 600
Un Power Mac G4 400

et peut être deux iBook et un iMac G4 tournesol :love:


----------



## Invité (20 Décembre 2009)

*Apple II GS*
Classic II (mal barré, gros soucis en ce moment  )
_Centris 660AV_ parti chez un collectionneur 
2 *StarMax 3000/200* en G3@400 (1 en prêt)
*B/B 350*
_iMac G3@350_ (en prêt)
*iMac G3@400
iMac G3@600
Mac Mini@1,25
MacBook C2D 2GHz* 

MaJ

*Powerbook Duo 230* 8/80 avec son mini dock pour brancher une souris et un lecteur de D7 (inclut)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> *Powerbook Duo 230* 8/80 avec son mini dock pour brancher une souris et un lecteur de D7 (inclut)



Ah ! Ben on va faire un club, alors, j'ai le même en 12/80 (merci à Leyry Hynemonth pour la barrette de 8 Mo ), avec une batterie re-conditionnée par mes soins, qui lui donne environ 2H d'autonomie !


----------



## Bitter Bierce (20 Décembre 2009)

iBook G4 pour mes enfants
iMac G3 DV qui dort dans un placard
MacBookPro Core Duo 2 ghz dont je me sers actuellement (et dont la barre d'espacement grince quand j'appuie dessus, si quelqu'un à un truc pour ça, je suis preneur parce que c'est énervant !)
MacBookAir pour mon épouse
iMac 27" dont l'écran "_flashe_" et qui va retourner à la Fnac pour un échange. C'est dommage ce problème parce que, comme je n'ai pas la télé, je m'en sers pour voir des films... et les délais d'attente pour le remplacement sont annoncés comme longs.


----------



## Invité (20 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ! Ben on va faire un club, alors, j'ai le même en 12/80 (merci à Leyry Hynemonth pour la barrette de 8 Mo ), avec une batterie re-conditionnée par mes soins, qui lui donne environ 2H d'autonomie !



Ouah, t'as un mode d'emploi ?
Celui-là, je l'ai acheté d'occaze pour ma belle sur il y a un bail. Elle l'a utilisé quelques années et suite à un bug elle l'a mis au placard.
Elle déménageait ce WE, et je l'ai récupéré. Mais bien sûr, plusieurs années au placard, il a une autonomie de quelques minutes sur batterie.
Si tu as une idée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Ouah, t'as un mode d'emploi ?
> Celui-là, je l'ai acheté d'occaze pour ma belle s&#339;ur il y a un bail. Elle l'a utilisé quelques années et suite à un bug elle l'a mis au placard.
> Elle déménageait ce WE, et je l'ai récupéré. Mais bien sûr, plusieurs années au placard, il a une autonomie de quelques minutes sur batterie.
> Si tu as une idée ?



Ben en fait, c'est une batterie Ni-MH, donc, j'ai ouvert soigneusement la batterie, viré les éléments nases qu'elle contenait, et les ai remplacés par dix "piles rechargeables" Ni-MH que j'avais sous la main (montage hétéroclite, ce sont tous des éléments assez usagés, 4 de 2,3 A/h, 4 de 1,9 A/h et deux de 1,7 A/h, mais vu leur âge, ils ne doivent faire qu'environ 1,2 à 1,4 A/h), et le tout est assemblé sans soudure, et en virant la bande de plastique du milieu pour gagner le mm que le plot du plus de mes piles fait de plus que les éléments d'origine. Une fois le boîtier refermé, c'est l'ensemble qui tient le tout, et contre toute attente, ça marche !


----------



## Invité (20 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben en fait, j'ai ouvert soigneusement la batterie, viré les éléments nases qu'elle contenait, et les ai remplacés par dix "piles rechargeables" Ni MH que j'avais sous la main (montage hétéroclite, ce sont tous des éléments assez usagés, 4 de 2,3 A/h, 4 de 1,9 A/h et deux de 1,7 A/h, mais vu leur âge, ils ne doivent faire qu'environ 1,2 à 1,4 A/h.



Elles ont des points de soudure entre-elles, non ?
Comment on fait quand on a un bête fer à souder, sachant que plus on fait chauffer moins elles durent ?
J'espérais sourdement que ce soit un truc software, sans avoir deux mains gauches, j'ai pas deux mains droites non plus !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2009)

Ben nan, pas de soudures, j'ai récupéré les "bandes" qui reliaient les anciens éléments entre eux, et les ai coincées entre les nouveaux, comme les nouveaux sont un poil plus large (le "plot" du plus), ça maintient le contact par pression, et une fois le boîtier refermé, ça ne bouge plus d'un poil (par contre, j'ai du m'y reprendre à trois ou quatre reprises pour le refermer, parce que comme les nouveaux éléments sont un peu à l'étroit, ils ont tendance à remonter au milieu, et lorsqu'ils y parviennent, évidemment, il y a toujours un ou deux contacts qui foutent le camp. Par contre, une fois refermé, ça ne bouge plus.

Je pensais également maintenir le boîtier fermé par de l'adhésif, mais alors, il ne rentre plus dans le Mac, donc, en fait, il ne tient fermé que par le verrou à glissière extérieur, et ça suffit, côté intérieur, il n'a pas la place de s'ouvrir dans le logement.

À noter que le côté "hétéroclite" des éléments fait que les indications de charge/décharge sont assez peu fiables, mais ça tient environ deux heures avant que le Mac ne se mette en veille forcée (sans brancher le mini dock, je pense qu'avec, en utilisant souris et lecteur de disquette, on doit bien perdre 1/2 à 3/4 d'heure).

Parfois, le démarrage "sur batterie" est un peu laborieux, il oblige à maintenir le bouton de réinitialisation (derrière le Mac) enfoncé au moins dix à 20 secondes avant que celui ci ne démarre dès qu'on le lâche, mais sinon, dans l'ensemble, tout est OK.

Dis donc, tu n'aurais pas le jeu de disquettes d'origine du tien, par hasard ? Parce que moi, je ne l'ai pas, j'avais juste le 7.1 d'installé sur le disque dur, j'en ai fait une sauvegarde compressée sur disquettes, et l'ai remplacé par un 7.5.5 récupéré sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple quand j'ai récupéré les 8 Mo de Ram supplémentaires, mais bon, si je pouvais, je le remettrais peut-être en configuration d'origine !


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2009)

Ok, merci pour ces précisions.
Je crois que je vais le laisser en état, tant que mon Classic II n'est pas réparé et puis le donner après.
Pour les D7 d'origine, je ne crois pas les avoir. 
C'était quel systeme à l'origine ? Là, le mien est 7.6.1, mais je crois que ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai upgradé, il y a plein de trucs que je n'ai pas en archive (Now Menu, Amnesia Battery, etc)

Edit

Nan, j'ai pas ces D7, sorry


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

Petit changement avec l'arrivée d'un iMac 17" CoreDuo.
Donc : 
-iMac intel 17"
-iMac g3 DVSE
-PowerMac g4 

Ps : j'ai un petit souci de clavier , si pascal ou qualqu'un d'autre pouvait m'aider , ce serait sympa 

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/probleme-clavier-alu-alt-au-demarrage-290082.html#post5325957


----------



## claude72 (22 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis donc, tu n'aurais pas le jeu de disquettes d'origine du tien, par hasard ? Parce que moi, je ne l'ai pas, j'avais juste le 7.1 d'installé sur le disque dur...


Tu cherches les disquettes d'origine, ou seulement un système 7.1 ???
(parceque je pense avoir j'ai un 7.1 universel dans mes fonds de stock, et je peux en faire des images et te les envoyer par mél ou FTP...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Tu cherches les disquettes d'origine, ou seulement un système 7.1 ???
> (parceque je pense avoir j'ai un 7.1 universel dans mes fonds de stock, et je peux en faire des images et te les envoyer par mél ou FTP...)



Je te remercie, mais c'est le 7.1 d'origine du Duo, que je cherche (plus "pour dire que " que par nécessité, d'ailleurs, car il tourne très bien en 7.5.5).

Mais merci quand même de ton offre


----------



## claude72 (22 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te remercie, mais c'est le 7.1 d'origine du Duo, que je cherche (plus "pour dire que " que par nécessité, d'ailleurs, car il tourne très bien en 7.5.5).


Je comprends bien le côté "_plus "pour dire que "_" ...

(j'ai aussi un Duo quelquepart dans mes fonds de stocks (entre autres antiquités !!!), mais je n'ai pas eu les disquettes d'origines avec... désolé...)


----------



## pulsaracat (22 Décembre 2009)

j'avais pas vu ce fil, alors je m'y colle :
-1 powermac 6500/250 (systeme 8.6) 64MO de ram et 16Go de DD (celui d'origine de 4 Mo avait été remplacé en son temps) qui marche encore nickel, le seul soucis, pas d'usb ni d'ethernet et les cartes pci  format court sont pas facile a trouver, donc impossible a raccorder sur le net sauf par le modem 33k d'origine !!... dommage, en plus j'ai quelques disquettes zip pleines de données impossibles a recuperer.
- 1 Imac intel blanc


----------



## poki2_fr (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai craqué ce week-end. Mon iMac 17 pouces 1,83 GHz Code Duo n'est plus tout seul, il est désormais accompagné d'un MacBook Blanc 13 pouces à 2,26 GHz Code 2 Duo.

Voili Voulou

Poki


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2009)

pulsaracat a dit:


> j'avais pas vu ce fil, alors je m'y colle :
> -1 powermac 6500/250 (systeme 8.6) 64MO de ram et 16Go de DD (celui d'origine de 4 Mo avait été remplacé en son temps) qui marche encore nickel, le seul soucis, pas d'usb ni d'ethernet et les cartes pci  format court sont pas facile a trouver, donc impossible a raccorder sur le net sauf par le modem 33k d'origine !!... dommage, en plus j'ai quelques disquettes zip pleines de données impossibles a recuper



Il y a peut-être la carte miracle pour toi. OS 9 obligatoire certes mais ça devrait marcher 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h22 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Il y a peut-être la carte miracle pour toi. OS 9 obligatoire certes mais ça devrait marcher



J'avais déjà vu un produit similaire il y a très longtemps, mais je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait encore en trouver ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a peut-être la carte miracle pour toi. OS 9 obligatoire certes mais ça devrait marcher
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h22 ----------
> 
> ...



Un petit détail quand même, même sous OS 9.1, la partie USB ne fonctionnera qu'en USB1, seul Mac OS X sait gérer l'USB2 !


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un petit détail quand même, même sous OS 9.1, la partie USB ne fonctionnera qu'en USB1, seul Mac OS X sait gérer l'USB2 !



Oui c'est vrai. Mais USB1/FW400/Gigabit sur une seule carte c'est top ! 
C'est ce qui me manquait dans mon Starmax 4000


----------



## vega12 (23 Décembre 2009)

Arrivé d'un nouveau micro ... un magnifique iMac Snow 700 MHz et un de plus !


----------



## Mac.77 (23 Décembre 2009)

J'ai qu'un seul mac et c'est un mac mini


----------



## chacha95 (24 Décembre 2009)

-un power mac G4 
-un powerbook G4
-un macbookpro SR
-un Mac Pro octo


----------



## jerG (26 Décembre 2009)

3 Macs depuis hier : 

- iMac Core 2 Duo 2,66 GHz (machine principale)
- iBook G4 1GHz
- PowerMac G4 Quicksilver 2002 800 MHz

Pour la petite histoire j'ai récupéré le Quicksilver de ma mère en lui donnant mon iMac G5 qui était jusqu'à début décembre ma machine principale. De nouveau je peux faire tourner mes vieux jeux sous MacOS 9.2 grâce à cette bonne vieille tour, certes bien plus bruyante que les 2 autres Macs... 

Maintenant je pourrai difficilement en avoir plus par manque de place...


----------



## vega12 (26 Décembre 2009)

Il est certain que dans une collection de vieux macs ou autre, la place disponible est un gros problème !
Vous ne pouvez pas imaginer toute la place prise par les vieux écrans Apple et en plus ils sont lourd !


----------



## melaure (27 Décembre 2009)

vega12 a dit:


> Il est certain que dans une collection de vieux macs ou autre, la place disponible est un gros problème !
> Vous ne pouvez pas imaginer toute la place prise par les vieux écrans Apple et en plus ils sont lourd !



C'est pour ça que je n'ai qu'un écran plat 15" avec des unités centrales pas trop grosses (des LC, Q700 et 6100, plus cube et son écran). Le reste ce sont des portables


----------



## Lpain12 (27 Décembre 2009)

Il m'en reste 2 : Un Mac Pro 8 curs et un petit macBook blanc. Mais si j'avais gardé les précédents........ j'en aurais pas loin de 20 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2009)

Petite mise à jour : dans ce post, le premier paragraphe devient :

Par ordre décroissant de puissance :

PowerMac G4 "Fw800" à 2 x 1,42 Ghz 1Go / 320 + 160 + 390 Go + Cinema Display 20 pouces (moi)
iBook G4 12" 1,2 Ghz, 1,25 Go/ 160 Go (moi)
PowerBook G4 12" 1 Ghz 768 Mo / 40 Go (ma fille)
iMac G4/700 512 Mo / 160 go (ma fille)
PowerBook G3 "Pismo" 500 Mhz 1 Go/80 Go (moi)

Et le petit dernier (10 &#8364; à la brocante en face de chez moi l'été dernier) :

PowerBook Duo 230 12 Mo / 80 Mo plus son lecteur de disquettes externe ! 

Encore merci à ceux d'entre vous grâce à qui ces évolutions se sont réalisées. 

L'ancien PowerMac G4/733 va aller finir sa carrière dans une école coucou: Kertruc)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Tu as le powermac ? :love:
ça tourne bien ?

Une petite photo de famille ? 

Content pour toi , tu le mérites ce powermac .


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu as le powermac ? :love:
> ça tourne bien ?



Au poil, à peu près comme un PM G5 mono à 1,8 Ghz ou un iMac G5 à 2 Ghz. En plus, le Cinema Display, c'était pas un 17, mais un 20 pouces, je suis passé du 1280x1024 au 1680x1050 :love:



etienne000 a dit:


> Une petite photo de famille ?



Dès que je mets la main sur un APN (j'ai rendu à mon fils celui qu'il m'avait prêté depuis la rentrée)



etienne000 a dit:


> Content pour toi , tu le mérites ce powermac .



Merci :rose:



Edit : En plus, tu vas rire, le donneur se prénomme &#8230; Étienne !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Il a même donné un ACD 20" ?!

Chanceux va  , ça doit être agréable et design ce design transparent .
Sinon , quelle carte graphique ? Connectique propriétaire apple ?

Ps : n'oublie pas de le mettre à 2go de ram , il tournera parfaitement sous leopard .


----------



## crazy_c0vv (27 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'ai juste un Macbook Unibody 13" et un iPod Touch.
Avant, j'avais un Hackintosh, et encore avant, un eMac 800mhz.


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2009)

cinéma display Alu ou Plastique ? 

Si Alu tu veux pas l'échanger contre un plastique ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il a même donné un ACD 20" ?!
> 
> Chanceux va  , ça doit être agréable et design ce design transparent .
> Sinon , quelle carte graphique ? Connectique propriétaire apple ?



ATI 9000 pro 64 Mo de VRam, l'écran est en HDMI, mais il m'a donné aussi l'adaptateur Apple (HDMI -> DVI, plus asservissement de l'alimentation au Mac (je démarre le Mac, ça allume l'écran), et transmission de l'USB (USB1) à l'écran (qui a deux prises USB au dos).

Sinon, le Mac, point de vue connectique, entre ce qu'il avait et ce que j'y ai ajouté, il est assez bien nanti : 8 prises USB2, 4 Fw 400 et 1 Fw 800 (il avait une carte PCI 3 x USB2, et j'y ai ajouté une seconde carte PCI 3 x USB2 + 2 x Fw 400, et une autre SCSI pour mon scanner).



etienne000 a dit:


> Ps : n'oublie pas de le mettre à 2go de ram , il tournera parfaitement sous leopard .



Là, par contre, j'ai peur que ça ne soit difficile, de la PC 2700 (DDR 333), je n'en trouve plus qu'en SoDIMM  Mais bon, avec 1 Go, il tourne déjà infiniment mieux que mon 733 qui a 1,5 Go .

Tiens, ça me donne l'idée d'aller poser une question dans le topic de la Ram !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

T'es sur que c'est du HDMI ?
Les ACD sont soit en ADC (pour celui en plexi) soit en DVI (Alu) .

Sinon , je pense que tu pourrais mettre une radeon 9700 pro en 128mo (si tu trouves ce GPU , je te félicite ) .


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'es sur que c'est du HDMI ?
> Les ACD sont soit en ADC (pour celui en plexi) soit en DVI (Alu) .



Au temps pour moi, j'ai confondu, l'adaptateur, c'est bien ADC -> DVI !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

C'est sympa de sa part dis donc , ce matos coute 500-600 encore ! .
Rien que l'adaptateur coute 100 .


----------



## Invité (27 Décembre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> *Apple II GS*
> Classic II (mal barré, gros soucis en ce moment  )
> _Centris 660AV_ parti chez un collectionneur
> 2 *StarMax 3000/200* en G3@400 (1 en prêt)
> ...



Oups, j'ai oublié :

*iBook 14@1,2GHz *:love:


----------



## all76 (27 Décembre 2009)

Salut ¡!
Moi mes précieux sont :
mac pro
iMac 2008 20 pouces
MacBook pro 15 pouces
PowerBook 15
iMac g3


----------



## Danoc (27 Décembre 2009)

... 1


----------



## clochelune (28 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petit changement avec l'arrivée d'un iMac 17" CoreDuo.
> Donc :
> -iMac intel 17"
> -iMac g3 DVSE
> ...



petit changement ici aussi avec la venue du iMac 21.5 pouces (carte ATI, disque dur seagate de 1 TO, 4 go de ram)

MacBook 13 pouces 
iMac 21.5 pouces
iPhone 3G 8 go
iPod classique de 220 go

un iMac framboise sous MacOS 8.5 donné à mon frangin pour ses classes

j'espère que vous n'avez pas eu d'indigestions et qu'on vous a gâté!
bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

On parle de mac , pas d'ipod .


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2009)

Après la vente de mon G3 Snow,je songe à  m'acheter un G4 Tournesol. C'est une machine que je trouve vraiement magnifique. Mais ma mère est difficile à convaincre. Ou alors faudra que je vende mon PC ... Mais pas facile de quitter Windows après 5 ans d'utilisation,et me retrouver totalement sous OS X. Mais je suis trèèèès emballé par l'idée d'en posseder un. :love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2009)

iMacounet a dit:


> Après la vente de mon G3 Snow,je songe à  m'acheter un G4 Tournesol. C'est une machine que je trouve vraiement magnifique. Mais ma mère est difficile à convaincre. Ou alors faudra que je vende mon PC ... Mais pas facile de quitter Windows après 5 ans d'utilisation,et me retrouver totalement sous OS X. Mais je suis trèèèès emballé par l'idée d'en posseder un. :love::love:



Magnifique, certes, mais fragile, l'alimentation semble être le point faible de ces machines, particulièrement les 17 et les 20 pouces !


----------



## Cath83 (28 Décembre 2009)

un ibook 13"
deux macbook 13 "
un iMac  20"
tout ça après deux iMac, le framboise et le bleu qui a grillé récemment .


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ATI 9000 pro 64 Mo de VRam, l'écran est en HDMI, mais il m'a donné aussi l'adaptateur Apple (HDMI -> DVI, plus asservissement de l'alimentation au Mac (je démarre le Mac, ça allume l'écran), et transmission de l'USB (USB1) à l'écran (qui a deux prises USB au dos).



l'adaptateur ADC DVI, ce gros truc :







il n'est pas nécessaire avec ton G4, il a déjà un port ADC   (si carte d'origine) ça évitera de piquer un prise électrique en trop


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Ca peut servir si un jour il change sa carte graphique ou qu'il possède un autre mac (iBook par exemple) .


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca peut servir si un jour il change sa carte graphique ou qu'il possède un autre mac (iBook par exemple) .



iBook : mini vga, donc aucun intérêt sur un iBook


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Via un adaptateur mini VGA/VGA puis VGA/DVI alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> l'adaptateur ADC DVI, ce gros truc :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mai j'aime bien le côté "allumer le Mac allume automatiquement l'écran" :love:

Mais bon, le jour ou je trouve un adaptateur DVI -> VGA, je le vire je branche l'ACD sur l'ADC, et mon 17 pouces sur le DVI !


----------



## vega12 (31 Décembre 2009)

Et le petit dernier de 2009, un Quadra 700 est arrivé... et hop !
Bon réveillon a tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2009)

vega12 a dit:


> Et le petit dernier de 2009, un Quadra 700 est arrivé... et hop !
> Bon réveillon a tous !



Ah, j'aimais bien cette machine ! :love: J'en ai eu un (un échange, j'avais donné un PC 486 DX2 en échange, à l'époque, il y a de ces inconscients  ), j'avais même réussi à lui mettre deux disques durs en interne (bon, pour la fixation du second disque, c'était du type "c'est l'ensemble qui tient le tout" ), lorsque mon fils s'est acheté un iMac (c'est lui qui s'en servait), je l'ai donné à un instit !


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mai j'aime bien le côté "allumer le Mac allume automatiquement l'écran" :love:
> 
> Mais bon, le jour ou je trouve un adaptateur DVI -> VGA, je le vire je branche l'ACD sur l'ADC, et mon 17 pouces sur le DVI !



Sans cette adaptateur tu peu démarre ton G4 depuis l'écran  (tu n'a qu'a appuyer sur le bouton de droite de l'écran) sinon j'ai peu être un DVI > VGA


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2010)

L'iMac 27" i7 est arrivé :love: 

- iMac 27" i7
- Macbook Black 2.4ghz
- PowerMac G5 mono 1.8ghz ©ollector (à vendre bientôt  )
- macbookpro 2.16ghz
- macbook alu 2ghz


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2010)

Personellement j'ai 8 Macs chez moi dont un iMac G3 pour pièces donc en fonctionnel ça fait 7.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> L'iMac 27" i7 est arrivé :love:
> 
> - iMac 27" i7
> - Macbook Black 2.4ghz
> ...



Putain , la config qui tue .


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2010)

En fait, seuls l'iMac (en renouvellement du G5) et le MB black sont à moi : les autres MB / MBP c'est à ma fille et mon fils


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

Bah ils ont du c*l , je suis jaloux d'eux .


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2010)

Pas moi, vu la tronche du père qu'ils se tapent


----------



## BARKEYS (6 Janvier 2010)

*Combien de Mac vous avez chez vous ?   *

*Pas assez !* bon ok un MBP 15" 2,8


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2010)

Surtout pas le bon


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah ils ont du c*l , je suis jaloux d'eux .



Oué, mais ils ont bossé et fait la fourmi : c'est pas moi qui ai payé, naméo


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

AH , bon bah je ne le suis plus .

*Non parce que j'avoue quand même qu'une grande partie de l'argent pour les mac provient de ma mère .


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> AH , bon bah je ne le suis plus .
> 
> *Non parce que j'avoue quand même qu'une grande partie de l'argent pour les mac provient de ma mère .



On a entendu parlé de ce racket, en effet ...


----------



## Guillaume B (6 Janvier 2010)

Moi, je garde jalousement mes Mac Plus et le Macintosh SE, c'étaient les premiers... 
présentement J'ai un BPG4 15", un G5 avec écran Cinéma Display 23", un Imac 24" (Nov 2008),
un iMac21"( nov 2009) et un iPod Touche, il me faudrait faire
la liste de ceux que j'ai donné, mais je suis paresseux

GB


----------



## tsss (7 Janvier 2010)

Ici, la famille s'agrandit !!
je "récapilipette" :

Imac Snow G3 500 Mhz
PowerMac G4 2x450 Mhz
*Ibook 12" G4 1,2 Ghz*
Macbook Pro (SR) 15" 2,4 Ghz (carte changée y'a un an tt pile)
*Macbook Pro Unibody 15" 2,66 Ghz écran mat*

*les nouveaux .. *


----------



## Pouasson (7 Janvier 2010)

&#8226; Macbook noir 2004, C2D 2GHz, 2Go RAM, 500Go DD (collector \o/).
&#8226; Mac mini late 2009, C2D 2,26GHz, 4Go RAM, 500Go DD.
&#8226; MSI Wind hackintoshé, SL, 1Go RAM, 150Go DD (ouuuuh, pas biiiiennnn).
&#8226; Prochainement, MBP 13" d'entrée de gamme.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

Ton MacBook date de 2006 et non de 2004 .


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ton MacBook date de 2006 et non de 2004 .



Même pas, je dirais 2007, en 2006, c'était pas des CD dans les MacBook ? Les C2D sont apparus plus tard !


EDIT : Ah non, les C2D sont apparus fin 2006 en fait, à partir de novembre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

Oui , en 2006 , c'étaient les core2duo 2.16ghz sur les MacBook noirs (j'ai eu un de ces MacBook).

M'enfin , j'ai toujours trouvé le MacBook en dessous des autres produits (je parle pour les anciens puisque ils ont eu pleins de problèmes).


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même pas, je dirais 2007, en 2006, c'était pas des CD dans les MacBook ? Les C2D sont apparus plus tard !
> 
> 
> EDIT : Ah non, les C2D sont apparus fin 2006 en fait, à partir de novembre.



En fait c'est un 5500 black portable


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2010)

Tiens, au fait, les collectionneurs, une question qui me Tara King Biscotte, là tout de suite, comme ça : maintenant, ils en ont tous, mais c'était lequel, le premier portable Mac équipé d'un écran 16/10èmes ?


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2010)

le titanium, en 2001, en 400 mhz  (ou 500 Mhz)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> le titanium, en 2001, en 400 mhz  (ou 500 Mhz)



Ben naaaaan ! Près de 12 ans plus tôt, en fait :rateau: (mais je ne pensais pas que ça serait toi qui serait piégé) 




En fait presque tous les PowerBook 680x0 en étaient équipés. C'est en comparant les proportions de l'écran de mon Duo 230 avec celles de mon Cinema Display 20" que je m'en suis rendu compte. Si si, recompte : 640x400, ça fait bien 16/10èmes !


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> le titanium, en 2001, en 400 mhz  (ou 500 Mhz)



Tout à fait. La première fois que je l'ai vu, je l'ai trouvé magnifique, et je me suis dit que ce serait celui là mon premier portable Apple. Heureusement je n'avais pas les sous tout de suite et j'ai acheté le 550 (deuxième génération), qui a corrigé pas mal de petits défauts. Il m'a rendu de fiers services et surtout j'ai pu travailler un an avec dans la société d'assurance ou j'étais en mission car je développais essentiellement sur serveur Sun, et X11 était parfait pour mes besoins, mieux que les PC pourris (Pentium 75 c'est tout dire) que j'avais avec de pauvres logiciels de terminaux tout pourris aussi.

Et y a du monde qui jetait un oeil à ce TI dans le TGV que je prenais chaque semaine (en première car business)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Tout à fait. La première fois que je l'ai, je l'ai trouvé magnifique, et je me suis que ce serait celui là mon premier portable Apple. Heureusement je n'avais pas les sous tout de suite et j'ai acheté le 550 (deuxième génération), qui a corrigé pas mal de petits défauts. Il m'a rendu de fiers services et surtout j'ai pu travailler un an avec dans la société d'assurance ou j'étais en mission car je développais essentiellement sur serveur Sun, et X11 était parfait pour mes besoins, mieux que le PC pourris que j'avais avec de pauvres logiciels de terminaux tout pourris aussi.
> 
> Et y a du monde qui jetait un oeil à ce TI dans le TGV que je prenais chaque semaine (en première car business)



Et de deux  Candidat suivant, Simone ?


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Janvier 2010)

J'aurais dit aussi le Titanium, mais même un collectionneur à la mémoire courte et pourtant mon Powerbook 145B est à coté de moi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> J'aurais dit aussi le Titanium, mais même un collectionneur à la mémoire courte et pourtant mon Powerbook 145B est à coté de moi !



Avant de poser mon Duo juste devant le Cinema Display, de voir, puis de contrôler, j'aurais dis ça aussi. J'ai voulu voir si j'aurais été le seul : visiblement non !


----------



## arrakiss (8 Février 2010)

Bon j'ai envie de commencer une petite collec et au pire d'amener un peu d'anciens à mon unique MBP late 2007.

J'ai l'occaz d'avoir un imac "tournesol" 17 pouces, 1,25 ghz, 80GO, 512 de RAM.

C'est bon comme machine ? 
Ça s'upgrade jusqu'à combien la RAM de ce modèle ?
Ca se connecte en wifi ou juste Ethernet ?

Et il y a quoi comme éventuelle problème à gérer avec une machine de cet age ?

Et un prix max conseillé?

Merci par avance.


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Bon j'ai envie de commencer une petite collec et au pire d'amener un peu d'anciens à mon unique MBP late 2007.
> 
> J'ai l'occaz d'avoir un imac "tournesol" 17 pouces, 1,25 ghz, 80GO, 512 de RAM.
> 
> ...



Ho oui ça c'est bon, mais souvent vendu bien trop cher ... J'aurais bien aimé en choppé un pour ma nièce, mais je ne suis pas prêt à payer à n'importe quel prix. Je ne regarde que les specs. Et surtout après avoir trouvé un iMac Intel Blanc 2.16 20" à 400 euros, faut pas me prendre pour un pigeon


----------



## arrakiss (8 Février 2010)

il est coté 160 euros chez mac2sell. 
Je sais pas combien j'peux espérer. Le vendeur me répond


----------



## tsss (8 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> il est coté 160 euros chez mac2sell.
> Je sais pas combien j'peux espérer. Le vendeur me répond



le vendeur va te répondre au moins le double &#8230;. rien qu'un 15" part dans les 200-250 euros (en config minimum).
Mac2sell sous cote par rapport au prix disponible sur les sites d'occasion (ex. ibook G3-G4, powerbook, mini, tournesol, cube &#8230


----------



## arrakiss (8 Février 2010)

euh oki on verra bien alors, je vous tiendrez au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

Changement .
-MacBook Core2Duo.
-iMac G3
-PowerMac G4.

Je pense passer le MacBook à 3go de ram et à un disque dur 250go 7200tr avec 16Mo de cache puisque toujours pas de trim sous os x .


----------



## Nathalex (8 Février 2010)

Tiens, je crois que je n'ai jamais posté ici :
- un iMac 24
- deux MBP
- deux MacMini
- un iMac G3 à moitié Flower Power (je n'ai pas récupéré la coque complète)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Mac2sell sous cote par rapport au prix disponible sur les sites d'occasion (ex. ibook G3-G4, powerbook, mini, tournesol, cube )



+1, sans compter qu'il ne prend pas tout en compte, par exemple, pour mon Pismo, il ne tient pas compte de la présence ou non de la carte airport, il demande juste si c'est CD ou DVD, mais le Pismo d'origine c'était un simple lecteur de DVD, le mien à un superdrive double couche, pareil pour le disque dur, le 10 Go d'origine est remplacé par un 80 Go, plein de choses comme ça que MacToSell ne prend pas en compte, pour les tours, il ne tient pas compte des cartes PCI installées, et entre autres, un paramètre éminemment subjectif : la "côte d'amour" de la machine.

Pas mal de raison qui font que seuls les professionnels se servent de cette cote (mais en y faisant un abattement plus ou moins conséquent) pour fixer le prix de rachat des machines qu'ils comptent revendre d'occasion !


----------



## iMacounet (8 Février 2010)

Bon ben après la vente de mes deux "vieux" macs je reviens avec :

Un iMac G5 PPC 1,8 Ghz

Et peut être un Tournesol 17" 

Depuis que je m'interesse aux macs, j'ai toujours trouvé le Tournesol magnifique. :love:

J'en aurais un, j'en aurais un  ... :love:

Eventuellement un iBook ? :love:


----------



## Pouasson (8 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ton MacBook date de 2006 et non de 2004 .



Exact, j'ai pas fait gaffe à la faute de frappe. 

Je pensais 2006, donc ça fait 4 ans que je l'ai, donc... j'écris 2004, logique. 

Merci.


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

tsss a dit:


> le vendeur va te répondre au moins le double . rien qu'un 15" part dans les 200-250 euros (en config minimum).
> Mac2sell sous cote par rapport au prix disponible sur les sites d'occasion (ex. ibook G3-G4, powerbook, mini, tournesol, cube )



Je ne suis pas d'accord, Mac2Sell met un prix en fonction du matos et pas du design. Et c'est ce que ça vaut.


----------



## Jerome017 (9 Février 2010)

Chez moi,on a banni les PC 
Donc, vu qu'on doit dire combien de Mac, on a chez SOI, avec la petite famille  ;

MacBook Pro Unibody (Carte SD) 2,8GHZ, 4Go, 500Go 7200rpm
Mac Mini Early 2009, 2,0Ghz, 4Go, 320Go 7200rpm, nVidia 9400M 128Mb
iMac G3 700Mhz bleu qui fonctionne encore sous 10.0 et qui va avoir une carte AirPort 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
iMac 3,06Ghz, 4Go, 500Go 7200rpm
MacBook Pro Penryn 2,5Ghz, 4Go, 250Go 5400rpm
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MacBook blanc 2,13Ghz (?), 2Go, 160Go 5400rpm
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mac Mini Late 2007, 1,83Ghz, 2Go, 80Go
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je pense que tout y est ... 
Et on regarde de temps à autre après un iMac Tournesol que je trouve encore TRES beau


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord, Mac2Sell met un prix en fonction du matos et pas du design. Et c'est ce que ça vaut.



Je ne dis pas le contraire, je dis juste que c'est sous coté par rapport à ce qui se vend et s'achète sur la marché de l'occasion . ou, le marché de l'occasion sur cote 

Sinon, je veux bien un ibook G4 12" 1,25 Ghz à 100 euros, bon le mien je l'ai eu à 150 euros mais j'ai négocié sec !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> &#8226;iMac G3 700Mhz bleu qui fonctionne encore sous 10.0 et qui va avoir une carte AirPort



Celui là, tu pourrais lui offrir un tigre dans son moteur, il le ferait très bien tourner avec 512 Mo de Ram (ma fille avais un 600 "Snow" en 512 Mo sous Tiger, ça tournait impec) ! De plus, si tu lui mets une carte Airport, tu vas devoir au minimum le mettre en 10.3.4 (qui est, de mémoire, la première version de Mac OS X à gérer les clés WPA pour le WiFi), sinon, tu ne pourras protéger ton réseau que par une clé WEP, tu sais celles qu'on casse en moins de 5 mn ! 



tsss a dit:


> Sinon, je veux bien un ibook G4 12" 1,25 Ghz



Ben t'en auras pas, à moins de l'overclocker, parce qu'Apple n'en a jamais sorti !  c'est 1,2 Ghz (1200 Mhz) !


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...
> Ben t'en auras pas, à moins de l'overclocker, parce qu'Apple n'en a jamais sorti !  c'est 1,2 Ghz (1200 Mhz) !



:rose:
Exact, le mien est un 1,2 Ghz


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2010)

tsss a dit:


> :rose:
> Exact, le mien est un 1,2 Ghz &#8230;



J'ai pas de mérite, j'en ai un aussi, à 1,2 Ghz !


----------



## ranxerox (9 Février 2010)

j'adorerais faire une collection de mac ... malheureusement, pas assez de place...

j'ai donné mon power PPC G3 beige 266 MHz lorsqu'on m'a offert mon imac PPC G5...
je trouve que c'est toujours une trés bonne machine (même si elle est maintenant à la masse au niveau d'internet, de la vidéo etc...) je me disais que je n'arriverai pas à la vendre...

ainsi que mon imprimante laser noir apple laserwrite II, port série (j'ai bon?) et mon epson...

; )


----------



## iMacounet (9 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (ma fille avais un 600 "Snow" en 512 Mo sous Tiger, ça tournait impec) !



Coupaing de moi Pascal. :love: D'ailleurs, je sais pas pourquoi j'ai vendu le mien.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Mon g3 500mhz était assez lent sous Tiger avec 512Mo de ram : Il est passé sous Panther avec le PowerMac g4 .


----------



## Elisabeth5 (9 Février 2010)

1 Macbook + 2 portables Acer + 1 portable Sony + 2 PCs

Je sais... :mouais: Pour l'instant, nous testons Mac. Vu les prix pratiqués par Apple, nous voulons bien nous assurer que l'investissement mérite le remplacement.


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

Elisabeth5 a dit:


> 1 Macbook + 2 portables Acer + 1 portable Sony + 2 PCs
> .



Va vite y avoir des envieux dans la famille


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mon g3 500mhz était assez lent sous Tiger avec 512Mo de ram : Il est passé sous Panther avec le PowerMac g4 .



J'ai encore un G3/500 sous Tiger (PowerBook Pismo), c'est vrai qu'il ne fait pas l'effet d'un bolide, mais il tourne raisonnablement bien, en utilisation normale, il ne donne pas l'impression de "lagger". Bon, il est vrai qu'il a 1 Go de Ram.


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai encore un G3/500 sous Tiger (PowerBook Pismo), c'est vrai qu'il ne fait pas l'effet d'un bolide, mais il tourne raisonnablement bien, en utilisation normale, il ne donne pas l'impression de "lagger". Bon, il est vrai qu'il a 1 Go de Ram.



Oui mais ça fait la différence


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Une grosse différence !

Par contre , j'hésite à passer mon PowerMac sous Tiger (800mhz , 1go de ram , radeon 7500 32mo)..


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Une grosse différence !
> 
> Par contre , j'hésite à passer mon PowerMac sous Tiger (800mhz , 1go de ram , radeon 7500 32mo)..



Je ne vois pas pourquoi ... Mon TI/550 était sous Tiger.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Tout simplement parce que les lectures en flash (youtube etc) passent à peu près alors que sous tiger , ca ne passe pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que les lectures en flash (youtube etc) passent à peu près alors que sous tiger , ca ne passe pas.



Tu veux rire, là ? Elles passent impec sur mon PM 733, et même sur mon iMac G4/700 !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Pas chez moi : Sous panther , c'est à peu près fluide mais sous tiger , il y a des saccades assez gênantes !


----------



## iMacounet (10 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Une grosse différence !
> 
> Par contre , j'hésite à passer mon PowerMac sous Tiger (800mhz , 1go de ram , radeon 7500 32mo)..


Mon ancien Power Mac G4 400 Mhz etait sous 10.4.11 avec 896 mo 

Bon c'etait pas super rapide, mais il etait tout de même utilisable pour des tâches basiques.


----------



## Jerome017 (10 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Celui là, tu pourrais lui offrir un tigre dans son moteur, il le ferait très bien tourner avec 512 Mo de Ram (ma fille avais un 600 "Snow" en 512 Mo sous Tiger, ça tournait impec) ! De plus, si tu lui mets une carte Airport, tu vas devoir au minimum le mettre en 10.3.4 (qui est, de mémoire, la première version de Mac OS X à gérer les clés WPA pour le WiFi), sinon, tu ne pourras protéger ton réseau que par une clé WEP, tu sais celles qu'on casse en moins de 5 mn !
> 
> 
> 
> Ben t'en auras pas, à moins de l'overclocker, parce qu'Apple n'en a jamais sorti !  c'est 1,2 Ghz (1200 Mhz) !



Salut,

oui, je me demandais effectivement, si Tiger passait dessus...
Mon problème, c'est qu'il va falloir que je trouve les CD d'installation pour PPC ...
Quelqu'un aurait une astuce ?


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux rire, là ? Elles passent impec sur mon PM 733, et même sur mon iMac G4/700 !





melaure a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ... Mon TI/550 était sous Tiger.





etienne000 a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que les lectures en flash (youtube etc) passent à peu près alors que sous tiger , ca ne passe pas.





iMacounet a dit:


> Mon ancien Power Mac G4 400 Mhz etait sous 10.4.11 avec 896 mo
> 
> Bon c'etait pas super rapide, mais il etait tout de même utilisable pour des tâches basiques.



Pareil pour moi, mon PowerMac G4 bi-proc 2x500 Mhz tourne très bien sous Tiger, même pour quelques tâches qui lui demande de la puissance (notamment Flash, donc)


----------



## tsss (11 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, mon PowerMac G4 bi-proc 2x500 Mhz tourne très bien sous Tiger, même pour quelques tâches qui lui demande de la puissance (notamment Flash, donc)



Bien d'accord, par contre et pour en avoir un (à quelques Mhz de moins) c'est un vrai aspirateur celui là, de quoi faire pâlir (voir pire) ceux qui hurlent :affraid::affraid: devant les quelques db qu'émettent les iMac


----------



## Jerome017 (11 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Chez moi,on a banni les PC
> Donc, vu qu'on doit dire combien de Mac, on a chez SOI, avec la petite famille  ;
> 
> &#8226;MacBook Pro Unibody (Carte SD) 2,8GHZ, 4Go, 500Go 7200rpm
> ...



Mon G3 vient d'avoir un petit upgrade, l'AirPort ... 
et je viens ENFIN de trouver mon tournesole (800Mhz), la RAM je n'en sais encore rien, le disque pareil, l'écran non, plus, mais je m'en fou (Pour 50&#8364;, je laisse le suspense ) :love::love:

Par contre, quelqu'un pourrais me dire comment identifier le modèle EXACT de mon G3, parce-que j'ai DL MacTracker, et je suis un peu perdu dans tout les modèles, je sais dire que c'est un G3 avec CPU 700Mhz, 128Mb de RAM, je ne trouve aucunes autre informations ... pas que je n'ai pas cherché ...Mais ...  :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Par contre, quelqu'un pourrais me dire comment identifier le modèle EXACT de mon G3, parce-que j'ai DL MacTracker, et je suis un peu perdu dans tout les modèles, je sais dire que c'est un G3 avec CPU 700Mhz, 128Mb de RAM, je ne trouve aucunes autre informations ... pas que je n'ai pas cherché ...Mais ...  :/



Ben avec MacTracker, tu as la réponse, puisque tu peux y constater qu'il n'y a eu qu'un seul modèle d'iMac G3 à 700 Mhz, le tout dernier, dit "summer 2001". Le modèle précédent (early 2001) s'arrêtait à 600 Mhz, et le suivant, c'était l'iMac G4 !


----------



## Jerome017 (11 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben avec MacTracker, tu as la réponse, puisque tu peux y constater qu'il n'y a eu qu'un seul modèle d'iMac G3 à 700 Mhz, le tout dernier, dit "summer 2001". Le modèle précédent (early 2001) s'arrêtait à 600 Mhz, et le suivant, c'était l'iMac G4 !



Oui, mais dans MacTracker, il est mis Rev A., Rev. B, c'est ça enfait que je cherche, comment le savoir ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Mon G3 vient d'avoir un petit upgrade, l'AirPort ...
> et je viens ENFIN de trouver mon tournesole (800Mhz), la RAM je n'en sais encore rien, le disque pareil, l'écran non, plus, mais je m'en fou (Pour 50, je laisse le suspense ) :love::love:
> 
> Par contre, quelqu'un pourrais me dire comment identifier le modèle EXACT de mon G3, parce-que j'ai DL MacTracker, et je suis un peu perdu dans tout les modèles, je sais dire que c'est un G3 avec CPU 700Mhz, 128Mb de RAM, je ne trouve aucunes autre informations ... pas que je n'ai pas cherché ...Mais ...  :/


Ton G3 c'est soit un Blue Dalmatian ou un Flower Power.

Moi j'ai un G5 a bricoler, donc le G4 Tournesol, ce sera pour plus tard. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Oui, mais dans MacTracker, il est mis Rev A., Rev. B, c'est ça enfait que je cherche, comment le savoir ?



Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes ? Rev A rev B, c'est pour l'iMac "Bondi Blue de 1998, celui à 233 Mhz, les deux premières versions de l'iMac, la rev A de mai 98, c'est celui avec une carte vidéo ATI Rage II et 2 Mo de VRam, la Rev B, c'est le même mais avec une Rage Pro et 6 Mo de VRam, version de septembre 98, le tien, c'est celui de l'été 2001, le dernier avant l'iMac G4, il n'y a pas de Rev A/ Rev B !






iMacounet a dit:


> Ton G3 c'est soit un Blue Dalmatian ou un Flower Power.



Mais pas du tout, il te dit un iMac G3/700, le 700, il n'y avait que 2 couleurs : Graphite et Snow, comme il a parlé d'un iMac bleu, j'en déduis qu'il s'agit d'un Graphite (un espèce de bleu/gris). De toute façon, Blue Dalmatian et Flower Power, c'étaient des iMac "Early 2001", pas des "Summer 2001" ou en dehors de Graphite et Snow, la seule autre couleur qu'il y avait, c'était Indigo, mais seulement pour le modèle à 500 Mhz !


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Bien d'accord, par contre et pour en avoir un (à quelques Mhz de moins) c'est un vrai aspirateur celui là, de quoi faire pâlir (voir pire) ceux qui hurlent :affraid::affraid: devant les quelques db qu'émettent les iMac



C'est pas faux, oui... T'as plutôt pas intérêt à le laisser allumer toute la nuit, sinon tu ne fermes pas l'il...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, mon PowerMac G4 bi-proc 2x500 Mhz tourne très bien sous Tiger, même pour quelques tâches qui lui demande de la puissance (notamment Flash, donc)



Ben, faut dire aussi qu'un bi-pro à 500 Mhz sous OS X, c'est quasiment la même chose qu'un mono-pro à 867 Mhz



tsss a dit:


> Bien d'accord, par contre et pour en avoir un (à quelques Mhz de moins) c'est un vrai aspirateur celui là, de quoi faire pâlir (voir pire) ceux qui hurlent :affraid::affraid: devant les quelques db qu'émettent les iMac





julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est pas faux, oui... T'as plutôt pas intérêt à le laisser allumer toute la nuit, sinon tu ne fermes pas l'il...



Vous deux, vous n'avez pas entendu mon bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz (ça tient plus de la scie circulaire en action que de l'aspirateur) 

:rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vous deux, vous n'avez pas entendu mon bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz (ça tient plus de la scie circulaire en action que de l'aspirateur)
> 
> :rateau:



L'avantage, c'est que tu peux te laisser dans la menuiserie...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, faut dire aussi qu'un bi-pro à 500 Mhz sous OS X, c'est quasiment la même chose qu'un mono-pro à 867 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi , mon G4 800mhz , c'est pas une scie mais un réacteur d'avion  .


----------



## iMacounet (13 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pas du tout, il te dit un iMac G3/700, le 700, il n'y avait que 2 couleurs : Graphite et Snow, comme il a parlé d'un iMac bleu, j'en déduis qu'il s'agit d'un Graphite (un espèce de bleu/gris). De toute façon, Blue Dalmatian et Flower Power, c'étaient des iMac "Early 2001", pas des "Summer 2001" ou en dehors de Graphite et Snow, la seule autre couleur qu'il y avait, c'était Indigo, mais seulement pour le modèle à 500 Mhz !


Oups, desolé. :rose:


----------



## Jerome017 (13 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes ? Rev A rev B, c'est pour l'iMac "Bondi Blue de 1998, celui à 233 Mhz, les deux premières versions de l'iMac, la rev A de mai 98, c'est celui avec une carte vidéo ATI Rage II et 2 Mo de VRam, la Rev B, c'est le même mais avec une Rage Pro et 6 Mo de VRam, version de septembre 98, le tien, c'est celui de l'été 2001, le dernier avant l'iMac G4, il n'y a pas de Rev A/ Rev B !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, merci pour les infos 
Seulement, le mien est bleu de bleu ...
Mon père l'a démonté en entier pour le nettoyer, c'est beau tout propre 
Maintenant, je ne sais plus aller voir les spec système, parce-que le lecteur CD à rendu l'âme.
En plein milieu de l'installation de Tiger, 2ème CD vu que les DVD, il n'en veut pas ... 
Donc, soit, je vais voir après un lecteur externe DVD (Marchera ?) ou je cherche pendant des années pour un lecteur fonctionnel, mais la deuxième solution, j'y crois pas 
Plus qu'une semaine avant le tournesol par contre :love:


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Ok, merci pour les infos
> Seulement, le mien est bleu de bleu ...
> Mon père l'a démonté en entier pour le nettoyer, c'est beau tout propre
> Maintenant, je ne sais plus aller voir les spec système, parce-que le lecteur CD à rendu l'âme.
> ...



Lecteur, je ne sais pas, mais graveur FW ça marche très bien, j'ai upgradé pas mal d'iMac de cette manière en X.4


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Faut en trouver des graveurs en FireWire .


----------



## Jerome017 (13 Février 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Lecteur, je ne sais pas, mais graveur FW ça marche très bien, j'ai upgradé pas mal d'iMac de cette manière en X.4



Euh, pourquoi en USB, ça n'irai pas ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Les Mac PPC ne peuvent pas booter en USB si mes souvenirs sont bons , je voulais installer Tiger via clé usb mais bon...


----------



## Jerome017 (13 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Les Mac PPC ne peuvent pas booter en USB si mes souvenirs sont bons , je voulais installer Tiger via clé usb mais bon...



Oui, mais ici, ce serai un LECTEUR USB ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Oui, mais ici, ce serai un LECTEUR USB ..



Clé, lecteur, disque dur, cafetière électrique, rien de ce que tu pourras brancher sur les ports USB d'un iMac ne pourra le faire démarrer, les Mac PowerPC ne peuvent booter que sur des périphériques externes Firewire, en aucun cas sur des USB !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Oui, mais ici, ce serai un LECTEUR USB ..



.

Merci WikiPascal  , comme quoi , j'avais* RAISON*.


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Faut en trouver des graveurs en FireWire .



Je me demande s'il m'en reste pas un de graveur CD Firewire. Un formac joli et blanc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2010)

Sinon, moi, je n'ai pas de graveur, mais j'ai un boîtier Firewire "LaCie" qui peut en recevoir un (ATAPI).


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Faut en trouver des graveurs en FireWire .



J'en ai un externe qui ne me sert à rien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Vous les vendriez vos lecteurs ?

Car cela m'intéresserait bien .


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2010)

Oui, çà peut s'envisager : t'es dans quel coin ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Montpellier .


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Montpellier .



Alors pour aller le chercher à Tatooine, tu changes une première fois à Richelieu-Drouot, direction Naboo, puis seconde correspondance à Coruscant, tu prends la direction Rhen-Vhar, et c'est l'avant dernière station avant le terminus !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Ok , j'y vais de ce pas avec TomTom iPhone .


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2010)

Aoué, c'est con de se rajouter des frais de port


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Faut voir le prix initial .


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Faut voir le prix initial .



Cher pour toi !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Pfiou , c'est un truc bling bling ton machin .

Contactez moi par mp pour donner vos prix .


----------



## Superparati (27 Mars 2010)

Et un de plus ! 
J'en commence à en avoir un certain nombre ! Et à chaque nouveau Macintosh j'ai toujours autant la pêche ! 

Aujourd'hui je possède la série des PB 1400, il me manquait le cs. Il y a deux ans j'ai réceptionné un magnifique 1400c  (166Mhz, 48Mo, 2Go - écran TFT de bonne qualité).

Je dispose de tous les accessoires fourni, à savoir les deux modules (disquette et lecteur de CD), une batterie encore en état de marche, son bookcover + le morceau de coque d'origine, CD de restauration sous OS 8, le manuel d'utilisateur, la facture en date du 23 juin 1998 et ces autocollants intacts !
Le tout en très bon état, l'écran ne présente pas de défaut, aucune rayure visible même sur la coque.
Une petite perle.

Si je ne m'abuse, ce modèle n'était plus en vente en Juin 1998 (fin 11/97). J'imagine donc que le vendeur MisterMac proposait ce modèle avec remise , 11 000fr et des poussières sur la facture.

L'écran d'une qualité bien inférieur que le reste de la gamme, même le 180c (une référence en la matière pour l'époque) fait mieux ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Si je ne m'abuse, ce modèle n'était plus en vente en Juin 1998 (fin 11/97). J'imagine donc que le vendeur MisterMac proposait ce modèle avec remise , 11 000fr et des poussières sur la facture.



1400c, c'est 10/96 à 11/97, donc en juin 98, il devait effectivement être soldé.

Mister Mac, c'est marrant, en juin 98 je pensais que c'était déjà devenu Macway. En tout cas, chez Mister Mac, j'ai dépensé beaucoup de sous (de ma boite) en 94/95 (plus de 200 000 F de l'époque de matériel acheté chez eux, à la boutique de la rue Lafayette, celle devenue Macway maintenant).


----------



## chafpa (27 Mars 2010)

1 .....  je n'ai que 2 mains et je frappe comme un gendarme


----------



## jijir (8 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, ma collection s'est un peu agrandie... j'arrive à 55...

  vous pouvez voir un peu de la collect page 34 
jijir


----------



## tsss (8 Avril 2010)

tsss a dit:


> &#8230;.
> 
> Imac Snow G3 500 Mhz
> PowerMac G4 2x450 Mhz
> ...



Depuis peu, un iMac G4 17" @1,25 Ghz


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2010)

Bravo. Perso, toujours en attente d'un Newton ...


----------



## clochelune (12 Avril 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Depuis peu, un iMac G4 17" @1,25 Ghz



ah ces G4 ils donnaient! un ami ou deux en avaient!
 moi c'était le strawberry sous Mac OS 8.5 avec un lecteur de disquette acheté car ils l'avaient tout juste abandonné (j'avais juste le  lecteur de cd et j'hésitais entre cd et dvd mais les dvd je ne voyais vraiment pas à quoi ça servirait à par stocker! bref, ils avaient encore une fois quelques longueurs d'avance ;-) et moi guère futée! mais j'ai aimé cet iMac!

je préférais leurs rondeurs à ce côté plat d'aujourd'hui!
et les couleurs aussi!!


----------



## Macthieu (15 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo. Perso, toujours en attente d'un Newton ...



J'espère que tu en trouveras, j'ai pu me procurer 2 newton emate 300


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2010)

Macthieu a dit:


> J'espère que tu en trouveras, j'ai pu me procurer 2 newton emate 300



Joli !


----------



## Vince.W (16 Avril 2010)

ben je dois avoir un :
imac dv g3 (graphite je crois)
un g4
un g5
un mac book pro

(et j'avoue avoir donné le performa et celui d'avant, honte à moi ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

Vince.W a dit:


> b(et j'avoue avoir donné le performa et celui d'avant, honte à moi ).



Ben là, je ne vois pas pourquoi, j'ai aussi donné tous (sauf le tout premier, un SE30, que j'avais revendu et le second, un Performa 5300/100, que j'avais échangé &#8230; contre un PowerMac 5500/225 ) mes anciens Mac (dont pas mal par le biais du fil des dons de Mac ici), je préfère les savoir rendre service ailleurs qu'attendre de devenir hors d'usage à force de rester stockés à l'humidité dans mon garage, ou de partir à la benne !


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2010)

Pas de changement depuis mon dernier inventaire, je viens juste de voir que la totalité de mon matériel passe en obsolete, après le Titanium 400.



> - Mac mini G4
> - Power Mac G5 (mi- et fin 2004)
> - Cinema Display (20" DVI)



 :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2010)

teo a dit:


> Pas de changement depuis mon dernier inventaire, je viens juste de voir que la totalité de mon matériel passe en obsolete, après le Titanium 400.
> 
> 
> 
> :afraid:



Aaaargh ! :affraid: L'ACD 20" était le dernier élément qui me restait pas obsolete avec mon iBook G4 "late 2004" (qui va sûrement passer à la trappe avec la prochaine charrette, vu que le modèle précédent, le "early 2004") y est déjà passé ) :sick:

Mon petit Olivier, faut qu'on se fasse une raison : on est des vieux croutons, nous deux ! :rateau:




EDIT : Mais, attends, je viens de lire la niouze, il y a un truc qui ne va pas, là, mon PM G4 Fw800 était déjà donné obsolète par MacTracker depuis au moins la dernière version du 2 mars dernier et là, il est dans la liste de ceux qui y passeront le 15 juin 

EDIT Bis, Ah ben non, mon ACD 20" devait déjà être obsolète avant, moi, c'est le modèle ADC de 2003 que j'ai (avec un adaptateur DVI externe). Par contre, l'iMac "écran plat" mi 2001, ça doit être une rareté, parce que mid 2001, c'étaient des iMac &#8230; G*3* !


----------



## iMacounet (22 Avril 2010)

Toujours mon G4 QuickSilver ... Et un petit nouveau, un iMac G4 17" 800 Mhz. :love:

La famille va peut être s'agrandir avec un G4 MDD Bi pro. :love:


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2010)

_@ Pascal: Quoi qu'il en soit, l'obsolescence du *Q77* est déjà pleinement constatée, y'avait pas besoin d'attendre qu'Apple me le dise  _


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2010)

teo a dit:


> _@ Pascal: Quoi qu'il en soit, l'obsolescence du *Q77* est déjà pleinement constatée, y'avait pas besoin d'attendre qu'Apple me le dise  _



C'est sur, alors que le Starmax non


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'est sur, alors que le Starmax non



Effectivement, lui n'est pas obsolète, il est plutôt "préhistorique"


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2010)

Le _Starmax_ est simplement du siècle dernier on va dire  

&#8230; en informatique  on voit vite les siècles passer


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

teo a dit:


> Le _Starmax_ est simplement du siècle dernier on va dire
> 
> en informatique  on voit vite les siècles passer



Euh  Si tu y regardes de près, il est aussi du millénaire dernier, hein !


----------



## melaure (27 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh &#8230; Si tu y regardes de près, il est aussi du millénaire dernier, hein !



Certes, mais c'était aussi une "private" joke pour teo, entre anciens possesseurs 

Et jamais je n'ai autant boosté et rempli autant un Mac que celui-ci.


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2010)

y'a eu comme un échange de technologie entre Paris et Lyon lors d'une Apple Expo. Et à l'origine, il était suisse, le Motorola 
Ravi qu'il est bien servi!


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2010)

teo a dit:


> y'a eu comme un échange de technologie entre Paris et Lyon lors d'une Apple Expo. Et à l'origine, il était suisse, le Motorola
> Ravi qu'il est bien servi!



Il a poursuivi son chemin chez un ami. Et j'ai fini par revendre le mien, qui était pourtant équipé du meilleur possible. C'est la vie. Mais sans la moindre hésitation je serais resté fidèle à moto si la licence Mac OS n'avait pas été honteusement enlevée 

C'est pour ça que je suis pro clone, parce que j'ai connu au moins un cloneur qui bossait mieux qu'Apple.


----------



## malcbo (29 Avril 2010)

Mon père a un Macintosh Plus (8MHz /1MB ram) avec son disque dur de 20 MB 
Il est encore à 100% fonctionnel

J'me rappelle encore lorsqu'il l'a acheté dans les années 80....


----------



## tsss (29 Avril 2010)

malcbo a dit:


> ..
> J'me rappelle encore lorsqu'il l'a acheté dans les années 80....



Les souvenirs de jeunesse . avec les mirettes qui brillent devant le nouveau jouet de papa (qu'on a même pas le droit de toucher)


----------



## malcbo (30 Avril 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Les souvenirs de jeunesse . avec les mirettes qui brillent devant le nouveau jouet de papa (qu'on a même pas le droit de toucher)



j'ai pu y toucher 
d'ailleurs je le maîtrisais mieux que lui


----------



## leo39 (1 Mai 2010)

J'ai rencontrer LE collectionneur ultime, à la maison il a 26 Apple et 15 ipods... C'est la classe quand même...


----------



## iMacounet (1 Mai 2010)

Tu nous fais la liste ?


----------



## teo (7 Mai 2010)

Et hop. Et de 5, en attendant que je revende le bipro G5 [voir les PA la semaine prochaine ou directement par MP ].
L'iMac 27" Core i7 dépote en silence et en met plein la vue  Et le personnel et le service à l'Apple Store du Louvre sont impeccables.


[PM Bipro G5 2x2.5]
[Mac Mini G4 1.5]
[PB 400 Titanium]
[PB 233 Wall Street PDQ]


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part, il y a 3 MBP à la maison, et un mini qui va servir de multimédia pour la TV 
+ les iPod, iPhone, .... 
J'aime !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2010)

teo a dit:


> [PB 233 Wall Street PDQ][/COLOR]



Tiens ? tu as underclocké ton WallStreet de 266 à 233 Mhz ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Petit changement :
iMac G3
PowerMac G4
iMac Alu 

Le tout fonctionne impec et j'attends l'iPad .


----------



## iMacounet (7 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petit changement :
> 
> Le tout fonctionne impec et j'attends l'iPad .


Moi j'attends que le prix baisse un peu pour en acheter un.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Bof , j'ai l'argent , je ne vais pas m'en priver .


----------



## iMacounet (7 Mai 2010)

Moi etant au lycée, j'ai pas les moyens de m'en payer un là.  Sinon j'en aurais acheté un tissuite


----------



## Pouasson (7 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petit changement :
> iMac G3
> PowerMac G4
> iMac Alu
> ...



N'a plus de Mini? :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi j'attends que le prix baisse un peu pour en acheter un.



Vu la chute de l'Euro face notamment au dollar.... attends pas trop! car les prix en Europe risquent d'être recalés à la hausse d'ici peu.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi etant au lycée, j'ai pas les moyens de m'en payer un là.  Sinon j'en aurais acheté un tissuite



Je suis aussi au lycée , j'ai une bourse de mérite de 800/an car j'ai eu une mention bien au brevet (Par difficile par ailleurs).



Poissondezil a dit:


> N'a plus de Mini? :mouais:



Nop , remplacé par un iMac , bien plus puissant (Je peux enfin jouer un peu ).

Concernant l'iPad , je me tate car la dépense va être élevée , approchant les 700 , soit le prix d'un bon pc portable et en particulier d'un Sony Vaio P.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je suis aussi au lycée , j'ai une bourse de mérite de 800/an car j'ai eu une mention bien au brevet (Par difficile par ailleurs).
> 
> 
> 
> (Je peux enfin jouer un peu ).



Et "adieu la mention au bac" 



etienne000 a dit:


> le prix d'un bon pc portable



Les seuls "bons PC" sont "les PC morts" !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et "adieu la mention au bac"
> 
> 
> 
> Les seuls "bons PC" sont "les PC morts" !



Je m'en tape un peu de la mention , plus vite je serai parti , mieux ce sera .

Pour les pc , je réponds que depuis le passage à intel , les mac sont simplement de jolis pc  (Pas plus fiable par ailleurs ).


----------



## iMacounet (9 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je suis aussi au lycée ,* j'ai une bourse de mérite de 800/an* car j'ai eu une mention bien au brevet (Par difficile par ailleurs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chanceux, il ya pas de bourses de merite ou je suis.

Ah moi pour l'instant je reste sur iMac G4. Peut être un iMac Intel 21,5 mais rien de sur ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Je m'en tape un peu de la mention , plus vite je serai parti , mieux ce sera .
> 
> Pour les pc , je réponds que depuis le passage à intel , les mac sont simplement de jolis pc  (Pas plus fiable par ailleurs ).


Des *superbes* pc, mais comme tu le dis pas plus fiables. Vu les problèmes qu'il ya eu sur le 27" ... 

NB en un an pas une panne materielle/logicielle sur mon pc (intel core2duo)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Chanceux, il ya pas de bourses de merite ou je suis.
> 
> Ah moi pour l'instant je reste sur iMac G4. Peut être un iMac Intel 21,5 mais rien de sur ...
> 
> ...


Je trouve que le 21" n'a aucun intérêt par rapport au 20" car il parait plus petit.
Par contre , le 27" possède pleins d'avantages par rapport au 24" en terme de confort et de qualité d'écran.
Tu n'habites pas en France ?


----------



## iMacounet (9 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je trouve que le 21" n'a aucun intérêt par rapport au 20" car il parait plus petit.
> Par contre , le 27" possède pleins d'avantages par rapport au 24" en terme de confort et de qualité d'écran.
> Tu n'habites pas en France ?


Si, j'habite en France. 

J'ai vu le 21" à la Fnac, il m'a pas paru plus petit qu'un 20".  

En tout cas le 27" est sublime.

Bon, presque une page de digressions, Ok, mais maintenant, on revient au sujet, qui est, je le rappelle, le nombre de Mac à la maison !


----------



## tsss (24 Mai 2010)

Hello,

un powerbook 160 vient d'arriver à la maison, le pauvre est sans alimentation et sans disque dur . mais cette brique est trop "old school" pour être abandonnée, je suis impatient de lui redonner vie et le voir démarrer 

Déjà une bonne chose, il est simple à démonter !


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2010)

Hello, George what else ? ... Heu je m'égare. 

Bientôt un Power Mac G4 MDD 1,25 Ghz (mono processeur)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

iMac Core2Duo
iMac G3
PowerMac G4
Et l'iPad .


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2010)

Tu as quel modèle de Power Mac G4 ?

Et j'oubliais, un iPod Touch v2 8 Gb


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Un G4 800Mhz/768Mo/80Go/Radeon 7500 32Mo .


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2010)

J'avais un G4 733, jusqu'a ce que la cm soit hs.

En plus il etait horriblement lent.




Je derive, disoulay.:rose:


----------



## didgar (31 Mai 2010)

Salut !

La liste ayant évolué une petite mise à jour s'impose 

Aujourd'hui :

- Mac Plus 1Mo
- Mac Plus 4Mo / 20Mo ext
- Mac Classic Color HD à changer ( stocké chez mes parents à Bx )
- PowerBook 520c
- PowerMac 8200
- iMac G3 DV 400
- PowerMac G3 BB 400@450
- PowerBook Titanium 550
- PowerMac G4 533 DA
- PowerMac G4 Gigabit Ethernet bi 500@ bi 550
- PowerMac G4 466 DA @ 1,467Ghz ( GigaDesigns )
- iMac Intel 24" 2.8Ghz

Tous fonctionnels !

Donneurs d'organes : G4 GE 400@500 CM HS, iMac DV 400 carte Pav morte

A+

Didier


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2010)

Joli tout ça, mais faut de la place pour toute ces tours


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

surtout quand on habite a Lyon et qu'on a une copine , n'est ce pas melaure ?


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> surtout quand on habite a Lyon et qu'on a une copine , n'est ce pas melaure ?



Pour ça que j'en ai de petites dimensions, pas de grosses tours 

Et puis c'est fiançée, pas copine


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> surtout quand on habite a Lyon et qu'on a une copine , n'est ce pas melaure ?


Tu as une grande chambre pour mettre ton iMac 20"/iMac G3/PM G4 ? 

Chez moi aussi, la famille s'aggrandit.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Juin 2010)

Petite Maj

Bah moi j'ai 17 Mac (Collection obblige) même si les parents sont pas content (à cause de la plaçe à la maison) (en fait les 17 sont dans ma chambre d'environ 10m carré)

Le plus puissant d'abord : iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz, 1.5 GB de Ram, 60 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9550 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.8, AP Extreme Bleutouch 2  (merci rachelka)

ensuite,

MAC :

Le petit dernier : iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz, 1.5 GB de Ram, 60 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9550 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.7, AP Extreme Bluetouch 2  (merci rachelka)

Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 20 Gb DD, ATI Rage Pro 16 Mo, DVD, OS X 10.4.11
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz 256 de Ram, CD mange-disque, 10.4.11
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz, 192 Mo de Ram, DD 8 Go et 2 Go, OS X 10.3.9 et 9.2
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC 603 66 Mhz, 24 Mo de Ram, DD 500 Mo, 7.6.1, alim HS
Performa 5400/160 PowerPC 103ev 100 Mhz 86 Mo de ram, DD 1 Go, OS 9.1 (iTune 2 pour lire les MP3, bidouille )
MAC LC I, 2 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 6.0.8 <- System 6 
Mac LC II, 8 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 7.0.1
MAC LC III, 8 Mo, DD 1 GO, Ethernet, 7.5.3
Powerbook 100 Démarre mais ... DD HS, néon HS, se met en veille + Disquette externe
Powerbook 145B, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 120 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel
Powerbook 165C, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 80 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel + Disquettes d'origine
Powerbook 5300CS, PowerPC 603e 100 Mhz, 43 Mo de ram, DD 800 Mo, Mac OS 8.1 + CD externe
Powerbook G3 Bronze, PowerPC G3 333 Mhz, 64 Mo Ram (OK),DD4 Go (OK), 9.2.2 HS -> bientôt réparer grâce aux pièces de Pascal77 
Powerbook G4 Titanium (trop beau !!!  ) 500 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 40 Gb DD, ATI Rage Mobility 8 Mo, DVD, OSX 10.4.11
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz, 512 Mo de Ram, 40 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9200 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.7 (merci odré) 
iMac G5 ALS Rev B (merci Eric), PCC G5 2,0 Ghz, 1,0 GB Ram, 250 GB SATA Maxtor, ATI Readon 9600 128 Mb, OSX 10.5.8 -> HS cm morte de chez morte pross dessoudée

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4èm Gen Bleu 8GB

Et bientôt : Newton MessagePad 120 -> Merci DrFatalis

Voila Pour Moi


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part :

Toujours mon iMac G4, que je vais pas vendre de si tôt.
iMac G5 20" 1,8 Ghz (Bientôt, merci DrFatalis !)

iPod Touch v2 8 Gb.

Malheureusement pas de G4 MDD. 

Mais je suis toujours à la recherche de machines. :love:

Impressionnant ta collec' oldmac !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Tu vas en faire quoi du G5 ?
Il est mort !


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juin 2010)

Trouver une nvelle carte mère, ou m'en servir en déco.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Juin 2010)

Merci iMacounet  ça me prend du temps

Pour le G5, je sais pas si etienne000 parlait à moi ou iMacounet, le G5 pour la dséco voir un Hackintosh dedans et pour iMacounet je vois pas ce qu'il vas en faire non plus 

PS : Mon G5 c'est une connaissance qui habite à 500 mètres de chez moi qu'il me la donné, j'ai toute la doc d'origine avec ! et les CD même les stickers Apple


----------



## CBi (7 Juin 2010)

Mise à jour de la liste =

- iMac G4 1.25GHz comme machine principale
- iMac G4 800
- iMac G3 333
- Mac mini Core Duo 1.66 en media center
- iBook G3 466 SE palourde
- mac Book Air 1.66
- 2 iPod Touch
- un iPod Shuffle utilisé à la piscine
- "délocalisés" : un Mac mini, un MacBook blanc, un iBook palourde orange, iBook G3 blanc et un Mac SE.

et les 2 petits derniers = 2 G4 Cube.


----------



## iMacounet (18 Juin 2010)

MAJ :

iMac G4 Tournesol 17" 800 Mhz 768 Mb 80Gb
G4 MDD 1,25 Ghz acheté ce matin.


----------



## françois156 (19 Juin 2010)

Hey,

Bah moi j'en aurais 1  :

MBP 13"
4Go de RAM
250Go de disque dur

J'ai aussi un iPod Touch v3 32Go


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Juin 2010)

Bon bah d'ici 1 semaine y aura un deuxième Mac à la maison.


----------



## blackdevil_3108 (19 Juin 2010)

Pour moi c'est 1 seul mac, mon premier...acheté il y a 1 mois et j'en suis complètement amoureux... :love:

MacBook Pro 15",                                       Intel Core i5 2.53GHz, 4Go Ram, DD 500Go.


----------



## didgar (17 Juillet 2010)

Salut !

Nouvelle évolution 



didgar a dit:


> Aujourd'hui :
> 
> - Mac Plus 1Mo
> - Mac Plus 4Mo / 20Mo ext
> ...



A cette liste vient s'ajouter un MDD bi-proc 1.25 Ghz. Acheté à vil prix car en panne d'alimentation, remplacée depuis par une ATX. J'ai également modifié la ventilation car l'implantation de l'ATX n'est pas pour abaisser la température du boîtier !







Sort de la liste le G4 400@500 vendu à un copain aujourd'hui. Je me sépare aussi de mon G4 533@600 ( voir ma signature @ les PA ) ... si quelqu'un est intéressé ... 

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2010)

didgar a dit:


> J'ai également modifié la ventilation car l'implantation de l'ATX n'est pas pour abaisser la température du boîtier !



Certes, mais ainsi, tu condamne un des deux emplacements permettant de brancher un disque en ATA100, c'est dommage, car si tu dois en ajouter un, ça sera obligatoirement en ATA66 (le bus pour les disques sous le bloc des lecteurs optiques est un ATA5, alors que celui du fond est un ATA6). Tu aurais plutôt du implanter un extracteur supplémentaire à l'emplacement de l'alimentation d'origine, à la place du ventilateur collé sur le bloc refroidisseur (qui est, curieusement différent de celui de mon Fw800 2x1,42, constitué lui, d'un empilement de plaques de cuivre disposées parallèlement à la carte mère, et non d'un bloc d'alu aux ailettes perpendiculaires à la dite carte).


----------



## djio101 (17 Juillet 2010)

Hello,
pour ma part, toute petite "collection" en matière de machines identifiées par une pomme, mais qui commence à se développer pour les autres marques...(voir mon profil !)
- un Macintosh Plus (en parfait état de fonctionnement, ma fille de 2 ans s'en sert pour apprendre le maniement de la souris... Car elle est solide (la souris !), et que le Mac a une bonne bouille qui lui plaît bien !)
- Un PowerMac G4 (qui est utilisé par mon fils de 4 ans pour dessiner principalement, et pour des activités ludo-éducatives)
- Un iMac 27" arrivé il y a 10 jours, et qui me fait voir l'utilisation d'un "PC" (un Mac est bien un ordinateur personnel, non ?! Ok, le terme PC a été pollué par Microsoft...) sous un jour positif et agréable !

- Un iPod classic et un iPod nano, mais ça, c'est pour le détail...

Have a nice day !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2010)

Bon, ben après l'iMac G4/700, nous avons bien cru,il y a deux semaines, que le PB G4 12' nous avait lâché (Carte vidéo H.S.), mais après 3 h et 1/2 d'opération, la bête a retrouvé la santé, en gagnant au passage 330 Mhz de fréquence processeur, 33 Mhz de fréquence bus, et 32 Mo supplémentaires de VRam poue sa GeForce 5200, en passant de 1 Ghz à 1,33 Ghz, grâce à une vieille carte mère qui traînait depuis plus de deux ans dans mon foutoir, et que j'ai tenté de monter en désespoir de cause (persuadé que j'étais que son G4 avait rendu l'âme) dans la bête. Surprise : après remontage, j'appuies sur le bouton en me disant que ça va pas marcher, et, sans doute à seule fin de me faire mentir, le Mac démarre 

Donc, je ne vous dis pas comme ma fille, dont c'est la machine, est contente (si si, moi aussi) ! Bon, d'accord, elle a perdu le modem interne au passage (il ne se connecte pas au même endroit sur la carte mère à 1,33 Ghz), mais on s'en fout un peu, vu qu'il ne sert pas, et elle a retrouvé l'usage du disque dur interne, dont le contrôleur était aux abonnés absents sur la précédente carte mère, depuis que son frère lui avait donné la machine, elle fonctionnait sur un disque Fw externe, là, elle un vrai portable ! 

Donc, de nouveau 5 Mac à la maison, et en plus, du coup, moi, j'ai récupéré mon iBook 12' ! 

Voici la liste à jour : 


PowerMac G4 "Fw800" 2x1,42 Go - 2Go/800 Go - 10.5.8 (ma machine principale)
iBook G4 12' 1,2 Ghz - 1,25 Go/160 Go - 10.4.11 (mon portable principal)
PowerBook G3/500 "Pismo" - 1 Go/80 Go - 10.4.11 (mon second portable pour quand j'ai besoin de Fw, celui de l'iBook étant mort, le reste du temps, il fait tourner iTunes)
PowerBook Duo 230 (68030/33) - 12 Mo/80 Mo - Mac OS 7.6.1 (histoire de dire que j'ai un Mac de collection)
PowerBook G4 12' 1,33 Ghz 768 Mo/40 Go/120 Go ext - 10.4.11 (le Mac de ma fille)

Et si je trouve une carte mère d'iMac G4 de première génération (15', 700 ou 800 Mhz), on rajoutera un second "Mac de collection" à la liste !


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juillet 2010)

Petite Maj

Bah moi j'ai 20 Mac et autre (Collection obblige) même si les parents sont pas  content (à cause de la plaçe à la maison) (en fait les 17 sont dans ma  chambre d'environ 10m carré)

Le plus puissant d'abord : Powermac G4 MDD Dual-1.25 Ghz - 2 Gb de ram - Geforce FX 5500 (pas 5200 !) - 80 Gb 7200 tours Seagate - Superdrive et Combo - OS X 10.4.11

ensuite,

MAC :

Le petit dernier : Powermac G4 MDD Dual-1.25 Ghz - 2 Gb de ram - Geforce FX 5500 (pas 5200  !) - 80 Gb 7200 tours Seagate - Superdrive et Combo - OS X 10.4.11

iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz, 1.5 GB de Ram, 60 Go de HD,  ATI Readon 9550 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.7, AP Extreme Bluetouch 2   (merci rachelka)
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 20 Gb DD, ATI Rage Pro  16 Mo, DVD, OS X 10.4.11
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz 256 de Ram, CD mange-disque, 10.4.11
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz, 192 Mo de Ram, DD 8 Go et 2 Go, OS X  10.3.9 et 9.2
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC 603 66 Mhz, 24 Mo de Ram, DD 500 Mo, 7.6.1,  alim HS
Performa 5400/160 PowerPC 103ev 100 Mhz 86 Mo de ram, DD 1 Go, OS 9.1  (iTune 2 pour lire les MP3, bidouille )
MAC LC I, 2 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 6.0.8 <- System 6 
Mac LC II, 8 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 7.0.1
MAC LC III, 8 Mo, DD 1 GO, Ethernet, 7.5.3
Powerbook 100 Démarre mais ... DD HS, néon HS, se met en veille +  Disquette externe
Powerbook 145B, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 120 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel
Powerbook 165C, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 80 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel +  Disquettes d'origine
Powerbook 5300CS, PowerPC 603e 100 Mhz, 43 Mo de ram, DD 800 Mo, Mac OS  8.1 + CD externe
Powerbook G3 Bronze, PowerPC G3 333 Mhz, 64 Mo Ram (OK),DD4 Go (OK),  9.2.2 HS -> bientôt réparer grâce aux pièces de Pascal77  (ok mais smanque un inverteur Merci Pascal !)
Powerbook G4 Titanium (trop beau !!!  ) 500 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 40 Gb  DD, ATI Rage Mobility 8 Mo, DVD, OSX 10.4.11
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz, 512 Mo de Ram, 40 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9200 32  Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.7 (merci odré) 
iMac G5 ALS Rev B (merci Eric), PCC G5 2,0 Ghz, 1,0 GB Ram, 250 GB SATA  Maxtor, ATI Readon 9600 128 Mb, OSX 10.5.8 -> HS cm morte de chez  morte pross dessoudée et cg pareil !

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4èm Gen Bleu 8GB

iPhone 3G 8Gb (normalement réparé demain ) j'ai pété le vitre, fin le bas du système tactile et j'ai pété le LCD en me démontant 

Newton MessagePad 120 -> Merci DrFatalis

Et normalement bientôt un Apple II C (merci Eric)

Voila Pour Moi


----------



## Matth Inkosh (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

pour l'heure, je possède ceci : 

- Lisa (rev 2) : pas de mérite : c'était déjà dans la famille (1984)
- Mac IIsi qui a besoin de réparations (1990)
- Classic II (1991)
- Performa 6200 (1995)
- iMac G3 233 (1998)
- Power Mac G4 350 AGP (1999)
- Power Mac G4 500 Cube : le toaster (2000)
- iMac G4 1,35 17" USB 2 (2003)
- Power Mac G5 1,8 DP PCI : le pire de tous (modèle juin 2004)

Depuis je revends chaque modèle pour le nouveau donc ...... je pense que ma collection restera inchangée.

Voilà pour moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Powerbook G3 Bronze, PowerPC G3 333 Mhz, 64 Mo Ram (OK),DD4 Go (OK),  9.2.2 HS -> bientôt réparer grâce aux pièces de Pascal77  (ok mais smanque un inverteur Merci Pascal !)



Pas de quoi, et désolé que mon inverter soit aussi HS que le tien, mais je m'en doutais un peu. Par contre, je vois 64 Mo, c'est bête, j'ai deux barrettes de PC66 de 64 Mo qui ne peuvent me servir à rien (mon Pismo réclame de la PC100, et il a déjà le maximum : 2x512), tu me l'aurais dit, je t'en aurais mis une (ou les deux si tu en as deux de 32) dans le colis, pour le monter à 128 !

Cela dit, j'ai aperçu hier dans les PA MacGe une annonce d'un type qui vendait son épave de Lombard H.S. à 10 &#8364;, attends, je la recherche !

EDIT : C'est celle ci, mais en regardant la photo de plus près, je pense que c'est un Pismo, finalement, pas un Lombard (j'ai l'impression qu'il y a juste écrit "PowerBook", au bas de l'écran, et pas "PowerBook G3") désolé !


----------



## vega12 (22 Juillet 2010)

Arrivage ce jour d'un Power Mac 8500/120
Que dire de plus ? pas très existante comme machine mais elle ne faisait pas encore partie de ma collection.


Pour voir ma liste de machines, c'est ici :
http://www.apple-collection.com/Collecmacinto.htm


----------



## Invité (23 Juillet 2010)

MAJ : 

_Apple II GS
Classic II (mal barré, gros soucis en ce moment  )
Powerbook Duo 230 8/80 avec mini dock et lecteur de D7
2 StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400 (1 en prêt)
 B/B 350
iMac G3@350 (en prêt)
  iMac G3@400
*iBook 12 G3@500* (à réparer, manque DD, lecteur CD, inverter)
iMac G3@600
*iBook 12 G3@700*
iBook 14 G4@1,2
Mac Mini G4@1,25
MacBook C2D@2,00

_


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2010)

Invité a dit:


> iBook 12 G3@500[/B] (à réparer, manque DD, lecteur CD, inverter)
> iMac G3@600
> [/I]



Les boitiers vides ça compte ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Oui .
-iMac G3 500Mhz
-iMac G5 vide , cm H.S
-iMac Alu 2.66Ghz
-MacBook C2D noir
-PowerMac G4 800
-Et j'y glisse mon Palm Pré en version Plus ainsi que mon iPod Shuffle 1Go Bleu ciel .


----------



## CBi (23 Juillet 2010)

CBi a dit:


> Mise à jour de la liste =
> 
> - iMac G4 1.25GHz comme machine principale
> - iMac G4 800
> ...



et un iPad pour compléter le tout.


----------



## Invité (23 Juillet 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Les boitiers vides ça compte ???



Rah, t'es mesquin ! 

Ce qui manque c'était pour réparer le 12@700 un peu plus bas 
Mais comme on me les a donné tous les deux, je n'allais pas faire la fine bouche, hein&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2010)

Bon, on va établir une règle alors ! On peut les mentionner, mais à part, un peu comme pour mon iMac G4 :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et si je trouve une carte mère d'iMac G4 de première génération (15', 700 ou 800 Mhz), on rajoutera un second "Mac de collection" à la liste !


----------



## snotra (2 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous 

Moi je suis assez pauvre en ce qui concerne les machines Apple.

-1 Mac mini end 2009 2,26GHz (ma machine principale)

-1 iBook G4 14" 933MHz (Disque dur mort, iBook récupéré en trop mauvais état pour que j'investisse dans la réparation).

Mais j'envisage l'acquisition d'un Power Macintosh pour m'amuser à le bidouiller et l'utiliser de cette manière.

Rien de bien transcendant, je l'avoue.


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2010)

Si l'iBook n'a que le DD de mort, c'est pas grand chose


----------



## snotra (2 Août 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Si l'iBook n'a que le DD de mort, c'est pas grand chose



je l'ai récupéré de quelqu'un qui l'a massacré en le peignant (parce qu'il commençait à jaunir), j'ai du y aller à l'acétone, donc du coup le résultat est loin d'être nickel.

Vu l'état de la machine et mes moyens limités, je me vois mal dépenser 50 de disque dur et passer 3h à le démonter


----------



## Invité (2 Août 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Si l'iBook n'a que le DD de mort, c'est pas grand chose



Ah ouais, pour lui ça marche !


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Août 2010)

Je cherche les charnière d'un iBook 14"  Mon ibook G4 1.33 n'ayant pas super bien apprécié la chute de mon lit d'environ 1.5 mètres  à part les charnières de l'écran il fonctionne à merveille ... increvable

En ce qui me concerne 22 machines frappée d'une Pomme, en new un Apple IIE (avec les carton d'origine, le duo disk, et le moniteur) et je vais de ce pas dans classic mac demander de l'aide, je crois qu'une des ces ram est morte ou la rom vidéo. Ah oui un G3 bondi blue dont je cherche une carte d'alim qui à claqué après 10 seconde de mise en route ...



> Petite Maj
> 
> Bah moi j'ai 22 Mac et autre (Collection obblige) même si les parents  sont pas  content (à cause de la plaçe à la maison) (en fait les 22 sont  dans ma  chambre d'environ 10m carré)
> 
> ...


@ Invité : 





> Ah ouais, pour lui ça marche !


Bah en même temps c'est super facile à faire


----------



## snotra (3 Août 2010)

Déjà je vais installer Tiger sur un disque Firewire  Je ferai quelques photos de la bête pour que vous voyiez qu'elle est en très mauvais état.


----------



## iMacounet (3 Août 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Je cherche les charnière d'un iBook 14"  Mon ibook G4 1.33 n'ayant pas super bien apprécié la chute de mon lit d'environ 1.5 mètres  à part les charnières de l'écran il fonctionne à merveille ... increvable
> 
> En ce qui me concerne 22 machines frappée d'une Pomme, en new un Apple IIE (avec les carton d'origine, le duo disk, et le moniteur) et je vais de ce pas dans classic mac demander de l'aide, je crois qu'une des ces ram est morte ou la rom vidéo. Ah oui un G3 bondi blue dont je cherche une carte d'alim qui à claqué après 10 seconde de mise en route ...
> 
> ...



Moi je suis un clochard avec mon iMac G5 qui ne démarre plus


----------



## snotra (3 Août 2010)

[Introuvable] Je cherche pour 50&#8364; environ un Macintosh PowerPC avec Lecteur CD et adaptateur VGA (si c'est une tour) pouvant faire tourner en natif le Système 7.6 [/Introuvable]

:/


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2010)

C'est pas ce qui manque avec les 5x00, 6x00, 7x00 ...

Cherche sur le net !


----------



## vega12 (4 Août 2010)

Grande Semaine !

- Reçu ce jour un Performa dit Power Macintosh 5500/225.
Belle bête, que jai eu du mal à recevoir. Car si le modèle est relativement facile à trouver il est beaucoup plus difficile de trouver une personne voulant lexpédier.
Suivant mon raisonnement « atypique » je vais le dégonfler en passant du Sys 8 au 7 et en diminuant la mémoire pour revenir à la valeur de commercialisation.
Je suis toujours à la recherche d'un 5500/250 et un 5260 (version allégé du 5300).

- Reçu hier, un écran 17 Apple Studio CRT modèle 2001 translucide.
Daccord ce nest pas une unité centrale mais celui-ci a deux particularités. Cest le dernier modèle à tube cathodique fabriqué par Apple et il pèse plus de 20 Kg. Un grand merci à lexpéditeur !

- Petite gâterie qui fait toujours plaisir. Jai reçu la boite numéro 1 dun Spartacus (TAM) avec à lintérieur, les manuels, CD, modem, dos 

Pour le futur, jai une machine qui est dans un camion, une deuxième qui va être expédié et une troisième en négociation finale

Pour ceux qui veulent voir le détail de ma collection :
http://www.apple-collection.com/Collecmacinto.htm


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2010)

Sacrée collection, bravo !


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Plus tard je veut que ma Collection ressemble à sa collection ... c'est pour moi la REFERANCE française en matière de collection de materiel Apple !

Mais avec mes 22 machine je fait vite pâle figure à coté ... combien de fois j'ai bavé sur les photo du lisa, du spartacus et en plus il à un G4 Cube vraiment superbe


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2010)

Ben mon Cube aussi est superbe 

Mais bon je ne voudrais pas avoir tout ça. Pas assez riche pour me payer une maison de 500 m^2


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

Un iMac G3 Bleu @ 500 Mhz vient d'arriver.


----------



## vega12 (4 Août 2010)

Plus de 95 % de ma collection est dans une pièce rectangulaire de 3,50 m x 2,30 soit 8,05 m2 
Par contre il y a plus de 3,50 de hauteur sous plafond et cest sa qui me sauve

Vous trouverez les photos de ma pièce ici :
http://www.apple-collection.com/HTMpasse/Secret.Site.htm

Lenvers de la médaille cest quil est très difficile pour moi dutiliser des micros car les machines sont empilées sur des étagères en hauteur, et bien sur les écrans sont de lautre coté ! Chaque utilisation demande un gros effort !

Pour tout vous dire, je stocke le matériel en espérant pouvoir moccuper de ma collection quand je serais à la retraite


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Un iMac G3 Bleu @ 500 Mhz vient d'arriver.



Bleu indigo ? .

De mon côté :
-iMac Intel 2.66Ghz (Qui va dégager)
-MacBook Pro CoreDuo 2.16Ghz 
-MacBook Core2Duo 2Ghz
-PowerMac G4 800Mhz
-iMac G3 500mhz


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bleu indigo ? .


Oui, le bleu indigo. 

Pour ma part : 

iMac G5 20" 1.8 Ghz - 512 Mb  X 10.5.8 [Ne s'allume plus]
iMac G3 15" 500 Mhz - 640 Mb OS 9.2


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

vega12 -> tu à les même problèmes que moi pour le stockage


----------



## vega12 (6 Août 2010)

Grande Semaine ! La suite 

Le micro dans le camion est arrivé.
Il sag dun iMac 600 MHz Dalmatien, jolie décoration, très sympathique !
Il tourne sous Sys 10 quelque chose 
Heureusement il y avait aussi les CD dorigines se qui me permettra, dans le futur, de le remettre dans sa configuration de commercialisation.

Une deuxième machine est partie hier, et une troisième est en attente de prise en charge pas UPS

Ceci dit mon « trip » actuel cest les jeux Apple II en boite dorigine beaucoup plus difficile à trouver que les micros

Pour voir ma collection :
http://www.apple-collection.com/Collecmacinto.htm


----------



## Goldenboy (6 Août 2010)

alors pour ma part j'ai commencer a acheter chez apple seulement depuis decembre 2009

1 imac 27 i7 de 2009

2 macbook 

3 ipod touch

2 iphone 4 32GO

1 iphone 3GS 32GO 

et bientot 2 nouveau macbook pro


----------



## iMacounet (11 Août 2010)

Un Mac LC II va arriver à la maison dans peu de temps.

Merci à Leyry !


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Un Mac LC II va arriver à la maison dans peu de temps.
> 
> Merci à Leyry !



Marrant , je devrais peut-être en donner un prochainement


----------



## vega12 (11 Août 2010)

Grande Semaine ! 
Le retour de la suite 

Le micro dans le camion de la poste n' est pas arrivé !
Y a t'il un probleme ?
Vous le saurez dans un prochain épisode...

Le colis UPS est lui, bien arrivé.
Me voila propriétaire d'un Power Macintosh G3 266 Mhz tournant sous Sys 9.1.

Des bruits et rumeurs font état d'une prochaine arrivé d'un Mac II...
Qui est, comme tout le monde le sait, une des plus belle réussite d'Apple !

La rumeur dit vrai ? 
Qui est le mystérieux micro qui se cache dans un camion de la poste ?
Ma femme va t'elle faire une "crise" avec l'arrivé de nouvelles machines ?
Bientot la suite, Ici sur le forum pour de nouvelles aventures...


----------



## iMacounet (11 Août 2010)

Pour ma part ma mère rale avec deux iMacs, un futur LC, et deux PC. :rateau:

Ce n'est pas fini.


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2010)

Pas de nouveau Mac, mais je me suis offert un sac de transport pour mon Mac +. Content ! En plus j'ai pris une doc en état nickel de Mac + chez le même vendeur, c'est la classe ! 

On va pouvoir se faire une soirée vieux macs monoblocs au club, j'espère que dijo101 sera des nôtres !


----------



## vega12 (18 Août 2010)

Grande Semaine ! Le retour de la suite du retour

Le micro dans le camion est arrivé...
Il sagit dun iBook « palourde » de 1° génération, Sys 9.

Reçu aussi un superbe Mac II offert, ici sur le forum, par "Leyry Hynemonth".

Et un petit dernier que je nattendais plus, un Powerbook 1400cs, qui tourne sous 7.5.2

Ainsi se termine ma « grande semaine » qui a duré un peu plus de deux, Ouf !

Ma collection actualisé : 
*http://www.apple-collection.com/Collecmacinto.htm*


----------



## Onmac (23 Août 2010)

6 
2 iMac dont 1 G5 et l'autre alu tout neuf acheter avant hier
2macbook pro titanium 
1 iBookG4
1 macbook pro G4


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

MacBook Pro Titanium ?
MacBook Pro G4 ? #LOL.

Chez moi :
-iMac G3 500Mhz DVSE
-iMac G3 400Mhz indigo
-iMac Alu 3.06Ghz i3
-Eee Pc 701 (Pour le fun )
-PowerMac G4 800Mhz


----------



## iMacounet (23 Août 2010)

iMac G5 20" - Carte mère HS
iMac G3 Indigo 500 Mhz
Mac LC II 

Et un PC ...


----------



## -mac- (25 Août 2010)

5 mac (5 iMac)
(et un vieux pc dans le garage   )


----------



## Jerome017 (14 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

j'ai fais le "vidage" d'un ancien garage à un ami, il y avait plein de brole; des anciennes BD, des anciens jouets en bois, des pièces de voitures, bref, j'en ai eu pour la journée...
Alors que l'ennui et la démotivation arrivaient, j'ai vu un sac poubelle en forme de boîte...
Je l'ouvre et que vois-je ???
Un Macintosh SE/30, un Macintosh LC avec son écran 12" RGB, un clavier Apple, deux souris 1 bouton et un clavier dit "extented", avec leur alimentation respectif :love:
Je suis sous le charme, j'ai oublié de dire à mon ami que je les avaient trouvé et je les emportent 

Les 2 machines fonctionnent encore même après 20-21 ans, l'écran 12" aussi, bref, un vrai bonheur...
Seulement, le SE/30 ne fait plus de "boing" et l'écran à une ligne blanche, une noire, une blanche, une noire, je pense que cela s'appelle le "garbage" 
J'essayerai de voir tout viendrais le soucis plus tard...
Ce qui me dérange c'est que quand mon ami à délaissé ces superbes machines, il a oublié de délaisser les disquettes pour démarrer ce beau monde ...
Où puis-je trouvé cela ? Je suppose qu'il doit bien y avoir dans le fin fond inter-galactique de l'internet ce système 7.5.5 
Bref, voici donc la liste du petit monde Apple chez moi;

 Macintosh SE/30
 Macintosh LC et Apple Display 12" RGB
 iMac G4 800Mhz 17" (iMac tournesol) :love:
 iMac G3 800Mhz bleu (Les sucettes )
 iMac 24" 3,06Ghz
 iMac 24" 2,40Ghz
 MacBook blanc 2,0Ghz
 Mac Mini 2007 1,83Ghz
 Mac Mini 2009 2,0Ghz et le Cinema LED 24"
 MacBook Pro Penryn 2,5Ghz
 MacBook Pro Core i7 2,66Ghz


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Ce qui me dérange c'est que quand mon ami à délaissé ces superbes machines, il a oublié de délaisser les disquettes pour démarrer ce beau monde ...
> Où puis-je trouvé cela ? Je suppose qu'il doit bien y avoir dans le fin fond inter-galactique de l'internet ce système 7.5.5



Oh, pas si loin, à Cupertino, ça suffira : sur cette page, tu trouveras un système 7.5.3 (attention, ce ne sont pas des images de disquettes, mais une image de CD fragmenté, il faut mettre tous les fragments dans le même dossier, puis monter l'image en double-cliquant sur le premier), et ici, une mise à jour 7.5.5 en 3 ou 4 images de disquettes, cette fois (attention, tu peux faire juste monter la première, mais pour les autres, il faut des disquettes physiques), le tout en français. Il y a aussi cette (image) disquette pour faire démarrer le Mac et procéder à l'installation.


----------



## Jerome017 (14 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, pas si loin, à Cupertino, ça suffira : sur cette page, tu trouveras un système 7.5.3 (attention, ce ne sont pas des images de disquettes, mais une image de CD fragmenté, il faut mettre tous les fragments dans le même dossier, puis monter l'image en double-cliquant sur le premier), et ici, une mise à jour 7.5.5 en 3 ou 4 images de disquettes, cette fois (attention, tu peux faire juste monter la première, mais pour les autres, il faut des disquettes physiques), le tout en français. Il y a aussi cette (image) disquette pour faire démarrer le Mac et procéder à l'installation.



Merci pour les liens, mais étant donné que je suis dans la génération des "fénéants" de l'informatique où tout est simple, je ne suis pas très bien cette partie là : "_Tu trouveras un système 7.5.3 (attention, ce ne sont pas des images de disquettes, mais une image de CD fragmenté, il faut mettre tous les fragments dans le même dossier, puis monter l'image en double-cliquant sur le premier)"_. Comment je met ces fichiers là ? Je n'ai qu'un lecteur de disquette, je suppose que je dois copier tout ces fichiers sur le disque dur ? 
Le soucis, c'est que je ne sais pas démarrer, il m'affiche une disquette avec un point d'interrogation. 
Il me faut donc une autre disquette avec de quoi démarrer ? 
Désolé si j'ai l'air d'un idiot en posant ces questions là, mais j'ai (malheureusement) raté cette époque là  (C'est pas ironique..).

Merci pour l'aide 
HS: je suis quand même amoureux du SE/30 qui va plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Merci pour les liens, mais étant donné que je suis dans la génération des "fénéants" de l'informatique où tout est simple, je ne suis pas très bien cette partie là : "_Tu trouveras un système 7.5.3 (attention, ce ne sont pas des images de disquettes, mais une image de CD fragmenté, il faut mettre tous les fragments dans le même dossier, puis monter l'image en double-cliquant sur le premier)"_. Comment je met ces fichiers là ? Je n'ai qu'un lecteur de disquette, je suppose que je dois copier tout ces fichiers sur le disque dur ?



Ben oui, c'est pour ça que chaque fragment à la taille d'une disquette, précisément, pour pouvoir transférer ces fichiers sur le disque dur !



Jerome017 a dit:


> Le soucis, c'est que je ne sais pas démarrer, il m'affiche une disquette avec un point d'interrogation.
> Il me faut donc une autre disquette avec de quoi démarrer ?



Je sais, cette disquette (du moins son image) fait l'objet du troisième lien de mon post !


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Septembre 2010)

Pour le boing il faut changer les condensateur chimique (TOUS) et dépêche toi avant que ça attaque le PCB de la carte mère sur le mien les vieux ont coulé et commençai à ronger les pistes du PCB ...

Pour le screen tu as un damier à l'écran ?

http://www.biwa.ne.jp/~shamada/fullmac/repairEng.html

Sinon la page indispensable pour le dépannage d'un SE 30 !

Pour le mien je cherche un tube 9" le mien à une ligne grillé au centre (marron) car l'ancien proprio l'avait laissez tourné avec la synchro horizontal HS ... donc ça à marqué l'écran !


----------



## Jerome017 (16 Septembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour le boing il faut changer les condensateur chimique (TOUS) et dépêche toi avant que ça attaque le PCB de la carte mère sur le mien les vieux ont coulé et commençai à ronger les pistes du PCB ...
> 
> Pour le screen tu as un damier à l'écran ?
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé le problème qu'il y avait sur le miens .. 
Enfaite,  j'ai le soucis de droite ... 





D'après ce que je lis, je vais essayer les solutions "faciles" en rentrant chez moi ... Merci pour le lien


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Septembre 2010)

Tu peut tenter de nettoyer la CM et les contact mais ce sont bien les condos qui sont HS et il faut les changer et vérifier que le PCB n'a pas été attaquer par l'électrolyte qui est corosif et la pile également qui aurait pus couler. Tu as donc le simisimac !

Voila


----------



## Jerome017 (16 Septembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Tu peut tenter de nettoyer la CM et les contact mais ce sont bien les condos qui sont HS et il faut les changer et vérifier que le PCB n'a pas été attaquer par l'électrolyte qui est corosif et la pile également qui aurait pus couler. Tu as donc le simisimac !
> 
> Voila



Oula, changer des condensateurs ? 
Je crois que je vais le laisser comme ça, je ne suis pas assez patient que pour réparer ce genre de chose :mouais:.
Je vais tout de même nettoyer la carte mère pour essayer tout d'abord ... 

Merci pour l'aide ...


----------



## claude72 (17 Septembre 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Oula, changer des condensateurs ?
> Je crois que je vais le laisser comme ça, je ne suis pas assez patient que pour réparer ce genre de chose


Ce n'est pas très compliqué : il n'y a que 2 pattes à dessouder puis à ressouder !!! il faut simplement bien faire attention à la polarité et aux caractéristiques des condensateurs (capacité et tension), et comme pour toute soudure sur une carte-mère, ne pas oublier de se mettre à la terre ! (perso, j'utilise une montre avec un bracelet métallique, et je relie le bracelet à la terre avec un fil souple et deux pinces crocodiles)


----------



## iMacounet (17 Septembre 2010)

perso j'ai soudé des condos sur une carte logique de G5, et j'ai jamais utilisé de bracelet relié à la terre!


----------



## claude72 (18 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> perso j'ai soudé des condos sur une carte logique de G5, et j'ai jamais utilisé de bracelet relié à la terre!


Oui, mais ce n'est pas parceque tu as fait une connerie qu'il faut conseiller aux autres de la faire aussi !!!

Par sécurité, toute soudure sur des circuits MOS ou sur des cartes contenant des circuits MOS *DOIT* être faite avec un fer à souder et un opérateur reliés à la terre... c'est une précaution indispensable, car les CI Mos sont très sensibles à l'électricité statique et il est fréquent de les griller simplement en les soudant sans mise à la terre.


Ceci dit, tu fais comme tu veux, mais, perso la dernière fois que j'ai fait de la soudure de CI MOS en oubliant bêtement de me mettre à la terre, sur les 15 CI que j'ai changés (sur 15 cartes), 2 cartes ont grillé, 4 CI n'ont pas voulu fonctionner, et 3 CI ont fonctionné quelques minutes avant de griller !!! mais tu fais bien comme tu veux... mais si ton G5 fonctionne encore, alors c'est que tu as eu de la chance !!!


----------



## iMacounet (18 Septembre 2010)

Le deux premières fois que j'ai soudé, ça a fonctionné. Mais la troisième fois, la carte logique ne fonctionnait plus.


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Septembre 2010)

Oui moi j'ai souder sans mais c'est vrais que c'est préférable quand même mais maintenant avec mon nouveaux fer (Weller) la masse est directement dessus !


----------



## melaure (20 Septembre 2010)

Vous pouvez faire un sujet sur la soudure et revenir au nombre de Mac que vous avez ? Merci


----------



## vega12 (21 Septembre 2010)

Suite a une voyage dans la région parisienne je ramène :

- 18 unités Mac allant du IIci au 8500.
- 2 micros compatible Umax
- 4 écrans : AudioVision 14', A4 ...
- 4 Imprimantes : laserwriter II, imagewriter LQ ...

Plus, D.D. externe, Cd, Duo Dock, documentations, claviers, souris...

La photo du coffre de la voiture :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41659869@N07/5007716816/

Merci Rémy !


----------



## Pouasson (21 Septembre 2010)

J'recopie ma signature, plus simple. 

&#8226; Macbook Black ('06) - SSD Intel X25-M 80Go.
&#8226; Mac Mini ('09) - SSD Intel X25-V 40Go + HDD 500Go.
&#8226; MSI Wind U100 - OS X 10.5.8

(et Airport Extrême, iPod Classic 120Go, iPod Shuffle G2, et iPhone 4 \o/)


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2010)

vega12 a dit:


> Suite a une voyage dans la région parisienne je ramène :
> 
> - 18 unités Mac allant du IIci au 8500.
> - 2 micros compatible Umax
> ...



Superbe !!! Et tu vas garder tout ça ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Septembre 2010)

Sympa les vieux mac, mais pour en faire quoi.
mon classic est bien rangé et a part l'allumer pour m'assurer qu'il fonctionne encore.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2010)

Nostalgie pour certains, collectionnite pour d'autres, voire encore les deux !


----------



## vega12 (21 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nostalgie pour certains, collectionnite pour d'autres, voire encore les deux !


 
C'est exactement sa !

Pour la période Apple II cela correspond a mes jeunes années 17, 18 ans et c'est par nostalgie que j'ai des produits de cette époque et notament les jeux Apple II dans leurs versions originale que je n'avait pas pu acheter.

Aprés c'est de la collectionnite ! le plaisir de trouver des choses que je n'ai pas...

Par contre et tu as raison tout mes macs ne me servent à rien dans la pratique. Mais pour moi cela est un agréable passe temps et c'est cela qui compte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Superbe !!! Et tu vas garder tout ça ?


 
J'espere faire un deuxieme voyage, tout n'est pas rentré dans la voiture !


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2010)

vega12 a dit:


> J'espere faire un deuxieme voyage, tout n'est pas rentré dans la voiture !



Hé bé !!!

Bon ben si tu as du surplus, faudra pas le jeter ! 

Même si j'ai quasiment fait le plein, il y a pas mal de gens qui y reviennent à ces vieilles babasses (je suis aussi sur silicium.org  )


----------



## iMacounet (2 Octobre 2010)

Deux PowerMac G4 "Sawtooh" 400 Mhz vont bientôt arriver. 

Et un G3 500 Mhz (Bleu aussi, coincidence ) Est là aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2010)

Chez moi, l'épave de l'iMac G4/700 à la carte mère H.S. est partie aux dons d'organes (pour un de nos membres dont l'iMac G4/700 était en panne d'alimentation), par contre, un nouvel iMac G4 parfaitement opérationnel, le modèle "USB2" à 1 Ghz, cette fois ci, est venu prendre sa place, histoire de dire que la maison ne soit pas dépourvue de Tournesol !


----------



## iMacounet (2 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chez moi, l'épave de l'iMac G4/700 à la carte mère H.S. est partie aux dons d'organes (pour un de nos membres dont l'iMac G4/700 était en panne d'alimentation), par contre, un nouvel iMac G4 parfaitement opérationnel, le modèle "USB2" à 1 Ghz, cette fois ci, est venu prendre sa place, histoire de dire que la maison ne soit pas dépourvue de Tournesol !



Aaah les Tournesol, c'est des machines magnifiques ! J'ai dû vendre le mien à cause d'un manque de place ...  Et je le regrette. Mais j'ai moyen de pouvoir récuperer un 15" (Possible de l'avoir gratuit, ou à vil prix )

Mon nouveau G3 me sert de juke box, avec OSX fraîchement installé,  un hdd externe, et c'est parfait. :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chez moi, l'épave de l'iMac G4/700 à la carte mère H.S. est partie aux dons d'organes (pour un de nos membres dont l'iMac G4/700 était en panne d'alimentation), par contre, un nouvel iMac G4 parfaitement opérationnel, le modèle "USB2" à 1 Ghz, cette fois ci, est venu prendre sa place, histoire de dire que la maison ne soit pas dépourvue de Tournesol !



ramasser les tournesol en octobre c'est un peu tard


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ramasser les tournesol en octobre c'est un peu tard



On a un micro-climat, ici, on fait deux récoltes par an ! 





iMacounet a dit:


> Aaah les Tournesol, c'est des machines magnifiques ! J'ai dû vendre le mien à cause d'un manque de place ...  Et je le regrette. Mais j'ai moyen de pouvoir récuperer un 15" (Possible de l'avoir gratuit, ou à vil prix )



Ah au fait (honte sur moi, j'ai oublié de le préciser :rose le nouveau Tournesol est aussi un don, d'un autre de nos membres que je salue ici avec toute la reconnaissance qui s'impose


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2010)

Un peu tard certes mais moi si je peux en ramasser un, même en décembre, je le fais ^^


----------



## CBi (3 Octobre 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (3 Octobre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Un peu tard certes mais moi si je peux en ramasser un, même en décembre, je le fais ^^


Moi aussi. 

Belle photo CBi. :love:


----------



## papadben (3 Octobre 2010)

Je n'en ai que 2: mon viel Imac 17" et un 6360 "boosté" au G3 qui prend la poussière. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un en veut, il est à lui! (avec clavier, tablette et stylet mais sans souris)


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2010)

papadben a dit:


> Je n'en ai que 2: mon viel Imac 17" et un 6360 "boosté" au G3 qui prend la poussière. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un en veut, il est à lui! (avec clavier, tablette et stylet mais sans souris)



Mets ça dans "don de Mac", je lui donne un jour !


----------



## iMacounet (4 Octobre 2010)

Même pas un jour, je lui ai envoyé un message hier soir.


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Octobre 2010)

Moi aussi


----------



## iMacounet (4 Octobre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Moi aussi


A chaque fois on se fait concurence.


----------



## vega12 (11 Octobre 2010)

Deuxième voyage a Paris...

Je ramène en tout :
- 21 unités centrale Mac et compatible (Mac IIvx, centris, Quadra, serie 8000 et 9000, iMac, ...)
- 3 écrans,
-,Duo Dock (2° génération)
- Documentations, claviers, souris, manuels, objets publicitaire, 
- Boites de systéme, boites de logiciels, 
- Ram, DD, Accélérateur G3, Lecteur CD...

La photo du coffre de la voiture :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41659869@N07/5071734134/

Le siege avant :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41659869@N07/5071706368/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Je veux l'iMac G4 , tu en fais don ?   .


----------



## Draculito (11 Octobre 2010)

tout est dans ma signature ^^ a part bientot un iphone ^^


----------



## Teteo (11 Octobre 2010)

Je n'ai qu'un macbook pro 13" pour l'instant et ça me suffit amplement! Et juste une question en l'air&#8230;ça sert à quoi d'avoir des macs partout, si on en utilise qu'un?? (ou deux à la limite)


----------



## vega12 (11 Octobre 2010)

Teteo a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'un macbook pro 13" pour l'instant et ça me suffit amplement! Et juste une question en l'air&#8230;ça sert à quoi d'avoir des macs partout, si on en utilise qu'un?? (ou deux à la limite)


 
La réponse a ta question est expliqué juste en haut de la page précédente...


----------



## iMacounet (11 Octobre 2010)

Teteo a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'un macbook pro 13" pour l'instant et ça me suffit amplement! Et juste une question en l'airça sert à quoi d'avoir des macs partout, si on en utilise qu'un?? (ou deux à la limite)


Nous, les collectionneurs, sommes toujours sous le charme des anciennes machines Apple & Macintosh. C'est une pasion à part entière, comme les pocketicaires et autres ...


----------



## vega12 (11 Octobre 2010)

Sa va peut être vous étonné mais pour moi le matériel Apple n'est pas une "passion" mais un passe temps agréable... 
J'avoue avoir d'autres centres d'intérêts que le vieux matériels informatique...


----------



## iMacounet (11 Octobre 2010)

vega12 a dit:


> Sa va peut être vous étonné mais pour moi le matériel Apple n'est pas une "passion" mais un passe temps agréable...
> J'avoue avoir d'autres centres d'intérêts que le vieux matériels informatique...



Pour ma part, c'est une passion (L'informatique en général) mais plus partucilièrement les vieux Macs, oui un passe temps agréable, à faire demarrer un vieux mac, avec un écran monochrome, et un joli "Biiip" au démarrage, ou encore un joli écran noir d'Apple II.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Octobre 2010)

Teteo a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'un macbook pro 13" pour l'instant et ça me suffit amplement! Et juste une question en l'air*ça sert à quoi d'avoir des macs partout, si on en utilise qu'un??* (ou deux à la limite)


A faire pôvre Ici on en utilise 3 ensemble


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2010)

Teteo a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'un macbook pro 13" pour l'instant et ça me suffit amplement! Et juste une question en l'air&#8230;ça sert à quoi d'avoir des macs partout, si on en utilise qu'un?? (ou deux à la limite)



Qui te dis qu'on en utilise qu'un ou deux ? En ce qui me concerne, sur nos 6 Mac, il y en a un qui n'est là que pour le fun (le Duo 230, tu penses, un 68030 à 33 Mhz ), mais les cinq autres servent, souvent simultanément, et même parfois ensembles : j'ai développé un petit utilitaire client/serveur qui me permet, pour certains traitements longs de bases de données (reconstruction, upgrade, migration &#8230 de faire faire le travail en collaboration par les cinq Mac de la maison (4 G4 de 1 Ghz, 1,2 Ghz, 1,33 Ghz et 2x1,42 Ghz, et un G3 à 500 Mhz) plus rapidement que si je le faisais sur le dernier des MacBook pro*, le G3 distribuant le travail aux 4 G4, via le réseau !

Le reste du temps, ma fille en utilise deux, et moi trois (dont le G3 avec un petit ampli au cul pour la musique d'ambiance de mon bureau).

(*) malgré sa puissance brute supérieure à celles combinées de mes 4 G4, il serait limité par la lenteur des accès disques, et même si il parvenait à traiter deux enregistrements quand un de mes ordis en traite un, mon "cluster" resterait quand même deux fois plus rapide que lui pour ce genre de travail !


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Nous, les collectionneurs, sommes toujours sous le charme des anciennes machines Apple & Macintosh. C'est une pasion à part entière, comme les pocketicaires et autres ...



C'est clair !

Quoique je pense avoir assez de machines et c'est plutôt pour quelques périphs/CD/cartes que je pourrais faire quelques acquisitions ... enfin plus tard.


----------



## magicPDF (12 Octobre 2010)

- PowerBook G3-400 (Mac OS 9.2) qui sert essentiellement de cadre photo, mais aussi de temps en temps pour utiliser quelques "vieux" jeux (dont l'inusable OXYD) et quelques "vieux" cédéroms multimédias.

- iBook G4 2GHz (Mac OS X.4) que j'emmène partout avec moi.

- Mac Mini G4 (Mac OS X.4) qui est le serveur multimédia domestique, musiques, photos, vidéos (avec le Free Homeplayer).

- Big iMac dernière génération (Mac OS X.6) qui ne quitte pas le bureau (sauf quand il repart en SAV à cause des tâches sur l'écran).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2010)

magicPDF a dit:


> - iBook G4 *2GHz* (Mac OS X.4) que j'emmène partout avec moi.



 Overclocké un max, alors, parce que l'iBook G4 le plus puissant, c'est 1,33 Ghz en 12 pouces, et 1,42 Ghz en 14 pouces (et le processeur G4 le plus puissant que je connaisse, c'est un kit processeur pour MDD et Fw800 à 2x1,8 Ghz)


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2010)

Il manque juste "1," devant le 2 !


----------



## magicPDF (13 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 1,42 Ghz en 14 pouces


Oui, c'est bien celui-là, désolé de cette petite bourde
:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2010)

magicPDF a dit:


> désolé de cette petite bourde
> :rateau:



Non non, au contraire, c'est moi qui te remercie, tu sais comme j'adore pinailler


----------



## arnowood (13 Octobre 2010)

heu ..
1 mac mini
1 imac 24"
1 macbookpro 2.53 i5
1 macbook pro 2.4 c2d


----------



## iMacounet (13 Octobre 2010)

Un Apple IIc, vient d'arriver, en plus de sa peritel le chat mauve.


----------



## Teteo (13 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qui te dis qu'on en utilise qu'un ou deux ? En ce qui me concerne, sur nos 6 Mac, il y en a un qui n'est là que pour le fun (le Duo 230, tu penses, un 68030 à 33 Mhz ), mais les cinq autres servent, souvent simultanément, et même parfois ensembles : j'ai développé un petit utilitaire client/serveur qui me permet, pour certains traitements longs de bases de données (reconstruction, upgrade, migration &#8230 de faire faire le travail en collaboration par les cinq Mac de la maison



Alors là je suis médusé! >< Après c'est sûr que ça dépend du genre de travail que l'on fait avec, et bien sûr de ses moyens financiers (un détail assez crucial).

Par contre le coup des 5 mac utilisés simultanément m'a un peu perturbé. Si j'ai bien compris, l'utilitaire utilise un serveur pour offrir des services à des clients. Et vu l'importance des services ou de l'afflux des clients, tu dois utiliser plusieurs mac pour avoir un ou plusieurs serveur(s) assez puissant(s)&#8230; 

Bref ce qui est certain, c'est que l'on ne joue pas dans la même cour! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2010)

Teteo a dit:


> Par contre le coup des 5 mac utilisés simultanément m'a un peu perturbé. Si j'ai bien compris, l'utilitaire utilise un serveur pour offrir des services à des clients. Et vu l'importance des services ou de l'afflux des clients, tu dois utiliser plusieurs mac pour avoir un ou plusieurs serveur(s) assez puissant(s)



Euh nan ce ne sont pas mes clients au sens commercial, dont il est question ici, mais mes clients (mes G4) au sens "client/serveur", le serveur étant le G3, lorsque j'ai des traitements à faire sur de grosses bases de données, j'ai développé une application "serveur", qui tourne sur le G3, qui distribue le travail aux 4 G4 (toi, tu me traites les 100 premiers enregistrements et tu reviens me voir quand tu as fini, toi, tu me traites les 100 suivants, et tu reviens me voir quand tu as fini, etc.). En procédant ainsi, un traitement qui me prendrait 12 heures sur un seul Mac, se fait en trois heures, 4 fois plus rapide, puisque quatre fiches sont traitées simultanément, une par chaque G4 !

Et je n'ai pas un gros budget, regarde la liste des machines que j'utilise !


----------



## vega12 (13 Octobre 2010)

Teteo a dit:


> Bref ce qui est certain, c'est que l'on ne joue pas dans la même cour! :rateau:


 
Sa c'est bien vrai ! Sa fait même peur ...


----------



## teo (14 Octobre 2010)

Teteo a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'un macbook pro 13" pour l'instant et ça me suffit amplement! Et juste une question en l'airça sert à quoi d'avoir des macs partout, si on en utilise qu'un?? (ou deux à la limite)



Je dirais simplement que si on en a le goût, on ne fait que recycler au lieu de jeter.

Mon Powerbook Walstreet a été acheté d'occasion en 1999 à un prof et il m'a bien servi. Je l'ai prêté à deux ou trois personnes jusqu'en 2004 pour faire la jonction avec leur machine suivante et comme je l'aime bien et qu'un copain très doué et très serviable m'a donné un coup de main et des pièces j'ai pu le garder en état de marche (Pascal77  :love ;
mon Powerbook Titanium acheté d'occasion en 2002 à un ami me sert de radio/podcast dans la cuisine quand je fais mes repas ;
mon Mini G4 de 2004 sans clavier/souris/écran me sert de serveur de fichiers et de musique, et je le contrôle à partir de mon iMac.
j'ai donné mon clone Motorola à Melaure en 2003 pour son assoce si je me souviens bien et je sais qu'il a servi un moment;
Mon PowerMac G4 je l'ai revendu à un pote qui l'a donné, après quelques années d'utilisation, à ses gamins. Il doit prendre la poussière chez lui à moins qu'il en ait fait un serveur.

Mon bipro G5 1.8 m'a été donné pour une collaboration sur un travail par un ami suisse qui avait cramé la machine et qui une fois réparée et avoir pris un Intel avec l'assurance, s'était retrouvé avec deux machines. Un ami se séparant de son bipro 2.5 m'a proposé de prendre le 1.8 qu'il recyclait pour ses parents et de donner le modèle supérieur. Swapping help.

Je regrette juste d'avoir mis au recyclage ma première machine, un LC 630, je l'aimais bien ma bombe à _33mhz_ et ses _20 Mo_ de ram 

Les macs qui tournent bien, on a pas envie de les jeter comme un bête PC. Ils tournent toujours bien même s'ils sont dépassés. Et le gros avantage sur les PC, c'est qu'ils sont fabriqués avec des éléments en général de bonne qualité et ils ne cassent donc pas aussi vite que les compatibles IBM qui sont souvent assemblés avec du matériel aléatoire.

Mais d'abord, il faut surtout apprécier les machines. On ne devient pas _geek_ comme ça du jour au lendemain, ça vient après quelques frayeurs, comme quand la machine ne démarre plus, qu'on ne veut pas claquer une fortune chez un réparateur et qu'une fois la clean install effectuée ou son premier changement de disque dur est terminé, on est fier comme un bar tabac ::king:

Il suffit de lire le mode d'emploi et de s'y tenir, en douceur.

_The Mac is not dead, Long live the Mac :love:_


----------



## christophe2312 (14 Octobre 2010)

personnellement j utilise les trois


----------



## iMacounet (15 Octobre 2010)

Un Macintosh SE/30 vient d'arriver.


----------



## vega12 (15 Octobre 2010)

Un Macintosh ED 512k vient d'arriver...

La photo de la bête : http://www.flickr.com/photos/41659869@N07/5082050994/


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2010)

Pas de Mac supplémentaire, mais l'iMac G3 500 vient de reprendre du service en OS9 pour faire tourner des vieux jeux zen: Sly) dans la chambre du gamin.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2010)

vega12 a dit:


> Un Macintosh ED 512k vient d'arriver...
> 
> La photo de la bête : http://www.flickr.com/photos/41659869@N07/5082050994/



J'aime bien le parallèle avec le poster de l'iMac G3 .


----------



## iMacounet (15 Octobre 2010)

vega12 a dit:


> Un Macintosh ED 512k vient d'arriver...
> 
> La photo de la bête : http://www.flickr.com/photos/41659869@N07/5082050994/


Tu l'as acheté sur eBay, non ? 

Un IIe va bientôt arriver.


----------



## vega12 (15 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'aime bien le parallèle avec le poster de l'iMac G3 .


 

Merci !
J'essaye de faire un effort pour les photos...

Si je peux me permettre, j'aime bien celle la pour l'arriere plan :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41659869@N07/5076417924/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Tu l'as acheté sur eBay, non ?
> 
> Un IIe va bientôt arriver.


 
Oui !
Pour le lisa, j'ai tenus bon !
Pour l'Apple TV, pareil !

Pour le ED j'ai craqué ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2010)

En parlant de carte accélératrice , il m'en faudrait une pour le PowerMac g4 .

Pour les 'anciens' posters , tu les as eu ou ? .


----------



## vega12 (15 Octobre 2010)

Dans le 2° voyage dans la banlieue parisienne.... (voir plus haut)
comme la carte accélératrice... en fait j'ai plusieurs cartons pas encore ouvert.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2010)

Héhé , j'adore le poster des G3 , mais c'est juste introuvable .

Bonnes découvertes dans les cartons non ouverts .


----------



## iMacounet (15 Octobre 2010)

vega12 a dit:


> Merci !
> J'essaye de faire un effort pour les photos...
> 
> Si je peux me permettre, j'aime bien celle la pour l'arriere plan :
> ...



L'Apple TV n'etais pas trop cher, mais denudé de ses accessoires ...:rateau:

L'Apple Lisa est parti à plus de 600 ... Trop cher pour moi. 

T'as bien fait de craquer pour le ED, surtout que cette version doit être assez rare !


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Octobre 2010)

Petite Maj

Bah moi j'ai 22 Mac et autre (Collection oblige) même si les parents  sont pas  content (à cause de la plaçe à la maison) (en fait les 17 sont  dans ma  chambre d'environ 10m carré)

Le plus puissant d'abord : Powermac G4 MDD Dual-1.25 Ghz - 2 Gb de ram -  Geforce FX 5500 (pas 5200 !) - 80 Gb 7200 tours Seagate - Superdrive et  Combo - OS X 10.5.8

ensuite,

Le petit dernier : Apple IIe, Chat Mauve, expenssion mémoire 1 Mb, Duodisk, Monitor II, StyleWritter II -> Réparé et fonctionnel avec un 50 aine de disquettes !

Pré-Macintosh :

Apple IIe, Chat Mauve, expenssion mémoire 1 Mb, Duodisk, Monitor II, ImageWriter II
Apple IIe, Monitor II, drive compatible, Disk II card, ImageWriter II (le tout HS)

MAC :

iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz, 1.5 GB de Ram, 60 Go de HD,  ATI Readon 9550 32  Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.7, AP Extreme Bluetouch 2   (merci rachelka)
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 20 Gb DD, ATI Rage Pro  16 Mo, DVD, OS X 10.4.11
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz 256 de Ram, CD mange-disque, 10.4.11
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (THT et alim HS)
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz, 192 Mo de Ram, DD 8 Go et 2 Go, OS X  10.3.9 et 9.2
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC 603 66 Mhz, 24 Mo de Ram, DD 500 Mo, 7.6.1,  alim HS
Performa 5400/160 PowerPC 103ev 100 Mhz 86 Mo de ram, DD 1 Go, OS 9.1  (iTune 2 pour lire les MP3, bidouille )
MAC LC I, 2 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 6.0.8 <- System 6 
Mac LC II, 8 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 7.0.1
MAC LC III, 8 Mo, DD 1 GO, Ethernet, 7.5.3
Powerbook 100 Démarre mais ... DD HS, néon HS, se met en veille +  Disquette externe
Powerbook 145B, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 120 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel
Powerbook 165C, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 80 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel +  Disquettes d'origine
Powerbook 5300CS, PowerPC 603e 100 Mhz, 43 Mo de ram, DD 800 Mo, Mac OS  8.1 + CD externe
Powerbook G3 Bronze, PowerPC G3 333 Mhz, 64 Mo Ram (OK),DD4 Go (OK),   9.2.2 HS -> bientôt réparer grâce aux pièces de Pascal77  (ok mais smanque un inverteur Merci Pascal !)
Powerbook G4 Titanium (trop beau !!!  ) 500 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 40 Gb  DD, ATI Rage Mobility 8 Mo, DVD, OSX 10.4.11
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz, 512 Mo de Ram, 40 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9200 32  Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.7 (merci odré) 
iMac G5 ALS Rev B (merci Eric), PCC G5 2,0 Ghz, 1,0 GB Ram, 250 GB SATA   Maxtor, ATI Readon 9600 128 Mb, OSX 10.5.8 -> HS cm morte de chez   morte pross dessoudée et cg pareil !
Macintosh SE 30, 2 Mb, carte radius Pivot, 7.0.1 ! -> Fonctionne

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4èm Gen Bleu 8GB

iPhone 3G 8Gb (normalement réparé demain ) j'ai pété le vitre, fin le bas du système tactile et j'ai pété le LCD en me démontant  -> HS

Newton MessagePad 120 -> Merci DrFatalis

Et normalement bientôt un Apple II C (merci Eric)

Voila Pour Moi


----------



## iMacounet (18 Octobre 2010)

Pour ma part :

Mac LC II avec écran N&B
Mac SE/30
Apple IIc avec peritel chat mauve
Apple IIe avec deux Disk ][


----------



## PierreMoi (18 Octobre 2010)

J'en ai une vingtaine ou plus je pense. De moins en moins fonctionnent suite à une inondation et puis les piles qui lâchent :  des iMac (4 ou 5), des portables (dont le 1er, 7,5 kgs), des SE en nombre, des LC (j'ai adoré les LC&#8230, un Apple IIe (en état de marche), des 4400, deux ou trois Performa, voilà quoi. J'envisage de tout donner à qui voudrait en faire un usage sympa. J'ai aussi avec des câbles, des scanners, des imprimantes, des disquettes, des &#8230; pff, même le livre de programmation de l'Apple II ;-)


----------



## Langellier (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai environ 50 ordinateurs Apple dont bien sûr des macintosh :
depuis les apple IIe et GS (qui fonctionnent mais que je sais peu utiliser),
Deux mac portables (1ère génération 7kg) en panne, mais j'en ai un en état de marche en vue.
Des mac +, classic, SE, color, des LC (I, II, III et 475), des performa, PM,...
Je suis à la recherche de personnes intéressées et un peu plus compétentes en électronique pour les réparations.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée du prix du tout premier portable apple (1989) que peut-être je vais pouvoir acheter.
http://bernard.langellier.pagesperso-orange.fr/meninfo.htm


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
quatre macintosh:
j'avais une quinzaine de machines Apple  toutes données ici même,
des Performa et de la série LC: increvables,
reste deux iMac 400 et 500 DV qui servent à la retouche photo et aux scan de docs dont un utilisé pour gérer les fichiers son, et bien sûr mon Mini de l'année dernière qui sert surtout pour le Web et un iBook G3 d'occasion (sous utilisé) qui sert de magnétophone branché à la sortie son de l'ampli Nad,(grâce à Audacity),

c'est parfait, je me sens plus léger 

(j'ai aussi déstocké sur plusieurs années le parc des boitiers argentiques mais sujet H.S ),
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Vous m'impressionnez avec vos collections !
J'avais un MacBook pour le boulot et un iMac 20p avec Core 2 duo à la maison.
Un mac mini pour mes enfants.

Et je vends mon iMac car je suis passé du côté obscur de la force (Hackintosh).


----------



## JaiLaTine (19 Octobre 2010)

Pour l'instant un seule le dernier macbook mais c'est que le début


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2010)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Pour l'instant un seule le dernier macbook mais c'est que le début



Mais sans Mac 68k, ce ne sera jamais une vraie collection


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Octobre 2010)

Les 68K et PPC y'a que ça de vrais 

Désolé pas pu me retenir


----------



## Invité (19 Octobre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Les 68K et PPC y'a que ça de vrais



Faudra penser à virer le G5

de vrai


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Octobre 2010)

Le G5 pour moi n'est pas un PPC mais une boue intersidérale créer par Apple et c'est tout


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Le G5 pour moi n'est pas un PPC mais une boue intersidérale créer par Apple et c'est tout



+ + +


----------



## iMacounet (20 Octobre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Faudra penser à virer le G5
> 
> de vrai&#8230;


Vire le tiens ... 

J'ai acheté un reste de G4 MDD tiens ...

et je cherche carte mère/pross/cg pour MDD ...


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Octobre 2010)

Cool, moi le mien c'est un cadeau de patlek, fonctionne parfaitement après changement de CG, superbe machine


----------



## elisée (4 Novembre 2010)

J'ai mon MBP : snow leopard 10.6.4 Intel Core 2 Duo 2,26 ghz et 2MO ddr
Mon épouse : Mac Mini sous Tiger, un escargot comparativement au mien...


----------



## iMacounet (4 Novembre 2010)

J'ai :

Mac SE/30
Mac Plus
Performa 6300
LC II
LC III
LC 475
Apple IIc
Apple IIe (en rade)
Ecran couleur
Ecran noir et blanc
PM G4/400


----------



## Vivid (4 Novembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Nous, les collectionneurs, sommes toujours sous le charme des anciennes machines Apple & Macintosh. C'est une pasion à part entière, comme les pocketicaires et autres ...



je déterre..

A programmer ces machine sont super.

Avec le génialissime Code Warrior, pour faire du C, de l'assembleur, interfacer le C avec l'assembleur.
Visualisation de mon code compiler en asm ou asm et C, Macsbug..

Liberté, optimisation possible, outils a la hauteur.... :love::love::love:

'grapiller' de la puissance ou de la mémoire pour faire tourner un prg sur un SE/30


----------



## iMacounet (5 Novembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> je déterre..
> 
> A programmer ces machine sont super.
> 
> ...


Ah le SE/30 j'en ai un, magnifique machine. :love:


----------



## pbas400 (5 Novembre 2010)

macbook black 1ere génération
macbook pro 15 HD mat

iphone V1
iphone V4


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Novembre 2010)

> je déterre..
> 
> A programmer ces machine sont super.
> 
> ...



J'ai également un SE/30 et ... aussi en prog Hypercard !


----------



## Vivid (6 Novembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> J'ai également un SE/30 et ... aussi en prog Hypercard !



assez de ram sur le SE/30 ? j'ai encore la licence SuperCard


----------



## itobenmac (6 Novembre 2010)

Actuellement, j'en ai 2.

MacBook G4 mon outil principal de travail.
IMac G3 que je n'utilise que très peu maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Un MacBook G4 ? 


Et moi , j'ai un iBook Intel pour la peine .


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Novembre 2010)

et moi un Powerbook G5 

... passons 



> assez de ram sur le SE/30 ? j'ai encore la licence SuperCard



Bah non j'ai que 2 mo ... en plus sur le système 7 c'est la honte :rose:


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

Sans les iBidules j'en ai cinq.


----------



## itobenmac (7 Novembre 2010)

itobenmac a dit:


> Actuellement, j'en ai 2.
> 
> MacBook G4 mon outil principal de travail.
> IMac G3 que je n'utilise que très peu maintenant.



Arghhh autant pour moi !!! Fatigué vu l'heure !

Donc ce n'est pas un MacBook G4 mais un MacBook 2GHz Intel Core Duo ! 


Mea culpa !


----------



## iMacounet (7 Novembre 2010)

J'ai un iBook G3 à réparer que j'ai reçu hier. 

Ce qui fait 11.


----------



## mtcubix (7 Novembre 2010)

humm.. voyons voir ..

Mac LC
Performa 6460 
PowerMac 7100
PowerMac 7500

Mac G4 Cube
Imac 27 core i5 2.66


finalement ça n'en fait pas beaucoup
cela fait une moyenne d'un mac tous les 3. ans 
avec un écart_type très important


----------



## Piips (7 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part, 
il n'y a que mon MacBook Pro de 2008 chez moi mais bientôt viendra se rajouter un 
iMac 21,5" ou 27" (Je me tâte encore) ainsi que le nouveau MacBook Air (Ou le dernier MBP  )


----------



## JC484 (7 Novembre 2010)

depuis le 9/9/10 un Imac 21,5', depuis le 2/10/10 un MBP 13'... sinon un Iphone 4 32GO et un Ipod Nano 6G en 8GO.
Mordue de la Pomme


----------



## Anderssonpaul (7 Novembre 2010)

Macintosh Classic 
Apple Imac G3
Apple Imac G5
Apple Mac Pro
Apple mac mini
Apple Powerbook G4 15


----------



## rosagoku (10 Novembre 2010)

Imac 27"
Imac G5
2 Macbook ( inutilisés )
Macbook air
Macbook pro

Voilà


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2010)

rosagoku a dit:


> 2 Macbook ( inutilisés )



C'est par ici, mon bon monsieur


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est par ici, mon bon monsieur



Oh, te fatigue pas, tu peux m'envoyer un MP direct ça sera plus simple !


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Novembre 2010)

Inutilisé les Macbook ? Je pense qu'il plaisante.


----------



## clochelune (11 Novembre 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Macintosh Classic
> Apple Imac G3
> Apple Imac G5
> Apple Mac Pro
> ...




ici je suis toute triste d'avoir refilé mon eMac strawberry sous Mac OS 8.5 à mon frangin (pour ses classes, donc en même temps!)
après je suis passée à windaube puis n'en pouvant plus, retour sous Mac sous Tiger avec le MacBook (80 go - il aura 4 ans en janvier) car j'avais testé itunes et pris un iPod classique... 
le MacBook est sous Leopard
puis iPhone (3G, 8 go), puis iMac en décembre dernier (1 TO, 21.5 pouces sous snow leopard) puis iPad (34 go) en juin!!!


mais en rapport avec vos vieilles machines, je débute!!
mais je suis mordue! même si je trouve que la mode du glossy est pas fun sur les nouveaux iMac (ça va mais bon quand tu regardes un DVD tu vois les reflets quand c'est sombre... je me mets de côté pour moins me voir en miroir m'enfin... dommage l'absence d'écran mat... sur iPhone et iPad c'est pas utile, mais sur iMac... surtout pour nos infographistes, pas cool!)

windows, c'est out pour moi! j'adore Mac OS quant à moi...

sur mon PC, forte de mes quatre ans sans anti virus sur mon eMac OS 8.5 je n'en avais pas pris et 3 mois après j'ai été infesté, mon PC a été réparé et j'ai vite mis un anti cirus! et toutes ces maintenances à la noix me barbant, j'ai quand même tenté un Asus portable de 17 pouces, j'ai tenu un an (il est pour ma Maman) et j'ai repris Apple! le MacBook, puis l'iMac trois ans après mon MacBook étant archi plein, batterie HS, et 13 pouces en ordi principal et surtout ne me déplaçant de moins en moins vu le handicap qui allait en dégénérant et la fatigue avec, l'iMac fut mien! et à part son écran trop brillant (qui ne me dérange que quand je regarde des films) j'en suis ravie!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> toutes ces maintenances à la noix me barbant, j'ai quand même tenté un Asus portable de 17 pouces, j'ai tenu un an *(il est pour ma Maman)*



 Mon dieu, la pauvre femme, mais qu'a-t-elle donc pu te faire pour mériter ça ? :affraid:


----------



## hartgers (12 Novembre 2010)

Macintosh original
Macintosh LC
iMac G3 bleu
iMac Intel Core Duo blanc

On s'aperçoit vite que la durée de vie d'un Mac est vraiment looongue. Le LC marche toujours du feu de Dieu, peut-être qu'un de ces quatre je le bidouillerai un peu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2010)

hartgers a dit:


> Macintosh original



Qu'entends tu par là ? Mac 128 ? Mac 512 ? Mac + ?


----------



## sclicer (12 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part :
1 Cube
1 tournesol
3 G3
1 Imac Alu 2008
Et bientôt mon nouveau Mba 13" 2010

:love:


----------



## hartgers (12 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'entends tu par là ? Mac 128 ? Mac 512 ? Mac + ?



J'avoue que je n'en sais rien, la pauvre machine est rangé dans un bordel sans nom chez mon père  Dès que je l'atteindrai, je pourrai te répondre !


----------



## Coolsinus (12 Novembre 2010)

iMac 2008 20" 2.4 GHz, 2 GB RAM
MacBook Black 2006 13" 2 GHz, 1.667 RAM


----------



## Superparati (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Cela faisait un bout de temps que je n'étais pas passé par ici.
Je reviens sans les mains vides !

Il m'aura fallut beaucoup de patience pour atteindre un de mes objectif.
Avant de dévoiler mon cadeau de noël avec vous, faisons un état des lieux.

Mes macs sont éparpillés un peu partout, chez mes parents et dans mon chez moi  !
_J'ouvre MacTracker pour m'aider à tous les lister ^^_

- Apple _II_e
- Macintosh Plus
- Macintosh SE 30
- Macintosh Classic
- PowerBook 180c
- PowerBook 180c
- Performa 6320
- PowerBook 190cs
- PowerBook 1400c
- PowerBook 1400cs
- PowerMac 9600
- PowerMac Desktop
- PowerMac G3 B&W
- iBook Palourde BlueBerry
- iBook Palourde Indigo
- PowerMac G4 Gigabit Ethernet
- iMac G3 DV Indigo
- iBook G4 Dual USB
- iMac G4 17" _tournesol_
- iMac G4 15" _tournesol_
- PowerBook Alu 15"
- iBook G4 12"
- iMac intel 24"
- MacPro 1.1
- MacBookPro Unibody 15" 2009

En accessoire de particulier :

- Scanner Apple Color OnScanner 600/27
- Scanner Apple Color OnScanner 1200/30
- DuoDock II
- Newton 120
- Cinema Studio Display 15"
- Cinema Display 20"
- Portable StyleWriter
- Color StyleWriter 1500
- LaserWriter 4/600 PS


Voila pour la petite liste !  Je ne compte pas m'arrêter en si bon chemin  Mais diable j'ai besoin de place !

Bref tout ceci est bien beau, certain d'entre vous on peut-être la chance de les avoir pour la plus part cité ici.

S'il y a bien un Macintosh que peu de personne possède, c'est bien le Twentieth Anniversary Macintosh !
En abrégé cela donne TAM ou pour les connaisseurs le Spartacus !

_Ceci est une révolution ! _ &#8230; 

Je suis heureux de partager avec vous ce moment privilégier. Je rentre dans le cercle des rares possesseurs de Spartacus .
Le mien est en excellent état, livré dans son carton d'origine, avec tous ces accessoires divers et inimaginable ! bic, criterium !
La plupart des livres encore sous bliser !

La machine a aucun défaut, pas une seule rayure !
Une fois la tête dernière la bête, on y trouve :
- Carte PCI 2xUSB et 2 FireWire 400
- Carte ethernet 10BaseT
- Carte acceleratrice Crescendo G3 300Mhz 512Ko L2 
- 2x64Mo 

Je vous dirais parfait ! Oui chers lecteurs de macgeneration c'est génial ! 

À côté de cela, les bonnes nouvelles ne vont pas sans les mauvaises.
L'un des plus gros défaut de ce spécimen provient de l'écran. En effet celui-ci refuse de s'allumer.
Le Spartacus refuse de démarrer, il ne boote même pas sur le disque dur, aucun signe de vie à part le superbe dong à l'allumage. 

À chaud et sans prétention de connaitre le modèle, je penche sur un problème de pile.
D'après vous, la pile HS pourrait être la raison de ce bug ?

L'ancien propriétaire m'affirme que le Spartacus fonctionnait parfaitement il y a quelque temps, et je le crois.
Pour toutes réponses, veuillez s'il vous plaît, les glisser dans le fil de discussion prévu à cet effet.

À part cela, rien à dire.
Il me manque tout de même le 128ko, un cube et l'Apple I pour terminer les fondations de ma collection.


----------



## Superparati (22 Novembre 2010)

Après quelques instants de réflexions, je me suis plongé dedans la tête la première.
J'ai localisé le bouton de reset sur la carte mère. Reset effectuer le TAM renaît !


----------



## iMacounet (26 Novembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Après quelques instants de réflexions, je me suis plongé dedans la tête la première.
> J'ai localisé le bouton de reset sur la carte mère. Reset effectuer le TAM renaît !


Super!

L'Apple I, le 82 s'est vendu plus de 150,000


----------



## Superparati (26 Novembre 2010)

Oui !!! C'est quelque chose quand même !

Aller, encore 25 ans et le Spartacus en vaudra autant !


----------



## iMacounet (26 Novembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Oui !!! C'est quelque chose quand même !
> 
> Aller, encore 25 ans et le Spartacus en vaudra autant !


Peut être pas 25 ans, mais au moins dix ans.


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2010)

Heu, dans la société de l'offre et de la demande, ce n'est pas l'âge qui fait la valeur, mais la rareté


----------



## iMacounet (26 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Heu, dans la société de l'offre et de la demande, ce n'est pas l'âge qui fait la valeur, mais la rareté


Le Spartacus est rare, mais il ne se vends pas extremement cher.


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le Spartacus est rare, mais il ne se vends pas extremement cher.



Ca prouve qu'il n'est pas si rare ! 

Nan, mais j'arrête, on peut continuer longtemps comme ça !


----------



## iMacounet (27 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ca prouve qu'il n'est pas si rare !
> 
> Nan, mais j'arrête, on peut continuer longtemps comme ça !


Ben heu si, il l'est quand même ... Bon off sujet. 

et on reprends le sujet d'origine 

un LC vient d'arriver à la maison, ça fait le septième (dont deux hs)


----------



## Invité (7 Décembre 2010)

MAJ : 

Apple II GS
Classic II (mal barré, gros soucis en ce moment  )
Powerbook Duo 230 8/80 avec mini dock et lecteur de D7
2 StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400 (1 en prêt)
B/B 350
iMac G3@350(en prêt)
iMac G3@400
iBook 12 G3@500
iMac G3@600
iBook 14 G4@1,2
Mac Mini G4@1,25
MacBook C2D@2,00
*Mac Mini C2D@2,00*


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2010)

Alors en ce moment, du plus modeste au plus puissant, les 7 Mac de la maison :

- PowerBook Duo 230 (68030 33 Mhz) 12/80 + lecteur de disquettes Mac OS 7.6.1*

- PowerBook "Pismo" G3/500 1Go/provisoirement 2 Go + 120 Go externe**
- iBook G4 12' 800 Mhz 384 Mo/40 Go
- iMac G4 "Tournesol" 15' "USB2" 1 Ghz 512 Mo/80 Go
- iBook G4 12' 1,2 Ghz 1,25 Go/160 Go + 500 Go externe
- PowerBook G4 1,33 Ghz 768 Mo/80 Go
ces 5 là sous Tiger (10.4.11)

- PowerMac G4 "Fw800" 2x1,42 Ghz 2 Go/320+550 Go + 160 et 640 Go externes, avec écrans Apple Cinema Display 2003 20 pouces (1680x1050) + LCD Macway 17 pouces (1280x1024) sous Leopard (10.5.8)

(*) ce Duo a un clavier, mais il s'en cherche un autre (même dépourvu de ses touches), le sien fonctionnant assez mal &#8230; Si vous avez une épave

(**) à la recherche d'un disque P-ATA de 2,5 pouces d'au moins 10-20 Go (il a cédé son 40 Go à l'iBook 800), pareil, si vous avez ça dans un placard &#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (8 Décembre 2010)

Mac + avec clavier QWERTZ
SE/30 avec clavier et souris
LC x3/LCII/LCIII/LC475 avec claviers et souris
Performa 6300 clavier et souris
Ecran 12" N&B avec câble DB-15
Apple IIc avec cordon Chat Mauve et alim
iMac G3 Avec clavier et souris
PowerMac G4 Avec clavier/souris (Les mêmes que l'iMac)

Et un PowerBook ('Sais plus le modèle) va bientôt arriver, ainsi qu'un deuxième LC 475.

PS : j'envie Invité qui a un Apple II GS. 

Edit, j'ai donné un P-ATA de 20Gb il ya deux jours, si j'avais su que tu en cherchais un Pascal ...


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mac + avec clavier QWERTZ
> SE/30 avec clavier et souris
> LC x3/LCII/LCIII/LC475 avec claviers et souris
> Performa 6300 clavier et souris
> ...



Bizarre avec tout ce que tu es censé récupérer sur silicium, tu devrais en avoir trois fois plus. Et il faut que je pense à tes barrettes aussi ...


----------



## iMacounet (8 Décembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Bizarre avec tout ce que tu es censé récupérer sur silicium, tu devrais en avoir trois fois plus. Et il faut que je pense à tes barrettes aussi ...


De tout ce que j'ai une bonne partie vient de Silicium. 

Ahma, je dois en récuperer encore, mais le donateur fait le mort. :rateau:


----------



## zoubi2 (12 Décembre 2010)

Bon ben pour moi:

- un iMac 21" Intel 1 an 1/2
- un Mac Mini 6 mois
- un Power Book G4 4 ans

Tutti va bene (enfin, sauf la batterie du power Book)


----------



## iMacounet (12 Décembre 2010)

J'ai retrouvé le modèle du PowerBook c'est un 165. Avec son câble vidéo, sa sacoche, une souris ADB, et deux chargeurs. 

Le LC 475 qui sera accompagné de son clavier, et d'un HD 160 Mo

Et deux autres LC qui devaient arriver ...


----------



## iMacounet (15 Décembre 2010)

Mac + avec clavier QWERTZ
SE/30 avec clavier et souris
LC x3/LCII/LCIII/*LC475 x2* avec claviers et souris
Performa 6300 clavier et souris
Ecran 12" N&B avec câble DB-15
Apple IIc avec cordon Chat Mauve et alim
iMac G3 Avec clavier et souris
PowerMac G4 Avec clavier/souris (Les mêmes que l'iMac)
*PowerBook 165*

Et du non Macintosh, un IBM ThinkPad.


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Décembre 2010)

Salut tout le monde, 

@meleure : Tu a toujours un The Castle pour moi ? si oui je t'envoie le chèque

Sinon grâce au forum silicium mon Apple IIe re-fonctionne parfaitement après changement des module ram que j'ai pris sur une carte 64k 80 colonnes d'Apple IIe, en fait certaines des ram le boîtier plastique était ouvert et cassée sur le dessous et impossible à déceler, je soupçonne l'humidité prolongé qui pourrait en être la cause


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

-iMac 27"
-PowerMac QuickSilver (Bientôt 10 ans , il fonctionne toujours du tonnerre !)
- 2 iMac G3 (Bientôt 12 ans , fonctionnent aussi bien)




.


----------



## NQuoi (20 Décembre 2010)

iMac 27"
iBook G4
Cube (qui lui aussi fonctionne depuis 10 ans, et qui est sous 10.4.11)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> -iMac 27"
> -PowerMac QuickSilver (Bientôt 10 ans , il fonctionne toujours du tonnerre !)
> - 2 iMac G3 (Bientôt 12 ans , fonctionnent aussi bien)
> 
> ...





NQuoi a dit:


> iMac 27"
> iBook G4
> Cube (qui lui aussi fonctionne depuis 10 ans, et qui est sous 10.4.11)



pfff  Petits joueurs ! 

À ma droite : 10 ans révolus de bons et loyaux services, assure quotidiennement la diffusion musicale dans mon bureau, sous Tiger,

à ma gauche : 19 ans en début d'année prochaine, affiche toujours (en plus de l'écran de Mac OS 7.6.1) une santé d'enfer !




Et je suis loin de détenir le record !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> pfff  Petits joueurs !
> 
> À ma droite : 10 ans révolus de bons et loyaux services, assure quotidiennement la diffusion musicale dans mon bureau, sous Tiger,
> 
> ...



J'achèterais bien un Mac portable , mais malheureusement , quand je vois qu'un iBook G4 se négocie encore dans les 200-300 et qu'un PowerBook G4 dans les 200-400 , je trouve cela bien trop élevé .


----------



## melaure (20 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'achèterais bien un Mac portable , mais malheureusement , quand je vois qu'un iBook G4 se négocie encore dans les 200-300 et qu'un PowerBook G4 dans les 200-400 , je trouve cela bien trop élevé .



j'ai payé mon PB520 une poignée d'euros sur eBay


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> j'ai payé mon PB520 une poignée d'euros sur eBay



Et moi mon Duo230 : 10  à la brocante qui se tient tous les ans devant ma porte !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Je parle de G4 , pas de vieilleries .


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je parle de G4 , pas de vieilleries .



Ah ? Ben alors, c'est moins cher, les deux iBook G4 que j'ai (800 Mhz et 1,2 Ghz), on me les a donné (et dans les deux cas, c'était moi ou la benne)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Il faut connaitre les bonnes personnes .
A titre d'exemple , c'est Leyry Hynemonth qui m'a donné l'iMac g3 bleu et un ami qui m'a vendu son PowerMac G4 733Mhz pour 50 .

Je remercie d'ailleurs Leyry Hynemonth qui m'a aussi filé son adaptateur ADC>DVI , il va rendre vraiment de grands services .


----------



## polaroid62 (20 Décembre 2010)

J'ai un power mac g4 que j'ai eu pas cher et qui a rendu l'ame pour une raison inexpliquée : j'avais dans l'idée de remplacer le lecteur CD d'origine par un DVD je l'ai donc ouvert pour voir comment démonter le truc ,enlevé les cables d'alim du lecteur et voyant que c'était trop dur à enlever (je me demande bien pourquoi mais bon) j'ai abandonné et remis les cables ,depuis ce jour il ne fait plus qu'écran noir au démarrage
J'ai un imac core2duo 20" de 2008 ,j'ai un hackintosh en core i7 , et j'acquiers un mbp 13 à noel .


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il faut connaitre les bonnes personnes .
> A titre d'exemple , c'est Leyry Hynemonth qui m'a donné l'iMac g3 bleu et un ami qui m'a vendu son PowerMac G4 733Mhz pour 50 .
> 
> Je remercie d'ailleurs Leyry Hynemonth qui m'a aussi filé son adaptateur ADC>DVI , il va rendre vraiment de grands services .



Oui, il est précieux, hein ! :love:


----------



## HDen (22 Décembre 2010)

J'en ai trois présentement, un nouveau iMac pour bientôt (?):

-Macintosh LC II, Systeme Software 7.0.1
-Power Macintosh 7100/80, Systeme Software 7.5
-PowerMac G4 / 466, Digital Audio, OSX 10.2.8

HDen


----------



## Sucrier (22 Décembre 2010)

Juste un macbook blanc 2010 et une timecapsule .


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Janvier 2011)

Machine principale Mac book pro Penryn 2,4 que je viens de booster à 4 Go de RAM et un DD Hitachi 7200 tr 500Go (ces deux manip changent tout!).
Et toujours le Power Mac G5 1,8 qui a "cédé" son display 20" au MBP).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)

Le mac n'est plus ma machine principale (j'ai fini par lâcher mon Powerbook Lombard et vendre mon bi-G4 1.25) mais j'ai tout de même 47 mac maintenant (avec qques doublons tout de même  )

la liste du moment:
Apple IIc (x2), IIe (Boitier Europlus), Mac Plus, SE, SE FDHD, SE30 (x2), Classic (x2), Classic II, LC (x2), LC2, LC475, Performa 460, Quadra650, Quadra700, Mac Portable, Powerbook 145b, 165c, 180, 520c, 5300cs/100, G3/400, iBook Clamshell G3/300, PowerMac 4400, 5500, 6100 (x2), 7200, 9500, Workgroup Server 9150, G3 Beige 266 (x9), G3 Blanc/Bleu 350, iMac G3 Blue Dalmatian, Vert, Bleu, iMac G4 1.25


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2011)

musee.informatique a dit:


> Le mac n'est plus ma machine principale (j'ai fini par lâcher mon Powerbook Lombard et vendre mon bi-G4 1.25) mais j'ai tout de même 47 mac maintenant (avec qques doublons tout de même  )
> 
> la liste du moment:
> Apple IIc (x2), IIe (Boitier Europlus), Mac Plus, SE, SE FDHD, SE30 (x2), Classic (x2), Classic II, LC (x2), LC2, LC475, Performa 460, Quadra650, Quadra700, Mac Portable, Powerbook 145b, 165c, 180, 520c, 5300cs/100, G3/400, iBook Clamshell G3/300, PowerMac 4400, 5500, 6100 (x2), 7200, 9500, Workgroup Server 9150, G3 Beige 266 (x9), G3 Blanc/Bleu 350, iMac G3 Blue Dalmatian, Vert, Bleu, iMac G4 1.25



Il en manque quand même beaucoup je trouve ! :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

SE/30
LC (Plusieurs...)
Performa 6300
iMac G3 500 DV
PowerMac G4 AGP
Ecran 12" Monochrome
Macintosh Plus

Nouveautés

PowerMac G3 MiniTour
Macintosh SE

A venir : Classic, G3 Desktop, deux PM G4.


----------



## Elcétrois (9 Janvier 2011)

Hello,

perso c'est très modeste : 

- jusqu'à ce lundi :
* un LCIII au complet, écran d'origine, lecteur CD externe Apple, HP500C, le tout marche à merveille (pas rallumé depuis trois ans... )
* un Performa 6200/75 (je crois), qui a toujours merdé
* un Power G3 " Beige ", qui marche plus ou moins, souci d'install ou de DD je pense.
* un PowerMac G4 QuickSilver 733, acheté pour pièces, avec un souci d'alim
* un deuxième G4 idem, mon ordi d'usage jusqu'à ce lundi...

- depuis mardi, idem sauf : 
* le deuxième G4 en panne d'alim, suite à un crash sur les fils électriques à proximité de ma maison. Mettez des blocs de protection ! 
* un imac 21'5"   Mon seul Mac neuf à ce jour, Pfouaah, j'y ai laissé la peau d'un bras, mais quel confort !

Je suis bouche bée quand je vois la panoplie qu'ont certains ! Remarquez, j'ai neuf aquariums et vingt-huit motos, les Macs ça prend moins de place !

D'ailleurs si un collectionniste veut adopter des miettes de mon " parc ", just ask, au prix " du kilo ".

Bonne année à tous


----------



## jacjac (9 Janvier 2011)

Pour l'instant, j'ai un intel 2007 alu 4 Go sous Leopard qui ronronne et un iPhone ; je vais passer à snow leopard pour pouvoir utiliser le mac app store ; je pense m'équiper prochainement d'un MacBook Pro


----------



## iMacounet (9 Janvier 2011)

Elcétrois a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> perso c'est très modeste :
> 
> ...


Avec plaisir.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2011)

Des miettes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Des miettes ?



Il avait demandé un concasseur au père Noël, sans doute


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2011)

Humm en Mac:

-iMac 21.5".
-iMac 27".
Donc deux, mais bien plus en iDevices. 
Ravi des deux!


----------



## corloane (10 Janvier 2011)

au risque de paraitre minimaliste :
MBA 11'
IPhone 4

et c'est déjà beaucoup!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Elcétrois a dit:


> D'ailleurs si un collectionniste veut adopter des miettes de mon " parc ", just ask, au prix " du kilo ".
> 
> Bonne année à tous


il faut être dans quelle région pour adopter ? :rose:


----------



## Muse3107 (17 Janvier 2011)

Alors  Mac 21,5" i3.                                                              MacBook blanc ( plus de chargeur )  et en matos Apple  : ATV 160G., Time capsule 2TO , iPhone 4 et j espère bientôt un iPad


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Janvier 2011)

Va falloir renommer le sujet pour remplacer "Mac" par "produits Apple".


----------



## Poleri (19 Janvier 2011)

corloane a dit:


> au risque de paraitre minimaliste :
> MBA 11'
> IPhone 4
> 
> et c'est déjà beaucoup!



MBP 15' & Iphone IV pour moi et comme tu l'as dit, c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Superparati (26 Février 2011)

Hop, un nouveau venu dans ma caserne !
Un PowerMac 7200/90 mais sans écran, ni clavier/souris j'ai pas de place


----------



## iMacounet (26 Février 2011)

Trois nouveaux venus :

Quadra 700
PM9600 350Mhz (Upg Sonnet G4@800)
PMG3 B/B 400Mhz

Collection complète > http://collection2macs.over-blog.fr/


----------



## Superparati (26 Février 2011)

Je dois avoir la même carte sonnet que toi dans mon 9600.
Au final c'est bien mais on reste en dessous des performances d'un bon MP G3 à 400Mhz sous os x
Tant que l'on reste sous OS 9.2 c'est du tonnerre ! 

Si tu comptes remplacer ta carte graphique pas une plus rapide, je te conseille de trouver une bonne ATI rage et ça sera déjà bien ! J'ai installé une ATI 9200 et je n'ai pas vraiment gagner en performance à cause du bus PCI trop lent 33Mhz *


----------



## iMacounet (26 Février 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Je dois avoir la même carte sonnet que toi dans mon 9600.
> Au final c'est bien mais on reste en dessous des performances d'un bon MP G3 à 400Mhz sous os x
> Tant que l'on reste sous OS 9.2 c'est du tonnerre !
> 
> Si tu comptes remplacer ta carte graphique pas une plus rapide, je te conseille de trouver une bonne ATI rage et ça sera déjà bien ! J'ai installé une ATI 9200 et je n'ai pas vraiment gagner en performance à cause du bus PCI trop lent 33Mhz &#8230;*


Ouais, en 9.2 ça dépote comme config, fluide pour internet (soft) Adobe Dimensions, Photoshop, Illustrator. 

Ouais, une Sonnet Crescendo G4@800Mhz

Edit : Un PMG3 400 ça va pas mal quand même ce truc, mais faut changer le DD et pousser la RAM à 1Gb pour avoir un truc qui avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Un PMG3 400 ça va pas mal quand même ce truc, mais faut changer le DD et pousser la RAM à 1Gb pour avoir un truc qui avance.



Sous OS 9, alors, parce que 128 Mo sous OS X pour un "petit" G3 comme ça, ça risque de pas le faire ! 

C'est con, hein, de ne pas connaître la différence entre "Gb" et "GB"


----------



## Jean-marie B (26 Février 2011)

Un Imac 21,5 I3 3,2 Ghz
Un MacBook Pro 13
Un Mac Mini
Un Imac G3 bleu


un Iphone 3GS

Et depuis peu : 0 PC et 0 partition windows sur Mac

jm


----------



## iMacounet (26 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sous OS 9, alors, parce que 128 Mo sous OS X pour un "petit" G3 comme ça, ça risque de pas le faire !
> 
> C'est con, hein, de ne pas connaître la différence entre "Gb" et "GB"


Il a 384mo le mien


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il a 384mo le mien



Ce qui lui fait donc 3 Gb !


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2011)

MàJ:
- PB Wallstreet 266/PDQ (je ne sais même plus  )
- PB Titanium 400 : (2001: 10 ans en janvier  )
- Mac Mini G4 1.5 (2006)
- iMac 27" i7 (2010)

J'ai liquidé le bipro G5 2x2.5 avec l'Apple Cinema Display. PA macgé:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Une honte 

Un petit changement :

-MacBook air rev a
-tout le reste


----------



## Superparati (1 Mars 2011)

J'ai récupéré un Powerbook 15" 1,67Ghz 1Go 160Go ATI 9700 64Vram en bon état visuel mais qui présente quelques problèmes. Il s'éteint tout seul quand il a trop chaud, les ventilateurs n'ont même pas le temps de se faire leur travail.
Soit les ventilateurs sont HS soit l'air circule très mal !

Il sens fort la cigarette, je pense qu'il doit en avoir plein les poumons. je vais devoir opérer !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Bonne chance !

Quelles sont les chances de réussite docteur ?


----------



## Superparati (1 Mars 2011)

Hmm.
La procédure est simple.

J'ouvre la bête, je nettoie avec minutie à l'aide de l'aspirateur et d'un pinceau puis je terminerai pas évaluer les dégâts. Si je dois fait appel à des donneurs d'organe pour en remplacer certains, comme un ventilateur.

Entre mes mains il a 100% de chance de réussite !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Me voici rassuré 

Tu utilises un aspirateur ? Je préfère une bombe À air comprimé perso .


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sous OS 9, alors, parce que 128 Mo sous OS X pour un "petit" G3 comme ça, ça risque de pas le faire !
> 
> C'est con, hein, de ne pas connaître la différence entre "Gb" et "GB"


X.1 tournait pas trop mal sur mon lombard 400MHz à l'époque ^^ avec 384Mo de ram sinon rien par contre


----------



## Superparati (1 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Me voici rassuré
> 
> Tu utilises un aspirateur ? Je préfère une bombe À air comprimé perso .



J'aime bien l'aspirateur
Mais à utiliser avec beaucoup de précaution


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> J'aime bien l'aspirateur
> Mais à utiliser avec beaucoup de précaution



Tant qu'il n'y a aucun contact direct entre l'embout plastique (ou les poils de la brosse) chargé(s) d'électricité statique par le frottement continu des particules aspirées, et les composants, utiliser l'aspirateur directement sur l'ordi peut effectivement éviter de devoir l'utiliser pour le reste de la pièce où se font les travaux, alors que de ce point de vu, les "dispositifs soufflants" &#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

Un PowerMac G4 "MDD" est arrivé aujourd'hui !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Un PowerMac G4 "MDD" est arrivé aujourd'hui !



Ben chez moi, c'est le contraire : le G4 MDD (Fw800) est parti  dans un coin du bureau, son alimentation en rideau !


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben chez moi, c'est le contraire : le G4 MDD (Fw800) est parti  dans un coin du bureau, son alimentation en rideau !


Ah pas cool pour toi. 

Et tu es sur un iBook là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2011)

Là, oui, mais mon fils m'a aussi passé son mac Mini (C2D 2 Ghz), mais il tourne sur le clonage de son disque système, là. Par contre, plus de scanner (SCSI) et bien qu'ayant ressorti tout ce que j'avais comme boîtiers externes, il me reste deux disques internes "orphelins".


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

Sur ce coup la, je ne pourrais pas t'aider, je n'ai pas de boitier de HD externe IDE. 

c'est un bi pro 1,42 le tien non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> c'est un bi pro 1,42 le tien non ?



Oui !


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui !


Et tu le garde ton PowerMac ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et tu le garde ton PowerMac ?



Ben oui, dès que j'ai l'occasion je le remets en service, le type avec qui je vais bosser à la rentrée a une adresse pour les faire réparer, donc si je n'en trouve pas une autre (d'alim), je ferais remettre celle là en état !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Le don n'aura pas duré long feu .

PowerMac G4 QuickSlver forever .


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le don n'aura pas duré long feu .
> 
> PowerMac G4 QuickSlver forever .


Les QS peuvent tomber en panne à tout moment aussi. 

Mon MDD (Bi pro 867Mhz) je l'ai acheté en panne de vidéo, alors que c'etait une panne de RAM !)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

J'avais 2 quicksilver , jamais une panne .

J'espère que tu as réussi à en trouver , de la ram .


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'avais 2 quicksilver , jamais une panne .
> 
> J'espère que tu as réussi à en trouver , de la ram .


Dedans il y avait 2x 512 Mo (Une HS, l'autre ok) et 2x256 Mo (Les deux HS)

Mais c'est impressionnant le bruit de cet ordinateur. À côté de ça moi qui trouvais mon PC de bureau bryuant il est silencieux à côté du Windtunnel MDD, et l'iMac j'ai l'impression qu'il est en fonctionnement passif sans ventilos !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Pire q'un QS ?

Car il n'est pas mal dans son genre non plus .


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pire q'un QS ?
> 
> Car il n'est pas mal dans son genre non plus .


Tu mets deux QS en fonctionnement, avec les DD qui grattent. :rateau:

À côté, mon G4 Sawtooh, fait un bruit raisonnable (Alimentation d'origine)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mais c'est impressionnant le bruit de cet ordinateur.



Alors, faut faire la mise à jour du firmware, il sera toujours bruyant, mais a un niveau plus supportable (mais plus élevé quand même que mon ancien G4 (audio-numérique 733 Mhz). Mon Fw800, il n'y avait que pendant le début d'un redémarrage à chaud, qu'il se prenait pour une tuyère de Mirage IV, le reste du temps, c'était nettement plus discret !


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mars 2011)

Merci pascal


----------



## Silverscreen (18 Mars 2011)

Avant, il ne me serait pas venu à l'idée d'avoir plusieurs ordis, mais faut dire aussi que mes macs durent plus longtemps que le cycle d'obolescence logiciel qui va avec. En gros, les applis que j'utilise sont de plus plus en plus gourmandes, les macs à la peine avec, mais toujours vaillants pour le reste.

Donc j'ai :
- un MBP 15" Core 2 Duo (ma machine principale) 2.5 Ghz de début 2008
- un MBP 15" Core 2 Duo 2.33 Ghz de 2007 utilisé en UC (écran brisé) par ma femme
- un MacMini G4 pour l'instant inutilisé mais que je dois réinstaller pour les enfants
- un iPad v1 : celui de ma femme.
- en commande : un MBP 15" Core i7 2,2 Ghz

Plus un vieil iMac G3 Myrtille avec le lecteur CD HS que j'ai récupéré il y a longtemps du boulot et dont je sais plus quoi faire. Les PC sont recyclés en pièces détachées pour les proches, en général.
Ah et un iMac tournesol récupéré aux encombrants mais il manque trop de pièces : jamais pu le remettre en état. Dommage, j'adore son look !

À terme, je pense vendre les 2 anciens MBPs et le MacMini et acheter un iMac au refurb pour la famille, enfants compris. Chacun sur son profil, c'est quand même super easy à gérer


----------



## ubusky (18 Mars 2011)

yop,

un imac 24''
pour le boulot : un macbook ( c'est mon troisième, le premier a été remplacé suite à la mise à jour du matériel, le deuxième n'a malheureusement pas survécu à sa quatrième chute...)
une appleTV
un iphone 3G (veillissant)


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mars 2011)

Mac Plus​​SE FDHD​​SE/30​​LC​​LC II​​LC 475 x2​​Performa 6200​​Performa 6300​​Performa 6360@G3 400Mhz (Sonnet)​​PowerMac G3 B/B 400Mhz​​PowerMac G4 AGP 400Mhz ​
*
PowerMac G4 MDD Bi 867Mhz*​​PowerBook 165​​PowerMac G3 MiniTour​​PowerMac 9600@G4 800Mhz (Sonnet)​​Moniteur 12" Noir & Blanc ​​Moniteur 12" Couleur ​

Apple IIc​
*
ImageWriter II*​

Cartes d'Apple IIe​
​
Les niouzes sont en gras. ​


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2011)

Je viens de récupérer un iBook G4 blanc, KP à répétition au démarrage, l'ancien propriétaire s'est fait plaisir avec le dernier MBP 15" 
Reste à savoir ce que je vais réussir à en faire, ça n'a pas l'air software&#8230; à l'AppleStore le gars semblait opter pour un pb de carte mère :/


----------



## Superparati (27 Mars 2011)

Il y a quelques semaines j'ai récupéré un iMac G3 Tangerine 266Ghz 160Mo sous OS 8.6 !
- Souvenir souvenir !

Jusqu'à hier je n'avais pas eu le temps de m'en occuper. Après un démontage dans les règles ajout de pâtes thermique, reset sur la carte mère, l'iMac est reparti comment en quatorze  !^^

Il me manque tout de même le couple clavier/souris et le câble d'alimentation adéquate


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mars 2011)

Moi, un PowerMacintosh 8500.

Edit : J'avais oublié l'Apple IIGS.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2011)

teo a dit:


> Je viens de récupérer un iBook G4 blanc, KP à répétition au démarrage, l'ancien propriétaire s'est fait plaisir avec le dernier MBP 15"
> Reste à savoir ce que je vais réussir à en faire, ça n'a pas l'air software à l'AppleStore le gars semblait opter pour un pb de carte mère :/



S'il a une barrette installée, ôte la et voit si ça change quelquechose, sinon, Apple Hardware test !


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2011)

Hardware Test OK. J'ai du mal à enlever le clavier, donc difficile d'enlever la RAM mais c'est ce que je vais faire de toute façon un de ces 4.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2011)

teo a dit:


> Hardware Test OK. J'ai du mal à enlever le clavier, donc difficile d'enlever la RAM mais c'est ce que je vais faire de toute façon un de ces 4.



Tu as pensé à donner un demi-tour de tourne-vis plat sur le voyant "verr num" entre F5 et F6 pour déverrouiller le loquet (vérifie avec un bon éclairage, il est transparent et assez difficile à distinguer, mais en tournant le voyant, tu dois le voir sortir ou entrer) ?

Une fois déverrouillé à ce niveau, tu tires vers toi les deux loquets, entre esc et F1, et entre F11 et F12/Eject, et tu fais basculer le haut du clavier vers toi, c'est normal que ça résiste, il est retenu par deux aimants assez costauds, un vers le milieu des touches "F" et l'autre en bas vers le "alt" de droite, mais si le loquet central est déverrouillé, il doit venir.

Si tu n'as pas les DVD d'origine, j'ai celui de l'AHT et des logiciels complémentaires en double, fais le moi savoir, je t'en ferais passer un par mon fils.


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Mars 2011)

bonjour,
Un petit nouveau a la maison
Un macbook blanc (2008) 2,2ghz , en remplacement de l emac( le flash pénible sur le net et la carte video trop faible) de ma fille 
Achetez une misere , ,RAS pas de soucis avec , juste un disque dur poussif, bientôt changer
Lors du changement du dd je vais en profiter pour lui faire un bon nettoyage particulièrement les ventillos( qui n ont rien pour l instant)


----------



## Azaly (1 Avril 2011)

j'avais un iMac 20" de 2008, je viens de le vendre et j'ai acheté un Macbook Blanc...


----------



## ari51 (1 Avril 2011)

Pareil pour moi, j'avais un imac 24" et un macbook white, maintenant j'ai "plus" qu'un macbook white (non je ne suis pas a plaindre) mais un mbp va bientôt faire son entrée donc pour l'instant 1 (monologue OFF)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

49 pour moi
Allez on y croit, je m'arrête à 50 :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2011)

Je viens de récupérer un MacBook blanc à retaper, il est presque complet, il ne lui manque qu'une dalle (il en a une, mais cassée) &#8230; et aussi deux trois bricoles : la carte mère (mais j'ai le caloduc et le ventilo), la mémoire, le lecteur optique, le disque dur, le clavier, le chargeur et la batterie ! :rateau:


----------



## Invité (1 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je viens de récupérer un MacBook blanc à retaper, il est presque complet, il ne lui manque qu'une dalle (il en a une, mais cassée) &#8230; et aussi deux trois bricoles : la carte mère (mais j'ai le caloduc et le ventilo), la mémoire, le lecteur optique, le disque dur, le clavier, le chargeur et la batterie ! :rateau:



En gros t'as une coque de MB ? Mais il manque la noix !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2011)

En gros ! 



EDIT ah ben nan, j'ai aussi l'inverter qui est encore en état !


----------



## iMacounet (1 Avril 2011)

J'ai récuperé un iBook G3 700Mhz sans clavier ni RAM. Je ne sais pas si il fonctionne ...


----------



## elamapi (1 Avril 2011)

imac mid 2010 + imac late 2009 + (en ce moment) macbook pro late 2008 +iphone 4 + iphone 4


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai récuperé un iBook G3 700Mhz sans clavier ni RAM. Je ne sais pas si il fonctionne ...



Alors répare nous ça .

Y'avait pas un problème de chipset graphique sur ce modèle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai récuperé un iBook G3 700Mhz sans clavier ni RAM. Je ne sais pas si il fonctionne ...



Tous les zibouc G3/700 ont 128 Mo de Ram soudés sur la carte mère, mets-y un clavier USB au cul, et essaie de le démarrer sur un quelconque CD d'installation !


----------



## iMacounet (1 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Alors répare nous ça .
> 
> Y'avait pas un problème de chipset graphique sur ce modèle ?


J'ai pas de chargeur. 

Oui, il me semble.


----------



## Invité (1 Avril 2011)

T'as vendu le clavier ?
Il y était non ?


----------



## iMacounet (1 Avril 2011)

Invité a dit:


> T'as vendu le clavier ?
> Il y était non ?


Pas celui que tu m'as envoyé, un autre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

Allez , une petite liste :

-iMac G3 Blue , 400 ou 500Mhz 
-PowerMac G4 800Mhz
-MacBook Pro 13" i5


Ah oui , j'ai une CM et des enceintes d'iMac g3 qui trainent , au cs ou quelqu'un est interessé .

@invité , je crois que je t'avais proposé un proco 733Mhz pour Quicksilver , si tu es toujours interessé , mp


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ah oui , j'ai une CM et des enceintes d'iMac g3 qui trainent , au cs ou quelqu'un est interessé .



perso, depuis que j'ai le Mac Mini, je lui ai branché une paire d'enceintes d'iMac G3, esthétiquement, ça reste discutable, mais sur le plan sonore &#8230; Grooosse amélioration !

Curieusement, de toute la collec de Mac de la maison, le "Mini" est le seul dont la sortie audio ait assez de pêche pour faire fonctionner ces enceintes convenablement 




Bon, c'est surtout pour quand je regarde un film, pour la zique, j'ai autre-chose


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

J'ai les companion 2 pour les films , et quand je suis sur batterie , les enceintes du pro suffisent , à bas-moyen volume : Les voix sont claires , c'est suffisant


----------



## iMacounet (2 Avril 2011)

Moi, l'iMac est toujours branché sur mon système audio (2x Jamo 100w + 2x sony 100w "Colonnes")


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

waouhhhh j'ai enfin trouvé un autre tournesol 17" :love::love::love:


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2011)

j'ai trouver ça ce matin  :






un Rare 600Mhz, reste a voir si il fonctionne


----------



## didgar (3 Avril 2011)

Salut !

Cool le Flower Power !

Moi c'est jeudi que j'ai acquis à distance ceci :






Fonctionnel et complet, il m'attend ... chez mon frère à 889 kms de chez moi 

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (3 Avril 2011)

Les 600Mhz ne sont pas spécialement rares, mais c'est le modèle "Flower Power" qui fait sa rareté.


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2011)

c'est bien ce que je dit  une rare Flower Power 600 Mhz, il n'y a pas qu'a tester, le restaurer, lui adjoindre le bon clavier et la bonne souris et direction les PA  si il marche pas la coque ira comme boite a chat


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> si il marche pas la coque ira comme boite a chat



A noter qu'elle pourrait aussi remplacer celle d'un banal "Rubis" en état de marche acquis à vil prix, par exemple !


----------



## didgar (3 Avril 2011)

Salut !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> un *banal "Rubis"*



Second degré je présume 

Il m'a fallu un _certain temps_ pour trouver celui-là http://gardid.free.fr/apple/vente/imac_ruby/ et le revendre à un collectionneur !

[edit]Dans le genre banal, je vais avoir à vendre un Grape complet avec clavier/souris assortis et un Lime malheureusement sans clavier/souris "Lime" ![/edit]


A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2011)

Bon, j'ai mis "Rubis" parce que c'est la première couleur qui me soit venue à l'esprit, cela dit, des iMac G3 600, j'en ai donné, via MacGe, à des membres du forum, trois parfaitement opérationnels, deux "Snow" et un "Anthracite", l'an passé (ou en 2009, je sais plus trop), donc c'est vrai que l'idée de payer pour en acquérir un ne m'effleurerait même pas


----------



## didgar (3 Avril 2011)

Salut !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> des iMac G3 600, j'en ai donné trois : deux "Snow" et un "Anthracite" l'an passé (ou en 2009, je sais plus trop) .../...



Tu es un saint homme 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> .../... donc c'est vrai que l'idée de payer pour en acquérir un ne m'effleurerait même pas



Pourtant ça se vend plutôt ( très ) bien si la machine a été démontée/nettoyée [ c'est long et chiant ] et légèrement upgradée !

A+

Didier


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2011)

je sais plus si j'ai un support pour carte airport, j'ai déjà une  carte airport qui traine :rateau:

@ didgar si tu en cherche j'ai des cartes airport extreme


----------



## didgar (3 Avril 2011)

Re !



macinside a dit:


> @ didgar si tu en cherche j'ai des cartes airport extreme



La tout de suite je n'en ai pas besoin mais j'en prends bonne note  Tu les vends à quel prix => MP !

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (3 Avril 2011)

Salut Didier, j'ai une AP Extreme, mais je ne sais pas si elle fonctionne.

Je suis bien luné aujourd'hui, je peux te la donner.


----------



## kisbizz (3 Avril 2011)

moi j'ai toujours mon rubis et je ne compte plus le donner a qui que ce soit  .

 il y a quelques année  j'ai voulu le donner a une école mais il ne voulaient pas de mac , j'ai voulu le donner a ma mère qui adore l'utiliser chez moi mais elle refuse car l'informatique lui fait peur .

aujourd'hui il traîne encore sur mon bureau , il est parfait pour occuper les petits enfants d'amis qui viennent nous rendre visite .

plusieurs fois j'ai pensée a l'utiliser comme telé , là c'est le moment , je vais le brancher et espérer qu'il a supporté le déménagement .


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai mis "Rubis" parce que c'est la première couleur qui me soit venue à l'esprit, cela dit, des iMac G3 600, j'en ai donné, via MacGe, à des membres du forum, trois parfaitement opérationnels, deux "Snow" et un "Anthracite", l'an passé (ou en 2009, je sais plus trop), donc c'est vrai que l'idée de payer pour en acquérir un ne m'effleurerait même pas



2009


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

un flower power :love: miam


----------



## iMacounet (6 Avril 2011)

Un de plus, un eMac G4 1Ghz.


----------



## rhodmac (7 Avril 2011)

Sympa le Flower Power.

J'aimerai bien me trouver un Tournesol, mais les prix restent quand même chers, vu l'age de la machine. Il garde une bonne cote après des fans, certainement la raison. mais bon 150/200 euros pour un 15/17".... ça fait un peu cher quand même. le cube a pas mal baissé par contre.

sinon, je dois avoir une bonne 20aine de Macs

Mac 512, Plus, SE, SE/30, LC2, PW 7100, PW G3, MacMini, MacBook CodeDuo, Color, et autres....

il me manque TAM, Cube, Tournesol, un 840av (j'avais assisté à sa présentation lors d'un keynote à Paris) et je serais heureux.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

j'ai un 15" en rab (tournesol) mais il fait drôlement la tête, merci au "neuneu" qui me l'a refourgué)
et dès que j'ai un peu de temps, j'ai de quoi remonter un 17" 800MHz mais avec un inverter HS


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2011)

musee.informatique a dit:


> dès que j'ai un peu de temps, j'ai de quoi remonter un 17" 800MHz mais avec un inverter HS



Vu que la plupart des décès de tournesols viennent de leur alimentation, un inverter de 17", ça doit se trouver !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

mission impossible pour l'instant


----------



## iMacounet (8 Avril 2011)

Je prépare ma future acquisition ... Un Cube, ou un Tournesol ... :love:

et un MacBook, enfin j'espère.


----------



## BBh (10 Avril 2011)

Un iMac G5 21' 3,6 GHz Intel Core i3 (2011)
Un power Mac G5 PPC dual 1,8 GHz (2004)


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> Sympa le Flower Power.



le disque dur est a changer, j'ai un 80 Go dans un tiroir et 2X512 Mo a lui mettre aussi


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Avril 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> bonjour,
> Un petit nouveau a la maison
> Un macbook blanc (2008) 2,2ghz , en remplacement de l emac( le flash pénible sur le net et la carte video trop faible) de ma fille
> Achetez une misere (300&#8364 , ,RAS pas de soucis avec , juste un disque dur poussif, bientôt changer
> Lors du changement du dd je vais en profiter pour lui faire un bon nettoyage particulièrement les ventillos( qui n ont rien pour l instant)


...........Erreur de frappe desole


----------



## loucy26 (26 Avril 2011)

J'ai 8 mac !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2011)

loucy26 a dit:


> J'ai 8 mac !



Ouuuuuiiiiiii  Mézenkor ? :rateau:

Je sais bien que le titre du topic, c'est "combien", mais tu as aussi le droit de nous dire lesquels


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2011)

Ben des macs


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Avril 2011)

- MacBook Pro 15 2010 2,53 GHz, GeForce GT 330m, 4 Go, SSD 128 Go 
- MacBook Air 11,6 2010 1,60 GHz, GeForce 320m, 4 Go, SSD 128 Go (en cours de livraison)


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2011)

Depuis une semaine dans la collection:
PowerMac G3 Blanc et Bleu 300Mhz Mac OS 9.2
PowerMac G4 Ethernet 400Mhz Panther
Le reste:
PowerMac G4 Cube 450Mhz Léopard
Powerbook G4 titanium 550Mhz Léopard
iBook G4 1,2Ghz Léopard
MacBook Pro intel core duo: HS
MacBook Pro intel core 2 duo (ordinateur principal et actuel) 15" Snow Léopard
iMac G5 2Ghz CM HS.
Voilà.

Ah j'oublié, PowerBook 1400cs sous Mac OS 9.2


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

-MacBook Pro 110 Degrés (Je compte le vendre , il chauffe trop , je n'imagine pas en plein été)
-iMac G3 , Indigo , 500Mhz , 512Mo 
-PowerMac G4 800Mhz , 1Go
-eMac qui va partir à la poubelle car c'est une vraie daube , fait trop de bruits , le cable ivan qui est mort et je n'ai pas envie de le remonter .


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2011)

Je prend ton eMac !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

Il est bousillé le machin (Démonté , mal remonté , demain il part aux poubelles) , il me reste la CM si tu veux .


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2011)

Tant pis! il me fallait tout ou rien... Mais tu peut toujours donner la CM à des utilisateurs de MacGé:

http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/dons-de-mac-v2-et-autres-materiels-operationnels-303649.html

Au lieu de perdre un mac inutilement, perds-le intelligemment


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

1 > Nappe IVAN morte , on la change pas comme ça
2 > Le Mac était dans un très mauvais état cosmétique , et des pièces étaient défectueuses (enceintes , et j'en passe).
3 > L'eMac est trop lourd pour l'envoi , j'ai préféré récupérer certaines pièces.


----------



## TAGA (27 Avril 2011)

Personnellement 2 portable et un de bureau

J'ai un imac 24inch (2009) 3.06GHz , 1TB 7200RPM , (Qui me sert de serveur multimedia)
Un ibook G3  (2003) 900MHz, 60GB (Qui me sert de carnet d'adresse)
Macbook pro (2008) 2.16GHz, 512GB SSD (Qui me sert pour tout le reste 

Donc voila


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il est bousillé le machin (Démonté , mal remonté , demain il part aux poubelles) , il me reste la CM si tu veux .



Bonjour,
La CM c est une 1,25ghz?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

Nope , 700Mhz , les tous premiers .


----------



## iMacounet (29 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Depuis une semaine dans la collection:
> PowerMac G3 Blanc et Bleu 300Mhz Mac OS 9.2
> PowerMac G4 Ethernet 400Mhz Panther
> Le reste:
> ...


Qu'est ce qu'il a ton MacBook Pro HS ?

Moi, j'attends la livraison d'un Macintosh 128k. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Nope , 700Mhz , les tous premiers .


Les eMacs sont bryuants...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

On aurait dit un réacteur d'avion le machin , insupportable , surtout comparé à un iMac G3 :love:.

Tu vas avoir un collector dis voir .


----------



## iMacounet (29 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> On aurait dit un réacteur d'avion le machin , insupportable , surtout comparé à un iMac G3 :love:.
> 
> Tu vas avoir un collector dis voir .


Ouais, mais c'est moins pire que le MDD.

Ouais un superbe collector. :love:


----------



## Onmac (29 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'il a ton MacBook Pro HS ?


Quand je le démarre, la lumière de veille reste allumée sans bouger. J'entend les ventilos qui tourne. Il chauffe rapidement (4-5min après, il est brulant) 
Je n'entend pas le DD. (je l'ai changé mais rien n'y fait)
Il ne démarre pas en FW. J'ai aussi changé la RAM.
Fait les reset d'Apple: PRAM, VRAM, SMU etc...
Pas d'image à l'écran.
Actuellement, il est vidé de son HDD, RAM, lecteur DVD (HS) Batterie (Qui ne tient plus que 40-50min max.
Et il manque quelque visse qui, avec le temps sont parties. 
J'ai renoncé à le réparé depuis longtemps. Si toute fois, tu connais ces symptômes, je veux bien de ton aide ! 



iMacounet a dit:


> Moi, j'attends la livraison d'un Macintosh 128k. :love:




Whaaaoooo ! C'est un vieux de la veille ! Où l'as-tu acheté?

Je suis en train de négocier pour un MacintoshTV de 1993 vendu avec Mac OS 7.6.1 et 16mb de RAM


----------



## iMacounet (29 Avril 2011)

Un Macintosh TV ? La classe 

Sur Leboncoin, pas cher mais en panne.


----------



## Onmac (29 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Un Macintosh TV ? La classe



Moins que ton futur 128k ! Le tiens est encore plus collector !

Par rapport au MBP HS, je t'ai envoyé un MP


----------



## iMacounet (29 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Moins que ton futur 128k ! Le tiens est encore plus collector !


Je sais, mais un Macintosh TV c'est quand même rare. 

Edit, je n'ai pas de MP de toi.


----------



## Onmac (29 Avril 2011)

Oui, c'est vrai que c'est assez rare... Je l'ai eu pour 180euros avec TOUT les accessoires :love: 
Bizarre, je vais t'en renvoyé un alors...


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Nope , 700Mhz , les tous premiers .



C est dommage pour moi ,je recherche une CM 1,42ghz a overclocke a 2ghz


----------



## iMacounet (29 Avril 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> C est dommage pour moi ,je recherche une CM 1,42ghz a overclocke a 2ghz


si tu veux je vends un emac 1Ghz 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------




Onmac a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai que c'est assez rare... Je l'ai eu pour 180euros avec TOUT les accessoires :love:
> Bizarre, je vais t'en renvoyé un alors...


ah ça va, pas trop cher

recu mp, et répondu


----------



## Onmac (29 Avril 2011)

Ouais ouais... ça va ! Je le reçoit jeudi ! :love: Vivement !


----------



## iMacounet (29 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ouais ouais... ça va ! Je le reçoit jeudi ! :love: Vivement !


Moi je reçois mon 128k dans la semaine, j'ai hate ! mais il faut avant que je trouve la panne !

j'ai peut être un plan pour un 512k :love: 

NB mp repondu


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi je reçois mon 128k dans la semaine, j'ai hate ! mais il faut avant que je trouve la panne !
> 
> j'ai peut être un plan pour un 512k :love:
> 
> NB mp repondu



Je savais que l'Apple store avait des problèmes de délai, mais à ce point

Sinon j'ai regretté de ne ne pas avoir ramassé un performa déposé en bas de mon immeuble avant que les gosses ne s'amusent à le casser


----------



## iMacounet (29 Avril 2011)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je savais que l'Apple store avait des problèmes de délai, mais à ce point
> 
> Sinon j'ai regretté de ne ne pas avoir ramassé un performa déposé en bas de mon immeuble avant que les gosses ne s'amusent à le casser


Ouais, déplorable.


----------



## Karlan (30 Avril 2011)

J'en ait pô 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Ouais, déplorable.



Ah donc vaut mieux aller directement a l'Apple store a Paris.


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

Tout à fait !


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

Karlan a dit:


> J'en ait pô
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------
> 
> ...


Tu n'as donc pas lu que j'attends la livraison d'un Mac 128k ? *Macintosh 128K - Wikipédia*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)

Ils en ont en stock à l'Apple Store , tu pourras le rapporter au Genius Bar , si le tien est en panne .


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ils en ont en stock à l'Apple Store , tu pourras le rapporter au Genius Bar , si le tien est en panne .


Ah chouette ! Est ce qu'ils ont des 512k aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)

Non , mais ils ont des Apple III , avec processeur Sandy ° .


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , mais ils ont des Apple III , avec processeur Sandy ° .


Cool ! Ça fait 11ans que je l'attend enfin la mise à jour du Mac !


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , mais ils ont des Apple III , avec processeur Sandy ° .


Ah chouette !! 

Et des PowerMac G4 à processeur intel core i5 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2011)

Bof, tous les ordis de la planète ont toujours eu des processeurs "sandy", vous croyez que c'est quoi, le silicium ? C'est du sable, rien que du sable


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

Mais oui ! Et tout les téléphones on des  puces A5 d'Apple et nous vivons dans le pays de Candy !!!


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Mais oui ! Et tout les téléphones on des  puces A5 d'Apple et non vivons dans le pays de Candy !!!


Mais non, dans le pays charlotte aux fraises. 

Et les iMacs ont des processeurs recouverts d'une couche d'or.


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

Et leur coque en argent blanc.
Et bien sûr, les iPhones en Diamant, c'est logique !


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Et leur coque en argent blanc.
> Et bien sûr, les iPhones en Diamant, c'est logique !


Biensûr, c'est chez Norêve ! http://www.noreve.com/category/Smartphone_Apple/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPhone_Diamants.html


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

Pour le prix de la housse, on peut avoir ça:
http://store.apple.com/fr-business/configure/Z0M4?mco=MTg2OTQ5OTk


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Pour le prix de la housse, on peut avoir ça:
> http://store.apple.com/fr-business/configure/Z0M4?mco=MTg2OTQ5OTk


Un Mac Pro avec une superbe config.


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

Ouais c'est ça. Enfin pour moi, ça sera quand j'aurais gagné au loto !
Franchement il n'y vraiment que le proprio des yatch de St Trop pour acheter ça !
Si la dame oublie son téléphone avec sa housse, non seulement elle perd sa housse mais plus grave encore, elle perd son iPhone !!!!
Bref... 

EDIT: Je trouve qu'on diverge du sujet principale non?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ouais c'est ça. Enfin pour moi, ça sera quand j'aurais gagné au loto !
> Franchement il n'y vraiment que le proprio des yatch de St Trop pour acheter ça !
> Si la dame oublie son téléphone avec sa housse, non seulement elle perd sa housse mais plus grave encore, elle perd son iPhone !!!!
> Bref...
> ...


L'iPhone, c'est materiel ... Quand tu as de sous ... 

J'ai bien l'impression aussi...


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

Revenons au sujet principal: *Combien de Macs avez-vous chez vous?*
Pour ma part il faut rajouter bientôt un MDD bi 867...
iMacounet vous en dira plus sur lui que moi...


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Revenons au sujet principal: *Combien de Macs avez-vous chez vous?*
> Pour ma part il faut rajouter bientôt un MDD bi 867...
> iMacounet vous en dira plus sur lui que moi...


Tu feras très bien la description de ta futur nouvelle machine. 

Moi, un 128k, un MBP HS, et trois autres machines (non Apple)

Voilà.


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

Pas de problème !  
Bonne soirée !


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Pas de problème !
> Bonne soirée !


Yep, bonne soirée!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Pas de problème !
> Bonne soirée !





iMacounet a dit:


> Yep, bonne soirée!



Bon, si on se recentrait un poil sur "combien de Mac" (et lesquels) ? Pour les échanges de civilités, je vous rappelle que vous disposez d'autres moyens (le MP entre autres)


----------



## iMacounet (3 Mai 2011)

Un de plus, 128k !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

ctropzinzuste


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

Lui manque plus que le LISA à iMacounet


----------



## Onmac (4 Mai 2011)

Ouais ! 
(LISA=Macintosh XL ?) 
Ou encore un Apple I, ceux en bois ! 
A propos, qui à vu le film "Pirate of silicon Valley" 
Qui raconte la création d'Apple et de Microsoft ?


----------



## iMacounet (4 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ouais !
> (LISA=Macintosh XL ?)
> Ou encore un Apple I, ceux en bois !
> A propos, qui à vu le film "Pirate of silicon Valley"
> Qui raconte la création d'Apple et de Microsoft ?


@Etienne : il me manque le 512k et biensur le Lisa (ainsi qu'un Apple IIe) 

@musée.informatique 

@OnMac : vu ce film, j'ai beaucoup aimé ! et un apple I ça coute très cher (un apple I s'est vendu plus de 150.000euros il ya pas longtemps)


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2011)

Ah tu a le 128k, moi je vient d'en trouver un mais le mac ne sont plus dans mes prioritées. Dépenser 50&#8364; pour un 128K, c'est pas cher mais je préfère les mettres aillieur maintenant.

Par contre tu vas acoir un MBP, même HS c'est génial, si c'est la cm qui est morte n'oublie pas de me l'envoyer  En général ça fonctionne mieux chez moi.

Ah oui, je vais ouvrir un topic sur un problème dingue que j'ai eu avec mon Powermac. (les condenateur HS ont encore frapée) et pourtant c'est un PM G4.

Mon dernier Mac, l'Apple IIe ! Que j'ai réparer et qui fonctionne parfaitement (in box en plus)

Heu ... je crois qu'il faut stoper la dérive ? :rateau:

Petite Update

Petite update de ma collection ...

Bah moi j'ai 22 Mac/iDevice (Collection obblige) même si les parents sont pas content (à cause de la plaçe à la maison)

Le plus puissant d'abord : Powermac G4 MDD Bi-Pro 1,25 Ghz, 2 Go de ram (PC-3200), Geforce FX 5500, 80 Gb 7200T
Le petit dernier : Apple IIe (carte chat mauve, 80 colonnes + carte 1mb de ram) + Monitor II + Duodisk + Joystick 

iMac G5 rev B 2,0 Ghz, 1 Go de ram, 250 GB, ATI Radeon 9600 (merci eric !) HS
Powerbook G4 Titanium (trop beau !!! ) 500 Mhz, 512 Mo de Ram, 40 Gb DD, ATI Rage Mobility 8 Mo, DVD, OSX 10.4.11
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz, 512 Mo de Ram, 40 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9200 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.8 (merci odré)
iBook G4 14", 1.44 Ghz, 1,5 Go de Ram, 40 Go de HD, ATI Readon 9550 32 Mo et OSX Léopard 10.5.8 (merci rachelka)
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz, 640 Mo de Ram, 20 Gb DD, ATI Rage Pro 16 Mo, DVD, OS X 10.4.11
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz 256 de Ram, CD mange-disque, 10.4.11
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz, 192 Mo de Ram, DD 8 Go et 2 Go, OS X 10.3.9 et 9.2
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC 603 66 Mhz, 24 Mo de Ram, DD 500 Mo, 7.6.1, alim HS
Performa 5400/160 PowerPC 103ev 100 Mhz 86 Mo de ram, DD 1 Go, OS 9.1 (iTune 2 pour lire les MP3, bidouille )
MAC LC I, 2 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 6.0.8 <- System 6 
Mac LC II, 8 Mo, DD 40 Mo, 7.0.1
MAC LC III, 8 Mo, DD 1 GO, Ethernet, 7.5.3
Powerbook 100 Démarre mais ... DD HS, néon HS, se met en veille + Disquette externe
Powerbook 145B, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 120 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel
Powerbook 165C, 4 Mo de Ram, DD 80 Mo, 7.5.3 + sacoche + manuel + Disquettes d'origine
Powerbook 5300CS, PowerPC 603e 100 Mhz, 43 Mo de ram, DD 800 Mo, Mac OS 8.1 + CD externe
Powerbook G3 Bronze, PowerPC G3 333 Mhz, 64 Mo Ram (OK),DD4 Go (OK), 9.2.2 (pas de chargeur, donc peut pas testé)
Macintosh SE/30, 4 Mo de ram, 20 Mo DD, OS 7.0.2

iPod Nano 4G 8Gb Bleu
iPhone 3G 8 GB iOS 4,2,1

Voila Pour Moi


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2011)

Je sais plus ou j'en étais mais un iMac 21,5 (2011) vient de rejoindre les autres&#8230; 

L'eMac va terminer au grenier et ma compagne passera sur mon G5 20"&#8230;

Voili, voilou&#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (8 Mai 2011)

Hier, j'ai rentré un Performa 5200 avec clavier/souris/cordon d'alim.
Un Peforma 6500 sans HD ni CM

Je vous laisse voir ma collection à cette adresse ---> http://collection2macs.over-blog.fr/

Je me diversifie ... J'ai rentré un gros lot de Thomson hier, et en début de semaine j'ai rentré deux Amiga 500 et un Hector 1 (Micronique)

Bon, c'est pas du Mac, mais bon ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Je sais plus ou j'en étais mais un iMac 21,5 (2011) vient de rejoindre les autres
> 
> L'eMac va terminer au grenier et ma compagne passera sur mon G5 20"
> 
> Voili, voilou


C'est quel modèle d'eMac ?


----------



## Onmac (8 Mai 2011)

Enfin fini de bricoler mon nouveau MDD 2x867Mhz  (Merci iMacounet !  ) avec 1,25Go de RAM
2 disques dur: 1 de 80GO et l'autre de 40GO
Lecteur DVD/CD Sony (à propos, on peut mettre 2 lecteur DVD sur un MDD? j'ai vu qu'il y avait la nappe IDE double mais j'ai pas testé)
CG:NVIDIA GeForce 8600 je crois+ATI Rage128 Pro
WIFI+Bluetooth
Carte Gigabit Ethernet
Mac OS X.5.8

Je pense que j'ai tout dit


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2011)

Salut !



Onmac a dit:


> .../... fini de bricoler mon nouveau MDD 2x867Mhz



Si les proc sont certifiés 933 ( voir photo ci-dessous ) tu peux overclocker à 1Ghz ( par proc bien sûr ) sans pb. Je l'ai déjà fait deux fois, vendu les machines et jamais entendu parler d'un quelconque pb par la suite.






On peut lire "XPC7455" et en dessous "RX*933*PC".

Et voilà le résultat :






A+

Didier


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est quel modèle d'eMac ?


Message envoyé par MP


----------



## Bazaille (12 Mai 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Ah tu a le 128k, moi je vient d'en trouver un mais le mac ne sont plus dans mes prioritées. Dépenser 50 pour un 128K, c'est pas cher mais je préfère les mettres aillieur maintenant.



Ou trouves-tu des 128K a ce prix la???

Pour ma part environ 50 machine sous mac OS et une dizaine d'iPods


----------



## iMacounet (12 Mai 2011)

Bazaille a dit:


> Ou trouves-tu des 128K a ce prix la???
> 
> Pour ma part environ 50 machine sous mac OS et une dizaine d'iPods


J'ai trouvé le mien sur Leboncoin, pour 60. Mais en panne.


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Mai 2011)

Bon bah c'est la même annonce que iMacounet que j'ai vu, j'ai pas appelée car c'est souvent l'analog board qui claque dans les 128k et on trouve plus de THT, de plus si la pile à coulé, bonjour l'état de la cm


----------



## iMacounet (14 Mai 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Bon bah c'est la même annonce que iMacounet que j'ai vu, j'ai pas appelée car c'est souvent l'analog board qui claque dans les 128k et on trouve plus de THT, de plus si la pile à coulé, bonjour l'état de la cm


J'ai pas encore pris le temps de le démonter. Il ya un affichage, mais avec des lignes.

Je suis sur un coup pour récuperer 6 ordinateurs Macintosh.


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Mai 2011)

Des lignes, vire la batterie horloge et prie pour qu'elle n'est pas coulées, sinon ça me fait penser a la ram mais sur le 128k elle est soudées à la cm


----------



## iMacounet (15 Mai 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Des lignes, vire la batterie horloge et prie pour qu'elle n'est pas coulées, sinon ça me fait penser a la ram mais sur le 128k elle est soudées à la cm


Y avait pas de batterie horloge, et les contacts sont un peu oxydés ...


----------



## Invité (15 Mai 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Y avait pas de batterie horloge, et les contacts sont un peu oxydés ...



Bizarrement dans le manuel on ne voit pas de pile, mais en premières pages :



> Specifications
> Memory - 2
> Memory
> RAM ROM PRAM
> ...


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Mai 2011)

Oui donc y'a bien une pile, de toute façon c'est obligé pour maintenir l'heure


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui donc y'a bien une pile, de toute façon c'est obligé pour maintenir l'heure



Bien sûr qu'il y a une pile !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
BINGO ! deux eMac de plus (vide grenier) à restaurer,
total : 1 mac mini intel , 3 iMac 500DV, 3 eMac 17 1Ghz....
Faut que je consulte je viens de rechuter :mouais:
(je rêve encore d'un tournesol 17', c'est grave ?)
Patrick JJ


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

Mon MacBook Pro i5 a été remplacé par un MacBook Unibody 2.4Ghz, et c'est juste parfait !
Demain, un PowerBook Ti 667Mhz viendra rejoindre l'iMac G3 ainsi que le PowerMac G4 .

Prochain objectif : Un Tournesol :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

et voilà 
un 15" HS 700MHz, un 17" avec le cache d'écran, l'inverter, soudure du cable video sur la mobo HS 800MHz et un 17" ressuscité qui marche magnifiquement 1.25Mhz
(si qqun se sent de les réparer, je suis ouvert aux échanges ^^ )
(pas touche au chat  )


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2011)

tu cherche quoi en échange ?


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Mai 2011)

Je lui est déjà envoyé un MP  Pas de réponse pour le moment

iMacounet : Toujours OK pour le 128K ? Y'a le lecteur externe + housse + clavier + souris + disquette ?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Je lui est déjà envoyé un MP  Pas de réponse pour le moment
> 
> iMacounet : Toujours OK pour le 128K ? Y'a le lecteur externe + housse + clavier + souris + disquette ?


je t'ai envoyé un mail


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Mai 2011)

Imacounet m'as oublié :mouais:
Pjj


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Imacounet m'as oublié :mouais:
> Pjj



iMacounet a une mémoire de poisson rouge, mais ça n'est pas une raison pour poster "hors sujet", on n'est pas dans "don de pièces détachées", ici !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Mai 2011)

Excuse moi Pascal 
mais c'est la seule façon de le faire réagir 
Pjj


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juin 2011)

Un PowerMac G4 QuickSilver 800Mhz ! Mais alim quasi HS.


----------



## Onmac (3 Juin 2011)

Tu m'avais pas dit que tu avais une alim d'ATX?


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juin 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Tu m'avais pas dit que tu avais une alim d'ATX?


Si, mais je doute qu'elle soit compatible avec ce modèle.

Et ton iMac G5 re fonctionne ?

En fait je me retrouve avec deux Power Macs en panne


----------



## Onmac (3 Juin 2011)

OK.
Je sais pas, j'ai la nouvelle CM, mais je ne l'ai pas encore installée. 
Je pense avoir un autre iMac G5 (le même) vers fin de semaine prochaine. 
Sur mon G5 actuel, le disque à lâché, il faut que je rachète des barrettes et que je monte la CM.
Il faut aussi que je trouve le temps

Tes PowerMacs HS, c'est le QuickSilver et ton G5 ?
Je cherche un PowerMac G5. 
Comme ça, j'aurais, G3, G4, G4MDD et G5 
Je cherche aussi un iMac G4 
Peut être trouver un intel


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juin 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> OK.
> Je sais pas, j'ai la nouvelle CM, mais je ne l'ai pas encore installée.
> Je pense avoir un autre iMac G5 (le même) vers fin de semaine prochaine.
> Sur mon G5 actuel, le disque à lâché, il faut que je rachète des barrettes et que je monte la CM.
> ...


C'est G4 533 et G4 800 
iMac G4 si j'en avais un je ne l'échangerais pas!


----------



## Onmac (4 Juin 2011)

OK. 
T'as encore ton PowerMac G5? 
Et le MacBook Pro ? T'as réussi à le réparer ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2011)

un G4 bipro 450 dont le disque système est down dommage, il avait atteint 10 ans. Il suffirait que j'installe OS X sur un disque de moins de 80Go mais la flemme 
un Powerbook Ti 667 en pièces (il fonctionne, juste il a chu enfin, exactement, j'ai chu dessus et faut pas choir sur ce genre de choses :casse: ) : il m'a toujours déplu par son ventilateur se mettant en route toutes les 3mn (ce qu'il chauffe ce bordel)
un Mac Mini G4 qui fait des trucs dans son coin et sous la télé aussi un petit voyou qui trafique. Bon, il vient d'arriver à la maison, on va voir s'il m'obéit quand même (c'est mon deuxième mini d'ailleurs)
un IMac 27" tout neuf, apple care tout neuf, etc premier modèle des 27" 2011, il a récupéré l'écran 19" samsung du 19" (et aussi de feu mon iMac 24" revendu) en version portrait pour afficher diverses choses (genre mail, itunes, adium, etc)

pas ici mais sous ma maintenance de fer  :modo:
un imac 21,5" chez le frangin, que je tiens à jour :hosto: lors de voyages en famille
un iMac G3 blueberry (chichi) donné à mon petit neveu :bebe: (ex-ordi offert aux parents)
et un iMac Intel 17" offert à ma maman pour son anniversaire :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h01 ----------

sinon, ya aussi l'iMac G4 de mon coloc et parfois son powerbook G4 alu aussi&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> un G4 bipro 450 dont le disque système est down dommage, il avait atteint 10 ans. Il suffirait que j'installe OS X sur un disque de moins de 80Go mais la flemme COLOR]sinon, ya aussi l'iMac G4 de mon coloc et parfois son powerbook G4 alu aussi



Pourquoi "de moins de 80 Go" ? Si tu mets un disque de "120 Go" tu auras 111 Go de disponible, et si tu mets un disque de 160 Go (qui en fait 149 en réalité), tu auras 128 "vrais" Go de disponibles, parce que la limite de 128 Go de cette machine, ce sont des "vrais" Go, des Go à 2 puissance 30 octets, et pas à 10 puissance 9, donc, sur le 160, tu ne "perds" que 21 Go, mais ça te permet d'avoir le plus gros disque que cette machine puisse supporter.

À titre d'info, un G4 bi-pro 450, sous OS X, ça tourne à peu près comme un "mono-pro"  733 (j'avais pu comparer, un de mes clients en avait un, et moi, j'avais un audio-numérique à 733 Mhz  Ils étaient à peu près à égalité sur tous les "bench-tests).


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juin 2011)

Un Apple IIe farpaitement bien fonctionnel, avec son moniteur d'origine !


----------



## Superparati (12 Juin 2011)

Hello 

Quand il n'y en a plus il y en a encore !

J'ai récupéré dernièrement de l'Apple _II_e, Apple _II_c sans moniteur.
Un PowerMac G4 Cube en bon état ! Il me manque juste l'alimentation ^^
Un PowerBook 190, sans alimentation et enfin un iBook G3 600Mhz dual USB 

Dans les prochains jours je vais certainement récupérer une Palourde Blueberry :love:


----------



## rhodmac (14 Juin 2011)

rahhhh une parloude, un G3 600, une cube, mazette 

si qqun a une palourde :love:


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juin 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> rahhhh une parloude, un G3 600, une cube, mazette
> 
> si qqun a une palourde :love:


haha j'en ai une


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

Un seul et unique en attendant un Mac Pro comme poste fixe. 

Actuellement j'ai un MacBook Pro 15" 2010 2,4 GHz écran mat HD.
Il est prévu de le booster par le remplacement du HDD par un SSD et pourquoi pas passer de 4Go à 8Go de RAM.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> haha j'en ai une


pareil, orange la mienne ^^
7 sur une brocante


----------



## rhodmac (17 Juin 2011)

7 euros, rahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## semac (17 Juin 2011)

Je prends le fil en cours de route... et un peu tard, mais mieux tard que jamais à ce qu'il paraît 

J'ai un iMac 21,5" et un MacBook Air 13" et bien sur l'iPhone 4


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2011)

Tout est dit dans ma signature..!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

'Soir

j'ai un iMac alu depuis janvier 2009, un iPad, un iPhone


----------



## Onmac (23 Juin 2011)

Un de plus, un iBook G3, il manque le clavier et un HD. (Merci iMacounet !  )


----------



## iMacounet (23 Juin 2011)

Tiens, ça fait un petit moment que j'ai pas ramené de pomme à la maison...


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juin 2011)

De moins en moins de Mac à la maison vu qu'il y a de plus en plus de iOs devices (iPad2 dernièrement)


----------



## groudon41 (26 Juin 2011)

moi , j'ai perso : imac dv g3PPC bleu et blanc  , imac g3PPC orange ( bientôt , en aout ) imac G4PPC tournesol , un scanner apple (la flemme de fouiller dans mes carton pour le retrouver ) et une imprimante apple ( pareil que pour le scanner ) 
a mon pere : imac G5 intel  , iphone 3g . 
en tout : 7 objet tamponé apple .


----------



## Onmac (26 Juin 2011)

L'iMac G5 intel=pas possible
G5=PPC
intel= bah intel... 

D'après moi, tu veut dire que tu as un iMac INTEL blanc ? (comme les G5?) 

Tu vendrais ton Tournesol ?


----------



## Superparati (9 Juillet 2011)

La quête contenue ! 
Je dois dire que j'arrive à un stade ou un choix va devoir être pris ! Mon appartement ne ressemble plus à grand chose^^

Je vais faire du tri d'ici quelques semaines ! En attendant, je vous présente les dernières recrues 
- PowerBook Wallstreet 12"
- Macintosh Plus phase II
- PowerBook 100
- PowerBook 140
- PowerBook 180c
- PowerBook 520
- Macintosh portable :love:

Pour l'ensemble des ordinateurs cité ci-dessous je n'ai pas les alimentations  Ils ont été récupérés chez ICLG  good !


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juillet 2011)

En tant que collectionneur, je veux être informé de ton tri en premier !


----------



## groudon41 (9 Juillet 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h27 ----------




Onmac a dit:


> L'iMac G5 intel=pas possible
> G5=PPC
> intel= bah intel...
> 
> ...


oui . pour le imac intel blanc , a fait une erreur moi 

pour le tournesol , je ne peu pas le vendre , c'est le seul qui a encore internet auquel je peu accéder rapidement , car si il faut que j'attende que mon pêre lache le sien pour aller sur internet ... en plus , je l'adore .
si je trouve d'autre tournesol pas cher , je te filerais les lien si tu veux .



Superparati a dit:


> La quête contenue !
> Je dois dire que j'arrive à un stade ou un choix va devoir être pris ! Mon appartement ne ressemble plus à grand chose^^
> 
> Je vais faire du tri d'ici quelques semaines ! En attendant, je vous présente les dernières recrues
> ...



si tu donne ou vent a pas cher un des ordinateur portable , je suis preneur ...


----------



## iSylvain (15 Juillet 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h27 ----------
> 
> 
> oui . pour le imac intel blanc , a fait une erreur moi
> ...



De meme =)


----------



## Onmac (15 Juillet 2011)

Un &#63743;TV à la maison ! Je viens de recevoir mon AppleTV et hop branché en 5min, c'est quand même super cool ! En ce moment, il fait la mise à jour ! Et puis le design ! Vraiment incroyable !! :love: 

Prochains achats: iMac 27" et TimeCapsule !


----------



## Mac Aoc (19 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part,

Un MacBookPro 13" + Mac Mini Intel Core 2 Duo + Apple TV +Time Machine +Iphone 4 Perso +Iphone 3 GS Pro + Iphone 3 GS Perso de ma femme + Ipod Nano V de mon fils, ca commence a faire beaucoup, c'est pire que le tuning, des que tu commence, tu ne peux plus t'arrêter.


----------



## Onmac (19 Juillet 2011)

Je sais pas si on compte les iPods, si oui, j'écris un livre


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Je sais pas si on compte les iPods, si oui, j'écris un livre



Je ne sais pas s'il y a un fil similaire à celui-ci dans les forums iGeneration, mais ici, ce sont les Mac qu'on compte (et à l'origine, l'esprit de la chose c'était les "vieux" Mac, les "Mac de collec" !


----------



## Onmac (19 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas s'il y a un fil similaire à celui-ci dans les forums iGeneration, mais ici, ce sont les Mac qu'on compte (et à l'origine, l'esprit de la chose c'était les "vieux" Mac, les "Mac de collec" !



Ça depend de ce que tu entends par "vieux mac" 
Ça depend où tu arrête ta gamme de "vieux mac" 
Si tu t'arrêtes au G5 ou si tu t'arrêtes au Mac du style performa.

Mais bon, c'est vrai que chacun déborde un peu et j'en suis le premier en parlant de mon &#63743;TV et de mon mac sous intel pas vieux du tout.

Si on s'en tiens juste au titre: 
*Combien de Macs avez-vous?*


----------



## val212 (20 Juillet 2011)

J'ai commencé récemment 
- Un PowerMac G5
- Un iMac G5 17"
- Un Macbook blanc 13"
- Un Macbook pro 15"


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2011)

Moi ce que j'ai comme Macs ?

iMac Intel Core2Duo "Blanc" 17" Late 2006.
PowerMac 9600 avec une carte PowerPC G4 Sonnet G4@800Mhz - 1GO
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Quadra 700 RAM doubler - 700Mo 
PowerMacintosh G3 Beige MiniTower

Ça compte les Apple II ? 

Si oui j'ai les trois Apple II (IIe, IIc, IIGS) (Il me manque un Apple III)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Juillet 2011)

depuis vendredi 3 mac:
Power Mac G5 2005 
Mac book pro C2D 2008 (ordi principal depuis cette date).
et flambant neuf iMac 27" core i5. Qui prend la place du display 20" sur mon bureau en fait.


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi ce que j'ai comme Macs ?
> 
> iMac Intel Core2Duo 2Ghz "Blanc" 17" Late 2006.
> *MacBook CoreDuo 2Ghz "Blanc" 13" *
> ...


Un petit nouveau.


----------



## Onmac (5 Août 2011)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> depuis vendredi 3 mac:
> Power Mac G5 2005
> Mac book pro C2D 2008 (ordi principal depuis cette date).
> et flambant neuf iMac 27" core i5. Qui prend la place du display 20" sur mon bureau en fait.



Que fais-tu de ton PowerMac si tu as un iMac ?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Que fais-tu de ton PowerMac si tu as un iMac ?


Mais sapue les G5.  Juste le design est très bon sur ces ordinateurs


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Que fais-tu de ton PowerMac si tu as un iMac ?



il est en vente avec son écran display 20"

http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/167652/cat/56

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h05 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Mais sapue les G5.  Juste le design est très bon sur ces ordinateurs



je ne dirais pas cela, un G5 à 1,8 est aussi puissant que les premiers iMac/ mac mini intel core duo (qui ne sont pas compatibles Lion non plus) et aucun de ces derniers n'offre la possibilité d'ajouter des cartes PCI et de changer la carte graphique.


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2011)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> il est en vente avec son écran display 20"
> 
> http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/167652/cat/56
> 
> ...


Ouch, le prix ! 490.00 

Quand j'avais mes iMacs G5 (17" & 20") Tous deux cadencés à 1.8Ghz, il y avait des lenteurs avec Flash, notament YouTube (Je ne pouvais pas ouvrir une deuxième page web) Mais c'etait quand même de bonnes machines tout de même.

Maintenant j'ai un Intel et c'est beaucoup mieux, pas de lenteurs avec Flash (ou très peu) je peux m'en servir tout à fait normalement, de même pour le MacBook, même si c'est un CoreDuo !

Le problème des G5 c'est qu'il ya beaucoup de pannes sur ces modèles ... Je préfère encore les G4, mais superieur à 1Ghz.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2011)

Parti ouane : ze lappetopes




De gauche à droite


PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992 : 68030  à 33 Mhz, 12Mo/80Mo
PowerBook "Pismo" de 2000 : G3/500 Mhz, 1Go/80Go
iBook G4 12" de 2003 : G4 800 Mhz, 384 Mo, 40 Go
iBook G4 12" de 2005 : G4 1,2 Ghz, 1,25 Go/160Go
PowerBook G4 12" de 2004 : G4, 1,33 Ghz, 768Mo/80Go
MacBook Pro 15" de 2008 : C2D 2,2 Ghz, 2Go/120Go.

Puis, en présence de l'ancêtre, deux vieux cousins éloignés, un peu "la honte de la famille" :rose:




Au centre : Toshiba T2130CS de 1996 : 80486 DX4/75 Mhz 24 Mo/2Go - Windows 95
à droite Toshiba Satellite 210CT de 1998 : Pentium 120 Mhz 32Mo/3Go - Windows 98

Parti tou : ze desktops




PowerMac G4 "Fw800" de 2003 : G4 bi-processeur à 1,42 Ghz, 2Go/?? (provisoirement en panne, ses 4 disques internes sont utilisés en externe sur le Mac Mini). Le futur serveur, dès que je lui trouve une alim, je le passe sous Mac OS X 10.5 server.




iMac G4 "USB2" 15" de 2004 : G4 à 1 Ghz, 768Mo/80Go




Mac Mini de 2009 : C2D à 2 Ghz, 4Go/120Go et son Apple Cinema Display 20 pouces de 2003 (on aperçoit aussi le Sony Clié sous Palm OS qui a été remplacé par l'iPhone)

Le 68030 est sous Mac OS 7.6.1, les G3/G4 sont tous sous Tiger et les "Intels" sous Leopard (plus Windows XP SP3 dans un coin, VirtualBox pour le MBP, et BootCamp pour le Mac Mini :rose.

Parti sri : les ziBidules




à gauche iPhone 3G 16 Go, à droite iPod Touch 1G 16 Go

Vala vala, tout ce qu'il me reste comme ordis à la maison pour l'instant (ce qui fait quand même 9 Mac plus deux PC :love: )


----------



## iMacounet (20 Août 2011)

Et tu les utilise tous en même temps ? 

Belle collection.


----------



## iMacounet (24 Août 2011)

Un nouveau :

iBook G4 12" 1,33 Ghz.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vala vala, tout ce qu'il me reste comme ordis à la maison pour l'instant (ce qui fait quand même 9 Mac plus deux PC :love: )



Ben la semaine prochaine, on devrait passer à 10 Mac, car un PowerBook 190 est en passe de se joindre à mon troupeau :love:


EDIT : Bon, ça ne sera que la semaine suivante, mais en fait, je devrais passer à 10 Mac et 3 PC, car il y aurait aussi un vieux portable Medion de la même époque à récupérer.


----------



## mx-v (9 Septembre 2011)

Je veux jouer aussi. 

Ça fait quelque années que j'ai attrapé la maladie des vieux Macs, je ne sais plus où les mettre et je ne me résous pas à en débarrasser aucun. Je _pense_ que quand j'aurai mis la main sur un tournesol, ça va être assez. (et je ne me crois pas vraiment quand je dis ça.)

68k:
512k (Sys. 1.1/Finder 1.1g et d'autres)
SE (Sys. 4.1/Finder 5.5)
Classic (System 6)
LC (System 6)
Centris 610 (System 7.5.3)
PowerBook 165 (System 7.1)

PPC:
6200CD (Mac OS 7.6)
7200/90 (Mac OS 8.1)
7300/200 (Mac OS 8.6)
G3 B&W (Tiger 10.4.11 / Mac OS 9.2.2)
PowerBook 1400c/133 (Mac OS 7.6)
iBook G3 indigo (Mac OS 9.2.2)
iMac G3 (bondi) première génération  (le HD est mouru :/)
iMac G3 (graphite) deuxième génération (Tiger 10.4.11 / Mac OS 9.2.1)
iMac G5 17" (Leopard)

Intel:
MacBook noir (Snow Leopard)
Mini 2009 (Snow Leopard)

Tout fonctionne sauf le Bondi, (j'attends un HD). Et le 7200/90 manque une pièce du boitier. Je songe a lui patenter un boitier en bois, mais j'ai tellement pas le temps... :/

J'ai quelque photos de mauvaise qualité en vrac ici, si ça amuse quelqu'un. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------

Pascal, je t'échange mon Classic pour ton iMac G4?

Le Classic et une excellente machine pour s'initier aux Macs pre-PPC. 

Et j'en ai vu un annoncé à 2000$ (!) dans les petites annonces le mois passé.

Penses-y... c'est comme si je t'offrais 2000$ pour ton G4.


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2011)

mx-v a dit:


> Et j'en ai vu un annoncé à 2000$ (!) dans les petites annonces le mois passé.



petite erreur de zéros


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2011)

mx-v a dit:


> Pascal, je t'échange mon Classic pour ton iMac G4?
> 
> Le Classic et une excellente machine pour s'initier aux Macs pre-PPC.
> 
> ...



Mon Tournesol ? :affraid: Tépafou ? 

T'inquiète pas pour mon initiation aux Mac pré-PPC, il y a beau temps qu'elle est faite, je suis sur Mac depuis 20 ans*, donc depuis avant les PPC, donc ), j'ai débuté (au boulot) sur un Mac IIcx, et mon premier Mac à moi que j'ai eu, c'était un SE30. Actuellement, il me reste un PowerBook Duo 230 (68030/33), et, depuis hier, un PowerBook 190 (68LC40 à 66 Mhz) est venu le rejoindre dans mon petit musée (pour les autres : oui oui, les tophs arrivent, dès que j'ai pu le reconfigurer). :love:

Par contre, si tu es in the mood pour un échange, je veux bien te fournir un disque de 80 Go pour ton "Bondi Blue", contre ton PowerBook 165c 



(*) et je ne compte pas l'époque (1987-1988) où j'épatais le seul possesseur de Mac que je connaissais, en faisant tourner ses jeux Mac sur mon Atari ST (avec l'émulateur Mac Magic Sac), environ 10% plus rapidement que ce qu'il faisait sur son Macintosh Plus (qui devait valoir au moins 6 ou 8 fois plus cher que mon Atari) :king:


----------



## iMacounet (9 Septembre 2011)

Moi, aujourd'hui un PowerBook G4 Titanium. Mais je dois solutionner le problème de non démarrage de la bête, mais j'ai mon idée sur la chose!

Et demain ou lundi arrivent un PowerMac G5, et un PowerMac G4 MDD.


----------



## mx-v (10 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon Tournesol ? :affraid: Tépafou ?



Boah, juste un peu.. 



> T'inquiète pas pour mon initiation aux Mac pré-PPC


Je suis pas inquiet, t'inquiètes. 



> Par contre, si tu es in the mood pour un échange, je veux bien te fournir un disque de 80 Go pour ton "Bondi Blue", contre ton PowerBook 165c


C'est un 165 "pas de c". Et c'est gentil, mais non, je le garde. 

C'est sympa de voir les collections de tout le monde ici. Et c'est rassurant aussi, je ne suis pas encore bon pour l'asile. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h59 ----------




Invité a dit:


> petite erreur de zéros



Ouais, genre deux de trop. 

Mais non, le mec était sérieux. C'est fou.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bon, de mon côté, le PowerBook 190, c'est pas gagné, hier soir tard (c'est long, via disquettes only, d'autant que dans un premier temps, je m'étais planté et avais rempli mes disquettes avec une version "US" du 7.5.3), j'ai réussi à lui mettre un 7.5.5 français, et à lancer dessus un petit benchtest d'époque, puis, je l'ai éteint gentiment, et ce matin, rien à faire, il est devenu totalement inerte. Vu les symptômes(voyant de veille allumé fixe lorsque l'alim secteur est branchée), je pense qu'un fusible sur la carte mère à lâché, mais après démontage en règles ce matin, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver (et  bien entendu, dans le take apart, ils disent "vérifier le fusible sur la carte mère", mais ils ne disent pas où il est, ce put'1 de fusible).


Edith : Bon, diag un poil pessimiste, il a fini par repartir après un ultime reset. Il a apparemment un problème avec sa batterie, qu'il ne détecte plus, ce qui n'a guère d'importance, avant il la voyait, mais elle passait de 100% à 0% en moins de trois secondes.

Donc, je vous présente l'ultime modèle de Mac sorti par Apple équipé d'un processeur de la famille des motorola 680x0 (le même, mais équipé d'un PPC 603 à 100 Mhz, s'appelait un PowerBook 5300) :









à priori, son rétro-éclairage a moins bien vieilli que celui de mon Duo 230, car même avec le contraste au minimum, son écran 16 niveaux de gris reste jaunâtre, mais sinon, il fonctionne au poil 

Edit bis : Ah, au fait, ça nous fait donc désormais 10 Mac à la maison (oui, je sais, comparé à certains ici, ça fait "petit joueur")


----------



## rhodmac (11 Septembre 2011)

lui, il en a 150 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-Apple-Mac-Museum-sale-All-models-/140605118043

bon le prix...


----------



## iMacounet (11 Septembre 2011)

Il ya plus de 150 ordinateurs ...


----------



## mistik (11 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben la semaine prochaine, on devrait passer à 10 Mac, car un PowerBook 190 est en passe de se joindre à mon troupeau :love:
> 
> Je devrais passer à 10 Mac et 3 PC, car il y aurait aussi un vieux portable Medion de la même époque à récupérer.


C'est vrai que c'est bientôt les transhumances vers la (_Silicon_) vall(_ey_)ée ! 


rhodmac a dit:


> lui, il en a 150
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-Apple-Mac-Museum-sale-All-models-/140605118043
> 
> bon le prix...


Un fou !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2011)

159 pour moi désormais


----------



## iMacounet (12 Septembre 2011)

Des ptits nouveaux : G5 Bi 2Ghz & MDD Mono 1Ghz.


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2011)

j'en ai de moins en moins


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2011)

musee.informatique a dit:


> 159 pour moi désormais



Je te rappelle que deux de plus t'attendent et que le généreux donateur attend toujours (avec impatience) de tes nouvelles


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

ah oui flûte....
c'est mal de partir en vacances, j'ai zappé :hein:
je le contacte 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'en ai de moins en moins


je me sens responsable, je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2011)

Un pote à moi m'a refilé un microphone Apple, neuf, dans son emballage d'origine, jamais servi.
Modèle "rond" et gris qu'on peut voir là.

Ce que je préfère, c'est son emballage en carton et cette impression noire, la pomme + Microphone, en Apple Garamond, si classe ! Simplicité, sobriété.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2011)

teo a dit:


> Un pote à moi m'a refilé un microphone Apple, neuf, dans son emballage d'origine, jamais servi.
> Modèle "rond" et gris qu'on peut voir là.
> 
> Ce que je préfère, c'est son emballage en carton et cette impression noire, la pomme + Microphone, en Apple Garamond, si classe ! Simplicité, sobriété.



Ah, ben j'ai le même (emballage compris), je l'avais mis dans le topic des dons, mais personne n'en a voulu, du coups, je l'ai remis (Mis, en fait, il n'avait jamais servi non plus) en service, c'est lui qui me sert lorsque j'utilise iChat sur mon Mac Mini (mon Apple Cinema Display de 2003 n'étant pas muni de micro.

Voici l'astucieux dispositif qui me permet de m'en servir comme "micro de bureau sur pied" (connecté en USB via mon iMic) :




Les éléments séparés :


----------



## iMacounet (14 Septembre 2011)

J'ai ce micro en gris et blanc (x2) dont un tout neuf ! (emballage compris ) et j'ai également le Plain Talk ! Mais mon iMac etant doté d'un micro, je ne vois pas l'utilité de m'en servir ... Sauf si je remets en service mon G4 Digital Audio.


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2011)

j'ai le gris clair, pas tout à fait le même que le tien, Pascal


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2011)

teo a dit:


> j'ai le gris clair, pas tout à fait le même que le tien, Pascal



Ça fait rien, j't'aime quand même !


----------



## iMacounet (14 Septembre 2011)

Moi je l'ai en gris souris, et en gris chiné.


----------



## mx-v (14 Septembre 2011)

Le Bondi est reviendu à la vie. 

Reste à le "downgrader" à Mac OS 8.6 (parce que) et lui trouver un clavier.

Je crois qu'il ferait une décoration intéressante pour la boutique cadeau. À voir.


----------



## iMacounet (14 Septembre 2011)

Si tu habitais en France, j'aurais pu t'envoyer un clavier "Keyboard" USB, qui etait vendu avec les premiers iMacs, et PowerMac G3 B&W.


----------



## OrdinoMac (14 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>




J'ai le même clip de fixation mais dans une autre taille. ça peut marcher ? 

Plus sérieusement, tu utilises quoi comme webcam sur le mini ?


----------



## lemarseillais23 (14 Septembre 2011)

A la maison:

MPB 15p 2010 i5 2,4ghz, 160 ssd intel G2, 8go ram
MPB 15p 2010 i5 2,4ghz 320 hdd, 4go ram
MBA 11p 2011 i5 1,6ghz, 64go SSD, 2 go ram


 Avec madame on hésite à revendre les 2 MPB pour en prendre un 17p full option...mais j'aime bien les modèles 2010...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2011)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> J'ai le même clip de fixation mais dans une autre taille. ça peut marcher ?
> 
> Plus sérieusement, tu utilises quoi comme webcam sur le mini ?



Macway, mais son problème, c'est que son micro intégré ne fonctionne que sous Windows, d'où le bricolage !


----------



## groudon41 (15 Septembre 2011)

rhaaa, j'ai loupé un microphone!!!
dommage, j'en cherche toujour un moi...
pascal77, tu l'avais mit il y a combien de temps au don?
bref, a mon tour d'étaler a collec :

imac G3 a tiroir(lecteur cd)
333MHZ d'origine, normalement passé a 417MHz, la carte prosseseur a laché  a ma 2eme tentative(appel au bonne ame)






imac G3 mange disque en état nikel, se transforme en radiateur s'il reste en activité + de 2 heure et le lecteur cd mérite bien son nom, sinon, il est sous mac os 10.3.9, en attente de X.4






imac G4"tournesol" en superbe état, juste des trace blanche sur le coté transparent car il est passé par un nettoyage a l'acetone (il avait été saisi par la police, et il l'on scotché au gros scotch marron...)






et un imac intel core2 duo a mon père sous mac os 10.6.8 ou 9 , mais vas être bientôt passé en 10.7.







et mon ibook, sans spaeker, en hébergement chez ma mère.

(vu que je ne la vois qu'au vac de la toussain, pas de photo pour le moment. désolé)
et un Iphone 4 a mon père






un clavier et sa sourie apple keyboard blanc avec la touche M qui tien plus sur le clavier ( je l'ai éclaté a un nettoyage.encore un appel au bonne ame...)











un clavier apple keyboard noir (j'avais confié ma sourie a ma belle mère, mais elle l'a paumé)








un clavier et sa sourie fourni d'origine avec un imac a cd tiroir orange et parfait état de marche.

(les photo son sur l'image de l'ordinateur)

et une sourie et le clavier fournie avec l'imac intel core2 duo (le clavier , je ne me rapelle plus comment il est désolé.)





en recherche d'un ibook palourde, par adoration de cet ordi et aussi pour le lycée l'année prochaine.
j'ai pas envie d'avoir un qui vaut trop cher, j'ai pas assez, mais je veut pas non plus un PC.

et du coté sombre de la force, j'ai un acer inspire 999MHZ récupéré a la déchetrie, en parfait état de marche.
4 port RAM
lecteur/graveur dvd/cd
le clavier et la sourie sans fil
et une télé qui sert d'écran, vu que le mien a grillé lors d'un orage( je l'avais branché sur un prise non protégé, j'avais plus de place sur la bonne multiprise)

je met des photo de google, les vrais photo arriveront vendredi ou samedi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> rhaaa, j'ai loupé un microphone!!!
> dommage, j'en cherche toujour un moi...
> pascal77, tu l'avais mit il y a combien de temps au don?



Je ne sais plus trop, un ou deux ans au moins, je pense, mais maintenant, il n'y est plus, vu que je m'en sers, n'ayant plus de micro intégré sur mon ordi principal.

De toute façon, aucune des machines que tu présente n'ayant d'entrée micro, tu ne pourrais pas l'utiliser.


----------



## iMacounet (15 Septembre 2011)

Si tu veux, à conditition de retrouver ces micros "rangés" dans l'endroit bordélique que l'on appelle "placard"  mes micros, je peux t'en donner un.

Faut juste que j'aille explorer mon placard, et vu que j'ai beaucoup de trucs, et que c'est eparpillé a la maison, et au garage, je promets rien !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Septembre 2011)

bon voila, plus de G5/ display 20", plus de mac book pro C2D tout vendu ici, merci les gens. 
Donc:
superbe iMac 27" 2011 OSX Lion
magnifique iPad 2 Wifi 32 Go bientôt iOS5 si j'ai bien compris?


----------



## groudon41 (15 Septembre 2011)

pascal77: je sais, c'est juste pour la collection, j'ai attrapé la maladie...
Imacounet: merci pour la proposition, c'est sympa de ta part.

oh, je veut pas passer pour un quémendeur, mais si ta d'autre matos que tu est près a mettre au don, si tu pouvais me les dire, au cas ou, ca pourra améliorer ma collec'.
merci d'avance.
on continue par MP pour pas détourner le sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

et voilà 2 G4 de +
foutus bouchons mais bon


----------



## iMacounet (16 Septembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> pascal77: je sais, c'est juste pour la collection, j'ai attrapé la maladie...
> Imacounet: merci pour la proposition, c'est sympa de ta part.
> 
> oh, je veut pas passer pour un quémendeur, mais si ta d'autre matos que tu est près a mettre au don, si tu pouvais me les dire, au cas ou, ca pourra améliorer ma collec'.
> ...


Je n'ai toujours pas retrouvé mes micros, mais je continue les recherches ! 

Moi ?


----------



## groudon41 (16 Septembre 2011)

"moi a quoi? 
si c'est pour le post-scriptum, oui
sinon, bon courage pour ton exploration, moi, c'est ma chambre qui me sert d'entrepot, et bonjour la galère pour retrouver le moindre petit matos s'il je ne l'ai pas utilisé pendant plus de 2 semaine...


----------



## iMacounet (16 Septembre 2011)

il faut que je fasse un inventaire de mon materiel macintosh car j'en ai viré une partie 

j'dois avoir des claviers/souris micros a te filer si tu veux


----------



## groudon41 (16 Septembre 2011)

je prend.
je verrrai comment je les récupère, vu que je suis sur Poitier, je pense que sa se fera pas coli...
bref, pour retourner a la discution, j'ajoute un piti Emac G4 700MHz qui vien d'arriver, mais qui attend sagement sa carte mère de remplacement.


(oh, j'ai dit que le "PS" était pour Imacounet, mais si des bonne ame ou envie de nettoyer leur placard tout en faisant plaisir a quelqu'un en complétant sa collection, contacter moi en MP)


----------



## iMacounet (16 Septembre 2011)

bon, c'est des claviers/souris ADB ... Des cordons SCSI, des cordons d'imprimante Apple ...

c'est par colis je pense


----------



## groudon41 (16 Septembre 2011)

si tu pouvait me filer des photo des sourie/clavier pour voir si je les ai pas deja.
cablage?je prend, c'est toujour utile.
sinon, dès que est en mesure de me faire une liste complète, tu pourrais me la faire en MP, je te dirait ce que je prend, ou pas.
sinon, merci beaucoup, sa augmentera ma collec^^.
au fait, désolé si mon ortographe baisse un peut, c'est que je suis sur mon imac G3 bleu, vu que mon père est 24/24 sur son ordi, le tournesol est trop lent, l'ibook idem, et l'Emac a pas encore reçu sa new carte mère...
le blem, c'est que j'ai plus mon CD de 10.4 pour faire une clean install....
bref, fini de de parler d'autre chose ici, je rajoute a ma liste un ipod shuffle 1G gris métal.


----------



## tybu01 (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

"actuellement" -- c'est à dire dans mon nouvel appartement avec mon amie et à Paris (je vous laisse imaginer les concessions)

Mac Classic
Mac Plus x2
Mac SE
MacBook Duo - HDD 60Go HS :'( 
Mac Mini (avant 2010)
iMac 27" i7

+ MacBook Core 2 Duo (pour le boulot)

iPod mini
iPhone Edge 8Go


Dés que je trouve un peu de place , je pense ramener un LC III avec lecteur cd -- histoire de refaire du Mac Os 7 de temps en temps


----------



## Alkolic (29 Septembre 2011)

Aujourd'hui, 5

Un Macbook Pro 15" CD2 2.66, SSD 128, HDD 640, 8Go Ram DDR3
Un Macbook Pro 13" i5 2.3, HDD 320, 4Go Ram DDR3
Un iMac 21" G5 2Ghz, HDD 230, 2Go Ram
Un iMac 21" i5 2.5, HDD 500, 4Go Ram DDR3
Un iBook 13" CD2 ...


----------



## Onmac (29 Septembre 2011)

iBook 13" C'est 12" ou 14". 
Sinon c'est MacBook 13" 

Pour l'iMac G5, c'est 17" ou 20". 21,5" c'est pour les intel. 

Corrige moi si je me trompe


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2011)

Alkolic a dit:


> Un iBook 13" CD2 ...





Onmac a dit:


> iBook 13" C'est 12" ou 14".
> Sinon c'est MacBook 13"



Ben de toute façon, t'en connais beaucoup, toi, des iBook "C2D" ?


----------



## pemmore (4 Octobre 2011)

j'en ai détruit ceux qui n'avaient pas d'intéret en collection ,performa ,lc  quelques g3
restent 
des mac classic  8
,des mac se30    8
, lc                         2
 g3                         2
et deux portables les tout premiers noir et blanc souris à boule sur le clavier.
la plupart fonctionnen
donc il doit m'en rester 22
lc et g3 sont sans intéret mais faut en garder malgré tout.


----------



## Onmac (4 Octobre 2011)

Tu les as détruit :mouais: ?! Il faut être bête pour détruire un Mac ! Quelque soit son âge ! 
Tu dis que les G3 n'ont aucune utilité, je ne suis pas d'accord, avec la RAM et le HD booster, connecté en Ethernet sous Tiger, il peuvent encore facilement être utilisable pour des enfants !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)

C'est utile aussi pour les grapheux qui veulent continuer à utiliser leur bonne vieille imprimante couleurs mac qui ne fait pas serveur d'impression ^^


----------



## CBi (6 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de faire le compte, et c'est vrai que ça en fait un bon nombre...


----------



## teo (13 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de me mettre la main sur un "Apple Presentation System" _L-TV_ de chez _Focus_, dans sa boite originale, complet, pour faire passer l'écran du Mac sur un écran de télé ou vers un magnétoscope.
D'ici Noël j'aurai un Apple Quicktake et une tablette Wacom A3 old style.
Si certains sont intéressés (Pascal, j'ai pensé à toi en priorité  ), faites-moi savoir, je les met de côté un peu pour vous, ça sort de la cave d'une amie, c'était le matos chéri de son papounet, fan de Mac de longue date, qui n'est plus de ce monde et serait ravi que ces vieilles boites ravissent un fondu au lieu de finir à la benne.

J'ai pas de téléviseur et je ne me vois pas bosser sur la tablette avec mon WallStreet  Le Quicktake par contre, je me tâte pour le mettre au mur quand je l'aurai récupéré 

Si intéressé, par MP, évidemment


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2011)

teo a dit:


> Pascal, j'ai pensé à toi en priorité



Merci teo, tu es un ami  Cela dit, les seuls Mac qui me restent compatibles avec ça sont mon Duo 230 (68030/33) et mon PB 190 (68LC40/66). Leur seule raison d'être est de satisfaire ma nostalgie et ma collectionnite sans trop bouffer de place, et ni les 8 Mo de Ram de l'un ni les 12 Mo de l'autre ne m'incitent à me lancer dans des travaux de graphisme, et ce d'autant que dans les deux cas, ils sont en 16 niveaux de gris, en 640x480 pour le plus récent, et en 640x400 pour l'aîné 

En conséquence, n'hésite pas à satisfaire quiconque d'autre qui t'en ferait la demande ! 

Par contre, le MBP C2D 2,2 Ghz objet principal de mon déplacement lors de notre dernière rencontre est revenu à la maison ce matin, doté d'une nouvelle carte mère toute guillerette, et ce aux frais de la société Apple. je suis content, je vais enfin pouvoir rendre le Mac Mini de mon fils à son légitime autant que fillial propriétaire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2011)

un quicktake ^^ la classe :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2011)

Je n'avais pas vu le Couictaic, j'en ai eu un entre les mains une fois (un "200" prêté par mon patron), il me reste* cette photo de ma fille, prise avec en 1997 :




Celui là, si tu ne le mets pas au mur, je le veux bien 

(*) Ça n'est hélas pas le fichier original qui a été perdu, j'avais imprimé la photo, que j'ai ensuite scanné.


----------



## iMacounet (14 Octobre 2011)

Salut!

Moi je serais bien interessé par cette boite là!

Je te passe un MP!

@+


----------



## teo (15 Octobre 2011)

J'en saurai plus pour le QuickTake à Noël. Si le musée informatique est intéressé, ça serait peut être le mieux comme ça tout le monde en profite non ? 
Le musée est a la défense c'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

non non ^^
j'avais le nom de domaine avant na 

et pour info, le musée info de la défense est je ne sais pas où vu que le ministère de l'écologie (merci M. Borloo) a récupéré les locaux de l'arche pour pouvoir organiser des cocktails tout ça

mais je n'ai aucun rapport avec eux
mais si à terme, dès que j'ai de la place, mon musée sera exposé na


----------



## OrdinoMac (15 Octobre 2011)

Le QuickTake faisait encore des photos, ils à deux trois ans:
http://nostalgeeks.free.fr/


----------



## tybu01 (18 Octobre 2011)

teo > Trés joli !
Je t'envoie un MP (pour le << on ne sait jamais >> )


----------



## iMacounet (21 Octobre 2011)

Un PowerMac G5 Bi 2Ghz en plus...

(J'en ai un deuxième avec un processeur HS)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

tiens un recherché


----------



## iMacounet (21 Octobre 2011)

musee.informatique a dit:


> tiens un recherché



Il t'interesse ?


----------



## saintofer (25 Octobre 2011)

Aujourd'hui je possède (recopie d'une partie du texte d'ici : http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-macgeneration/presentez-vous-v-2-a-148000-1419.html) :
Un Macintosh Quadra 700 (je viens juste de l'acheter)
Un Powermac G3beige desktop (sous OS 9.2.2 pour jouer à des jeux des années 90 genre Myst ou Warcraft 1)
Un Powermac G4 silver & blue (sous OS X 10.4.12 pour regarder des DivX )
Un Powerbook G3 Wallstreet (sous OS 9.2.2, il me sert pour mes mails, mes comptes et mes courriers)
Un Powerbook palourde orange (sous OS 9.1 c'est celui de ma fille qui est née 4 ans après lui)
Un iMac 233 seconde génération qui prend la poussière dans ma cave 
Un iPod seconde génération 2Go noir.

Que des vieilleries, mais que voulez-vous je les préfères aux derniers Macs, car ceux-là sont des vrais Apple, sans pratiquement aucun composant PC 


J'ai oublié mon imprimante LaserWriter 300


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il t'interesse ?


du tout
mais a priori, t'intéresse pas mal de monde


----------



## Onmac (25 Octobre 2011)

Bah moi un petit PowerBook Titanium en plus, le jumeau du premier, un 550Mhz 1GO de RAM HD 30GO sous OS 10.4.11.

Je cherche pour ce petit nouveau iLife '08 ou '06. Le '09 ne fonctionne pas dessus, c'est à partir de Léopard...

Voili voilou


----------



## Onmac (26 Octobre 2011)

Mise à jour: La biographie de Steve Jobs version papier


----------



## groudon41 (28 Octobre 2011)

YESSSSS
et on rajoute un iphone 3g récupéré chez un pote a mon père gratos avec juste la batterie un peut usé
trop content!

NONNNNNNN
mais malheureusement, ya aussi un décès a annoncer ...
mon imac G3 orange revA a tiroir avec le bloc carte mère détachable a rendu l'âme
quand j'ai tenté de le monter a plus en overclock , la carte proc a lâché: refus de démarrage , bouton qui s'allume, ventilo qui tourne et rien d'autre ...
appel au bonne âme...


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Octobre 2011)

Sur pour le ventillo? j avais le meme ( y a pas mal de temps )imac et pas de ventillo, il me semble


----------



## groudon41 (28 Octobre 2011)

c'est un imac a lecteur CD a tiroir ET avec le bloc de la carte mère/DD/lecteur CD qui est retirable (REV.A) c'est les seul (je crois) a avoir un ventilo intégré normalement
donc oui je suis sur.
je vais chez ma mère demain, je prendrais des photo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> (REV.A) c'est les seul (je crois) a avoir un ventilo intégré normalement



Non, ce ne sont pas les seuls, il y a les rev A (Bondi Blue 233 Mhz, CG ATI Rage II 2 Mo), mais aussi les rev B (Bondi Blue, 233 Mhz, CG ATI Rage Pro de 2 à 6 Mo), les rev C (five flavours 266 Mhz) et les rev D (Five flavours 333 Mhz) qui sont batis sur la même architecture et ont le même ventilateur


----------



## groudon41 (29 Octobre 2011)

bha moi, le piti chou oranger dont je parle est un rev A (mar'qué sur une étiquette a l'intérieur ) et pourtant, il était a 333 MHz (avant overclock bien sur!!)
prendrais des photo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> bha moi, le piti chou oranger dont je parle est un rev A (mar'qué sur une étiquette a l'intérieur ) et pourtant, il était a 333 MHz (avant overclock bien sur!!)
> prendrais des photo.



Ben non, orangé à 333 Mhz, c'est un rev D "Tangerine", quoi qu'il soit marqué à l'intérieur c'est la version d'un des composants du Mac, mais pas celle du Mac !


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2011)

MAJ : 

Apple II GS
Classic II (mal barré, gros soucis en ce moment  )
Powerbook Duo 230 8/80 avec mini dock et lecteur de D7
2 StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400 (1 en prêt)
B/B 350
iMac G3@350(en prêt)
iMac G3@400
iBook 12 G3@500
iMac G3@600
*iMac G4@700 (Tournesol)* 
iBook 14 G4@1,2
Mac Mini G4@1,25
MacBook C2D@2,00
Mac Mini C2D@2,00


----------



## pierre135b (24 Novembre 2011)

3 Mac
et 
3 iDevices

Macs :

MacBook => 10.6.7
MacBook pro 17" CoreI7 => 10.7.2
Imac 27" Core 2 duo => 10.7.2

iDevices:

Ipod
Iphone 3GS
Iphone 4


----------



## iMacounet (25 Novembre 2011)

Moi pour l'instant sur un PC Portable Asus. 

Bientôt un iMac 21.5" ou 27" pour remplacer mon vaillant iMac Late 2006. 

Et j'ai toujours :

PowerMac G4 Digital Audio 533Mhz (Upgradé avec une CG Nvidia de G4 MDD, et une alim de G4 QS au passage)
SE/30
PowerMac 9600
Quadra 700 (Survitaminé avec Ram Doubler)
Et autres Thomson TO8D, Sinclair Spectrum +2 ... Qui sont en parfait etat dans leurs boites d'origines respectives, et complets


----------



## groudon41 (27 Novembre 2011)

moi, j'en suis a :
un PowerMac 7600/132 qui marche avec la carte son multifonctions apple d'origine.
un PowerMac G3 beige avec 2 disque dur dont le DD d'origine, avec la carte son micro et sorti écouteur apple d'origine , et qui recherche le 3eme composant de sa carte 





la, en rouge, je désire savoir con utilité et aussi si possible , en trouver une a mettre dessu, pour compléter, et en orange , je cherche son utilité(c'est de l'IDE, mais je pense pas que c'est pour ajouter un autre disque dur)...^^'





la, c'est l'endoir ou le port de la carte que je chercher ( en rouge sur la 1er photo) débouche a l'extérieur

Bref, la suite de la liste : 
un écran nokia pro 445Xi Multigraph

5 imac G3 : 
2 a tiroir ( un en panne et un fonctionnel) 
2 mange disque donc un graphite et un pas encore arrivé , et je ne me rappelle plus quel modèle c'est .

un imac G4 17" ou 20"

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*et en périphérique :*

2 sourie apple desktop mouse II (ADB)
1 clavier apple design keyboard 

4 sourie apple usb mouse (2 bleu-vert e, une orange et un graphite)
5 clavier  apple usb keyboard (2 bleu-vert , un orange et 2 graphite )

1 sourie apple pro mouse blanche ( ma belle-mère ayant perdu la noire que lui avais gentiment prêté --'  appel au bonne âme)
2 pro keyboard ( un noir avec l'étiquette a moitié détaché et un blanc complètement déglingué pendant les vacance par ma pitite soeur, qui a fait joujou avec le démaquillant a ma mère sur la coque de ce pauvre clavier, qui et encore fonctionnel , mi a  part la touche CTRL gauche qui reste bloqué si on appuis dessus...(appel au bonne âme...) )

un lecteur CD Apple 24x Max speed CD-ROM d'origine dans un PM beige , que je vais tenter de transformer en externe avec les reste un vieux lecteur externe) just for the fun ^^

un lecteur que!fire cd transformé en lecteur DVD par mes soin.

3 ZIP avec câblage dont un en panne ( pas testé les 2 dernier pour savoir lequel est en panne... )

1 tablette de dessein kurta is/adb sans son curseur...(appel au bonne âme ...)
un lecteur yamaha CRW4416SX series en SCSI pour mon PM beige

et 2 powerline 85 Mbps Turbo Adapter (de vieux freeplug dont 1 en  pane, mais qui nous appartienne... a pas trouvé la panne , sur l'un , les voyant s'allume, mais pas sur l'autre...)

 et du coté sombre de la force : un pc acer inspire .

et la touche finale : 
un ventilateur en USB superpuissant : ;il arrive rendre agréable ( 25°)a lui tout seul ma chambre en été avec 31° dehors...

et puis bhaa , mon iphone a été "perdu" par le livreur, entre Orléans et Tour, en attente de réaction du transporteur...


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

Pour ma part:  Un MBP lately 2011 15" avec tout ce qui va bien (ssd data doubler 8 go de DDR) et un petit iPhone 4 en 16go


----------



## Etienne000 (27 Novembre 2011)

Petites modifications : 

-Mac Pro Nehalem avec son ACD de 20"
-iMac G3 indigo 500Mhz
-PowerMac G4 800Mhz
-PowerBook G4 Ti 867Mhz


----------



## iMacounet (26 Décembre 2011)

Moi, j'ai tout changé !

iMac 21.5" (Early 2011)

PowerBook G4 Alu (12" - 1.33Ghz)

Ceux que j'ai toujours :
PwrMac G4 DA 533Mhz (Upgradé...)
PwrMac 9600 - SE/30

Et un pécé portable Samsung R-510

Coté iBidules :

iTouch 3G 32Go
iPhone 3GS 16Go


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Pour ma part:  Un MBP lately 2011 15" avec tout ce qui va bien (ssd data doubler 8 go de DDR) et un petit iPhone 4 en 16go



rajout de 8 Go de DDR 1600 MHz (et non plus 1333)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> (et non plus 1333)



Ce qui ne change rien (ça tourne toujours à 667 Mhz, ainsi que je te l'indique ailleurs) et est "hors sujet ici, car le sujet, c'est "combien de Mac", pas "combien de Ram dans mon Mac" !


----------



## Pascal89 (27 Décembre 2011)

1 Imac 21,5"
Iphone 3GS (bientôt le 4S )
Ipod.
C'est tout l'instant


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2011)

Du plus ancien au plus récent :

- un PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992, disque de 80 Mo (si, si, Mo, pas Go ), 12 Mo de Ram, animé par un processeur 68030 à 33 Mhz,  fait tourner Mac OS 7.6.1

- un PowerBook 190 de 1995. disque de 1,3 Go (qui a remplacé le 500 Mo d'origine), animé par un 68LC40 à 66 Mhz, ses seulement 8 Mo de Ram le cantonnent à ne faire tourner que Mac OS 7.5.5 (avec plus de Ram, il pourrait aller jusqu'au 8.1)

- Un PowerBook G3 "Pismo" de 2000 (celui avec le Firewire 400), doté d'un G3 à 500 Mhz, équipé de 1 Go de Ram et 80 Go de disque dur, il fait tourner Mac OS 9.2.2 et Mac OS X 10.4.11

- Un PowerMac G4 "Fw800" de  janvier 2003, avec ses deux processeurs à 1,42 Ghz, ses 2 Go de Ram et ses 560 Go de disques durs, il fait tourner Mac OS X 10.5.8 "server".

- Un PowerBook G4 12 pouces "bitza", c'est un "DVI de septembre 2003 (initialement 1 Ghz), mais doté d'une carte mère du modèle de 2004 (1,33 Ghz). doté de 768 Mo de Ram et 80 Go pour le disque, il est aussi sous Tiger.

- Un iMac G4 15" (Modèle USB2 de septembre 2003) mêmes dotations de mémoire et de disque que le PowerBook, il est aussi sous Tiger.

- un iBook G4 12 pouces d'octobre 2003 (G4/800 Mhz). 640 Mo de Ram, et 40 Go pour le disque, sans surprise : Tiger

- un iBook G4 12 pouces de fin 2004 (G4 1,2 Ghz) : lui est doté de 1,25 Go de Ram et d'un disque de 160 Go, il est sous Leopard "client" cette fois ci (10.5.8).

- Un MBP 15 pouces de début 2008 (model late 2007), C2D à 2,2 Ghz, 4 Go de Ram, disque de 320 Go, secondé, lorsqu'il est à la maison, par un Apple Cinema Display 2003 de 20 pouces, il est sous Snow Leopard (10.6.8).

Pour compléter tout ça, un iPod Touch "1G" 16 Go et un iPhone 3G 16 Go sont les autres représentants de la marque à la pomme chez moi (ça fait 9 Mac + 2 iBidules quand même, mais je suis loin de détenir le record ici ).

Bon, d'autres sont passé par la maison, si je les avais tous gardé, je ne serais pas loin de 25 Mac . Voyons, il y a eu (par ordre d'apparition chez moi, cette fois) :

- un SE30 de 1989 (mon premier Mac
- Un performa 5300 (603e à 100 Mhz)
- un PowerMac 5500/225
- un PowerMac 5500/275 (secondé par une carte Sonnet "G3/400)
- un iMac G3/450
- Un PowerBook "PDQ" 12 pouces (G3/233)
- Un PowerBook "WallStreet" 12" (G3/233 aussi mais sans cache L2)
- Un PowerBook PDQ 14 pouces (G3/266)
- Un PowerBook "Lombard" (G3/400)
- Un iMac G4/700
- Un PowerMac G4 "Audionumérique" à 733 Mhz
- Un iMac G3/600
- Un autre PowerBook G3 "Lombard" mais à 333 Mhz
- Un PowerBook G4 "Titanium" à 1 Ghz
- Un PowerBook G4 "Alu" à 1,5 Ghz
- Un Mac Mini "C2D" à 2 Ghz.

Ben en fait, ça aurait fait plus de 25 en fait, 26 ! 

cinq de ces machines sont mortes de leur belle mort (le SE30, le 5500/225, le WallStreet le second Lombard, celui à 333 Mhz et l'iMac G4/700), ils ont servi de réserve de pièces détachées (j'ai encore l'alim du SE30). Les autres ont tous été donnés pour poursuivre leur carrière ailleurs, dont pas mal à des membres de MacGe (ainsi qu'un bon nombre des pièces détachées du stock constitué plus haut).


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2011)

De même si j'avais gardé tous les macs que j'ai possedé, j'en serais à ... 30 si j'ai bien compté.  (27 Macs et 3 Apple II) et initialement 4 iBidules (Dont un iTouch first gen dont la batterie a flanché, et un iPhone 3G revendu) 

Et la il me reste uniquement un G4 DA, SE/30, 9600 & Quadra 700, sur ma longue "collection de Macs" 

Pour mon plaisir personnel, j'aimerais bien me (re) trouver un Tournesol, avec un kit HK SoundSticks. :love:


----------



## boodou (30 Décembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> De même si j'avais gardé tous les macs que j'ai possedé, j'en serais à ... 30 si j'ai bien compté.  (27 Macs et 3 Apple II) et initialement 4 iBidules (Dont un iTouch first gen dont la batterie a flanché, et un iPhone 3G revendu)
> 
> Et la il me reste uniquement un G4 DA, SE/30, 9600 & Quadra 700, sur ma longue "collection de Macs"
> 
> Pour mon plaisir personnel, j'aimerais bien me (re) trouver un Tournesol, avec un kit HK SoundSticks. :love:





Manifestement tu "échanges" certains de tes vieux Macs  

http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-m...avec-un-membre-de-macge-imacounet-967412.html


----------



## forceobskur (30 Décembre 2011)

Pour ma part

1 tournesol 17" G4 1Ghz, ram 2Go, dd 500Go, 
1 tournesol 15" G4 800Mhz, ram 768Mo, dd 250Go,
1 iMac G5 17" isight, 1.9Ghz, ram 512Mo, dd 160Go qui ne demarre plus cm à mon avis cf mon post http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/imac-g5-17-isight-remontage-ecran-noir-967822.html
1 iphone 4 JB


----------



## momo-fr (5 Janvier 2012)

Le père Noël à apporté un iMac 21,5' à notre fille Louise, il pousse son ancien MacMini monocore vers un poste de serveur local à venir.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Janvier 2012)

Pffff c'est dégueulasse ! Moi j'ai pas reçu d'iMac


----------



## groudon41 (7 Janvier 2012)

y sera p'tet caché dans un oeuf de paque ^^


----------



## Bambouille (7 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Du plus ancien au plus récent :
> 
> - un PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992, disque de 80 Mo (si, si, Mo, pas Go ), 12 Mo de Ram, animé par un processeur 68030 à 33 Mhz,  fait tourner Mac OS 7.6.1
> 
> ...


Magnifique liste. Je vois que tu es un adepte du portable.
J'ai connu pas mal de portable de ta liste puisque à l'époque j'avais un pote avec qui je bossais qui avait toujours le dernier portable Apple au top. Moi ça me faisait rêver. Faut dire qu'à l'époque ça coûtait un bras ! 
Mon 1er a été un 1400c. Volé lors d'une tournée. J'ai dû acheter dans l'urgence l'iBook de ma signature dont j'ai changé le DD HS suite à un choc. Il m'a accompagné pendant 10 ans et me sert maintenant de station multimédia. Et entre temps, j'en ai vu passé des 5300, wallstreet, pismo, 3400C, Titanium etc etc, dans les mains des copains.

http://www.aventure-apple.com/ordis/powerbook.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Magnifique liste. Je vois que tu es un adepte du portable.



Ben  en fait, j'ai un côté "collectionneur", mais une collection, ça prend de la place  Mais moins s'agissant de portables, donc *

Cela dit, en dehors des deux plus anciens, que je n'utilise que pour le fun, les autres sont tous opérationnels, et servent régulièrement "en vrai". Le Pismo, par exemple, sous Tiger, c'est la machine qui est affectée à la diffusion de musique dans mon bureau (relié à un ampli via un iMic, il diffuse les webradios d'iTunes  Principalement celles de la section "blues"), mais je l'utilise aussi parfois, en le démarrant sur un disque externe muni de Jaguar, pour récupérer des vidéos au moyen de mon boîtier d'acquisition vidéo Formac (dont le logiciel de gestion fonctionne très mal sous Panther, et plus du tout sous Tiger, et comme Formac vend les mises à jour de son firmware qui permettraient de mettre ce logiciel à jour  ).

l'iBook 800 me sert à démarrer en mode Target les Mac PPC que certains de mes clients ont encore, lorsqu'il y a des problèmes avec leurs disques internes (et qu'ils n'ont pas fait de sauvegardes), etc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Janvier 2012)

Celui auquel je tiens le plus : un iMac G3 DV600 "Flower Power" sous Jaguar qui fonctionne parfaitement et qui me sert encore tous les jours comme radio internet !.

Sinon, un Powerbook 12" G4 et un iMac 24" 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 duo.

Seul problème rencontré avec l'iMac : le DD interne a lâché et a été avantageusement remplacé par un DD externe LaCie D2 Quadra 7200 t/m connecté en FW800.


----------



## francois.jonquet (9 Janvier 2012)

1 g3
4 g4 mais pas tous fonctionnels


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Seul problème rencontré avec l'iMac : le DD interne a lâché et a été avantageusement remplacé par un DD externe LaCie D2 Quadra 7200 t/m connecté en FW800.



Ben tu sais, j'ai changé, il y a un an et demi, le disque dur de l'iMac de MortyBlake (du même modèle que le tien), ça m'a pris à peine plus d'une heure, rien d'insurmontable (faut juste une paire de ventouses, mais ça se trouve pour trois francs six sous &#8364; 6 thunes à la quincaillerie du coin) !

Si tu veux la doc de démontage/remontage, fais moi signe !


----------



## iMacounet (13 Janvier 2012)

J'ai également un PwBook 12" Alu 1.33Ghz ! 

Un petit nouveau :

iMac 20" Alu (Early 2008)


----------



## Xman (14 Janvier 2012)

Bon j'y vais :

- SE/40
- Classic
- Powerbook 170
- Powerbook 1400 CS
- Powerbook 1400 CS / 133
- Powerbook 5300 CS
- Imac DV 400 indigo avec Panther
- Imac 24 Alu 2009

Tous fonctionnels avec pour les plus anciens sacoches d'origine, disques dur externes Apple, Disquettes d'installation, Claviers souris...

Encore démontés et à remonter

- 2 IBook G4 12 " fonctionnels quand remontés
- 2 Macbook Blancs 1 avec une CM HS et deux claviers HS
- iMac i sight CM HS
- iMac intel 20" GPU HS 

Voilou


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2012)

Xman a dit:


> Bon j'y vais :
> 
> - SE/40




Ouah ! 
Un nouveau modèle qu'on ne connaissait pas ! :rateau:

Ou alors, c'est que tout augmente  Y compris le SE30 qui devient SE40


----------



## Etienne000 (14 Janvier 2012)

A mon tour :

-iMac G3 500Mhz Indigo
-PowerMac G4 800Mhz 
-PowerBook G4 Ti 867Mhz
-PowerBook G4 12" 1.5Ghz (Merci Pascal pour l'aide)
-Mac Pro 2,66Ghz 2009 + ACD 20" Alu

Et pour les iMachins :

-iPod 3G 40Go
-iPod 4G 20Go
-iPod Shuffle bleu 1Go
-iPod Nano 4G Orange 8Go
-iPhone 3G 8Go
-iPhone 4 Blanc 16Go

@+


----------



## Xman (14 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouah !
> Un nouveau modèle qu'on ne connaissait pas ! :rateau:
> 
> Ou alors, c'est que tout augmente  Y compris le SE30 qui devient SE40



SE 1/40 
Vais trop vite


----------



## jijir (26 Janvier 2012)

Imac G5 Intel
Imac G4 15p 800
Imac Tounesol
Imac G3 350
Power PC G4 800
Power PC G3 bureau *2
Serveur 8550/132
G3 Tour
PM 9600/233
6400/200
quadra 950
quadra 800 *2
quadra 700 *2
6100/60
7100/66
6200/75 *2
8100/100
6400/200
performa 5200
performa 5400
Mac LC
Centris 650
Mac II VX
pm 6320
pm II CI
Mac II VI
LC 630
LC 475
LC III
PM 7300/166
PM 4400/160
LC II
LC II CI *2
LC II CX
SE 30
LC IIX
Mac Plus
Mac SE *3
Mac Classic
Apple II e *3
Mac II fX
Mac II Si
Portables
Macbook
Imac "coquillage"
 145 
145B 
100 
190
apple II c *2

14 écrans 2 Laserwriter accessoires divers TOUS en état de marche avec les différents OS d'époque, jeux, applications et fonds d'écrans After Dark peu connus comme Star Wars, Trek ...etc


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2012)

On peut visiter ?


----------



## boris20 (1 Février 2012)

Pour ma part:

Imac 27 i3 3,2 GHZ

Macbook pro 15 pouces i7 2,2GHZ SSD 128

Macbook Air i5 1,7 GHZ SSD 128

Ipad 2 32go

Iphone 3GS 16go et 4s 16go


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Février 2012)

MAJ : Bah moi j'ai 39 Mac dans ma collec' (dans 10m² et 9m² )

Bon faut que j'ouvre un musée là

Un rêve vient de se produire, j'ai récupérée 15 Mac en moins de 10 minutes !
Il faut remercier mon IUT d'avoir fait du tri et tout jeté dans la benne !!! (bien sur on pouvait récupéré)

Donc !

Macintosh 128k avec cm de 512K (pas d'alim)
Macintosh Plus avec façade de 128k (alim HS)
Macintosh Plus d'origine (OK) + clavier souris (gravé I.U.T)
Macintosh Classic (cm HS, la pile à désintégrer la cm)
Macintosh Classic II (alim HS)
Powermac 6500/250 (ok)
Powermac 6200/75 (pile à couler problème affichage)
Powermac 6200/75 (sans CD rom ?)
Powermac 4400/200 (pas d'affichage)
Macintosh LC II (ok)
Macintosh LC III (ok, le dd était coller un petit coup su la table à régler le problème)
Macintosh LC 475 (ok)
Macintosh II (alim HS)
Macintosh Quadra 950 (ok + carte d'acquisition cube)
(Le dernier je crois que c'est aussi un LC ...) 
Imagewritter I (avec ruban OK)
Imagewritter II
Apple CD 300 (ok)
Apple hard drive 20 SC
Plein d'accessoire pour le réseaux + souris et clavier)

Et oui tout ça en 10 minutes je tient un record et je remercie mon IUT d'avoir été si généreux, et au retour de vacances je leur demande si y a pas d'autre matos à la pomme qui traine ... on sais jamais !

Tout ça sans compter le matos PC beaucoup plus récent (et 2 LCD 17" avec condo HS mais réparé)

Le plus puissant d'abord (Machine secondaire, après le pc avec un C2Q) : Powermac G4 MDD Dual-1.25 Ghz - 2 Gb de ram -Radeon 9600 128 Mo (provenance G5)  - 80 Gb 7200 tours Seagate - Superdrive et  Combo - OS X 10.4.11 & 10.5.

ensuite,

MAC :

 Powermac 7300
Powermac 6100
Performa 5400
iMac G5
Powermac G5
iBook G3
iMac G3
iMac G3 DV
Powermac G4 AGP
Powermac G4 MDD
iBook G4
iBook G4
Powerbook G3 Lombart
Powerbook G4 Titanium
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300cs
Mac Se 30
Mac LC I
Mac LC II
Mac LC III
Apple IIe (en boite) + monitor II + Duodisk + joystick IIc
Apple IIe + monitor II + Disk II
Imagewritter II
Apple hard drive 20sc (avec DD 3 Go)


iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4ème Gen Bleu 8GB (pas une rayure, retour dans sa boite d'origine)
iPhone 3G 8Gb (mon tel)
Newton MessagePad 120

Voila Pour Moi


----------



## duthen-mac (21 Février 2012)

j'ai pas tout compté car j'ai un peu de mal à accéder à la cave... 

Il doit y avoir une Lisa, un macintosh portable, un Mac+, un ou deux 1400cs, 2 performa, un IIci, un powerbook 100, un iBook, un Lombart, un titanium, 2 ou 3 powerbook, un iMac et un macBook Pro et pas mal de périphériques scsi. 

Un jour, je vais bazarder tout ça dans une benne...


----------



## rhodmac (21 Février 2012)

pour ma part

2 Apple     IIc     
1 Apple     IIe     
2 Apple     IIe europlus     
1 Apple     IIgs     
1 Apple     Macintosh 512K     
1 Apple     Macintosh SE     
1 Apple     Macintosh SE FD HD     
1 Apple     Macintosh Plus     
1 Apple     Macintosh PowerMac 7500/100 CD     
1 Apple     Macintosh PowerBook 145     
1 Apple     Macintosh PowerMac G3 "blanc / bleu" 
1 Apple     Macintosh Power G4 400    
1 Apple     Macintosh iMac G3 233 "Bondi Blue"     
1 Apple     Macintosh iMac G3 500 indigo
1 Apple     Macintosh Mac Mini G4 1.5
1 Apple        Macintosh MacBook coreduo (2006)

il faut que je me trouve un 840av, tournesol 17", un cube, et un iMac 600mhz, une parloude (466 de préférence) et peut être un Apple III que j'ai vendu et que je regrette un peu, snif ;-)

@*duthen-mac

le lisa, le mac portable, l'ibook, et le titanium, si c'est de trop ;-)

*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

duthen-mac a dit:


> j'ai pas tout compté car j'ai un peu de mal à accéder à la cave...
> 
> Il doit y avoir une Lisa, un macintosh portable, un Mac+, un ou deux 1400cs, 2 performa, un IIci, un powerbook 100, un iBook, un Lombart, un titanium, 2 ou 3 powerbook, un iMac et un macBook Pro et pas mal de périphériques scsi.
> 
> Un jour, je vais bazarder tout ça dans une benne...



je suis une benne, pense à moi :love:


----------



## Aleks25410 (21 Février 2012)

duthen-mac a dit:


> j'ai pas tout compté car j'ai un peu de mal à accéder à la cave...
> 
> Il doit y avoir une Lisa, un macintosh portable, un Mac+, un ou deux 1400cs, 2 performa, un IIci, un powerbook 100, un iBook, un Lombart, un titanium, 2 ou 3 powerbook, un iMac et un macBook Pro et pas mal de périphériques scsi.
> 
> Un jour, je vais bazarder tout ça dans une benne...




Moi aussi je suis une benne et je collectionne tout les produits marqués de la pomme !!

Si un jour te prend l'idée de tout bazardé, pense à moi ....


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Février 2012)

Du coup j'ose même pas posté ce que je possède dans ce sujet...


----------



## Aleks25410 (21 Février 2012)

-oldmac-    ==> pense à vider ta boite de message stp !!!


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Février 2012)

@Aleks25410-> Boite à MP vidé


----------



## groudon41 (23 Février 2012)

Je viens de recevoir un powermac G4 a la carte mère morte...
1 pièce de plus pour le musée...
si quelqu'un a une carte mère de G4 ( je vous dirais les référence demain soir, je ne suis pas chez moi la...) a donner ou a vendre pas cher, je suis preneur 
Mais j'étudie toute autre proposition de don de matériel^^
cordialement
groud'


----------



## Paradise (24 Février 2012)

MAC :

 - Powermac G5 (2x1.8)
- iBook G3
- Powermac G4 (Quicksilver)
- Macbook Pro 15" Code duo (2,16)
- Macbook Pro 15" (i7)
- Apple TV
- Time capsule 
- Magic mouse etc...

iTruc

- iPod  2G Blanc
- iPad 2 black (3G)
- iPhone 3G Black
- iPhone 4s Black (32Go)


----------



## iMacounet (25 Février 2012)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai eu le don d'un :

iMac G4 15" 800Mhz avec ses accessoires d'origine.
Un PowerMac G3 B&B 400Mhz avec ses accessoires et un moniteur Apple Studio 21" CRT.


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, j'ai eu le don d'un :
> 
> iMac G4 15" 800Mhz avec ses accessoires d'origine.
> Un PowerMac G3 B&B 400Mhz avec ses accessoires et un moniteur Apple Studio 21" CRT.



Y'a de la veine que pour la crapule !


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Février 2012)

@Invité  -> Oui malheuresement un iMac G4 ...


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Février 2012)

Bon ben je me lance:
iMac 2011 27' i5 12Go
Mac book air 2011 64Go
iPad 2
iPhone 4S
Apple TV2
Time Capsule 1To
Ah, oui, j'allais oublier : Camera connexion kit


----------



## iMacounet (26 Février 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Y'a de la veine que pour la crapule !


Cela faisait longtemps que je le regardais, sur le bureau, posé à côté du G3 B&B et d'un superbe iMac 24" Alu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, j'ai eu le don d'un :
> 
> iMac G4 15" 800Mhz avec ses accessoires d'origine.





iMacounet a dit:


> Cela faisait longtemps que je le regardais, sur le bureau, posé à côté du G3 B&B et d'un superbe iMac 24" Alu.



T'as pas eu de bol, ça aurait pu être le modèle à 1 Ghz, celui avec l'USB2, qu'on aurait pu te donner  Comme ça a été le cas pour moi ! :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (26 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as pas eu de bol, ça aurait pu être le modèle à 1 Ghz, celui avec l'USB2, qu'on aurait pu te donner  Comme ça a été le cas pour moi ! :rateau:


C'est sûr, mais c'est déja cool de l'avoir gratuit.  

C'est le 15" 800Mhz haut de gamme de l'époque 256Mo - 60Go - SuperDrive


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Février 2012)

@Pascal 77 : Y'en a qu'on de la chance 

Sinon je doit t'annoncer la mort de la carte inverteur des pièces du Powerbook G3 lombard que tu m'avait donné il y a de cela un an ou deux je sais plus ... La carte mère par contre fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> @Pascal 77 : Y'en a qu'on de la chance



Vi, hein ! 



-oldmac- a dit:


> Sinon je doit t'annoncer la mort de la carte inverteur des pièces du Powerbook G3 lombard que tu m'avait donné il y a de cela un an ou deux je sais plus ... La carte mère par contre fonctionne parfaitement



Désolé, mais je crois me souvenir t'avoir prévenu qu'elle en avait vu des vertes et des pas mures, donc ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'elle ait tenu si longtemps


----------



## Onmac (27 Février 2012)

Pour moi, arrivé de deux nouvelles bêtes: MacBook Air 2008 Core 2 Duo
Et depuis environ 2semaines: iMac 21,5" i5 4GO HD:500GO

J&#8217;ai un souci avec les guillemets, ils se transforment en «*ou*» ai lieu de '


----------



## iMacounet (2 Mars 2012)

Onmac a dit:


> Pour moi, arrivé de deux nouvelles bêtes: MacBook Air 2008 Core 2 Duo
> Et depuis environ 2semaines: iMac 21,5" i5 4GO HD:500GO
> 
> Jai un souci avec les guillemets, ils se transforment en «*ou*» ai lieu de '


Ah, tiens nous avons le même iMac maintenant.  

Sauf que moi, en portable j'ai pris un Dell. 

Je me cherche toujours un Cube G4 ...


----------



## Alkolic (19 Mars 2012)

Alkolic a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, 5
> 
> Un Macbook Pro 15" CD2 2.66, SSD 128, HDD 640, 8Go Ram DDR3
> Un Macbook Pro 13" i5 2.3, HDD 320, 4Go Ram DDR3
> ...



Un poil de changements...
Un Macbook Pro 15" CD2 2.66, SSD 128, HDD 640, 8Go Ram DDR3
Un Macbook Pro 13" i5 2.3, HDD 320, 4Go Ram DDR3
Un iMac 21" G5 2Ghz, HDD 230, 2Go Ram -> Parti au Cambodge
Un iMac 21" i5 2.5, HDD 500, 4Go Ram DDR3
Un Macbook Pro 15" i7 2.2, HDD 540, 4Go Ram DDR3, écran antireflets
Un MacBook 13.3" CD2 2.26, HDD 250 Go, 4 Go Ram


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mars 2012)

Pour moi, ya eu du changement aussi !

PowerMac G4 533Mhz Digital Audio
PowerMac G3 Blanc & Bleu 400Mhz
iMac G4 Tournesol 15" 800Mhz
iMac 21.5" Quad Core i5

Et autres SE/30, Quadra 700, PM 9600.

Bientôt iBook G4.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2012)

Tu deales, pour avoir tout ça ?!...


----------



## iMacounet (19 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu deales, pour avoir tout ça ?!...


Non, du tout. Ce sont des achats tout à fait dans les règles de l'art, ou des dons (Notament le G4 Digital Audio, le G3 BB, le Tournesol, et le Q700)


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2012)

Dans les règles de l'art ?!...


----------



## iMacounet (20 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Dans les règles de l'art ?!...


Tu l'fais exprès ? 

J'l'ai pas volé mon iMac !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu l'fais exprès ?
> 
> J'l'ai pas volé mon iMac !



Sauf que l'achat n'est pas considéré comme un art, on n'achète pas "dans les règles de l'art", on achète "légalement", "régulièrement", "honnêtement, "authentiquement" (ce qui signifie devant notaire avec "acte authentique"), etc. Mais pas "dans les règles de l'art" !


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2012)

Dans les règles de la tête de lard, éventuellement.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Dans les règles de la tête de lard, éventuellement.


Oui, voilà.


----------



## Karamazow (22 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir messieurs,

Plutôt que vous chamailler, auriez-vous l'amabilité de nous montrer de belles photos de votre collection de Macintosh, afin d'assouvir la curiosité des passionnés comme moi ?


----------



## Jourdain (23 Mars 2012)

Classic II
Imac G3
Powerbook G4
Imac Intel 
IPad 2
Ipod

Bientôt Macbook Air 13"



Tout fonctionne sans pb, même le Classic II quand je le sors du placard...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2012)

Karamazow a dit:


> Bonsoir messieurs,
> 
> Plutôt que vous chamailler, auriez-vous l'amabilité de nous montrer de belles photos de votre collection de Macintosh, afin d'assouvir la curiosité des passionnés comme moi ?


tiens


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mars 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pour moi, ya eu du changement aussi !
> 
> PowerMac G4 533Mhz Digital Audio
> PowerMac G3 Blanc & Bleu 400Mhz
> ...



A cela j'ajoute :

Un iBook G4 12" 1.2Ghz
Un PowerBook G4 15" 1.67Ghz
Un iMac G5 20" 1.8Ghz (et trois autres HS)


----------



## alexcmoi37 (10 Avril 2012)

powermac 4400/200
iMac 21,5" intel core2duo 3,06 16go de ram 1To de DD
Bipro G5 1,8Ghz 8go de ram 500Go de DD
Macbook 13" core2duo 2,16Ghz 3go de ram 120 DD
Macbook Pro 17" core2duo 2,4Ghz 4go de ram 250go de DD
2 Iphone 3g 8go noir
Ipod touch 2gen 16go
ipod classic 30go
ipod shuffle 1go


----------



## franky rabbit (16 Avril 2012)

Ben pour ma part j'en suis à mon second iMac, un i5 3,6Ghz mi-2010. Pour ne pas être perdu durand les vacances ou quand ma femme me taxe l'iMac je me suis doté d'un MacbookAir 13' en reconditionné de fin 2010 6 mois plus tard. Là ça a été la grosse baffe ! Je ne me sers quasiment plus que du MacbookAir ! On le range dans une pochette cartonnée ou dans le sac photo et hop je file. La mémoire flash aussi, c'est vraiment super ! Dommage que ce soit si cher...


----------



## Xman (9 Mai 2012)

Xman a dit:


> Bon j'y vais :
> 
> - SE/40
> - Classic
> ...


Nouvelle acquisition : 

Newton MessagePad 120

En parfait état


----------



## Macthieu (5 Juin 2012)

Un imac intel core 2 duo à 2,66GHz, un Macintosh SE FDHD et un 1 ipod classic 5 génération se rajoute ma collection

Ma collection avec mes dernières acquisitions

1 Macintosh SE FDHD
1 PowerBook G4 500 Mhz
1 LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
1 imac g3 à 233Mhz (4Go/64Mo)
1 Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
2 newton emate 300
1 powerBook 520c à 25mhz (160mo/12mo)
1 Apple Power Macintosh 7600/120
2 Powermac 6100/66MHz 
2 Powermac 6100/60MHz
1 Quadra 660 Av
1 imac intel core 2 duo à 2,4GHz
1 imac intel core 2 duo à 2,66GHz
1 carte mère d'un lc 580

autre produit apple

2 ipod classic 5 génération
1 apple tv de première génération

Je vais peut être me calmer pour un certain temps


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2012)

Les 2 eMate 300.


----------



## Keikoku (5 Juin 2012)

C'est quoi cette question pour riches oOo ?

Un seul... Enfin plus depuis 3 mois: je l'ai vendu X,D


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2012)

Nous avons pas tous plusieurs Macs récents.


----------



## Onmac (5 Juin 2012)

Cela dit, certains vieux mac coûte aujourdhui plus cher que des neufs  Cest bon de revenir sur le forum de Macgé :sleep:


----------



## groudon41 (6 Juin 2012)

Moi, y'a un ibook G4 et un PW G3ou G4 qui m'attende du côté d'imacounet, et c'est tout pour le moment...


----------



## letiteuf55 (10 Juin 2012)

4 imac G3
1 imac G5 20'
5 macbook (macbook unibody alu, 2 macbook pro unibody, macbook blanc unibody et macbook blanc core2duo)
1 macmini G4

et il doit y avoir un ou deux SE dans le garage ^^


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juin 2012)

Bon, moi j'ai fait du ménage!

Il me reste :

iMac 21.5"
PowerMac G3 & G4 
PowerMac 9600
iMac G4


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Perso, j''en ai moins qu'une partie des personnes présentes sur ce forum; j'ai à la maison:

L'arrière arrière arrière arrière grand père du Mac de bureau (je  ne peut pas dire imac car il a une tour et je ne peut pas dire Mac Pro car il n'est pas aussi puissant...)

L'ancêtre du MacBook (un pavé noir dont je ne connaît pas le nom...)

iMac Tournesol

PowerBook G4 Titanium

iMac Intel core 2 duo

MacBook Pro 2009

MacBook Air 2011


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

je sais pas si j'ai deja posté ici

mais bon pour ma part je n'ai qu'un MBP boosté comme un malade, je voulais pas d'une multitude de Mac, comme je voyage bcp....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> j'ai à la maison:
> 
> L'arrière arrière arrière arrière grand père du Mac de bureau (je  ne peut pas dire imac car il a une tour et je ne peut pas dire Mac Pro car il n'est pas aussi puissant...)



Là, ça ouvre un paquet de possibilités, depuis le Mac II (si on considère un boitier "desktop" comme une "tour" au PowerMac G5 (en passant par toutes les séries de Quadra/Centris, les PowerMac601/603/604, les G3 beiges et tous les PowerMac "new world" (du G3 "blanc/bleu au G5). Ça couvre une période qui va de mars 1987 à août 2005. Elle ressemble à quoi, ta tour, et si elle est beige, il y a écrit quoi dessus ?



esv^^ a dit:


> L'ancêtre du MacBook (un pavé noir dont je ne connaît pas le nom...)



Même commentaire que ci dessus, sauf que là, on ne couvre que 10 ans, une grosse majorité des PowerBook étaient en plastique noirs (les autres en plastique gris, en titane ou en aluminium). pour les modèles noirs, on part d'octobre 1991 (PowerBook 100) à janvier 2001(date où le PowerBook G3 "Pismo", dernier "pavé noir" a été retiré du catalogue). Même question que ci dessus, sauf qu'en général, c'est sous la dalle qu'il y a écrit ce que c'est.


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les G3 beiges. Ça couvre une période qui va de mars 1987 à août 2005. Elle ressemble à quoi, ta tour, et si elle est beige, il y a écrit quoi dessus ?



Oui, c'est ça, il était beige. Le problème c'est que je ne peut pas lire ce qu'il y avait en dessous, car il est parti à la déchetterie... (On ne ma pas proposer de le garder: c'était il y a 5 ans; cette date reste gravé dans ma mémoire. Un mac à la déchetterie...) 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même commentaire que ci dessus, sauf que là, on ne couvre que 10 ans, une grosse majorité des PowerBook étaient en plastique noirs (les autres en plastique gris, en titane ou en aluminium). pour les modèles noirs, on part d'octobre 1991 (PowerBook 100) à janvier 2001(date où le PowerBook G3 "Pismo", dernier "pavé noir" a été retiré du catalogue). Même question que ci dessus, sauf qu'en général, c'est sous la dalle qu'il y a écrit ce que c'est.



Je regarderais la prochaine fois que je le croiserais au fond d'un placard!


----------



## magicPDF (11 Juin 2012)

Le PowerBook G3 "Pismo" est facile à distinguer des autres : il a des ports FireWire au lieu du port SCSI.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2012)

magicPDF a dit:


> Le PowerBook G3 "Pismo" est facile à distinguer des autres : il a des ports FireWire au lieu du port SCSI.



C'est aussi le seul PowerBook G3 a n'arborer que la mention "PowerBook" tout court sous l'écran, les autres mentionnent tous "G3", et enfin, lorsqu'on l'allume, c'est aussi le seul de la série a avoir la pomme blanche du capot qui s'illumine.

Enfin, détail d'importance, c'est aussi le seul dont on puisse mettre le firmware à jour, ce qui en fait le seul à pouvoir faire tourner Tiger, et donc le seul à être encore aujourd'hui encore réellement utilisablepour des tâches peu gourmandes en puissance (surf internet, bureautique &#8230. :love:


----------



## esv^^ (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est aussi le seul PowerBook G3 a n'arborer que la mention "PowerBook" tout court sous l'écran, les autres mentionnent tous "G3", et enfin, lorsqu'on l'allume, c'est aussi le seul de la série a avoir la pomme blanche du capot qui s'illumine.
> 
> Enfin, détail d'importance, c'est aussi le seul dont on puisse mettre le firmware à jour, ce qui en fait le seul à pouvoir faire tourner Tiger, et donc le seul à être encore aujourd'hui encore réellement utilisablepour des tâches peu gourmandes en puissance (surf internet, bureautique ). :love:



Ah ouais daccord... Le miens est beaucoup plus vieux alors... Quand je n'y connaissait vraiment rien, je croyais que s'était un Windows... C'est pour dire! Je crois même qu'on ne pouvait pas modifier le fond d'écran, mais je suis pas sûr...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Je crois même qu'on ne pouvait pas modifier le fond d'écran, mais je suis pas sûr...



Il n'a jamais existé de Mac où on ne puisse pas changer le fond d'écran, même le tout premier (monochrome) on pouvait y définir différentes trames.


----------



## esv^^ (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'a jamais existé de Mac où on ne puisse pas changer le fond d'écran, même le tout premier (monochrome) on pouvait y définir différentes trames.



Ah, ok... Je vous donne la ref ce WE!


----------



## groudon41 (12 Juin 2012)

Moi mon PW G3 me sert encore, me reste plus qu'a installer 10.3 par cd via un lecteur scsi (merci a toi, imacounet, grâce a ton adaptateur^^ )
Mais j'en recherche un qui n'a pas la charnière de cassé, et qui marche^^
D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a ca qui traine, ce serais simpa^^ 

A part ca, je me suis fait voler mon iphone,
 il ne me reste plus qu'un G3 DV de fonctionnel ( et encore, rétrogradé a 300MHz malheureusement) sur les 4, 
et un première génération tournant a 417 MHz( overclock ) sur les 2...

Reste aussi un powermac G3 beige overclocké comme un porc, 
un powermac 7600/132

Un ibook G4 et un se/30 et un powermac g3 ou G4 chez imacounet a lui prendre... 

I need motherboard for my G3!

Mon imac tournesol ce porte bien, jhésite a le démonter pour changer la ram, j'ai vu trop d'avis de tournesol mort a cause d'un démontage...

et J'ai presque finis le déménagement, je pourrais donc mettre a jour mon musée en ligne^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> Mon imac tournesol ce porte bien, jhésite a le démonter pour changer la ram, j'ai vu trop d'avis de tournesol mort a cause d'un démontage...



 Il n'y a pourtant aucune difficulté, pour changer la barrette interne, il y a en tout et pour tout 8 vis à défaire et remettre ensuite, et, selon les modèles, une ou deux interfaces de caloduc à nettoyer et enduire de pâte thermique neuve ! :mouais:

Ah si, à savoir, surtout sur les premiers modèles, si le Mac ne redémarre pas, essayer de desserrer légèrement les 4 vis qui tiennent la base sous la cloche, trop serrées, elles doivent faire un faux contact quelque part. Il ne faut pas qu'il y ait de jeu, mais il ne faut pas bloquer ces vis à mort non plus


----------



## mrchickenbacker (12 Juin 2012)

La famille s'agrandit! 

iMac 27"
2 Macbook Pro 
1 Macbook


----------



## ThoTokio (13 Juin 2012)

Quand je suis chez mes parents :
- Mon MBP 15"
- Mon vieux MB blanc encore utilisé par mon beau père
- Deux iMac 21,5"
- Un iMac 20" quand le fils de mon beau père est là

Donc souvent, y a 5 Mac à la maison... voire 6 si jamais ma meilleure amie est là aussi avec mon MBP 13". 
Et si on compte le hackintosh, il peut y en avoir jusqu'à 7.


----------



## groudon41 (13 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a pourtant aucune difficulté, pour changer la barrette interne,  il y a en tout et pour tout 8 vis à défaire et remettre ensuite, et,  selon les modèles, une ou deux interfaces de caloduc à nettoyer et  enduire de pâte thermique neuve ! :mouais:
> 
> Ah si, à savoir, surtout sur les premiers modèles, si le Mac ne  redémarre pas, essayer de desserrer légèrement les 4 vis qui tiennent la  base sous la cloche, trop serrées, elles doivent faire un faux contact  quelque part. Il ne faut pas qu'il y ait de jeu, mais il ne faut pas  bloquer ces vis à mort non plus



Merci de l'info, je vais peut être le démonter finalement^^
D'autant qu'en fouinnant dans les reste de mes G3, j'ai découvert qu'un des 4 dv était équipé d'une 512 Mo, de quoi lui redonner de l'énergie^^



ThoTokio a dit:


> [...]
> Et si on compte le hackintosh, il peut y en avoir jusqu'à 7. [...]


Je sent que je vais le faire, sur mon pc ( acer inspire... )...
Juste que je trouvre un nouveau dd pour l'os et surtout la technique^^


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2012)

Hello, ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas passé poster quelque chose (à priori le problème qui m'a éloigné semble avoir pris du plomb dans l'aile), mais je reste attaché à tout ce vieux matériel, et je regarde de temps en temps ce sujet que j'aime beaucoup (par contre je suis très présent sur Silicium.org, et j'ai d'autres plateformes : Amiga, Amstrad 6128, TI-99/4A). Je continue même à compléter les configs quand je le peux, et j'ai une série d'accessoires Apple plutôt sympa.

Voici donc une mise à jour de la liste de mon matériel pour les amateurs du genre.

- Mac Plus
- Mac LC II avec carte PDS Apple IIe (avec lecteur de disquettes externe 3"5 et joystick Apple II)
- Mac LC II en spare avec écran Apple 12" couleur
- Mac LC III avec Presto + 68040/66
- Mac LC 475
- Mac LC 475 en spare
- Quadra 700
- PowerBook 520c 68040/25
- PowerMac 6100
- iBook G3/300 Mandarine
- iBook G3/466 Graphite (récupéré en état quasi neuf)
- iBook G3/466 Graphite en spare
- PowerBook G3/400
- iMac G3/600 Snow
- PowerMac G4 Cube avec son 15" LCD ADC
- PowerBook G4 Titanium 867
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD
- iMac 20" Core2Duo 2.4 HD2600
- MacBookPro Penryn 2.4 

Plus quelques accessoires de la marque :
- Disques durs SCSI SC20 et SC160
- Quicktake 150
- Lecteurs externe CD 300 et 600
- PowerCD (modèle SCSI)
- Bornes Airport Extrême et Express
- 3 iPod Mini (Bleu, vert, gris).
- Enceintes Apple beige
- StyleWriter 2200

Je n'ajoute pas les nombreux goodies ou affiches de la marque ...

Un Performa 200 devrait arriver bientôt, et j'espère aussi rentrer un Newton quand un de mes amis aura trié sa cave.


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Hello, ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas passé poster quelque chose (à priori le problème qui m' éloigné semble avoir pris du plomb dans l'aile), mais je reste attaché à tout ce vieux matériel, et je regarde de temps en temps ce sujet que j'aime beaucoup (par contre je suis très présent sur Silicium.org, et j'ai d'autres plateformes : Amiga, Amstrad 6128, TI-99/4A). Je continue même à compléter les configs quand je le peux, et j'ai une série d'accessoires Apple plutôt sympa.
> 
> Voici donc une mise à jour de la liste de mon matériel pour les amateurs du genre.
> 
> ...



As tu calculé la somme à quoi ça correspond? On doit atteindre des sommets...


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2012)

Ha non, mais je suis sur que si on additionne tous les prix à neuf ça doit faire peur ... heureusement une grande partie est de la récup ou de l'occasion pas cher (le Cube je l'ai eu pour 200 euros en très bon état), car je n'avais pas les moyens de changer fréquemment.

Ceci dit, rien que ce que j'ai payé à neuf (le LC II à 12000 francs, le TI à 3500 euros, le PB G4 HD 2000 euros+, les deux Macs Intel 3100 euros, mon ancien clone Starmax 17" Trinitron 13000 francs), tous les périphs en 20 ans (DD internes et externes, CG, imprimantes, etc ...) et la centaine de logiciels achetés, je dois en avoir largement pour plus 100 000 francs, voir 150 000 francs ... Ça aurais surement financé une partie de ma future maison. C'est ça d'être tombé dedans quand on était petit 

J'ai d'ailleurs gardé toutes les factures depuis 22 ans (avant c'était mes parents), mais je n'oserais pas refaire le total pour vérifier ... Un petit coucou à la mémoire de la Settem à Dijon qui m'a vendu en 92 mon premier Mac vraiment à moi avec mes sous gagné en boulot d'été. J'ai toujours le dossier avec la belle pochette et ses dauphins 

Désolé pour ces souvenirs personnels, je suis sur que ça intéresse pas grand monde aujourd'hui ... mais ce sont de bons souvenirs. :love:


P.S. : mais dis donc tu es lyonnais ?


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

Oui, je suis Lyonnais comme toi, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> mais dis donc tu es lyonnais ?





esv^^ a dit:


> Oui, je suis Lyonnais comme toi, non?



Peuchère, c'est fini, les deux scandinaves, là ?


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Peuchère, c'est fini, les deux scandinaves, là ?



Ah, tiens; c'est où la limite KT?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Ah, tiens; c'est où la limite KT?



Si je réponds à ta question telle que tu la pose, je te dirais "partout", ou encore "n'importe où", je propose donc que tu reviennes lorsque tu aura trouvé la bonne question à poser à ce sujet 

Sinon, ma remarque n'était qu'une mini parodie d'un passage d'une célèbre scène d'une non moins célèbre pièce de Pagnol, rien à voir avec mes origines ou ma situation géographique !


----------



## Invité (14 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Ah, tiens; c'est où la limite KT?



Pour parodier une réplique célèbre (bon ça date un peu) c'est le NORD !!!!!!!!

Ben oui paske le 7? comparé à Lyon, hein


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2012)

Merci pour la référence à Pagnol, Pascal. Ca me fend le coeur


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Ah, tiens; c'est où la limite KT?





Invité a dit:


> Pour parodier une réplique célèbre (bon ça date un peu) c'est le NORD !!!!!!!!
> 
> Ben oui paske le 7? comparé à Lyon, hein&#8230;



Bon, je vois qu'on est cerné par les béotiens, là ! Alors à l'attention de ceux qui veulent savoir où se trouve la limite KT, je précise que la question, ce n'est pas "où", mais "quand", la limite KT, c'est la limite "Crétacée-Tertiaire", et elle se situe il y a 64 millions d'années (+/- une semaine). 

Lorsque je précisais qu'elle était "partout" ou "n'importe où", je faisais référence à la fine couche de dépots riches en iridium qui la matérialise au sein des couches géologiques partout sur la planète. Sous cette fine couche, on trouve des restes de dinosaures, au dessus, plus aucun, il ne s'agit donc là que d'une fine allusion à mon titre de modéraptor. A noter qu'à contrario, ça n'est qu'au dessus de cette fine couche qu'on retrouve les premiers fossiles de Macintosh ! :hein:


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2012)

Quelle culture ... ceci dit j'ai vu ça sur Arte/France 5 il n'y a pas longtemps (j'adore ces reportages scientifiques).

Bref pour en revenir aux Macs, mon Performa 200 arrive samedi


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Bref pour en revenir aux Macs, mon Performa 200 arrive samedi



C'est plus récent, ça, Performa 200, c'était la version "low cost" du Classic II, je crois &#8230; Paléolithique supérieur, non ? :rateau:


----------



## CBi (15 Juin 2012)

Je pensais pouvoir poster "un de plus" cette semaine, et puis non... Pas de nouvel iMac àl'horizon. Je reste donc avec mon (mes) Tournesol.


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé mon mac portable (dont je ne connaissait pas le nom) Il s'agit d'un PowerBook 520.
Par contre, une chose m'intrigue; il y a une étiquette rouge avec marqué "Ready for PowerPC upgrade"; ça veut dire quoi? Le processeur est upgradable?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------

Pour être plus précis, c'est un PowerBook 520/540


----------



## groudon41 (16 Juin 2012)

on peut avoir une photo?


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Oui, juste le temps que je la fasse!


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Oui, juste le temps que je la fasse!



Et voilà!


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Juin 2012)

Petite liste : 

-PowerMac G4 Quicksilver 800Mhz
-iMac G4 15" 700Mhz upgradé à fond : 1Go de ram, 80Go 7200TPM, Airport
-eMac G4 1.42Ghz
-iMac G3 500Mhz (Bleu indigo)
-iMac Core2Duo 17", problème d'écran qui n'est plus pris en charge par apple..
-MacBook Pro 17" 2.66Ghz, bientôt remplacé par un Retina de base avec option 16Go de ram (Apple faisant des machines non upgradbles )

@+


----------



## groudon41 (16 Juin 2012)

pas mal esv^^

ça dois surement correspondre a un possible changement de proc...
Au fait, t'a un MP en plus normalement...


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2012)

Tout à fait esv, ces machines pouvaient avoir un PowerPC avec une carte d'upgrade.

J'ai un 520c avec le même autocollant


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Et aujourd'hui, cette opération est elle encore réalisable?


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Juin 2012)

MAJ : Bah moi j'ai 39 Mac dans ma collec' (dans 10m² et 9m² (non j'ai du rendre la chambre universitaire)

Bon faut que j'ouvre un musée là ... vraiment

Un rêve vient de se produire, j'ai récupérée 15 Mac en moins de 10 minutes !
Il faut remercier mon IUT d'avoir fait du tri et tout jeté dans la benne !!! (bien sur on pouvait récupérer)

Donc !

Macintosh 128k avec carte mere de 512K (pas d'alim)
Macintosh Plus avec façade de 128k (alim HS)
Macintosh Plus d'origine (OK) + clavier souris (gravé I.U.T)
Macintosh Classic (cm HS, la pile à désintégrer la cm -> cm jeter à la poubelle)
Macintosh Classic II (alim HS, cm HS)
Powermac 6500/250 (ok)
Powermac 6200/75 (pile à couler problème affichage -> cm à la poubelle)
Powermac 6200/75 (OK, avec cd-rom)
Powermac 4400/200 (OK fonctionne parfaitement modèle rare)
Macintosh LC II (ok)
Macintosh LC III (ok, le dd était coller un petit coup su la table à régler le problème)
Macintosh LC 475 (ok)
Macintosh II (alim OK, pas de démarrage, pile OK, cm hs ?)
Macintosh Quadra 950 (ok + carte d'acquisition cube)
Macintosh LC 630 (ok)

Et oui tout ça en 10 minutes je tient un record et je remercie mon IUT  d'avoir été si généreux, et au retour de vacances je leur demande si y a pas d'autre matos à la pomme qui traine ... on sais jamais !

Tout ça sans compter le matos PC beaucoup plus récent (et 2 LCD 17" avec condo HS mais réparé)

Le plus puissant d'abord (Machine secondaire, après le pc avec un C2Q) :  Powermac G4 MDD Dual-1.25 Ghz - 2 Gb de ram -Radeon 9600 128 Mo  (provenance G5)  - 80 Gb 7200 tours Seagate - Superdrive et  Combo - OS X  10.4.11 & 10.5.

ensuite,

MAC :

Performa 5400 (mon tout premier Mac, obtenu en 2004, longue et triste histoire  (pas pour le mac mais pour moi et des amis))
Powermac 7300 (upgrade G3 Pro Formac 250 Mhz)
Powermac 6100 (pas d'écran, recherche adaptateur)
iMac G5 rev B 17" 2.0 Ghz (cm hs)
Powermac G5 (arnaque iMacounet)
iBook G3 (donné par ma professeur de communication cette année, fonctionne parfaitement après formatage)
iMac G3 Bondi Blue rev A
iMac G3 DV
Powermac G4 AGP
iBook G4 14" 1.42 Ghz
iBook G4 14" 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G3 Lombart (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium (carte ethernet HS)
Powerbook 100 (batterie HS, rétroéclairage HS)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300cs
Mac Se 30
Mac LC I
Mac LC II
Mac LC III
Apple IIe (en boite) + monitor II (en boite) + Duodisk + joystick IIc
Apple IIe + monitor II + Disk II

Accessoires :

Apple CD 300 (ok -> une nappe à changer )
Apple hard drive 20 SC (parfait !!!!!! Seagate ST-250N pas allumé en +  de 10 ans et parfaitement fonctionnel, pas de secteurs défectueux, à  tourner h24 pendant plus de 15 ans)
Plein d'accessoire pour le réseaux + souris et clavier)
Apple hard drive 20sc (avec DD 3 Go)

Imprimentes :

Imagewritter II
Imagewritter I (avec ruban OK)
Imagewritter II (HS)

iPhone & iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4ème Gen Bleu 8GB (pas une rayure, retour dans sa boite d'origine)
iPhone 3G 8Gb (donné à ma s&#339;ur)
iPhone 3Gs 8Gb (mon tel)
Newton MessagePad 120 (complet en boite) (merci Dr.Fatalis)

Voila Pour Moi


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Et aujourd'hui, cette opération est elle encore réalisable?



Si tu trouves la carte, oui !


Bravo oldmac, jolie pêche. Pas pensé à demander à mon ancien IUT si je pouvais récupérer les Q700 que je leur ai fait acheter parce que c'était important de ne pas avoir que du PC et d'ouvrir un peu l'esprit de mes collègues de promo 

Ils ont du être benné depuis longtemps et puis j'en ai eu un depuis !


----------



## groudon41 (17 Juin 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> MAJ : Bah moi j'ai 39 Mac dans ma collec' (dans 10m² et 9m² (non j'ai du rendre la chambre universitaire)
> 
> Bon faut que j'ouvre un musée là ... vraiment
> 
> ...



 Ouahhhh, la, j'avoue que j'ai la rage, 15 mac en 1à minute...

tu les garde tous?:rateau:

Enfin moi, jattends la rentrée, ou je pourrais recommencer a acheter de vieux mac...
Je devrais avoir un SE/30, un ibook G4 et du burdel a la rentrée...


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Juin 2012)

Oué vraiment beaucoup de chance, tout monde récupérait les PC en Athlon 64 et Athlon XP et moi tout les vieux macs ...  Quand j'ai trouvé le 128K j'ai sauté partout ... trop heureux, première chose, j'ouvre le boitier et tada les signatures et celle de Steve :love:


----------



## groudon41 (17 Juin 2012)

J'imagine, rien que pour ca^^

Faut absolument que j'en trouve un moi^^


----------



## terodrel (17 Juin 2012)

un seul mac, et vu le prix c'est déjà pas mal je trouve


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2012)

terodrel a dit:


> un seul mac, et vu le prix c'est déjà pas mal je trouve



Tu sais, l'objet de ce fil, c'est surtout de parler des "vieux Mac de collection", même si on donne l'ensemble de notre parc. Pour te situer la chose, mon plus vieux Mac (1992) m'a coûté 10  (pour un prix "neuf" autour de 25 000 FF à l'époque. Le second plus vieux (de 1995) m'a été donné !


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, l'objet de ce fil, c'est surtout de parler des "vieux Mac de collection", même si on donne l'ensemble de notre parc. Pour te situer la chose, mon plus vieux Mac (1992) m'a coûté 10  (pour un prix "neuf" autour de 25 000 FF à l'époque. Le second plus vieux (de 1995) m'a été donné !



C'est clair dans les années 80, je bavais devant le Mac II, vendu dans les 50 000 francs ! Et là une petite dame dans la PAO est prête à m'en donner un


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2012)

dans pas longtemps, j'ai un lot de 57 mac à céder (je fignole le listing)


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

musee.informatique a dit:


> dans pas longtemps, j'ai un lot de 57 mac à céder (je fignole le listing)



A céder?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> A céder?



Livré gratos si possible ...


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

:d


----------



## groudon41 (18 Juin 2012)

musee.informatique a dit:


> dans pas longtemps, j'ai un lot de 57 mac à céder (je fignole le listing)



je me met dans la liste STP^^
Je viens de commencer un musée sur les mac, alors si je pouvais récupérer des mac...

Voila ce que je cherche si tu a (répond en MP^^)

des portable mac ( n'importe lesquels) 
des G4/G5 en powermac ou imac

des accessoire

...

tu pourra me filer la liste par mail a michel (point . ) gaschet41 (arobase @ ) gmail (point . ) fr ?

voila ^^


----------



## Aleks25410 (18 Juin 2012)

Moi aussi je serais très intéressé par Apple IIc et Apple IIe et Lisa.

Si il y a Macintosh 128 et 512k, voir même Plus je prends aussi.

Le reste je le laisse à tout le monde.

Je recherche tout les modèle Apple/Macintosh, mais il faut que tout le monde puisse en bénéficier, donc j'en laisse aux autres.

J'attends de voir la liste pour voir ce qui peut m'intéresser. Si tu pouvais aussi me l'envoyer.

Je pourrai venir chercher le tout, ou prendre à ma charge tout les frais de port sans problème.


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2012)

musee.informatique a dit:


> dans pas longtemps, j'ai un lot de 57 mac à céder (je fignole le listing)



On attend avec impatience la liste alors 


Et "a céder" ça ne veut pas forcément dire gratos, on est pas dans le sujet "don de Mac" ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------

J'ai oublié de dire du coup que j'avais reçu le Performa 200 hier.

Je le testerais ce soir mais le vendeur m'avait prévenu que le DD était limité. Je le changerais après l'été quand je serais installé dans ma maison


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

musee.informatique a dit:


> dans pas longtemps, j'ai un lot de 57 mac à céder (je fignole le listing)



Je voios tout le monde qui le fait, donc je le dit haut et fort que je me ferais un sincère plaisir de te débarasser de quelques Mac...
Je l'avais sous entendu tout à l'heure, mais là je fait comme tout le monde !


----------



## Invité (18 Juin 2012)

Moi, je prends l'*Apple I *et je laisse le reste
Bon, faut me l'envoyer hein, j'ai pas que ça a faire !


----------



## OrdinoMac (18 Juin 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Quand j'ai trouvé le 128K j'ai sauté partout ... trop heureux, première chose, j'ouvre le boitier et tada les signatures et celle de Steve :love:




Les signatures n'ont rien à voir avec le 128k et n'ont rien d'exceptionnel. Tu les trouveras dans tous les MacPlus.


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2012)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Les signatures n'ont rien à voir avec le 128k et n'ont rien d'exceptionnel. Tu les trouveras dans tous les MacPlus.



Tout à fait, c'est le cas de mon Mac Plus. Toujours sympa quand même ...


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu trouves la carte, oui !



Sais tu à quoi elle ressembles cette carte, et ou je peut la trouver? Je sais, tu va me dire que tu n'y voit aucun intérêt et que ça sert à rien... Enfin, ça me ferais planer de l'avoir quand même!


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Sais tu à quoi elle ressembles cette carte, et ou je peut la trouver? Je sais, tu va me dire que tu n'y voit aucun intérêt et que ça sert à rien... Enfin, ça me ferais planer de l'avoir quand même!



Il va te falloir utiliser google surtout sur les sites américains, écumer eBay à l'international, etc ...

Bon courage !


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

Ok, on laisse tomber; de toutes façon, ça ne me servirais à rien. J'aurais quand même bien voulu voir à quoi ça ressemblait; sur gogole, je ne sais pas quoi taper...Voilà ce que je trouve; autrement dit pas grand chose...


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juin 2012)

@Melaure -> Bah dans mes boitier de Mac plus 1 Mo elle n'y sont pas, que dans l&#8217;arriéré du 128K/512K ? Étrange ? Je vais re-vérifier

*@musee.informatique* : Autrement je suis aussi intéressé par quelques macs, le prix est à discuter


----------



## lima2010 (25 Juin 2012)

moi aussi Un seul et unique.
:mouais:


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Juin 2012)

Lima 2010 tu me fait rêver,
la syllogomanie me ronge,
mais je me soigne,
vides greniers, dons aux amis, ventes privées, benne de recyclage et la baie
sont mes amis,

Patrick JJ en cours de convalescence...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Lima 2010 tu me fait rêver,
> la syllogomanie me ronge,
> mais je me soigne,
> vides greniers, dons aux amis, ventes privées, benne de recyclage et la baie
> ...



Bon, je viens de consulter le docteur ouiquipaidia, en ce qui me concerne, je ne suis pas atteint, car :



			
				le docteur en question a dit:
			
		

> La syllogomanie, ou accumulation compulsive, est le fait d'accumuler de manière excessive des objets (*sans les utiliser* ou sen débarrasser)



Or aucune des machines en ma possession (si si, même les deux PC) ne reste très longtemps éteinte, et lorsque le troisième PC (le plus vieux, en fait, un Toshiba à base de 486 DX4) a rendu son âme à Billou, après récupération de son lecteur de disquettes (pour tentative de greffe sur l'autre Toshiba pour lequel je n'ai pas pu récupérer le lecteur associé), il est parti à la benne. Les seules choses "inertes" que je conserve servent de stock de pièce détachées pour mon PB "Pismo".

Donc, pas de traitement à envisager en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## tsss (27 Juin 2012)

Loin des apple II, et autres antiquités .... Je viens de récupérer un iBook tangerine !
Après un bon nettoyage (berk, on aurait dit du cambouis ...), démontage en règle, mise en place d'un ssd (32go) pour le silence et finalement guère plus cher qu'un disque dur à plateau, ajout de 512 mo de mémoire et installation de Panther.

Je suis épaté par ce "petit bout de machine " de 1999 qui se comporte vraiment bien tant que l'on se contente d'écouter de la musique et de taper du texte sur textedit !
Mon grand de bientôt 8 ans voulait une machine à écrire .... il aura donc une machine à écrire futuriste orange 

Seuls pb non réglés, la batterie est HS (mais ce n'est pas une priorité) & la carte airport qui ne gère pas le wpa2 (abordé sur un autre topic), faut que je trouve le temps de faire quelques test supplémentaires.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

tsss a dit:


> mise en place d'un ssd (32go) pour le silence et finalement guère plus cher qu'un disque dur à plateau



Là, faudra que tu m'explique où tu as trouvé un SSD "IDE", parce que le palourde, un disque SATA, je ne vois pas bien comment il pourrait l'utiliser !



tsss a dit:


> installation de Panther.
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> Seuls pb non réglés, &#8230; la carte airport qui ne gère pas le wpa2 (abordé sur un autre topic), faut que je trouve le temps de faire quelques test supplémentaires.



La carte Airport supporte très bien le WPA, sans quoi mon PowerBook G3 Pismo de 2000 (sous OS X 10.4.11) ne pourrait pas se connecter à mon réseau WiFi (il utilise la même carte Airport que ton Clamshell), c'est Panther, qui ne le supporte pas, le WPA n'est supporté qu'à partir de Mac OS X 10.4.3 ou 10.4.4, un des deux, je ne sais plus trop lequel exactement.


----------



## tsss (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, faudra que tu m'explique où tu as trouvé un SSD "IDE", parce que le palourde, un disque SATA, je ne vois pas bien comment il pourrait l'utiliser !



Je pensais aussi que cela n'existait pas, mais en fouinant j'ai trouvé ça, je n'attends pas avec ce type de produit des performances de fou, juste le silence !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> La carte Airport supporte très bien le WPA, sans quoi mon PowerBook G3 Pismo de 2000 (sous OS X 10.4.11) ne pourrait pas se connecter à mon réseau WiFi (il utilise la même carte Airport que ton Clamshell), c'est Panther, qui ne le supporte pas, le WPA n'est supporté qu'à partir de Mac OS X 10.4.3 ou 10.4.4, un des deux, je ne sais plus trop lequel exactement.



Bon, étant sous Panther c'est peut être le pb, pourtant j'ai vu une mise à jour airport (que j'ai coché moi même via "mise à jour de logiciel") qui permettait la gestion du WPA.
Mais lorsque j'essaie de me connecter à mon réseau, il ne me propose le protocole WPA (juste WEP, ...). 
Petit indice, je n'ai pas vu de &#63743; sur la carte airport ... peut être une no name !

Si c'est panther qui ne supporte réellement pas le WPA, alors ... c'est dommage, car sur ce modèle, impossible de mettre Tiger qui d'ailleurs alourdirait l'utilisation de cette jolie palourde


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Je pensais aussi que cela n'existait pas, mais en fouinant j'ai trouvé ça, je n'attends pas avec ce type de produit des performances de fou, juste le silence !



Je l'ai déjà dit sur un autre sujet, OWC a toute une gamme de SSD IDE pour les anciens Mac (depuis plus d'un an), jusqu'a 240 Go !

Ils sont pas contre plus cher mais je ne sais pas ce que valent les "kingspec" en comparaison (et puis ça vient directement de Chine, je ne sais pas si on peut avoir confiance et si on ne risque pas d'avoir des contrefaçon ou des produits médiocres ...)


----------



## esv^^ (27 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà dit sur un autre sujet, OWC a toute une gamme de SSD IDE pour les anciens Mac (depuis plus d'un an), jusqu'a 240 Go !
> 
> Ils sont pas contre plus cher mais je ne sais pas ce que valent les "kingspec" en comparaison (et puis ça vient directement de Chine, je ne sais pas si on peut avoir confiance et si on ne risque pas d'avoir des contrefaçon ou des produits médiocres ...)


  Oui, et c'est ici: http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/upgrade-geant-dun-powerbook-1128592-2.html


----------



## groudon41 (29 Juin 2012)

Juste comme ca, t'a essayé d'installer X.4 via XpostFacto via un autre mac portable?

c'est fait pour faire tourner X.X sur une machine incompatible...

J'ai fait tourner X.3 sur mon powerbook type pismo( mais en plus vieux, mais même gamme de coque, etc...) qui tourne a 400 MHZ, et avec512 de ram...

juste comme ca, tu la récupéré comment?


----------



## tsss (29 Juin 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> Juste comme ca, t'a essayé d'installer X.4 via XpostFacto via un autre mac portable?
> 
> c'est fait pour faire tourner X.X sur une machine incompatible...
> 
> ...



Salut,

je connaissais pas ce soft, après une brève recherche ... je trouve de vieux vieux posts, je partirais dans la semaine dans une recherche + approfondie, par contre je comprends pas trop le "via un autre portable", ce clamshell ne possède pas de port firewire donc exit le mode target.
En tt cas merci pour cette bonne idée !
Et si la question était pour moi, j'ai trouvé cette belle palourde sur les petites annonces de MacG, ici même !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> mon powerbook type pismo( mais en plus vieux, mais même gamme de coque, etc...) qui tourne a 400 MHZ, et avec512 de ram...



Ça s'appelle un "Lombard", connu aussi sous le nom de "clavier bronze" 



tsss a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je connaissais pas ce soft, après une brève recherche ...



Moi, je le connaissais, mais entre faire tourner Panther sur un G3 à 400 Mhz et faire tourner Tiger sur un G3 à 300 Mhz, il y a une grosse différence.

Ainsi que je te le disais plus haut, j'ai Tiger sur un G3 à 500 Mhz (PowerBook "Pismo"), et déjà, je trouve que c'est le minimum, malgré 1 Go de Ram, j'ai plus souvent qu'à mon tour la petite roue chromatique qui tourne, et vérification faite, ça n'est pas à cause du recours à la mémoire virtuelle. Alors avec 200 Mhz de moins pour le processeur, 33 Mhz de moins pour la carte mère, et une puce vidéo trois ou quatre fois plus lente (Rage II*LT sur l'iBook, contre Rage Mobility 128 sur le Pismo), je pense qu'avec Tiger, tu risque bien d'avoir l'impression d'y aller "à pieds"


----------



## tsss (30 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ..... tu risque bien d'avoir l'impression d'y aller "à pieds"



Oué, c'est un peu l'impression que j'ai sur mon iMac G3 snow, il va me falloir trouver une solution pour ce wpa et cette Panther ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Oué, c'est un peu l'impression que j'ai sur mon iMac G3 snow, il va me falloir trouver une solution pour ce wpa et cette Panther ...



S'il y en a une, elle ne peut être que logicielle, mais je ne me souviens pas en avoir jamais vu (cela dit, je n'en ai pas cherché non plus).

@ groudon41 : au fait, pour un Lombard, pas besoin d'XPostFacto pour installer Panther, il supporte officiellement jusqu'à la 10.3.9 :mouais:


----------



## groudon41 (30 Juin 2012)

bha moi, il refuse 10.3,
Mais c'est le tout premier de la catégorie, qui est compatible avec os9 et avec 10.1, mais pas plus...

mais la carte a 400MHz n'est pas d'origine, c'est certe celle que j'ai trouvé dans la carcasse de ce cher mac, mais pas celle d'origine comme m'en informe l'étiquette d'origine du mac : 
Macintosh Powerbook G3 series
14.1TFT/300MHz-1MB/8GB HD/4MB video/CD/Modem

donc conclusion, c'est encore plus vieux que le lombard...

Edit : merci everymac de m'avoir rafraichis la mémoire, c'est un PQD...

et en regardant les carte upgrade compatible, je viens de tomber sur un rêve : 
http://www.everymac.com/upgrade_cards/powerlogix/bluechip_g3/bluechip_g3_1.0.html
Blue chip G3 1.0 "pismo"
                                                                              1.0 GHz                            PowerPC 750gx (G3)


de chez powerlogic...


franchement, j'aimerais bien avoir ca dans mon PQD...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> bha moi, il refuse 10.3,
> Mais c'est le tout premier de la catégorie, qui est compatible avec os9 et avec 10.1, mais pas plus...
> 
> mais la carte a 400MHz n'est pas d'origine, c'est certe celle que j'ai trouvé dans la carcasse de ce cher mac, mais pas celle d'origine comme m'en informe l'étiquette d'origine du mac :
> ...



Ah, alors, ça n'est pas la même coque que le Pismo, c'est un PDQ (Wallstreet rev 2), la coque est plus épaisse de presque 1cm, et surtout, la machine pèse quasiment 1 Kg de plus. Il supporte jusquà 10.2.8 sans XPostFacto.


----------



## groudon41 (30 Juin 2012)

ouais, enfin quand je dit même coque, hein, c'est qu'elle ressemble a la coque, pas que c&#8217;est exactement la même^^
dites, vous avez déja vus des DVD-r Apple (oui, un dvd-r a graver de la marque apple)?
Je viens d'en trouver un ( tout en ayant retrouvé les dvd d'install de 10.4.7 de mon tournesol (2ans que je les cherchais) planqué dans les archive vidéo/son cd de mon père), et faut dire que j'ai crus au fake a la première vue... 
je suis en train de récupérer les photo prise avec l'iphone de mon père, pour les mettre dans le sujet sur mon musée, et aussi les mettre sur le musée...

j'ai aussi recu( mais ca fait un bout de temps deja) les dvd de mac os 10.6.3, cadeau d'apple : collectors, car c'est rare qu'apple fasse des cadeau du genre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> tout en ayant retrouvé les dvd d'install de 10.4.7 de mon tournesol (2ans que je les cherchais)



Tu dois confondre, là, les tout-derniers Tournesols, ceux de juillet 2004 (date de leur retrait du catalogue, ils sont sortis en novembre 2003), étaient livrés avec Mac OS X 10.3.1, or Mac OS X 10.4 est sorti le 29 avril 2005, et la version 10.4.7 date du 27 juin 2006, soit quasiment deux ans après que les derniers Tournesols (les 15, 17 et 20 pouces "USB2") aient été retirés du catalogue d'Apple ! :mouais:


----------



## groudon41 (1 Juillet 2012)

le problème, c'est qu'il ne peuvent pas être pour l'imac core 2 duo de mon père, il était de mémoire fournis avec 10.6...
et pour le MB core 2 duo (HS pour le moment, en attente de réparation) il avais été fournis avec 10.5...

Bon, bha faux espoir...

remarque, mes cd de 10.1.2, sencé être réservé a un imac ( il sont gris marqué imac) on bien marché sur mon powerbook G3, et sur mes imac ( G3 et G4 lors de la panne du disque dur de celui si, remplacé jusque là par un externe... )

Je testerais dès que j'ai la possibilité.

et pour mon histoire de dvd-R apple?
je vais mettre les photo sur le post consernant mon musée...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> le problème, c'est qu'il ne peuvent pas être pour l'imac core 2 duo de mon père, il était de mémoire fournis avec 10.6...



Mon iMac "*Intel Core 2 Duo*" a été livré avec Mac OS X 5 (Léopard) fin janvier 2009 ... 

Pour être précis, c'est la version 10.5.4 qui était fournie avec ma machine, avec un deuxième CD/DVD


----------



## groudon41 (1 Juillet 2012)

okay, ca dois être surement l&#8217;inverse ( imac fournis avec 10.5 et le MB avec 10.6) 

mais je sais qu'il ne vienne pas d'un de ses 2 là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

Les iMac qui ont pu être livrés avec la 10.4.7 sont les "mid 2006" (Intel CoreDuo à 1,83 Ghz), livrés initialement avec la 10.4.6, les derniers modèles vendus ont du l'être avec la 10.4.7, et les iMac "late 2006" (Intel Core2Duo à 1,83 Ghz), fournis dès le départ avec la 10.4.7. Le modèle précédent ("early 2006") a lui été fourni avec les versions de 10.4.4 à 10.4.6 de Tiger, et le modèle suivant ("mid 2007", le premier iMac "alu") avait au minimum la 10.4.10.

Pour autant que je sache, au moins jusqu'à Mac OS 10.4.7 ou 10.4.8, il n'existait pas de DVD "juste Intel", ils comportaient tous les versions Intel et PPC de Mac OS, même ceux dédiés à une machine particulière.


----------



## groudon41 (1 Juillet 2012)

Tu me file le doute toi...
car je sais qu'il a un peut d'âge le core2duo a mon père...
ca se trouve, c'est le sien de dvd...
mais s'il contien aussi les version PPC, c'est génial.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> Tu me file le doute toi...



Tu as tort de douter, parce qu'avant de te les donner, tu penses bien que je les ai vérifiées, ces infos :mouais:

Tu ne regardes jamais la "timeline" de MacTracker, toi ?


----------



## groudon41 (1 Juillet 2012)

j'peut pas vérifier, l'imac est pas encore branché!

je vérifierais tout a l'heure...


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> j'peut pas vérifier, l'imac est pas encore branché!
> 
> je vérifierais tout a l'heure...


MacTracker existe également sur Windows, donc tu n'as pas d'excuse.


----------



## groudon41 (1 Juillet 2012)

a ouais, c'est pas faux^^


----------



## mcfly_7 (1 Juillet 2012)

J'ai actuellement 1 MBP et ça me suffit pour l'usage que j'en fait


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2012)

Deux nouveaux : 

PowerMac G5 : Mono 1.80Ghz - 2Gb - 80Go+1To - FX5200 - OS X 10.5
PowerMac G5 : Bi Pro 2.00Ghz - 1Gb - 80Go+200Go - FX5200 - OS X 10.5


----------



## esv^^ (1 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Mon iMac "*Intel Core 2 Duo*" a été livré avec Mac OS X 5 (Léopard) fin janvier 2009 ...
> 
> Pour être précis, c'est la version 10.5.4 qui était fournie avec ma machine, avec un deuxième CD/DVD



Moi, mon iMac intel core 2 duo (2007 je crois) était avec Tiger...


----------



## groudon41 (1 Juillet 2012)

chez moi, en tout les cas, je vois bien que le dvd a une compatibilité ppc ( dans le kernel panik, y'a marqué release PPC) 
mais il me tape un kernel panik si j'essaye de booter dessus sur mon tournesol G4
...


----------



## esv^^ (1 Juillet 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> chez moi, en tout les cas, je vois bien que le dvd a une compatibilité ppc ( dans le kernel panik, y'a marqué release PPC)
> mais il me tape un kernel panik si j'essaye de booter dessus sur mon tournesol G4
> ...



J'ai vécu ça avec la même machine; impossible de booter ac le cd gris fournit; DVD universel: réussite!
Même chose avec mon PowerBook G4


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Moi, mon iMac intel core 2 duo (2007 je crois) était avec Tiger...


Mon ancien iMac Core 2 Duo 17" (Mid 2006) était fourni avec OS X 10.4.7 d'origine. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------




esv^^ a dit:


> J'ai vécu ça avec la même machine; impossible de booter ac le cd gris fournit; DVD universel: réussite!
> Même chose avec mon PowerBook G4


Curieux, sur mon iMac G4 15" fourni avec OS X 10.2.3 sur DVD d'origine, il a parfaitement fonctionné !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mon ancien iMac Core 2 Duo 17" (Mid 2006) était fourni avec OS X 10.4.7 d'origine.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------
> 
> ...



Ça a été le cas un certain nombre de fois avec les iMac G4, lorsqu'une nouvelle version du système sortait pendant la durée de vie de la machine,  ils rouvraient les boites encore en stock pour remplacer les CD/DVD d'origine par des plus récents, mais à cette époque, ils n'en faisaient pas faire de "spéciaux", ils prenaient des CD/DVD de type "boite", et collaient des étiquettes grises dessus.

Ça avait été le cas pour mon premier iMac G4, un 15" 700 Mhz de première génération acheté vers la fin de sa commercialisation, les deux CD du 10.1.2 d'origine avaient été remplacés par des CD du 10.2.0 universels malgré leur livrée gris clair. Par contre, les deux autres CD, ceux de Classic et des logiciels complémentaires, eux, restaient bien limités à une utilisation sur ce modèle, et ne peuvent pas (je les ai toujours) être utilisés sur un autre type de Mac.


----------



## esv^^ (1 Juillet 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mon ancien iMac Core 2 Duo 17" (Mid 2006) était fourni avec OS X 10.4.7 d'origine.



Oui, ca doit être ça mis à part que j'ai un 20 pouces



iMacounet a dit:


> Curieux, sur mon iMac G4 15" fourni avec OS X 10.2.3 sur DVD d'origine, il a parfaitement fonctionné !



Tout le monde n'a pas forcément les mêmes problèmes!


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Oui, ca doit être ça mis à part que j'ai un 20 pouces
> 
> 
> 
> Tout le monde n'a pas forcément les mêmes problèmes!


17" & 20" c'est la même chose.


----------



## esv^^ (1 Juillet 2012)

Oui, je sais bien!


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2012)

Actuellement j'ai :

iMac 21.5"
iMac G4

PowerMac G3 B&B
PowerMac G4 DA

PowerMac G5 Mono 1.8Ghz
PowerMac G5 Bi Pro 2Ghz

Apple Studio Display 21" CRT
Apple Studio Display 17" LCD [bientôt]

Apple Cinema Display HD 23"


----------



## xavierdu77 (2 Septembre 2012)

moi je cherche a en avoir un maximum de mes preferer mais a 16 ans le budjet est pas illimité donc jai  en se moment:

imac g3 bleu ciel
ibook g3 palourde orange
ibook g4
powermac g3 et son studio display
mac pro
emac g4
macintosh lc III
et deux hackintosh un complétement fonctionel dans un boitier de powermac g3 brancher a un ecran studio display de powermac g4 et un autre sans ethernt mais ce n'est pas vraiment des mac ...


----------



## macbook007 (3 Septembre 2012)

Macbook Air 13" 2012 SSD 512Go RAM 8Go Intel Core i7 2Ghz
Macbook Air 13" 2011 SSD 256 Go RAM 4Go Intel Core i7 1,8Ghz
Macbook 13" black 2008 HDD 256 Go RAM 4Go Intel Core2Duo 2,4Ghz non unibody
Macbook 13" white 2008 HDD 256 Go RAM 2Go Intel Core2Duo 2,1Ghz non unibody


----------



## Dansebad (5 Septembre 2012)

iMac 2008
Mac Book Pro 2009
iMac2012


----------



## Madalvée (5 Septembre 2012)

Powerbook 12 2004
Powermac 2*2 e2005
Mac Mini 2,3 2011
Mac equette


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Septembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Mac equette



Je retiens .


----------



## Gregoiredetours (6 Septembre 2012)

La crise étant à la mode, je me contente d'un MacBook Pro 13 pouces de fin 2011


----------



## iMacounet (6 Septembre 2012)

Gregoiredetours a dit:


> *La crise étant à la mode*, je me contente d'un MacBook Pro 13 pouces de fin 2011


Il vaut mieux être aveugle que de lire ça.


----------



## Gregoiredetours (7 Septembre 2012)

ou avoir de l'humour !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2012)

Bon, un petit rappel quand même sur "l'esprit" de ce fil : nous sommes dans Classic Mac (précédemment nommé "Jurassic Mac"), ici, donc ce qui est intéressant, c'est d'avoir des listes énumérant *aussi* vos anciens Mac, ceux qu'on possède surtout par "collectionnite", parce que des listes n'énumérant que des modèles 2010, 2011 et 2012, ça manque un peu d'intérêt !

Je vous donne un exemple en remettant la liste de mes 9 Mac, du plus vieux au plus récent (pour ceux de 2003, je ne suis pas sûr de l'ordre exact) :
- PowerBook Duo230 de 1992 (68030 à 33 Mhz) système 7.1- 80 *M*o/12 Mo -> A fêté ses 20 ans cette année, toujours en pleine forme :style:
- PowerBook 190 de 1995 (68LC40 à 66 Mhz) système 7.5.5 - 1,3 Go/8 Mo
- PowerBook "Pismo" de 2000 (G3 à 500 Mhz) Mac OS X 10.4 et Mac OS 9.2.2 - 80 Go/1 Go
- iBook G4 12" 800 Mhz de 2003 Mac OS X 10.4 - 40 Go/640 Mo
- PowerBook G4 12" de 2003 (initialement 1 Ghz, mais CM remplacée par une 1,33 Ghz de 2004) Mac OS X 10.4 - 80 Go/768 Mo
- iMac G4 15" "USB2" 1 Ghz de 2003 Mac OS X 10.5 - 120 Go/1 Go
- PowerMac G4 "Fw800" 2x1,42 Ghz de 2003 Mac OS X 10.5 "server" - 640 Go/2 Go
- iBook G4 12" 1,2 Ghz de 2005 (Modèle "late 2004) Mac OS X 10.5 - 80 Go/1,25 Go
- MacBook Pro 15" 2,2 Ghz de 2008 (modèle "mid-late 2007") Mac OS X 10.6 - 320 go/4 Go

Venu avec le PM G4, un Apple Cinema Display 20 pouces de 2003 (réso : 1680x1050), avec son rarissime adaptateur DVI, sert maintenant d'écran principal au MacBook Pro.

Sinon, en plus, siglé de la pomme aussi, il y a aussi un iPod "touch" 16 Go de première génération, un iPhone 3G (16 Go aussi), et surement encore au fond d'un tiroir, un iPod shuffle, mais faudrait que je remette la main dessus :rateau:

Sinon, j'espère que ce PowerBook 1400cs de 1996 rejoindra bientôt la collection :


----------



## iMacounet (9 Septembre 2012)

Pour moi, et mes vieux Macs, je vais faire du plus vieux, au plus récent !

PowerMac G3 400Mhz - 128Mb - 12Go - Ati Rage 16Mo
PowerMac G4 533Mhz - 1.5Gb - 120Go - Radeon 9600
iMac G4 - 700 ou 800Mhz - 512Mb - 60Gb - GeForce 2Mx
PowerMac G5 Bi Pro 2Ghz - 2Gb - 1.2Tb - Fx 5200
PowerMac G5 Mono 1.8Ghz - 2Gb - 160Go - Fx 5200
iMac 21.5" - i5 Quad 2.5Ghz - 12Gb - 500Go - 6750M

Apple Studio Display 21" (CRT)
Apple Studio Display 17" (ADC)
Apple Cinema Display HD 23" (Alu)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2012)

Bon, ben demain, un des deux iBook G4, le 800, va partir pour, je l'espère, faire le bonheur d'une de mes nièces.

Par contre, cet après midi : démontage complet du clavier du PowerBook Duo 230, décapage des films de la matrice, passablement oxydés, nettoyage de tous les anneaux de ferrite, remontage et &#8230; Au poil, le voilà redevenu "comme neuf", permettant enfin une frappe normale (avant, il était très dur, et certaines touches, fallait que je monte debout dessus pour avoir le caractère) ! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...fallait que je monte dessus pour avoir le caractère...


...Tiens ! ça me rappelle une ancienne copine !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...Tiens ! ça me rappelle une ancienne copine !



Dis donc, toi, kicéki t'a laisser passer à l'entrée ? C'est "jurassic Mac", ici, pas "pré-cambrien mac user" !


----------



## Powerdom (24 Septembre 2012)

The big est partout...


----------



## Etienne000 (24 Septembre 2012)

Deux petits nouveaux viennent d'arriver :

-Un PowerBook G3 Pismo 500/512/30go
-Un iBook G4 14 1.33/768/60Go


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2012)

Sympa tout ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> -Un PowerBook G3 Pismo 500/512/30go



Les 512, en une, ou deux barrettes ? Si c'est en une, je peux te passer 64 Mo supplémentaires. 

J'ai testé sur le mien, avec 576 Mo, Tiger tourne encore bien, d'autant que si c'est un "vrai" 500 "tardif" (vois avec Coconut Identity Card quand il a été fabriqué) fabriqué vers la fin 2000, tu dois pouvoir l'overclocker à 550 ou 600 sans problèmes (le mien est un 400 overclocké à 500, j'ai overclocké deux cartes processeur à 500 Mhz, une de novembre 2000 et une de décembre 2000*, depuis près de trois ans, ça tourne toujours au poil, je pensais que ça finirait par péter, mais non, du coup, j'ai toujours une carte processeur de rechange).

Posté de mon Pismo 

(*) Le Firmware est dans la carte processeur, et c'est lui qui stocke le N° de série en interne.


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les 512, en une, ou deux barrettes ? Si c'est en une, je peux te passer 64 Mo supplémentaires.
> 
> J'ai testé sur le mien, avec 576 Mo, Tiger tourne encore bien, d'autant que si c'est un "vrai" 500 "tardif" (vois avec Coconut Identity Card quand il a été fabriqué) fabriqué vers la fin 2000, tu dois pouvoir l'overclocker à 550 ou 600 sans problèmes (le mien est un 400 overclocké à 500, j'ai overclocké deux cartes processeur à 500 Mhz, une de novembre 2000 et une de décembre 2000*, depuis près de trois ans, ça tourne toujours au poil, je pensais que ça finirait par péter, mais non, du coup, j'ai toujours une carte processeur de rechange).
> 
> ...



A vrai dire, il avait 320Mo de base. J'ai essayé de mettre 1*512 + 1*256, sans succès : Le Pismo démarrait avec le gong, mais écran noir. J'ai donc enlevé ma barrette de 512Mo et il a démarré normalement. Barrette défectueuse ? 

J'en ai aussi profité pour mettre un HDD de 30Go, une carte airport, et j'ai remplacé le lecteur optique d'origine par celui d'un iBook g3 900. Cela dépasse un peu mais fonctionne à merveille.

C'est un Vrai Pismo, un 500Mhz d'origine (Cf le dessous du mac) et a été fabriqué entre le 27.11.2000 et le 12.12.2000.

Ce qui m'étonne avec ce pismo, c'est la solidité de la bête, bien plus résistante que les deux Ti que j'ai eu. 
En plus, je le trouve plus rapide que l'iBook G4 sous Leopard, c'est assez impressionnant.

Enfin, le système de baies est juste top : On peut mettre 2 batteries sans aucun problème, je trouve cela intelligent. 

Ah oui, je recherche une batterie pour cet iBook 14", si quelqu'un en vend une, qu'il n'hésite pas à me contacter, je suis preneur, car l'ibook qui n'a pas de pile PRAM me demande à chaque fois l'heure, c'est embêtant à la longue. Je recherche aussi un clavier azerty, car l'iBook est en Qwerty US actuellement.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> A vrai dire, il avait 320Mo de base. J'ai essayé de mettre 1*512 + 1*256, sans succès : Le Pismo démarrait avec le gong, mais écran noir. J'ai donc enlevé ma barrette de 512Mo et il a démarré normalement. Barrette défectueuse ?



Curieux, en tout cas, je peux te confirmer que cette machine supporte très bien les barrettes de 512 Mo de PC133, vu qu'il y en a deux dans le mien. Mais finalement, il a quoi, maintenant ?



Etienne000 a dit:


> J'en ai aussi profité pour mettre un HDD de 30Go, une carte airport, et j'ai remplacé le lecteur optique d'origine par celui d'un iBook g3 900. Cela dépasse un peu mais fonctionne à merveille.



J'ai, pour ma part, récupéré un combo provenant aussi d'un iBook G3, ainsi qu'un superdrive dl venant d'un PowerBook G4, mais comme j'avais deux lecteurs de DVD d'origine, H.S. tous les deux (les fameux 8080 qui tombaient systématiquement en panne au bout d'un an et un jour), et que je n'aime pas trop ce qui fait trop "bricolage", alors, j'ai récupéré les deux façades des lecteurs H.S., et j'ai "bricolé", histoire que rien ne dépasse ! 








Mais en outre, j'ai aussi un lecteur de CD de Lombard qui, curieusement, est le seul des trois lecteurs optiques à me permettre de faire démarrer le Pismo sur le CD de l'Apple Hardware Test, alors que les deux autres me permettent de démarrer sans problème sur un CD ou DVD "système", il n'y a rien à faire pour l'AHT 



Etienne000 a dit:


> C'est un Vrai Pismo, un 500Mhz d'origine (Cf le dessous du mac) et a été fabriqué entre le 27.11.2000 et le 12.12.2000.



Je pense qu'il doit alors pouvoir gagner au moins 50 Mhz, voire 100, moi, 100, c'est ce que j'ai gagné sur mes deux cartes proc qui étaient à 400 d'origine.



Etienne000 a dit:


> Enfin, le système de baies est juste top : On peut mettre 2 batteries sans aucun problème, je trouve cela intelligent.



Certes, mais dommage qu'ils n'aient pas gardé le système du Wallstreet, lui, on pouvait lui mettre aussi deux batteries, mais surtout, on pouvait aussi lui mettre deux baies d'extension si on pouvait se passer de batterie. Pour ma part, j'ai deux batteries, mais hélas, depuis quelques semaines, une des deux semble bien battre de l'aile, je ne parviens plus à la calibrer.



Etienne000 a dit:


> Ah oui, je recherche une batterie pour cet iBook 14", si quelqu'un en vend une, qu'il n'hésite pas à me contacter, je suis preneur, car l'ibook qui n'a pas de pile PRAM me demande à chaque fois l'heure, c'est embêtant à la longue.



Toi, tu n'es pas assez attentif, j'en ai proposé deux depuis plus d'un an, à deux ou trois reprises ici et deux fois dans les petites annonces. Elles sont parties en juin ou juillet dernier (d'ailleurs, faut que je voies, j'ai l'impression qu'il reste une de mes annonces).


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

Dites, les Jurassic Mac ont une autre utilité que le plaisir? (c'est déjà beaucoup mais bon ^^)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2012)

Oui, en ce qui me concerne, le Pismo sert encore parfois pour le dépannage des Mac PPC de mes clients qui en ont encore (j'ai bien un iBook G4, mais son Firewire est H.S., donc, c'est foutu pour le mode "target") !

Les autres (les deux PowerBook 680x0), eux, c'est juste pour le plaisir


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

Ok 

C'est vrai que les derniers PPC sont assez puissant pour le web et que de toute façon ils sont toujours utiles pour jouer aux jeux de l'époque mais le retrogaming c'est à nouveau du plaisir je crois ^^

Donc je demande, je suis curieux.


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *1 :*Curieux, en tout cas, je peux te confirmer que cette machine supporte très bien les barrettes de 512 Mo de PC133, vu qu'il y en a deux dans le mien. Mais finalement, il a quoi, maintenant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1: Il y a donc deux barrettes, celle d'origine en 256Mo PC100 et une 256Mo en PC133. 
    Je vais tester la 512Mo de mon iMac G4 puis la barrette soit disant défectueuse dans l'iMac G4.

2: Je ne trouve pas cela trop moche le combo d'un g3 sur un Pismo . Je ferrai une photo !
Ton integration du Slot in, c'est pas mal du tout. J'hésite à mettre celui d'un MBP 17", vu que la connectique a l'air d'être la même !

3: Bizarre, peut-être que c'est parce qu'il est antérieur à la fabrication de tes autres lecteurs et que donc il ne reconnait pas le CD ? Comme tenter d'installer 10.6 sur un Air 2012 par exemple, le Air étant plus récent, l'install ne peut se faire.

4: Je présume que l'O/C sur un PPC, c'est materiel et donc passage par le fer à souder obligé ? J'en ai pas malheureusement et mon petit G3 fonctionne parfaitement comme ça 
En plus, pas envie de rater la soudure et de péter le carte processeur !

5: L'ancien propriétaire qui m'a vendu la machine (31 sur Le Bon Coin, très gentille personne) m'avait dit que la batterie était HS. Or, je tiens pas mal dessus, et coconut me donne une capacité de 4448maH.
Par contre, il bugge sur la capacité d'origine (Cf capture). Je vais faire un reset PRAM du coup.


6: Je ne savais pas il y a un an que j'allais avoir un iBook G4 .
En tout cas, pas trop fan de ce 14", je préfère le Pismo. L'iBook 12" ou les PowerBook 12" sont plus interessants je trouve. 
En plus, ils sont aussi compliqués à démonter que les iBook G3. J'ai cassé un port sur la CM d'un G3 900 en voulant enlever le Top Case, pas un très bon souvenir (D'autant plus que cet iBook était dans un TBE..)

@Darkmoineau : J'écris avec le PowerBook G3 en ce moment, il ne bronche pas. Je peux consulter Mac Tracker avec, faire du traitement de texte, etc.
C'est encore très utile comme machine secondaire, puisque ces petites machines peuvent toujours aller sur le Oueb et accomplir pas mal de taches dans l'ensemble.

Ah oui, si tout va bien, mon prochain mac, c'est un Mac Pro Mid 2010 2.8Ghz, cette machine me manquait trop


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> @Darkmoineau : J'écris avec le PowerBook G3 en ce moment, il ne bronche pas. Je peux consulter Mac Tracker avec, faire du traitement de texte, etc.
> C'est encore très utile comme machine secondaire, puisque ces petites machines peuvent toujours aller sur le Oueb et accomplir pas mal de taches dans l'ensemble.
> 
> Ah oui, si tout va bien, mon prochain mac, c'est un Mac Pro Mid 2010 2.8Ghz, cette machine me manquait trop




Ok 

Je demande car je sais que les P3 c'est inutilisable et bon les P4 ça consomme et chauffe comme des dingues même si c'est amplement suffisant pour du web. 
Mais bon c'est vrai que les PowerPC G3 sont toujours utilisés sur la Wii et Curiosity


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Septembre 2012)

C'est la GameCube qui utilise un dérivé du G3 (Gekko je crois), et non pas la wii si je ne me trompe pas !


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> C'est la GameCube qui utilise un dérivé du G3 (Gekko je crois), et non pas la wii si je ne me trompe pas !



Sauf que le Broadway de la Wii est une version  overcklockée (grâce à une gravure fine) du Gekko de la Game Cube. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que c'est si aisément rétrocompatible quand la PS3 et la Xbox 360 nécessitaient d'énormes bidouilles que Sony a fini par abandonner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ok
> 
> C'est vrai que les derniers PPC sont assez puissant pour le web et que de toute façon ils sont toujours utiles pour jouer aux jeux de l'époque mais le retrogaming c'est à nouveau du plaisir je crois ^^



Si tu savais le nombre de professionnels qui entretiennent de vieux PowerMac G4 sous OS 9, rien que pour faire tourner des machines à quelques centaines de milliers d'&#8364;, voire plus, pour lesquelles il n'existe rien sous OS X &#8230; 

Tiens, ici, nous avons un membre qui a un tel problème, il utilise un iBook G3 "Palourde" que je lui ai donné pour faire tourner un tel genre de matos !

Donc, non, si on excepte le plaisir de ne pas devoir envoyer à la casse un matériel pour lequel l'entreprise s'est endettée parfois sur 15 ans, les vieux Mac ne servent pas que pour le plaisir (autre exemple, sans endettement à sauvegarder : mon PM G4 "Fw800" à 2x1,42 Ghz qui, sous Leopard Server, me sert de serveur ici).


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

C'est vrai que y a de vieux logiciels pros qui ont pas d'équivalent pour les OS modernes. J'en avais déjà vus sous MS DOS mais pas sous OS 9 par contre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> 4: Je présume que l'O/C sur un PPC, c'est materiel et donc passage par le fer à souder obligé ? J'en ai pas malheureusement et mon petit G3 fonctionne parfaitement comme ça
> En plus, pas envie de rater la soudure et de péter le carte processeur !



En théorie seulement. En fait, pour passer de 400 à 500, j'ai eu juste une résistance à faire sauter, ce que j'ai fait "à froid". Quant à ma tentative à 550 (abandonnée, car j'avais un KP au bout d'une vingtaine de minutes, sur cette machine, c'est la température du disque dur qui déclenche le refroidissement, et non celle du processeur dépourvu de sonde thermique), en théorie, il fallait une soudure, mais j'ai quand même pu faire sans grâce à ce crayon graphite (le mien est du 8B, mais à partir de 5B ou 6B, ça doit marcher) :




En outre, il présente un autre avantage sur la soudure : ce n'est qu'après plusieurs heures d'utilisation que la chaleur "fixe" le trait de crayon, donc, pour revenir en arrière si ça "bugge", un coup de gomme ou de chiffon suffit.



Etienne000 a dit:


> 5: L'ancien propriétaire qui m'a vendu la machine (31&#8364; sur Le Bon Coin, très gentille personne) m'avait dit que la batterie était HS. Or, je tiens pas mal dessus, et coconut me donne une capacité de 4448maH.
> Par contre, il bugge sur la capacité d'origine (Cf capture). Je vais faire un reset PRAM du coup.



C'est pas un reset PRam, qu'il faut faire, c'est un calibrage de la batterie après avoir réinitialisé la PMU (le petit bouton sous la sérigraphie de combiné téléphonique qui symbolise la prise modem, à l'arrière : appuyer une fois, la loupiote de veille s'allume brièvement et le Mac "ronronne" un coup, tu compte jusqu'à 10 ensuite avant de le rallumer). Pour le calibrage, tu charges la batterie à bloc, puis tu utilises le Mac sur batterie jusqu'à ce qu'il se mette en veille forcée lorsqu'elle est presque vide. là, tu branches le Mac sur son alim secteur (c'est le yoyo que tu as ?), et surtout tu ne le débranches pas tant que la batterie n'est pas complètement chargée (cette icône dans la barre de menu : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Pendant ce temps, tu peux allumer ou éteindre l'ordi, mais faut juste pas le débrancher. Après ça, Coconut Battery te donnera la capacité restante exacte.

PS : et il est bien entendu que si tu pétait ta carte processeur en suivant mes conseils, je ne te laisserais pas en plan, j'ai toujours la seconde qui prend la poussière dans mon tiroir, je te la donnerais (elle tourne aussi à 500) !


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2012)

Alors ça, pour le coup j'apprends un truc pour faire une soudure sans étain.  Je retiens l'astuce.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Alors ça, pour le coup j'apprends un truc pour faire une soudure sans étain.  Je retiens l'astuce.



Attention, ça ne vaut que pour créer une piste conductrice, pas pour fixer un composant, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2012)

Ca j'avais compris.  Disons que j'en connais qui bidouille des cartes de XBox et qui font de méchantes rayures sur les pistes. Alors pour le coup je vais sortir ma science de vieux con.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Ca j'avais compris.  Disons que j'en connais qui bidouille des cartes de XBox et qui font de méchantes rayures sur les pistes. Alors pour le coup je vais sortir ma science de vieux con.



Ok, alors, conseille plutôt du 6B que du 8, le 8B est un poil trop tendre, et à tendance à s'écraser, créant une piste fractionnée (lors de l'overclock de mon Pismo à 550 Mhz, j'avais du m'y reprendre à trois fois pour créer une piste de 1 mm de long (que je contrôlais chaque fois à l'ohmmètre, of course)


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas un reset PRam, qu'il faut faire, c'est un calibrage de la batterie après avoir réinitialisé la PMU (le petit bouton sous la sérigraphie de combiné téléphonique qui symbolise la prise modem, à l'arrière : appuyer une fois, la loupiote de veille s'allume brièvement et le Mac "ronronne" un coup, tu compte jusqu'à 10 ensuite avant de le rallumer). Pour le calibrage, tu charges la batterie à bloc, puis tu utilises le Mac sur batterie jusqu'à ce qu'il se mette en veille forcée lorsqu'elle est presque vide. là, tu branches le Mac sur son alim secteur (c'est le yoyo que tu as ?), et surtout tu ne le débranches pas tant que la batterie n'est pas complètement chargée (cette icône dans la barre de menu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je parle du reset PRAM car sur mon MBP, la batterie affichait 0% et un nombre de cycles improbable. Un reset PRAM a permis de revenir a la normale.

En tout cas, c'est parti pour un reset PMU sur le Pismo et l'iBook G4 

Pour la carte processeur, je ne vais pas tenter l'O/C, mais merci néanmoins, j'en aurai aussi appris aujourd'hui !

J'ai une question par rapport a l'iBook : Peut-on mettre un clavier de G4 12'' dans un G4 14" ? 

Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Je parle du reset PRAM car sur mon MBP, la batterie affichait 0% et un nombre de cycles improbable. Un reset PRAM a permis de revenir a la normale.
> 
> En tout cas, c'est parti pour un reset PMU sur le Pismo et l'iBook G4
> 
> ...



Je viens de regarder sur la doc, à priori ce sont les mêmes, bien que leurs références soient différentes (922-6637 pour le 14 pouces, 922-6638 pour le 12 pouces) :

le 12 pouces :




le 14 pouces :




Les connecteurs semblent bien identiques, donc, vu qu'à priori les dimentions des claviers sont les mêmes, ça devrait le faire, je pense.


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2012)

Connecteurs identiques, mais nappe trop courte dans le cas d'un clavier d'iBook G3 (12) pour aller sur un iBook G4 (14)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2012)

Ah ben oui, maintenant que tu le dis, en plus, ça se voyait sur les photos !


----------



## Etienne000 (27 Septembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Connecteurs identiques, mais nappe trop courte dans le cas d'un clavier d'iBook G3 (12) pour aller sur un iBook G4 (14)



Donc ce sera achat d'un clavier azerty d'iBook G3 14'


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2012)

Tiens, en parlant d'iBook G3, je célèbre ce soir le retour du Palourde prodigue ! je l'avais passé il y a peut-être trois-quatre ans de ça à un de nos membres éminents, qui a un appareil photo qui n'est compatible qu'avec Mac Os 9, mais une visite que je lui ai rendu ce matin à permis de remettre en service un Lombard et un Pismo qu'il croyait morts. Du coups, il n'a plus besoin du Palourde pour son APN, il me l'a donc rendu pour qu'il puisse rejoindre ma collection.

Photo  "à suivre", mais du coup, je suis revenu à 9 Mac :

1) MBP C2D 15 pouces 2,2 Ghz - Snow Leopard
2) PM G4 2x1,42 Ghz - Leopard Server
3) PowerBook G4 12 pouces 1,33 Ghz - Tiger
4) iBook G4 12 pouces 1,2 Ghz - Tiger
5) iMac G4 15 pouces 1 Ghz - Leopard
6) PowerBook G3 "Pismo" 500 Mhz - Tiger
7) iBook G3 "Palourde" 300 Mhz - Panther
8) PowerBook 190 (68LC040 à 66 Mhz) - Mac OS 7.5.5
9) PowerBook Duo 230 (68030 à 33 Mhz) - Mac OS 7.1


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Photo  "à suivre"



after three or four years of absence, the Clamshell is back :




:love:


----------



## groudon41 (28 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> after three or four years of absence, the Clamshell is back :
> 
> http://ppoc.free.fr/images/palourde.jpg​
> :love:




...



Chanceux^^

Il est beau

Vi, mais merci de ne pas citer les photos, il te suffit re remplacer les balises "img" par des balises "url" dans ta citation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Chanceux^^



La chance n'y est pour rien, c'est moi qui lui avais donné ce Mac, puis, lorsque j'ai eu ma crise de collectionnite, je lui ai demandé s'il acceptait de me le rendre lorsqu'il n'en aurait plus besoin (il en avait besoin pour piloter sous OS 9 un vieil APN Canon qui n'a jamais eu de pilotes OS X). Vendredi, je lui ai remis en marche un Pismo et un Lombard qu'il croyait morts, donc, il n'avait plus besoin du Palourde, et me l'a re-donné. Ça s'appelle un échange de bons procédés.


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2012)

Excellent Pascal.

Je devrais d'ailleurs en récupérer une aussi qui est chez ma nièce. En effet je lui ai trouvé un petit MacBook blanc tout sympa qui va remplacer cette machine un peu ancienne.

Elle rejoindre mon autre palourde G3/300 Mandarine et ma troisième graphique 466. Il me manque juste une lime car j'accroche moins au bleu fonçé


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Il me manque juste une lime



Gardiens ! melaure cherche à s'évader ! 



Bon, en tous cas, c'est sympa de savoir bricoler ! En plus du palourde et de l'épave de Duo 230 (pour pièces), j'ai récupéré une dalle pour mon Pismo (la sienne commençait à fatiguer &#8230; Le néon du rétro-éclairage était rose au démarrage, et il lui fallait largement le temps du boot pour blanchir, et plus question de baisser la luminosité, même d'un seul cran, le rose revenait). Problème : la charnière de droite était morte, l'écran tenait à peine en place sur celle de gauche. Comme j'avais gardé l'écran d'origine à la dalle cassée (le "rose" était déjà une "seconde monte"), j'ai pu faire l'échange. La prochaine fois que je démonte cette machine, j'essaie de le faire les yeux bandés, pour voir ! :style:

:rateau:


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Gardiens ! melaure cherche à s'évader !



Arf, oui je vais essayer couper mes barreaux avec


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Arf, oui je vais essayer couper mes barreaux avec
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQKUh7PIYMaCbvw8qMxJQoZkYj6d0rBAqStNjbp-WGXUc30XJ9Xpw



C'est une lime douce, ça ! 

Tiens, sinon, le Pismo avec son nouvel écran (et la charnière H.S.) !


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Octobre 2012)

Un nouvel arrivant : iBook G4 1.42Ghz

Il fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à ce matin : Il ne démarre plus, soit on entend le HDD s'allumer, puis séteindre 2 secondes après, ou alors, on entend un petit claquement, beaucoup plus silencieux et puis plus rien.

Carte mère morte ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouvel arrivant : iBook G4 1.42Ghz
> 
> Il fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à ce matin : Il ne démarre plus, soit on entend le HDD s'allumer, puis séteindre 2 secondes après, ou alors, on entend un petit claquement, beaucoup plus silencieux et puis plus rien.
> 
> Carte mère morte ?



La batterie, elle est chargée ? si non, quelle couleur, la loupiotte de l'alim ?


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Octobre 2012)

Batterie en cours de charge, la lumière est orange et devient verte quand on appuie sur le bouton d'alim !

Même souci quand la batterie est enlevée


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Batterie en cours de charge, la lumière est orange



Donc ça écarte l'hypothèse de la carte d'alim défectueuse.



Etienne000 a dit:


> et devient verte quand on appuie sur le bouton d'alim



Ça, c'est normal, ils font tous ça !

Bon, pour ton problème, je vois une autre cause possible : le disque qui grippe, et pompe tout le jus de l'alim, la mettant "à genoux" (j'ai vu ça sur un iBook G4 12 pouces, une fois), mais ton symptôme parait quand même un peu différent. Toutefois, ça vaudrait le coup d'essayer de sortir le disque et de le tester avec un bridge ou un boîtier externe alimenté, pour voir s'il est H.S. ou non.


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Octobre 2012)

Je venais de changer le disque pour un samsung 160Go 5400TPM, je vais donc le démonter et voir cela 

Autrement, le bloc écran de cet iBook 1.42Ghz serait compatible avec un 1.33Ghz ?

Merci 

EDIT : Il s'est rallumé, à voir dans l'avenir donc. Par contre, je suis passé de Tiger à Leopard et je confirme ce que je dis : Leopard est plus lent que Tiger à configuration équivalente.


----------



## matacao (29 Octobre 2012)

Mac Plus
Mac IIsi
Mac IIvx (x2)
Mac Classic II
Mac Performa 5400/180
Mac Power Macintosh 5500/225
Mac Power Macintosh 6100/66 (je cherche un câble écran pour ce Mac si quelqu un en a un contactez moi)
Mac Power Book 170 (x2)
Mac Power Book 540c (x2)
Mac Power Book 1400c
Mac iMac G3 (Flat Panel)
Mac MacBook (x2) (voir photo de profil)
Mac Mac Pro
iPod Nano  1ère génération (x2)
iPhone 3G (x3)
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 4 (x3)
iPad 2
Accessoires divers Mac
Tous les OS Mac


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2012)

Et dans tous ces collectionneurs, il y a des lyonnais ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Je venais de changer le disque pour un samsung 160Go 5400TPM, je vais donc le démonter et voir cela
> 
> Autrement, le bloc écran de cet iBook 1.42Ghz serait compatible avec un 1.33Ghz ?
> 
> Merci



Pour autant que je puisse en juger, oui, seul le connecteur du disque dur a changé, à priori entre les deux dernières générations d'iBook.



Etienne000 a dit:


> Par contre, je suis passé de Tiger à Leopard et je confirme ce que je dis : Leopard est plus lent que Tiger à configuration équivalente.



Ça, c'est curieux, j'ai passé trois machines : un PowerMac 733, un iMac 1 Ghz et un iBook 1,2 Ghz, de Tiger à Leopard, puis, j'ai repassé l'iBook sous Tiger, mais ni point de vue "sensations, ni point de vue benchtest, je n'ai trouvé de différence notable.


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Octobre 2012)

J'ai testé Tiger et Leopard sur quelques machines aussi : 

-PowerMac G4 800Mhz/1Go
-iBook G4 1.42Ghz/1Go
-iBook G4 1.33Ghz/768Mo
-eMac G4 1.42Ghz/2Go

A chaque fois, je trouvais Tiger bien plus fluide, que ce soit dans les animations, la réactivité, etc. 
Leopard saccade (En particulier le Dock, Spotlight) et est plus lent.


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2012)

Perso, j'en ai passé 2 un MiniG4@1,25GHz 1G0 et un iBook G4@1,2GHz 1,256Go de Tiger à Léo.
J'ai gardé le dual boot assez longtemps et je n'ai jamais rien noté en défaveur de Léo (bien que j'eusse pas mal d'à priori)


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Octobre 2012)

Alors ça doit être moi 


L'eMac est le seul qui tourne correctement, grâce aux 2Go de ram, mais je le trouvais plus fluide sous Tiger (C'est ma mère qui l'utilise ).


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Et dans tous ces collectionneurs, il y a des lyonnais ?



Moi, moi, moi!

Mais je n'ai pas grand chose...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Moi, moi, moi!
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas grand chose...


Il voulait dire "collectionneurs de vieux Mac", pas "collectionneur d'emm " ! 

Bon, cela dit, je regarde ta signature, et je constate que tu cherches un lecteur de DVD pour un Tournesol  C'est une blague ? Le Tournesol utilise un lecteur optique tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard, les mêmes que ceux qu'on trouve dans les tours de PC (et pour 20  en neuf chez les marchands) :mouais:


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, cela dit, je regarde ta signature, et je constate que tu cherches un lecteur de DVD pour un Tournesol  C'est une blague ? Le Tournesol utilise un lecteur optique tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard, les mêmes que ceux qu'on trouve dans les tours de PC (et pour 20  en neuf chez les marchands) :mouais:



J'ai cherché pendant un bon paquet de temps, mais je n'ai pas trouver; j'avais peur qu'il soit de la mauvaise taille et avec une mauvaise connexion. Mais si tu peut me guider, ce sera avec plaisir que je te suivrais!


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2012)

Oui LOL

J'aimerais refaire une belle expo Jurassic Mac en 2014 après celle très réussie de 2009. Donc si je peux constituer un team motivé sur Lyon, ce serait un bon point de départ.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> J'ai cherché pendant un bon paquet de temps, mais je n'ai pas trouver; j'avais peur qu'il soit de la mauvaise taille et avec une mauvaise connexion. Mais si tu peut me guider, ce sera avec plaisir que je te suivrais!



Ben, un lecteur optique ATAPI tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard, un comme ça :





Pour le monter dans l'iMac, il faut enlever la façade, pour ce faire, il faut déclipser le cache du tiroir (ôté sur la photo, tenir le tiroir, et pousser le cache par en dessous, vers le haut), défaire quelques vis, enlever la façade (en place sur la photo), et re-clipser le cache sur le tiroir.

Ah, au fait : au remontage de la base de l'iMac sur la cloche, ne pas oublier de remettre de la pâte thermique sur la ou les surface(s) de contact du caloduc (après nettoyage de celles ci, of course), et ne pas trop serrer les 4 vis qui tiennent la base sur la cloche, sous peine que l'iMac ne démarre plus (s'il ne démarre plus, les dé-serrer un peu).


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

Et tu avait l'air de dire que ça se vendait encore? En re-faisant une petite recherche, je n'ai trouvé que des "slim"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Et tu avait l'air de dire que ça se vendait encore? En re-faisant une petite recherche, je n'ai trouvé que des "slim"...



Tu n'as pas du chercher bien loin 

Par exemple, ici, ou encore là (ATAPI et IDE, c'est pareil).


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

Ah ok, pour moi deux noms différents était égal à deux connectiques différentes... 

Merci de tes indications!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Ah ok, pour moi deux noms différents était égal à deux connectiques différentes...



En fait, tous les disques actuels sont ATA, ATAPI est la déclinaison pATA pour les lecteurs optiques, IDE, c'est l'appellation commune des disques pATA, par opposition aux disques sATA actuels (pATA = Parallel ATA, sATA = Serial ATA).


----------



## Invité (30 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, au fait : au remontage de la base de l'iMac sur la cloche, ne pas oublier de remettre de la pâte thermique sur la ou les surface(s) de contact du caloduc (après nettoyage de celles ci, of course), et ne pas trop serrer les 4 vis qui tiennent la base sur la cloche, sous peine que l'iMac ne démarre plus (s'il ne démarre plus, les dé-serrer un peu).



Enfer et damnation serait-ce ce qui arrive à mon vaillant 15" ?
Ou c'est l'alim ?
Reset PMU obligatoire dès que le Mac a été déconnecté du secteur (pile en bon état)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Enfer et damnation serait-ce ce qui arrive à mon vaillant 15" ?
> Ou c'est l'alim ?
> Reset PMU obligatoire dès que le Mac a été déconnecté du secteur (pile en bon état)



Tu peux préciser un peu, là, j'ai du mal à te suivre


----------



## Invité (30 Octobre 2012)

Tu dis :





> sous peine que l'iMac ne démarre plus


ce qui arrive à mon iMac G4 (Tournesol) chaque fois qu'il est débranché du secteur.
Est-ce que ça peut être parce que je serre les vis comme un bourrin, ou plus classiquement les condos de l'alim qui ne tiennent plus la charge ?
Je suis obligé de faire un reset de la carte mère (PMU ?) si je le débranche.


----------



## AntiShirt (31 Octobre 2012)

Un seul pour (l'instant) ma part


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Tu dis :
> ce qui arrive à mon iMac G4 (Tournesol) chaque fois qu'il est débranché du secteur.
> Est-ce que ça peut être parce que je serre les vis comme un bourrin, ou plus classiquement les condos de l'alim qui ne tiennent plus la charge ?
> Je suis obligé de faire un reset de la carte mère (PMU ?) si je le débranche.



Bon, là, dans ton cas, je ne dirais pas l'alim (à vue de nez, hein), l'alim, c'est définitif, il ne démarre plus du tout, le condensateur (je pense qu'il n'y en a qu'un en cause), une fois déchargé, ne se recharge définitivement plus du tout. Si tu es certain d'avoir monté la pile de la PRam dans le bon sens (non, ne rigole pas, ça s'est vu), alors le problème est sur la carte mère, parce qu'un reset de la carte mère n'a aucune incidence sur l'alimentation.


----------



## matacao (31 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, là, dans ton cas, je ne dirais pas l'alim (à vue de nez, hein), l'alim, c'est définitif, il ne démarre plus du tout, le condensateur (je pense qu'il n'y en a qu'un en cause), une fois déchargé, ne se recharge définitivement plus du tout. Si tu es certain d'avoir monté la pile de la PRam dans le bon sens (non, ne rigole pas, ça s'est vu), alors le problème est sur la carte mère, parce qu'un reset de la carte mère n'a aucune incidence sur l'alimentation.



Tout a fait d'accord, je penche plus aussi pour un probleme de carte mere ou de pile.


----------



## Invité (31 Octobre 2012)

Ok, merci les gars


----------



## arceus244 (1 Novembre 2012)

Moi j'ai quatre macs :
iBook G4 2003 : OSX 10.4.11 1.2 GHZ 1,256 GO RAM PPC G4.
PowerBook G4 2001 (attention ça c'est vieux !): OSX 10.3.9 667 MHZ 512 MO RAM PPC G4.
MacBook Pro 2006 : OSX 10.6.8 2.16 GHZ 2 GO RAM Intel Core Duo.
MacBook Pro 2010 : OSX 10.8.2 2.80 GHZ 8 GO RAM Intel Core i7

Bon et après y'en as d'autres dans ma famille mais bon là c'est déjà bien


----------



## matacao (1 Novembre 2012)

arceus244 a dit:


> Moi j'ai quatre macs :
> iBook G4 2003 : OSX 10.4.11 1.2 GHZ 1,256 GO RAM PPC G4.
> PowerBook G4 2001* (attention ça c'est vieux !)*: OSX 10.3.9 667 MHZ 512 MO RAM PPC G4.
> MacBook Pro 2006 : OSX 10.6.8 2.16 GHZ 2 GO RAM Intel Core Duo.
> ...



Tu appelle ca vieux alors le mac plus c'est quoi ? une relique ? ^^


----------



## arceus244 (1 Novembre 2012)

disons ............ la date de la "peinture" des hommes préhistoriques dans la grotte de Lascaux


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2012)

arceus244 a dit:


> disons ............ la date de la "peinture" des hommes préhistoriques dans la grotte de Lascaux



OK ... et l'Apple II ?


----------



## arceus244 (1 Novembre 2012)

L'époque des dinosaures donc un peu dans la préhistoire


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> OK ... et l'Apple II ?





arceus244 a dit:


> L'époque des dinosaures donc un peu dans la préhistoire



Et toi, mon cher Gilles, tu es une variété d'Anomalocaris datant du cambrien inférieur !


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et toi, mon cher Gilles, tu es une variété d'Anomalocaris datant du cambrien inférieur !



C'est méchant, venant d'un spécialiste ?
C'est juste une question de béotien hein, n'y voit rien de personnel !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> C'est méchant, venant d'un spécialiste ?
> C'est juste une question de béotien hein, n'y voit rien de personnel !



Meuh nan, c'est pas méchant, j'explique juste à melaure ce que arceus244 voulait dire !


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Meuh nan, c'est pas méchant, j'explique juste à melaure ce que arceus244 voulait dire !



J'ai bien fait de pas parler de mes deux Texas Instruments TI-99/4A


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2012)

Hmm, effectivement, c'est une discussion entre dinosaures
Je passe !


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai bien fait de pas parler de mes deux Texas Instruments TI-99/4A



Sans CanardPC j'aurais cru que tu parlais de calculatrice ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Sans CanardPC j'aurais cru que tu parlais de calculatrice ^^



Ah nan, calculatrice, c'était Ti 59 !


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Novembre 2012)

Ok. TI-82 Stat.FR pour moi ^^


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ok. TI-82 Stat.FR pour moi ^^



TI-66 et TI-74 pour moi (cette dernière est en fait un mini TI-99/4A avec le même excellent basic).

Il faut dire qu'il n'y avait pas de calculatrices Apple ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> TI-66 et TI-74 pour moi (cette dernière est en fait un mini TI-99/4A avec le même excelletn basic).
> 
> Il faut dire qu'il n'y avait pas de calculatrices Apple ...



Je me sens jeune là ^^


----------



## macabee (2 Janvier 2013)

et je finis par croire que c'est 4 de trop ! c'est bcp trop cher pour ce que c'est : dell ++++++++++


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2013)

c'est quoi cette abominable pub pour ces ordis de daube Dell sur lesquels je dois développer tous les jours ?  

Pour en revenir au sujet, papa Noël a eu la bonne idée de m'offrir un joli eMate, en excellent état.

Très amusant la reconnaissance d'écriture naturelle


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2013)

*Note du modo :* ce post est transféré d'un autre sujet, d'où son aspect "hors contexte".

Excellente idée. D'ailleurs si vous êtes motivés pour aider les Gones du Mac pour une nouvelle expo pour les 30 ans du Mac (après celle des 25 ans qui a eu un sacré succès), vous êtes les bienvenus !   

De mon coté seulement une vingtaine de Mac, mais j'ai du limiter en appartement. J'aurais plus de ressources dans ma maison qui est encore un peu en travaux 

Je vais quand même lister de mémoire ce que j'ai (et je photographierais ça quand je déballerais les cartons micros). Je liste un peu tout car des Macs sans les accessoires c'est un repas sans dessert ! Mais je n'ai pas mis les Macs Intel 


*Micros Apple*
- Mac Plus
- Mac Classic II
- LC II *2
- LC III
- LC 475 * 2
- Quadra 700
- PowerBook 520
- PowerMac 6100
- PowerBook G3/400
- iBook G3 Mandarine
- iBook G3 Blueberry
- iBook G3 Graphite DV
- iMac DV600 Snow
- PowerBook Titanium 867
- PowerMac G4 Cube
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD


*Produits mobiles Apple*
- eMate 300
- iPod Mini * 3 (Silver, Blue, Green)
- iPhone 4
- iPod Touch 4


*Périphériques/accessoires Apple*
- PowerCD (lecteur CD SCSI/Baladeur CD)
- Quicktake 150
- Enceintes Apple
- Borne Airport 1
- Apple CD300 externe (mon premier lecteur de CD en 1993, 1500 francs !)
- Apple SC20 + SC160 (disques dur Apple SCSI)
- Carte Apple IIe pour Mac LC + Lecteur disquettes + Joystick
- Ecran 12" Apple Couleur
- De nombreux originaux d'OS Classiques ainsi que quelques jeux originaux.
- Tous les Mac OS X en boite + Pack OSX/iLife/iWork


*Autres*
- 2 DD SCSI Externe
- Lecteurs Syquest 105 Mo, Syquest 135 Mo
- Plusieurs lecteurs et graveurs SCSI
- Ecran 14" Sony Trinitron couleur
- Carte accélératrice Sonnet Presto Plus avec 68040/66 + Ethernet RJ45 + 32 Mo de RAM pour LC/LCII/LCIII (dans le LC III en fait).

Mais aussi de nombreux goodies, quelques revues et des posters de différentes époques + flyers et docs de machines collectés en 15 ans d'Apple Expo.

Voilà pour ma collection perso, sachant qu'à coté j'ai du TI-99/4A, du CPC 6128 et de l'Amiga 500 ! 

Un "gône" devrait me filer un Centris 660av prochainement. Ce gars doit avoir un ou deux gros Macs genre 840av et 8500+24" à donner, mais je ne peux pas les prendre (trop gros). Il me semble qu'il avait aussi un 6100, du IIsi et un WS7300 ... Je lui demanderais. Par contre pas d'expédition ...

Comme Bernard, j'essaierais de faire un mini site avec tout ça. Avec un soft comme iWeb/RapideWeaver ou équivalent ça devrait se faire simplement, pas envie de me prendre la tête...


----------



## GSG (23 Janvier 2013)

À ce jour, retraité, actif dans le bénévolat en association, matériel personnel :
 Power Book G4;
 MacBookpro 17";
 PowerMac G5 bipro 2,3 GHz que je vais abandonner pour :
 IMac I5, modèle basic uniquement pour menp.
 Ipad dexième génération qui me sert de  soporiphique quand je m'installe dans monlit en sa compagnie....


----------



## jellyboy74 (24 Janvier 2013)

+ macbook blanc 
+ Powerbook g4 
+ eMac G4 
+ Mac Pro 2012 ( il appartiens au boulot ) 

et j'ai en projet de me retrouver un Power mac G5 bi corp pour la MAO . 

Bon j'ai quand même un monstre de PC qui se mêle a tout ça ......


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,
plus que quatre machines (enfin !)
vendues (ou en cours) tous les machines surnuméraires et peu utilisées,
me reste mon mac mini intel :  N°1,
un iMac 400DV de secours (premier achat neuf chez Apple)
et un iBook 15' d'occasion mais malade !
ou j'utilise parfois d'anciens softs se trouvant là uniquement ;-)
et un emac 700 à réparer :mouais:
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> un iBook 15' d'occasion mais malade !



D'occasion ou neuf, malade ou en bonne santé, ça n'existe pas, ça, le nibouque, c'était 12 pouces ou 14 pouces en quatre tiers (1024x768 dans les deux tailles), 15 pouces, c'étaient réservé aux PowerBook G4 (écran 16 10èmes, 1152x768 pour les premiers, 1440x900 pour les derniers modèles)


----------



## jellyboy74 (24 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'occasion ou neuf, malade ou en bonne santé, ça n'existe pas, ça, le nibouque, c'était 12 pouces ou 14 pouces en quatre tiers (1024x768 dans les deux tailles), 15 pouces, c'étaient réservé aux PowerBook G4 (écran 16 10èmes, 1152x768 pour les premiers, 1440x900 pour les derniers modèles)



Exacte , d'ailleurs les tailles 15 et 17 du powerbouquetin avait été mis en valeur dans une pub plutôt drôle avec un nain qui avait un PW 17 et un célèbre joueur de basket qui avait un 12 ! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4hhufV-QuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Etienne000 (24 Janvier 2013)

Macs Actuels : 

-iMac G3 500Mhz/512Mo/80Go (Qui est à donner...  ) 
-PowerBook G3 500Mhz/512Mo/30Go
-iMac G4 700Mhz/1Go/80Go (Que je garde ) 
-eMac G4 1.42/2Go/80Go
-iBook G4 1.42/1Go/160Go
-MacBook Pro 15" i7 2.2Ghz/4Go/256Go


----------



## Th__72 (26 Janvier 2013)

Pour ma part :

*MACS ACTUELS*

_> Personnels_
&#63743; *iMac 27*" &#8226; Intel Quad core i5 2,7 GHz &#8226; DD 1 To &#8226; 12 Go DDR3 1333 MHz &#8226; novembre 2012
&#63743; *MacBook Pro 13*" &#8226; Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz &#8226; DD 250 Go &#8226; 4 Go DDR3 1066 MHz &#8226; mars 2011

_> Travail_
&#63743; *iMac 20*" &#8226; Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz &#8226; DD 500 Go &#8226; 2 Go DDR2 800 MHz &#8226; juin 2008

*MACS PRÉCÉDENTS*

_> Personnel _
&#63743; *iMac 20*" &#8226; Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66 GHz &#8226; DD 320 Go &#8226; 8 Go DDR3 1066 MHz &#8226; décembre 2009

_> Travail_
&#63743; *iMac 20*" &#8226; Intel Core 2 Duo 2,00 GHz &#8226; DD 250 Go &#8226; 1 Go DDR2 667 MHz &#8226; avril 2007

Aucun "ancien" Mac actuellement, mais je suis à la recherche d'un beau G3 en bon état


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Janvier 2013)

Th__72 a dit:


> Pour ma part :
> 
> *MACS ACTUELS*
> 
> ...



c'est le nouveau ou l'ancien ton 27 ' ? 
Parce qu'apparemment c'est chaud pour en avoir !


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2013)

DDR 1333 c'est forcément le modèle 2011. On est passé à la 1600 maintenant


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Janvier 2013)

melaure a dit:


> DDR 1333 c'est forcément le modèle 2011. On est passé à la 1600 maintenant



Le 2011 est compatible avec de la 1600Mhz pour info  (La RAM fonctionnera à 1600Mhz)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Le 2011 est compatible avec de la 1600Mhz pour info  (La RAM fonctionnera à 1600Mhz)



Oui &#8230; Mais non ! Oui, le 2011 est compatible avec la 1600, mais non, la Ram ne fonctionnera pas à 1600 mais à 1333 ! C'est la carte mère qui décide de la vitesse à laquelle fonctionne la Ram, la "vitesse" des barrettes n'est que l'indication de la vitesse limite à laquelle elles peuvent fonctionner avec un taux d'erreurs supportable, c'est un peu comme pour une voiture, c'est pas parce que l'indicateur de vitesse est gradué jusqu'à 200 Km/H que la voiture roulera toujours à cette vitesse.


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui  Mais non ! Oui, le 2011 est compatible avec la 1600, mais non, la Ram ne fonctionnera pas à 1600 mais à 1333 ! C'est la carte mère qui décide de la vitesse à laquelle fonctionne la Ram, la "vitesse" des barrettes n'est que l'indication de la vitesse limite à laquelle elles peuvent fonctionner avec un taux d'erreurs supportable, c'est un peu comme pour une voiture, c'est pas parce que l'indicateur de vitesse est gradué jusqu'à 200 Km/H que la voiture roulera toujours à cette vitesse.



J'ai confondu avec les MacBook Pro 2011, qui officiellement prennent de la 1333, mais officieusement, acceptent et fonctionnent avec de la Ram à 1600 voire même à 1867Mhz

Source : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/06/04/les-macbook-pro-2011-supportent-aussi-la-ram-a-1867-mhz

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/425/page1


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai confondu avec les MacBook Pro 2011, qui officiellement prennent de la 1333, mais officieusement, acceptent et fonctionnent avec de la Ram à 1600 voire même à 1867Mhz
> 
> Source : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/06/04/les-macbook-pro-2011-supportent-aussi-la-ram-a-1867-mhz
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/425/page1



J'ai signalé par mail à Lionel l'erreur que son article donne à penser !


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai signalé par mail à Lionel l'erreur que son article donne à penser !



Lis l'article 

La ram fonctionne à 1600Mhz 

Idem pour les modèles de 2009 (En MacBook Pro), 1066 officiellement, la Ram fonctionne parfaitement à 1333Mhz.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Lis l'article
> 
> La ram fonctionne à 1600Mhz
> 
> Idem pour les modèles de 2009 (En MacBook Pro), 1066 officiellement, la Ram fonctionne parfaitement à 1333Mhz.



J'ai lu, et je confirme, l'erreur, c'est de croire que l'indication d'Infos system Apple, c'est la fréquence de fonctionnement, pas du tout, il indique ce qu'il lit comme info dans les barrettes (fais l'expérience, mets une barrette ce chaque, tu verras que pour chaque barrette tu auras une indication différente, c'est pas pour ça qu'elles tourneront à une vitesse différente).
Il y a longtemps que cette indication est donnée, déjà, pour mon Pismo, la version de Tiger m'indique que c'est de la PC133, mais je peux t'assurer qu'elle tourne bien à 100 Mhz seulement !

Au fait, à titre indicatif, je te rappelle que la DDR tourne en réalité à la moitié de la fréquence théorique (par ex : la 1066 tourne en fait à 533 Mhz  Ce qui n'est déjà pas mal)


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Janvier 2013)

Je confirme , j'ai deux barrettes à 1600 et sur mon macbook elle stagne à 1333.


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Je confirme , j'ai deux barrettes à 1600 et sur mon macbook elle stagne à 1333.



Ton MacBook est de 2009... :sleep: (D'après ta config)


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Janvier 2013)

Fin 2009 oui , donc 1333 .


----------



## Invité (28 Janvier 2013)

Il y a dans les réactions un iconoclaste qui pose une bonne question quand même :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=358910&view=findpost&p=3611567

PIs, bon, dans l'Os9, on s'en fout un peu&#8230;


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Fin 2009 oui , donc 1333 .



2009 officiellement 1066, tu la fais fonctionner à 1333Mhz. C'est ce que je disais plus haut. :sleep:


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2013)

Je plussoie avec Pascal, c'est bien le bus mémoire de la CM qui détermine la vitesse des barrettes. Même si tu trouvais des barrettes compatibles à 4000 Mhz, elle ne tourneraient qu'en 1333 dans une machine 2011 

A moins que le bus mémoire soit effectivement capable de changer de fréquence en fonction des barettes, mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le cas. Après il reste la bidouille old-fashioned comme souder/déssouder des condos, mais bon courage vu la taille ...


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Janvier 2013)

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/425/page2#p7

Regarde le test mémoire, je crois que c'est assez clair : Les résultats diffèrent, donc la Ram fonctionne bel et bien à 1600Mhz.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/425/page2#p7
> 
> Regarde le test mémoire, je crois que c'est assez clair : Les résultats diffèrent, donc la Ram fonctionne bel et bien à 1600Mhz.



Mais j'ai vu le test mémoire, il ne démontre rien du tout ; tiens, voici ce que j'ai répondu à Lionel lorsqu'il m'a donné lui aussi cet argument en précisant que la mémoire n'était pas sur le bus principal mais directement reliée au processeur :



> En réalité si, même si ce bus n'est pas le bus principal mais un bus dédié, il existe toujours, son absence signifierait que la Ram est directement intégrée au processeur (encore que même là on serait en présence d'un bus interne), ce qui n'est pas le cas. Comme tout bus, celui-ci a besoin d'être cadencé, et je n'ai rien vu dans les spécifications des processeurs Ivy Bridge qui puisse donner à penser qu'ils soient capables de moduler cette cadence en fonction du type de barrette qui leurs sont adjointes ! Donc, en ce qui concerne les spécifications indiquées par Info System Apple, je pense qu'on en est bien resté au status-quo qui prévalait précédemment.
> 
> Toutefois (et là encore, rien de neuf sous le clavier), l'emploi de barrettes supportant une fréquence plus élevée introduit toujours une amélioration marginale de la performance de la mémoire, bien que la fréquence à laquelle elle travaille soit toujours la même. Je n'ai pas bien saisi toute la subtilité du phénomène (là, on rentre dans un niveau de connaissance qui me dépasse), mais je sais qu'il y a un rapport avec certaines caractéristiques secondaires qu'avaient les barrettes de SDRam avant l'apparition de la DDR (du temps où on pouvait voir indiqué des choses comme "PC 133 333" ou "PC 133 322", par exemple). Je me souviens avoir lu quelque chose à propos de ces indications, mais c'était il y a fort longtemps, et j'ai dormi dessus depuis :-s


----------



## jellyboy74 (29 Janvier 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> 2009 officiellement 1066, tu la fais fonctionner à 1333Mhz. C'est ce que je disais plus haut. :sleep:



La carte mère des macbook fin 2009 et mi 2010 ( arrêt ) sont de Gby h55-AH qui gèrent maximum le 1333 et 2 slot de 4 GO DDR3 . C'est pas parce qu'apple installe moins que la carte ne peu pas faire plus et c'est pour des raisons de consommations . ( ils disaient aussi maximum 4 GO ! ) 

Après , n'ayant pas d'imac je ne peu ni te contredire ni t'acquiescer . Mais ce qui est sur c'est qu'une carte est prévue pour un bus max et moins mais ne peu pas supporter plus . En gros il se peu très bien que tu ai raison et que la carte mère de l'iMac supporte le 1600 et qu'apple n'ait installé que du 1333 . Mais si la capacités réel de la CM du mac est de 1333 elle pourra accueillir sans problème de la 1600 , l'affichera dans "à propos de ce mac " mais ne distribuera "que" du 1333 . C'est aussi simple que ca  .


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Février 2013)

MAJ : Bah moi j'ai 4O Mac dans ma collec' (dans 9m² )

Update : Mon premier Mac INTEL !!! :

Macbook blanc Unibody
2.26 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
2 Go de ram
250 Go de disque dur
Geforce 9400M

Bon faut que j'ouvre un musée là

Donc !

Macbook Blanc Unibody
Macintosh 128k avec cm de 512K (pas d'alim)
Macintosh Plus avec façade de 128k (alim HS)
Macintosh Plus d'origine (OK) + clavier souris (gravé I.U.T)
Macintosh Classic (cm HS, la pile à désintégrer la cm)
Macintosh Classic II (alim HS)
Powermac 6500/250 (ok)
Powermac 6200/75 (pile à couler problème affichage)
Powermac 6200/75 (sans CD rom ?)
Powermac 4400/200 OK
Macintosh LC II (ok)
Macintosh LC III (ok, le dd était coller un petit coup su la table à régler le problème)
Macintosh LC 475 (ok)
Macintosh II (alim HS)
Macintosh Quadra 950 (ok + carte d'acquisition cube)
Powermac 7300
Powermac 6100
Performa 5400
iMac G5
Powermac G5
iBook G3
iMac G3
iMac G3 DV
Powermac G4 AGP
Powermac G4 MDD
iBook G4
iBook G4
Powerbook G3 Lombart
Powerbook G4 Titanium
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300cs
Mac Se 30
Mac LC I
Mac LC II
Mac LC III
Apple IIe (en boite) + monitor II + Duodisk + joystick IIc
Apple IIe + monitor II + Disk II
Imagewritter II
Apple hard drive 20sc (avec DD 3 Go)
(Le dernier je crois que c'est aussi un LC ...) 
Imagewritter I (avec ruban OK)
Imagewritter II
Apple CD 300 (ok)
Apple hard drive 20 SC
Plein d'accessoire pour le réseaux + souris et clavier)

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4ème Gen Bleu 8Go (pas une rayure, retour dans sa boite d'origine)
2 X iPhone 3G 8Go
iPhone 3Gs 16 Go
Newton MessagePad 120 (newton OS 2)

Voila Pour Moi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2013)

-oldmac- a dit:


> MAJ : Bah moi j'ai 4O Mac dans ma collec' (dans 9m² )



 Ce qui nous fait quand même la densité respectable d'environ 4,45 Mac/m² ! :rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Février 2013)

Effectivement, j'ai vraiment besoin d'un local, mais j'ai optimisé l'espace et j'en stocke quelque un autre part dans la maison mais bon, ça prend un espace considérable ! (je peut faire quelques photos si quelqu'un est intéressé).


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2013)

Et certains se demanderont encore pourquoi je limite ma collec aux portables !


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et certains se demanderont encore pourquoi je limite ma collec aux portables !



Ha bon tu n'as pas toutes les tours G5/G4/G3/9x00/8x00/7x00/6x00/800 et Workgroup Servers ? Plus tous les clones en tour !


----------



## matacao (19 Février 2013)

Moi j'ai 33 mac dans ma collection: 

Mac Plus
Mac SE
Mac SE/FDHD
Mac IIsi
Mac IIvx (x2)
Mac Classic II
Mac Performa 5400/180
Mac Power Macintosh 5500/225
Mac Power Macintosh 6100/66 (x3)
Mac Workgroup Server 7250
Mac Power Macintosh 8500 (x2)
Mac Power Macintosh 9600 (x2)
Mac Performa 630
Mac LC 630 (x2)
Mac Power Book 170 (x2)
Mac Power Book 540c (x2)
Mac Power Book 1400c
Mac iMac G3 (x4)
Mac iMac G4 (15") (700 Mhz)
Mac iMac G4 (17") (800 Mhz)
Mac iMac G5 (17")
Mac iMac G5 (20")
Mac MacBook (x2)
Mac Mac Pro
+ Apple ImageWriter II (neuve dans son emballage d'origine)
+ Pièces détachés divers
+ Accessoires divers Mac

(je compte que ceux qui fonctionnent et pas mes iPod et iPad ^^)


----------



## cam_mas (16 Mars 2013)

Pour moi, seulement 3 Mac pour le moment,

PowerMac G4 Cube 500MHz et Apple Studio Display 17"
iMac G4 20"
MacBook alu C2D pour les cours 

Je suis à la recherche d'un Apple Cinema Display et éventuellement d'un PowerMac G4 MDD bi-1,42GHz si l'occasion se présente 

Et plusieurs accessoires Apple.


----------



## nenexx (16 Mars 2013)

Salut a tous,
Perso j'ai juste deux petit mac, mais deja super heureux avec...
Un ibook powerpc G3 (c'est ma fille qui s'en sert pour communiquer par mail avec sa grand mere).
un macbook pro 2011 (qui est magnifique).
Et pour rien au monde je ne changerais a ce jour...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

cam_mas a dit:


> Je suis à la recherche d'un Apple Cinema Display et éventuellement d'un PowerMac G4 MDD bi-1,42GHz si l'occasion se présente



Non non, inutile d'insister, je garde les miens !


----------



## cam_mas (16 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, inutile d'insister, je garde les miens !



Ah mince, peut-être qu'un jour si tu souhaites t'en débarrasser, je serais encore à la recherche


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2013)

cam_mas a dit:


> Je suis à la recherche d'un Apple Cinema Display et éventuellement d'un PowerMac G4 MDD bi-1,42GHz si l'occasion se présente
> 
> Et plusieurs accessoires Apple.



Tu as pas du beaucoup chercher alors, car rien que sur le boncoin y en a plusieurs ...


----------



## cam_mas (16 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as pas du beaucoup chercher alors, car rien que sur le boncoin y en a plusieurs ...



Je sais, mais ce n'est pas forcément des bonnes occasion, enfin à mon avis


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2013)

cam_mas a dit:


> Je sais, mais ce n'est pas forcément des bonnes occasion, enfin à mon avis



J'ai acheté un bi-1.25 avec écran ADC 23" pour une dame de mon club, et il était nickel ! Elle est super contente par rapport à son G3/400 et peut rester sur OS 9


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

cam_mas a dit:


> Ah mince, peut-être qu'un jour si tu souhaites t'en débarrasser, je serais encore à la recherche



Aucune chance que je cherche à m'en débarrasser un jour, le PowerMac me sert de serveur (avec 4 disques internes en RAID0, et 2 Go de Ram sous Leopard Server, ses accès (en gigabit ethernet, j'ai fini par trouver un switch à cette norme pour remplacer mon vieux "100 baseT" ) sont plus rapides que ceux du disque interne de mon MBP ). Quant à l'ACD (un "20 pouces 2003" et son adaptateur DVI  Quasiment introuvable, lui, contrairement à l'écran), c'est l'écran principal de mon MBP (dont le 15 pouces sert de second écran, en bureau étendu)


----------



## cam_mas (16 Mars 2013)

Combien as tu payé l'ensemble melaure, si ce n'est pas indiscret (pour avoir une idée de prix) ?

Ah dommage Pascal, je vais continuer de chercher alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

Et tu sais quoi : le G4 et l'ACD (et son adaptateur DVI) &#8230; Ben, on me les a donnés !


----------



## cam_mas (16 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et tu sais quoi : le G4 et l'ACD (et son adaptateur DVI)  Ben, on me les a donnés !




Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!

Tu en as de la chance


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2013)

cam_mas a dit:


> Combien as tu payé l'ensemble melaure, si ce n'est pas indiscret (pour avoir une idée de prix) ?
> 
> Ah dommage Pascal, je vais continuer de chercher alors



200 euros environ, bien gonflé en RAM et DD. Et le 23" nickel, pas un pixel mort, et une luminosité assez constante. Donc impec pour la PAO de cette dame.


----------



## cam_mas (16 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> 200 euros environ, bien gonflé en RAM et DD. Et le 23" nickel, pas un pixel mort, et une luminosité assez constante. Donc impec pour la PAO de cette dame.



A ce prix là, je l'aurais pris aussi, c'est ce qui me semble être une bonne affaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> 200 euros environ, bien gonflé en RAM et DD. Et le 23" nickel, pas un pixel mort, et une luminosité assez constante. Donc impec pour la PAO de cette dame.





cam_mas a dit:


> A ce prix là, je l'aurais pris aussi, c'est ce qui me semble être une bonne affaire



C'est vrai que pour l'ensemble, ça valait le coup, en supposant que la config du Mac soit la même que la mienne (2x1,42 Ghz, 2 Go de Ram, 640 Go de disque et superdrive), la cote Mac2Sell est de 190 , ça mettrait donc l'ACD 23 pouces à 10 , si on ne tient pas compte du fait que les échanges entre particuliers se font généralement à un prix un peu plus élevé que la cote de Mac2Sell !


----------



## cam_mas (18 Mars 2013)

Malheureusement, ça ne court pas les rues 
Pas grave, je ne suis pas pressé, je vais juste attendre encore patiemment la bonne occasion


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2013)

cam_mas a dit:


> Malheureusement, ça ne court pas les rues
> Pas grave, je ne suis pas pressé, je vais juste attendre encore patiemment la bonne occasion



Contacte au moins les gens qui en vendent sur leboncoin, sinon tu risques d'attendre longtemps. 

Et le dernier bi-1.25 est pas tellement moins puissant, donc bien aussi. Et ceux qui voulaient le booster au max ont pris des cartes bi 1.6 ou bi 1.8 de chez Sonnet


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Et le dernier bi-1.25 est pas tellement moins puissant



Et lui, il peut faire tourner OS 9 en "natif"*, contrairement au 1,42 qui demande Jaguar au minimum !

(*) C'est même pour ça qu'ils l'ont sorti, le MDD 2003, pour les pros qui ne pouvaient pas se passer d'une machine sous OS 9 alors que tous les autres PowerMac du moment : MDD de 2002 et Firewire 800 de 2003, ainsi que les PM G5, exigeaient OS X et ne faisaient tourner OS 9 qu'en mode "Classic". Inconvénient : par rapport au 1,42 Ghz, le MDD 1,25 2003 (mono ou bi, mais le mono, lui est beaucoup moins puissant) n'a pas le Firewire 800, seulement le 400. Pour situer point de vue puissance, mon 2x1,42 a des performances qui le mettent un petit poil mieux qu'un iMac G5 à 2,1 Ghz (plus puissant qu'un PowerMac G5 "mono" à 1,8 Ghz, mais forcément dépassé par les G5 "bi-pro". Le 2x1,25, lui, sur le plan performance, se place entre les PM G5 mono 1,6 et 1,8 Ghz).


----------



## Etienne000 (18 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et lui, il peut faire tourner OS 9 en "natif"*, contrairement au 1,42 qui demande Jaguar au minimum !
> 
> (*) C'est même pour ça qu'ils l'ont sorti, pour les pros qui ne pouvaient pas se passer d'une machine sous OS 9 alors que tous les autres PowerMac de 2003, que ce soient les G4 ou les G5, exigeaient OS X et ne faisaient tourner OS 9 qu'en mode "Classic". Inconvénient : par rapport au 1,42 Ghz, le 1,25 (mono ou bi, mais le mono, lui est beaucoup moins puissant) n'a pas le Firewire 800, seulement le 400. Pour situer point de vue puissance, mon 2x1,42 a des performances qui se situent entre un iMac G5 2 Ghz et un à 2,1 Ghz (plus puissant qu'un PowerMac G5 "mono" à 1,8 Ghz, mais forcément dépassé par les G5 "bi-pro").



Tu oublies un truc : ton G4 sera bien plus fiable qu'un G5. Et ça, c'est un avantage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Tu oublies un truc : ton G4 sera bien plus fiable qu'un G5. Et ça, c'est un avantage.



Nan, je n'oublie rien, n'ayant jamais eu de PM G5, je ne peux juger, ni préjuger de leur fiabilité !


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et lui, il peut faire tourner OS 9 en "natif"*, contrairement au 1,42 qui demande Jaguar au minimum !
> 
> (*) C'est même pour ça qu'ils l'ont sorti, le MDD 2003, pour les pros qui ne pouvaient pas se passer d'une machine sous OS 9 alors que tous les autres PowerMac du moment : MDD de 2002 et Firewire 800 de 2003, ainsi que les PM G5, exigeaient OS X et ne faisaient tourner OS 9 qu'en mode "Classic". Inconvénient : par rapport au 1,42 Ghz, le MDD 1,25 2003 (mono ou bi, mais le mono, lui est beaucoup moins puissant) n'a pas le Firewire 800, seulement le 400. Pour situer point de vue puissance, mon 2x1,42 a des performances qui le mettent un petit poil mieux qu'un iMac G5 à 2,1 Ghz (plus puissant qu'un PowerMac G5 "mono" à 1,8 Ghz, mais forcément dépassé par les G5 "bi-pro". Le 2x1,25, lui, sur le plan performance, se place entre les PM G5 mono 1,6 et 1,8 Ghz).



C'est vrai, mais pour mon adhérente, booter sous OS 9 était plus important (avec un double boot sous OS X). Et on peut ajouter le FW800 avec une carte PCI si besoin. Et c'était un bi-1.25 nickel propre


----------



## claude72 (18 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> MDD de 2002 et Firewire 800 de 2003, ainsi que les PM G5, exigeaient OS X et ne faisaient tourner OS 9 qu'en mode "Classic"


Le MDD de 2002 démarre sous OS 9 !
(en fait, le FW800 est le seul G4 qui ne boote pas sous OS 9)





> n'ayant jamais eu de PM G5, je ne peux juger, ni préjuger de leur fiabilité !


Le G5 chauffe un max (il paraît qu'il y a même une sécurité pour l'empêcher de fonctionner boîtier ouvert, car le flux d'air n'est alors plus optimal et donc le refroidissement n'est plus suffisant !!!)...

... le watercooling fuit...

... et il date de l'époque de l'affaire des condensateurs électrochimiques défectueux (ceux fabriqués avec une formule chimique d'électrolyte fausse) qui tombent en panne en moins de 2 ans !
(mais, bon, théoriquement, ceux qui fonctionnent encore aujourd'hui sont ceux qui ont survécu aux pannes et donc ceux qui ne sont (en principe) pas équipés de ces condensateurs pourris...  ou ceux qui ont été réparés et qui ne sont plus équipés de ces condensateurs pourris !!! donc, en principe ce problème n'existe plus pour les G5 d'aujourd'hui )


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Le MDD de 2002 démarre sous OS 9 !
> (en fait, le FW800 est le seul G4 qui ne boote pas sous OS 9)



Ah mince, oui, j'avais lu trop vite !



claude72 a dit:


> Le G5 chauffe un max ... et il date de l'époque de l'affaire des condensateurs électrochimiques défectueux (ceux fabriqués avec une formule chimique d'électrolyte fausse) qui tombent en panne en moins de 2 ans !



*Une*, des affaires ! Il y en a eu deux, la plus connue, pour laquelle Apple avait prévu une extension de garantie, celle de la carte mère des iMac G5, mais il y en avait eu une autre, jamais prise en charge, car ses méfaits se manifestaient beaucoup trop tard, celle qui a envoyé tant de Tournesols à la casse, mais qui a touché aussi des G4 MDD et Fw800 (dont le mien, qui fonctionne depuis deux ans avec une alim ATX de PC) : celle des condensateurs de l'alimentation électrique, alimentation qui fonctionne tant que la machine reste sous tension (allumée ou éteinte, peu importe, du moment qu'il y a du jus sur l'alim), mais qui claque dès qu'on coupe le courant. Combien de MDD ont rendu leur âme à Steve à cause de ça ?

Alors sur le plan "fiabilité", tu peux citer les G4 jusqu'aux modèles "couic si l'verre",  mais pas au delà


----------



## claude72 (19 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Une*, des affaires ! Il y en a eu deux


??? ah bon ??? je ne connaissais que la plus connue !!!





> ... mais il y en avait eu une  autre, jamais prise en charge, car ses méfaits se manifestaient beaucoup  trop tard, celle qui a envoyé tant de Tournesols à la casse, mais qui a  touché aussi des G4 MDD et Fw800...


Pour une fois j'ai eu de la chance !!! parceque mon FW800 marche nickel, alors que je coupe son alimentation secteur à chaque fois que je l'éteins (il est branché sur une multiprises avec un interrupteur), je faisais pareil du temps où je l'utilisais à l'imprimerie, et en plus il est resté 4 ans sans servir !!!
... et mon Tournesol fonctionne aussi, alors que je le branche seulement de temps en temps !





> alimentation qui fonctionne tant que la machine reste sous tension  (allumée ou éteinte, peu importe, du moment qu'il y a du jus sur  l'alim), mais qui claque dès qu'on coupe le courant. Combien de MDD ont  rendu leur âme à Steve à cause de ça ?


Et combien aussi de magnétoscopes des séries VS20/VS25 ont rendu leur âme à Akai dans les années 90-91... c'était exactement la même panne : quand ils arrivaient à l'âge vénérable de 1 à 2 ans (rarement plus) tant qu'ils étaient branchés, il fonctionnaient, mais si ils étaient débranchés, l'alim grillait dès que le scope était rebranché... et c'était aussi un problème de condensateurs "secs" dans l'alimentation...
... cependant, ces condensateurs n'étaient pas défectueux, ils étaient usés !!! car quand on les changeaient pour des condensateurs neufs, le magnétoscope retombait quand-même en panne 1 ou 2 ans plus tard, la même panne, quelle que soit la provenance des condensateurs de remplacement !!! et donc c'était plutôt un défaut de conception de l'alimentation...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Et combien aussi de magnétoscopes des séries VS20/VS25 ont rendu leur âme à Akai dans les années 90-91... c'était exactement la même panne : quand ils arrivaient à l'âge vénérable de 1 à 2 ans (rarement plus) tant qu'ils étaient branchés, il fonctionnaient, mais si ils étaient débranchés, l'alim grillait dès que le scope était rebranché... et c'était aussi un problème de condensateurs "secs" dans l'alimentation...
> ... cependant, ces condensateurs n'étaient pas défectueux, ils étaient usés !!! car quand on les changeaient pour des condensateurs neufs, le magnétoscope retombait quand-même en panne 1 ou 2 ans plus tard, la même panne, quelle que soit la provenance des condensateurs de remplacement !!! et donc c'était plutôt un défaut de conception de l'alimentation...



Pour les Mac : à ma connaissance, seuls les iMac G4 (de toutes générations, des premiers aux derniers) et les PM G4 MDD et Fw800 étaient concernés. Par contre, ils n'étaient pas tous touchés (l'alim de mon premier, mort d'autre chose, a permis de ressusciter celui de FdeB), et à priori, pour ce qui est des MDD/Fw800, c'était le second modèle d'alim qui était surtout touché (celle des Fw800 et MDD 2003).


----------



## claude72 (20 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... pour ce qui est des MDD/Fw800, c'était le second modèle d'alim qui était surtout touché (celle des Fw800 et MDD 2003).


Là, je ne te suis pas : quel second modèle ?

tu veux dire qu'il y a eu deux modèles d'alims sur les Fw800 et MDD 2003 ?

ou tu veux dire que c'était le second modèle de MDD (le 2003) qui était touché ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Là, je ne te suis pas : quel second modèle ?
> 
> tu veux dire qu'il y a eu deux modèles d'alims sur les Fw800 et MDD 2003 ?
> 
> ou tu veux dire que c'était le second modèle de MDD (le 2003) qui était touché ?



Les deux, mon capitaine : les MDD 2002 n'avaient pas la même alim que les Fw800 et les MDD 2003. Le boîtier était le même, mais pas l'électronique dedans : les MDD 2002 avaient une alim de 400 watts, les Fw800 et MDD 2003, une alim de 360 watts (mais en échange standard, seul le modèle 360 watts était fourni aux SAV, y compris pour les MDD 2002).


----------



## claude72 (21 Mars 2013)

Ok ! merci pour ces éclaircissements 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... (mais en échange standard, seul le modèle 360 watts était fourni aux SAV, y compris pour les MDD 2002).


Donc, ça veut dire que les brochages et l'encombrement sont les mêmes et qu'il est possible de remplacer l'alim 360 W par une 400 W, et donc qu'il est possible de dépanner un FW800 avec une alim de MDD 2002...

(parceque du coup tu me fais flipper, à dire que le FW800 a une alim merdique qui tombe en panne souvent... c'est que j'y tiens moi à mon FW800 !!! )


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Ok ! merci pour ces éclaircissements
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je tiens beaucoup au mien aussi, mais depuis qu'il a eu la greffe d'une alim de PC de 450 watts, je n'ai plus de souci (Oui, je sais, il manque le 25 volts, mais il ne sert qu'à deux choses : l'alimentation de l'écran via le port ADC, dont je ne me sers plus (mon ACD est connecté à mon MBP), et l'alimentation électrique des ports Firewire, ce qui ne me pose pas problème, vu que j'ai deux ports Fw400 alimentés sur ma carte PCI Fw400/USB2, dont un seul est utilisé, d'ailleurs, par un simple câble qui revient sur l'avant du Mac pour quand je connectes mon seul disque Fw 2,5 pouces, mon second boîtier, un 3,5 pouces alimenté, lui, se trouve très bien sur un des ports sans alimentation. Aujourd'hui, le seul cas où je serais bloqué, c'est si je voulais y connecter un auto-alimenté en Fw800, mais là, je peux le brancher sur le MBP et faire le transfert par le réseau, depuis que je me suis dégotté un switch gigabit ethernet, la com entre le Fw800 et le MBP, ça dépote un max  !


----------



## claude72 (21 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je tiens beaucoup au mien aussi, mais depuis qu'il a eu la greffe d'une alim de PC de 450 watts, je n'ai plus de souci (Oui, je sais, il manque le 25 volts, mais il ne sert qu'à deux choses : l'alimentation de l'écran via le port ADC, dont je ne me sers plus (mon ACD est connecté à mon MBP), et l'alimentation électrique des ports Firewire, ce qui ne me pose pas problème...


Bon, ça me rassure... merci !

Je m'étais déjà un peu documenté sur cette possibilité de greffe, et effectivement j'avais vu ce problème de 25 V...
... mais comme toi :
- je n'ai pas d'écran ADC,
- mes périphériques FW400 (un graveur de DVD que je n'utilise plus depuis que j'ai monté en interne  un super-drive récupéré sur un Couic-si-le-verre et un scanner)  sont tous alimentés extérieurement,
- et je n'ai pas de périphérique FW800...
... donc a priori je n'ai pas non plus besoin du 25 V.

Ceci dit, si vraiment il me faut du 25V, il me reste un vieux G3 B/B rev1 (donc un peu inutilisable à cause de son contrôleur IDE bugué) dans lequel je peux récupérer le convertisseur 5/24 V !!! l'entrée 5V se branche sur une prise de disque-dur et la sortie 24 (ou 25) V se récupère aisément avec un bout de fil et un peu de gaine thermorétractable.


----------



## melaure (22 Mars 2013)

Et hop un petit 1400/166 en plus dans le stock. Une donation  

On verra si je relisterais mon matos car la dernière fois j'ai eu le malheur de la refaire de tête dans un autre sujet,  ça m'avait pris 30 minutes, pour être sucré de suite par un modo parce que c'était pas en photo, et ça m'a dégouté d'avoir perdu autant de temps. Si encore il y avait des centaines de collectionneurs ... mais là on est une poignée alors on peut être plus cool


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Et hop un petit 1400/166 en plus dans le stock. Une donation
> 
> On verra si je relisterais mon matos car la dernière fois j'ai eu le malheur de la refaire de tête dans un autre sujet,  ça m'avait pris 30 minutes, pour être sucré de suite par un modo parce que c'était pas en photo, et ça m'a dégouté d'avoir perdu autant de temps. Si encore il y avait des centaines de collectionneurs ... mais là on est une poignée alors on peut être plus cool



Ben oui, mais non, il y a deux sujets : ici, ce sont les listes, là bas, c'est l'exposition. Tu as parfaitement le droit de te contenter de liste, mais c'est ici qu'il faut le faire !

D'ailleurs, pour te montrer que les modos sont "cool", je vais remettre ta liste là bas, puis, je vais la transférer dans ce topic (faudra remonter pour la voir, vBullshit classe toujours par date)


EDIT : voilà, c'est fait !, pour ceux qui sont en affichage standard (je sais plus trop si c'est 25 ou 50 posts par page, mais pour ceux là, ici, on est page 107), c'est page 104, sinon, pour les autres, c'est le post 2072 du 17 janvier 2013.


----------



## melaure (22 Mars 2013)

Merci Pascal, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait récupérer le texte, je croyais que c'était perdu et j'avais pas le courage immédiat de le remettre


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Merci Pascal, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait récupérer le texte, je croyais que c'était perdu et j'avais pas le courage immédiat de le remettre



Non non, ici, on ne fait que des suppressions "logiques" (pour pouvoir, le cas échéant, les ressortir au tribunal ).


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Mars 2013)

Au rapport :
donc grosse crise du logement, tout vendu !
sauf la machine d'ou je poste ;-)
et mon premier iMac 400 DV plus un eMac 700 à restaurer (encore !) mais probablement alim H.S...
A suivre...
PatJJ


----------



## melaure (15 Mai 2013)

C'est quoi tout ces liens publicitaires dans la signature ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Mai 2013)

melaure a dit:


> C'est quoi tout ces liens publicitaires dans la signature ?


Va pas faire long feu lui 

Son message est la copie conforme du post N°6 de ce même fil Je fais le nécéssaire


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2013)

Ha ok merci, j'ai failli lui proposer un 68040 en rab mais j'ai eu un doute sur le rigolo. Dommage ça aurait été sympa un passionné de plus qui voulait tenter le linux 68k ...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Mai 2013)

En comptant tout: 17.
Mais mon lieu de travail et d'habitation sont confondus. 

Les machines Apple résistent plutôt bien à l'humidité, ce qui en donne un bon a-priori là où je vis.


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2013)

MAJ : 

Apple II GS
Classic II (mal barré, gros soucis en ce moment  )
Powerbook Duo 230 8/80 avec mini dock et lecteur de D7
2 StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400
B/B 350 (en prêt)
iMac G3@350(en prêt)
iMac G3@400
iBook 12 G3@500
iMac G3@600
iMac G4@700 (Tournesol)
iBook 14 G4@1,2
Mac Mini G4@1,25
*Mac Mini CD@1,66*
MacBook C2D@2,00
Mac Mini C2D@2,00


----------



## olivier42k (11 Juin 2013)

En ce qui me concerne :
- 1 iMac 27" mi-2011
- 1 MBP Unibody mi-2009
- 1 MBP Unibody fin 2010


----------



## guappodj (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous pour ma part j'ai :         un imac late 2013, mbp pro late 2009, mac mini late 2009, mac pro g5, ibook 2005, imac g3, powermac g4.


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2014)

MAJ : 

Apple II GS
Classic II (mal barré, gros soucis en ce moment  )
Powerbook Duo 230 8/80 avec mini dock et lecteur de D7
2 StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400
B/B 350 (en prêt)
iMac G3@350(en prêt)
iMac G3@400
iBook 12 G3@500
iBook 14 G4@1,2
Mac Mini G4@1,25
Mac Mini CD@1,66
*MacBook C2D@2,2*
MacBook C2D@2,00
Mac Mini C2D@2,00


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2014)

Bien ! Tiens moi aussi mon Classic II est malade ... 

Il faudra que je mette ma liste à jour un de ces 4.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2014)

Ben moi aussi, mais c'est plus facile, je l'ai faite dans le fil du musée, donc ici, la liste va être vite faite, juste deux-trois à y ajouter. Allors, des plus récents aux plus anciens :

- MacBook Pro 15" C2D 2,2 Ghz "mid/late 2007" 4 Go/500 Go Snow Leopard
- Mac Mini C2D 1,83 Ghz "Mid 2007" 2 Go/320 Go Snow Leopard (pitêt Lion bientôt)
- iBook "late 2004" G4 à 1,2 Ghz, 1,25 Go/30 Go Tiger
- PowerBook G4 12" DVI (carte mère 1 Ghz remplacée par une à 1,33 Ghz) 768Mo/80 Go Tiger
- PowerMac G4 "Fw800" bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz, 2 Go/640 Go Leopard Server
- iMac G4 15" "USB2" 1 Ghz 1 Go/120 Go Leopard
- PowerBook G4 "Titanium DVI" 1 Ghz, 1 Go/160 Go Tiger/OS 9.2.2
- PowerBook G3 "Pismo" 500 Mhz, 1 Go/80Go Tiger/OS 9.2.2
- iBook G3 "Palourde" 300 Mhz, 640 Mo/10 go Panther/OS 9.2.2
- PowerBook 1400cs (PPC 603e à 117 Mhz) 12 Mo/20 Go OS 7.6.1
- PowerBook 190 (680LC40 à 66 Mhz) 8Mo/10 Go OS 7.5.5
- PowerBook Duo 230 (68030 à 33 Mhz) 12 Mo/120 Mo OS 7.1

Soit 12 Mac à la maison (dont 9 "de collection" :love. Une partie de la collection ici. 

Sinon, pas mal "d'à côtés", comme un Apple Cinema Display 20 pouces "2003" (connecté à mon MBP), un 19 pouces Formac ADC, connecté au PowerMac qui me sert de serveur, pas mal de disques externes (dont un "Mini Partner" de Macway, qui fait en plus hub USB2 et Firewire 400, un vieux scanner Agfa Studioscan IIsi, connecté au serveur (qui a une carte SCSI),imprimante, deux "superdrives" externes (un Fw400 et un USB2), et deux lecteurs "Superdisk" (disquettes de 120 Mo mais lit et écrit aussi les disquettes ordinaires), un USB et un "baie d'extension", deux lecteurs Zip 100 (un USB et un SCSI, pour les transferts entre les trois sous 7.x et les plus récents) &#8230;


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Janvier 2014)

-Mac mini Serveur 2.53Ghz / 8Go / SSD 256 + HDD 1To 
-iMac C2D 2Ghz (17") / 2Go / 320Go (Qui va dégager)
-Mac mini 2006 Core Duo 1.66Ghz / 2Go / 160Go
-eMac G4 1.42 / 2Go / 80Go (Faudrait qu'il dégage)
-PowerBook G4 17" / 1Ghz / 1Go / 100Go 
-iMac G4 700Mhz/ 1Go / 80Go 
-PowerBook G3 Pismo 500Mhz / 768Mo / 60Go
-iMac G3 500Mhz / 512Mo / 40Go



Et j'ai un Cinema Display 20" Alu (Un 2003 comme dirait l'autre ) qui est avec le mini serveur qui tourne vachement bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2014)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Et j'ai un Cinema Display 20" Alu (Un 2003 comme dirait l'autre ) qui est avec le mini serveur qui tourne vachement bien



Euh nan, l'autre ne dirait pas ça, le 20" 2003, c'est celui là :




"Alu", c'est au moins un "2004" !


----------



## jb07 (5 Janvier 2014)

- LC III avec son moniteur 640x480
- LC 630
- PowerMac 6500 250 MHz (celui là est quelque part dans la famille)
- 2 PowerMac G3 Bleu/Blanc (350 et 450 MHz)
- Powerbook G3 Pismo 400 MHz (lecteur CD HS, plus de pile, batterie HS) :rateau:
- MacMini 2,4 GHz, dernier modèle avec DVD
- MacBookPro 13"

Je n'ai plus les modèles suivants (donnés/revendus) :
- Classic 8 MHz
- PowerMac 7200

J'aimerais bien me débarrasser des LC 630, G3 blanc/bleu et Pismo, histoire de faire un peu de place. Faut juste que je prenne le temps de...


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh nan, l'autre ne dirait pas ça, le 20" 2003, c'est celui là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flute, je pensais 2003 comme le PowerMac G5 

Mais je m'en souviens maintenant, il était présenté avec le Display plexi au début : 






Puis avec le Display Alu (Ici en 30") :


----------



## benlaug (5 Janvier 2014)

Peu de Macs dans ma collection malheureusement :

- Classic II (à réparer).
- PowerMac G4 400 AGP
- MacBookPro 13" mid 2012

J'espère un jour retrouver le Performa 630 et le G3 Desktop Beige de ma jeunesse :love:.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Janvier 2014)

Bon j'ai un IIGS dans un carton quelque part...

Ok c'est pas un Mac mais c'est un Apple...

- Un DuoBook avec système 6.5 il me semble et lecteur de disquette
- Un Performa 5200 dans un carton en état de marche
- Un iBook lunettes de chiottes en état de panne
- Un iMac blue dalmatien au grenier prêt à être rebranché
- Un eMac 1,25 ghz au grenier aussi
- Un iMac 20" 2,1 ghz non intel. Lui il a fait connaissance avec le poubellier...

- Un MacBook (intel) 13,3", 1,83 ghz, Ram 1,5 Go, toujours pompier ponil... 

Et les derniers :

- Un iMac 21,5" 2,5 ghz Intel Core i5, Ram 8 Go pour moi

- Un iMac 20" 2,66 ghz Intel Core 2 Duo,Ram 4 Go pour mon amie


----------



## matacao (6 Janvier 2014)

MAJ:

Mac Plus
Mac SE *(x2)*
Mac SE/FDHD
*Mac SE/30 (x2)*
Mac IIsi
*Mac IIvi*
Mac IIvx (x3)
Mac Classic II (le mien fonctionne bien !  )
*Mac Performa 450*
Mac Performa 5400/180
Mac Power Macintosh 5500/225
Mac Power Macintosh 6100/66 (x3)
Mac Workgroup Server 7250
Mac Power Macintosh 8500 (x2)
*Mac Power Macintosh 9500*
Mac Power Macintosh 9600 (x2)
Mac Performa 630
Mac LC 630 (x2)
Mac Power Book 170 (x2)
*Mac Power Book 520*
Mac Power Book 540c (x2)
Mac Power Book 1400c
Mac iMac G3 (x4)
Mac iMac G4 (15") (700 Mhz)
Mac iMac G4 (17") (800 Mhz)
*Mac Mini G4
*Mac iMac G5 (17")
Mac iMac G5 (20")
*Mac PowerMac G5 2x1,8 GHz
Mac PowerMac G5 2x2,7 GHz*
Mac MacBook (Late 2008) (x2)
Mac MacBook (Early 2008 upgradé en Early 2009)
Mac Mac Pro


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2014)

Impressionnant, faut avoir de la place !


----------



## pickwick (21 Février 2014)

imac G3 flowerpower
imac G3 dalmatian
ibook G4  1,33 Ghz  12 "                             x2
ibook G4  1,42 Ghz  14"
powerbook G4 12"  1,50  Ghz
powerbook G4 15"  1,67 Ghz
Powerbook G4 17"  1,33 Ghz
Cube G4 450 Mhz                              (x2)
Ecran apple display TFT 17 "                      (x3)
Ecran Apple cinema display 22"
Ecran Apple cinema display HD 23"
imac core2duo 2,4ghz 24"
Macbook 13" blanc de 2009 unibody


----------



## Invité (21 Février 2014)

MAJ : 

Apple II GS
Classic II (mal barré, gros soucis en ce moment  )
Powerbook Duo 230 8/80 avec mini dock et lecteur de D7
2 StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400
B/B 350 (en prêt)
iMac G3@350(en prêt)
iMac G3@400
iBook 12 G3@500
iBook 14 G4@1,2
Mac Mini G4@1,25
Mac Mini CD@1,66
MacBook C2D@2,2
*2* MacBook C2D@2,00
Mac Mini C2D@2,00


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2014)

Trop cool le FlowerPower !!!

Allez voici ma liste à jour :

*Micros Apple*
- *Apple IIe*
- *Apple IIc*
- *Mac 128*
- Mac Plus
- *Mac SE*
- *Mac SE/30*
- Mac Classic II
- *MacPortable * 3*
- LC II *2
- LC III
- LC 475 * 2
- Quadra 700
- *PowerBook 145*
- PowerBook 520
- PowerMac 6100
- PowerBook G3/500 (FW)
- iBook G3 Mandarine
- iBook G3 Blueberry
- iBook G3 Graphite DV
- iMac DV600 Snow
- PowerBook Titanium 867
- PowerMac G4 Cube
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD

*Produits mobiles Apple*
- eMate 300
- iPod Mini * 4 (Silver, Blue, Green, Pink)
- iPhone 4
- iPod Touch 4

*Périphériques/accessoires Apple*
- PowerCD (lecteur CD SCSI/Baladeur CD)
- Quicktake 150
- Enceintes Apple
- Borne Airport 1
- Apple CD300 externe (mon premier lecteur de CD en 1993, 1500 francs !)
- Apple CD600 externe
- Apple SC20 * 2 + SC160 (disques dur Apple SCSI)
- Carte Apple IIe pour Mac LC + Lecteur disquettes + Joystick
- Ecran 12" Apple Couleur
- De nombreux originaux d'OS Classiques ainsi que quelques jeux originaux.
- Tous les Mac OS X en boite + Pack OSX/iLife/iWork

*Autres*
- 2 DD SCSI Externe
- Lecteurs Syquest 105 Mo, Syquest 135 Mo
- Plusieurs lecteurs et graveurs SCSI
- Ecran 14" Sony Trinitron couleur
- Ecran 15" avec VGA, SVideo et Peritel
- Carte accélératrice Sonnet Presto Plus avec 68040/66 + Ethernet RJ45 + 32 Mo de RAM pour LC/LCII/LCIII (dans le LC III en fait).

Mais aussi de nombreux goodies, quelques revues et des posters de différentes époques + flyers et docs de machines collectés en 15 ans d'Apple Expo.

Voilà pour ma collection perso, sachant qu'à coté j'ai du TI-99/4A, du CPC 6128 et de l'Amiga 500 !

Ceci dit j'évite encore les machines encombrantes, pas assez de place.


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2014)

J'ai omis les MacIntel désolé, mais il n'y en a que 3. Et puis depuis que c'est devenu un PC, ce n'est plus aussi "collector"


----------



## fredj (22 Février 2014)

Ben il y a de sacrés collectionneurs ici.... 
il y a dans vos listes des modèles qui éveillent chez moi une certaine nostalgie. Mon premier mac, acheté à la fin de mes études a été un SE avec 4Mo de Ram (le luxe !).

Mon parc Apple actuel est bien plus modeste, mais ils servent tous :

- un MacPro 2009 sur lequel je bosse (graphisme)
- un MacBook pro 13' i5 pour mon home studio
- un Mini Core duo pour mon épouse
- un MacBook pro 13' i5 pour mon fils ainé
- un Mini i5 pour mon fils cadet

... et je vais bientôt chercher un portable pour l'entrée au lycée de ma fille. Un MacBook blanc intel, probablement. A moins qu'elle ne me réclame du windows comme ses copines !


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2014)

Sympa. Sinon je cherche d'autres collectionneurs sur le Rhône, hésitez pas à me contacter


----------



## matacao (22 Février 2014)

MAJ :

Mac Plus
Mac SE (x2)
Mac SE/FDHD
Mac SE/30 (x2)
Mac IIsi
Mac IIvi (merci mp_)
Mac IIvx (x3)
*Mac Quadra 650*
Mac Classic II
Mac Performa 450 (merci mp_)
Mac Performa 5400/180
Mac Power Macintosh 5500/225
Mac Power Macintosh 6100/66 (x3)
Mac Workgroup Server 7250
*Mac Power Macintosh 7300/180*
Mac Power Macintosh 8500 (x2)
Mac Power Macintosh 9500
Mac Power Macintosh 9600 (x2)
Mac Performa 630
*Mac LC*
Mac LC 630 (x2)
Mac Power Book 170 (x2)
Mac Power Book 520 (Merci Claude)
Mac Power Book 540c (x2)
Mac Power Book 1400c
Mac iMac G3 (x4)
*Mac PowerBook G4 12" (HS)*
Mac iMac G4 (15") (700 Mhz)
Mac iMac G4 (17") (800 Mhz)
Mac Mini G4
Mac iMac G5 (17")
Mac iMac G5 (20")
Mac PowerMac G5 2x1,8 GHz
Mac PowerMac G5 2x2,7 GHz
*Mac iMac Intel (Early 2006)*
Mac MacBook (Early 2008)
Mac MacBook (Late 2008) (x2)
Mac MacBook (Early 2008 upgradé en Early 2009)
Mac MacBook Air 13" (Mid 2013)
Mac Mac Pro
iPod Classic (160 Go)
iPod Nano (x2) 1ère génération (8 Go)
iPod Shuffle
iPhone 3G
iPhone 4
iPhone 5
iPhone 5S
iPad 2
iPad Mini


----------



## LS Zaitsev (23 Février 2014)

Mince un collectionneur !


----------



## Fogi (27 Février 2014)

Il me reste :

Mac II CX
Mac II FX (x2)
iMac DV G3 500
G4 Gigabit ethernet dual 500
G4 Digital Audio 533
Écrans Apple 13" + 15" "pleine page" avec sa carte dédiée
(tous fonctionnels)
Mac mini C2D 1,83 Ghz - mid 2007
Mac Mini C2D 2 Ghz - SSD - 8 Go Ram - early 2009
MacBookPro i5 - 2,4 Ghz 13" - late 2011
iphone 3G - 3GS - 5C


----------



## Xidi73 (27 Février 2014)

Moi, attendez, :
Dans l'ordre chronologique de la sortie des appareils :


Apple IIe
Apple IIc
Apple IIc monitor
Apple III monitor
Apple Macintosh Performa 630
Apple Macintosh PowerBook 540c (+ upgrade mémoire et PowerPC)
Apple Macintosh Performa 5200
Apple QuickTake 150
Apple Macintosh PowerMacintosh G4 Digital Audio 733 MHz
Apple Cinema Display 22"
Harman Kardon iSub
Apple Pro Speakers (pas USB, jack modifiée)
Apple Macintosh iMac G3 233 MHz Bondi
Apple Macintosh iBook 366 MHz Firewire Bondi
Apple Macintosh PowerBook G4 Titanium 1GHz
Apple Macintosh iMac G4 17" 800 MHz
Apple Macintosh PowerMacintosh G5 Dual 1.8 GHz
Apple Macintosh iMac G5 20" 1.8 GHz
Apple Xserve G5 Dual 2.3 GHz
Apple Macintosh MacBook Pro 2.4 GHz 2006
Apple iPod Nano 2ème Gen Gris 4 Go
Apple Macintosh MacBook Pro 2.8 GHz 2008
Apple iPod Touch 2ème Gen 16 Go
Apple iPod Touch 3ème Gen 8 Go
Apple iPod Touch 3ème Gen 32 Go
Apple Macintosh iMac Intel 27" 2.93 GHz 2010
Apple Macintosh MacBook Air 11" 1.4 GHz 2010
Apple iPad WiFi 1ère Gen 64 Go
Apple iPod Touch 5ème Gen Noir 64 Go
Apple iPad WiFi 4ème Gen 32 Go

Et bientôt (peut-être) le Mac Pro :love:

Cordialement,

Xidi73


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2014)

Pas mal, mais rassure toi on se serait douté que c'est du matos Apple, pas besoin de le mettre devant chaque Mac


----------



## Melcraft59 (3 Mars 2014)

En comptant celui de mes parents (j'ai 14 ans je ne peux pas soir utilisé un Mac 5200 ^^)

-Mac 5200
-Mac Power Pc G4
-Mac ibook G4 2003 12"
-iMac early 2009 20"
-iPod nano 1/2Go
-iPod touch 4G/8Go
-iPhone 4/16Go
-iMac late 2013 21,5"

Ma petite collection s'agrandira au fil du temps !


----------



## Xidi73 (4 Mars 2014)

Je dois avouer aussi que j'ai intégré les ordinateurs de mon fils dans la liste :rateau:
Mais bon, _avec son accord._


----------



## ivanasch (5 Mars 2014)

- iPod nano 2ème génération
- iPod nano 4ème génération
- iPod classic 6ème génération
- iPod touch (le premier)
- iPad Mini (le premier)
- iPhone 3GS
- iPhone 4
- iPhone 4S
- iPhone 5
- iPhone 5S
- Macbook Pro 2010
- Macbook Pro écran rétina (2013)

:love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2014)

ivanasch a dit:


> - iPod nano 2ème génération
> - iPod nano 4ème génération
> - iPod classic 6ème génération
> - iPod touch (le premier)
> ...



Donc, je résume : "combien de Mac avez vous chez vous ?" 2 !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Mars 2014)

- MacBook Blanc late 2006 (perso pour madame)
- Mac Mini Serveur 2010 (boulot)
- Mac Mini mid 2011 (boulot)
- Imac 27 Mid 2011 (perso)
- MacBook Air 13 mid 2012 (perso et pro)

Tous en parfait état de marche 

Pour les appareils IOS 

Iphone 4S madame
Iphone 5S perso
Ipad 2 : console de jeux des enfants , plate forme musicale et écran pour les longs trajets en voiture
Ipad mini : ma bibliothèque et mon assistant personnel
Ipod mini : plate forme musicale dans la voiture


----------



## matacao (16 Mars 2014)

MAJ:

Mac Plus
Mac SE (x2)
Mac SE/FDHD
Mac SE/30 (x2)
Mac IIsi
Mac IIvi (merci mp_)
Mac IIvx (x3)
Mac Classic II
Mac Performa 450 (merci mp_)
Mac Performa 5400/180
Mac Power Macintosh 5500/225
Mac Power Macintosh 6100/66 (x3)
Mac Workgroup Server 7250
Mac Power Macintosh 8500 (x2)
Mac Power Macintosh 9500
Mac Power Macintosh 9600 (x2)
Mac Performa 630
Mac LC
Mac LC 630 (x2)
Mac Power Book 170 (x2)
Mac Power Book 520 (Merci Claude)
*Mac Power Book 520c (avec sa sacoche Apple!)*
Mac Power Book 540c (x2)
Mac Power Book 1400c
Mac iMac G3 (x4)
Mac PowerBook G4 12"
Mac iMac G4 (15") (700 Mhz)
Mac iMac G4 (17") (800 Mhz)
Mac Mini G4
Mac iMac G5 (17")
Mac iMac G5 (20")
*Mac PowerMac G4 Quicksilver (x2)* *(alim hs)*
Mac PowerMac G5 2x1,8 GHz
Mac PowerMac G5 2x2,7 GHz
Mac iMac Intel (Early 2006)
Mac MacBook (Early 2008)
Mac MacBook (Late 2008) (x2)
Mac MacBook (Early 2008 upgradé en Early 2009)
Mac MacBook Air 13" (Mid 2013)
Mac Mac Pro


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Mars 2014)

Un mac pro 1.1 doté de 16GO de ram et une ATI 6870 pour le jeu. Il sert surtout à ma production musicale.

Un macbook Blanc fin 2009 qui sert à tout 

Un Emac G4 qui me sert rarement pour regarder des film depuis mon lit.


----------



## magicPDF (17 Mars 2014)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> - MacBook Blanc late 2006 (perso pour madame)
> - MacBook Air 13 mid 2012 (perso et pro)
> 
> Iphone 4S madame
> ...



Madame se trimbale toutes les vieilleries : monsieur n'est pas très galant !


----------



## cam_mas (19 Mars 2014)

Un an après :

PowerMac G4 Cube 500MHz 1GB et Apple Studio Display 17"
iMac G4 20" 1,25GHz 2GB
PowerMac G5 Quad 2,5GHz 8,5GB et Apple Cinema Display HD 23" (c'est celui qui j'utilise le plus)
MacBook alu 2GHz 4GB avec un SSD histoire d'être a la page 

Pour le moment c'est bien assez, surtout quand on prend en compte tout ce qui n'est pas Mac mais qui à une pomme croquée au dos


----------



## matacao (11 Avril 2014)

MAJ:

Mac Plus
Mac SE (x2)
Mac SE/FDHD
Mac SE/30 (x2)
Mac IIsi
Mac IIvi (merci mp_)
Mac IIvx (x3)
Mac Classic II
Mac Performa 450 (merci mp_)
Mac Performa 5400/180
Mac Power Macintosh 5500/225
Mac Power Macintosh 6100/66 (x3)
Mac Workgroup Server 7250
Mac Power Macintosh 8500 (x2)
Mac Power Macintosh 9500
Mac Power Macintosh 9600 (x2)
Mac Performa 630
Mac LC
Mac LC 630 (x2)
*Macintosh Portable (Rétroéclairé)* 
Mac Power Book 170 (x2)
Mac Power Book 520 (Merci Claude)
Mac Power Book 520c (avec sacoche Apple!)
Mac Power Book 540c (x2)
Mac Power Book 1400c
Mac iMac G3 (x4)
Mac PowerBook G4 12"
Mac iMac G4 (15") (700 Mhz)
Mac iMac G4 (17") (800 Mhz)
Mac Mini G4 (x2) (Merci magicPDF)
Mac iMac G5 (17")
Mac iMac G5 (20") (merci tantoillane)
Mac PowerMac G4 (x2)
Mac PowerMac G5 2x1,8 GHz
Mac PowerMac G5 2x2,7 GHz
Mac iMac Intel (Early 2006)
Mac MacBook (Early 2008)
Mac MacBook (Late 2008) (x2)
Mac MacBook (Early 2008 upgradé en Early 2009)
Mac MacBook Air 13" (Mid 2013)
Mac Pro

Photo:


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2014)

matacao a dit:


> MAJ:
> 
> 
> *Macintosh Portable (Rétroéclairé)*



Rétro, c'est sûr. Eclairé ???


----------



## Jourdain (12 Avril 2014)

Dans l'ordre d'achat

Classic II
Imac G3 500
PWBook G4
Imac Intel
MacBook Air 13 " (très récent)

Tous fonctionnent. 

Le Classic dort dans un placard avec son imprimante. Il revit à la demande


----------



## Tane (24 Mai 2014)

Je ne suis pas collectionneur, mais depuis qq années quand même...

Ibook blanc 500 mhz

MacBook blanc late 2006

MBPro 13' 2009
MBPro 13' mid 2012

Tous fonctionnent

+ 1 iMac bleu 350MHz hélas HS ^^


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

De nombreuses listes impressionnantes , pour ma part j'ai tendance à vendre faute de moyens.
Pour l'instant chez moi :

- Un MacBook blanc 13" de 2007 sous Leopard
- Un MacBook Air 11" de octobre 2010 sous Mavericks

L'iMac tournesol 20" et le PowerBook 12" sont les deux machines que je regrette aujourd'hui d'avoir vendues.


----------



## matacao (24 Mai 2014)

J'en attend encore un autre plutôt rare: le Power Macintosh G3 All-In-One (je mettrai une photo quand je l'aurai reçu). 

C'est vrai, maintenant l'iMac G4 20" est presque introuvable surtout a un bon prix.


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Mai 2014)

Je vends également tous les 3 4 ans on va dire pour ne pas perdre en prix d'occasion.
Actuellement j'ai un iMac Late 2012 i5 3,2 GHz et j'avais depuis peu un mac book Air que j'ai revendu.
Une surface Pro 2 depuis le début de l'année.


----------



## info tech (27 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, enfaite j'aimerais savoir c'est quoi exactement une mac? jentende parler d'une *maintenance mac* et je me demande c'est quoi mac?


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2014)

info tech a dit:


> Bonjour, enfaite j'aimerais savoir c'est quoi exactement une mac? jentende parler d'une *maintenance mac* et je me demande c'est quoi mac?



Elle pue ta PUB !!! Ton bannissement n'est pas loin.


----------



## ficelle (27 Mai 2014)

matacao a dit:


> J'en attend encore un autre plutôt rare: le Power Macintosh G3 All-In-One (je mettrai une photo quand je l'aurai reçu).



je crois que c'était une machine réservé aux USA, mais en tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais croisé en live.

ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas mis ma liste à jour, mais c'est plus un fardeau qu'autre chose aujourd'hui... le problème, c'est que je n'arrive pas à jeter !!!


----------



## matacao (27 Mai 2014)

C'est ça c'était une machine réservé uniquement pour le marché éducation aux USA. Moi non plus j'en avais jamais vu.


----------



## Xidi73 (8 Juin 2014)

Xidi73 a dit:


> Moi, attendez, :
> Dans l'ordre chronologique de la sortie des appareils :
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hier, fête à un club Mac, j'ai reçu 1 appareil : 

 Power Macintosh G3 Beige 233 MHz

 Mais j'ai perdu l'alim de mon IIe . Je vous explique. Je faisais une démo avec Summer Games II et d'un coup un *POP* se fait entendre, mais le IIe continuait à tourner. Ensuite, je vois plein de fumée sortir de la carcasse avec une odeur de vomi mais le IIe continuait a tourner. Au moment ou j'allais le débrancher, l'alim a pris feu. Avec l'aide d'autres membres j'ai réussi à éteindre le feu mais une partie du boitier et l'alim ont vachement souffert. Voilà la petite histoire.


----------



## matacao (8 Juin 2014)

MAJ:

Mac Plus
Mac SE (x2)
Mac SE/FDHD
Mac SE/30 (x2)
Mac IIsi
Mac IIvi (merci mp_)
Mac IIvx (x3)
Mac Classic II
Mac Performa 450 (merci mp_)
Mac Performa 5400/180
Mac Power Macintosh 5500/225
Mac Power Macintosh 6100/66 (x3)
Mac Workgroup Server 7250
Mac Power Macintosh 8500 (x2)
Mac Power Macintosh 9500
Mac Power Macintosh 9600 (x2)
Mac Performa 630
Mac LC
Mac LC 630 (x2)
Macintosh Portable (Rétroéclairé) 
Mac PowerBook 170 (x2)
Mac PowerBook 520 (Merci Claude)
Mac PowerBook 520c (avec sacoche Apple!)
Mac PowerBook 540c (x2)
*Mac PowerBook 550c*
Mac Power Book 1400c
Mac iMac G3 (x4)
Mac PowerBook G4 12"
Mac iMac G4 (15") (700 Mhz)
Mac iMac G4 (17") (800 Mhz)
Mac Mini G4 (x2) (Merci magicPDF)
Mac iMac G5 (17")
Mac iMac G5 (20") (merci tantoillane)
Mac PowerMac G3 AIO
Mac PowerMac G4 (x2)
Mac PowerMac G5 2x1,8 GHz
Mac PowerMac G5 2x2,7 GHz
Mac iMac Intel (Early 2006)
Mac MacBook (Early 2008)
Mac MacBook (Late 2008) (x2)
Mac MacBook (Early 2008 upgradé en Early 2009)
Mac MacBook Air 13" (Mid 2013)
Mac Pro


----------



## alain64po (9 Juin 2014)

1 mac book pro 15" de nov 2011 (famille)
+
1 mac book pro 13" de avril 2012 (ado)
+
1 mac book air de juin 2013 en Processeur  1,3 GHz Intel Core i5 + Mémoire  8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3 + 512 Go mémoire flash (moi)


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2014)

alain64po a dit:


> +
> 1 mac book air de juin 2013 en Processeur  *1*,3 GHz Intel Core i5 + Mémoire  8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3 + 512 Go mémoire flash (moi)



Il ne rame pas trop ?


----------



## Xidi73 (10 Juin 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Il ne rame pas trop ?


 
 J'ai eu un 11" C2D@1,4GHz et il ne ramait jamais (en idle)


----------



## matacao (26 Juin 2014)

MAJ:

*Mac 128K (version 220V)
*Mac Plus
Mac SE (x2)
Mac SE/FDHD
Mac SE/30 (x2)
*Mac II*
*Mac IIfx*
Mac IIsi
*Mac IIci (x3)*
Mac IIvi (merci mp_)
Mac IIvx (x3)
Mac Classic II
Mac Performa 450 (merci mp_)
*Mac Power Macintosh 4400*
Mac Performa 5400/180
Mac Power Macintosh 5500/225 *(x2)*
Mac Power Macintosh 6100/66 (x3)
Mac Workgroup Server 7250
Mac Power Macintosh 8500 (x2)
*Mac Power Macintosh 8600 (x2)*
Mac Power Macintosh 9500
Mac Power Macintosh 9600 (x2)
Mac Performa 630
Mac LC
Mac LC 630 (x2)
Macintosh Portable (Rétroéclairé) 
*Mac PowerBook 160*
Mac PowerBook 170 (x2)
*Mac PowerBook 180 (x2)*
Mac PowerBook 520 (Merci Claude)
Mac PowerBook 520c (avec sacoche Apple!)
Mac PowerBook 540c (x2)
Mac PowerBook 550c
Mac Power Book 1400c
Mac iMac G3 (x4)
Mac PowerBook G4 12"
Mac iMac G4 (15") (700 Mhz)
Mac iMac G4 (17") (800 Mhz)
Mac Mini G4 (x2) (Merci magicPDF)
Mac iMac G5 (17")
Mac iMac G5 (20") (merci tantoillane)
*Mac PowerMac G3 Desktop (merci tantoillane)*
Mac PowerMac G3 AIO
Mac PowerMac G4 (x2)
Mac PowerMac G5 2x1,8 GHz
Mac PowerMac G5 2x2,7 GHz
Mac iMac Intel (Early 2006)
Mac MacBook (Early 2008)
Mac MacBook (Late 2008) (x2)
Mac MacBook (Early 2008 upgradé en Early 2009)
Mac MacBook Air 13" (Mid 2013)
Mac Pro

Clones de Macintosh:

*Apus Umax 3000*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)

3 dans la maison.1  dans la piscine 
2 éparpillés en 1000 morceaux dans le jardin 
Plus une time capsule qui sert de pot de fleur 
Faut pas gâcher


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Septembre 2014)

ça fait 44 macs pour moi D) faut que j'arrête la, ça va plus du tout ! J'ai pas compté les périphériues accessoires et iGadget, ni la collection de PC dailleurs.

Update : Ajout d'un mini G4 trouvé en braderie pour 15 ... fonctionne bien après avoir bricolé une alim !

Apple IIe
Apple IIe
Macintosh 128K upgrade 512K
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
LC I
LC II
LC II
LC III
LC III
LC 475
LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz
Powermac G4 DA 450 Mhz (sans boitier)
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G5 Bi 2.0 Ghz (quelques pièces)
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz
iMac G4 15" 800 Mhz
iMac G5 ALS Rev B
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone 3G 8Gb
 iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb
iPhone 4 16 Gb (en pièces)
Newton MessagePad 120

Voila Pour Moi


----------



## city1 (26 Septembre 2014)

1 macbook pro rétina 13 pouces 2014 (256GO SSD et 8 GO RAM)


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> 3 dans la maison.1  dans la piscine
> 2 éparpillés en 1000 morceaux dans le jardin
> Plus une time capsule qui sert de pot de fleur
> Faut pas gâcher



il existe une version étanche ?


----------



## iDarkangels (5 Octobre 2014)

Moi 1 seul, mon premier Mac date de... Il y a 15 jours !


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous,

j'ai si peu de temps pour le forum en ce moment, mais comme on vient de finir notre expo "Autour du Mac" à Lyon (j'avais sorti 14 machines et emprunté les autres à mes adhérents et connaissances), je fais un petit effort pour mettre à jour la liste (sans Intel) ! 

Micros Apple
- Apple IIe
- Apple IIc x2
- Mac 128
- Mac Plus
- Mac SE
- Mac SE/30
- Mac Classic II
- MacPortable * 3
- LC II *2
- LC III
- LC 475 * 2
- Centris 660av
- Quadra 700
- PowerBook 100
- PowerBook 145
- PowerBook 520
- PowerMac 6100
- PowerBook 1400cs
- PowerBook G3/500 (FW)
- iBook G3 Mandarine
- iBook G3 Blueberry
- iBook G3 Graphite DV
- iMac DV600 Snow
- PowerBook Titanium 867
- PowerMac G4 Cube
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD

Produits mobiles Apple
- eMate 300
- iPod Mini * 4 (Silver, Blue, Green, Pink)

Périphériques/accessoires Apple
- PowerCD (lecteur CD SCSI/Baladeur CD)
- Quicktake 150
- Enceintes Apple
- Borne Airport 1
- Apple CD300 externe (mon premier lecteur de CD en 1993, 1500 francs !)
- Apple CD600 externe
- Apple SC20 * 2 + SC160 (disques dur Apple SCSI)
- Carte Apple IIe pour Mac LC + Lecteur disquettes + Joystick
- Ecran 12" Apple Couleur
- De nombreux originaux d'OS Classiques ainsi que quelques jeux originaux.
- Tous les Mac OS X en boite + Pack OSX/iLife/iWork

Autres
- 2 DD SCSI Externe
- Lecteurs Syquest 105 Mo, Syquest 135 Mo
- Plusieurs lecteurs et graveurs SCSI
- Ecran 14" Sony Trinitron couleur
- Ecran 15" avec VGA, SVideo et Peritel
- Carte accélératrice Sonnet Presto Plus avec 68040/66 + Ethernet RJ45 + 32 Mo de RAM pour LC/LCII/LCIII (dans le LC III en fait).

Et toujours de nombreux goodies, quelques revues et des posters de différentes époques + flyers et docs de machines collectés en 15 ans d'Apple Expo.

J'en ai bien d'autres dans ma vie, mais à chaque déménagement j'ai du me séparer de certains &#8230; celui que je regrette le plus : le classic color.


----------



## MatthewL (28 Octobre 2014)

Je dispose chez moi de : 
-1 MacBook Pro
-2 Imac 2012 27 pouces
-1 MacBook Pro
-1 Macintosh SE
-1 Macintosh LC475
-1 Imac 2002

Je recherche des disquettes pour mon macintosh SE, un powerbook, un newton, et un powermacintosh!


----------



## city1 (28 Octobre 2014)

Je dispose d'un macbook pro rétina 13 pouces mi 2014 (I5 256GO SSD et 8GO RAM)


----------



## blx (28 Octobre 2014)

Je ne suis plus sûr de ce que j'ai :

Mac 128 (premier modèle)+ lecteur 3,5" externe
Mac Plus + imagewriter
Mac SE
Mac SE/30
Mac LC
Mac LC III (x 2)
Mac LC 475 + écran 12" couleur
Mac IISi + écran portrait
Mac IIVx
Mac IICx
iMac G3 233 (version A)
iMac G3 500 (x 2)
iMac G4 15" 1 GHz USB2
iMac G4 17" 1 GHz USB1
iMac G4 20" 1,25 GHz
PowerMac G4-400
PowerMac 6100-60
PowerMac 7500-100
PowerBook 140
PowerBook G4-400 titanium
PowerBook Pismo G3-400
MacBook Pro 15" Core2Duo 2,4 GHz
MacBook 13" Core2Duo
MacPro Intel Xeon 1.1 + écran 30"

Quicktake 100

iPod Touch 4 64 Go
iPhone 1 8 Go
iPhone 4 8 Go
iPad Air 128 Go wifi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2014)

1 sur mon bureau
1 dans le jardin
2 dans la piscine


----------



## city1 (29 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> 1 sur mon bureau
> 1 dans le jardin
> 2 dans la piscine



Les 2 dans la piscine doivent bien fonctionner non ?


----------



## MatthewL (29 Octobre 2014)

city1 a dit:


> Les 2 dans la piscine doivent bien fonctionner non ?



Aqua Resistance sans doute


----------



## Ipod-tow (29 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part j'ai eu , Mac book pro 2011 13 pouces pis
Mac book air 11 pouces 2011 pis iMac 2011 21 pouces
Aujourd'hui je n'ai pu de Mac mais un iPad Air 128 Go avec un iPhone 5 et 6


----------



## yamnaka (2 Novembre 2014)

j'ai 3 Apple a la maison :

un power mac G3  blanc desktop 

un power mac G4 gris 

et un powerbokk duo 270 c qui marche pas


----------



## Macthieu (11 Mars 2016)

un 1 iPod touch 2 génération 8 Go se rajoute ma collection

Un hackintosh devrait se rajouter dans les prochains mois

Ma collection avec mes dernières acquisitions

1 Macintosh SE FDHD
1 PowerBook G4 500 Mhz
1 LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
1 imac g3 à 233Mhz (4Go/64Mo)
1 Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
2 newton emate 300
1 powerBook 520c à 25mhz (160mo/12mo)
1 Apple Power Macintosh 7600/120
2 Powermac 6100/66MHz 
2 Powermac 6100/60MHz
1 Quadra 660 Av
1 imac intel core 2 duo à 2,4GHz
1 imac intel core 2 duo à 2,66GHz
1 carte mère d'un lc 580

autre produit apple

2 ipod classic 5 génération
1 iPod touch 2 génération 8 Go
1 apple tv de première génération


----------



## Gilles Olivier (14 Mai 2016)

Deux Mac... Un Classic qui fonctionne toujours; et un eMac qui me donne un écran noir après avoir affiché l'icône au démarrage... :-( Il n'a été utilisé que durant deux ans...


----------



## Ami74 (14 Mai 2016)

Deux Imac 27 de 2009 et 2015 + iPhone 5 s Plus..!


----------



## ktv75 (14 Mai 2016)

Un iMac late 2013, un MacBook Air 2014, iPad Pro 12 et iPad Air 2, iPhone 6 Plus et 6s.


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Gilles Olivier (14 Mai 2016)

J'oubliais... J'ai eu un iPod de première génération qui m'a été volé lors d'un cambriolage; et j'ai maintenant un iPhone SE...


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2016)

alan63 a dit:


> 2 dans la piscine


Moi c'est un iPad que j'ai dans la baignoire. C'est super pratique pour lire dans le bain. Il a une coque étanche bien sûr.

Et comme j'ai trois iPad je peut bien en dédier un à la lecture.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2016)

Un MacBook Air de Juillet 2011
Un Macbook Blanc de ???
Un Macbook Pro de fin 2008.

Plus un iPhone 5C et un iPhone 5S. 
Un iPad Mini première génération.

Et un iPod Classique, deux iPods Nano, un iPod Touch 1èreG, un iPod Touch 3èmeG, un iPod Touch 5èmeG, des iPod Shuflle de diverses génération, un iPod 3èmeG


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Et un iPod Classique, deux iPods Nano, un iPod Touch 1èreG, un iPod Touch 3èmeG, un iPod Touch 5èmeG, des iPod Shuflle de diverses génération, un iPod 3èmeG


Bigre ! un mult_iPod_e...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Macounette (16 Mai 2016)

Ce topic fait rêver... 

Pour ma part je n'ai plus aucun des (plus) anciens Macs du passé. En plus ancien, il me reste un iBook G4 dont la batterie est naze, mais qui sinon tourne bien avec Tiger dessus. Je l'utilisais comme station internet pour les visiteurs, mais de nos jours tout le monde a un smartphone... 
Sinon, il y a toujours mon iMac mid-2007 que je viens de remplacer mais j'aimerais le donner à une association locale ou bien à une bibliothèque ou orphelinat ou autre... 
L'iPad 3 (new iPad, le premier retina) ira bientôt faire le bonheur d'une petite famille en Belgique... 
J'ai trois iPods (un classic 3ème génération, un shuffle 1ère gen. et un 3ème gen (RED) qui m'a été offert) et je les garde tous les trois.
Tous mes iPhones ont trouvé nouveau propriétaire, soit offerts à la famille soit vendus à des amis... sauf mon premier (le 3G) qui m'est revenu après quelques années et qui désormais me sert de jukebox dans ma voiture.


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Ce topic fait rêver...
> 
> Pour ma part je n'ai plus aucun des (plus) anciens Macs du passé. En plus ancien, il me reste un iBook G4 dont la batterie est naze, mais qui sinon tourne bien avec Tiger dessus. Je l'utilisais comme station internet pour les visiteurs, mais de nos jours tout le monde a un smartphone...
> Sinon, il y a toujours mon iMac mid-2007 que je viens de remplacer mais j'aimerais le donner à une association locale ou bien à une bibliothèque ou orphelinat ou autre...
> ...



Si on refait une troisième expo en 2019 pour les 35 ans du Mac, faudra venir


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Mai 2016)

Pour les iPod:

iPod mini 2G bleu,4GB (j'avais aussi un vert que j'ai donné à un collectionneur...)(plus en utilisation)
2 iPod Shuffle 2G, un gris 1GB et un rose 2GB
iPod Vidéo 30GB blanc
iPod Nano 3G noir 8GB (plus en utilisation)
iPod Nano 5G rose 8GB
iPod Nano 7G noir 16GB
iPod Touch 1G 8GB (plus en utilisation)
iPod Touch 2G 32GB

Pour les iPhone:

iPhone 3GS 16GB (plus en utilisation)
iPhone 4 32GB
iPhone 6 16GB

Et iPad 2 blanc 64GB


----------



## huguesdelamure (30 Mai 2016)

Pour ma part, eh bien tout ce que j'ai dans ma description , plus :

les anciens : 

iMac G3 (aucune idée des specs, mais c'etait mon premier Mac)
PowerMac G3 (le bleu et blanc, j'ai encore la carte mère/proc)
iBook G4 (le connecteur vidéo a -cramé-, j'avais jamais vu ça)
MacBook 2006 (2Ghz, 1Go, 320Go) il a servi pour pièces pour mon MacBook actuel. 


Et en autres devices Apple :

iPad Mini 2
iPod Touch 5
Apple TV
AirPort Extreme AC
AirPort Express Wifi N
Un paquet de souris/claviers USB de toutes les époques.


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2016)

C'est le concours de qui a la plus grosse... ? [emoji57]

Je suis loin de gagner mais j'ai... 

Mac : 
- deux iMac G4 20" (en plus ou moins état de marche, rénovation en cours) donc un avec Apple Pro speakers, clavier et souris
- un MacBook Pro alu 15" Early 2008 (mon premier Mac, nettoyé et mis à niveau récemment, prêté à mes parents)
- un MacBook Pro unibody 15" Late 2008 (mon fidèle Mac que j'ai utilisé en machine principale pendant plus de 7 ans)
- un MacBook Pro unibody 15" Mid 2012 (acheté d'occasion il y a quelques mois, ma machine du moment)
- iSight caméra en état de marche
- chargeur de piles Apple
- Apple remote plastique
- Apple remote alu
- Airport Express (2G)
- Apple Pro mouse blanche 
- Apple Wireless mouse
- deux Mighty Mouse wireless
- Magic Mouse
- Wireless Keyboard (2009)
- Magic Keyboard 

iPod :
- iPod (1G) 5Go en état de marche 
- iPod (3G) 15Go en état de marche
- iPod Photo (4G) 30go au disque capricieux 
- iPod Vidéo (5G) 30go blanc en état de marche
- iPod mini (1G) 4go doré en état de marche + dock
- iPod shuffle (1G) 1go en état de marche + dock
- iPod shuffle (2G) 1go bleu foncé (late 2008) en état de marche
- iPod shuffle (3G) 2go rose en état de marche
- iPod shuffle (3G) 4go inox en état de marche
- iPod nano (1G) 1go blanc en état de marche + dock
- iPod nano (1G) 4go noir en état de marche
- iPod nano (2G) 4go argent HS
- iPod nano (2G) 8go rouge (PRODUCT)RED en état de marche + dock
- iPod nano (3G) 8go rouge (PRODUCT)RED en état de marche
- iPod nano (4G) 8go jaune en état de marche
- iPod nano (6G) 8go bleu en état de marche
- iPod nano (7G) 16go argent en état de marche
- iPod touch (2G) 8go en état de marche
- plusieurs lots complets d'iPod socks et d'iPod nano tubes
- iPod radio remote
- cinq Universal dock

iPhone :
- iPhone (1G) 16go en état de marche mais dans un moment d'incroyable connerie j'ai arraché par accident un des 6 contacteurs du lecteur de SIM, le rendant inutilisable ([emoji380][emoji43][emoji379]) + dock + oreillette Bluetooth à la batterie HS
- iPhone (1G) 8go HS + dock
- iPhone 5S 64go argent (sur lequel je tape ce message, mais je compte le revendre pour acheter un SE) + dock
- dock pour 5C
- dock Lightning blanc

iPad :
- iPad (1G) 32go wifi+cellular en état de marche + dock

Apple Watch :
- Apple Watch classique 42mm inox avec bracelet Sport blanc, bracelet Cuir bleu électrique, bracelet Boucle classique Havane + dock

Je crois qu'on a fait le tour...


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Il faudrait que je retrouve la liste dans les post plus anciens, mais j'ai complété en iBook Clamshell : j'ai maintenant le Tangerine, le Blueberry, le Graphite, l'Indigo et le Key Lime !


----------



## Macounette (30 Mai 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est le concours de qui a la plus grosse... ? [emoji57]
> 
> Je suis loin de gagner mais j'ai...
> _... TL;DR_


Impressionnant !...
Mais alors là, tu as vraiment tout listé  perso je n'ai pas pensé aux câbles ni au chargeur de batteries Apple...

Ta collection iPod est vraiment impressionnante !


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Mai 2016)

Pour les accessoires:

Airport Extrême N 2G
airport Express N (le dernier modèle)
2 magic mouse
mighty mouse
aluminium wireless keyboard
apple remote alu
apple remote blanche
airport express g (la première, utilisée pour airplay uniquement)
earpods
2 universal docks
2 minidisplayport to DVI adapter (c'est pas très utile de compter ça comme accessoire mais bon... )

Pour la TV:
Apple TV 3G


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Impressionnant !...
> Mais alors là, tu as vraiment tout listé  perso je n'ai pas pensé aux câbles ni au chargeur de batteries Apple...
> 
> Ta collection iPod est vraiment impressionnante !


Merci ! Justement j'ai pas listé les câbles... [emoji1] Ni les écouteurs. 

Disons que globalement j'ai tout acheté récemment... À l'exception de mes machines perso : MacBook Pro et iPhone. J'avais pas une bonne partie de tout ça y a un an ou deux. Du coup rien n'est là par hasard, ou presque rien. Tout relève de recherches et du choix d'être exhaustif sur certains produits, notamment les iPod et leurs accessoires. 

Et je l'ai fait en même temps qu'une frise des produits Apple depuis 2000, qui m'a demandé pas mal de recherches. Et j'ai aussi mis à jour quelques pages Wikipédia qui étaient à l'abandon... Enfin ça a été un tout, en fait.


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2016)

Une petite mise à jour, suite à l'appel à témoin 

Micros Apple
- Apple IIe
- Apple IIc x2
- Mac 128
- Mac 512
- Mac Plus
- Mac SE
- Mac SE/30
- Mac Classic II
- MacPortable * 3
- LC II *2
- LC III
- LC 475 * 2
- Centris 660av
- Quadra 700
- PowerBook 100
- PowerBook 145
- PowerBook 520
- PowerMac 6100
- PowerBook 1400cs
- PowerBook G3/500 (FW)
- iBook G3 Mandarine
- iBook G3 Blueberry
- iBook G3 Graphite DV
- iBook G3 Indigo
- iBook G3 Key Lime
- iBook G3/500
- iMac DV600 Snow
- iMac G4 17"
- PowerBook Titanium 867
- PowerMac G4 Cube
- PowerBook G4 1.67 HD

Produits mobiles Apple
- eMate 300
- iPod Mini * 4 (Silver, Blue, Green, Pink)

Périphériques/accessoires Apple
- PowerCD (lecteur CD SCSI/Baladeur CD)
- Quicktake 150
- Enceintes Apple
- Borne Airport 1
- Apple CD300 externe (mon premier lecteur de CD en 1993, 1500 francs !)
- Apple CD600 externe
- Apple SC20 * 2 + SC160 (disques dur Apple SCSI)
- Carte Apple IIe pour Mac LC + Lecteur disquettes + Joystick
- Ecran 12" Apple Couleur
- De nombreux originaux d'OS Classiques ainsi que quelques jeux originaux.
- Tous les Mac OS X en boite + Pack OSX/iLife/iWork

Autres
- 2 DD SCSI Externe
- Lecteurs Syquest 105 Mo, Syquest 135 Mo
- Plusieurs lecteurs et graveurs SCSI
- Ecran 14" Sony Trinitron couleur
- Ecran 15" avec VGA, SVideo et Peritel
- Carte accélératrice Sonnet Presto Plus avec 68040/66 + Ethernet RJ45 + 32 Mo de RAM pour LC/LCII/LCIII (dans le LC III en fait).

Et toujours de nombreux goodies, quelques revues et des posters de différentes époques + flyers et docs de machines collectés en 15 ans d'Apple Expo.


----------



## Lauange (12 Juillet 2016)

beaucoup trop, nous sommes des pommés.


----------



## Vanton (13 Juillet 2016)

melaure a dit:


> - iBook G3 Mandarine
> - iBook G3 Blueberry
> - iBook G3 Graphite DV
> - iBook G3 Indigo
> - iBook G3 Key Lime



C'est Tangerine le vrai nom en anglais, pas Mandarine ! [emoji6]


----------



## melaure (13 Juillet 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est Tangerine le vrai nom en anglais, pas Mandarine ! [emoji6]



Oups, ça m'a échappé !!! En plus les machines sont françaises sauf une, le Key Lime, so British en Qwerty !


----------



## Vanton (13 Juillet 2016)

Un jour faudra vraiment que je m'en achète un...


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Juillet 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Une petite mise à jour, suite à l'appel à témoin
> 
> Micros Apple
> - Apple IIe
> ...



Te manque toujours un eMac G4 1.42Ghz 000 Edition...


----------



## melaure (15 Juillet 2016)

Cool de te voir ici Etienne. Oui c'est pas faux. Mais il est loin le tien


----------



## Macthieu (2 Octobre 2016)

un Hackintosh se rajoute ma collection

Ma collection avec mes dernières acquisitions

1 Macintosh SE FDHD
1 PowerBook G4 500 Mhz
1 LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
1 imac g3 à 233Mhz (4Go/64Mo)
1 Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
2 newton emate 300
1 powerBook 520c à 25mhz (160mo/12mo)
1 Apple Power Macintosh 7600/120
2 Powermac 6100/66MHz 
2 Powermac 6100/60MHz
1 Quadra 660 Av
1 imac intel core 2 duo à 2,4GHz
1 imac intel core 2 duo à 2,66GHz
1 carte mère d'un lc 580
1 Hackintosh : Hackintosh: Carte mère Asus H81I-plus, i3-4130 3.4GHz LGA-1150, Atech 4GB DIMM DDR3, Seagate 1 TO et un Hitachi de 1 TO

autre produit apple

2 ipod classic 5 génération
1 iPod touch 2 génération 8 Go
1 apple tv de première génération


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2016)

belle liste


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2016)

Il aime les 6100 !!!


----------



## Alias (22 Janvier 2017)

Macintosh Classic
Macintosh II fx
Performa 475
iBook palourde blue
iBook G4
MacBook blanc 2007
MacBook Air 11" 2015
MacBook Pro Retina 13" 2015
iMac 27" 2011
iMac 27" 5k 2016

Les 4 derniers sont ceux qui travaillent !


----------



## jfuntel (22 Janvier 2017)

4 Mac : iMac 27' 2007, iMac 27' fin 2012 et 2 Macbook 2011
plus 4 vieux mac que j'ai conservés et qui sont encore en état de marche


----------



## NiccollaS (22 Janvier 2017)

4 Pour ma part :
- un powerbook G4 qui prend la poussière, Il tourne toujours sous 10.5 mais il n'est plus pensable de surfer sur le net avec même avec tenforfox. Je suis actuellement en train de voir pour y installer Linux mais le lecteur CD ne fonctionne plus...faut voir avec une clef usb, pour le donner à une école.
- un macbook air 2009. Mais il est mort...il bipe la défaillance de la ram, et le prix d'une carte mère est le même que celui du même modèle sur le bon coin??? Ah la rame soudé !
- un iMac 2014, 21". qui tourne a merveille.
- un macbook pro 2014 15" avec carte graphique dédié (je game un peu) pour le boulot. (Acheter d'occasion l'année dernière, neuf c'était hors budget).

Autant dire que je suis loin de me passer de ce genre de machine. J'ai bonne espoir de les garder longtemps car vu la politique tarifaire de 2016 ce ne sera pas gagner pour le renouvellement. iOccasion ou Hakcintosh !


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Janvier 2017)

Pas grand chose:
Un Mac mini Late 2009 Core 2 Duo 2.26GHz, ma machine principale sous 10.11.6
Un MacBook Pro 13" Mid 2009 Core 2 Duo 2.26GHz, ma machine portable sous 10.11.6
Un PowerMac G5 Dual 1.8GHz, mon serveur sous 10.5.8
Un MacBook Pro 15" Early 2009 Core Duo 1.8GHz, l'ordi du salon sous 10.6.8
Un iPad 2 Blanc 16Go WiFi sous iOS 9.3.5
J'ai eu quelques iMac, mais ils sont tous mort (saloperie de carte graphique)


----------



## jijir (22 Janvier 2017)

bin je dois arriver à 80 mac...


----------



## jijir (22 Janvier 2017)

à peu près tous en état de fonctionner... avec les Os d'origine, les fonds d'écran avec, même les floppy d'origine...


----------



## oomu (22 Janvier 2017)

3 d'actifs

4 avec le CUBE !


----------



## jmquidet (22 Janvier 2017)

Seulement trois pour moi : un tournesol 17”de 2002, un iMac 20” de 2006 et un iMac 21,5” fin 2012 (et deux iPad dont un mini 4 16Go wifi de fin 2016). Entre temps j’ai acheté et revendu  deux iMac 21,5…


----------



## ericdlg (22 Janvier 2017)

Perso : MacBook Air 13" 2010. Ma femme : MacBook Air 13" 2012. Fils et fille (sur 4) : MacBook Air 13 2013 et 2014.
Au bureau : iMac 27" full options + MacBook Air 11".
—
Dans le passé, perso, en vrac :

Mac LC II
PowerBook 5300 CS
Mac Performa 5200
iMac G3 Bondi Blue
iMac G3 Graphite
iMac Tournesol 15"
iBook bleu
Powerbook 15"
PowerMac Cube + 17" Apple
PowerMac G5 + 23" Apple
iMac 24" blanc 2006 (toujours en activité)
MacBook Air 13" 2010 (toujours en activité)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2017)

@*jijir*

Pfuiii ! Ça en fait du monde au balcon de l'avatar en exposition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - j'en suis sidéré


----------



## Bambouille (22 Janvier 2017)

Tout est dans ma signature.

Le MBP 2014 est ma machine principale
Le Mac mini troqué contre un service informatique me sert de station radio dans le salon
Le PM G5 troqué aussi contre un service informatique est rarement allumé. Pas de carte Airport et trop loin de la box.
Et l'iBook acheté 2182€ en 2001 (ça coutait déjà un bras à l'époque) est rangé dans un tiroir après 10 ans de bons et loyaux services. Remplacé par le MBP 2011 qui lui s'est fait remplacer par le MBP 2014 en décembre.


----------



## jvernet (22 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Une petite mise à jour, suite à l'appel à témoin


Hello voisin 

Moi, j'ai cessé de compter à 66 Macs (différents, sans les doublons, et dont un Lisa que je compte comme Mac), 14 Apple II et Apple /// (Idem), 7 Newtons. Plus les compatibles, les périphériques. Je sais que ma liste n'ai pas à jour, il y a des machines qui sont rentrées que j'ai oublié de noter.
En machines "modernes": un MacBook Blanc 2009, un MacBook Pro 2013 et un Hackintosh overpuissant.

Il faut que j'ouvre aussi une page pour les iMachins: tous les iPhones depuis iPhone 3G jusqu'au 6, un iPad 2, un iPad Mini, un iPad air 2, un iPod 20Go, des iPod minis,micros, nanos,....


----------



## bhqz (22 Janvier 2017)

Deux MacBook blancs de 2010 et un MacBook Pro 13" de 2015. Tous en fonctionnement.
Je ne suis pas collectionneur de Mac, quand cela ne fonctionne plus du tout je m'en débarrasse.

Pour le fun : je collectionne les tickets de métro (c'est moins encombrant).


----------



## iphone5stiti (22 Janvier 2017)

1 Macbook, 1 MacBook Air et 2 iMac pour ma part [emoji108]


----------



## moofmeup (22 Janvier 2017)

À ce jour j'ai 4 Mac en fonction 
MacPro 2009 hexacore 
Mac Mini
Macbook 12"
MacBook Pro 13 touchbar 

En collection je dois avoir aujourd'hui :
IMac original
IMac dalmatien
IMac power flower
IMac tournesol 15/17
6 ou 7 PowerBook du 150 au G3 lombard et Wall Street 
PowerBook duo et dock
Macintosh G4 Cube full options
2 Écrans 20" apple display
Écran LCD 15" apple look G3

Et enfin la master pièce de ma collec' 
Twentieth Anniversary Macintosh aka Spartacus complet et 100% fonctionnel avec son sous ensemble Son Bose et son clavier cuir. 

Mais aussi tous les iPad depuis le premier, l'iPod HiFi fonctionnel et tous les iPhones. 

3 iPads actuel Pro 9"7/mini 3/mini 2)

iPhone 5S/6S/7 plus et Apple Watch série 0

Des bornes airport de toutes époques, une caméra FaceTime FW et tout un tas de cagnades made by apple.


----------



## Christian32000 (22 Janvier 2017)

Hello

Perso j'ai
1 macbook air 2015 8go ssd 256
1 macbook air 2014 4go ssd 128
1 cube en état de marche 
1 iPhone 6 16go
1 iPhone 6s 128go


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2017)

Si quelqu'un cherche un Powerbook G3/400 bronze keyboard, j'ai mis le mien en vente sur iOccasion (en état de marche bien sûr)


----------



## macbook60 (22 Janvier 2017)

Alias a dit:


> Macintosh Classic
> Macintosh II fx
> Performa 475
> iBook palourde blue
> ...



Ils font quoi comme travail


----------



## macbook60 (22 Janvier 2017)

moofmeup a dit:


> À ce jour j'ai 4 Mac en fonction
> MacPro 2009 hexacore
> Mac Mini
> Macbook 12"
> ...



Une photo de famille?


----------



## Le docteur (22 Janvier 2017)

Pas grand-chose par rapport à certains.
- un PowerBook G4 12' (marche encore plus ou moins)
- un iBook G4 12' (idem, mais ma blonde pensant que ça porte malheur de faire un peu de maintenance, il commence à ramer pas mal)
- un MacBook alu late 2008 (marche encore, mais un clavier qui déconne)
- un MacBook mid-2012  (superdrive) que j'utilise (boosté avec 16 GO de RAM et avec un SSD de 500 GO MX200)


----------



## gody (23 Janvier 2017)

1 powerMac 7600 (IC Compunter rue du renard !)avec carte accélératrice, pour les sauvegardes du Psion serie3mx
1Mac G3 système 9.2(salle des ventes), que je viens de remettre en route pour y faire tourner "Instant English"
1 Mac G5 (salle des ventes)qui dort à la cave
1Imac 27 (refurb 2011) sur lequel j'écris ces quelques mots
l'ensemble fonctionnent parfaitement !!!
par contre mon épouse à 3 PC Portables HS au grenier ........
J'ai encore toutes les entrées apple-expos du CNIT La Défense de 1990 à 2008 la dernière je crois(Porte de Versailles) 
le Palais des congrès archi-plein lors des conférences de Steve Jobs !
le souvenir d'un petit-déjeuner somptueux à l'hotel Georges V avec le patron d'Apple Europe(un italien, je crois !)
Une présentation-beuverie au théâtre de l'empire (,foie gras,champagne à volonté !!)
un apple-expo à Londres(exel)
que des bons moments.....(rien a voir avec les Apple-Stores stréreotypés d'aujourd'hui)je préfère le MacWay de Lille !!


----------



## jacquemin (23 Janvier 2017)

Zitoune a dit:


> Simple curiosité suite aux posts précédents de Ficelle.
> 
> Chez moi, j'ai un 6100, un Quadra650, et un Duo280.
> (Et un Classic dont je ne me sers pas)


8, dont 7 seulement en état de marche. Ils plient de la protéine pour Stanford…


----------



## guizmo47 (23 Janvier 2017)

2 : Un Macbook Pro mid 2010 reboosté et un Macbook Air mid 2011. Tous les deux tournent comme des horloges...


----------



## toptophe (23 Janvier 2017)

Moi j'ai eu entre mes mains, dans l'ordre d'arrivée :
- un iMac tournesol possédé depuis 2003 je crois, actuellement sur le bureau de notre fille de 8 ans qui s'en sert pour écouter de la musique et regarder des dvds dans sa chanmbre
- un mac mini 2Ghz avec 2Go de ram dont j'ai changé le DD pour un plus gros et plus rapide il y a quelques années déjà. Il est toujours branché à ma tv pour les films et la musique... mais se fait maintenant vieux avec un OS et un iTunes plus à jour 
- un mac pro G3 blanc gris remisé au grenier et récupéré du boulot de ma mère
- un macbook air acheté il y a 3 ans maintenant qui est presque ma machine principale maintenant que je ne peux plus mettre à jour le mini qui est d'une lenteur incommensurable face au MBA tournant pourtant sous les 2Ghz du mini !!

Côté iBidule, mon iPod à roue tactile fonctionne encore mais n'est plus utilisé, mon iPhone 3G a été donné à un ami, celui de ma femme n'a pas résisté aux plusieurs chutes des mains de notre fille, mon ancien iPhone 4 l'a avantageusement remplacé. Actuellement, mon iPhone SE 64 Go rempli toutes mes attentes depuis juin ou juillet dernier, et ma femme semble bien contente de son iPhone 7 128Go reçu le 23/12 dernier qui a remplacé un iPhone 5 32Go revendu à un ami.

Je pense que j'ai fait le tour !


----------



## jaboule (23 Janvier 2017)

Je ne pas dire a quel nombre je suis rendu au mois une centaine avec écrans claviers et imprimantes à partir de l'Apple II  aller au iMac 2008 en passant pas les portables cela j'en ai pas beaucoup .Ça prend de la place dans le sous-sol je peux vous le dire

en voici une partie les autres ne sont pas placé


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2017)

J'espère que tu es protégé des inondations ...


----------



## Rubber_Soul (23 Janvier 2017)

- Macintosh SE Two Floppy Drive
- Macintosh SE HDD + Floppy Drive
- Power Macintosh G3 Blue & Blanc (sans lecteur Zip)
- Power Macintosh G3 Blue & Blanc (avec lecteur Zip)
- iMac G3 Vert
- Macintosh Plus
- Macintosh Color Classic
- Macintosh II
- Macintosh LC 475
- Apple IIc
- Apple IIe
- Apple II Bell & Howell
- eMac
- Macintosh IIsi
- Macintosh II fx
- PowerMac G4 Cube
Voilà pour l'ancien, le neuf maintenant (avec les tablettes & iPhone)
- MBP 2016
- MBP 2010
- iMac 5k fin 2014
- MB 2009
- iPad Pro 12 "
- iPad 3
- iPad air 1st gen
- iPhone 3gs
- iPhone 4
- iPhone 5
- iPhone 6s


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2017)

Bravo !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (30 Janvier 2017)

Je suis une petite joueuse par rapport à certains...
- macbook pro 17" late 2011, ma machine principale.
- macbook air 11" mid-2012, mon petit chouchou pour les voyages et l'écriture.
- mac mini 2015 (faudrait que je voie les specs exactes) qui me sert de media center, branché sur ma gigantesque TV Philips LED Pro, et que j'utilise environ toute la journée pour regarder mes séries en x265.
- un iMac fin 2013 21.5" récupéré dans la benne à ordure, qui est en attente que je termine mes réparations dessus.
- le petit iBook G3 12" récupéré dans la benne à ordure (la même, pas le même jour) qui ne démarre plus, à mon grand désespoir, après la mise à jour de sécurité de Tiger, mais je n'ai pas encore baissé les bras

Et pour les autres iChoses :
- deux iPhones 4 (je vis à la frontière entre deux pays, j'ai deux lignes de téléphone portable. Les iPhones 4 sont maintenant à la retraite)
- un iPhone 5 32Go (en fonction)
- un iPhone 5S 16Go (en fonction)
- un iPad Pro 9.7" 128Go
- un iPod classic dernière génération 160Go
- un iPod nano 3e génération 8Go
- deux Apple TV 1er génération 160Go (merci la benne à ordure)
- un Thunderbolt 27", qui n'est pas vraiment une iChose, mais quand même un peu, et qui est vraiment top, donc je le mets dedans aussi 

Je crois qu'on a fait le tour. Je convoite pour bientôt un mac pro (pas la poubelle de table, l'autre, un de 2012), mais est-ce raisonnable...

J'ai eu d'autres choses aussi, mais je les ai vendues ou on me les a volées, donc bon.


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai profité de l'hiver pour faire un petit warmup à ma petite collection de Mac 68k, ils ont tous répondu à l'appel ;-)
(à voir dans la rubrique "collectionneurs-affichez-vous")
- Mac 128k de 1984 upgradé en MacPlus
- Mac 512k de 1985 upgradé en MacPlus
- Mac SE de 1987
- 2x MacII de 1987 upgradé en MacIIfx
- Mac IIcx (1989)
- Mac IIci (1989)
- Mac IIsi (1990) (je cherche une alim)
- 2x Quadra 700 (1991)
- Quadra 650 (1993)
- Centris 610 (1993)
- LCIII (1993)
- PowerBook 540c (1994)
2 Mac PPC "beige" :
- PowerMac 7100/66 (upgrade G3)
- PowerMac 7500/100 (upgrade G4)

J'ai aussi quelques Mac PPC après 2000 :
- PowerMac G4 PCI
- PowerMac G4 QuickSilver
- PowerMac G4 MDD
- PowerBook G4 12"
- eMac G4
...


----------



## Macthieu (28 Juillet 2017)

quelques modifications à mon hackintosh et ipod classic

Ma collection avec mes dernières acquisitions

1 Macintosh SE FDHD
1 PowerBook G4 500 Mhz
1 LC 575 30Mhz (120Mo/24Mo)
1 imac g3 à 233Mhz (4Go/64Mo)
1 Power Mac G4 à 2 X 1,8Ghz (200Go/768Mo)
2 newton emate 300
1 powerBook 520c à 25mhz (160mo/12mo)
1 Apple Power Macintosh 7600/120
2 Powermac 6100/66MHz
2 Powermac 6100/60MHz
1 Quadra 660 Av
1 imac intel core 2 duo à 2,4GHz
1 imac intel core 2 duo à 2,66GHz
1 carte mère d'un lc 580
1 Hackintosh : Hackintosh: Carte mère ASRock H97M Anniversary, LGA 1150, I5-4570 3.2GHz LGA-1150, Atech 8GB DIMM DDR3, Seagate 1 TO et un Hitachi de 1 TO

autre produit apple

1 ipod classic 5 génération 20 Go démonté
1 ipod classic 5 génération 64 Go (J'ai remplacé le DD par une carte compact flash de 64Go)
1 iPod touch 2 génération 8 Go
1 apple tv de première génération


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2017)

Il faudrait que je refasse la liste depuis que j'ai rentré un Duo 210, un PB 145b, un PB540c, un 5500, un iMac Mandarine 333 et une seconde palourde mandarine, plus un IIsi retrouvé dans le garage que j'avais gardé pour quelqu'un qui ne l'a jamais récupéré.

Cet été je m'attaque à l'inventaire, mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de logiciel sympa pour gérer ma collection. A la fois avoir l'inventaire, mais aussi la config des machines, la dernière date d'allumage, de changement de batterie, de sauvegarde, etc ...


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Juillet 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Cet été je m'attaque à l'inventaire, mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de logiciel sympa pour gérer ma collection ...



Pas trouvé non plus, j'aurais bien tenté un petite base 4D (j'ai fait des petits développements sur 4D), mais j'ai préféré faire une liste sous Excel, c'est plus souple/simple, avec des liens vers les pages de config de everymac.com pour chaque modèle.
- Modèle/ID, date, N° de série, RAM, HD, Système, Réparation faite/à faire, etc... une trentaine de rubriques/colonne.

Et plus de 70 lignes pour l'instant de matériel en état de marche (un peu moins d'une trentaine de Mac, à peu prés autant de PowerBook, et des accessoires Apple (HD/CD externes, Ecrans, QuickTake, PowerCD, HP...).
A part 3 Mac PPC et 4 PowerBook G3/G4, c'est que du 68K

J'ai pas fini, il me reste encore quelques Mac classique et des PowerMac G4 (du PCI au MDD) à remettre en route... mais pour l'instant je me consacre aux machines les plus anciennes, avant 95 (gestion des batteries, remplacement des condensateurs, réparation des plastiques, etc...).
Pas de liste de pièces détachées, il y en a trop ;-) mais pas toujours celle dont j'ai besoin. Du coup je la cherche sur LBC et EB et je me retrouve parfois avec une machine de plus ;-))

Pour les sauvegardes, j'ai les systèmes installés sur mes machines en version disquettes ou CD originale, le reste est sauvegardé sur le serveur Raspberry (gros comme une boite d'allumette familiale ;-), il est accessible de tous mes macs (du Plus au G4) via Ethernet ou via la passerelle AppleTalk/EtherTalk Asanté. Le Raspberry est lui même sauvegardé sur mon iMac tout neuf (presque, il a un an, soit 32 de moins que mon 128k upgradé en Plus ;-)


----------



## Macthieu (29 Juillet 2017)

Si vous avez trop de mac classic chez vous, vous pourrez m'en laisser quelques un


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Juillet 2017)

Macthieu a dit:


> Si vous avez trop de mac classic chez vous, vous pourrez m'en laisser quelques un



hehe 
J'ai quelques doublons (des Mac classiques, période 68k) dont je me séparerais sans doute un jour ou l'autre, mais je trouve toujours une bonne raison pour les garder


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Juillet 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pas de liste de pièces détachées, il y en a trop ;-) mais pas toujours celle dont j'ai besoin. Du coup je la cherche sur LBC et EB et je me retrouve parfois avec une machine de plus ;-))



La preuve par l'exemple ;-), ma dernière acquisition cette semaine :
Je cherchais une alimentation d'origine pour mon Duo 210 qui n'en a pas (impossible de remettre la main dessus ). J'ai trouvé ça pour 30€ sur LBC (+8€ de port). C'était au fond d'un placard depuis des années, même pas remis en route par le vendeur, au pire j'ai une alimentation et plein de spare...
Je viens de le recevoir et après un petit démontage de contrôle, il marche très bien à part quelques touches du clavier qui ne marche plus. Le Duo MiniDock n'était même pas sur l'annonce.
Il y a encore des gens raisonnable  Du coup je cherche toujours une alimentation et maintenant un clavier ;-)


----------



## melaure (30 Juillet 2017)

Un 280 ??? Quel veinard !


----------



## cdbvs (4 Août 2017)

*Salut à tous et à toutes, c'est Cdbvs*


_Je ne pense pas avoir déjà répondu à la question de ce poste, j'ai effectué une recherche au cas où !_

A la question : "Combien avez vous de Mac ?", je répondrais : "Trop, mais j'aime ça ".

J'ai actuellement en machines qui fonctionnent :

- 2 Mac II
- 1 Apple IIgs rom 2
- 1 LCI avec 2 lecteurs disquettes
- 1 Quadra 650
- 1 Mac Portable 1989
- 1 Mac SE
- 1 Mac SE FDHD
- 1 Mac plus
- 1 PPC 4400/200
- 1 G4 Sawtooth upgradé avec un processeur 7447a à 1,8Ghz

Mes Mac défectueux mais qui démarrent :

- 1 PowerBook 170, HDD HS

Mes Mac et pièces qui fonctionnent, que j'échange ou que je vends :

- 3 écrans Apple 15"
- PowerMac PPC 8600/200 
- PowerMac PPC 6100/66
- PowerMac PPC 5200/75
- PowerMac PPC 6400/180
- PowerMac PPC 5260 
- PowerMac PPC LC 630
- PowerMac PPC 7100/80 
- PowerMac PPC iMac G3 DV BB 
- PowerMac PPC 7200/75 
- Mac LC III 
- Mac LC475  
- Performa 5200cd 
- eMac G4 - 700Mhz
- Terminal IBM type 3196. Echange possible contre un clavier IBM Din5 ou PS2 model M, F ou AT.    
- IRamBox complette 2go PC/ Sata
- RamCard 16go IDE

Mes Mac qui ne fonctionnent pas et sont en attente de réparation ou en réparation :

- 2 Mac Portables 1989
- 1 Mac II
- 1 Mac IIx
- 2 Mac Classic 1
- 1 Mac Classic 2
- 1 Mac SE 1/40
- 1 Mac Performa 200
- 1 PowerBook 170 en pièce
- 1 iMac Tournesol 800Mhz
- 1 Mac LC 475
- 1 Mac LCIII

J'ai aussi de nombreuses pièces Mac et quelques PC.

Mais j'ai plus de place 

Voilà.
Bonne journée et à+
Cdbvs


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Août 2017)

Salut Cdbvs, belle collection 

Les PowerBook 170 avaient souvent d'origine un petit HD Conner de 40Mo, qui tombaient en panne au bout de quelques années, mais qu'on peut réparer.
Si c'est ça, regardes ici HD SCSI 2"1/2 Conner, j'en ai réparé plusieurs (des 20 et des 40Mo) qui fonctionnent très bien ;-)
Si c'est un 80Mo (l'autre monte d'origine), c'est un WDS-280 IBM et c'est pas réparable :-( Il y a eu aussi des 40Mo IBM (WDS-240).
C'était un très bonne machine à l'époque grâce à son écran à matrice active, bien supérieur aux autres modèles.

Le LC630 c'est un 68k, pas un PowerMac PPC (j'en ai 2 ;-)

Le LC avec 2 lecteurs c'est pas courant, c'est comme les SE avec 2 lecteurs, pour la plupart le deuxième lecteur a été remplacé par un HD, tout était prévu pour.
Dans les premiers LC, on pouvait mettre 2 lecteurs de disquettes (modèle Education d'origine ?), ensuite le boitier a été modifié (je suppose qu'il n'y avait plus de demande) et on ne pouvait plus. On reconnait les premier au bandeau qui allait jusqu'au bord et à l'obturateur devant l'ouverture pour le deuxième lecteur en façade, à gauche, avec le petit trou pour forcer l'éjection. Le deuxième modèle de boitier au dessus n'a plus ça.




Le Quadra 650 c'est un de mes préféré, parmi les plus puissant Mac 68k, dans un boitier très pratique ;-)


----------



## cdbvs (11 Août 2017)

*Salut à tous et à toutes, c'est Cdbvs*


Salut Gpbonneau.
Merci 

Oui le HDD du PB170 est HS mais je ne jette plus mes HDD surtout depuis que je sais que des gens les réparent et qu'ils sont devenu introuvables pour la plupart.

A l'origine le LCI était comme celui de Abycyclette sur un autre poste du forum sur lequel je suis intervenu.
J'ai modifié le miens pour qu'il puisse supporter 2 lecteurs disquettes.
Ca ne sert pas à grand chose dans les faits, mais ça fonctionne et c'est très sympa comme résultat. 
C'est très fun 




Je les ais mis en miniatures pour ne pas saturer le poste, il faut cliquer dessus pour les avoir en grand.

Voilà 

A bientôt
Cdbvs


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Août 2017)

cdbvs a dit:


> J'ai modifié le miens pour qu'il puisse supporter 2 lecteurs disquettes.


Je me disais aussi  De mémoire, les LC avec 2 lecteurs c'était pour le marché US de l'éducation. Je ne pense pas qu'Apple France en ai vendu ?
C'est sympa d'avoir essayé, il y a encore beaucoup de LC, celui-là au moins il est pas courant 
Le MacSE, lui, était proposé en version 2 lecteurs, dés 87 (des 800k, pas 1,44 comme le LC). Ensuite le SE est sorti du catalogue Apple quand le LC y est entré fin 90.

Avec celui là, c'est l'inverse, 2 lecteurs 800k d'origine, un lecteur a été remplacé par un HD40Mo.




On voit bien l'emplacement du deuxième lecteur et du trou d'éjection (présent sur tous les SE, même ceux avec HD d'origine).


----------



## LC475 (8 Décembre 2019)

1 Classic (1990) avec le sytème 6.0.7
1 MacBook 2.0 (2007) avec SnowLeopard [qui n'a pas survécu à une chute]
1 MacBookPro 2,5 (2012) avec HighSierra
2 MacMini 2,5 (2012) avec Mavericks


----------



## Messij (10 Décembre 2019)

Macintosh Plus
Macintosh LC
Macintosh LC475
Macintosh PowerPC 5500/225
PowerBook G3


----------



## Almux (14 Décembre 2019)

Hello!
1x Macintosh Classic (HS, pille à plat), je ne sais plus quel modèle.
1x Mac Octo 2006 (je crois) hors service (1 proc fissuré)
1x Mac Octo 2010 (utilisation raréfiée)
1x MacBook Air 11" 2013 

1x MacBook Pro 13" 2016


----------



## jeanlouisc (14 Décembre 2019)

Ben il faut distinguer ... celui que j’utilise au quotidien (MacBook pro 2015 sous Catalina) et les autres quasi tous fonctionnent... 2 MacBook blancs (2006) sous Lion dont un en SSD,  le dernier mac book alu 2008 sous El Capitan (SSD) le premier IMac 233 bondi blue Sous 9.1, un iMac DV 600 « flow power » sous 9.2 & 10.3, le 1er iMac « tournesol » sous 10.3 aussi, 2 « minis » un sous 10.4 le plus ancien et l’autre sous El Capitan avec SSD puis  1 iMac G5 17 «  et 2 intel 17 aussi ... ah j’allais oublier le plus ancien 1 PowerBook 100 ... voilà cela doit faire une douzaine ... j’en ai eu de plus anciens performances , Lc475, powermac 7100,8500 le tout avec écrans mais malheureusement j’ai dû me résoudre à les mettre au rebut après une fuite dans le lieu où je les entreposaient ...Bon c’est le résultat de plus de 35 ans de sav sauvage et de récupération...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2019)

J'ai revendu mon vénérable MP 2008 (modèle 3,1) 

Il me reste un MP 5,1 (acheté en remplacement), un PowerMac G5, un Power Mac 8600/250, un MBP late 2007 et un MBP 2014.
Tout est fonctionnel évidemment !


----------



## Invité (14 Décembre 2019)

MAJ :   

Apple II GS
2 Classic II (dont un mal barré, gros soucis en ce moment  )
Powerbook Duo 230 8/80 avec mini dock et lecteur de D7
LC avec écran 14 couleur
2 StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400MHz (Sonnet)
B/B 350MHz
iMac G3@350MHz (en prêt)
iMac G3@400MHz
iBook 12 G3@500MHz
Mac Mini G4@1,25GHz
MacBook C2D@2,2GHz
2 MacBook C2D@2,00GHz
Mac Mini C2D@2,00GHz
Mac Mini I7@2,3GHz
MacBoock I5@2,5GHz


----------



## Tom Pouce (14 Décembre 2019)

Un Spartacus upgradé G3 ,
2 Tournesols (15 et 20 pouces),
2 Mac mini (un ancienne génération, un nouvelle génération),
un iMac 27 pouces,
un iMac 21 pouces,
un Mac pro "camion" 2010,
un Mac pro "cylindre"  2013,
un  Cube boosté 1,8 Ghz avec écran  Apple display 23 ",
un MacBook  polycarbonate blanc,
un MacBook air 2011,
un MacBook Pro 17".
… ça fait 13 à la douzaine non ?

et je cherche à me débarrasser d'un écran 17" Apple display plexiglass pour Cube
*^^ merci de laisser le vert pour les modérateurs.*


----------



## damien.thg (14 Décembre 2019)

Un seul, mon fidèle Mac Mini de 2012.

Je pense changer dans un futur proche et je le garderai. Ça m’en fera deux.


----------



## goupyl (14 Décembre 2019)

Salut tous, depuis 1979 sur Apple , voici la liste de mes machines :
Macintosh SE-FDHD
Powerbook Duo 210 avec dock
3 Powerbook 3400
Performa 6320
Performa 5400/160
2 performa 460
Macintosh IIsi
Macintosh LC
MacBook G4 titanium ( qui a bien vécu )
MacBook Pro 17" model A1286
Macbook Pro 17" 2009
iMac tournesol 17"
iMac G3 Bleuberry
Power mac G5
Power mac G4
Mac mini 2009
MacBook pro 15" 2017

Personal Lazerwriter
Airport express
Apple tv 1er génération
Time capsule 2009
iPod classic 60gb
iPod Shuffel

iPhone 3G
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 4
iPhone 4S
iPhone 5
IPhone SE

iPad 2010 Model A1219
iPad 2012 Model A1416 3e génération)
iPad Mini 2012 Model A1432
iPad 2017 Model A1822 (5e génération)

Et j'oublie surement du brôl

Fan de Apple depuis l'appel II


----------



## Krocell (14 Décembre 2019)

A côté de certains je vais faire petit joueur.
J’ai un iMac 27 pouces mi-2011. Il me sert toujours quotidiennement.
A côté j’ai un mac tournesol 17 pouces en parfait état de marche (avec le clavier d’origine et les enceintes). 
je compte le vider de ses entrailles pour lui intégrer un Mac mini récent et changer la dalle pour une full HD. 
je fais des recherches pour trouver le moyen d’y arriver. Si quelqu’un sait, ça m’intéresse.


----------



## Metafrastis (14 Décembre 2019)

Ce que j’ai à la maison:

Macintosh 128K
Macintosh SE
Powerbook Duo
Powerbook 1400
Macintosh LC II
iMac G4
iMac Pro
MacBook Pro 13" & 16"
Voilà ce que j’ai gardé. Depuis le milieu des années 90 j’ai travaillé sur presque chaque Mac qu’Apple à vendu, du Performa au Quadra, du PowerMac au Mac Pro, de l’iBook au MacBook Pro.


----------



## _io_ (15 Décembre 2019)

J'ai arrêté de compter depuis un long moment; mais je sais que j'ai des tas de trucs du Mac 512 jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Je me suis surpris à en accumuler au fils du temps. J'ai encore plaisir à m'en servir occasionnellement.

D'ailleurs je serait prêt à en vendre ou à faire des échanges pour trouver une Mac SE/30 et/ou un Mac Classic II fonctionnel. Demandez moi ce que j'ai, je fouillerai ! Mais je suis à Montréal (Canada) ... ce n'est pas la porte à côté.   ;-)


----------



## boutinjr02 (15 Décembre 2019)

J’écrivais à un ami, aujourd’hui même, que mon parc informatique commençe (je dis bien commence- rien à voir avec ce qu’on peut lire plus haut) à ressembler d’une installation rétro.

Effectivement, nos ordinateurs à moi et mon épouse commencent à dater. Elle utilise toujours son MacBook Pro 15" de 2010 (c’est celui avec la dalle haute résolution et la carte graphique dédiée, quand même, et elle l’a équipé d’un SSD). Nous utilisons aussi quotidiennement mon iMac 20" de 2009 pour écouter des vidéos pour enfants avec le poussin, le soir et j’écoute les infos et des analyses de Radio-Canada le midi dessus. Il est perché sur le bout d’un comptoir dans la cuisine.


----------



## StéphaneCF (15 Décembre 2019)

Voici mes mac :
Mac Plus, 6100, G3 beige minitour, macpro 2006, macpro 2010. 
Powerbook 5300, Powerbook G4 12", macbook pro 15 2009, macbook air 2009, 2013 et 2014. 
Ils fonctionnent tous fort bien. C'est du solide ! Le seul qui m'a lâché est un IIsi.


----------



## Inapurna (15 Décembre 2019)

Depuis 2009 :

- 2 MacPro 2010 bi-pro (montage video entre autres)
- 1 MacPro 2010 mono-pro (serveur linux 24/24)
- 2 iMac 2011 27’"
- 1 iMac 2009 27"
- 2 Cinema Display 30"
- 1 Macbook Pro 2012


----------



## melaure (15 Décembre 2019)

@goupyl, et pas d'Apple II ? Et pas de Goupil ? 

Il faudrait que je remette ma liste à jour, mais toujours une quarantaine de machine dans mes placards ...



boutinjr02 a dit:


> J’écrivais à un ami, aujourd’hui même, que mon parc informatique commençe (je dis bien commence- rien à voir avec ce qu’on peut lire plus haut) à ressembler d’une installation rétro.



Le mien va forcément le devenir (de l'Apple II au nombreux MacBook Pro mid-2012), vu qu'Apple ne fait plus rien de correct (horreur du tout soudé), je suis bloqué dans le temps ...


----------



## PowerCD (15 Décembre 2019)

Une dizaine du Mac 512 en passant par l’Apple IIc, la boîte à pizza, le tournesol, PowerMacG4 17 , Mac couleur, iMac 1ère génération, Newton, Titanium, etc. Et des systèmes sur disquettes OS 5,  6, 7, 8, 9...


----------



## JIl (15 Décembre 2019)

3 Mac
Mon MacBook air 2013
Celui de ma femme Macbook 2013
et le MacPlus d'origine dans la signature


----------



## Vonalec (15 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
Quelques uns dans des placards et le plus ancien est un MACINTOSH de 1984 !
Le plus récent est un MacBook Pro 15 pouces de 2017 !
Voilà !


----------



## sekaijin (15 Décembre 2019)

un G4 400 première génération
Celui qu'apple oubliait toujours lors des mise à jour. ils pensaient au G3 et au G4 PCI mais la première génération de G4 400 était des G4 non PCI. résultat lors des mise à jour les update pour G3 ne s'appliquaient pas et les mise à jour pour G4 ne reconnaissaient pas la machine.

3 MacBook Blanc 2008
1 MacBook Alu Fin 2008 (celui qui de suite après sa sorti s'est appelé MacBook Pro)
1 IMac

J'ai donné à une boutique pour sa collection le LC II avec 60020 avec une Carte Copro faite maison.

A+JYT


----------



## Pat06130 (15 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour 
J’ai une quinzaine de mac
Spartacus 
Mac g3
Classic couleur
Etc


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2019)

Alors, plus ou moins par ordre d'âge :

- PowerBook Duo 230 (68030/33)
- PowerBook 520 (68LC040/25)
- PowerBook 190 (68LC040/66)
- PowerBook 1400 cs (PPC 603e/117 Mhz)
- iBook "Clamshell" (G3/300)
- PowerBook "Pismo" (G3/500)
- iBook 12' "Dual USB" (G3/500)
- PowerBook "Titanium" VGA (G4/550)
- PowerBook "Titanium" DVI (G4/1Ghz)
- iMac G4 15' (G4 1 Ghz)
- iBook 12' (G4/1,2 Ghz)
- PowerBook G4 "Alu" 12' (G4/1,33 Ghz)
- Mac mini (C2D 2,4 Ghz)
- MacBook Air (Dual Core i7 à 2,2 Ghz)
- MacBook Pro 15' (Quad Core i7 à 2,5 Ghz)
et en pension chez ma chérie, un MacBook Air (Dual Core i5 à 1,4 Ghz)

Et ont été donnés (avant que je commence à collectionner) :
- PowerBook "Wallstreet" (G3/233)
- PowerBook je ne sais plus le nom (Wallstreet 2) G3/233
- d° mais à 266 Mhz
- PowerBook "Lombard" (G3/333)
- PowerMac G4/733 Mhz (Audionumérique)
- PowerMac G4 2x1,42 Ghz (Fw800)
- Mac mini (C2D à 1,83 Ghz)

Soit 15 à la maison, un chez ma chérie, et 7 qui ont été donnés avant de commencer ma collection.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2019)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> …


----------



## Messij (16 Décembre 2019)

Macintosh Plus
Macintosh LC
Macintosh LC475
Macintosh PowerPC 5500/225
PowerBook G3
iBook G4


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


>



Hello, tiens, c'est toi qui m'a remplacé comme modo ici ? Bon, je vais peut-être repasser de temps en temps, il n'est pas de rancune qui ne finissent par s'éteindre (pas vis à vis de toi, la rancune, of course) !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2019)

*Pascal*

- bon retour chez toi !​


----------



## Invité (17 Décembre 2019)

Hey, bon retour !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2019)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello, tiens, c'est toi qui m'a remplacé comme modo ici ? Bon, je vais peut-être repasser de temps en temps, il n'est pas de rancune qui ne finissent par s'éteindre (pas vis à vis de toi, la rancune, of course) !


Non Pascal, je n'ai pas pris ta place ici. Je suis toujours modo sur les ordi portables. Je te faisais un coucou nostalgique


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2020)

En collection :

Macintosh Performa 400
PowerBook 230 avec son DuoBlock
iBook G3 Palourde Mandarine

A suivre...


----------



## woz86 (4 Janvier 2020)

Après autre collection, toujours dans le monde Apple 





Une partie de celle-ci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1160661 (4 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Moi actuellement j'ai un seul Mac qui est un:

iMac G3 (été 2001) Indigo
Je l'ai obtenu en Octobre sur un brocante en déboursant 40€, il y a juste l'ordinateur mais je vais racheter les accessoires et si possibles, retrouver les CD en français et une boite ou sinon faire des reproductions. J'aurai du faire plus attention mais il fonctionne parfaitement et il est dans un trés bon état donc j'ai eu de la chance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1160661 (5 Janvier 2020)

Voici une petite photo de celui-ci, j'espere obtenir d'autres Mac prochainement pour me former une petite collection.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

Azornet a dit:


> Voici une petite photo de celui-ci, j'espere obtenir d'autres Mac prochainement pour me former une petite collection.
> Voir la pièce jointe 150207


 Il est superbe


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2020)

Tout beau, bien nettoyé !

Je devrais en récupérer un dans le mois 1/2 qui vient. 
Un Blueberry@350MHz

Pis aussi un PowerMac G4, mais je ne me souviens pas quel est le modèle…


----------



## woz86 (7 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> A suivre...


Demain un iMac G4 Tournesol devrait arriver dans ma collection


----------



## Le docteur (12 Janvier 2020)

Impressionnant Tom Pouce. 
Même un Spartacus (upgradé en plus)

@pascal - Les PoweBook 12´! Les meilleurs. 
Je pense que j’utiliserais encore le mien s’il n’avait pas eu de problèmes  électriques (j’hésite entre un problème déjà présent à la base ou induit par l’ancien système électrique de mon boulot : il débranche régulièrement et sauvagement les USB). A force ça devenait ultra pénible — pour les sauvegardes en particulier. 
Ce clavier de rêve !
Les plus beaux portables Apple : les Wall Street (malgré le côté horripilant de l’appellation — ça doit être mon cote pas clair avec moi-même)


----------



## woz86 (12 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Demain un iMac G4 Tournesol devrait arriver dans ma collection


Pour continuer cette semaine, deux nouveaux vont arriver, un Macintosh Plus et un PowerBook G4 15"


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2020)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les plus beaux portables Apple : les Wall Street (malgré le côté horripilant de l’appellation — ça doit être mon cote pas clair avec moi-même)



Be nan, le Pismo est plusse bô ! C'est la même forme, mais en plus svelte, et avec la première pomme qui se soit jamais éclairée à l'allumage d'un PowerBook (puis le nom peut paraître moins dérangeant pour certains … ) !


----------



## Le docteur (13 Janvier 2020)

Il lui ressemble beaucoup, en fait. Et si la pomme s’éclaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2020)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il lui ressemble beaucoup, en fait. Et si la pomme s’éclaire.



Si la pomme s'éclaire sur un Wallstreet, sur un PDQ* ou sur un Lombard, alors, c'est que ce PowerBook a été customisé, le Pismo était le premier à avoir la pomme qui s'éclaire. J'ai eu un Wallstreet, deux PDQ et un Lombard avant le Pismo, aucun n'avait la pomme qui s'éclairait quand le Mac fonctionnait. Le Lombard et le Pismo avaient le même design que le Wallstreet et le PDQ, mais en plus fin, 1 cm de moins en épaisseur.

(*) PDQ = seconde génération de Wallstreet, ceux à 233 (avec cache L2), 266 et 300 Mhz.


----------



## woz86 (17 Janvier 2020)

L’un des nouveaux :


----------



## PJG (17 Janvier 2020)

Ma collection d'iMac G3 complet, clavier et souris.
1 Orange (lecteur tiroir)
1 Dalmatien
1 Flower
1 vert
2 bleus.

1 iMac 24 pouces (alu).
1 iBook blanc 14 pouces
1 Emac + casque anti-bruit. 
3 Tournesol 15 pouces.
2 Tournesol 17 pouces. 
1 Apple IIC complet avec imprimante.

Bonjour à *Pascal 77. 
PJG un ancien de Champs sur Marne. *


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour à *Pascal 77.
> PJG un ancien de Champs sur Marne. *



Hello, nous nous étions rencontré une fois chez toi, de mémoire, il y a fort longtemps !


----------



## daffyb (17 Janvier 2020)

J'en ai 3 qui sont utilisés quotidiennement :
iMac Core Cuo 2006 Snow Leopard
MacBook Pro 15" mid-2009 Mojave
iMac 4k  2017 Mojave (pas encore pris le temps d'upgrader)


----------



## woz86 (17 Janvier 2020)

Bilan actuel :

Macintosh Performa 400
Macintosh Plus Platinium + AppleWriter II
PowerBook Duo 230 + DuoDock
iBook G3 Palourde Mandarine
iMac G4 Tournesol 15“
PowerBook G4 15“
PowerBook 165C (réception semaine prochaine)

A venir :

Macintosh SE FDHD
PowerBook 180C
iMac G3 Bondi Blue


----------



## PJG (17 Janvier 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello, nous nous étions rencontré une fois chez toi, de mémoire, il y a fort longtemps !


heu..non, tu dois confondre avec un autre PJG qui existe aussi sur le forum.   
Je pense, que l'on avait une connaissance en commun, mais il y a fort longtemps, un kiné à Meaux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Je pense, que l'on avait une connaissance en commun, mais il y a fort longtemps, un kiné à Meaux.



Ah … Patrice ?


----------



## PJG (18 Janvier 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah … Patrice ?


Oui, c'est bien ça. 
On a plongé ensemble pendant 15 ans et descendu le petit et grand Morin le premier dimanche de février !!!   
Pardon les gars d'avoir été hors sujet sur cette rubrique.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Janvier 2020)

Alors moi en temps ordinaire, je ne possède qu'un Mac, un iMac Mid 2011.
mais comme ce soir j'ai des potes à la maison, on en a 5.
1 Mac Donald's Big Mac
2 Mac Donald's Chicken
et 1 Mac Donald's ChesseBurger

Bon je sort -->[]


----------



## Vanton (19 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Ma collection d'iMac G3 complet, clavier et souris.
> 1 Orange (lecteur tiroir)
> 1 Dalmatien
> 1 Flower
> ...



Je t’envie le dalmatien... !


----------



## Vanton (19 Janvier 2020)

Je viens de retrouver mon message de 2016. Ça a un peu changé depuis. 

J’ai revendu un des deux iMac G4 20", déjà. 

J’ai acheté ou obtenu : 
- iMac Intel blanc 
- iBook G3 12" (mid 2002)
- PowerBook G4 titanium (late 2001)
- Power Mac G5 (2004)
- Studio Display 17" LCD
- deux Cinema Display 20" ADC


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2020)

Bon, pour recoller au topic ; pour une question de place, j'ai limité ma collection aux portables (à l'exception d'un Mac mini C2D qui me permet de garder mes vieux softs sous Snow Leopard), mais j'ai chez moi un iMac G4 15 pouces, le modèle dit "USB2" à 1 Ghz, dont la partie primaire du bloc d'alimentation a un condensateur défectueux (mais je ne sais pas lequel). Il n'a plus de disque dur ni de lecteur optique, mais je dois pouvoir trouver au moins ce dernier, et même peut-être un disque dur, faut que je cherche.

Je le donne à qui vient le chercher (à côté de Meaux, 77) -> MP.


----------



## Findor (19 Janvier 2020)

Je suis le *seul* a avoir "que" *2* MacBook on dirait  --->

- MacBook *Air* > Mi-20*14*
- MacBook *Air* > 20*17*


----------



## PJG (23 Janvier 2020)

3 Tournesol vendus et expédiés en 15 jours.
Il se passe quoi en ce moment avec cette belle machine ?


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Janvier 2020)

On en parle un peu trop peut être 
Il est beau quand même, faut dire que coté design chez Apple ça stagne un peu, c'est pas le MacPro râpe à fromage qui va le détrôner


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> 3 Tournesol vendus et expédiés en 15 jours.
> Il se passe quoi en ce moment avec cette belle machine ?


Salut
Tiens 
Un tournesol à vendre sur l’occasion [emoji6]
Regarde


----------



## woz86 (23 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Il se passe quoi en ce moment avec cette belle machine ?


C'est sans doute le plus beau design du duo Jony Ive/Steve Jobs I
Et que j'ai réussi récemment à mettre dans ma collection !


----------



## PJG (23 Janvier 2020)

*@woz86 Colis disponible au Point Relais.  *

Il me reste encore un 15 et un 17 pouces à vendre.
J'en ai marre de faire des colis.


----------



## woz86 (23 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> J'en ai marre de faire des colis.


Pas trop galère de faire un colis pour envoyé un tournesol ? Car ça doit être un des plus fragile pour un envoi !


----------



## woz86 (23 Janvier 2020)

Un PowerBook 165C vient de s'ajouter à ma collection cette semaine !

Le prochain risque d'être un iMac G3 Blue Bondi


----------



## PJG (23 Janvier 2020)

J'ai l'habitude maintenant. Il fallait juste trouver le bon carton renforcé.
Il y a deux couches de polystyrène pour le fond.
Le Tournesol est encastré dans un trou de 27 cm de diamètre sur la deuxième plaques.


----------



## Vanton (24 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> On en parle un peu trop peut être
> Il est beau quand même, faut dire que coté design chez Apple ça stagne un peu, c'est pas le MacPro râpe à fromage qui va le détrôner



Pourtant c’est vraiment une chouette machine... La structure minimaliste en tubes d’acier chromés, le capot en alu qui s’enlève intégralement, avec ces sphères découpées si particulières... La ventilation parfaitement gérée, apparemment. Non vraiment je trouve que sur le plan conceptuel c’est une machine bluffante. 

Et pour avoir pu y jeter un œil sur les champs, son look me plaît chaque jour davantage.


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> *@woz86 Colis disponible au Point Relais. *
> 
> Il me reste encore un 15 et un 17 pouces à vendre.
> J'en ai marre de faire des colis.



Pauv Chouchou, ça me fait mal de voir tout ce que tu fais contre ton gré…


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> *@woz86 Colis disponible au Point Relais. [emoji6] *
> 
> Il me reste encore un 15 et un 17 pouces à vendre.
> J'en ai marre de faire des colis.
> ...



C’est pour moi ?


----------



## PJG (24 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est pour moi ?


Le 15 pouces


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2020)

Et voici l’iMac G3 Blue Blondi (octobre 1998) qui vient de s’ajouter à ma collection :


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2020)

Ah, le fameux bonbon dit "blue" !


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2020)

Et le Macintosh Plus aussi :





En mode camping pour l’instant (il est dans un sac dans mon bureau  en attendant de le mettre dans mon autre garage dans l’armoire dédié à ma collection).


----------



## Findor (8 Février 2020)

J'aimerais bien avoir l'une de ces anciennes machine 
J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont plus stylé que ceux que l'on a aujourd'hui genre MacBook Pro.


----------



## PJG (8 Février 2020)

Tu penses poser un rideau pour éviter la poussière sur tes Mac ?


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Tu penses poser un rideau pour éviter la poussière sur tes Mac ?


Oui, c’est prévu lorsque j’installerai les ordinateurs dedans, j’ai prévu des prises aussi à l’intérieur pour les brancher.


----------



## PJG (8 Février 2020)

Salut woz86,
j'ai oublié le petit livre "bleu",   tu peux me redonner ton adresse en MP.


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2020)

Pas de soucis, envoi moi plutôt un MP je n’y arrive pas .
J’ai reçu les charnières, mais je n’ai pas encore pris le temps d’y regarder.


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Salut woz86


J’ai voulu essayer ce soir l’adaptateur que tu m’avais envoyé (depuis le temps ).
Mais il ne s’adapte pas sur le Floppy Adaptateur du Duo


----------



## woz86 (9 Février 2020)

On dirait qu’il faudrait plus un adaptateur comme celui-ci :


----------



## woz86 (9 Février 2020)

Le Floppy Adaptateur du Duo, c’est du HDI30 :


----------



## dandu (9 Février 2020)

C'est pas le même connecteur.

Y en a un pour les floppy (le lecteur externe des Duo, c'est le même que le PowerBook 100, et le rare PowerBop).
Et un autre pour le SCSI.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Février 2020)

Sur le Floppy Adaptateur du Duo tu ne peux brancher que le lecteur de disquette, c'est une prise HDI-20.

Sur les PowerBook 68K et PPC jusqu'au G3 Lombard, sauf les Duo, il y a une prise HDI-30 pour brancher des périphériques SCSI (avec le câble de ta photo ou l'adapteur de ta photo précédente).

Sur un Duo, il faut en plus soit un adaptateur SCSI comme celui là de chez Newer (Apple en a pas fait d'aussi petit) :




C'est du SCSI HDI-30 aussi, donc avec une câble ou adaptateur comme le tiens.

Soit un Duo MiniDock qui a aussi une prise SCSI HDI-30 :





ou carrément le DuoDock, il a une prise SCSI DB25 comme les Mac de bureau (tu en as un je crois ?).

Les produits Apple pour le Duo :


----------



## woz86 (9 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> ou carrément le DuoDock, il a une prise SCSI DB25 comme les Mac de bureau (tu en as un je crois ?).



Oui j’ai le DuoDock avec mon PowerBook 230, car j’aimerais y brancher mon lecteur Zip en SCSI.

Sur le DuoDock je peux brancher un écran style LCD ?


----------



## Invité (9 Février 2020)

D'après le papier de GPB tu peux brancher un écran externe, donc la sortie doit être DB15.
Quelques idées chez Dandu : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/09/27/a-faire-vga-et-adaptateurs-dip-switch/


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui j’ai le DuoDock avec mon PowerBook 230, car j’aimerais y brancher mon lecteur Zip en SCSI.
> 
> Sur le DuoDock je peux brancher un écran style LCD ?


Oui, c'est comme ça que je l'utilise, avec un adaptateur DB15/VGA et un LC 15" en 4/3, on en trouve encore en beige pour presque rien ;-)


----------



## woz86 (10 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui, c'est comme ça que je l'utilise, avec un adaptateur DB15/VGA


Ceci c’est bon ?




J’ai regardé sur le net mais je n’ai pas trouvé un adaptateur.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Février 2020)

Non, il te faut un câble VGA standard (souvent à demeure sur l'écran) et un adaptateur VGA-DE15 vers DB15-Mac, dans ce genre là (j'en ai mis 2 sur la photos pour te monter les 2 prises) :





On en trouve plein sur la baie.
Le coté DB15 se branche directement dans la prise à l'arrière du Mac et le câble VGA sur le coté DE15. Les petits switch servent à simuler les sense-pin des écrans Mac qui bascule automatiquement la vidéo du Mac dans la bonne résolution.

J'ai réussi à faire fonctionner tous mes vieux Mac sur des écrans LCD comme ça (Tous les MacII, LC, Quadra, etc...).
Faut parfois faire des essais avec plusieurs config de switch pour trouver la bonne, mais ça marche.

Au moins sur les écrans LCD 15" en 4/3 des années 2000 que j'ai pu récupérer jusque là (Iiyama, Lite-On, Digimate, Belinea,...). Sur LBC on en trouve facilement en beige pour une dizaine d'euros (des noirs ou argent aussi, mais je préfèrent les beiges, ça va bien avec les vieux Mac beige ;-).

Noir et argent ça va quand même ;-)


----------



## woz86 (10 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> On en trouve plein sur la baie.


C’est un modèle comme ça ?
Je l’ai vu sur Ebay.


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> C’est un modèle comme ça ?
> Je l’ai vu sur Ebay.
> Voir la pièce jointe 154103


Idéalement essaie de trouver la doc pour les switchs avant de l'acheter.
Ca peut être galère sinon…


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Idéalement essaie de trouver la doc pour les switchs avant de l'acheter.
> Ca peut être galère sinon…



C’est neuf, normalement c’est vendu avec, sinon j’en ai des comme ça, avec la doc.


----------



## woz86 (11 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C’est neuf, normalement c’est vendu avec, sinon j’en ai des comme ça, avec la doc.


Si tu en a un en trop, je veux bien t’en acheter un.
Ceux de Ebay proviennent des États-Unis.


----------



## woz86 (11 Février 2020)

Après en écran, j’ai trouvé ce genre de modèle sur lbc


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Février 2020)

Oui ça c'est bien. A vue de nez c'est un 15" qui peut aller jusqu'à 1024x768. En 640x480 sur un LC c'est impeccable, et plus sur ton DuoDock suivant la VRAM installée.
La seule chose à regarder (s'il fonctionne bien sûr) c'est l'état du rétro-éclairage, pas trop palot et à peu prés uniforme (c'est pas pour une station de travail graphique non plus ;-), une fenêtre ouverte sur Windows agrandit à la taille de l'écran et ça se voit tout de suite.
Pour l'adaptateur je regarde combien il m'en reste et je t'envoie un mp.


----------



## woz86 (12 Février 2020)

Quelqu’un a déjà eu ce problème sur un PowerBook G4, le crochet de fermeture qui ne veut pas s’accrocher mais que l’on vois fonctionner ?


----------



## Vanton (12 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Quelqu’un a déjà eu ce problème sur un PowerBook G4, le crochet de fermeture qui ne veut pas s’accrocher mais que l’on vois fonctionner ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 154377
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 154379



J’ai le souci sur un titanium. Pas le même design donc, mais le système est proche. Le crochet descend bien mais n’accroche pas toujours. Je pense que quelqu’un a trop forcé dessus...


----------



## woz86 (12 Février 2020)

C’est un 15" que j’ai.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Février 2020)

Sur le 12" le crochet est dans l'autre sens mais c'est le même principe, il y a une loquet qui le retient et qui s'escamote quand on appui sur le bouton. Il est peut-être cassé ?


----------



## woz86 (12 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il est peut-être cassé ?


Le crochet n’est pas cassé, je pense que le problème vient de là où il s’accroche.


----------



## woz86 (12 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Salut woz86,
> j'ai oublié le petit livre "bleu"


Je l’ai bien reçu, merci beaucoup c’est sympas 
Normalement je m’attaque au changement des charnières demain soir


----------



## PJG (12 Février 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je l’ai bien reçu, merci beaucoup c’est sympas


C'est normal, je n'allais pas le jeter. 


woz86 a dit:


> Normalement je m’attaque au changement des charnières demain soir


Bon courage et poste les photos de la réparation.


----------



## PJG (13 Février 2020)

Pour vous, les collectionneurs.


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Pour vous, les collectionneurs.


Sympa les dons !!!


----------



## woz86 (13 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Sympa les dons !!!


Le Tournesol en 17" pourrait être sympas à récupérer, mais bon ...


----------



## Shinto (14 Février 2020)

Hello,

De mon côté :

Fonctionnels au quotidien pour la famille :

MacBook Air 2017
iMac 21'' de 2011
MacBook Pro 13 de 2011
Mac Mini de 2010 (sous la télé, le dernier avec le lecteur DVD )
MacBook Pro 17'' de 2007 (sous ubuntu)

A eu, mais a plus :

2 MacMini G4 1,42Ghz (mon premier mac en 2005, qui m'a fait switché...)
PowerBook 12 à 1,5 Ghz (je regrette de l'avoir vendu celui là)
2 PowerBook 15 1,67 Ghz
iMac 21'' de 2009
MacBook Air 2013
PowerMac G5 2x2Ghz

Pour les bidouilles :

PowerMac G4 QuickSilver 800
PowerMac G4 AGP 450 overclocké à 500 Mhz
et récemment un iBook G3 Dual USB que je pense overclocké (Bus et Proc) dès que j'aurais le courage de défaire ce #@$ de sac à vis.
Plus des iBidules, mais on s'en fout...


----------



## woz86 (17 Février 2020)

Bon je pense que bientôt je vais avoir un Apple 2e dans ma collection !


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2020)

MAJ :  

Apple II GS
2 Classic II (dont un mal barré, condensateurs  )
Powerbook Duo 230 12/80 avec mini dock et lecteur de D7
LC avec écran 14 couleur
2 StarMax 3000/200 en G3@400MHz (Sonnet)
B/B G3@350MHz
iMac G3@350MHz
iMac G3@400MHz
iBook 12 G3@500MHz
QuickSilver G4@733MHz (je viens de le récupérer. A priori alim en panne…)
Mac Mini G4@1,25GHz
MacBook C2D@2,2GHz
2 MacBook C2D@2,00GHz
Mac Mini C2D@2,00GHz
Mac Mini I7@2,3GHz
MacBoock I5@2,5GHz

Imprimante ImageWritter II (j'ai retrouvé un ruban 3 couleurs dans son blister !!!)
2 écrans 12, mais ils sont à la cave depuis une vingtaine d'années, pas testés…


----------



## woz86 (27 Février 2020)

Voici le petit nouveau qui va rejoindre ma collection  :


----------



## woz86 (11 Mars 2020)

Bon de nouveaux arrivants cette semaine :

Powerbook G3 Wallstreet PDQ
PowerBook 1400c/133
Et aussi ça :


----------



## Shinto (12 Mars 2020)

Ch'uis tombé là dessus ce matin... je ne sais pas si c'est connu ici, mais si ça intéresse quelqu'un... Le rêve du collectionneur  : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1745630345.htm/


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2020)

Shinto a dit:


> Ch'uis tombé là dessus ce matin... je ne sais pas si c'est connu ici, mais si ça intéresse quelqu'un... Le rêve du collectionneur  : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1745630345.htm/



Ça serait vraiment étonnant qu’il ne traîne pas par ici lui...


----------



## woz86 (12 Mars 2020)

Shinto a dit:


> Ch'uis tombé là dessus ce matin... je ne sais pas si c'est connu ici, mais si ça intéresse quelqu'un... Le rêve du collectionneur  : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1745630345.htm/


Oui je l’ai vu il y a quelques jours, il y a des pièces intéressantes là dedans.


----------



## Macounette (12 Mars 2020)

Shinto a dit:


> Ch'uis tombé là dessus ce matin... je ne sais pas si c'est connu ici, mais si ça intéresse quelqu'un... Le rêve du collectionneur  : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1745630345.htm/


Impressionnante collection.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2020)

Impressionnant en effet. Il a une belle collection de Newtons qui fait envie. Mais bon, je n'ai clairement ni les moyens financiers ni la place pour les stocker.


----------



## woz86 (12 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Impressionnant en effet. Il a une belle collection de Newtons qui fait envie. Mais bon, je n'ai clairement ni les moyens financiers ni la place pour les stocker.


C’est sur il y a une sacrée collection, mais bon quand on voit les photos, combien sont en état de fonctionnement.


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2020)

ça a l'air bien stocké, je pense que tout doit fonctionner.


----------



## Invité (13 Mars 2020)

Ouah, mais comment il fait pour savoir ce qu'il a ?


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2020)

Une feuille excel, une base de donné, un cahier papier. Il y a plein de manière de faire un inventaire


----------



## Messij (14 Mars 2020)

ORLM à fait une vidéo a son sujet, super interssant ca fait rêver !








						Rencontre avec un collectionneur, il a 400 Mac !⎜ORLM-366
					

Émission exceptionnelle d’On refait le Mac. Rencontre avec un collectionneur de Mac, Alain. Cet amoureux de la Pomme et des nouvelles technologies a réuni l’...




					youtu.be


----------



## woz86 (14 Mars 2020)

Messij a dit:


> ORLM à fait une vidéo a son sujet, super interssant ca fait rêver !


Je n’est pas encore regardé l’émission.
C’est lui qui vend tout cela ?


----------



## Messij (15 Mars 2020)

Oui c'est bien lui. Ca fait envie


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je n’est pas encore regardé l’émission.
> C’est lui qui vend tout cela ?



Réponse à la fin de la vidéo.
Ça doit être un crève-coeur de se séparer d'un telle collection après avoir passé 15 ans à la constituer :-(

C'est énorme, plus de 400 Mac   
Moi qui suis saturé avec ma centaine de Mac, vu le temps que j'y passe à les maintenir tous en état de marche, j'aimerais pouvoir les présenter de cette façon...
Et quelques pièces exceptionnelles coté Mac, Lisa/XL, TAM,...


----------



## Accordéon (24 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Je reviens sur macG après plusieurs années d'absence. Avec ce confinement je ressort mes trésors.
J'ai commencé avec un Macintosh PERFORMAT 5400/180 (qui fonctionne toujours ) et dont j'ai qlq soucis de démarrage avec les extensions. voir photo.
Un "Bonbon" iMacDV Power PCG4 (HS)
Un powerBook Titanium (qui fonctionne toujours) avec 2 DD externe et un lecteur/graveur IEE externe. Le tout en parfait état de fonctionnement. photo  jointe
Tablette pro 11"
iMac 27" dont je viens de faire changer le DD 1T par un SSD 2T. Autant dire qu'il n'y a vraiment pas photo!
Ce qui m'amène à vous demander help j'ai un second Powerbook tita et là .... 3 bip au démarrage et écran noir...
Bonne soirée.


----------



## woz86 (24 Avril 2020)

Bon retour parmi nous !

Sympas le PowerBook G4 Titanium, c’est un modèle qui fait partie de ma liste de modèles que j’aimerais intégrer à ma collection


----------



## Accordéon (24 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir, j'ai un 2 dème mais qui me donne des soucis... écran noir et rien...
voir mon post de bien venue...


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2020)

Accordéon a dit:


> …
> Ce qui m'amène à vous demander help j'ai un second Powerbook tita et là .... 3 bip au démarrage et écran noir...
> …


Les 3 bips signalent un soucis avec la Ram.
Généralement sur des vieux qui ne servent plus (nan, je parle de vieux ordis !!!) il suffit d'enlever les barrettes de Ram. De bien nettoyer les contacts et côté Ram et côté slot et de tout remettre en place.
Généralement ça re-fonctionne.


----------



## Accordéon (24 Avril 2020)

j'avais explorer cette situation, MAIS !! par acquit de conscience je renouvelle l'opération...et paf les clip cassés !!
pas d'effort effectué, je pense que le plastic a vécu...La plus moyen de remettre les barrettes. le 
socket est sur la carte mère soudé ?


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2020)

Oui, le socket est soudé sur la CM

Mais j'ai un G3 B/B dont l'un des clip a cédé  il y a bien longtemps sur l'un des 4 slots.
Il y a 4 barrettes de 256Mo dans chaque slot.
Mais j'ai bien un total de 1Go de Ram.

Faudrait peut être vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de gêne, un truc quelconque qui obstrue une partie du slot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2020)

J'ai aussi un Ti avec un clip du socket cassé, mais ça ne pose à ce jour aucun problème de fonctionnement. Ton Ti, c'est quel modèle ? (il y en a eu 4 générations, entre janvier 2001 et octobre 2002 : la première, 400 et 500 Mhz avec ATI Rage 128, la seconde gigabit ethernet à 550 et 667 Mhz avec ATI Radeon, ces deux premières équipées en VGA pour la vidéo externe, puis le DVI à 667 et 800 Mhz avec Radeon 7500, et enfin le 1 Ghz/867Mhz avec Radeon 9000). J'en ai deux aussi, un 550 Mhz de seconde génération (qui fonctionne avec le clip cassé) et un 1 Ghz. Ce dernier est intéressant, car il permet de faire tourner aussi bien Leopard que Mac OS 9.2, contrairement aux alubook qui lui ont succédé qui eux ne faisaient tourner qu'OS X


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2020)

Cool le TI, j'ai encore un 867 en Radeon 9000. Mais je cracherais pas sur un spare


----------



## Accordéon (12 Mai 2020)

le contenu...
S'il y a un amateur pour le 2ieme powerbook qui à les clip cassés (mémoire, mais j'ai les morceaux peut 'être les recoller. et un en pièces détachées complet ...faites le moi savoir.


----------



## woz86 (12 Mai 2020)

Accordéon a dit:


> S'il y a un amateur pour le 2ieme powerbook


C’est un Titanium ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> C’est un Titanium ?



Oui, un "2001", un 500 Mhz de première génération.


----------



## woz86 (12 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, un "2001", un 500 Mhz de première génération.


Mais c’est celui avec l’écran HS ?


----------



## Accordéon (12 Mai 2020)

des que j'ai le temps je ferais des photos et de toutes les pièces détachées...


----------



## Accordéon (12 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Mais c’est celui avec l’écran HS ?


attention pas confondre ...
1-- j'ai un Ti Fonctionnel d'ou la 1ere photo de présentation.
2-- un 2ieme Ti en panne ? 3 biz au démarrage... en voulant "nettoyer les barettes mémoires les clip de maintien ce sont "cassés".
Il est en parfait état extérieur. le DD je l'ai enlevé et testé il est fonctionnel.
3--et un 3ieme en pièce détachées.
C'est peut être mieux expliqué.

et 4-- un Performat 5400 que je viens de mettre en vente sur 2secondemain et Marketplace...en parfait état de fonctionnement.


----------



## Big Ben (13 Mai 2020)

Décidément ces slots mémoire... j’ai un iBook palourde qui a carrément un contact du slot cassé, et sur mon PowerBook 15" 1,67 il est mal soudé je suis limité à 512Mo...

Je devrait bientôt être équipé pour réparer ça, à voir pour le n°2 du coup


----------



## Marold (13 Mai 2020)

Pour moi l'aventure a commencé en 2015 avec un des premiers MacIntel, un iMac 20 pouces d'occase.

Depuis j'en ai eu 15 plus récupération récente de 7 vieux Macintosh de 89 à 96 que je n'ai plus (vente et dons) :

1989 SE 1/40 sans écran ni disque dur (donné ici)
1990 IIsi (en vente devait être acheté ...)
1990 IIfx (vendu)
1992 IIvx (vendu)
1994 Power 8100/80 Tour (vendu)
1996 Powerpc 7100/66 (donné ici )
1996 Powerpc 7100/80 (donné ici )

Actuellement je n'en ai plus que 3 et mon fils 1 pour ses études normalement ... :

un iMac 27 i5 de 2009, (16GB de Ram SSD 2TB)
un Mac mini i7 de fin 2012 (16GB de Ram SSD 1TB)
un MacBook Air de 2017
et mon fils
- de 2014.


----------



## woz86 (26 Mai 2020)

Mise à jour de ma collection :

Apple 2e
Apple 2c + câble le Chat Mauve
Apple 2c complet (réception aujourd’hui)
Macintosh Plus + ImageWriter 2
Macintosh SE1/40
Macintosh SE30
Macintosh Performa 400
iMac G3 Bondi Blue
PowerBook G3 Pismo
PowerBook G3 Lombard
PowerBook G3 WallStreet PQD
PowerBook 100
PowerBook 165c
PowerBook 145b (a réceptionné)
PowerBook Duo 230 + DuoDock 2
PowerBook 1400c/133
PowerBook G4 15"
iMac G5
iMac G4 Tournesol 15"
iBook G3 Palourde Mandarine (HS)
iBook G3 Palourde BlueBerry (a réceptionné)

Newton MessagePad 100
Newton MessagePad 120 (neuf a réceptionné)
iSight

Et aussi les 2 PowerPC 7100 du don de @Marold à rénover.


----------



## melaure (28 Mai 2020)

Sympa, va falloir que tu ajoutes un eMate


----------



## woz86 (12 Juin 2020)

Un petit nouveau viens s’ajouter à mon PowerBook G4 15", un Titanium en pas si mauvais état.
Un petit nettoyage et l’installation d’un système propre dessus a faire.


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Un petit nouveau viens s’ajouter à mon PowerBook G4 15", un Titanium en pas si mauvais état.
> Un petit nettoyage et l’installation d’un système propre dessus a faire.
> Voir la pièce jointe 177985
> Voir la pièce jointe 177989
> ...



J’aime bien cette machine. Une des premières à annoncer le style plus sobre Apple après quelques années de couleurs et de formes fantaisistes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Un petit nouveau viens s’ajouter à mon PowerBook G4 15", un Titanium en pas si mauvais état.
> Un petit nettoyage et l’installation d’un système propre dessus a faire.
> Voir la pièce jointe 177985
> Voir la pièce jointe 177989
> ...


C'est quel modèle ? En ce qui me concerne, j'en ai deux, un VGA à 550 Mhz de la seconde génération, et un DVI à 1 Ghz de la quatrième. Le DVI me sert encore régulièrement, entre autres pour faire tourner de vieux softs sous Jaguar (le pilote de mon boîtier Formac d'acquisition vidéo nécessite une mise à jour, payante et introuvable de nos jours, à partir de Panther), et mes vieux jeux sous OS 9.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Juin 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Un petit nouveau viens s’ajouter à mon PowerBook G4 15", un Titanium en pas si mauvais état.
> Un petit nettoyage et l’installation d’un système propre dessus a faire.
> Voir la pièce jointe 177985
> Voir la pièce jointe 177989
> ...



Le Titanium, un "must have" ;-) le dernier PowerBook à démarrer sous OS9, la fin d'une ère, et le premier au look "alu"... pas mal pour une machine de 2001 ;-)


----------



## woz86 (13 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quel modèle ?


Je ne sais pas, je n’y ai pas trop regardé encore.
Je l’ai payé 40€ avec en prime un clavier filaire iMac G3.
Il n’est pas en trop mauvais état côté écaillage de la peinture.


----------



## Fi91 (13 Juin 2020)

J’en ai également un sous Mac OSX j’adore son Design
Modèle de 400mhz


----------



## woz86 (13 Juin 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’en ai également un sous Mac OSX j’adore son Design
> Modèle de 400mhz


Il est propre, tu n’as pas le soucis de la peinture qui s’enlève ?


----------



## Fi91 (13 Juin 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Il est propre, tu n’as pas le soucis de la peinture qui s’enlève ?


Non aucun problème


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2020)

Il suffit de ne pas l'utiliser pour que la peinture ne s'écaille pas !

Ou d'avoir la dernière génération.


----------



## Vanton (14 Juin 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Il suffit de ne pas l'utiliser pour que la peinture ne s'écaille pas !
> 
> Ou d'avoir la dernière génération.



Ah bon la dernière est différente ?

J’ai un 550MHz late 2001 pour ma part. Et la peinture est plutôt en forme. Il y a quelques petits éclats ça et là, mais il est toujours assez présentable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> le dernier PowerBook à démarrer sous OS9, la fin d'une ère,



Oui



gpbonneau a dit:


> le premier au look "alu"... pas mal pour une machine de 2001



Non, les premiers PowerBook au look "alu" étaient les 12 et 17 pouces de janvier 2003, il faudra attendre septembre 2003 pour voir apparaître le premier "15 pouces" au look "alu" avec le modèle "Fw 800. Auparavant, les 15 pouces avaient le look "titanium", nettement différent, même si les "Ti" ont été les premiers portables à adopter un profil mince. À noter que les PowerBook 15 pouces, du premier Titanium au dernier "alubook" ont toujours utilisé des dalles au format 3/2, alors que dès les premiers 17 pouces, le 16/10 était de rigueur, il aura fallu attendre les premiers MBP pour avoir ce format en 15 pouces.

Voici le look "alu" en 15 pouces :




​


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouais... ne jouons pas sur les mots, le look alu c'est pas un terme breveté... les Ti sont les premiers au look alu, même si Apple les appelait Titanium.

En bas la génération au look plastique brun, et en haut celle au look alu :


----------



## woz86 (14 Juin 2020)

Je viens de regarder c’est un 550 MHz
C’est un M8407


----------



## woz86 (15 Juin 2020)

J’ai refait une installation propre du système dessus j’ai mis un 10.4 mais ça aurait pu être sympa de mettre le système 9 dessus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Mouais... ne jouons pas sur les mots, le look alu c'est pas un terme breveté... les Ti sont les premiers au look alu, même si Apple les appelait Titanium.



Regarde bien le Ti comparé aux autres, leur seul point commun, c'est l'affinement, tout le reste diffère, charnière de l'écran, les interfaces, la forme du clavier, organisation de l'assemblage. Non, il y a bien eu deux designs différents de PowerMac G4, et trois on y ajoute les MacBook Pro (Ti, AluBook et Unibody). Le passage du plastique au métal n'est qu'anecdotique, d'ailleurs, un iBook G4 est tout à fait similaire à un PowerBook 12 pouces, leur assemblage est rigoureusement équivalent, de même pour les derniers MacBook, tout à fait similaires aux MacBook Pro "unibody". Même si on considère les premiers MacBook, ils ne sont pas très différents des AluBook, on pourrait même dire qu'ils représentent l'ultime évolution de ce design (par "design", on n'entend pas seulement le look, c'est un ensemble, avec l'organisation générale de la machine).



woz86 a dit:


> Je viens de regarder c’est un 550 MHz
> C’est un M8407
> Voir la pièce jointe 178331



Ah, donc le même qu'un des miens … Dommage, parce que ce modèle est probablement le pire de la gamme : il est plus lent que le 500 de la génération précédente, à peine plus rapide que le 400. J'ai essayé d'overclocker le mien, rien à faire, et pourtant le G4 est un des processeurs les plus faciles à overclocker, mais là, impossible de passer la carte mère à 133 Mhz, même en réduisant le ratio du processeur (sinon, il passerait de 550 à 730 Mhz ce qui ferait beaucoup), mais son plus gros handicap, je pense est l'absence de cache L3 (les 256 Ko de L2 à 550 Mhz ne sont pas aussi efficaces que le 1 Mo de L2 à 250 Mhz qui équipe le 500 de première génération).


----------



## Vanton (15 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Regarde bien le Ti comparé aux autres, leur seul point commun, c'est l'affinement, tout le reste diffère, charnière de l'écran, les interfaces, la forme du clavier, organisation de l'assemblage. Non, il y a bien eu deux designs différents de PowerMac G4, et trois on y ajoute les MacBook Pro (Ti, AluBook et Unibody). Le passage du plastique au métal n'est qu'anecdotique, d'ailleurs, un iBook G4 est tout à fait similaire à un PowerBook 12 pouces, leur assemblage est rigoureusement équivalent, de même pour les derniers MacBook, tout à fait similaires aux MacBook Pro "unibody". Même si on considère les premiers MacBook, ils ne sont pas très différents des AluBook, on pourrait même dire qu'ils représentent l'ultime évolution de ce design (par "design", on n'entend pas seulement le look, c'est un ensemble, avec l'organisation générale de la machine).
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, donc le même qu'un des miens … Dommage, parce que ce modèle est probablement le pire de la gamme : il est plus lent que le 500 de la génération précédente, à peine plus rapide que le 400. J'ai essayé d'overclocker le mien, rien à faire, et pourtant le G4 est un des processeurs les plus faciles à overclocker, mais là, impossible de passer la carte mère à 133 Mhz, même en réduisant le ratio du processeur (sinon, il passerait de 550 à 730 Mhz ce qui ferait beaucoup), mais son plus gros handicap, je pense est l'absence de cache L3 (les 256 Ko de L2 à 550 Mhz ne sont pas aussi efficaces que le 1 Mo de L2 à 250 Mhz qui équipe le 500 de première génération).



Sois gentil avec nos pauvres 550 MHz ! [emoji1]


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2020)

Exact le TI est à part, et c'est un alliage de titane pas de l'alu. A ne pas mélanger avec toute la suite jusqu'à aujourd'hui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai refait une installation propre du système dessus j’ai mis un 10.4 mais ça aurait pu être sympa de mettre le système 9 dessus.



Et qu'est-ce qui t'en empêche ? un "Dossier Système" de Mac OS 9 peut très bien cohabiter avec une version de Mac OS X, sur mon Titanium 1 Ghz, j'ai deux partitions, une avec 10.5 (Leopard) et 9.2.2, l'autre avec 10.2 (Jaguar) et 9.2.2. Que ça soit la préférence système Disque de démarrage d'OS X ou le Tableau de bord Démarrage d'OS 9, ils permettent tous deux de gérer les deux systèmes sur le même volume.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Juin 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Exact le TI est à part, et c'est un alliage de titane pas de l'alu. A ne pas mélanger avec toute la suite jusqu'à aujourd'hui.



D'accord, je n'ai pas utilisé les bons termes, désolé. 
Ce que je voulais dire c'est que le Titanium marque une vrai rupture dans la longue gamme des PowerBook, jusqu'ici en plastique gris/marron, c'est le premier avec un boitier métallique et c'est encore le cas aujourd'hui même si la gamme a subis pas mal de modification et a même été renommé MacBook lors du passage à Intel.


----------



## woz86 (16 Juin 2020)

Après sur le Titanium, est-ce que le châssis est entièrement en titane, car par rapport à l’aluminium, le coup de fabrication est plus important, travaillant dans le domaine de l’usinage, déjà le titane coûte plus cher niveau matière et même si le titane d’usine bien le coût est plus important car les temps d’usinage plus long par rapport à l’aluminium.


----------



## Louhans (16 Juin 2020)

j'en ai six.

y aurait un livre à écrire là dessus

je vais le faire d'ailleurs.

un texte, disons. d'une page.

je le fais cet après-midi


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Après sur le Titanium, est-ce que le châssis est entièrement en titane, car par rapport à l’aluminium, le coup de fabrication est plus important, travaillant dans le domaine de l’usinage, déjà le titane coûte plus cher niveau matière et même si le titane d’usine bien le coût est plus important car les temps d’usinage plus long par rapport à l’aluminium.



Le chassis est en titane, effectivement, d'où les problèmes de peinture fréquemment rencontrés sur ces machines (très difficile de faire tenir de la peinture sur le titane). Je me souviens lors de la sortie de ce modèle, un journaliste de NewYork a fait tomber le sien en traversant une rue, et un "Yellow Cab" a roulé dessus, une Checker Marathon d'environ 2 tonnes et demi. Rentré chez lui, il a constaté que la dalle était morte, mais en branchant un écran externe dessus, le PowerBook fonctionnait toujours.

Par contre, pour les générations précédentes, il y a bien eu rupture aussi, avec la seconde génération de G3 (Wallstreet et suivants), toujours en plastique, mais design déjà signé Jony Ives, et beaucoup d'astuces sur ces modèles que les précédents  n'avaient pas (processeur/mémoire, alimentation secteur/son et alimentation batterie/baie d'extensions sur cartes filles. caloduc pour le refroidissement …).


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2020)

Oui gpbonneau, mais pour moi, le Titanium est vraiment une gamme à part; Plastique avant, alu après.

Il faudrait vraiment que je m'en trouve un deuxième, si possible en bon état.


----------



## woz86 (17 Juin 2020)

Et un de plus, merci à @gpbonneau 






_*« Ah ah ah! You didn't say the magic word! »*_


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2020)

Mince, je n'avais jamais remarqué la présence d'un Quadra 700 dans Jurassic Park !


----------



## woz86 (17 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, je n'avais jamais remarqué la présence d'un Quadra 700 dans Jurassic Park !



Et oui ! 

Sur Wikipedia :

Un Macintosh Quadra 700 apparaît dans le film Jurassic Park, juste à côté d'une station Silicon Graphics. On y voit le geek local apparaître et dire « Ah ah ah! You didn't say the magic word! » aux personnes qui tentent d'y accéder sans connaître le mot de passe.


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2020)

Génial, j'ai aussi un Q700 dans un placard mais il faut le restaurer entièrement ...

C'est quand même le Mac que j'ai fait entrer à l'IUT Info de Dijon, où il n'y avait jamais eu de Mac avant !


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2020)

Tiens au passage, vous les prenez où vos piles 1/2AA pour LC et cie ? Est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont une durée de vie supérieure à d'autre et/ou qui coulent moins ?


----------



## Invité (17 Juin 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens au passage, vous les prenez où vos piles 1/2AA pour LC et cie ? Est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont une durée de vie supérieure à d'autre et/ou qui coulent moins ?


Sur eBay…
tout bêtement


----------



## Invité (17 Juin 2020)

Edit

Heu nan, c'était sur A-->Z 

Des Tadiran (les violettes) qui n'ont pas l'air mal et des Saft (les blanches et vertes)

Achat depuis +/- 1 an. Pas de soucis pour les deux marques


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2020)

Merci, c'est dommage qu'on ne trouve pas des eneloop rechargeable à ce format. Au moins ça ne coule pas ...


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Juin 2020)

J'utilise des Safts LS14250, sans soucis. Les dernières sont blanches avec une bande verte. 
Pour les autres je ne sais pas, j'ai eu des Tadiran sur des Mac que j'ai récupéré qui semblaient bien et des Maxwell qui avaient coulées... et aussi des vieilles Saft (celles à moitié verte et blanche).
Je les change systématiquement quand je récupère un vieux Mac et je les retire quand le Mac ne sert pas pendant longtemps.


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2020)

Tu as raison mais quand on stocke beaucoup de matos on a toujours tendance a en oublier ... bon j'ai refait le tour de mes 8 LC pour les enlever, heureusement aucune n'a coulé ...


----------



## woz86 (18 Juin 2020)

J’ai vu sur le net que sur certains modèles les utilisateurs ne pouvaient pas changer la pile.


----------



## dandu (18 Juin 2020)

J'utilise aussi des Saft sur Amazon pour les 1/2 AA sans soucis depuis des années.

Et pour les rares Mac avec d'autres versions (genre le gros blocs), on troiuve des adaptateurs pour mettre des piles AAA à la place. C'est pas forcément durable, mais au moins ça fonctionne quand on doit tester.


----------



## Invité (18 Juin 2020)

dandu a dit:


> J'utilise aussi des Saft sur Amazon pour les 1/2 AA sans soucis depuis des années.
> 
> Et pour les rares Mac avec d'autres versions (genre le gros blocs), on troiuve des adaptateurs pour mettre des piles AAA à la place. C'est pas forcément durable, mais au moins ça fonctionne quand on doit tester.


Tiens, tu as une adresse pour ces adaptateurs ?
Mes StarMax que j'espère pouvoir faire re-fonctionner utilisent ces piles presque carré pour du 4,5V


----------



## raymond Cunill (18 Juin 2020)

J'ai un MacbookPRO , un mac Mini , un Imac 21" , un imac G3 Bleu , un Powermac G4/400


----------



## raymond Cunill (18 Juin 2020)

J'utilise un Mac Book Pro , mais j'ai aussi un Imac 21" un mac Mini un Imac G3/350 Boule bleu un Powermac G4/400


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, tu as une adresse pour ces adaptateurs ?
> Mes StarMax que j'espère pouvoir faire re-fonctionner utilisent ces piles presque carré pour du 4,5V



Moi aussi j'utilise des piles AAA sur le 4400 et ceux de la série 6000/5000, à la place des piles Rayovac introuvables aujourd'hui.
J'achète des petits boitiers et je soude la prise des piles Rayovac sur les fils :







						KEESIN AAA 4.5V Holder Boîtier en plastique boîte de rangement de la batterie avec interrupteur ON / OFF et colliers de serrage auto-adhésifs (3 solts × 5 pièces): Amazon.fr: High-tech
					

Achetez KEESIN AAA 4.5V Holder Boîtier en plastique boîte de rangement de la batterie avec interrupteur ON / OFF et colliers de serrage auto-adhésifs (3 solts × 5 pièces): Amazon.fr ✓ Livraison & retours gratuits possibles (voir conditions)



					www.amazon.fr


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Juin 2020)

J'ai un Mac pro 5,1 mono-processeur combiné à un Mac book pro 13" de 2011 pour le transport.
Le Matos non-Apple mais sous Mac osx : HP pro book 6560b I5 15" de 2011.


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Moi aussi j'utilise des piles AAA sur le 4400 et ceux de la série 6000/5000, à la place des piles Rayovac introuvables aujourd'hui.
> J'achète des petits boitiers et je soude la prise des piles Rayovac sur les fils :
> Voir la pièce jointe 179149
> 
> ...


Ah, ok
Mais pourquoi souder ?
On peut récupérer la petite prise qui se branche sur la carte mère, non ?


----------



## Big Ben (20 Juin 2020)

J’ai un truc similaire à ce de gpbonneau pour ça je vous donne les infos prochainement, j’ai trouvé un boîtier 3xAAA avec interrupteur qui s’adapte à merveille pour trous fois rien (à conditions d’avoir les frais de port gratuits)

On pourrait imaginer faire une commande de groupe si besoin.

En gros le boîtier est déjà tout câblé il faut juste récupérer la coque plastique de la pile rayovac et son scratch pour les poser sur le boîtier. Facile, rapide et pas cher!


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Ah, ok
> Mais pourquoi souder ?
> On peut récupérer la petite prise qui se branche sur la carte mère, non ?



Oui, c'est ce que je fais,  je soude la prise des piles Rayovac sur les fils...
	

		
			
		

		
	





-> je coupe la prise qui est sur la pile et je la soude au bout des fils du petit boitier avec les pilles AAA.
Et je colle un scratch sur le boitier.


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que je fais,  je soude la prise des piles Rayovac sur les fils...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, oui, je n'avais pas bien lu.
Et après trop tard pour modifier… 
Ouah, même la gaine thermo est de la bonne couleur, ça c'est le sens du détail !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2020)

Bon, ben en ce qui me concerne, je pense que mon Ti 1 Ghz est en train de défuncter, la vidéo se trouble, ça ressemble à la Radeon 9000 Pro qui rend l'âme, à moins que ça ne soit la connexion écran. Faut que je trouve un écran DVI pour tester, mais c'est soit une carte mère, soit un écran à remplacer (il est impossible à démonter … Ou plutôt à remonter après démontage, tout est collé là dedans).


----------



## woz86 (24 Juillet 2020)

Mise à jour de ma collection d'ordinateurs :

Apple IIc
Apple IIe
Apple II GS (version ROM 1)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh SE 1/40
Macintosh SE30
Macintosh Performa 400
Macintosh LC475
Macintosh Quadra 700
Macintosh PowerPC 7100/66
Macintosh PowerPC 7100/80
iMac G3 Bondi Blue
iMac G4 15 pouces 
iMac G5
PowerBook 100
PowerBook 145b
PowerBook 150
PowerBook 165c
PowerBook Duo 230 + DuoDock II
PowerBook 1400c/133
PowerBook G4 Titanium
PowerBook G4 15 pouces
PowerBook G3 WallStreet PQD
PowerBook G3 Lombard
PowerBook G3 Pismo
iBook G3 Tangerine
iBook G3 Blueberry


----------



## Panpan9219 (14 Août 2020)

Modestement depuis que j'ai commencé avec le 6.5 il me reste mon G5, que je voudrais remettre en route (archives) et donc aujourd'hui, mac mini 12 go , Mac book pro rétina; Ipad mini,


----------



## woz86 (2 Septembre 2020)

Un nouveau vient d’arriver, en attendant sa mise en route :


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2020)

Water cooled ou non ?

En tous cas, pour l'hiver, c'est bien comme chauffage d'appoint !


----------



## woz86 (2 Septembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Water cooled ou non ?



On m’a déjà posé la question et pour l’instant à vrai dire, je ne sais pas.
Comment le savoir ?
J’ai vu des ventilateurs alors pour moi c’est à l’air.


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2020)

Le N° de série te donnera toutes les infos, pis MacTracker devrait en dire un peu plus, non ?
En tous cas, tu sauras exactement de quel modèle il s'agit.
Après ce n'est pas difficile de savoir si c'est un échangeur air/air ou liquide/air.

Au besoin tu demandes ici avec le modèle exact
(au besoin, j'ai les "apple manuals" de presque tous les modèles anciens)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2020)

Bon, de mon côté, j'ai du nouveau, ma collection de laptops s'agrandit, voilà où j'en suis aujourd'hui (par ordre chronologique, sauf erreur) :


PowerBook Duo 230
PowerBook 520
PowerBook 520c (Berthold l'a posté aujourd'hui, je ne l'ai pas encore, mais il arrive),
PowerBook 190
PowerBook 1400 cs
PowerBook 1400 cs, le même mais un peu mieux doté (Ram, HD)
iBook G3 Palourde Blueberry
iBook G3 Palourde Tangerine (arrivé aujourd'hui)
PowerBook G3 "Pismo"
iBook G3 "Dual USB" 12'
PowerBook G4 "Titanium" Gigabit ethernet (génération 2 du Ti)
PowerBook G4 "Titanium" 867 Mhz/1 Ghz (génération 4 du Ti)
PowerBook G4 "alu 12 pouces (un bitza fait de pièces de trois machines de 3 générations différentes*)
iBook G4 12' "late 2004"
Mac mini "Mid 2010" (le seul "desktop" de la collection)
Et toujours mes MacBook Pro et Air 2015. Je pense aussi bientôt récupérer un MacBook (blanc) Late 2009 ou Mid 2010, je ne sais pas exactement. Par contre, je n'ai plus mon MBP "Mid/Late 2007", je l'ai donné à ma fille adoptive au Cameroun, là bas, il est de nouveau "opérationnel", et non plus "collector". Ça laisse 16 Mac à la maison, 17 sous peu, et bientôt 18 (et pour les machines "de collection", elles couvrent une période de 18 ans, de 1992 à 2010) !  

(*) écran "early 2003", coque et topcase/clavier "late 2003" et carte mère mid 2004


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2020)

Non rien, fausse manip, sorry


----------



## woz86 (2 Septembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Le N° de série te donnera toutes les infos, pis MacTracker devrait en dire un peu plus, non ?
> En tous cas, tu sauras exactement de quel modèle il s'agit.
> Après ce n'est pas difficile de savoir si c'est un échangeur air/air ou liquide/air.
> 
> ...



C’est le modèle A1047 que j’ai :


----------



## Invité (3 Septembre 2020)

D'après MacTracker, c'est le premier G5 de 2003 donc air/air.


----------



## Herogei (3 Septembre 2020)

J'en ai 3


----------



## woz86 (3 Septembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> D'après MacTracker, c'est le premier G5 de 2003 donc air/air.


Ce n’est pas la deuxième version car d’après MacTracker il y a eu le modèle M9032 avant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2020)

A1047, c'est le modèle de juin 2004, qui se faisait en 2x1,8 Ghz, 2x2 Ghz, et 2x2,5 Ghz, refroidissement par air (de mémoire, le "liquid cooled" était un quad-core) !


----------



## CBi (3 Septembre 2020)

Ceux qui sont dans des cartons, ça compte?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2020)

Ceux qui sont dans les cartons, oui, ceux qui sont sur les cartons, non ! 

Après, si tu veux compléter ta collection, j'ai encore un carton d'iMac G4 15 pouces de première génération (rempli de revues Mac) !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2020)

Hello tout le monde, je passe juste pour dire que le 520c est arrivé ce matin, et qu'il fonctionne parfaitement … À condition d'utiliser l'alimentation de mon 520, c'est son bloc d'alimentation qui est en panne.


----------



## woz86 (4 Septembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À condition d'utiliser l'alimentation de mon 520, c'est son bloc d'alimentation qui est en panne.


En plus sur cette série la, c’est un alimentation spécifique, il me semble ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> En plus sur cette série la, c’est un alimentation spécifique, il me semble ?



Oui, mais comme j'en ai une, celle de mon 520 "pas c", qui est identique, ça va me laisser le temps d'ouvrir l'autre pour voir où le bât blesse (vu le bruit qu'il fait quand on essaie de le démarrer avec, je pense que seule une des deux tensions 16V est absente, celle à 1,5 A) ! La plus grosse difficulté sera d'ouvrir le boîtier sans trop l'abimer.


----------



## woz86 (4 Septembre 2020)

J’ai récupéré un Macintosh Classic récemment, une personne le vendait sur lbc, mais lorsqu’elle a voulu le refaire redémarrer, pas de son pas d’image et vous allez comprendre pourquoi.
Elle me l’a cédez gratuitement, j’ai juste payé les frais de port :











Je m’attaque au démontage et la surprise :







Oh une pile qui a couler :-(
J’ai fait le démontage complet de l’ordinateur avec un gros nettoyage de la coque, du clavier et de la souris.
J’ai jeté la carte mère, garder la carte fille qui était dessus, le disque dur je l’ai testé hier sur un autre ordinateur il tourne et s’arrête à plusieurs reprises et rien...
En tout cas j’ai toutes la documentation avec comme neuve blanche et même pas un poil jaunie, toutes les disquettes.
La coque va me servir à un autre projet...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Une Question lorsque vous dîtes combien de Mac vous demandez le nombres d'ordinateurs ?

iMac de 2017 iPhone 6, Maman iPad 2015, Papa iPhone 7


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Oh une pile qui a couler :-(


C'est quand même impressionnant de voir les dégâts que cela a engendré à coté !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (4 Septembre 2020)

Il y a de sacrés collectionneurs ! Après, quand on bricole, que les copains / collègues nous donnent régulièrement des machines à réparer, on finit par accumuler pas mal.
Mes macs :
3 en usage quotidien
4 fonctionnels, mais rangés, non utilisés

J'ai réduit mon stock (idem pour les PC non Apple, que j'avais par palettes) : je remets à flot les machines (RAM,SSD, nouvel OS, réparations éventuelles) et je les revends. J'ai l'avantage de vivre dans un pays où les machines restaurées de ce genre se vendent très très bien. Dans l'ensemble, je fais une marge plutôt confortable.
Par contre, certains modèles sont tellement emblématiques qu'on les garde... Pourquoi ? Je l'ignore, ce n'est pas rationnel et c'est sûrement très bien comme ça !


----------



## woz86 (4 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est quand même impressionnant de voir les dégâts que cela a engendré à coté !


Oui c’est clair, ça a cramer des composants.
Voici une photo du châssis :




Quand j’ai nettoyer la coque, j’avais même de l’oxydation au niveau des prises arrières que je n’ai même pas réussi à enlever.
Quand j’ai reçu l’ordinateur et je l’ai sorti du carton, j’ai vu des tâches marron au fond de celui-ci, je me suis dit, c’est mort direct et il avait les mêmes tâches marron à l’arrière de l’ordinateur.
J’ai nettoyer la carte mère mais ça n’a rien donné.


----------



## Fi91 (4 Septembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui c’est clair, ça a cramer des composants.
> Voici une photo du châssis :
> Voir la pièce jointe 190001
> 
> ...



J’ai eu le même problème sur un Macintosh Classic
Moi c’est seulement la carte mère qui était HS tout le reste fonctionnait.

J’ai traité la rouille, repeint, nouvelle carte mère et c’est reparti


----------



## woz86 (7 Septembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A1047, c'est le modèle de juin 2004, qui se faisait en 2x1,8 Ghz, 2x2 Ghz, et 2x2,5 Ghz, refroidissement par air (de mémoire, le "liquid cooled" était un quad-core) !



J’ai le modèle 2x2 GHz


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2020)

Un PowerBook G4 12 pouces viens s’ajouter aux autres, le Titanium et le 15 pouces.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Novembre 2020)

Il est chouette et en suberbe état. , le clavier me fait beaucoup penser au Mac book 12" de 2015 avec ses micros bordures à droite et à gauche.


----------



## Madalvée (11 Novembre 2020)

J'ai toujours le mien, l'écran fait vraiment palot mais utiliser Tiger est un plaisir.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2020)

J'ai toujours le mien aussi, je le trouve mignon ce petit portable , et très robuste.


----------



## Vanton (12 Novembre 2020)

Je cherche toujours un clavier pour le mien... [emoji22]


----------



## melaure (13 Novembre 2020)

Il faudrait que j'ajoute ce PB12" a ma collection


----------



## woz86 (13 Novembre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Il faudrait que j'ajoute ce PB12" a ma collection


On le trouve moins que le 15" ou le 17" a mon avis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> On le trouve moins que le 15" ou le 17" a mon avis.



Curieusement, mon impression est le contraire, je n'ai eu aucun problème pour en trouver trois (en panne, il est vrai, mais dont j'ai pu faire un en état de marche), alors que je n'ai jamais pu mettre la main sur un alubook de 15 ou 17 pouces (seulement deux Ti) en 15).

@ Gilles : patience, tu devrais récupérer le mien l'été ou l'automne prochain.


----------



## boutinjr02 (13 Décembre 2020)

Il y en a deux : un iMac 20" de 2009 et le MacBook Pro 15" 2010 de mon épouse. Le maximum atteint a été trois, lorsque j’avais aussi un MacBook blanc, pendant mes études universitaires. Je l’ai revendu par la suite.

Notez que malgré l’âge avancé de ces machines, nous les avons fait évoluer (c’était possible avec ces modèles) et offrent encore une prestation acceptable. 

Et puis, nous ne sommes pas totalement restés dans le passé : j’ai un iPad Pro 2017 et l’iPhone SE 2020. L’an prochain, ce sera au tour de ma douce moitié de s’équiper d’un iPad récent. J’ai dans l’idée de mettre à jour un Mac pour un modèle M1, mais je préfère attendre la deuxième vague.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieusement, mon impression est le contraire, je n'ai eu aucun problème pour en trouver trois (en panne, il est vrai, mais dont j'ai pu faire un en état de marche), alors que je n'ai jamais pu mettre la main sur un alubook de 15 ou 17 pouces (seulement deux Ti) en 15).
> 
> @ Gilles : patience, tu devrais récupérer le mien l'été ou l'automne prochain.


Le PB G4 15" (alu book) est le plus courant dans les annonces, et c'est le 17" qu'on voit le moins (c'était aussi le plus cher à l'époque). Entre les 2 on voit aussi des annonces pour le 12" assez souvent. 
Ce qui m'étonne, c'est le prix que certains en demande ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ce qui m'étonne, c'est le prix que certains en demande ;-)


Là, c'est le deuxième effet "collector", ce qui ne vaut pas grand-chose pour les connaisseurs, certains amateurs sont près à le payer très cher. Je me souviens que feu mon beau-père, qui collectionnait les voitures anciennes me mettait en garde contre ce phénomène, en 1985 ou86, il avait refusé une Peugeot 301 parfaitement restaurée, parce qu'il estimait que 20 000 F, c'était trop cher. Quelques semaine plus tard, un gamin a déboursé ce prix pour une 203 quasiment à l'état d'épave. Le problème, avec ce genre d'annonce, c'est que vu que certains sont près, ou peu s'en faut, à payer le prix demandé, les vendeurs n'hésitent pas à ajouter un zéro à l'étiquette. 

En tous cas, moi, je ne rentre pas dans ces plans, le seul Mac de ma collection que j'ai payé, c'est mon Duo 230, autrement plus rare qu'un PB G4 12', et je ne l'ai payé que 10 € sur une brocante (à la base le vendeur m'en demandait 30).


----------



## woz86 (13 Décembre 2020)

Dans les petites annonces type Le Bon Coin, c'est surtout le prix des Macintosh Classic qui me fait peur, j'en ai vu un HS, la personne la mis en en vente 200 euros, j'en ai vu un autre à 650 euros en état de fonctionnement.
J'ai pu voir aussi un Apple 2e à 4800 euros :-(


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Décembre 2020)

Et encore, personnellement je vois quasiment toutes les semaines une nouvelle annonce pour un Macintosh SE aux alentours de 200-400 Euros, vraiment aberrent. Le problème est surtout que des personnes qui ne s'y connaissent pas et veulent vendre leur vieux Macs vont rechercher sur le bon coin ou Ebay le prix de leur machine le plus haut et donc après on se retrouve avec un marcher avec des prix exorbitants


----------



## woz86 (14 Décembre 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Et encore, personnellement je vois quasiment toutes les semaines une nouvelle annonce pour un Macintosh SE aux alentours de 200-400 Euros, vraiment aberrent. Le problème est surtout que des personnes qui ne s'y connaissent pas et veulent vendre leur vieux Macs vont rechercher sur le bon coin ou Ebay le prix de leur machine le plus haut et donc après on se retrouve avec un marcher avec des prix exorbitants


La plupart du temps aussi les personnes qui les vendent ne savent même pas s’en servir.
Apple a la côte, alors ils pensent les vendre des prix fous, mais quand tu regardes bien les annonces, elles restent pendant des mois.
Après il y a aussi de bonnes affaires à faire.


----------



## Vanton (14 Décembre 2020)

Les iBook sont vendus un prix absurde aussi, assez fréquemment... Les gens n’hésitent pas à en demander 150 ou 200 balles, même quand leur état est très moyen. Alors qu’en cherchant un peu tu en trouves à 20 balles. 

Ce qui m’amuse c’est quand les gens essaient de les revendre comme des machines utilisables au quotidien... [emoji1] « parfait pour étudiant » Ahhh bah oui un iBook de 2002 il a l’âge de l’étudiant en question, ils ne peuvent que bien s’entendre !


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> La plupart du temps aussi les personnes qui les vendent ne savent même pas s’en servir.
> Apple a la côte, alors ils pensent les vendre des prix fous, mais quand tu regardes bien les annonces, elles restent pendant des mois.
> Après il y a aussi de bonnes affaires à faire.


Je suis d'accord, il y'a parfois de très bonnes affaires, par exemple j'ai récemment eu un Quadra 700 pour seulement 40 Euros!


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Décembre 2020)

Voici un exemple typique de prix vraiment trop cher: https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1895316350.htm 
Non mais sérieusement qui va l'acheter a un tel prix!


----------



## Vanton (14 Décembre 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Voici un exemple typique de prix vraiment trop cher: https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1895316350.htm
> Non mais sérieusement qui va l'acheter a un tel prix!



Oh personne. Il sera encore en vente dans 2 ans si le mec s’amuse à renouveler l’annonce


----------



## woz86 (14 Décembre 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Voici un exemple typique de prix vraiment trop cher: https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1895316350.htm
> Non mais sérieusement qui va l'acheter a un tel prix!


Oui je l’ai vu celui-ci, je pense qu’il n’est pas prêt de la vendre.


----------



## woz86 (14 Décembre 2020)

Celui-ci je l’adore et ça fait des mois qu’elle y est, il la renouvelle sans baisser le prix.




J’ai eu le même complet avec le double lecteur de disquette avec tout les livrets et disquettes d’origine pour 150€
On devrait faire un sujet avec toutes les plus belles annonces de lbc


----------



## daffyb (14 Décembre 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Voici un exemple typique de prix vraiment trop cher: https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1895316350.htm
> Non mais sérieusement qui va l'acheter a un tel prix!


J'ai vendu un 5300ce il y a 15 ans à 50€


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Décembre 2020)

Un 5300ce à 50€ je prends ;-)







Rob_93 a dit:


> Voici un exemple typique de prix vraiment trop cher: https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1895316350.htm
> Non mais sérieusement qui va l'acheter a un tel prix



Sur LBC ce genre d'annonce y reste très longtemps, ça ne se vend pas, mais ça a un effet boule de neige :-( du coup les gens essaient de vendre à des prix irréaliste des vieux Mac qu'ils auraient mis en déchèterie ou donnés la plupart du temps.

Pour ma part c'est surtout les vieux Mac 68K qui m'intéressent (les premiers PPC beige aussi), des machines qui ont déjà une trentaine d'années donc.

À fuir, les machines en panne ou "en bon état" mais éteintes sur les photos comme par hasard ("elles marchaient super bien la dernière fois que je l'ai allumé il y a... 10 ans"). Comme les SE avec le point d'interrogation à l'écran ("TBE, il y a juste le Système à re-intaller") = HD HS. Etc...
Tout ça c'est des réparations / remise en état / etc... du temps à y passer (et parfois des pièces à acheter) sans garantie du résultat, au risque de se retrouver avec un stock de pièces au lieu d'une machine fonctionnelle (et comme c'est toujours les mêmes qui s'usent...). À mon avis ça vaut pas grand chose.
Quand quelqu'un me demande combien vaut son vieux Mac en panne, je lui répond : "Si tu veux avoir une chance de le revoir en marche, donnes-le moi ;-) si je n'y arrive pas au moins il servira peut-être à en sauver un autre". C'est le cas de la plupart des Mac de ma collection 

Pour les machines qui fonctionnent mais dans leur jus, la base est plus saine mais il faut agir vite (condos, piles, etc...) et la aussi c'est du temps à y passer avec souvent des pb à la clef (casse au démontage, panne au remontage, etc...).
Donc, sauf machine exceptionnelle, 20 à 50 euros suivant la machine c'est bien (après ça dépend aussi des accessoires qui sont avec).

Pour les machines restaurées, là ça dépend du travail effectué et aussi du coup de coeur que tu peux avoir pour une machine particulière (nostalgie quand tu nous tiens  Le principal c'est que tu puisse t'en servir sans soucis (rétro-gaming par exemple).


----------



## woz86 (14 Décembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Sur LBC ce genre d'annonce y reste très longtemps, ça ne se vend pas, mais ça a un effet boule de neige :-( du coup les gens essaient de vendre à des prix irréaliste des vieux Mac qu'ils auraient mis en déchèterie ou donnés la plupart du temps.


Je pense qu’à une certaine époque récupérer des Mac étaient beaucoup plus facile que maintenant, l’image d’Apple auprès des gens, ils pensent que les vieux Macintosh sont des pièces rares.


gpbonneau a dit:


> À fuir, les machines en panne ou "en bon état" mais éteintes sur les photos comme par hasard ("elles marchaient super bien la dernière fois que je l'ai allumé il y a... 10 ans"). Comme les SE avec le point d'interrogation à l'écran ("TBE, il y a juste le Système à re-intaller") = HD HS. Etc...


J’ai récupérer gratuitement un Classic comme cela, "il fonctionnait avant", quand je l’ai sorti du carton et vu des traces marron au fond de celle-ci...
Mais il était complet et là en très bon état esthétiquement et en plus avec le carton d’origine, documentations, disquettes, autocollants...







Je dois finir de le rénover.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Donc, sauf machine exceptionnelle, 20 à 50 euros suivant la machine c'est bien (après ça dépend aussi des accessoires qui sont avec).


Le PowerBop, je l’ai eu pour 50€, un 520c pour 40€ et le 190cs avec tout le tas d’accessoires que j’avais posté ici et dont @dandu a récupérer une souris 3 boutons je l’avais payé 50€.


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je pense qu’à une certaine époque récupérer des Mac étaient beaucoup plus facile que maintenant, l’image d’Apple auprès des gens, ils pensent que les vieux Macintosh sont des pièces rares.
> 
> J’ai récupérer gratuitement un Classic comme cela, "il fonctionnait avant", quand je l’ai sorti du carton et vu des traces marron au fond de celle-ci...
> Mais il était complet et là en très bon état esthétiquement et en plus avec le carton d’origine, documentations, disquettes, autocollants...
> ...


Wow, j'adorerais un jour avoir un Macintosh ou Power Macintosh encore dans sa boite d'origine avec tous les accessoires... Mais c'est tellement rare d'en trouver complet avec un carton en bon état et en plus ils coutent toujours une blinde! Comment tu as récupéré celui ci?


----------



## woz86 (14 Décembre 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Comment tu as récupéré celui ci?


Une personne qui voulais le vendre sur lbc, mais au moment de l’allumer chez elle, pas de son pas d’image, alors au lieu de le mettre à la déchèterie, elle me l’a céder gratuitement, j’ai juste payé les frais de port.


----------



## woz86 (14 Décembre 2020)

Et voici le petit dernier, un Macintosh SE M5010 Two 800k Drives.
Mais le deuxième lecteur de disquette a été supprimé pour y mettre à la place un disque dur (HS), il faut que je trouve un lecteur 800k pour le remettre d’origine.


----------



## daffyb (15 Décembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un 5300ce à 50€ je prends ;-)


vendu il y a 15 ans à une école primaire à qui on avait volé un PowerBook encore moins bien.
Je m'en suis servi jusqu'en 2001 et revendu en 2004/2005 50€.
Il tournait très bien, quoi que un peu lent tout de même sous MacOS 8.6
Il était équipé d'une seconde carte graphique/Ethernet 10MB, du grand luxe !
L'écran était d'une qualité exceptionnelle à l'époque, du 800x600 en matrice active.
Si mes souvenir sont bons, il coutait, neuf à sa sortie, 36000 Fr et je l'avais acheté d'occasion à 6500 Fr.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2020)

Tiens, j'avais jamais tilté, le 5300 a la même carrosserie que le 190 !


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, j'avais jamais tilté, le 5300 a la même carrosserie que le 190 !


Oui c'est le même, à la carte mère prés et aussi l'écran, bien mieux, surtout celui du 5300ce.




__





						PowerBook190
					

PowerBook 190 & 5300




					gpbmaccollection.online.fr
				




Le 3400c/G3 Kanga reprend aussi aussi une partie des éléments du 190/5300, comme le clavier, le trackpad, le repose-mains, châssis du HD, etc.. mais il est plus grand (derrière le clavier pour accepter un lecteur CD et un écran plus grand).




__





						PowerBook3400
					

PowerBook 3400 & G3 Kanga




					gpbmaccollection.online.fr


----------



## Fi91 (18 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Et voici le petit dernier, un Macintosh SE M5010 Two 800k Drives.
> Mais le deuxième lecteur de disquette a été supprimé pour y mettre à la place un disque dur (HS), il faut que je trouve un lecteur 800k pour le remettre d’origine.
> Voir la pièce jointe 204911
> Voir la pièce jointe 204913
> Voir la pièce jointe 204915


pareil, gpbonneau m’a fourni la pièce pour mettre en place le 2ème lecteur 
J’ai récupéré un lecteur 
Il manque plus que vissé les 2 pièce ensembles

mais en ce moment, je suis en train de rénové la pièce où je vais mettre ma collection


----------



## woz86 (18 Décembre 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> je suis en train de rénové la pièce où je vais mettre ma collection


Des photos une fois fini


----------



## woz86 (21 Décembre 2020)

Encore un petit nouveau qui vient d’arriver aujourd’hui :







Un léger petit nettoyage et ça va être bon ;-)


----------



## dandu (22 Décembre 2020)

Une carte USB, une Radeon (?), une "personality" avec les entrées vidéo, c'est pas mal.


----------



## woz86 (22 Décembre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Une carte USB, une Radeon (?), une "personality" avec les entrées vidéo, c'est pas mal.


Voici sa configuration :

G3 300 Mhz
320 Mo de mémoire vive
20 Go de disque dur IDE
Carte ATI Radeon 9200 128 Mo
Carte USB 2 ports
Un lecteur Zip et un lecteur CD
Mac OS 9.2.2

J’en rechercher un comme cela avec lecteur Zip et USB.


----------



## Fi91 (26 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Encore un petit nouveau qui vient d’arriver aujourd’hui :
> Voir la pièce jointe 205867
> Voir la pièce jointe 205869
> 
> Un léger petit nettoyage et ça va être bon ;-)


J’ai exactement le même
J’ai celui ci et un g3 tour horizontal


----------



## Fi91 (29 Décembre 2020)

Nouveau accessoire que je voulais depuis un moment 
Un petit trackpad ADB 
Je l’ai testé sur un macintosh Classic.


----------



## woz86 (29 Décembre 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> Nouveau accessoire que je voulais depuis un moment
> Un petit trackpad ADB
> Je l’ai testé sur un macintosh Classic.


J’en ai vu un sur eBay il me semble.
Tu l’a pris ou ?


----------



## Fi91 (29 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’en ai vu un sur eBay il me semble.
> Tu l’a pris ou ?


Sur eBay


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2021)

Sur le G3, j’ai mis une clef USB, mais il ne l’a reconnais pas.
Il y a un paramètre ou un endroit où aller pour afficher les dossiers de la clef ?


----------



## Fi91 (4 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur le G3, j’ai mis une clef USB, mais il ne l’a reconnais pas.
> Il y a un paramètre ou un endroit où aller pour afficher les dossiers de la clef ?


De mémoire non , quand j’ai inséré une clé usb Elle s’est affiché


----------



## dandu (4 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur le G3, j’ai mis une clef USB, mais il ne l’a reconnais pas.
> Il y a un paramètre ou un endroit où aller pour afficher les dossiers de la clef ?



T'as installé les pilotes ? Par défaut, de mémoire, Mac OS met pas les pilotes USB. Dans les infos systèmes, tu dois avoir l'USB, pour voir si la machine a bien détecté la carte (et la clé)


----------



## woz86 (4 Janvier 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Dans les infos systèmes, tu dois avoir l'USB, pour voir si la machine a bien détecté la carte (et la clé)


J’y regarderai pour voir si la clé et la carte son détecter ou non.


----------



## woz86 (12 Janvier 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Dans les infos systèmes, tu dois avoir l'USB, pour voir si la machine a bien détecté la carte (et la clé)


J’ai mis une clef USB et dans les informations système, il y a bien dans les périphériques la carte USB, mais elle ne s’affiche pas sur le bureau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2021)

Tu as mis les extensions système ?

Bon, pour recoller "in-topic", l'arrivée hier du MBP 17 pouces de flotow porte le nombre de Mac à la maison à 17 (dont deux "hors collection, mes machines principales). Je ne parle là que des machines opérationnelles, car depuis que mon Titanium 1 Ghz m'a lâché, il y a aussi deux "épaves", le dit Ti et un iMac G4 15 "USB2", plus diverses machines en pièces détachées, des "donneuses d'organes".

La liste des 15 "collectors" :


PowerBook Duo 230
PowerBook 520
PowerBook 520c
PowerBook 190
PowerBook 1400 cs (x2)
PowerBook G3 "Pismo 500"
iBook G3 "Clamshell" (x2, un "Tangerine" et un "Blueberry")
PowerBook G4 "Titanium" 550 Mhz
iBook G3 "Dual USB" à 500 Mhz
PowerBook G4 12 pouces à 1,33 Ghz
iBook G4 12 pouces à 1,2 Ghz
MacBook Pro 17 pouces C2D à 2,33 Ghz, de 2006
Mac mini 2010 (C2D à 2,4 Ghz)
Et les "hors collection" :

MacBook Air 13 pouces Dual core i7 à 2,2 Ghz (Early 2015, sous OS XI "Big Sur")
MacBook Pro 15 pouces Quad Core i7 à 2,5 Ghz (Mid 2015 sous OS X "Mojave" pour cause d'applications 32 bits trop onéreuses à mettre à jour … Quand mises à jour il y a)


----------



## woz86 (5 Février 2021)

J’ai fait de nouveau essai avec une clé USB sur le PowerMac G3 et selon son format de formatage soit il le lit ou il ne le lit pas.
Sachant que je le formâtes avec une machine sous Mac OS Big Sur.
Quel est le format à choisir pour des modèles comme le G3 pour qu’il lise correctement ?
Exfat ???


----------



## daffyb (5 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai fait de nouveau essai avec une clé USB sur le PowerMac G3 et selon son format de formatage soit il le lit ou il ne le lit pas.
> Sachant que je le formâtes avec une machine sous Mac OS Big Sur.
> Quel est le format à choisir pour des modèles comme le G3 pour qu’il lise correctement ?
> Exfat ???


certainement pas du ExFat 
Du HFS+ non journalisé avec table de partition Apple


----------



## woz86 (5 Février 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Du HFS+ non journalisé avec table de partition Apple


Quand je vais dans utiliser de disque, je n’ai que c’est quatre choix :


----------



## dandu (6 Février 2021)

MS-DOS ou Mac OS étendu. Et faut vérifier que le schéma de partition est bien MBR (et pas GUID)


----------



## woz86 (13 Février 2021)

dandu a dit:


> MS-DOS ou Mac OS étendu. Et faut vérifier que le schéma de partition est bien MBR (et pas GUID)


J'ai formater une clef USB sur mon Mac mini en Mac OS étendu et en schéma de partition MBR et lorsque je la met sur mon PowerMac G3 Tower il veut la formater :




Après dans le tableau de bord j'ai ceci :








Quel peut être le problème de lecture des clefs USB ? Un driver ?


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J'ai formater une clef USB sur mon Mac mini en Mac OS étendu et en schéma de partition MBR et lorsque je la met sur mon PowerMac G3 Tower il veut la formater :
> 
> Après dans le tableau de bord j'ai ceci :
> 
> ...


Il faut utiliser la Table de Partition Apple, c'est le schéma de partition utilisé par les PowerPC, jusqu'en 2006.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sinon, tu formates ta clé sur le G3.


----------



## woz86 (26 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il faut utiliser la Table de Partition Apple, c'est le schéma de partition utilisé par les PowerPC, jusqu'en 2006.


J’ai formater une clé USB avec la table de partition Apple sur mon Mac Mini M1 et je l’ai essayé sur le PowerMac G3 et c’est bon ça fonctionne, impeccable ;-)


----------



## pac24 (14 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais si ce fil d'échange est toujours d'actualité sur la collection mais j'ai un 15" studio display (Cube G4) en bon état avec son carton d'origine et un adaptateur Formac ( pour le brancher via DVI).
Qui en veut ?


----------



## woz86 (14 Mai 2021)

pac24 a dit:


> Je ne sais si ce fil d'échange est toujours d'actualité sur la collection mais j'ai un 15" studio display (Cube G4) en bon état avec son carton d'origine et un adaptateur Formac ( pour le brancher via DVI).
> Qui en veut ?


Je serai intéressé après tu as section pour les dons.


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2021)

oulala, ce thread à bientôt 20 ans… faudrait que je remette ma liste a jour !
même si je ne sais plus bien quoi faire de toute ces vieilleries☺️


----------



## woz86 (23 Mai 2021)

ficelle a dit:


> même si je ne sais plus bien quoi faire de toute ces vieilleries☺️


Tu as une section dons


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2021)

ficelle a dit:


> oulala, ce thread à bientôt 20 ans… faudrait que je remette ma liste a jour !
> même si je ne sais plus bien quoi faire de toute ces vieilleries☺️


Ah ça, si ça peut t'arranger, je veux bien venir te contaminer avec mon virus de la collectionite (d'autant que si on relit le premier post du topic, tu n'es pas totalement étranger à sa création) ! 


woz86 a dit:


> Tu as une section dons


Dit-il pour rendre un service totalement désintéressé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La liste des 15 "collectors" :
> 
> 
> PowerBook Duo 230
> ...



Mise à jour, dans la liste des "collectors", ajouter :


PowerBook G4 15 pouces à 1,25 Ghz,
iBook G4 14 pouces à 1,42 Ghz,
MacBook Pro 17 pouces C2D à 2,33 Ghz (Late 2006),
MacBook "Alu" C2D à 2,4 Ghz.
Et dans les "hors collection (je l'ai depuis un bail, mais il est en prêt, je l'avais oublié) :

- MacBook Air 13 pouces, dual core i5 à 1,4 Ghz (2014).

Et pour les "iBidules" :

iPhone 8, 64 Go,
iPhone XS, 256 Go,
iPad mini 4 "WiFi", 128 Go,
iPad Air 2 "WiFi", 128 Go.


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2021)

ma liste a jour attendra, mais j’ai quand même eu une journée vintage avec la remise en route d’un iMac g4 700 de 2002 qui tourne sous 10.5.8 et 9.2.2… j’en ai profité pour relancer Myth 2…
Ensuite clonage d’un 10.4.11 sur un Cube 450 mhz depuis un disque Firewire bootable… et utilisation de vieilles app sous Classic. 
Cette machine couplée à un studio display est toujours aussi magique 20 ans plus tard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2021)

ficelle a dit:


> ma liste a jour attendra, mais j’ai quand même eu une journée vintage avec la remise en route d’un iMac g4 700 de 2002 qui tourne sous 10.5.8 et 9.2.2… j’en ai profité pour relancer Myth 2…


Ah, c'est le premier Mac que j'ai eu neuf, mon épouse me l'avait offert pour mes 50 ans. auparavant tous mes Mac étaient soit d'occasion, soit "déstockage by Brooker" (modèle d'expo)


----------



## woz86 (5 Juin 2021)

Je viens d’ajouter à ma collection de PowerBook un modèle 540c (j’avais déjà le 520c).
Celle-ci possède 36Mo de mémoire (le maximum) et tourne avec Mac OS 8.1 (le système maximum de ce modèle).







	

		
			
		

		
	
Autour du trackpad, il y a des traces d’usure, c’était un ordinateur professionnel car celui-ci possède une étiquette que je vais bien m’amuser à enlever sur son capot :-(


----------



## Le Belge (28 Juin 2021)

Hello,

Pour ma part: 


Macintosh Plus 1mb
Powerbook 5300CS
iMac G3 à tiroir vert
iMac G3 mange disque bleu
iMac G3 mange disque Flower Power (mon préféré)
iMac G4 Tournesol 15"
iMac G4 Tournesol 17"
iMac G5 20" blanc (Assez rare, avec iSight)
iMac Intel 17" blanc
eMac 17"
PowerMac G5 1,8 ghz
PowerMac G5 2x2,2 ghz

Certains modèles sont dans leur boite d'origine.

Et ma machine de tous les jours: un Macbook pro 15 touch bar. 

Pour le moment je recherche l'iBook G3 Lime. Pas simple à trouver en bon état ...


----------



## woz86 (28 Juin 2021)

Le Belge a dit:


> Pour le moment je recherche l'iBook G3 Lime. Pas simple à trouver en bon état ...


Comme celui-ci :







Je confirme, il n'est pas facile à trouver et en bon état encore moins.
J'ai eu de la chance de le trouver, il n'y a pas longtemps.


----------



## Le Belge (28 Juin 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Comme celui-ci :
> Voir la pièce jointe 231205
> Voir la pièce jointe 231207
> 
> ...






Là tu me fais mal...


----------



## Le Belge (28 Juin 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Comme celui-ci :
> Voir la pièce jointe 231205
> Voir la pièce jointe 231207
> 
> ...





Je cherche aussi l'iMac G3 Blue Dalmatian pour aller avec mon Flower Power. Encore plus difficile à trouver que l'iBook G3 Lime...
Bref, encore des heures et des heures à chercher


----------



## woz86 (28 Juin 2021)

Le Belge a dit:


> Là tu me fais mal...


Désolé


----------



## Invité (28 Juin 2021)

Le Belge a dit:


> Là tu me fais mal...


Il est vicieux, t'inquiète…


----------



## Kolof (20 Juillet 2021)

À une époque j'ai eu parallèlement un iMac DV 400, un Power Mac G4, un G3 beige et un Macintosh Classic. Et ma fille avait un iMac Flower Power. Je n'ai plus rien de tout cela, tout revendu à un moment donné. Je m'en mords encore aujourd'hui les cojones, au moins pour l'iMac DV et le Macintosh Classic.


----------



## woz86 (29 Septembre 2021)

Bon ce n’est pas un Mac que j’ai ajouté à ma collection, mais un produit Apple quand même, qui est un eMate 300, une curiosité que j’ai hâte de découvrir et qui a été conçu à la base pour le monde de l’éducation (aux États-Unis).







Évidement l’OS est en anglais, mais j’ai de la chance de l’avoir eu avec la documentation ainsi que le CDROM.










Si certains d’entre vous, ont ou ce sont servi de cette machine, je suis preneur d’informations ;-)


----------



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2021)

J'en ai un, j'aime beaucoup. Quel genre d'information as-tu besoin ?

C'est un Newton à l'horizontale. Es-tu déjà famille de l'environnement ?

Le plus compliqué aujourd'hui, c'est de le connecter à un ordinateur pour transférer des applications. Mais tu dois avoir un ordi sous OS 9 qui a encore une prise DIN si je ne me trompe pas.

Tu peux trouver quasiment la totalité des applications Newton sur le net.

le mieux est de commencer ici : http://www.unna.org


----------



## dandu (29 Septembre 2021)

On peut le gérer sur un ordinateur récent sans trop de soucis. Faut un adaptateur USB vers série et un adaptateur DE9 vers miniDIN 8 (genre un câble d'époque) mais c'est pas trop compliqué. On peut même surfer direct dessus en Wi-Fi ou Ethernet.

On trouve assez facilement des données à envoyer, ça reste un Newton, c'est bien supporté, même maintenant.


----------



## woz86 (29 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Es-tu déjà famille de l'environnement ?


J'ai un Newton 100, mais je ne m'en suis pas trop servi car l'écran fonctionne mal.



gwen a dit:


> Le plus compliqué aujourd'hui, c'est de le connecter à un ordinateur pour transférer des applications. Mais tu dois avoir un ordi sous OS 9 qui a encore une prise DIN si je ne me trompe pas.


Oui, j'ai ce qu'il faut dans ma collection, ça ne devrait pas être un problème ;-)


----------



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J'ai un Newton 100, mais je ne m'en suis pas trop servi car l'écran fonctionne mal.
> 
> 
> Oui, j'ai ce qu'il faut dans ma collection, ça ne devrait pas être un problème ;-)


Comme ce modele est basé sur le Newton 2100, la différence est assez grande avec le Newton 100, sans être non plus le grand saut. C'est surtout plus performant. Les applications sont assez nombreuses et le mieux est de faire une tour sur les archives de UNNA. Tu as de quoi remplir la bestiole très rapidement. 

As tu une carte mémoire pour  y placer des logiciels et fichiers ?

Personnellement, j'utilise Avail Works, qui est un logiciel de mise en page assez performant pour le Newton. 
Tu as aussi HexPaint, comme son nom l'indique, qui permet de dessiner. 
J'ai également beaucoup utilisé le ModPlayer pour jouer des musiques midi. C'est amusant.
Pour mes besoins e tableur, j'utilise QuickFigure.
Et bien sur, j'ai mis le Tricorder de Star Trek sur mes Newton. mais je ne me rappelle plus si c'est compatible avec l'eMate.


----------



## woz86 (29 Septembre 2021)

dandu a dit:


> n peut le gérer sur un ordinateur récent sans trop de soucis. Faut un adaptateur USB vers série et un adaptateur DE9 vers miniDIN 8 (genre un câble d'époque) mais c'est pas trop compliqué. On peut même surfer direct dessus en Wi-Fi ou Ethernet.
> 
> On trouve assez facilement des données à envoyer, ça reste un Newton, c'est bien supporté, même maintenant.


J'ai vu qu'il y avait des carte PCMCIA Bluetooth.

Après pour surfer en wifi tu fais comment ?


----------



## woz86 (29 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> As tu une carte mémoire pour y placer des logiciels et fichiers ?


Non je n'en ai pas, il faudrait que j'en trouve une.


----------



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'il y avait des carte PCMCIA Bluetooth.


Oui, la Pico. j'en ai une. Mais c'est galère. J'ai du l'utiliser une ou deux fois  


woz86 a dit:


> Après pour surfer en wifi tu fais comment ?


La, je n'ai jamais fait. Il y a une liste de cartes compatibles. Mais cela ne sert plus à grand chose aujourd'hui.




__





						List of WiFi cards compatible with Apple Newton 2×00 and eMate 300 | APPLE NEWTON
					






					applenewton.co.uk


----------



## woz86 (30 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> As tu une carte mémoire pour y placer des logiciels et fichiers ?
> 
> Personnellement, j'utilise Avail Works, qui est un logiciel de mise en page assez performant pour le Newton.
> Tu as aussi HexPaint, comme son nom l'indique, qui permet de dessiner.
> ...


Il faut une carte mémoire spécifique aux Newton ? Car j'ai lu sur internet qu'il était possible de mettre des cartes flash ATA avec un pilote ATA.

Les logiciels sont au format .pkg, il y a une procédure pour l'installation ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2021)

Pour les cartes, je n'ai jamais testé autre chose que les cartes officiels. Mais c'est vrais que ça serait interesant de tester autre chose.

Pour les paquets d'installation, il suffit de les envoyer sur le Newton avec le *Newton Connection Kit *ou* X-Port*. Mais je ne sais pas ou trouver ce dernier aujourd'hui. Personnellement, je doit l'avoir quelque part, mais il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas ouvert mes sauvegarde de Newton et je n'ai plus de Mac avec connecteur DIN.


----------



## woz86 (30 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Pour les paquets d'installation, il suffit de les envoyer sur le Newton avec le *Newton Connection Kit *ou* X-Port*. Mais je ne sais pas ou trouver ce dernier aujourd'hui. Personnellement, je doit l'avoir quelque part, mais il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas ouvert mes sauvegarde de Newton et je n'ai plus de Mac avec connecteur DIN.


Avec l'eMate, j'ai eu le CD de Connectivity CD ou il y a le Newton Connection Kit que j'ai installé sur mon Power Macintosh G3 qui tourne sous OS 9.
Et dans le lot, j'ai eu aussi le câble DIN.

Ce matin, j'ai fais quelques essais de la reconnaissance d'écriture qui fonctionne très bien (en anglais bien sur) et j'ai un peu explorer la machine.
Elle n'a pas du beaucoup servir, car elle est quasiment neuve, il n'y a aucune trace d'usure.
J'ai lu sur internet que des machines étaient arrivées en France pour démonstration car principalement prévue à la base pour le monde de l'éducation aux Etats-Unis.


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J'ai lu sur internet que des machines étaient arrivées en France pour démonstration car principalement prévue à la base pour le monde de l'éducation aux Etats-Unis.


J'ai vu ces eMate pour la première fois à Apple Expo. Juste avant leur arrêt par Steve Jobs. Je n'avais même pas de Newton à ce moment-là. J'étais subjugué par ce petit ordinateur de couleur verte. Pour moi, une révolution était en marche. Peu de temps après, je me suis offert un Newton 2100 que j'ai gardé des années et que je trimbalais partout avec moi. J'ai dû le revendre pour des questions de finance. J'ai quand même toujours un eMate, un 130 en parfait état, qui est depuis mon Newton principal du fait de sa taille plus compacte que le 2100 et plusieurs anciens modèles comme le tout premier de Sharp.

Ce que j’apprécie particulièrement, c’est que les tracés sont vectoriels. Il est donc possible de dessiner et exporter ses créations pour les imprimer sans perte.

Le truc que j’ai adoré sur le Newtion, c’est son copier-coller. Tu glisses une sélection sur le bord de l’écran, ça en fait une copie, qui reste visuellement scotchée sur l’écran et que tu peux glisser ailleurs pour le coller. Je n’ai jamais compris pourquoi ça n’a pas été repris sur l’iPhone.


----------



## woz86 (2 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, la Pico. j'en ai une. Mais c'est galère. J'ai du l'utiliser une ou deux fois


Il y en avait une sur le bon coin que je viens d'acheter.

Il faudrait que je me trouve une carte pour mettre une carte SIM, car j'ai vu qu'il était possible d'envoyer des SMS depuis l'eMate, ça peu être fun ;-)


----------



## Gwen (2 Octobre 2021)

Wahoo, ça, je ne savais pas.


----------



## woz86 (3 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Wahoo, ça, je ne savais pas.


@dandu doit bien connaître cela ;-)


----------



## dandu (3 Octobre 2021)

Ben même les Mac de l'époque. Dans le pire des cas, en infrarouge avec les téléphones


----------



## woz86 (8 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, la Pico. j'en ai une. Mais c'est galère. J'ai du l'utiliser une ou deux fois


J'ai reçu la carte Pico, mais par contre il me manque sur l'eMate l'icône Bluetooth Setup :







Il faut que je regarde sur le cd que j'ai eu avec l'eMate si je peux le mettre.


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2021)

Mince. C'est vrais que je ne me rappelle plus si j'avais testé la mienne sur eMate ou pas. :-(


----------



## woz86 (27 Octobre 2021)

Je viens d'ajouter deux machines à ma collection, la première est un Macintosh LC630 :






Il possède le maximum en RAM avec 36Mo et tourne sous Mac OS 8.1 :






Et dans ses entrailles, il y a une carte ethernet Apple :


----------



## woz86 (28 Octobre 2021)

Et voici le deuxième, un PowerMac G4 Graphite en 500Mhz avec un lecteur Zip 100.




Il manque un peu de mémoire, car il n’a que 256Mo, je vais le booster à 1,5Go.
Il tourne sous Mac OS10.2, mais je vais sans doute le remettre en Mac OS9 pour qu’il soit plus réactif.


----------



## woz86 (31 Octobre 2021)

Et un second PowerMac G4 mais cette fois ci un QuickSilver avec l’option du lecteur Zip 250, pas courant.




Lui aussi va avoir besoin d’être booster car il n’a que 128Mo de mémoire et tourne sous Mac OS 10.4


----------



## Wotan7 (31 Octobre 2021)

Certains ici ont de très belles (et anciennes) machines ! Impressionnant.

J'ai 5 Mac à la maison, dont seulement 2 fonctionnent normalement.







Un MacBook de 2008 (fonctionne uniquement sur secteur)
Un MacBook Pro de 2012 (ne fonctionne plus)
Un MacBook Pro de fin 2017 (ne fonctionne plus ; j'ai renversé ma tasse de café dessus)
Un MacBook Air de 2020
Un iMac 24 pouces, qui fait office d'ordinateur principal.

Honnêtement, j'ai un coup de cœur pour le MacBook Air M1 qui est à mes yeux le portable le plus réussi d'Apple d'un point de vue esthétique. Léger, compact, puissant, extrêmement bien profilé, et puis cet aluminium...


----------



## woz86 (18 Janvier 2022)

Un petit nouveau vient de s’ajouter à ma collection :
Un Macintosh 512k HyperDrive 







Il va passer par la case nettoyage et démontage, car en l’essayant la disquette était bloqué, le lecteur va recevoir une révision mais j’en ai un aussi externe à tester :




Et j’ai eu aussi les disquettes originales et une jolie cassette audio :




D’autres photos à venir…


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Janvier 2022)

moi j'aimerais un iMac Tournesol avec macOS Monterey pour ma fille. malheureusement ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## Furo (19 Janvier 2022)

@woz86 Oh mais c'est toi I Am Seb sur Twitter !!


----------



## woz86 (19 Janvier 2022)

Furo a dit:


> @woz86 Oh mais c'est toi I Am Seb sur Twitter !!


Oui


----------



## woz86 (21 Janvier 2022)

Aujourd’hui j’ai effectué un nettoyage complet de tout les plastiques du Macintosh 512k, le nettoyage de la carte mère et le nettoyage et graissage des lecteurs de disquettes.













Avec le système original :






L’ensemble complet :


----------



## woz86 (21 Janvier 2022)

J’ai eu aussi avec la machine, deux boîtes de disquettes Feed Mac si certains connaissent.


----------



## Invité (21 Janvier 2022)

Très beau nettoyage, on voit que tu as l'habitude !
Je ne connais pas cet ustensile, il permet de charger des D7 comme un chargeur de CD ?


----------



## woz86 (21 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne connais pas cet ustensile, il permet de charger des D7 comme un chargeur de CD ?


Non c’est une simple boîte de rangement pour disquettes


----------



## Sev_X (21 Janvier 2022)

Wotan7 a dit:


> Certains ici ont de très belles (et anciennes) machines ! Impressionnant.
> 
> J'ai 5 Mac à la maison, dont seulement 2 fonctionnent normalement.
> 
> ...


Sur cinq ordinateurs seuls deux fonctionnent ?! Ça se trouve c’est réparable assez facilement 
Sinon mon père en a une bonne collection, j’irai y jeter un œil. Il y a quelques belles surprises aussi avec de très vieux Mac.


----------



## woz86 (2 Février 2022)

Et un deuxième Macintosh 512k vient d’arriver.
Celui est à vérifier car il n’a pas l’air de s’allumer, un démontage va être prévu prochainement pour faire un nettoyage complet ;-)


----------



## teo (16 Février 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Je viens d'ajouter deux machines à ma collection, la première est un Macintosh LC630 :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 244039
> 
> ...



Mon premier Mac ! Je me souviens de la couv' de SVMac je crois qui l'appelait "La bombe multimédia"  
j'avais la carte TV, 20 Mo de RAM et un DD de 350 Mo, l'écran 15" multisync, l'imprimante Stylemachin.
J'arrivais à faire tourner XPress 3.31 Illustrator 3.2 et Photoshop 3 en même temps  Ils tenaient les uns et les autres… sur une ou deux disquettes  C'est avec ce Mac que Quicktime a fait son apparition. Je m'en suis malheureusement débarrassé suite à un déménagement.


----------



## Big Ben (16 Février 2022)

teo a dit:


> C'est avec ce Mac que Quicktime a fait son apparition.


QuickTime est arrivé bien plutôt dans les débuts du système 7, on le trouvais avec les LC II, entre autres, sur les disquettes d’installation fournies avec les machines.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2022)

teo a dit:


> C'est avec ce Mac que Quicktime a fait son apparition.





Big Ben a dit:


> QuickTime est arrivé bien plutôt dans les débuts du système 7, on le trouvais avec les LC II, entre autres, sur les disquettes d’installation fournies avec les machines.


Je pense qu'Olivier s'est trompé et voulait dire "Quickdraw" !


----------



## Big Ben (16 Février 2022)

QuickDraw est encore plus vieux il a fait ses débuts sur Lisa


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2022)

Bon, alors, le nom m'échappe, ce soft qui permettait de faire des panoramas 360° apparu avec le système 7.5 de mémoire, je pense que c'est de ça qu'il voulait parler !

Ah, ça y est, c'est revenu, c'était Quicktime VR !


----------



## teo (17 Février 2022)

Quicktime 2 est sorti en 1994, ça devait être cette version qui était fournie au moment où j'ai acheté le LC630 ou peut-être fournie sur CD-ROM dans des magazines (je me souviens du logo qui a fait jusqu'à la fin de la décennie).
Wikipedia mentionne l'arrivée de QT-VR en 1994 dans sa page française et 1995 dans sa page anglaise. Honnêtement, je ne m'en souviens pas 









						QuickTime — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				








__





						QuickTime VR — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## woz86 (24 Février 2022)

+1

Le petit nouveau, l’iMac G3 Flower Power (500 MHz) avec 1 Go de RAM et Mac OS 9.2.2
Il va recevoir prochainement Mac OS X 10.4


----------



## Le Belge (24 Février 2022)

Haha! J'ai le même, et son frère, tout aussi rare, le Blue Dalmatian!


----------



## Le Belge (24 Février 2022)

J'ai trouvé les deux au fond d'une ferme ... dans un état catastrophique.. 
J'ai du les démonter entièrement et tout nettoyer. Des heures de supplice plaisir


----------



## woz86 (24 Février 2022)

Le Belge a dit:


> J'ai trouvé les deux au fond d'une ferme ... dans un état catastrophique..
> J'ai du les démonter entièrement et tout nettoyer. Des heures de supplice plaisir


Ah car a démontrer ce n’est pas les mieux.


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2022)

Quelle chance d'avoir un power flower !!!


----------



## woz86 (25 Février 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Quelle chance d'avoir un power flower !!!


Oui en très bon état et je l’ai eu à un prix correct


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2022)

Tu aurais pu éviter de me dire ça !


----------



## Furo (26 Février 2022)

"Quelques" photos de ma collection (hors rentré récente : un iPhone 3G / 4 et un iPad 1)
Dans les 2 sacoches ils y a :
-un Macintosh Plus avec Disque dur externe, clavier, souris, câbles
-un Macintosh SE double lecteur converti en 1 lecteur/Disque dur externe (merci @gpbonneau), clavier, souris, câbles ^^


----------



## Furo (26 Février 2022)

(Suite et fin)


----------



## woz86 (26 Février 2022)

Voici quelques photos de mon espace (mais il y a eu quelques changements dernièrement)


----------



## Furo (26 Février 2022)

@woz86 Trop classe, bien rangé ^^


----------



## woz86 (26 Février 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Trop classe, bien rangé ^^


Merci ;-)


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2022)

C'est un appel au cambriolage ...


----------



## Fi91 (2 Mars 2022)

Il faut que je fasse aussi une photo de ma collection


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2022)

Fi91 a dit:


> Il faut que je fasse aussi une photo de ma collection


Tu l'avais déjà posté :


----------



## Fi91 (4 Mars 2022)

Cest presque ça en période de travaux où j’ai cumulé dans une chambre et au grenier


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2022)

Il y a de quoi faire !

On pourrait faire un sacré musée du Mac si on si mettait tous!


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a de quoi faire !
> 
> On pourrait faire un sacré musée du Mac si on si mettait tous!


Le souci majeur, c'est l'endroit d'exposition et non le matériel. Louer ou acheter un bâtiment dédié à l'exposition coûte très cher.


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2022)

Hé oui c'est pour ça que pour l'instant ...


----------



## woz86 (7 Mars 2022)

Il faudrait faire comme un rassemblement sur un week-end pour exposer nos Macintosh.


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2022)

Néanmoins, ce n'est pas un projet infaisable. Après réflexion, il est tout à fait possible de trouver un bâtiment pas trop cher en campagne. Ce serait un pôle d'attractivité et pour le village choisis. Beaucoup de musées ne sont pas dans de grandes villes et des choses se construisent autour pour dynamiser la zone. Si on s'y mettait à plusieurs, on pourrait réaliser ça.

Je vous propose de continuer cette discussion dans un nouveau fil : https://forums.macg.co/threads/on-monte-un-musee-apple.1371029/


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Il faudrait faire comme un rassemblement sur un week-end pour exposer nos Macintosh.


J'ai déjà organisé deux grosses expos sur Lyon en 2009 et 2014, mais c'est une année de préparation ...


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2022)

C’est clair qu’organiser une manifestation de type Apple expo, même en petit format est un travail énorme. Et surtout ça demande beaucoup de monde, et surtout des bénévoles si on veut que cela soit faisables à moindres frais.


----------



## Furo (7 Mars 2022)

Si vous voulez, je peux réfléchir sur le prix du billet xD


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2022)

On était une bonne cinquantaine gwenn, et il a fallu négocier avec des partenaires pour avoir un peu de finance même si mon AUG a pu mettre un peu d'argent. Heureusement qu'on a eu ICLG puis BIMP sur ces deux events.


----------



## woz86 (18 Mars 2022)

Petite mise à jour de ma collection (si je n'ai rien oublié) :

My  Collection

*Apple II*

Apple IIc

Apple IIe

Apple IIGS

*Classic Macintosh*

Macintosh 512k (x2)

Macintosh Plus

Macintosh SE Two Drives 800k

Macintosh SE FDHD

Macintosh SE 1/40

Macintosh SE/30 (32Mo)

Macintosh SE/30 (16Mo)

Macintosh Classic

Macintosh Performa 400

Macintosh LC475

Macintosh LC630

Macintosh Quadra 700

*Power Macintosh*

Power Macintosh 7100/66AV

*Power Mac G3/G4/G5*

Power Mac G3 (Mini Tower)

Power Mac G4 Cube

Power Mac G4 Graphite

Power Mac G4 QuickSilver

Power Mac G5

*iMac/Mini*

iMac G3 (Bondi Blue)

iMac G3 (Flower Power)

Mac mini (G4)

iMac G5 (Intel)

*Laptops*

Macintosh Portable

Macintosh PowerBook 100

Macintosh Powerbook 145b

Macintosh PowerBook 150

Macintosh PowerBook 165c

Macintosh PowerBook 170

Macintosh Powerbook 180 (PowerBop)

Macintosh PowerBook 180c

Macintosh PowerBook 190cs

Macintosh PowerBook Duo 230

Macintosh PowerBook 520c

Macintosh PowerBook 540c 

Macintosh PowerBook 1400c/133

Macintosh PowerBook 1400cs/166 (Clavier allemand)

Macintosh PowerBook 5300cs

Macintosh PowerBook G3 (WallStreet PQD)

Macintosh PowerBook G3 (Lombard)

Macintosh PowerBook G3 (Pismo)

Macintosh PowerBook G4 (Titanium)

Macintosh PowerBook G4 (12-Inch)

Macintosh PowerBook G4 (15-Inch)

iBook G3 (BlueBerry)

iBook G3 (Tangerine)

iBook G3 (Key Lime)

iBook G3 (Graphite)

iBook G3 (Indigo) (x2)

iBook

iBook G4

*Handheld Devices*

Newton MessagePad

eMate 300

iPod 3 (Dock Connector)

*Printers*

ImageWriter

ImageWriter II

StyleWriter II

*Peripherals*

DuoDock


----------



## Invité (19 Mars 2022)

Petite erreur :
_iMac G5 (Intel) _soit G5 soit Intel, mais pas les deux en même temps


----------



## daffyb (19 Mars 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Petite erreur :
> _iMac G5 (Intel) _soit G5 soit Intel, mais pas les deux en même temps


c'est pas faux ! ça fait newbie d'écrire ça !


----------



## woz86 (19 Mars 2022)

Oui en effet c’est un iMac et non un iMac G5 vu qu’il a le processeur Intel.


----------



## woz86 (18 Octobre 2022)

Ajout d’un petit nouveau dans ma collection, un Power Macintosh 8100/100.











Une particularité qui m’a parue bizarre au début, c’était l’absence de l’inscription Power Macintosh 8100/100 sur la façade ainsi que l’absence de l’étiquette à l’arrière.
Je pensais que ça pouvait être éventuellement un prototype.
Mais après démontage et inspection de la carte mère aucune trace d’un éventuel prototype.









Après à l’intérieur de la machine, il y a les signatures des développeurs de celle-ci.






Il tourne sous Mac OS 8.6 avec 56 MB de mémoire (a augmenter par la suite).


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Une particularité qui m’a parue bizarre au début, c’était l’absence de l’inscription Power Macintosh 8100/100 sur la façade ainsi que l’absence de l’étiquette à l’arrière.
> Je pensais que ça pouvait être éventuellement un prototype.
> Mais après démontage et inspection de la carte mère aucune trace d’un éventuel prototype.


Pas besoin d'une inspection détaillée de la carte mère, un coup d'œil suffit pour savoir si c'est ou non un prototype, car ces derniers ont des carte mères rouges et non vertes, quel que soit le modèle !

Par ailleurs, la mention "PowerMacintosh 8100/xx0" (80, 100 ou 110) était sur un étiquette collée sous la pomme multicolore en bas de la façade, elle a du être enlevée, comme celle à l'arrière.


----------



## woz86 (18 Octobre 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas besoin d'une inspection détaillée de la carte mère, un coup d'œil suffit pour savoir si c'est ou non un prototype, car ces derniers ont des carte mères rouges et non vertes, quel que soit le modèle !


Après au niveau de la ROM ça peut être indiquer aussi.


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Octobre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Une particularité qui m’a parue bizarre au début, c’était l’absence de l’inscription Power Macintosh 8100/100 sur la façade ainsi que l’absence de l’étiquette à l’arrière.


C'était sérigraphié sur la face avant, sous la pomme (comme le Q800/840 auparavant). 
Les étiquettes sont apparues sur les modèles suivant (8200,...) dans un logement en creux sur la face avant.
C'était des machines assez grosse, souvent posées au sol... le mien à l'époque prenait souvent des coup de pieds ;-)
Peut être que l'inscription a disparue après un nettoyage un peu appuyé ?


----------



## woz86 (19 Octobre 2022)

Il ne me reste plus qu’à trouver des barrettes pour le booster un peu.


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Octobre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Il tourne sous Mac OS 8.6 avec 56 MB de mémoire (a augmenter par la suite).


56MB pour le 8.6 c'est bien, tu pourras aller jusqu'au 9 sans problème. Ceci dit ça se trouve encore pas cher les barrettes 72pin FPM (à installer par pair sur ce modèle). On peut même y mettre des barrettes EDO un peu moins cher.

Pour la vidéo, le 8100 était équipé d'une carte HPV sur le slot PDS (rebaptisé VDS pour l'occasion).
Bien meilleur que la vidéo délivrée par la carte mère via la prise HDI-45 (un nouveau standard de connecteur vidéo qui n'a pas survécu à cette première série de PowerPC ;-)

Il y a plusieurs versions de la carte HPV, normalement sur le 8100 c'était celle avec 2MB de VRAM soudés plus 4 slot (pour un total de 4MB avec des barrettes 512K), ref 820-0509, qui peut afficher jusqu'à 1152x870 en 24bits.

Bien meilleur que la carte HPV-AV (en option) qu'on trouvait aussi sur les 8100, elle avait des entrée/sortie S-Video en plus, mais ses performances étaient moins bonnes.

Sur le 7100 la carte HPV est similaire, avec 4 slot VRAM aussi, mais seulement 1 MB soudé et elle n'accepte que des barrettes 256K (donc 2MB au total), ref 820-0522. Mais j'ai vu cette carte aussi dans des 8100 (8100/80 ? je ne me rappelle plus)

Quelle version équipe le tien ?


----------



## woz86 (19 Octobre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il y a plusieurs versions de la carte HPV, normalement sur le 8100 c'était celle avec 2MB de VRAM soudés plus 4 slot (pour un total de 4MB avec des barrettes 512K), ref 820-0509, qui peut afficher jusqu'à 1152x870 en 24bits.


Ça doit être cette version de carte, j’ai une barrette d’installer dessus.


----------



## dandu (19 Octobre 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas besoin d'une inspection détaillée de la carte mère, un coup d'œil suffit pour savoir si c'est ou non un prototype, car ces derniers ont des carte mères rouges et non vertes, quel que soit le modèle !
> 
> Par ailleurs, la mention "PowerMacintosh 8100/xx0" (80, 100 ou 110) était sur un étiquette collée sous la pomme multicolore en bas de la façade, elle a du être enlevée, comme celle à l'arrière.


Les cartes mères rouges, c'est anecdotique. Si elle est rouge, c'est un prototype, mais le contraire est absolument faux. Et c'est plutôt sur les Mac Intel d'ailleurs.
Il y a pleins de prototypes avec des cartes mères d'autres couleurs. Généralement, elles ne sont pas de la couleur de la carte mère finale (y a des iMac G3 avec une carte mère jaunâtre, des G4 avec carte mère verte, etc.) mais même ça, ce n'est pas systématique : les prototypes de validation (PVT) ont souvent des cartes mères de la même couleur que la carte finale.


----------



## woz86 (19 Octobre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> 56MB pour le 8.6 c'est bien, tu pourras aller jusqu'au 9 sans problème. Ceci dit ça se trouve encore pas cher les barrettes 72pin FPM (à installer par pair sur ce modèle). On peut même y mettre des barrettes EDO un peu moins cher.


Je vais déjà remplacer le disque dur d'origine par un BlueSCSI et pourquoi ne pas installer plusieurs partitions pour mettre différents systèmes.


----------



## woz86 (20 Octobre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Quelle version équipe le tien ?


Voici la carte vidéo :







Et le modèle de barrettes monter dessus :


----------



## woz86 (20 Octobre 2022)

Quelqu'un aurait le système d'installation en français pour le Power Macintosh 8100/100 (qui doit être le système 7.5) ?

Je l'ai trouver sur Macintosh Repository, mais en Anglais.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Octobre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Voici la carte vidéo :
> Et le modèle de barrettes monter dessus


L'étiquette jaune est en plein sur la référence ;-) mais les refs des 8 pavés de VRAM sont des 256KB, donc c'est bien une version avec 2MB soudés et 4 slot pour y mettre des barrettes de VRAM de 512KB, pour un total de 4MB.
Avec seulement les 2MB soudés, tu peux afficher 1152x870 en 16-bits.
Pour avoir 1152x870 en 24-bits, il faut rajouter *4* barrettes VRAM de 512KB, (80ns, comme celle qui sont soudées).
Celle qui est en place (une barrette 256KB 100ns) ne sert à rien.





Le système livré avec les 8100/100 et 110MHz, c'est bien le 7.5.

J'avais mis le CD Apple Assistance 4 (FR) de 1995 sur Macintosh Repository il y a quelques temps déjà.
Tu trouveras dedans les systèmes livrés avec les Mac de l'époque (et aussi les portables et périphériques :
Il y a celui livré avec le 8100/110 : le 7.5 en 13 disquettes.


----------



## woz86 (25 Octobre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'avais mis le CD Apple Assistance 4 (FR) de 1995 sur Macintosh Repository il y a quelques temps déjà.
> Tu trouveras dedans les systèmes livrés avec les Mac de l'époque (et aussi les portables et périphériques :
> Il y a celui livré avec le 8100/110 : le 7.5 en 13 disquettes.


J’ai gravé le CD, mais je peux installer le système depuis celui-ci directement ou il faut que je fasse les disquettes ?


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Octobre 2022)

Tu peux monter les images disques avec DiskCopy, et lancer l'installation à partir de là, mais le CD n'est pas bootable.
L'idéal étant de démarrer sur un disque externe en 7.1 ou 7.5, puis de lancer l'installation vers le disque interne à partir des images disques montées avec DiskCopy.


----------



## woz86 (29 Octobre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu peux monter les images disques avec DiskCopy, et lancer l'installation à partir de là, mais le CD n'est pas bootable.
> L'idéal étant de démarrer sur un disque externe en 7.1 ou 7.5, puis de lancer l'installation vers le disque interne à partir des images disques montées avec DiskCopy.


J’ai fait l’installation sur le BlueSCSI en le mettant en second disque dur, je me suis servi du premier pour monter les images disques sur le bureau avec Disk Copy.

Le système 7.5 pour Power Macintosh 8100/100 est installé.

Mais après pour mettre à niveau vers une version 7.6.1 ou 8.6, il n’y a rien de spécifique pour Power Macintosh ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2022)

Le système maxi utilisable sur Mac 68K est le 7.5.5, les systèmes ultérieurs, à partir du 7.6 et jusqu'au 10.3 , donc, ne fonctionnent QUE sur PPC, ils sont donc tous "spécifiques" pour cette famille de Mac. Le 10.4 existe en deux versions, une pour PPC et une pour Mac Intel, et le 10.5 lui, est "universel" pour PPC et Intel. Ensuite, c'est "Intel only".


----------



## woz86 (30 Octobre 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le système maxi utilisable sur Mac 68K est le 7.5.5, les systèmes ultérieurs, à partir du 7.6 et jusqu'au 10.3 , donc, ne fonctionnent QUE sur PPC, ils sont donc tous "spécifiques" pour cette famille de Mac. Le 10.4 existe en deux versions, une pour PPC et une pour Mac Intel, et le 10.5 lui, est "universel" pour PPC et Intel. Ensuite, c'est "Intel only".


Donc si je veux mettre un système 7.5.5 ou 7.6.1 ou 8.6 sur le Power Macintosh 8100/100, il faut que je mette les mises à jour ou une version spécifique au PPC.

Car sur le BlueSCSI, j’ai créé trois partitions, l’une pour un système 7.6.1 et une autre pour Mac OS 8.6

Et chacune pour l’instant sont en système 7.5 spécifique au 8100/100.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Donc si je veux mettre un système 7.5.5 ou 7.6.1 ou 8.6 sur le Power Macintosh 8100/100, il faut que je mette les mises à jour ou une version spécifique au PPC.
> 
> Car sur le BlueSCSI, j’ai créé trois partitions, l’une pour un système 7.6.1 et une autre pour Mac OS 8.6
> 
> Et chacune pour l’instant sont en système 7.5 spécifique au 8100/100.


Non, le 7.5.5, comme tous les 7.5, est "universal binary", c'est à dire que l'installateur du système reconnait automatiquement le type de Mac (68k ou PPC) sur lequel se fait l'installation. Il en va de même jusqu'au 8.1 (je me suis trompé précédemment, c'est à partir du 8.5 que Mac OS est devenu uniquement PPC, les 7.6 et 7.6.1 fonctionnaient aussi sur Mac 68030 et 68x40, à partir du 8, il fallait au moins un 68x40, et à partir du 8.5, Mac OS ne fonctionnait plus que sur Mac PPC.

Mais dans tous les cas, il n'y avait rien de spécial à faire pour l'installation, que ça soit sur 68k ou PPC, le système détectait automatiquement la famille de processeur du Mac où il était installé, et, dans le cas du 8.5 et suivants, refusait de s'installer si ça n'était pas un PPC !

Sinon, pour ta tranquillité d'esprit, mieux vaut n'utiliser que la version ultime de chaque système (donc, 7.5.5, 7.6.1, 8.1 et 8.6) et oublier les versions intermédiaires moins abouties (voire carrément buggées pour ce qui est du 7.5.x avec x<5 et, dans une moindre mesure, du 8.0).


----------



## jmquidet (1 Novembre 2022)

*@ Pascal 77*
J’aime bien ta signature, mais la citation exacte de Pierre Dac est : 
_"Il ne faut jamais remettre au lendemain ce qu'on n'a pas fait le jour-même, mais qu'on aurait pu faire la veille ou l'avant-veille du surlendemain."_
Mais bon, ton <proverbe> n’est pas mal non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2022)

jmquidet a dit:


> *@ Pascal 77*
> J’aime bien ta signature, mais la citation exacte de Pierre Dac est :
> _"Il ne faut jamais remettre au lendemain ce qu'on n'a pas fait le jour-même, mais qu'on aurait pu faire la veille ou l'avant-veille du surlendemain."_
> Mais bon, ton <proverbe> n’est pas mal non plus


Je ne citais pas Pierre Dac, mais (de mémoire, il me semble) Marcel Gotlib.


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne citais pas Pierre Dac, mais (de mémoire, il me semble) Marcel Gotlib.


Yep !!!


----------



## jmquidet (17 Novembre 2022)

Pour en revenir au sujet de ce fil, j’ai trois Mac chez moi :
Un iMac 27"
Un iMac 21"
et un Macintosh Classic de 1993...


----------

